# Let's talk Delvaux!



## allaboutnice

For me, Hermes is the best in terms of quality, craftsmanship and I don't think I could be tempted away...

However...I was reading India Knight's book 'The Shops' last week and she wrote a small paragraph about *Delvaux* bags comparing them to Hermes in terms of quality and craftmanship. They are a Belgian company since 1829 making handbags appointed to the Royal family in Belgium, top quality etc etc. (it's funny, I didn't know much about Hermes when I got this book a few years ago and I completely missed the reference to Hermes, lol)

I just wondered if anyone here has heard of them and can comment on their quality and craftsmanship compared to Hermes bags. The bags look very nice on their website http://www.delvaux.com/index_en.html but there are no prices and of course there's no substitute for handling a bag in real life. Does anyone know how the prices compare to Hermes prices?

I found a link here about them here

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/delvaux-bags-16993.html

but I thought if anyone would know about top quality under the radar bags (OK perhaps not the Birkin, lol), it would be the Hermes group.

Many thanks for any thoughts. I'm posting this in the Hermes forum as I am interested in how they compare to Hermes bags, hope this is OK.


----------



## pursemember

don´t know them sorry but i have to say their designs seems like a mixture of every brand that is out there (H included) and that is not for me kwim?


----------



## Phédre

Delvaux is only available in Belgium, Luxemburg, Russia and Japan. They are known for their great quality and craftsmenship. A Delvaux is not as expensive as Hermès. Prices go from about 500 &#8364; to 3500 &#8364;, depending on style, material and size. That's for bags. They have loveley small leather stuff too. 
The website does not show all the bags. Their most famous bag is the brillant.
I think Delvaux is great and classy, but you can not compare with Hermès. That's a league of it's own.
(sorry, if I made spelling errors. English is not my mother language)


----------



## transcendent1

I've visited the Delvaux boutique in Brussels a few months ago. I felt sooo tempted to get one of their totes. Then I saw a gorgeous lady with her Birkin, and she seemed to be a regular customer at Delvaux too. 

I don't think you can go wrong with Delvaux, although the form and leathers seem to be quite hard and structured. Unlike slouchy Bottega and some Hermes pieces (Togo/Clemence/Swift Birkins, Lindys, etc.) Delvaux pieces are very box-like and heavy; the sizes are either quite small or rather big, but the big ones, again, are heavy. I think BV and Hermes have items that are more comfortable to carry.

Color-wise, Delvaux seems to champion neutrals - browns, cafes, blacks, etc. 

Price-wise....  that always shifts choices, always a reality-check. Delvaux is in the price range of LVs and Chanels. For casual comfort, cheaper-than-Hermes prices, neutral colors, quality, and relatively lightweight feel, I'd go for BV.

Top quality, under-the-radar H bags: I'd say the Lindy, but it's not that far away from Birkins in terms of price. The Massai is another candidate. Plumes and Victorias are very discreet. Kellys and Birkins set the radar off, but Hermes has many different styles, colors, hardwares, and leathers which is why H-shopping is so fun and joyful. Mostly, non-structured Hermes handbags make for great casual handbags.

In itself Delvaux would make a fine handbag. I think Delvaux is too structured and heavy for its casual styles. The formal handbags were very attractive and discreet; I was very impressed with their "Troika"-like versions. I don't know what the after-sales servicing is like, but I reckon few designers rival H for after-sales services and maintainence. As an investment, you know who wins, no need to be reiterated. The only thing that keeps Delvaux under consideration over H is the price, but when it comes to style variety, comfort, colors, leathers, investment, hardwares, services,  etc. H still wins for me.


----------



## Phédre

Forgot to mention... If you ever visit Antwerp. Both Hermès and Delvaux are in the Schuttershofstraat. You can also enter the Delvaux-store from the Komedieplaats and that's where Louis Vuitton is too. So al these brands are merely 100 m apart from each other.Oh, and there's also a gucci on the corner. 
So you see Antwerp is a real shopping paradise! (just a teenie bit chauvinistic)


----------



## allaboutnice

Phédre;4524449 said:
			
		

> Delvaux is only available in Belgium, Luxemburg, Russia and Japan. They are known for their great quality and craftsmenship. A Delvaux is not as expensive as Hermès. Prices go from about 500  to 3500 , depending on style, material and size. That's for bags. They have loveley small leather stuff too.
> The website does not show all the bags. Their most famous bag is the brillant.
> I think Delvaux is great and classy, but you can not compare with Hermès. That's a league of it's own.
> (sorry, if I made spelling errors. English is not my mother language)


 
Thank you Phédre, that's most helpful,

*"I think Delvaux is great and classy, but you can not compare with Hermès. That's a league of it's own."*

I think this is beginning to sum it up for me too, thank you


----------



## jedimaster

I saw them a couple of seasons ago at Saks in Washington DC,  but they stopped carrying them. The handbags looked very derivative of Hermes, at least to me. On the website, I really like the Mens zip top briefcase and messenger bags however. I wish they sold them in the US.


----------



## allaboutnice

transcendent1 said:


> I've visited the Delvaux boutique in Brussels a few months ago. I felt sooo tempted to get one of their totes. Then I saw a gorgeous lady with her Birkin, and she seemed to be a regular customer at Delvaux too.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with Delvaux, although the form and leathers seem to be quite hard and structured. Unlike slouchy Bottega and some Hermes pieces (Togo/Clemence/Swift Birkins, Lindys, etc.) Delvaux pieces are very box-like and heavy; the sizes are either quite small or rather big, but the big ones, again, are heavy. I think BV and Hermes have items that are more comfortable to carry.
> 
> Color-wise, Delvaux seems to champion neutrals - browns, cafes, blacks, etc.
> 
> Price-wise.... that always shifts choices, always a reality-check. Delvaux is in the price range of LVs and Chanels. For casual comfort, cheaper-than-Hermes prices, neutral colors, quality, and relatively lightweight feel, I'd go for BV.
> 
> Top quality, under-the-radar H bags: I'd say the Lindy, but it's not that far away from Birkins in terms of price. The Massai is another candidate. Plumes and Victorias are very discreet. Kellys and Birkins set the radar off, but Hermes has many different styles, colors, hardwares, and leathers which is why H-shopping is so fun and joyful. Mostly, non-structured Hermes handbags make for great casual handbags.
> 
> In itself Delvaux would make a fine handbag. I think Delvaux is too structured and heavy for its casual styles. The formal handbags were very attractive and discreet; I was very impressed with their "Troika"-like versions. I don't know what the after-sales servicing is like, but I reckon few designers rival H for after-sales services and maintainence. As an investment, you know who wins, no need to be reiterated. The only thing that keeps Delvaux under consideration over H is the price, but when it comes to style variety, comfort, colors, leathers, investment, hardwares, services, etc. H still wins for me.


 
Thank you transcendant, for your very helpful and considered comments. At the moment I own a Massai and Picotin (both unstructured) and a 35cm Kelly and 31cm Bolide (both structured VL) I'm saving for a Birkin next but it's a hard slow process, lol, plus Birkins are so hard to find or order. I love the Lindy but it doesn't love me (competing hips ) and I love the Plume and Victoria but I  would need a lottery win to satisfy all my Hermes carvings lol.

My favourite H bags are the Bolide for my fancy 'posh' bag and my Picotin for a great casual, easy bag. One reson I love these bags are their under the radar appeal and that is why I wondered about Delvaux. I LOVE that no-one recognises my Bolide or Picotin but I have a very slight sense of unease with my Kelly and I fret (very slightly) about carrying a Birkin (should that day ever happen) now that it so well-known. BUT, would I always feel I was making do with 2nd best with a Dalveaux? 

I am intrigued by the Delvaux bags, I'm glad to find a brand that seems so good yet relatively unknown. I'm not good with lots of choice. I know many of the ladies here have Hermes AND Chanel AND VL etc etc but I get too confused so I decided to stay with one brand, the best, Hermes (imho) to make life easier (though poorer, lol) for me. It was interesting that you saw a lady with  birkin in the Delvaux store, I would find that reassuring, lol. And I love neutral colours for my bags. I need to find a city in Europe that has an Hermes and a Dalvaux to have a look. 

*"The only thing that keeps Delvaux under consideration over H is the price, but when it comes to style variety, comfort, colors, leathers, investment, hardwares, services, etc. H still wins for me"*


I think this will be my ultimate conclusion too.


----------



## allaboutnice

Phédre;4524493 said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention... If you ever visit Antwerp. Both Hermès and Delvaux are in the Schuttershofstraat. You can also enter the Delvaux-store from the Komedieplaats and that's where Louis Vuitton is too. So al these brands are merely 100 m apart from each other.Oh, and there's also a gucci on the corner.
> So you see Antwerp is a real shopping paradise! (just a teenie bit chauvinistic)


 

Oooh, that just answered a question put in my reply to trans, thank you. I see a mini city-break coming up!


----------



## carrie8

Hi,

This is my first post here. I've got a friend that would love to have the Briljant of Delvaux. Delvaux is very chic in Belgium. The brand is also avaible in Milan according to my friend. Myself I have a little LV and a black Mointagne of Bottega Veneta. Currently I'm saving for a KP in croc. Since I saw the pics of the fuschia and violet one, i'm in love!


----------



## Andzrej

one of the women in the apprentice by ms, carried a large orange one! 

It's the most coveted brand in Belgium, if you go on www.ebay.be and search for delvaux, you can find alot!!!!!!!!!!

It's quality is very very very outstanding! I like the interior more then the Hermès ones.  

Watch out for fakes! Yes, our Belgian brand is being faked too! 
If you go to Turkey of whatever, you will find alot of fakes, like you would find Lv's or Hermes, etc...

So: if you're being faked, you're good right!? lol x


----------



## allaboutnice

Andzrej said:


> one of the women in the apprentice by ms, carried a large orange one!
> 
> It's the most coveted brand in Belgium, if you go on www.ebay.be and search for delvaux, you can find alot!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's quality is very very very outstanding! I like the interior more then the Hermès ones.
> 
> Watch out for fakes! Yes, our Belgian brand is being faked too!
> If you go to Turkey of whatever, you will find alot of fakes, like you would find Lv's or Hermes, etc...
> 
> So: if you're being faked, you're good right!? lol x


 
Thank you Andzrej, interesting too about the faked Delvaux, seems that no brand can escape this menace. Belgium has just doubled in my estimation, chocolate AND handbags, LOL.

PS I've just had a quick look at the ebay.be site You're right, there's dozens there. It gives me a good idea of what's about. I've just costed a flight to Antwerp from the UK, it's very expensive


----------



## decocritter

I own 2 Delvaux handbags, both purchased at an Estate Sale, for under $100 for the pair.  Very little use.  Women were fighting over worn out Gucci's and Kate Spades and these bags were just sitting on the table. Once I picked them up, I never put them down.  At the time of purchase, I did not know the name "Delvaux".

One is the classic Brillant in a rich navy blue.  I adore this bag. I think it went for around 1650 Euros.  It came with a cute little mirror in a Delvaux matching leather case.

I own 3 Hermes, and I think the Delvaux's are of the same quality.

The bag I lust for, and have for some time is an Hermes Kelly. I have not found one I could afford, yet.


----------



## Trocadero

A few years ago I noticed that Saks carried a small selection of Delvaux.  I stopped in my tracks to admire them in the showcase because they appeared to be of very high quality.  I remember asking the price and being pleasantly surprised.  Sorry I didn't examine the bags further but they were all clutch bags-a style I seldom wear.


----------



## gracekelly

Trocadero said:


> A few years ago I noticed that Saks carried a small selection of Delvaux. I stopped in my tracks to admire them in the showcase because they appeared to be of very high quality. I remember asking the price and being pleasantly surprised. Sorry I didn't examine the bags further but they were all clutch bags-a style I seldom wear.


 
They carried them in Bev Hill Saks up until about 1-2 years ago.  They just didn't sell well.  They do make a fine bag.  I have a Trim style from them and the quality it as good as Hermes.  They used the same toile as Hermes and the leather is similar to a togo but the grain a little finer.  They had fitted it out to hold a cell phone and it has a built in key holder. Even came with a matching mirror.  They are supposed to be handmade bags as well.

I think the problem in the US was that the styles were too conservative and structured for a market that wanted slouchy bags.  The company was trying to get a foothold here when the Balenciaga biker style bags were really hot and all the other manufacturers were following in their lead stylewise.  The man in charge of the dept at Saks told me that there were many discussions with the Delvaux company, and they were not willing to change and become more modern.  My only problem with their all leather bags was that they were extremely heavy even when empty.  They managed to make a Birkin feel light in weight!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I saw the line carried at BH Saks too. I feel the same as Gracekelly. They looked too conservative. But they were very high quality and below the price point of H.


----------



## hermes_lemming

lilach said:


> don´t know them sorry but i have to say their designs seems like a mixture of every brand that is out there (H included) and that is not for me kwim?


ITA!


----------



## allaboutnice

decocritter said:


> I own 2 Delvaux handbags, both purchased at an Estate Sale, for under $100 for the pair. Very little use. Women were fighting over worn out Gucci's and Kate Spades and these bags were just sitting on the table. Once I picked them up, I never put them down. At the time of purchase, I did not know the name "Delvaux".
> 
> One is the classic Brillant in a rich navy blue. I adore this bag. I think it went for around 1650 Euros. It came with a cute little mirror in a Delvaux matching leather case.
> 
> I own 3 Hermes, and I think the Delvaux's are of the same quality.
> 
> The bag I lust for, and have for some time is an Hermes Kelly. I have not found one I could afford, yet.


 
Sounds like you found a real bargain there.

I hope you find your Kelly at the right price. I have a 35cm Kelly that I use as a briefcase for work, I love it and I've just ordered a canvas strap so I can wear her messenger style for non-working days. I've finally got over mt preciousness with her and she gets flung around abit now and I'm really enjoying getting full use without the fear, lol.


----------



## allaboutnice

gracekelly said:


> They carried them in Bev Hill Saks up until about 1-2 years ago. They just didn't sell well. They do make a fine bag. I have a Trim style from them and the quality it as good as Hermes. They used the same toile as Hermes and the leather is similar to a togo but the grain a little finer. They had fitted it out to hold a cell phone and it has a built in key holder. Even came with a matching mirror. They are supposed to be handmade bags as well.
> 
> I think the problem in the US was that the styles were too conservative and structured for a market that wanted slouchy bags. The company was trying to get a foothold here when the Balenciaga biker style bags were really hot and all the other manufacturers were following in their lead stylewise. The man in charge of the dept at Saks told me that there were many discussions with the Delvaux company, and they were not willing to change and become more modern. My only problem with their all leather bags was that they were extremely heavy even when empty. They managed to make a Birkin feel light in weight!


 
I am starting to build up a picture of Dalveaux through everyone's comments, thank you all so much. They sound great quality but perhaps a bit too formal and heavy for me. I love my vache leigee Kelly and Bolide for the lightness and even my 'formal' kelly is 35cm, gold and retourne which 'softens' the formality a bit say compared to black box sellier (which I crave even though it doesn't really fit in with my lifestyle, lol)


----------



## merika

I'm going to echo everyone else and say they look conservative.  I always prefer neutrals for bag colors, and my choice is naturally conservative, but these bags just seem to be even more conservative that I like!!


----------



## decocritter

Delvaux has a mix of Classic bags, as well as the newer trendier models, just like every other manufacturer. 

The Brillant was designed in 1958 and received a design award.  It is not too heavy at all.  Neither is the other Delvaux bag I have.

I too, like more classic bags. I have others and have tired of them quickly. Coach bags are much heavier which is why I don't buy them.  Even my Chanel is heavy.

I will be glad when this Era of Sloppy Slouchy "Hippy" type bags is over with, as I have been through that Era already.. telling  my age.   They are very dated and don't add much to an outfit.  They look OK on young girls in jeans.  Of course, this design trend, has saved me a lot of money, since I don't buy it. The other  trend I cannot bear, is the "Logo" all over everything.  

I have sold luxury goods in the past, and can tell you, that most of the sales are based on trend and not quality.  They don't want you to keep and wear a bag for years, they want you to buy on the "every season gimmick".

I am glad Hermes, and a few other companies have retained their quality.

Nothing looks better than a Cashmere Sweater, jeans or black slacks, and a beautiful bag and shoes or boots.  Anyone can wear this, and look great.


----------



## allaboutnice

decocritter said:


> Delvaux has a mix of Classic bags, as well as the newer trendier models, just like every other manufacturer.
> 
> The Brillant was designed in 1958 and received a design award. It is not too heavy at all. Neither is the other Delvaux bag I have.
> 
> I too, like more classic bags. I have others and have tired of them quickly. Coach bags are much heavier which is why I don't buy them. Even my Chanel is heavy.
> 
> I will be glad when this Era of Sloppy Slouchy "Hippy" type bags is over with, as I have been through that Era already.. telling my age. They are very dated and don't add much to an outfit. They look OK on young girls in jeans. Of course, this design trend, has saved me a lot of money, since I don't buy it. The other trend I cannot bear, is the "Logo" all over everything.
> 
> I have sold luxury goods in the past, and can tell you, that most of the sales are based on trend and not quality. They don't want you to keep and wear a bag for years, they want you to buy on the "every season gimmick".
> 
> *I am glad Hermes, and a few other companies have retained their quality.*
> 
> *Nothing looks better than a Cashmere Sweater, jeans or black slacks, and a beautiful bag and shoes or boots. Anyone can wear this, and look great*.


 
Thanks deco for your comments. I had never heard of Delvaux until last week and thanks to you and others who have replied to this post who know and obviously have high regard for this brand, I have found out a lot more about Delvaux. 

I agree completely with your last two sentences 

I like the way Delvaux often manage to introduce a very subtle 'D' in some of their bags, even if it's just in the buckle shape; Hermes are great at putting hidden Hs in their bags, scarves and jewellery. My daughter's name begins with an 'H' so it means even more to be able to pass on my Hermes in due course.


----------



## sarachryan

PS I've just had a quick look at the ebay.be site You're right, there's dozens there. It gives me a good idea of what's about. I've just costed a flight to Antwerp from the UK, it's very expensive [/quote]

I've flown to Brussels and got train to Antwerp. It's totally painless, really great service and if I remember correctly it was only about an hour. Flights to Brussels are pretty cheap from UK


----------



## allaboutnice

sarachryan said:


> I've flown to Brussels and got train to Antwerp. It's totally painless, really great service and if I remember correctly it was only about an hour. Flights to Brussels are pretty cheap from UK


 

Thank you! I will check out the prices. I've just spent up my last few pennies on my very first Birkin  so it might be on hold for a while now. I think Antwerp would be a lovely place to visit, with Hermès there too as well as other good shops from what I hear. I had never heard of Delvaux and I was very intrigued to find out about a top quality bag that seemed so under the radar. Any city break I take is governed by whether or not there is an Hermès there, lol, so Antwerp would fit the bill.


----------



## Kelly Kelly

decocritter said:


> Delvaux has a mix of Classic bags, as well as the newer trendier models, just like every other manufacturer.
> 
> The Brillant was designed in 1958 and received a design award. It is not too heavy at all. Neither is the other Delvaux bag I have.
> 
> I too, like more classic bags. I have others and have tired of them quickly. Coach bags are much heavier which is why I don't buy them. Even my Chanel is heavy.
> 
> I will be glad when this Era of Sloppy Slouchy "Hippy" type bags is over with, as I have been through that Era already.. telling my age. They are very dated and don't add much to an outfit. They look OK on young girls in jeans. Of course, this design trend, has saved me a lot of money, since I don't buy it. The other trend I cannot bear, is the "Logo" all over everything.
> 
> I have sold luxury goods in the past, and can tell you, that most of the sales are based on trend and not quality. They don't want you to keep and wear a bag for years, they want you to buy on the "every season gimmick".
> 
> I am glad Hermes, and a few other companies have retained their quality.
> 
> Nothing looks better than a Cashmere Sweater, jeans or black slacks, and a beautiful bag and shoes or boots. Anyone can wear this, and look great.


 
I have saved a lot of money too since the giant slouchy bags have been in fashion-and for me that is the only good thing about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nola

I´m not familiar with the quality but the desings don´t do it for me.


----------



## Les Tambours

The shop in Brussels is lovely nestled in the arcades in the old town and close to some of the tastiest cuisine in Europe - almost worth a trip in itself.

The designs are formal and have a classic air and the quality of leather and craftsmanship is very high but I don't think this house takes the same sort of trouble as Hermes over every detail but it is a much, much smaller business. It's the only other handbag manufacturer I've ever been tempted by.


----------



## allaboutnice

Les Tambours said:


> The shop in Brussels is lovely nestled in the arcades in the old town and close to some of the tastiest cuisine in Europe - almost worth a trip in itself.
> 
> The designs are formal and have a classic air and the quality of leather and craftsmanship is very high but I don't think this house takes the same sort of trouble as Hermes over every detail but it is a much, much smaller business. It's the only other handbag manufacturer I've ever been tempted by.


 

Thank you Tambours

I'm sure I will stick to my beloved Hermes, I feel disloyal even mentioning another brand on the same forum, lol,  I was just idly curious about this brand I had never heard of until recently. The few that know the brand personally seem to hold it in high regard which is good to hear about any product. However, I am becoming more interested in visiting some of the cities in Belgium, everyone paints such a lovely picture of the towns and buildings and of course there's all that good food and chocolate...


----------



## Les Tambours

I'm British but an honorary Belgian because of many travels and many good friends there ( still can't speak Flemish though). I know its off topic but take any excuse to travel there. The Delvaux shop in Brussels is close to the heart of the city - most of the other posh shops are miles away from the central medieval square on a road which serves the EU bureaucracy. And the Hermes at the airport looks like an after thought - just afew ties and scarves when I last went though. Enjoy! It is good to know that Hermes is not the only organisation which maintains the idea of craft and that is what mainly interests me.


----------



## LinaFIN

Slightly off topic, forgive me.
I'd never heard of this brand before and went to look at the website. The bags that they had there didn't really do it for me (but I'll still go and check out a store if I ever see one), but I loved the Brillantissime bracelets and the belt. Does anyone know how much these are (an estimate at least)? And are they part of the regular lines and widely available in the stores? The first opportunity I'll have of seeing and buying these would be this summer when I go to Japan.
(I know I know H makes lovely leather bracelets as well and that that belt looks a lot like the Celine one from the fall collections, but I'd still like to know.)


----------



## Luccibag

Nothing about those bags drew me to them.  They were just "ok" to me.  Styles are not as classic as Hermes either.


----------



## ardneish

Wow I just looked at ther website, I think they look very lovely,
Sometimes ,some women have sort of a presence , and are not all drowned in designer items.   yet draw your eye.

I am going to go check these out
thankyou


----------



## LBurke9915

I saw them at Saks in NYC and drooled.  This was (at least) several years ago.  I think they are stunning bags irl.  But, nothing holds a candle to H.


----------



## Katie68506

I've never seen an Hermes bag so I can't tell you if it's better.  I can tell you if you can find a Delvaux in the U.S. they are definitely less expensive and don't have the cache that H does, they absolutely did not sell here.

I found mine at Off 5th Ave (Saks 5th Ave's outlet), a couple of years ago, for 75% off and I love it!!!  This is a bag I will have forever, very clean lines, great color and versatile, it looks great with jeans and boots or a great dress suit.  They're handmade, lovely construction and all anybody can tell is it's a well made, high quality bag they've never seen before, no large intials, no name plates or large locks. And the best part, at least in the U.S. is that know one is going to wonder if it's fake.  The downside is that it is HEAVY and is not an investment piece, but it is a will take you from 30 to 50 y.o. or longer if you have a strong back. 

Maybe one day I'll step up to the H, but until then I'll remain in awe.


----------



## MJ-Lover83

I also can't believe Delvaux is more famous in the world. They should put more Delvaux in Vogue or something. Everyone here in Belgium knows the brand, and think it's very chic. They're not really that conservative, there's even a fluorescent yellow bag in the window displays now. Their key pieces are a bit conservative as is the same with Hermès.
Do check it out, us Belgians KNOW fashion!


----------



## Diva999

I have to say the Belgians do adore their Delvaux!They are chic,hand crafted,great quality & I have spotted them being worn all the time on lovely looking ladies.Funny enough their stores are opposite each other on the Schuttershofstraat in Antwerpe.Still in the end I love my H more!


----------



## Aminamina

Their site has an E-Shop now! 
Does this leather semple resemble anything?


----------



## allaboutnice

LOL @ this tread being resurrected. I've still not seen a Delvaux bag in real life - *Diva* - I remember us discussing Delvaux in London last month. Dfeinitely need a trip to Belgium.

*Aminamina* - looks similar to clemence do you think, or togo perhaps?


----------



## Diva999

allaboutnice said:


> LOL @ this tread being resurrected. I've still not seen a Delvaux bag in real life - *Diva* - I remember us discussing Delvaux in London last month. Dfeinitely need a trip to Belgium.
> 
> *Aminamina* - looks similar to clemence do you think, or togo perhaps?[/QUOTE
> 
> Too funny,so true we talked about it.Imagine if all you ladies over there decided on a day trip over here.Too much!It is on a much smaller scale than London to shop I guess.The H store is small compared to the one in London but still great!!Besides I don't know how mooks organized everything so perfectly in London,remember I still get lost all the time.
> 
> Aminamina-I really don't know much on Delvaux other than it is quite popular & respected amongst Belgians.Their leathers are suppose to be top quality as well but my  belongs to H!


----------



## ChanelCamelia

Although my heart belongs to H as well, I did see some interesting designs. Quality craftsmanship and lower price point are attractive incentives for me to get one or two of Delvaux but in the end, I still think H makes the prettiest Handbags in the world. 

Here are a few designs that I might be interested in if they were in the US:


----------



## ken-doll

Hermes is not the ONLY company with great craftmanship and style, just the most famous.

You know how we all feel about *status*


----------



## friponne

Off-topic - the "British version" for gents, Swayne Adeney Briggs. If I was a man, I'd fall for them I think...
http://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/about/index.html  (check out the video! And the Gladstone. I  gladstones)


----------



## gracekelly

Delvaux makes beautiful bags that are very well crafted.  They do need some style rehab.


----------



## ken-doll

friponne said:


> Off-topic - the "British version" for gents, Swayne Adeney Briggs. If I was a man, I'd fall for them I think...
> http://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/about/index.html  (check out the video! And the Gladstone. I  gladstones)



I do love Swaine's umbrellas but find the bags are *heavy*


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ohhhh *Swaine* *Adeney Briggs*, now we're talking!!!! I have one of their umbrellas and it is a wow in 'real weather'. What a looker 'carry all' this is in Vache 19". It would get_ better_ with age and livin'. Oh to see this floating along with Mr. Right Now. (lol)






"


----------



## chlolorac

I own two of their Roma bas and i love them.


----------



## creme fraiche

friponne said:


> Off-topic - the "British version" for gents, Swayne Adeney Briggs. If I was a man, I'd fall for them I think...
> http://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/about/index.html  (check out the video! And the Gladstone. I  gladstones)



THANK YOU for the link and info.  That's DH's b-day present sorted!


----------



## Phédre

ChanelCamelia said:


> Although my heart belongs to H as well, I did see some interesting designs. Quality craftsmanship and lower price point are attractive incentives for me to get one or two of Delvaux but in the end, I still think H makes the prettiest Handbags in the world.
> 
> Here are a few designs that I might be interested in if they were in the US:


 
The brown one is Coquin and the white is the brillant. The brillant is the 'Kelly' of Delvaux. 
They have some great multicolor and flashy colored bags for the summer!


----------



## pretty99

reviving this thread........
seems like lots of posh shops are carrying Delvaux now and i'm really tempted to get a piece or two, anyone have the same feeling?
feel free to check out their website, lots of pretty colors and the nuance blk/wht brillant bag had my eye on it..........
http://www.delvaux.com/delvaux-1829.php


----------



## tammywks

pretty99 said:


> reviving this thread........
> seems like lots of posh shops are carrying Delvaux now and i'm really tempted to get a piece or two, anyone have the same feeling?
> feel free to check out their website, lots of pretty colors and the nuance blk/wht brillant bag had my eye on it..........
> http://www.delvaux.com/delvaux-1829.php



Same here. I'm tempted because Jeon Ji Hyun wears Delvaux in the popular K-drama "You Who Came From the Stars" so well.


----------



## beekmanhill

Barney's in NYC carries Delvaux.  They are beautiful.   Was very tempted by a wallet.




http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...id=womens-bags&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Delvaux


----------



## glamourbag

pretty99 said:


> reviving this thread........
> seems like lots of posh shops are carrying Delvaux now and i'm really tempted to get a piece or two, anyone have the same feeling?
> feel free to check out their website, lots of pretty colors and the nuance blk/wht brillant bag had my eye on it..........
> http://www.delvaux.com/delvaux-1829.php


Yes there appears to be a craze that has started especially over the Tempete style. Finally Delvaux is having its moment. I  have a feeling we will be seeing this style ALL over soon. They have great colors as well, which makes it all that more alluring.


----------



## meazar

I bought a Delvaux wallet while was waiting for my Kelly longue;  I love it!  The quality is wonderful at a MUCH lower price point.  I finally got my Kelly wallet this fall, and it's still in the box, unused.  I am enjoying the Delvaux for now!


----------



## newmommy_va

fyi, interesting article on the brand, w/photos of the Delvaux exhibition in Antwerp, and two videos (promo & runway): Delvaux: 180 Years of Belgian Luxury (March 2010)


----------



## papertiger

pretty99 said:


> reviving this thread........
> seems like lots of posh shops are carrying Delvaux now and i'm really tempted to get a piece or two, anyone have the same feeling?
> feel free to check out their website, lots of pretty colors and the nuance blk/wht brillant bag had my eye on it..........
> http://www.delvaux.com/delvaux-1829.php



I have a black Hannelore from Delvaux  (day>evening clutch) that I actually took on a Hermes meet and was admired by other ladies. 

Delvaux do raise comparisons, but Hermes always get me into their stores looking for scarves so while I'm there... plus I don't really like buying larger ticket items from dept stores TBH, so unless Delvaux had a proper concession...

I think for too long many handbag companies have tried to go with fashion rather to look at their own archives or create something avant-garde/special. For years Delveau seemed to be looking outside themselves, trying to catch-up. The Hannelore was completely different, and a better day bag than the Kelly Cut. I looked into buying their revisited classic a Tempête a couple of years ago from Dover Street Market, London. I didn't quite pull the trigger but it was tempting (not quite big enough) and not directly from Delvaux. The Brilliant is fabulous in the extra large but there seems a huge price jump between XL and the next size down.

I think mainly I have quite enough bags of most sorts so have to wait until I can find a gap (or space)


----------



## bagidiotic

Is this brand in asia now?
As far as I know only japan


----------



## beekmanhill

meazar said:


> I bought a Delvaux wallet while was waiting for my Kelly longue;  I love it!  The quality is wonderful at a MUCH lower price point.  I finally got my Kelly wallet this fall, and it's still in the box, unused.  I am enjoying the Delvaux for now!


Which wallet/color do you own if you don't mind telling.   I see Barney's has so many beautiful spring colors that they did not have when I looked at wallets.


----------



## tammywks

bagidiotic said:


> Is this brand in asia now?
> As far as I know only japan



Delvaux can be found in Hong Kong, Korea, Taiwan and China too. And Delvaux has just opened its first Hong Kong stand-alone store (next to Hermes store) at The Peninsula.


----------



## juss

i did not know of existence of this thread, but happy to report that it is my favourite and most used bag brand. will try to post some pics, but here is what i can report regarding the questions raised here (based on 8 years experience):
- pricewise -different leagues, you can get a Delvaux at 1000ish usd, and they have sales.
- craftmanship - good, even excellent, dont know about post sales service, although had once a problem with a belt. they are handmade, but not all lined in leather, sometimes fabric, but then h is sometimes not lined. did not hear about d spa.
- pros - all D bags i own are very light, much lighter than any H
- i like their leathers, not too much grain on leather resembling togo, something resembling swift is divine, croco fabulous, costs 10 times less thanat H
- colors - variety is not as large as at H, but they do have every season a range of bright colors
- my DH says the same as one of the posts here, they are trying to catch up rather than creating something timeless. well i don't agree, there are classical pieces and more 'moment' bags, but variety is greater than H.
Hph


----------



## Love Of My Life

Delvaux makes a beautiful bag... Beautiful quality & styling.. Another bag line
that is under the radar..

They are in a different league than Hermes... not many bag lines offer the color
range of H & the various leathers... but big difference in price & look


----------



## bagidiotic

tammywks said:


> Delvaux can be found in Hong Kong, Korea, Taiwan and China too. And Delvaux has just opened its first Hong Kong stand-alone store (next to Hermes store) at The Peninsula.



Thank u tamny
Next time if I m in hkg will sure pop by


----------



## birkel

i like them they are very refined and well crafted as oposed to launer bags that i find rather poorly built still comparable in certain styles. now i have to say when compared to Moreau or Moynat delvaux may fall bit short in terms of practical contemporary-classic bags but i do love them and the leather is beautiful .hope it helps darling.Birkel


----------



## QuelleFromage

LOVE Delvaux. Barneys in the US has a lot. They aren't THAT cheap, the Briljant is I think USD 6K, but yes less than H.
Beautiful leather, tend to be very structured. I would only buy a Delvaux at way below retail, but that does have something to do with the lower proflle of the brand, my affection for H, and the resale value. It is a hallowed house, older than H, with a great history.
They do have IMO an unfortunately structured clasp on many bags...even my DH noticed this.....


----------



## tammywks

Hong Kong socialites Jacqueline Chow and Patricia Chow were gifted mini Brillant keychains at Madame Delvaux Boudoir (VIP cocktail & dinner) last month. And Patricia Chow decorated her blk croc B with the keychain.


----------



## pretty99

can't resist the hype!! took the dive with a brillant east west..........will show u guys when it received.....


----------



## joanneminnie

Hi ladies, I'm recently in love with the Delvaux envelope clutch as a night bag - like going to concerts. I'm also saving up for my first Birkin and Kelly. Do you think I should get the Delvaux clutch first or I should wait for B/K? Any input is appreciated!

TIA


----------



## Mdiat

I own Delvaux envelop clutch, it is made of hight quality leather and a craftsmanship is impeccable. Some time ago I was looking at Briliant, but compared it to my Hermes Kelly and dicided not to purchase Brilant - looks stylish and classy but when you look at details more close will notice that there many shortcuts in design an make. 
I think depending on item some deserve to be compared to Hermes.


----------



## joanneminnie

Mdiat said:


> I own Delvaux envelop clutch, it is made of hight quality leather and a craftsmanship is impeccable. Some time ago I was looking at Briliant, but compared it to my Hermes Kelly and dicided not to purchase Brilant - looks stylish and classy but when you look at details more close will notice that there many shortcuts in design an make.
> 
> I think depending on item some deserve to be compared to Hermes.




Thank you Mdiat for your posting  making me want the envelope clutch more and more... Do you mind posting a mod pic if you get a chance? ( no worries, if you cannot) I have tried to search mod pictures but don't see any....

Thank you again


----------



## juss

I promised some time ago to post pics of my Delvaux. Better late than never. I hope you can see details and quality from these shots.


----------



## poptarts

The quality of Delvaux bags are excellent and most of their styles are classics. But I'm not sure I would compare them with H. They're totally different IMHO.


----------



## Mdiat

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you Mdiat for your posting  making me want the envelope clutch more and more... Do you mind posting a mod pic if you get a chance? ( no worries, if you cannot) I have tried to search mod pictures but don't see any....
> 
> Thank you again



There you go...


----------



## joanneminnie

Mdiat said:


> There you go...




Awww, you are so sweet!!! Thanks a lot for taking the time and effort!!! The clutch looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Mdiat

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you Mdiat for your posting  making me want the envelope clutch more and more... Do you mind posting a mod pic if you get a chance? ( no worries, if you cannot) I have tried to search mod pictures but don't see any....
> 
> Thank you again



Here is the link for bigger images:
https://picasaweb.google.com/106067502377146920666/DelvauxEnvelopClutch?authkey=Gv1sRgCM_P9rfg2rGgDw


----------



## michumichu

allaboutnice said:


> For me, Hermes is the best in terms of quality, craftsmanship and I don't think I could be tempted away...
> 
> However...I was reading India Knight's book 'The Shops' last week and she wrote a small paragraph about *Delvaux* bags comparing them to Hermes in terms of quality and craftmanship. They are a Belgian company since 1829 making handbags appointed to the Royal family in Belgium, top quality etc etc. (it's funny, I didn't know much about Hermes when I got this book a few years ago and I completely missed the reference to Hermes, lol)
> 
> I just wondered if anyone here has heard of them and can comment on their quality and craftsmanship compared to Hermes bags. The bags look very nice on their website http://www.delvaux.com/index_en.html but there are no prices and of course there's no substitute for handling a bag in real life. Does anyone know how the prices compare to Hermes prices?
> 
> I found a link here about them here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/delvaux-bags-16993.html
> 
> but I thought if anyone would know about top quality under the radar bags (OK perhaps not the Birkin, lol), it would be the Hermes group.
> 
> Many thanks for any thoughts. I'm posting this in the Hermes forum as I am interested in how they compare to Hermes bags, hope this is OK.


 
My mom has one and she loves it, she had had it for years and it's in great shape.


----------



## tammywks

Jun Ji Hyun, Korean actress, carries Le Brillant today.


----------



## Pursebop

*Delvaux, Barneys New York and famous Belgian artist 'Rene Magritte' collaborate! 
The window installation at Barneys Chicago featuring the "Les Humeurs de Brillant" capsule collection... *

*Delvaux bags are incredibly well made and are making it into main stream with RIHANNA and the limited edition 'Ceci n'est pas un DELVAUX" Craftmanship is impeccable... I just saw them and inspected them at Barneys...*[/I][/B]


----------



## baileylab

went to Japan last week and discovered Delvaux. Interested in the Brilliant and the brilliant east west.  Was wondering if the opening is hard to open / close.  I love that the style has a back pocket and a detachable shoulder strap too!  What i don't like is that i only saw smooth leathers. 

Any input in its ease of use? thanks!!!


----------



## ceci

Was at their Belgium Brussels flagship store end of August. They do have different leather choices, but yes, more in smooth cowhide. They also have exotic leather with less pricy price tag than H! 

I was shown a soft leather slouchy shoulder bag. Actually, the plastic one got my initial attention. It has the trademark shape but with a twist. But then DH made me to get their limited edition double-sided leather basket clutch instead. The leather is not the smooth one. So I guess it depends on the style.


----------



## baileylab

thanks for yummy pics, Ceci!


----------



## ceci

Just got this in the newsletter: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




On the lovely full-moon evening of November 7th, Delvaux celebrated its flagship Tokyo boutique in Omotesando with an exclusive "Red Moon Party".

To mark this exceptional occasion, the House of Delvaux created an exclusive limited-edition version of our signature "Le Brillant" handbag baptized "Brillant Red Moon".
With its masterful execution and artistic design, the "Brillant Red Moon" was envisaged
as an homage to Japans fascinating culture and rich history.

Japanese and Belgian fashion share a taste for the avant-garde, irreverence, and true innovation, while showcasing a deep respect for tradition and a sense of discreet elegance. Independence and integrity are also key values in both cultures,
as is an unconventional and resilient approach to life.

Japanese precision is legendary, a fact beautifully honoured by the intricate and impeccable construction of the "Brillant Red Moon". The red lacquered buckle calls to mind ancient Urushi artworks, while the red leather moon  perfectly centred on the white leather  required a lengthy and delicate stitching technique.

Only 10 "Brillant Red Moon" handbags exist. Each one was made in Delvauxs workshop
in Brussels and each was hand-numbered by the artisan who crafted it.

The "Brillant Red Moon" is sold exclusively at Delvauxs boutique
located in Tokyos Omotesando district.

Delvaux Red Moon Celebration


----------



## toujours*chic

Dalvaux is a great brand as is Valextra- both are seriously undervalued as luxury brands- excellent quality and workmanship. But when you pay upwards of 5 figures for a bag it is nice to know there is a market should you decide to resell- this is the value of Hermes.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

toujours*chic said:


> dalvaux is a great brand as is valextra- both are seriously undervalued as luxury brands- excellent quality and workmanship. But when you pay upwards of 5 figures for a bag it is nice to know there is a market should you decide to resell- this is the value of hermes.




+1


----------



## lulilu

Love the one Rihanna has -- of course I only want what I cannot get lol.


----------



## Blairbass

toujours*chic said:


> Dalvaux is a great brand as is Valextra- both are seriously undervalued as luxury brands- excellent quality and workmanship. But when you pay upwards of 5 figures for a bag it is nice to know there is a market should you decide to resell- this is the value of Hermes.



Good point!


----------



## Pursebop

********* is DELVAUX Obsessed... I love the quality, the history, the story built in to the brand.
#PurseBopLuvAffairWithDELVAUX
*
*Pictures are of my special limited edition #8 (of the 10 made) created for the capsule collection released exclusively at Barneys in August. *


----------



## baileylab

******** said:


> ********* is DELVAUX Obsessed... I love the quality, the history, the story built in to the brand.
> #PurseBopLuvAffairWithDELVAUX
> *
> *Pictures are of my special limited edition #8 (of the 10 made) created for the capsule collection released exclusively at Barneys in August. *



thanks, ********!

Is the bag easy open / close?  when i tried it on at the store I can't try it on like i own the bag because I don't want it to look used without buying it.

i'm also worried that the shoulder strap will damage the sides of the flap in the long run.

thanks again!


----------



## Keekeee

When the quality of Hermes keeps dropping but the price keep soaring up high, i sure am intrigued by delvaux!
The demand for Delvaux is not as high as Hermes im sure so i hope the quality is still pretty much the same. 
Im having a huge crush on their Le Brillant bag at the moment.


----------



## Pursebop

baileylab said:


> thanks, ********!
> 
> Is the bag easy open / close?  when i tried it on at the store I can't try it on like i own the bag because I don't want it to look used without buying it.
> 
> i'm also worried that the shoulder strap will damage the sides of the flap in the long run.
> 
> thanks again!


*baileylab the closure takes some getting used to, it has its own technique and once you master that you are fine. The bag is incredibly light weight. I love the way it conforms to the body rather that jets out like a B35. I have not owned mine long enough to speak of shoulder strap. I will def be buying more DELVAUX bags!*


----------



## Pursebop

Keekeee said:


> When the quality of Hermes keeps dropping but the price keep soaring up high, i sure am intrigued by delvaux!
> The demand for Delvaux is not as high as Hermes im sure so i hope the quality is still pretty much the same.
> Im having a huge crush on their Le Brillant bag at the moment.


*I have a HUGE crush on the Brilliant myself...waiting for a pop color to appear soon *


----------



## baileylab

******** said:


> *baileylab the closure takes some getting used to, it has its own technique and once you master that you are fine. The bag is incredibly light weight. I love the way it conforms to the body rather that jets out like a B35. I have not owned mine long enough to speak of shoulder strap. I will def be buying more DELVAUX bags!*



thanks, ********! your comments mean a lot! i hope we go to a delvaux store soon.  looking for a bambou-like green.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> When the quality of Hermes keeps dropping but the price keep soaring up high, i sure am intrigued by delvaux!
> The demand for Delvaux is not as high as Hermes im sure so i hope the quality is still pretty much the same.
> *Im having a huge crush on their Le Brillant bag at the moment.*



Same, *Keekee*!!! Not sure if I will actually buy one but it's fast becoming an IT bag of the moment.


----------



## Pursebop

baileylab said:


> thanks, ********! your comments mean a lot! i hope we go to a delvaux store soon.  looking for a bambou-like green.



*keep me posted 
*


----------



## redgreenblue

Do you know whether the Delvaux are also handstiched? 

The only thing, I don't like, is the D that is on so many of the designs (especially the vintage ones).


----------



## antwerp

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Same, *Keekee*!!! Not sure if I will actually buy one but it's fast becoming an IT bag of the moment.


The Brillant has been the IT bag of Belgium for a lot of years. I've been trying to convince my mother to give hers to me for years.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

antwerp said:


> The Brillant has been the IT bag of Belgium for a lot of years. *I've been trying to convince my mother to give hers to me for years.*



*antwerp*, don't blame you for trying to convince your mother to give it you. The more I see these bags, the more I love them.


----------



## antwerp

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *antwerp*, don't blame you for trying to convince your mother to give it you. The more I see these bags, the more I love them.


I have a 'madame', a lovely shoulder bag. I think Katie Holmes has one too. I also have a Kelly, a Lindy and an Evelyne. The delvaux is a lot lighter and the leather is great quality.


----------



## carlinha

baileylab said:


> went to Japan last week and discovered Delvaux. Interested in the Brilliant and the brilliant east west.  Was wondering if the opening is hard to open / close.  I love that the style has a back pocket and a detachable shoulder strap too!  What i don't like is that i only saw smooth leathers.
> 
> Any input in its ease of use? thanks!!!



hi *baileylab*!  i'm one of the people who have fallen hard for Delvaux in the last few months...

i now am the happy owner of two Brillant MMs (medium size)...

one is an ivory box calf which is pretty stiff/rigid/structured... i would equate this to a sellier Kelly.  this one is harder to open and close, you have to push on the top part to loosen the buckle before you can open/close it... i was shown by the Barney's SA how to do it, and it has gotten easier as i get more used to the motion.  also she said as the leather gets softer and more worn in, it will get easier.

the other one i have is a lagon in a grained leather - this is soft and more relaxed/slouchy than the box calf... the grains are less pronounced than H Togo/Clemence.  i would equate this to a retourne Kelly, and this is definitely easier to open/close because the leather is softer and more pliable.

overall i am very happy and in love with these bags... the quality is amazing - the leather, colors, etc.  i love that it comes with the detachable and ADJUSTABLE shoulder strap option... and i am just in love with the shape of the Brillant, very simple, timeless and modern at the same time.

the customer service so far has been impeccable as well.  and they also stand by their products for their lifetime, offering spa services for as long as the bag exists.

i will post pics of my babies shortly...


----------



## carlinha

ceci said:


> Was at their Belgium Brussels flagship store end of August. They do have different leather choices, but yes, more in smooth cowhide. They also have exotic leather with less pricy price tag than H!
> 
> I was shown a soft leather slouchy shoulder bag. Actually, the plastic one got my initial attention. It has the trademark shape but with a twist. But then DH made me to get their limited edition double-sided leather basket clutch instead. The leather is not the smooth one. So I guess it depends on the style.
> 
> View attachment 2803160
> View attachment 2803161
> View attachment 2803162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2803164
> 
> View attachment 2803166
> 
> View attachment 2803167
> View attachment 2803168



wow your clutch is stunning!!  congrats *ceci*, and thank you for sharing these yummy pics!!!


----------



## carlinha

ceci said:


> Just got this in the newsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2803183
> 
> 
> On the lovely full-moon evening of November 7th, Delvaux celebrated its flagship Tokyo boutique in Omotesando with an exclusive "Red Moon Party".
> 
> To mark this exceptional occasion, the House of Delvaux created an exclusive limited-edition version of our signature "Le Brillant" handbag baptized "Brillant Red Moon".
> With its masterful execution and artistic design, the "Brillant Red Moon" was envisaged
> as an homage to Japans fascinating culture and rich history.
> 
> Japanese and Belgian fashion share a taste for the avant-garde, irreverence, and true innovation, while showcasing a deep respect for tradition and a sense of discreet elegance. Independence and integrity are also key values in both cultures,
> as is an unconventional and resilient approach to life.
> 
> Japanese precision is legendary, a fact beautifully honoured by the intricate and impeccable construction of the "Brillant Red Moon". The red lacquered buckle calls to mind ancient Urushi artworks, while the red leather moon  perfectly centred on the white leather  required a lengthy and delicate stitching technique.
> 
> Only 10 "Brillant Red Moon" handbags exist. Each one was made in Delvauxs workshop
> in Brussels and each was hand-numbered by the artisan who crafted it.
> 
> The "Brillant Red Moon" is sold exclusively at Delvauxs boutique
> located in Tokyos Omotesando district.
> 
> Delvaux Red Moon Celebration



incredible!!!


----------



## carlinha

******** said:


> ********* is DELVAUX Obsessed... I love the quality, the history, the story built in to the brand.
> #PurseBopLuvAffairWithDELVAUX
> *
> *Pictures are of my special limited edition #8 (of the 10 made) created for the capsule collection released exclusively at Barneys in August. *



you know i am absolutely in love with your special bag **********!!!  and her coming home story


----------



## 6310254

I've been interested in Delvaux for the past 2 years but I haven't had a chance to see it and try it in person because there is no delvaux boutique in Canada.... I'm going to Vegas this Xmas, hopefully I can score a Le Tempête there  Does anyone know how's the inventory at Barneys in Vegas?


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Same, *Keekee*!!! Not sure if I will actually buy one but it's fast becoming an IT bag of the moment.







carlinha said:


> hi *baileylab*!  i'm one of the people who have fallen hard for Delvaux in the last few months...
> 
> 
> 
> i now am the happy owner of two Brillant MMs (medium size)...
> 
> 
> 
> one is an ivory box calf which is pretty stiff/rigid/structured... i would equate this to a sellier Kelly.  this one is harder to open and close, you have to push on the top part to loosen the buckle before you can open/close it... i was shown by the Barney's SA how to do it, and it has gotten easier as i get more used to the motion.  also she said as the leather gets softer and more worn in, it will get easier.
> 
> 
> 
> the other one i have is a lagon in a grained leather - this is soft and more relaxed/slouchy than the box calf... the grains are less pronounced than H Togo/Clemence.  i would equate this to a retourne Kelly, and this is definitely easier to open/close because the leather is softer and more pliable.
> 
> 
> 
> overall i am very happy and in love with these bags... the quality is amazing - the leather, colors, etc.  i love that it comes with the detachable and ADJUSTABLE shoulder strap option... and i am just in love with the shape of the Brillant, very simple, timeless and modern at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> the customer service so far has been impeccable as well.  and they also stand by their products for their lifetime, offering spa services for as long as the bag exists.
> 
> 
> 
> i will post pics of my babies shortly...




Vigeee... I pulled the trigger! I just bought one. Its still en route from japan to my arms. Will post pics as soon as i receive her.

Carlinha... You are to blamed for my Brillant obsession!! Seeing your beautiful pictures on your IG makes me drool. I was about to pm you about how hard the bag is to open and close. So thank you for sharing the details here.. Mine is the retourne one i think. 
I was looking for the Pink Flamingo one. When a friend of mine in japan said the flamingo one is out of stock, she offered me a red one. At first i said no but then she sent me pics and Daaammn....!! Why does it have to be so pretty!!!&#128557;&#128557; 
Especially when she sent me her modeling pics with the bag in the crook of her arms! I just have to have it.  So i told her to go ahead and buy it for me.
This is my first non H bag after falling hard for Hermes in 2010..
At least.. With delvaux.. No game played.. No need to buy jewellery to be offered a bag


----------



## Kitty S.

ceci said:


> Was at their Belgium Brussels flagship store end of August. They do have different leather choices, but yes, more in smooth cowhide. They also have exotic leather with less pricy price tag than H!
> 
> I was shown a soft leather slouchy shoulder bag. Actually, the plastic one got my initial attention. It has the trademark shape but with a twist. But then DH made me to get their limited edition double-sided leather basket clutch instead. The leather is not the smooth one. So I guess it depends on the style.
> 
> View attachment 2803160
> View attachment 2803161
> View attachment 2803162
> 
> 
> View attachment 2803164
> 
> View attachment 2803166
> 
> View attachment 2803167
> View attachment 2803168




The basket clutch looks very unique! Your DH had the right idea. &#128077;


----------



## carlinha

Keekeee said:


> When the quality of Hermes keeps dropping but the price keep soaring up high, i sure am intrigued by delvaux!
> The demand for Delvaux is not as high as Hermes im sure so i hope the quality is still pretty much the same.
> Im having a huge crush on their Le Brillant bag at the moment.





******** said:


> *I have a HUGE crush on the Brilliant myself...waiting for a pop color to appear soon *





antwerp said:


> The Brillant has been the IT bag of Belgium for a lot of years. I've been trying to convince my mother to give hers to me for years.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *antwerp*, don't blame you for trying to convince your mother to give it you. The more I see these bags, the more I love them.



ladies, count me in as another LOVER of Delvaux bags (OBSESSED )

i had never heard of this brand until i saw the lovely @bycamelia with it on IG... she lives in belgium and therefore is a huge fan of this brand!  still, i was intrigued by her pics but did not necessarily NEED one of the bags... then i saw them in person at Barney's and started falling in love, and saw some of @bycamelia's bags in person, and that was it!  

when i was in NYC a few months ago, we stopped at Barney's and i saw and fell head over heels in love with my first Delvaux - an ivory box calf with covered white HW... i call this beauty my Snow White 

my second piece came a few weeks later with the help of my friend @bycamelia, from Belgium - Lagon PHW 

Both are MM (medium), but as you can tell from this pic, the ivory box calf is rigid and much more structured, so appears larger/taller... the lagon in the grain leather is soft and slouches a little bit, so appears smaller/shorter:


----------



## carlinha

redgreenblue said:


> Do you know whether the Delvaux are also handstiched?
> 
> The only thing, I don't like, is the D that is on so many of the designs (especially the vintage ones).



yes i do believe it is handstitched, at least the Brillant... as per their website:

http://en.delvaux.com/since1829/creations/

"Le Brillant", Delvauxs signature design, is a perfect embodiment of Delvauxs style. This timeless, sculptural bag is stitched by hand and consists of sixty-four pieces of leather and metal finishings.


----------



## carlinha

Keekeee said:


> Vigeee... I pulled the trigger! I just bought one. Its still en route from japan to my arms. Will post pics as soon as i receive her.
> 
> Carlinha... You are to blamed for my Brillant obsession!! Seeing your beautiful pictures on your IG makes me drool. I was about to pm you about how hard the bag is to open and close. So thank you for sharing the details here.. Mine is the retourne one i think.
> I was looking for the Pink Flamingo one. When a friend of mine in japan said the flamingo one is out of stock, she offered me a red one. At first i said no but then she sent me pics and Daaammn....!! Why does it have to be so pretty!!!&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;
> Especially when she sent me her modeling pics with the bag in the crook of her arms! I just have to have it.  So i told her to go ahead and buy it for me.
> This is my first non H bag after falling hard for Hermes in 2010..
> At least.. With delvaux.. No game played.. No need to buy jewellery to be offered a bag



OMG *KEEKEE*!!!  congrats hun!!!!    what color HW does it come with??  i would LOVE a red GHW one!!  did you get the MM size too?  i hope you love it as much as i do!

i was in the same boat as you - after falling hard for Hermes, i did not buy any other bags for years, could not even THINK of any other brand... Delvaux is really the first one that makes me want to collect more than 1 of the same style in different colors (apart from Hermes!!)  but so far, loving it, and as you said, with the H price increases and the SKUNK LEATHER issues, this has been a very happy alternative for me!  and of course, no games!  win-win!   

cannot wait to see your baby, please post pics as soon as you get it!


----------



## baileylab

******** said:


> *keep me posted
> *



Dang why didn't i pay more attention to delvaux when i was in Japan?!!! Now i know i shouldn't stop visiting tpf!!!

Yes I hope I can get one soooooon.


----------



## baileylab

carlinha said:


> ladies, count me in as another LOVER of Delvaux bags (OBSESSED )
> 
> i had never heard of this brand until i saw the lovely @bycamelia with it on IG... she lives in belgium and therefore is a huge fan of this brand!  still, i was intrigued by her pics but did not necessarily NEED one of the bags... then i saw them in person at Barney's and started falling in love, and saw some of @bycamelia's bags in person, and that was it!
> 
> when i was in NYC a few months ago, we stopped at Barney's and i saw and fell head over heels in love with my first Delvaux - an ivory box calf with covered white HW... i call this beauty my Snow White
> 
> my second piece came a few weeks later with the help of my friend @bycamelia, from Belgium - Lagon PHW
> 
> Both are MM (medium), but as you can tell from this pic, the ivory box calf is rigid and much more structured, so appears larger/taller... the lagon in the grain leather is soft and slouches a little bit, so appears smaller/shorter:



ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!

thanks for your valued input on the use of the bags, Carlinha.  Now i so regret not getting a delvaux in Japan last month!!!


----------



## baileylab

Does anybody own a tempete?


----------



## Rouge H

Another Delvaux fan here!


----------



## carlinha

baileylab said:


> ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!
> 
> thanks for your valued input on the use of the bags, Carlinha.  Now i so regret not getting a delvaux in Japan last month!!!



thanks baileylab!  it's not too late!  



baileylab said:


> Does anybody own a tempete?



i don't personally but have played around with my friend's MM and mini... also a great bag but personally i just prefer the style of the Brillant more... 



Rouge H said:


> Another Delvaux fan here!



hi!!!!


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> ladies, count me in as another LOVER of Delvaux bags (OBSESSED )
> 
> i had never heard of this brand until i saw the lovely @bycamelia with it on IG... she lives in belgium and therefore is a huge fan of this brand!  still, i was intrigued by her pics but did not necessarily NEED one of the bags... then i saw them in person at Barney's and started falling in love, and saw some of @bycamelia's bags in person, and that was it!
> 
> when i was in NYC a few months ago, we stopped at Barney's and i saw and fell head over heels in love with my first Delvaux - an ivory box calf with covered white HW... i call this beauty my Snow White
> 
> my second piece came a few weeks later with the help of my friend @bycamelia, from Belgium - Lagon PHW
> 
> Both are MM (medium), but as you can tell from this pic, the ivory box calf is rigid and much more structured, so appears larger/taller... the lagon in the grain leather is soft and slouches a little bit, so appears smaller/shorter:



Oh they are so beautiful! I am considering delvaux but only in grained leather but I don't think they sell those in US


----------



## Miss Al

Carlinha,

I love your Lagon!!! If only they sell them here in Singapore.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Vigeee... I pulled the trigger! I just bought one. Its still en route from japan to my arms. Will post pics as soon as i receive her.
> 
> Carlinha... You are to blamed for my Brillant obsession!! Seeing your beautiful pictures on your IG makes me drool. I was about to pm you about how hard the bag is to open and close. So thank you for sharing the details here.. Mine is the retourne one i think.
> I was looking for the Pink Flamingo one. When a friend of mine in japan said the flamingo one is out of stock, she offered me a red one. At first i said no but then she sent me pics and Daaammn....!! Why does it have to be so pretty!!!&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> Especially when she sent me her modeling pics with the bag in the crook of her arms! I just have to have it.  So i told her to go ahead and buy it for me.
> This is my first non H bag after falling hard for Hermes in 2010..
> At least.. With delvaux.. No game played.. No need to buy jewellery to be offered a bag



*Keekeee*, major congrats on your red *Brillant*! So exciting, please post pics as soon as you receive it. Tell us what you think of the quality of Delvaux compared to H. Also, I love the idea of not playing any games and simply placing an order for a Brillant. This has gotten very old for me at H as much as I love my loyal SA. The continuous pressure to buy, buy, buy just to be offered a B or a K is getting ridiculous. Plus, there are the skunk issues and how this has been handled by H.

*Carlinha*, thanks for the lovely pics and your feedback. I trust your opinion and you have a great eye for quality. Love your Snow White and lagon, such amazing bags! The ivory box calf is absolutely TDF and is on my short list. Do you find that you are using them more than your Bs/Ks?

Will be up in New York City in late December and always have lunch at Fred's, so while I am at Barney's will check out Delvaux IRL. I am interested in the sizes and the Brillant, Rejane and Pauline styles ~ but the Brillant is pretty much winning out. 

Will probably place my order directly with corporate Delvaux in Europe as I am pretty sure that I will want GHW if I go with the Brillant and don't become *Carlinha's* Snow White twin. Also, there is a possibility of a trip to Paris in July 2015, if I can wait that long, lol.

Question, if I order via email or phone directly from Paris or Brussels do they deduct VAT from the price of the bag or is this only done if I buy it in person?


----------



## Miskin

Another Delvaux fan reporting for duty! 
Congratulations on your gorgeous brillants ladies! I am really glad that Delvaux is now making bags in bright happy colours besides classics like black and brown.
BTW I have bought their anniversary book, I can post some pictures from it, if the moderator allows it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miskin said:


> Another Delvaux fan reporting for duty!
> Congratulations on your gorgeous brillants ladies! I am really glad that Delvaux is now making bags in bright happy colours besides classics like black and brown.
> BTW I have bought their anniversary book, *I can post some pictures from it, if the moderator allows it *



*Miskin*, would love to see pics from their anniversary book!!!


----------



## toujours*chic

Another fan here- I have loved Delvaux for more than 20 years. So beautiful and exquisitely made. The fact it is under the radar makes it even more appealing.


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> Oh they are so beautiful! I am considering delvaux but only in grained leather but I don't think they sell those in US



*panthere*, i am not 100% sure but i do think they sell the grained leather in the US?  you can call your local barneys to double check the leather type, but when i was at Barneys NYC i saw the ivory box calf, different colored grained leather, patent, and exotics.



Miss Al said:


> Carlinha,
> 
> I love your Lagon!!! If only they sell them here in Singapore.



thank you so much *Miss Al*!  this Lagon was the first Delvaux bag that made me sit up and pay attention to the brand!!  i feel so lucky to have it as it was from last spring and i thought it was for sure sold out by the time i inquired about it!  

am quite surprised they do not sell it in singapore!!  they do have some bags on farfetch.com, i think that ships worldwide... but it would probably be best to see the bags in person first before buying



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Keekeee*, major congrats on your red *Brillant*! So exciting, please post pics as soon as you receive it. Tell us what you think of the quality of Delvaux compared to H. Also, I love the idea of not playing any games and simply placing an order for a Brillant. This has gotten very old for me at H as much as I love my loyal SA. The continuous pressure to buy, buy, buy just to be offered a B or a K is getting ridiculous. Plus, there are the skunk issues and how this has been handled by H.
> 
> *Carlinha*, thanks for the lovely pics and your feedback. I trust your opinion and you have a great eye for quality. Love your Snow White and lagon, such amazing bags! The ivory box calf is absolutely TDF and is on my short list. Do you find that you are using them more than your Bs/Ks?
> 
> Will be up in New York City in late December and always have lunch at Fred's, so while I am at Barney's will check out Delvaux IRL. I am interested in the sizes and the Brillant, Rejane and Pauline styles ~ but the Brillant is pretty much winning out.
> 
> Will probably place my order directly with corporate Delvaux in Europe as I am pretty sure that I will want GHW if I go with the Brillant and don't become *Carlinha's* Snow White twin. Also, there is a possibility of a trip to Paris in July 2015, if I can wait that long, lol.
> 
> Question, if I order via email or phone directly from Paris or Brussels do they deduct VAT from the price of the bag or is this only done if I buy it in person?



*vigee*, i would be so happy if we became twins on Snow White... i think she is even more amazing in real life!!  yes, i have been using my Brillants more than my Bs/Ks lately... not sure if it is a "phase" i am going through, but especially the 2 colors i have, they just go with so much in my wardrobe!  in terms of practicality, still nothing beats the Birkin with the ease of getting things in and out of the bag... i would equate the ease of the Brillant as similar to the Kelly because you have to fiddle with the closure, and you can also choose the shoulder strap option... but it is better than the kelly in this sense that the shoulder strap is adjustable... you can even wear it crossbody if you choose!

do check out the Delvaux counter when you are in NYC... and reach out to one of the Delvaux specialists there, the one who helped me was Besa and she was absolutely amazing - very knowledgeable and helpful!  she can answer any questions you have about the brand, the bag styles, leather, etc.

also, i am 99% sure some colors come with GHW, it just depends on the color... for example Flamingo Pink and Cardinal (purple similar to Anemone) came with GHW... so it will depend what color you are interested in, if it comes with GHW or PHW.  and then they have the special HW ones like the white, and also black... 

you CAN order the bags directly from Belgium and they do deduct the VAT when shipping to the USA.  but they use DHL as their shipping courier so 99% guaranteed you will get a US customs charge... but it still comes out slightly cheaper than if purchasing from Barneys.



Miskin said:


> Another Delvaux fan reporting for duty!
> Congratulations on your gorgeous brillants ladies! I am really glad that Delvaux is now making bags in bright happy colours besides classics like black and brown.
> BTW I have bought their anniversary book, I can post some pictures from it, if the moderator allows it



i would love to see pictures if you can *miskin*!



toujours*chic said:


> Another fan here- I have loved Delvaux for more than 20 years. So beautiful and exquisitely made*. The fact it is under the radar makes it even more appealing.*



i LOVE the under the radar aspect too *toujours*chic*!  you know it's an amazing quality bag just by looking at it, but it doesn't scream in your face, at least for now anyway!  i also love the fact that less pieces are made than Bs/Ks, which makes it feel more special... i am still blown away that there were only TEN TOTAL WORLWIDE of the ceci n'est pas un delvaux bags made!!!  (and our ******** here has #8!  wonder which # rihanna has )


----------



## carlinha

Keeping this relevant to the Hermes comparison, here is a close-up pic of the leathers - the grain leather of my Delvaux Lagon Brillant right next to a grain leather (i.e. Togo/Clemence) Hermes Petit H bag charm

you can see the Delvaux is finer than the Hermes leather:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> *panthere*, i am not 100% sure but i do think they sell the grained leather in the US?  you can call your local barneys to double check the leather type, but when i was at Barneys NYC i saw the ivory box calf, different colored grained leather, patent, and exotics.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much *Miss Al*!  this Lagon was the first Delvaux bag that made me sit up and pay attention to the brand!!  i feel so lucky to have it as it was from last spring and i thought it was for sure sold out by the time i inquired about it!
> 
> am quite surprised they do not sell it in singapore!!  they do have some bags on farfetch.com, i think that ships worldwide... but it would probably be best to see the bags in person first before buying
> 
> 
> 
> *vigee*, i would be so happy if we became twins on Snow White... i think she is even more amazing in real life!!  yes, i have been using my Brillants more than my Bs/Ks lately... not sure if it is a "phase" i am going through, but especially the 2 colors i have, they just go with so much in my wardrobe!  in terms of practicality, still nothing beats the B with the ease of getting things in and out of the bag... i would equate the ease of the Brillant as similar to the Kelly because you have to fiddle with the closure, and you can also choose the shoulder strap option... but it is better than the kelly in this sense that the shoulder strap is adjustable... you can even wear it crossbody if you choose!
> 
> do check out the Delvaux counter when you are in NYC... and reach out to one of the Delvaux specialists there, the one who helped me was Besa and she was absolutely amazing - very knowledgeable and helpful!  she can answer any questions you have about the brand, the bag styles, leather, etc.
> 
> also, i am 99% sure some colors come with GHW, it just depends on the color... for example Flamingo Pink and Cardinal (purple similar to Anemone) came with GHW... so it will depend what color you are interested in, if it comes with GHW or PHW.  and then they have the special HW ones like the white, and also black...
> 
> you CAN order the bags directly from Belgium and they do deduct the VAT when shipping to the USA.  but they use DHL as their shipping courier so 99% guaranteed you will get a US customs charge... but it still comes out slightly cheaper than if purchasing from Barneys.
> 
> i would love to see pictures if you can *miskin*!
> 
> i LOVE the under the radar aspect too *toujours*chic*!  you know it's an amazing quality bag just by looking at it, but it doesn't scream in your face, at least for now anyway!  i also love the fact that less pieces are made than Bs/Ks, which makes it feel more special... i am still blown away that there were only TEN TOTAL WORLWIDE of the ceci n'est pas un delvaux bags made!!!  (and our ******** here has #8!  wonder which # rihanna has )



dearest *Carlinha*, thanks for your post! I will definitely ask for Besa at Barneys when I am up in NYC in December. Flamingo Pink is a possibility because the pink, black and white colors are ones that I don't have in my B/K collection. I, too, like the under the radar aspect to the Delvaux bags, plus they are so elegant and uber chic.


----------



## Keekeee

carlinha said:


> OMG *KEEKEE*!!!  congrats hun!!!!    what color HW does it come with??  i would LOVE a red GHW one!!  did you get the MM size too?  i hope you love it as much as i do!
> 
> i was in the same boat as you - after falling hard for Hermes, i did not buy any other bags for years, could not even THINK of any other brand... Delvaux is really the first one that makes me want to collect more than 1 of the same style in different colors (apart from Hermes!!)  but so far, loving it, and as you said, with the H price increases and the SKUNK LEATHER issues, this has been a very happy alternative for me!  and of course, no games!  win-win!
> 
> cannot wait to see your baby, please post pics as soon as you get it!




Yes yes... I got Brillant in MM! And yes.. Its Red with GHW!
Thats why i cant resist.. I believe its called Berry Red. I dont have the bag with me yet, but these are the pics my friend sent me, taken in the boutique.. Its dark red with a hint of purple.. 





My friend said she cant really capture the true color of this bag, but according to her the true color should be in between these two pics..

And Carlinha its goood to know this Brillant can be worn cross body.. Thank youu for sharing this info! 
I really cant wait to receive my baby..



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Keekeee*, major congrats on your red *Brillant*! So exciting, please post pics as soon as you receive it. Tell us what you think of the quality of Delvaux compared to H. Also, I love the idea of not playing any games and simply placing an order for a Brillant. This has gotten very old for me at H as much as I love my loyal SA. The continuous pressure to buy, buy, buy just to be offered a B or a K is getting ridiculous. Plus, there are the skunk issues and how this has been handled by H.
> 
> *Carlinha*, thanks for the lovely pics and your feedback. I trust your opinion and you have a great eye for quality. Love your Snow White and lagon, such amazing bags! The ivory box calf is absolutely TDF and is on my short list. Do you find that you are using them more than your Bs/Ks?
> 
> Will be up in New York City in late December and always have lunch at Fred's, so while I am at Barney's will check out Delvaux IRL. I am interested in the sizes and the Brillant, Rejane and Pauline styles ~ but the Brillant is pretty much winning out.
> 
> Will probably place my order directly with corporate Delvaux in Europe as I am pretty sure that I will want GHW if I go with the Brillant and don't become *Carlinha's* Snow White twin. Also, there is a possibility of a trip to Paris in July 2015, if I can wait that long, lol.
> 
> Question, if I order via email or phone directly from Paris or Brussels do they deduct VAT from the price of the bag or is this only done if I buy it in person?




I hear you my friend.. The game they played in Hermes is getting old! 
Buy this jewellery and you'll get this bag.. And starting mid 2013 the bags i received from my H boutique are just thin thin thin! So so sad... And with the price increase.. And with the change of rules on SO (only one solid color, no horseshoe stamp) and the issue with the stinky bag... I kinda lost my appeal..

You really should pull the trigger Vigee.. Buy the Brillant!! I'll take Carlinha's words regarding the quality of Delvaux. This brand is older than Hermes and its also handmade.. So i believe the quality is on par.. Only.. I dont think Delvaux has as good re sale value as Hermes.. 

But regardless the re sale value.. They made beautiful bags!! Look at what i saw on the catalogue... I want them all!!!


----------



## Keekeee

Forgot to attached one more pic


----------



## elisian

I'm obsessed with Delvaux. OBSESSED. The leather is so fine and beautiful!! It's a problem, because in no way can I justify spending close to $10,000 on a bag right now.

I was eyeing a couple of the (affordable) vintage bags on eBay - the Toile a Cuir. What do you all think of that material? To me it feels quite casual and wearable, maybe the perfect weekend bag. This one is a tiny, tiny bit shabby with dirt but maybe I can forgive that for the bargain price. I don't usually wear logos of any kind, ever, but I feel like, ironically, the giant D is pretty subtle... because (1) no one knows what it stands for in the US, and (2) it's so big it just looks like an assymetrical pocket.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...e-in-France-Grays-Leather-13516-/291294805080


----------



## doves75

Keekeee said:


> Forgot to attached one more pic
> View attachment 2810987




Congrats on your new Delvaux Keekeee, the color is gorgeous. Pls do reveal when you get the bag. The Himalaya Tempete is gorgeous. I spoke to Delvaux SA coz I'm interested on their limited edition. I'm still debating coz I like Tempete more than Brilliant. Anyway, congrats again &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## papertiger

carlinha said:


> ladies, count me in as another LOVER of Delvaux bags (OBSESSED )
> 
> i had never heard of this brand until i saw the lovely @bycamelia with it on IG... she lives in belgium and therefore is a huge fan of this brand!  still, i was intrigued by her pics but did not necessarily NEED one of the bags... then i saw them in person at Barney's and started falling in love, and saw some of @bycamelia's bags in person, and that was it!
> 
> when i was in NYC a few months ago, we stopped at Barney's and i saw and fell head over heels in love with my first Delvaux - an ivory box calf with covered white HW... i call this beauty my Snow White
> 
> my second piece came a few weeks later with the help of my friend @bycamelia, from Belgium - Lagon PHW
> 
> Both are MM (medium), but as you can tell from this pic, the ivory box calf is rigid and much more structured, so appears larger/taller... the lagon in the grain leather is soft and slouches a little bit, so appears smaller/shorter:



Congratulations *carlinha*, I wish you joy to wear them


----------



## papertiger

baileylab said:


> Does anybody own a tempete?



I had a look at one in Dover St Market (London). I prefer this vintage style over the Brilliant for me but it only came in the one size then and I was looking for something a tiny bit larger.


----------



## papertiger

Keekeee said:


> Yes yes... I got Brillant in MM! And yes.. Its Red with GHW!
> Thats why i cant resist.. I believe its called Berry Red. I dont have the bag with me yet, but these are the pics my friend sent me, taken in the boutique.. Its dark red with a hint of purple..
> View attachment 2810953
> 
> View attachment 2810958
> 
> 
> My friend said she cant really capture the true color of this bag, but according to her the true color should be in between these two pics..
> 
> I hear you my friend.. The game they played in Hermes is getting old!
> Buy this jewellery and you'll get this bag.. And starting mid 2013 the bags i received from my H boutique are just thin thin thin! So so sad... And with the price increase.. And with the change of rules on SO (only one solid color, no horseshoe stamp) and the issue with the stinky bag... I kinda lost my appeal..
> 
> You really should pull the trigger Vigee.. Buy the Brillant!! I'll take Carlinha's words regarding the quality of Delvaux. This brand is older than Hermes and its also handmade.. So i believe the quality is on par.. Only.. I dont think Delvaux has as good re sale value as Hermes..
> 
> But regardless the re sale value.. They made beautiful bags!! Look at what i saw on the catalogue... I want them all!!!
> 
> View attachment 2810969
> View attachment 2810970
> 
> View attachment 2810975
> View attachment 2810976



That red is a gorgeous colour, a pop but not scary. 

I've honestly never bought anything in H I didn't sincerely want, I just couldn't


----------



## poptarts

Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.

I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather. 

My mini black box w/stingray


----------



## baileylab

poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray



congrats, Poptarts! so beautiful!


----------



## baileylab

papertiger said:


> I had a look at one in Dover St Market (London). I prefer this vintage style over the Brilliant for me but it only came in the one size then and I was looking for something a tiny bit larger.



Thanks, Papertiger!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!


----------



## Rouge H

Oh my all these gorgeous bags!!
Congrats to ladies that just purchased Delvaux and thank you for sharing your lovely pictures.


----------



## panthere55

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!
> 
> View attachment 2811538



It's gorgeous! Do you mind sharing where you purchased it?


----------



## doves75

poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> 
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray



Congrats poptarts!! The stingray gives an accent to this beautiful bag!! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!
> 
> View attachment 2811538




Lagoon is so beautiful, congrats!! Is this a box/smooth leather?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

panthere55 said:


> It's gorgeous! Do you mind sharing where you purchased it?



Thank you! I got it from the Delvaux Boutique in Antwerp 



doves75 said:


> Congrats poptarts!! The stingray gives an accent to this beautiful bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagoon is so beautiful, congrats!! Is this a box/smooth leather?



Thank you so much! It's a soft grained leather.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray



*poptarts*, what a fab Delvaux bag ~ that stingray really takes it to the next level! Totally love it and congrats. 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!
> 
> View attachment 2811538



The more I see this Brillant MM, the more I am convinced that it should be my next acquisition. 
Major congrats and enjoy!


----------



## rdgldy

Absolutely love this!!!




carlinha said:


> Keeping this relevant to the Hermes comparison, here is a close-up pic of the leathers - the grain leather of my Delvaux Lagon Brillant right next to a grain leather (i.e. Togo/Clemence) Hermes Petit H bag charm
> 
> you can see the Delvaux is finer than the Hermes leather:


----------



## rdgldy

poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray




Such a beautiful bag-and definitely appropriate for a casual/sporty style!!!!


----------



## rdgldy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!
> 
> View attachment 2811538


beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rdgldy said:


> *Absolutely love this!!!*



+1, Agreed, *rdgldy*!


----------



## papertiger

poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray



This could be either cute or very sharp depending on the outfit, wonderful



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!
> 
> View attachment 2811538



Very beautiful *dezynrbaglaydee* congratulations


----------



## Pursebop

baileylab said:


> Dang why didn't i pay more attention to delvaux when i was in Japan?!!! Now i know i shouldn't stop visiting tpf!!!
> 
> Yes I hope I can get one soooooon.



*I really wish you had because they are so few available here in comparison to Europe and now Asia. 
*


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> ladies, count me in as another LOVER of Delvaux bags (OBSESSED )
> 
> i had never heard of this brand until i saw the lovely @bycamelia with it on IG... she lives in belgium and therefore is a huge fan of this brand!  still, i was intrigued by her pics but did not necessarily NEED one of the bags... then i saw them in person at Barney's and started falling in love, and saw some of @bycamelia's bags in person, and that was it!
> 
> when i was in NYC a few months ago, we stopped at Barney's and i saw and fell head over heels in love with my first Delvaux - an ivory box calf with covered white HW... i call this beauty my Snow White
> 
> my second piece came a few weeks later with the help of my friend @bycamelia, from Belgium - Lagon PHW
> 
> Both are MM (medium), but as you can tell from this pic, the ivory box calf is rigid and much more structured, so appears larger/taller... the lagon in the grain leather is soft and slouches a little bit, so appears smaller/shorter:



*well you and I know how we have bonded over #DELVAUXgirlssticktogether 
LOVE your D babies *
*
I am so excited for S/S colors, but there are just so few available and coming! *


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> you know i am absolutely in love with your special bag **********!!!  and her coming home story




*thank you carlinha  
I could fill my whole IG profile with D pictures, but other than 'us', not sure who else would love that, LOL *


----------



## Pursebop

rdgldy said:


> Absolutely love this!!!


*looking forward to adding one in the softer leather too, as mine is in box calf and the other the X-Ray is plastic 
let's take a quick trip to the next runway show in Belgium, wanna go *


----------



## liemissha

******** said:


> *thank you carlinha
> I could fill my whole IG profile with D pictures, but other than 'us', not sure who else would love that, LOL *



Well, I start notice this brilliant bag from IG a month ago and fell in love! 
Now I subscribe this threat just to keep updated while waiting the day I will be able to visit their store. Lol

Love all delvaux bag in this thread ladies!


----------



## tulipenny

I just heard this brand my friend few days ago. She told me she wanna get  these 2 pieces. Price is slightly cheaper than Hermes but able Chanel. It's Royal family brand!


----------



## Binkysmom

Love the Tempete!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Just wanted to share a few pics of my lovely Lagon Brillant out for the first time!


----------



## Mariapia

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of my lovely Lagon Brillant out for the first time!
> View attachment 2816785
> View attachment 2816786




Wonderful bag, dezynbaglaydee!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of my lovely Lagon Brillant out for the first time!
> View attachment 2816785
> View attachment 2816786



Love your outfit and your new Lagon Brillant MM is BEAUTIFUL. Major congrats.


----------



## carlinha

Keekeee said:


> Yes yes... I got Brillant in MM! And yes.. Its Red with GHW!
> Thats why i cant resist.. I believe its called Berry Red. I dont have the bag with me yet, but these are the pics my friend sent me, taken in the boutique.. Its dark red with a hint of purple..
> View attachment 2810953
> 
> View attachment 2810958
> 
> 
> My friend said she cant really capture the true color of this bag, but according to her the true color should be in between these two pics..
> 
> And Carlinha its goood to know this Brillant can be worn cross body.. Thank youu for sharing this info!
> I really cant wait to receive my baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you my friend.. The game they played in Hermes is getting old!
> Buy this jewellery and you'll get this bag.. And starting mid 2013 the bags i received from my H boutique are just thin thin thin! So so sad... And with the price increase.. And with the change of rules on SO (only one solid color, no horseshoe stamp) and the issue with the stinky bag... I kinda lost my appeal..
> 
> You really should pull the trigger Vigee.. Buy the Brillant!! I'll take Carlinha's words regarding the quality of Delvaux. This brand is older than Hermes and its also handmade.. So i believe the quality is on par.. Only.. I dont think Delvaux has as good re sale value as Hermes..
> 
> But regardless the re sale value.. They made beautiful bags!! Look at what i saw on the catalogue... I want them all!!!
> 
> View attachment 2810969
> View attachment 2810970
> 
> View attachment 2810975
> View attachment 2810976



can't wait to see your beauty *keekee*!!  this berry red is really going to be so versatile!

and thank you for sharing all this eyecandy!!!   my gosh the croc! 



elisian said:


> I'm obsessed with Delvaux. OBSESSED. The leather is so fine and beautiful!! It's a problem, because in no way can I justify spending close to $10,000 on a bag right now.
> 
> I was eyeing a couple of the (affordable) vintage bags on eBay - the Toile a Cuir. What do you all think of that material? To me it feels quite casual and wearable, maybe the perfect weekend bag. This one is a tiny, tiny bit shabby with dirt but maybe I can forgive that for the bargain price. I don't usually wear logos of any kind, ever, but I feel like, ironically, the giant D is pretty subtle... because (1) no one knows what it stands for in the US, and (2) it's so big it just looks like an assymetrical pocket.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...e-in-France-Grays-Leather-13516-/291294805080



i agree *elisian*, i think this will make a great casual bag, and no one will know anything about the D here!



papertiger said:


> Congratulations *carlinha*, I wish you joy to wear them



thank you so much *papertiger*!



poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray



you know i die for this beauty *poptarts*!!   that stingray accent is just to die for!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I'm so thrilled to share a picture of my very first Delvaux! I'm so in love with my Lagon Brillant MM! Hoping to get a Tempete next!
> 
> View attachment 2811538



squeeee, so happy to be twins with you on this *dezy*   it was totally meant to be!



rdgldy said:


> Absolutely love this!!!



thank you *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## carlinha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> dearest *Carlinha*, thanks for your post! I will definitely ask for Besa at Barneys when I am up in NYC in December. Flamingo Pink is a possibility because the pink, black and white colors are ones that I don't have in my B/K collection. I, too, like the under the radar aspect to the Delvaux bags, plus they are so elegant and uber chic.



totally agree *vigee*, love the under the radar aspect of D, but we better enjoy it now because i have a feeling it will not be like that for too long 



******** said:


> *well you and I know how we have bonded over #DELVAUXgirlssticktogether
> LOVE your D babies *
> *
> I am so excited for S/S colors, but there are just so few available and coming! *





******** said:


> *thank you carlinha
> I could fill my whole IG profile with D pictures, but other than 'us', not sure who else would love that, LOL *



hahahaa yes so true ********** #delvauxgirlssticktogether!  i can't wait for S/S colors too!!!!  i know they will be amazing, so we better get on them FAST!

lol and yes i think i'm beginning to bore people with my endless D pics as of late 



tulipenny said:


> I just heard this brand my friend few days ago. She told me she wanna get  these 2 pieces. Price is slightly cheaper than Hermes but able Chanel. It's Royal family brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815794
> View attachment 2815795



i love the purple tempete!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just wanted to share a few pics of my lovely Lagon Brillant out for the first time!
> View attachment 2816785
> View attachment 2816786



so gorgeous!  love the pairing with the CC skirt!!


----------



## carlinha

wanted to share some action pics of my Brillant MMs... before i purchased one i had NO IDEA it comes with a detachable adjustable strap!  this totally helped win me over!!

here is the traditional handheld:




and with shoulder strap, this is the second to shortest adjustment (there are 7 holes in the strap total), and i am 5'2" (at the longest adjustment i can wear it crossbody):


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> wanted to share some action pics of my Brillant MMs... before i purchased one i had NO IDEA it comes with a detachable adjustable strap!  this totally helped win me over!!
> 
> here is the traditional handheld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with shoulder strap, this is the second to shortest adjustment (there are 7 holes in the strap total), and i am 5'2" (at the longest adjustment i can wear it crossbody):


Such a beauty!! I love it worn with the shoulder strap.  I absolutely adore the all white outfit with the beautiful pops of color!!


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> Such a beauty!! I love it worn with the shoulder strap.  I absolutely adore the all white outfit with the beautiful pops of color!!



thanks so much *rdgldy*!  lately i have been on a white clothing kick!!


----------



## elisian

carlinha said:


> thanks so much *rdgldy*!  lately i have been on a white clothing kick!!



what beautiful bags, oh my goodness!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> wanted to share some action pics of my Brillant MMs... before i purchased one i had NO IDEA it comes with a detachable adjustable strap!  this totally helped win me over!!
> 
> here is the traditional handheld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with shoulder strap, this is the second to shortest adjustment (there are 7 holes in the strap total), and i am 5'2" (at the longest adjustment i can wear it crossbody):



babe, love your MM Brillant bags and thanks for telling us about the shoulder strap. Your MM's look stunning with your outfits and they really are perfection. Can't wait to look at them at Barney's in late December!


----------



## doves75

carlinha said:


> wanted to share some action pics of my Brillant MMs... before i purchased one i had NO IDEA it comes with a detachable adjustable strap!  this totally helped win me over!!
> 
> here is the traditional handheld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with shoulder strap, this is the second to shortest adjustment (there are 7 holes in the strap total), and i am 5'2" (at the longest adjustment i can wear it crossbody):




You look stunning carlinha!! Both Delvaux bag looks good n elegant on you. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Miskin

Ok, everybody! Here are some scans from the book "Delvaux - 180 years of belgian luxury" =)))


----------



## doves75

Miskin said:


> Ok, everybody! Here are some scans from the book "Delvaux - 180 years of belgian luxury" =)))




Thanks for posting the pics. I love the limited edition bag. Wish they have the pics of the limited edition bags up close. &#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks for the great pics, *Miskin*!


----------



## carlinha

elisian said:


> what beautiful bags, oh my goodness!



thank you *elisian*, they really are!!  i am head over heels in love with them 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> babe, love your MM Brillant bags and thanks for telling us about the shoulder strap. Your MM's look stunning with your outfits and they really are perfection. Can't wait to look at them at Barney's in late December!



thank you so much *vigee*!  i can't wait for you to play with them in person and let me know what you think!!  do you think you will go for the Brillant MM or GM?



doves75 said:


> You look stunning carlinha!! Both Delvaux bag looks good n elegant on you. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;



thank you so much *doves*! 



Miskin said:


> Ok, everybody! Here are some scans from the book "Delvaux - 180 years of belgian luxury" =)))



thank you for sharing *miskin*!


----------



## carlinha

*Delvaux Mini Bag charm in Lagon on Hermes Soufre B30 
*


----------



## Mariapia

carlinha said:


> *Delvaux Mini Bag charm in Lagon on Hermes Soufre B30
> *




Gorgeous !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> *Delvaux Mini Bag charm in Lagon on Hermes Soufre B30
> *



*carlinha*, first of all, LOVE your CO kitty slippers ~ I am an avid collector of her shoes and have an astrology pair to match every B that I own. Obsessed!!! 

Also, your Delvaux Mini Bag charm is adorable on your soufre B30. 

Not sure if I will go for a Delvaux MM or a GM, I really need to see them IRL. Interested in the proportions and the weight of the bags. Plus, might wait until I am in Paris later this year to visit the store there. Anticipation is half of the fun!


----------



## doves75

carlinha said:


> *Delvaux Mini Bag charm in Lagon on Hermes Soufre B30
> *




So adorable &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Some more Lagon eye candy for all you lovely ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Some more Lagon eye candy for all you lovely ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2821909
> View attachment 2821910



Ouch, so beautiful, it's painful, lol!!! LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the eye-candy!


----------



## Rouge H

Such eye candy!!


----------



## rdgldy

That bag charm is the cutest thing ever....



carlinha said:


> *Delvaux Mini Bag charm in Lagon on Hermes Soufre B30
> *


----------



## Lawseenai

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Some more Lagon eye candy for all you lovely ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2821909
> View attachment 2821910




This is beautiful!!! Never heard of this brand before but I love it now! How much does the bag cost? Thx!!


----------



## carlinha

Lawseenai said:


> This is beautiful!!! Never heard of this brand before but I love it now! How much does the bag cost? Thx!!



it is gorgeous and quality is amazing!

it's the oldest fine leather luxury goods company, even older than Hermes!  they have been more exclusive to Belgium and Europe in the past but recently expanding to Asia and USA.
http://www.delvaux.com/en/

right now they are exclusive to Barneys, price range varies depending on leather and size, but here is an approximate idea (of course it will be cheaper to purchase from Europe with the euro to dollar exchange rate currently):

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...prefn1=designer&prefv1=Delvaux#&start=0&sz=48


----------



## Mariapia

carlinha said:


> it is gorgeous and quality is amazing!
> 
> it's the oldest fine leather luxury goods company, even older than Hermes!  they have been more exclusive to Belgium and Europe in the past but recently expanding to Asia and USA.
> http://www.delvaux.com/en/
> 
> right now they are exclusive to Barneys, price range varies depending on leather and size, but here is an approximate idea (of course it will be cheaper to purchase from Europe with the euro to dollar exchange rate currently):
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...prefn1=designer&prefv1=Delvaux#&start=0&sz=48




The Givry Shoulder bag is gorgeous!
Thanks for the link, Carlinha!


----------



## eiiv

I had already determined my HG bag was gonna be from Moynat, then I found this thread. 

The lagon Brillant bag is doing a fairly good job of shaking up my preferences! 

I've  looked at Barney's page and I'm quite partial to the Madame bag style  myself. Thought it would suit my style more than Brillant (but Brillant  is Brilliant as well!)

Congrats to the ladies who got their Delvaux bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Loving the Givry Besace!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Introducing my beautiful Ivory Tempete with black hardware...


----------



## Rouge H

Oh sooooo very lovely, Congrats


----------



## Binkysmom

stunning!


----------



## Pimpernel

Anyone has Delvaux SLGs and can say something about their quality, durability, and user-friendliness? (I´m contemplating a key holder and a coin pouch, if they have one, when I´m back in Brussels in February.) Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## papertiger

Handbag Goddess said:


> Introducing my beautiful Ivory Tempete with black hardware...



Very chic!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Thank you all


----------



## maxxout

I got this Delvaux "Madame" about two years ago from Barneys (BH). It holds quite a bit considering that this is small. 
(although my images aren't )

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2838370&stc=1&d=1419115085

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2838370&stc=1&d=1419115085

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2838380&stc=1&d=1419115459


The strap is adjustable for shoulder or cross body.


----------



## papertiger

maxxout said:


> I got this Delvaux "Madame" about two years ago from Barneys (BH). It holds quite a bit considering that this is small.
> (although my images aren't )
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...8948-2014-resolution-shopping-from-my-own-bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...8948-2014-resolution-shopping-from-my-own-bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...9051-2014-resolution-shopping-from-my-own-bag
> 
> 
> The strap is adjustable for shoulder or cross body.



Beautiful little bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

maxxout said:


> I got this Delvaux "Madame" about two years ago from Barneys (BH). It holds quite a bit considering that this is small.
> (although my images aren't )
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...8948-2014-resolution-shopping-from-my-own-bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...8948-2014-resolution-shopping-from-my-own-bag
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...9051-2014-resolution-shopping-from-my-own-bag
> 
> 
> The strap is adjustable for shoulder or cross body.



Looks like a great bag, *maxxout*. How has it held up over the past two years?


----------



## maxxout

papertiger said:


> Beautiful little bag!



Thank you papertiger!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like a great bag, *maxxout*. How has it held up over the past two years?



Yes, Vigee....it has functioned beautifully and held up very well. It looks like it has never been carried. The leather is durable so it could stand rain and so far it hasn't been scratched. It seems really sturdy. I don't baby it. I don't use it that much, however, as it is formal (in my world) . 
If the metal squares were a satin finish instead of the high polish, I would probably carry it more as my wardrobe is more casual. But when I have a function to go to , it is fantastic.  I like it better than a clutch as it is hands free. I am small and this is the perfect size. I believe they have 2 sizes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

maxxout said:


> Thank you papertiger!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Vigee....it has functioned beautifully and held up very well. It looks like it has never been carried. The leather is durable so it could stand rain and so far it hasn't been scratched. It seems really sturdy. I don't baby it. I don't use it that much, however, as it is formal (in my world) .
> If the metal squares were a satin finish instead of the high polish, I would probably carry it more as my wardrobe is more casual. But when I have a function to go to , it is fantastic.  I like it better than a clutch as it is hands free. I am small and this is the perfect size. I believe they have 2 sizes.



Thanks for the information about your Madame bag, *maxxout*. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## booboo90

hi guys, i recently bought this delvaux bag from labellov.com - http://www.labellov.com/delvaux-le-madame-polo-patte-autruche.html

however when i received the physical bag, some details didnt look right.. could somebody help me authenticate the bag please? appreciate it!


----------



## antwerp

Labellov is a Belgian website which is known for authentic products. The card looks right as well. I must admit that I have never seen this combination in real life and I walk by the delvaux store about once a month.


----------



## maxxout

booboo90 said:


> hi guys, i recently bought this delvaux bag from labellov.com - http://www.labellov.com/delvaux-le-madame-polo-patte-autruche.html
> 
> however when i received the physical bag, some details didnt look right.. could somebody help me authenticate the bag please? appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 2840625
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840626
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840627
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840628
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840629
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840630
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840631
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840632
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840633
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840634




I can't authenticate but I can post shots of details to compare.

Here is the mirror.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2840783&stc=1&d=1419373705


----------



## maxxout

On the interior of the bag is this signage.


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2840792&stc=1&d=1419374801


----------



## booboo90

Hi thanks for the pics.. For the internal mirror, the print of the font is different from that of my pink one which I bought from the flagship itself.. It is even off centre! Anyone has pics of the interior lining? The cloth part? Thx


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I'll add a link to the Delvaux authentication thread if you want to post there too: Authenticate This Delvaux


----------



## booboo90

Thank you!


----------



## booboo90

Hi, do you mind posting a pic of the cloth lining inside the zipped part of the bag? This bag's cloth lining has no diamond shaped line stitching unlike my other delvaux bag.. And the print of the font on the internal mirror is also different and even off centre


----------



## Icyss

Hello lovely Delvaux owners, I would like to buy my first Delvaux bag and I'm eyeing one of these two bags. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I would like to know where I can purchase this bag and how much are they? Any input will be appreciated. Thank you so much&#128144;


----------



## carlinha

Icyss said:


> Hello lovely Delvaux owners, I would like to buy my first Delvaux bag and I'm eyeing one of these two bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844167
> View attachment 2844168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know where I can purchase this bag and how much are they? Any input will be appreciated. Thank you so much&#55357;&#56464;



hi there,

the style in the top pictures is called the Tempete and comes in 3 sizes, Mini, MM and GM

the style in the bottom picture (by the way, the one in the picture is a FAKE) is called the Brillant and also comes in 3 sizes

if you are in the USA, the only official supplier here is Barneys... if you live close to one you can check them out in person, or purchase online:

prices will vary depending on leather and size

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?cgid=BARNEYS&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Delvaux


----------



## carlinha

booboo90 said:


> hi guys, i recently bought this delvaux bag from labellov.com - http://www.labellov.com/delvaux-le-madame-polo-patte-autruche.html
> 
> however when i received the physical bag, some details didnt look right.. could somebody help me authenticate the bag please? appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 2840625
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840626
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840627
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840628
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840629
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840630
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840631
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840632
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840633
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840634



hi *boo*, i am just a beginner delvaux lover so i can't speak for authenticity of items, but it seems fishy that the delvaux stamp on the mirror is off-centered   i definitely noticed that too... are you able to return it?


----------



## carlinha

Handbag Goddess said:


> Introducing my beautiful Ivory Tempete with black hardware...



gorgeous!!  congrats on your beautiful bag!!


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Some more Lagon eye candy for all you lovely ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2821909
> View attachment 2821910



so pretty twinsy


----------



## carlinha

wanted to share some fun twin pics with a girlfriend, with our *Ivory Box Brillant MM *

needless to say i love this bag so much and i am so glad i took the plunge and purchased it


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> wanted to share some fun twin pics with a girlfriend, with our *Ivory Box Brillant MM *
> 
> needless to say i love this bag so much and i am so glad i took the plunge and purchased it


cutest picture!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> wanted to share some fun twin pics with a girlfriend, with our *Ivory Box Brillant MM *
> 
> needless to say i love this bag so much and i am so glad i took the plunge and purchased it




Love babe!


----------



## Icyss

carlinha said:


> hi there,
> 
> the style in the top pictures is called the Tempete and comes in 3 sizes, Mini, MM and GM
> 
> the style in the bottom picture (by the way, the one in the picture is a FAKE) is called the Brillant and also comes in 3 sizes
> 
> if you are in the USA, the only official supplier here is Barneys... if you live close to one you can check them out in person, or purchase online:
> 
> prices will vary depending on leather and size
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...w?cgid=BARNEYS&prefn1=designer&prefv1=Delvaux




Hi Carlinha, Thank you so much. I've checked Barneys online, sad to say they don't have the bag that I'm looking for. Is there any way I can order the bags that I like other than Barneys? Do you know the prices for the mini tempete & the brillant mini? I truly appreciate your help. Have a great night.&#128144;


----------



## carlinha

rdgldy said:


> cutest picture!!!



thank you L! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love babe!



thanks A!  our planning worked well 



Icyss said:


> Hi Carlinha, Thank you so much. I've checked Barneys online, sad to say they don't have the bag that I'm looking for. Is there any way I can order the bags that I like other than Barneys? Do you know the prices for the mini tempete & the brillant mini? I truly appreciate your help. Have a great night.&#55357;&#56464;



no i'm sorry i have not purchased the tempete or brillant in mini size... 

why don't you email the delvaux company via their website contact information and see if they can locate the bags you are looking for.  good luck!

http://www.delvaux.com/en/contact#find-a-product


----------



## Icyss

carlinha said:


> thank you L!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks A!  our planning worked well
> 
> 
> 
> no i'm sorry i have not purchased the tempete or brillant in mini size...
> 
> why don't you email the delvaux company via their website contact information and see if they can locate the bags you are looking for.  good luck!
> 
> http://www.delvaux.com/en/contact#find-a-product




Thank you Carlinha! Have a great day!&#128144;


----------



## Miskin

carlinha said:


> wanted to share some fun twin pics with a girlfriend, with our *Ivory Box Brillant MM *
> 
> needless to say i love this bag so much and i am so glad i took the plunge and purchased it




That's soooooo cute! ))


----------



## armcandy66

Oh my goodness....so cute but classy at the same time. Love love love Delvaux&#128525;


----------



## citrus

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Some more Lagon eye candy for all you lovely ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2821909
> View attachment 2821910



Oh this is a STUNNING look, love it with the casual ripped jeans a H cashmere.


----------



## papertiger

NEWSFLASH!

Good news for UK/London peeps and visitors. Delvaux has their very own store in Bond Street now 

Well, I'm pleased


----------



## shy-da

Hi....is it possible to get a Brillant Humour bag in stores now?
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Be my twin!!!
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Delvaux+tempeTe&fromInstantSearch=false

(Ivory Tempête GM with gunmetal hardware)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Handbag Goddess said:


> Be my twin!!!
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...how?q=Delvaux+tempeTe&fromInstantSearch=false
> 
> (Ivory Tempête GM with gunmetal hardware)



Congrats and your Tempête GM is BEAUTIFUL, *Handbag Goddess*!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## carlinha

shy-da said:


> Hi....is it possible to get a Brillant Humour bag in stores now?
> Thanks in advance.....



i think it may be sold out but it cannot hurt to ask!  email customer service via the Delvaux website


----------



## Jadpe

shy-da said:


> Hi....is it possible to get a Brillant Humour bag in stores now?
> Thanks in advance.....


 I saw a few recently when I visited Paris and Brussels.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Did anyone see their new spring/summer collection? http://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/lookbooks/ss15-women


----------



## doves75

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Did anyone see their new spring/summer collection? http://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/lookbooks/ss15-women




What a beautiful collections!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love the new collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Did anyone see their new spring/summer collection? http://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/lookbooks/ss15-women



Gorgeous new collection ~ well done, Delvaux!


----------



## Mariapia

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Did anyone see their new spring/summer collection? http://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/lookbooks/ss15-women




Thanks for sharing, kellybuzzbuzz!
I love them all!&#128525;


----------



## goyardlove

Anyone own a tempete? I'm interested to see how it compares with the Hermes Kelly in terms of quality and weight.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

goyardlove said:


> Anyone own a tempete? I'm interested to see how it compares with the Hermes Kelly in terms of quality and weight.


I have seen the Tempete GM (large) in person and held it.  I thought it had a fine weight but I've never been able to hold a Kelly.  I think the sizing of the large is similar to a 32 Kelly.  They also just started making a MM (medium) but they were sold out during Christmas.  The leather is soft and I find the clasps very sexy.  I go back and forth between these two bags.  I have a Hermes Appointment and hopefully will get to see a Kelly finally today.  Are you debating about these two bags as well?


----------



## Mariapia

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I have seen the Tempete GM (large) in person and held it.  I thought it had a fine weight but I've never been able to hold a Kelly.  I think the sizing of the large is similar to a 32 Kelly.  They also just started making a MM (medium) but they were sold out during Christmas.  The leather is soft and I find the clasps very sexy.  I go back and forth between these two bags.  I have a Hermes Appointment and hopefully will get to see a Kelly finally today.  Are you debating about these two bags as well?




Both bags are gorgeous, kellybuzzbuzz , but If you don't have a Kelly, buy it first. 
You will be able to find a Tempête in the future...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mariapia said:


> Both bags are gorgeous, kellybuzzbuzz , *but If you don't have a Kelly, buy it first. *
> You will be able to find a Tempête in the future...



+1, Kelly first vote as much as I love Delvaux.


----------



## goyardlove

Mariapia said:


> Both bags are gorgeous, kellybuzzbuzz , but If you don't have a Kelly, buy it first.
> You will be able to find a Tempête in the future...


I know Kellys are impossible to find in store, but the waiting list is so long! I feel like just the time could make me go for a Delvaux instead.


----------



## rdgldy

goyardlove said:


> I know Kellys are impossible to find in store, but the waiting list is so long! I feel like just the time could make me go for a Delvaux instead.



http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505028453642


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

goyardlove said:


> Anyone own a tempete? I'm interested to see how it compares with the Hermes Kelly in terms of quality and weight.







Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I have seen the Tempete GM (large) in person and held it.  I thought it had a fine weight but I've never been able to hold a Kelly.  I think the sizing of the large is similar to a 32 Kelly.  They also just started making a MM (medium) but they were sold out during Christmas.  The leather is soft and I find the clasps very sexy.  I go back and forth between these two bags.  I have a Hermes Appointment and hopefully will get to see a Kelly finally today.  Are you debating about these two bags as well?




Hi ladies, I have a Kelly 35 and I actually had it with me when I went to Barney's last week to try the Tempete GM. The Tempete is slightly smaller than the 35 but bigger than a 32. Quality was great, beautiful bag. I definitely want one in the future. Hope this helps


----------



## goyardlove

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies, I have a Kelly 35 and I actually had it with me when I went to Barney's last week to try the Tempete GM. The Tempete is slightly smaller than the 35 but bigger than a 32. Quality was great, beautiful bag. I definitely want one in the future. Hope this helps


It does! Thank you


----------



## Always New LV

Feb Glamour


----------



## carlinha

Always New LV said:


> Feb Glamour



thank you for this!

here is the full article:

http://www.glamour.com/fashion/2015/01/jane-keltner-de-valle-on-the-it-bag-trend

i do hope this doesn't mean that it is on it's way to becoming an "It" bag


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> thank you for this!
> 
> here is the full article:
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/2015/01/jane-keltner-de-valle-on-the-it-bag-trend
> 
> i do hope this doesn't mean that it is on it's way to becoming an "It" bag




ssshhhhhh...........


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> thank you for this!
> 
> here is the full article:
> 
> http://www.glamour.com/fashion/2015/01/jane-keltner-de-valle-on-the-it-bag-trend
> 
> *i do hope this doesn't mean that it is on it's way to becoming an "It" bag*



+1, totally agree, *carlinha*! Thanks for the full article.


----------



## papertiger

Always New LV said:


> Feb Glamour



Thanks for the article 

but this bit doesn't make sense to me:

"those made of grained leather (often called saffiano or sellier), which is less sensitive to wear and tear than smooth calfskin. (The latter looks beautiful but scratches easily.)"


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


> Thanks for the article
> 
> but this bit doesn't make sense to me:
> 
> "those made of grained leather (often called saffiano or sellier), which is less sensitive to wear and tear than smooth calfskin. (The latter looks beautiful but scratches easily.)"



i think they mean the pebbled/grained leather (ex. Togo/Clemence in H terms) vs smooth (like Box) is more durable, generally speaking?

i don't know what she means by saffianio/sellier though...


----------



## jade

carlinha said:


> i think they mean the pebbled/grained leather (ex. Togo/Clemence in H terms) vs smooth (like Box) is more durable, generally speaking?
> 
> i don't know what she means by saffianio/sellier though...




Saffiano is a stuff scratch/water resistant treatment i believe prada popularized it. I have a saffiano wallet. Just grabbed a wet paper towel to clean up a yogurt spill on my wallet.


----------



## papertiger

Always New LV said:


> Feb Glamour





carlinha said:


> i think they mean the pebbled/grained leather (ex. Togo/Clemence in H terms) vs smooth (like Box) is more durable, generally speaking?
> 
> i don't know what she means by saffianio/sellier though...





jade said:


> Saffiano is a stuff scratch/water resistant treatment i believe prada popularized it. I have a saffiano wallet. Just grabbed a wet paper towel to clean up a yogurt spill on my wallet.



It might be what she meant that's not how it reads.

Why not just write stamped leather (which is what Saffiano is). These leathers have been around forever with different types of stamps and are specifically for durability (and covering possible slight imperfections on the skin).

Sellier mean saddler. Hermes is a Sellier. The Sellier H Kelly shows off the saddler's stitch. As far as I know (and I could be wrong) there is no actual hardy Sellier named leather (although there is saddle leather which is hardly scratch/rain/dirt proof). Hermes make their saddles from various leathers/leather treatment as do most real Selliers.

The article is not as knowledgeable as most of the ladies and gents here everyday on tPF but it is very interesting as case study of how the media try to make out they are at the forefront of things already happening. 

A very nice ode to the Brilliant this article has a very clear subtext born out of  troubling psychological motivation. In so many words she's written she'd bought her Bal before 'you' all did and no one knew (we all know now although we only have her word)  one would think, that if someone would be outraged their bag would become mega popular they would give it so much publicity :sunnies. What she's doing with here with her Brilliant is saying  'remember, dear readers, I bought one before you all did'.

Delveaux have been trying for the last ten years to become part of the fashion force so in that sense it's great for Delveaux. I've had a Delveaux bag (in stamped leather) for about 4 years I find it easy to use and the quality excellent. I do think it makes sense for people who would like a forever bag for everyday to buy Delvaux, but just like others in this thread the mere mention of 'It bag' or even  'it brand' (even when denigrating the 'it bag' ) promotes the phenomenon and links it with the associative image above/below/next to the headline (in this case a Brilliant).


----------



## maxxout

papertiger said:


> The article is not as knowledgeable as most of the ladies and gents here everyday on tPF but it is very interesting as case study of how the *media try to make out they are at the forefront of things already happening. *
> 
> A very nice ode to the Brilliant this article has a very *clear subtext born out of  troubling psychological motivation*. In so many words she's written she'd bought her Bal before 'you' all did and no one knew (we all know now although we only have her word)  one would think, that if someone would be outraged their bag would become mega popular they would give it so much publicity :sunnies. What she's doing with here with her Brilliant is saying  'remember, dear readers, I bought one before you all did'. .



Boy, papertiger....you really nailed this one.


----------



## panthere55

Hi! Does anyone know the dimensions of a mini brilliant? Thanks!


----------



## euromagz

Hello! I wanted the Delvaux brillant bag for some time now but I do not have a chance to see it in person until I order... I had some Questions to the Delvaux Brillant MM owners: 

1) Is the bag easy to open and close when carried?
2) is it light or heavy?
3) can it be carried across body with its long strap? 
3) Does it look ok when carried across body or is it too bulky?

 Thank you in advance!


----------



## poptarts

panthere55 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know the dimensions of a mini brilliant? Thanks!



The bag is no longer available but looks like the product information page is still up and it has the measurements. Hope this helps

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505032871982






euromagz said:


> Hello! I wanted the Delvaux brillant bag for some time now but I do not have a chance to see it in person until I order... I had some Questions to the Delvaux Brillant MM owners:
> 
> 1) Is the bag easy to open and close when carried?
> 2) is it light or heavy?
> 3) can it be carried across body with its long strap?
> 3) Does it look ok when carried across body or is it too bulky?
> 
> Thank you in advance!




1) Speaking for myself, it's not the most convenient bag to get in and out but it's not bad either. I would say about a 6 on a 1-10 scale. The only complaint I have is I'm sort of heavy handed so I feel like I always pull it too hard when I try to open the bag, therefore creasing the leather (I mean it'll happen with wear anyways, but just saying). With that said, I love mine 

2) The bag itself is pretty light

3) Here's a product information page with strap length: http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/delvaux/-le-brilliant-mm-box-calf-satchel/_/OJJ781/product.lc#lc-product-fit-styling


=====

My humble Delvaux family. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## euromagz

poptarts said:


> The bag is no longer available but looks like the product information page is still up and it has the measurements. Hope this helps
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505032871982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Speaking for myself, it's not the most convenient bag to get in and out but it's not bad either. I would say about a 6 on a 1-10 scale. The only complaint I have is I'm sort of heavy handed so I feel like I always pull it too hard when I try to open the bag, therefore creasing the leather (I mean it'll happen with wear anyways, but just saying). With that said, I love mine
> 
> 2) The bag itself is pretty light
> 
> 3) Here's a product information page with strap length: http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/delvaux/-le-brilliant-mm-box-calf-satchel/_/OJJ781/product.lc#lc-product-fit-styling
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> My humble Delvaux family. Thanks for letting me share



Thank you so much for answering my questions and for sharing your beautiful Delvaux family. ;o) The bags are so beautifully structured.

You helped me make my decision. Since I like to have my bags with easy access I think I will try their Tempete MM first. The closure seems to be easier to manage and looks like you can keep it open too when carried...


----------



## poptarts

euromagz said:


> Thank you so much for answering my questions and for sharing your beautiful Delvaux family. ;o) The bags are so beautifully structured.
> 
> You helped me make my decision. Since I like to have my bags with easy access I think I will try their Tempete MM first. The closure seems to be easier to manage and looks like you can keep it open too when carried...




You're welcome! I'm glad I was able to help  Tempete will have better accessibility but I think you would be very happy with either. They're so beautiful and well made! I can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## serenityneow

Hi ladies, would anyone be willing to share an opinion on this Delvaux bag, which is apparently from 1984?  I love the look of it, and could totally see myself carrying it a lot in fall and winter, but don't know much about the brand, then or now (although this thread has helped a lot with the now part).  There are obviously some scratches the listing doesn't mention, but overall, does this seem like a good price?  Does the bag look authentic?  Would it be possible for me to authenticate it, and if so, how?  Given what I've read here, should I worry that the bag might be too heavy?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121564924087?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ExBagHag

I owned a Delvaux bag purchased a couple years ago when Barneys started carrying them.  I forget the name of it but it's a current style: single short handle with round buckle flap closure. 

It was impossible to open with one hand and quickly went up for sale on eBay.  It was a gorgeous bag and it was over $5k. 

I think the bags are in general a bit overpriced.  In my opinion, the bag you're looking at on ebay is also overpriced.  It should be under $1k. 

I'm basing this on nothing but opinion.  Good luck!


----------



## antwerp

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies, would anyone be willing to share an opinion on this Delvaux bag, which is apparently from 1984?  I love the look of it, and could totally see myself carrying it a lot in fall and winter, but don't know much about the brand, then or now (although this thread has helped a lot with the now part).  There are obviously some scratches the listing doesn't mention, but overall, does this seem like a good price?  Does the bag look authentic?  Would it be possible for me to authenticate it, and if so, how?  Given what I've read here, should I worry that the bag might be too heavy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121564924087?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Overpriced! You can almost get a new one for that price.


----------



## morejunkny

serenityneow said:


> Hi ladies, would anyone be willing to share an opinion on this Delvaux bag, which is apparently from 1984?  I love the look of it, and could totally see myself carrying it a lot in fall and winter, but don't know much about the brand, then or now (although this thread has helped a lot with the now part).  There are obviously some scratches the listing doesn't mention, but overall, does this seem like a good price?  Does the bag look authentic?  Would it be possible for me to authenticate it, and if so, how?  Given what I've read here, should I worry that the bag might be too heavy?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121564924087?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I agree with Antwerp. Look at the ones on the Barney's website for comparison. You could always wait for a Barney's sale or call around to their many outlet locations to see if they have any discounted. Good luck!


----------



## serenityneow

Many thanks, all.  I'm definitely going to wait, look at the Barney's website,  and also see if I can check some out in real life.


----------



## euromagz

serenityneow said:


> Many thanks, all.  I'm definitely going to wait, look at the Barney's website,  and also see if I can check some out in real life.



Like others said, it is definitely too much. Just for comparison I purchased an older model small cross body Delvaux bag (maybe 2001-2005) last year on ebay for $200. I hope you find one that you like at a good price!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Maybe it's just my personal preference for national French brands (I think my collection is accidentally all French!), but if I were to go for a top-handle purse with a silver closure, I'd spring for the Moynat Rejane over the Delvaux Brillant.


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know if Delvaux has changed its dust bags over the past number of years (like H has done)?  On ebay, there are bags with two different types of printing on them and I was wondering it one is clearly fake.


----------



## bagconomics

Hi, has there been a price increase for delvaux mini Brillant recently? Anyone knows how much does it cost now? Thanks in advance


----------



## LadyDelvaux

lulilu said:


> Does anyone know if Delvaux has changed its dust bags over the past number of years (like H has done)?  On ebay, there are bags with two different types of printing on them and I was wondering it one is clearly fake.



Indeed, Delvaux has changed their dust bags a while ago. In fact the wole branding changed.  The logo used to be a crown, now it kind of resembles a tree (but you can easily see the former crown in it). The crown was printed, the tree is embroidered...


----------



## LadyDelvaux

bagconomics said:


> Hi, has there been a price increase for delvaux mini Brillant recently? Anyone knows how much does it cost now? Thanks in advance



Unfortunately Delvaux also increases their prices every season. I don't know the exact price of the brillant mini.. But the price of the Brillant GM here in Belgium just went up from 4350 to 4650...


----------



## bagconomics

LadyDelvaux said:


> Unfortunately Delvaux also increases their prices every season. I don't know the exact price of the brillant mini.. But the price of the Brillant GM here in Belgium just went up from 4350 to 4650...



Thanks LadyDelvaux.


----------



## Sunset Blvd

LadyDelvaux said:


> Unfortunately Delvaux also increases their prices every season. I don't know the exact price of the brillant mini.. But the price of the Brillant GM here in Belgium just went up from 4350 to 4650...




Do you happen to know the euro price for Tempete MM and GM, and Madame PM?

TIA


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sunset Blvd said:


> Do you happen to know the euro price for Tempete MM and GM, and Madame PM?
> 
> TIA




Tempete GM is 4200 euros


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Sunset Blvd said:


> Do you happen to know the euro price for Tempete MM and GM, and Madame PM?
> 
> TIA



I just called one of the belgian boutiques:

Tempete MM:  3550
Tempete GM :  4200 indeed 
Madame MM:  2350
Madame Mini:  1790

Apparently there's no Madame PM, so I don't know which one you meant...

You can have a look on their site, all sizes are mentioned on it.
Good luck!


----------



## Sunset Blvd

LadyDelvaux said:


> I just called one of the belgian boutiques:
> 
> 
> 
> Tempete MM:  3550
> 
> Tempete GM :  4200 indeed
> 
> Madame MM:  2350
> 
> Madame Mini:  1790
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently there's no Madame PM, so I don't know which one you meant...
> 
> 
> 
> You can have a look on their site, all sizes are mentioned on it.
> 
> Good luck!




Thank you!! You are super sweet. 

I saw the Madame "PM" on the Barneys website. That's probably MM - I will double check the size on Delvaux website.

I went to Barneys yesterday and the SA told me no one really knows about the brand but lately a lot of pple ask for it and certain color has a waitlist and sold out before it hits the shelves.

I def want a few of these and buy it in Europe.


----------



## Sunset Blvd

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Tempete GM is 4200 euros




Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sunset Blvd said:


> Thank you!




You're so welcome! The euro price is so much less I don't think I'll ever want to buy from Barney's!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I'd love to see someone model the MM if they have it


----------



## MYH

This is my first time here on this thread. I have become interested in Delvaux recently.  I have a Hermes kelly that I love to bits but the price tag...ouch! And the "stars have to align" to buy one game from H so I decided to check out a tempete because D has a similar size to my 32cm kelly and the shape is similar.  So I took my hiny down to Barneys and played with the tempete on the shelf.  Unfortunately, I am going to have to say "nay" to it at the moment.  The thing that bothered me most was the difficulty in closing the clasp.  Yes, the Kelly did take some getting used to at first but at least the kelly has a hole on the clasp plate and if you are using the shoulder strap, you can see what you are aiming for with putting the loop through the plate.  With the tempete, you are kind of flying blind because all the hardware on the flap is under the flap where you cannot see it.  So as I'm looking down at the bag, I don't know where to "aim" to close the flap. It's so hard to explain but it just didn't work for me.  Also, the bag is really rigid and I don't think it will get much softer with use making it look a bit too formal for me and my lifestyle.  *Sigh* I so wanted to love it.


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> This is my first time here on this thread. I have become interested in Delvaux recently.  I have a Hermes kelly that I love to bits but the price tag...ouch! And the "stars have to align" to buy one game from H so I decided to check out a tempete because D has a similar size to my 32cm kelly and the shape is similar.  So I took my hiny down to Barneys and played with the tempete on the shelf.  Unfortunately, I am going to have to say "nay" to it at the moment.  The thing that bothered me most was the difficulty in closing the clasp.  Yes, the Kelly did take some getting used to at first but at least the kelly has a hole on the clasp plate and if you are using the shoulder strap, you can see what you are aiming for with putting the loop through the plate.  With the tempete, you are kind of flying blind because all the hardware on the flap is under the flap where you cannot see it.  So as I'm looking down at the bag, I don't know where to "aim" to close the flap. It's so hard to explain but it just didn't work for me.  Also, the bag is really rigid and I don't think it will get much softer with use making it look a bit too formal for me and my lifestyle.  *Sigh* I so wanted to love it.




I totally get what you're saying!  Funny because a friend of mine who has lots of Delvaux has told me the same thing about the Tempete when I mentioned to her that it must be easier than the Brillant to open and close, and she said in a way it's even harder than the Brillant because you're aiming blindly.

What leather was the Tempete you tried on?  There's the box leather which is rigid and structured but the calf souple grained leather should be soft and pliable, like togo and Clemence Hermes leather.

Also I have seen the Tempete carried with the flap tucked in like the Kelly... Olivia Palermo carried her purple one like this:


----------



## MYH

carlinha said:


> I totally get what you're saying!  Funny because a friend of mine who has lots of Delvaux has told me the same thing about the Tempete when I mentioned to her that it must be easier than the Brillant to open and close, and she said in a way it's even harder than the Brillant because you're aiming blindly.
> 
> What leather was the Tempete you tried on?  There's the box leather which is rigid and structured but the calf souple grained leather should be soft and pliable, like togo and Clemence Hermes leather.
> 
> Also I have seen the Tempete carried with the flap tucked in like the Kelly... Olivia Palermo carried her purple one like this:
> View attachment 2910946


Carlinha- I'm so glad to hear im not the only one with the clasp problem.  I was worried I was a clumsy gal.

Ah! I must have tried a box one.  I did not see a calf leather one and the SA didn't even mention it so I thought it was the only leather type that was available.  The one Olivia is carrying is indeed swoon worthy but I don't think I can carry my bags with the flap tucked in. I put way too much stuff in my bags! I think I will need to explore the Brilliant next.


----------



## euromagz

I purchased the Madame PM in Belgium in 2013 and it was 2250 euros with VAT. Not sure how much they are now..


----------



## euromagz

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I'd love to see someone model the MM if they have it


Here is a picture of the Tempete MM..


----------



## carlinha

Aaaand my Delvaux obsession continues... I would have to say that along with my Hermes Bs and K, these are my favorite bags!!

*My little Delvaux family:
*
Ivory Box Brillant MM
Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
Red calf souple Brillant Mini




Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM




Lagon calf souple Brillant MM




Modeling pic of Mini which is so cute cross body!


----------



## livethelake

carlinha said:


> Aaaand my Delvaux obsession continues... I would have to say that along with my Hermes Bs and K, these are my favorite bags!!
> 
> *My little Delvaux family:
> *Ivory Box Brillant MM
> Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
> Red calf souple Brillant Mini
> 
> Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> Lagon calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> Modeling pic of Mini which is so cute cross body!



carlinha - I just love each and every one of these bags (and I agree, the mini is so damn cute, looks perfect on you   )

question - does it get easier to use the clasp with use?  Mine is almost impossible to open and close, I feel like I'm going to damage something (the bag or my fingers) trying to open or close it.


----------



## carlinha

livethelake said:


> carlinha - I just love each and every one of these bags (and I agree, the mini is so damn cute, looks perfect on you   )
> 
> question - does it get easier to use the clasp with use?  Mine is almost impossible to open and close, I feel like I'm going to damage something (the bag or my fingers) trying to open or close it.



thank you *livethelake*!!  may i ask what type of leather yours is?  i find the box leather harder to open/close but the little trick is you push down on the top of the bag to loosen the buckle and then it opens much easier.  i think the more you practice opening and closing it, it does get easier, but i am not sure if it's because the leather gets softer or you become more adept.  i do not have much difficulty with any of mine.  it is about as annoying as the extra step of the Kelly turnlock for me, less convenient than a Birkin but not impossibly so.


----------



## livethelake

carlinha said:


> thank you *livethelake*!!  may i ask what type of leather yours is?  i find the box leather harder to open/close but the little trick is you push down on the top of the bag to loosen the buckle and then it opens much easier.  i think the more you practice opening and closing it, it does get easier, but i am not sure if it's because the leather gets softer or you become more adept.  i do not have much difficulty with any of mine.  it is about as annoying as the extra step of the Kelly turnlock for me, less convenient than a Birkin but not impossibly so.



It's box.  Truth be told, I had to call Barney's to ask the SA how to unclasp it.  She told me to push down on the top of the handle and then pull the tab off the tongue .  But that works.  My bag is still new, hasn't gone out of the house yet as the weather has been horrific.  I guess I should practice in the interim so when I have to open and close it in public I don't embarrass myself!

I adore this bag


----------



## carlinha

livethelake said:


> It's box.  Truth be told, I had to call Barney's to ask the SA how to unclasp it.  She told me to push down on the top of the handle and then pull the tab off the tongue .  But that works.  My bag is still new, hasn't gone out of the house yet as the weather has been horrific.  I guess I should practice in the interim so when I have to open and close it in public I don't embarrass myself!
> 
> I adore this bag



yes i love your bag!!  so special!  exactly that is how they taught me to open/close it also, but push not on the top handle so as not to deform it, but the top of the bag underneath the handle, and it loosens the tab, and you can just flick it open.  practice definitely makes it easier and you will get the hang of it.  i love the box leather....


----------



## livethelake

Ahhh.  Ok, that makes more sense.   I love black box too.  I have a black box H Constance and the leather is very similar.  I can't wait to carry the bag, it's like art to me.  A very cool bag that I can see myself carrying when I'm 85 and in my rocking chair


----------



## carlinha

livethelake said:


> Ahhh.  Ok, that makes more sense.   I love black box too.  I have a black box H Constance and the leather is very similar.  I can't wait to carry the bag, it's like art to me.  A very cool bag that I can see myself carrying when I'm 85 and in my rocking chair



you will be the coolest 85 year old!  

definitely is a work of art!  if i recall correctly, you do love art don't you?


----------



## livethelake

carlinha said:


> you will be the coolest 85 year old!
> 
> definitely is a work of art!  if i recall correctly, you do love art don't you?



LOL.  You have a great memory..........I am an art lover.  The piece in back of the delvaux is by Tom Everhart.   It is 29 images of Snoopy.  (he has a pretty amazing story, you can find lots of info on him if you google Tom Everhart).


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> Aaaand my Delvaux obsession continues... I would have to say that along with my Hermes Bs and K, these are my favorite bags!!
> 
> *My little Delvaux family:
> *
> Ivory Box Brillant MM
> Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
> Red calf souple Brillant Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagon calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pic of Mini which is so cute cross body!


What a stunning collection!!!


----------



## Keekeee

carlinha said:


> Aaaand my Delvaux obsession continues... I would have to say that along with my Hermes Bs and K, these are my favorite bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> *My little Delvaux family:
> 
> *
> 
> Ivory Box Brillant MM
> 
> Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> Red calf souple Brillant Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flamingo Pink calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/c...3-4d2d-adcc-2962334d5c84_zpsbgff3btk.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Lagon calf souple Brillant MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modeling pic of Mini which is so cute cross body!



Carlinha.. You're newest additions is absolutely gorgeous gorgeous!!
You opened my eyes to the brillant mini now. It looks so darn cute cross body! It doesnt look too small either. Just perfect. 
Would you mind telling me if a Bearn Wallet could fit inside the mini?

Last but not least, your pink flamingo brillant! I love love looove it!
Almost bought one myself but had to restrain myself since i already ordered a flamingo color in a different style.
Im waiting anxiously for the news that the bag is ready for purchase as its still not out yet.
I think you can guess which bag i ordered 

I just love their customer service, always replying my email graciously and answered all of my questions. Even helping me out on getting their product since there's no Delvaux boutique where i live. Wish i could say the same about Hermes Lol!

Again. Congrats on your beauties carlinha dear!!!

I hope i can do a reveal soon. The wait is killing me..


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

euromagz said:


> Here is a picture of the Tempete MM..


Yeah this is the only one I can find online. It would be nice to see a different photo.


----------



## carlinha

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Yeah this is the only one I can find online. It would be nice to see a different photo.




My friend with her flamingo pink Tempete MM


----------



## carlinha

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Yeah this is the only one I can find online. It would be nice to see a different photo.



my friend with her Flamingo Pink Tempete MM


----------



## carlinha

livethelake said:


> LOL.  You have a great memory..........I am an art lover.  The piece in back of the delvaux is by Tom Everhart.   It is 29 images of Snoopy.  (he has a pretty amazing story, you can find lots of info on him if you google Tom Everhart).



yes i remember that piece, so amazing!!!  congrats!



rdgldy said:


> What a stunning collection!!!



thank you *L* 



Keekeee said:


> Carlinha.. You're newest additions is absolutely gorgeous gorgeous!!
> You opened my eyes to the brillant mini now. It looks so darn cute cross body! It doesnt look too small either. Just perfect.
> Would you mind telling me if a Bearn Wallet could fit inside the mini?
> 
> Last but not least, your pink flamingo brillant! I love love looove it!
> Almost bought one myself but had to restrain myself since i already ordered a flamingo color in a different style.
> Im waiting anxiously for the news that the bag is ready for purchase as its still not out yet.
> I think you can guess which bag i ordered
> 
> I just love their customer service, always replying my email graciously and answered all of my questions. Even helping me out on getting their product since there's no Delvaux boutique where i live. Wish i could say the same about Hermes Lol!
> 
> Again. Congrats on your beauties carlinha dear!!!
> 
> I hope i can do a reveal soon. The wait is killing me..



thank you *keekee*!!

no the bearn wallet does not fit comfortably in the Brillant Mini, only if you place it in a diagonal, and then it takes up too much space.  so i used my Calvi card case which was perfect.  i had a mini makeup case, sunglasses + case, pack of tissues, keys and cell phone in there also.

i have an idea which flamingo you got, and i can't wait to see it on you either!!!   you will love it, such a gorgeous shade of pink!!  i hope you get it soon!  

and yes their CS is amazing, really loving everything so far!


----------



## Pinayfrench

That pink color is TDF. Will hurry to see it in person when i go back to belgium


----------



## neednewbag

Dear Ladys, what do you think about this tempête? Could anybody tell me if its authentic?
How could I spot a fake?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221693478701


----------



## Elliespurse

neednewbag said:


> Dear Ladys, what do you think about this tempête? Could anybody tell me if its authentic?
> How could I spot a fake?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221693478701



Hi, you could also ask in this thread: Authenticate This Delvaux

Hope you gets some answers.


----------



## neednewbag

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could also ask in this thread: Authenticate This Delvaux
> 
> Hope you gets some answers.



Thank you for your kind answer! &#128522;


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Aelfaerie said:


> Maybe it's just my personal preference for national French brands (I think my collection is accidentally all French!), but if I were to go for a top-handle purse with a silver closure, I'd spring for the Moynat Rejane over the Delvaux Brillant.


I remember looking at Moynat in Paris and thinking they weren't very exceptionally made.  When I saw Delvaux in Brussels and in Paris I always thought the quality was great.  But maybe I'm just partial to the style of Delvaux.


----------



## MYH

Just saw this online at Barneys. Does anybody want it?


----------



## MYH

And although this brilliant is not for sale, look how pretty she is!


----------



## papertiger

MYH said:


> Just saw this online at Barneys. Does anybody want it?
> 
> View attachment 2926887



Not as keen on the E>W



MYH said:


> And although this brilliant is not for sale, look how pretty she is!
> View attachment 2926888



Love the colour of this one!!!


----------



## H2014

The difference with Delvaux bags is that they are made by the oldest luxury leather goods company in the world...I have never seen a Moynat bag IRL, but I do not think that their styles go back as far in history as a Delvaux Brillant (1958!) or Tempete (1967) for example. They are beautifully made and, at least for now, quite understated.


----------



## AugustaBlue

I'm a big fan of Delvaux. The Brilliant is my favorite, though I love the cerceau, too, and am liking the Simplissime lately. Wish they were easier to access in the States (pretty much limited to Barneys, whose recent stock has not been impressing me, trips to Europe, and the occasional pop up online). I'm also not happy that they seem to be following the price hike trend rampant everywhere, though at least they seem to still be maintaining their quality for now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I was in Brüssel last month and I saw a Delvaux shop at a small  and dingy shopping center. I went and looked in at the display window. I was literally panting. Their bags are gorgeous and you can spot the high quality a mile away!


----------



## AugustaBlue

dangerouscurves said:


> I was in Brüssel last month and I saw a Delvaux shop at a small  and dingy shopping center. I went and looked in at the display window. I was literally panting. Their bags are gorgeous and you can spot the high quality a mile away!



They have a shop in Bruges in its city center, and it was there on a trip that I actually first encountered the brand. The bags seemed to glow from the window, lol. My brain went "Unknown prettiness, must see!" 

It was also in Bruges that I learned about Le Tanneur, so it was a very educational trip


----------



## dangerouscurves

AugustaBlue said:


> They have a shop in Bruges in its city center, and it was there on a trip that I actually first encountered the brand. The bags seemed to glow from the window, lol. My brain went "Unknown prettiness, must see!"
> 
> It was also in Bruges that I learned about Le Tanneur, so it was a very educational trip




[emoji4] Brügge is pretty!!!! Don't you just love it when you find amazing bags in your trip?


----------



## cic

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my first post. 

I was just wondering, does anyone know what the price is for a Tempete MM? Preferably in UK pounds. Or even in euros. 

I would really appreciate the help =)


----------



## PBinsider

Be sure to check out the Brand Spotlight today on the PurseBlog!

http://www.purseblog.com/introducing/brand-spotlight-delvaux/


----------



## Aelfaerie

H2014 said:


> The difference with Delvaux bags is that they are made by the oldest luxury leather goods company in the world...I have never seen a Moynat bag IRL, but I do not think that their styles go back as far in history as a Delvaux Brillant (1958!) or Tempete (1967) for example. They are beautifully made and, at least for now, quite understated.



Actually, I think Moynat was founded in 1849, so it's definitely not a new house! For now, I like how understated and relatively "unknown" it is compared to other brands. I think I've even started seeing the Brillant more often these days on the streets here.


----------



## papertiger

cic said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum and this is my first post.
> 
> I was just wondering, does anyone know what the price is for a Tempete MM? Preferably in UK pounds. Or even in euros.
> 
> I would really appreciate the help =)



Hi cic 

Welcome to tPF 

It depends on the size and what leather/skin is used. I was trying to look up one for you on Selfridges but I can't find them, perhaps they no longer stock them now there's a Delvaux in Bond St  

An MM was about £2.8K last time I looked, sorry I can't remember with leather than was


----------



## cic

papertiger said:


> Hi cic
> 
> Welcome to tPF
> 
> It depends on the size and what leather/skin is used. I was trying to look up one for you on Selfridges but I can't find them, perhaps they no longer stock them now there's a Delvaux in Bond St
> 
> An MM was about £2.8K last time I looked, sorry I can't remember with leather than was


Thank you so much, papertiger! I really appreciate that you looked at Selfridges for me.

I will check out the store in bond street next weekend and see what I can find.


----------



## papertiger

cic said:


> Thank you so much, papertiger! I really appreciate that you looked at Selfridges for me.
> 
> *I will check out the store in bond street next weekend and see what I can find.*



Oh, you are going to love it!


----------



## cic

Just wanted to update on my Delvaux bond street store visit. I was able to check it out yesterday.
Beautiful store, and the SAs were really helpful and told me little facts about the brand. Really nice experience.

Unfortunately, they did not have a large selection of Delvaux Tempete in MM size, though they do have of other models. I gave them my details for update. For anyone interested, the price of Tempete MM is around 3200, though the more exotic leathers cost more.

Still searching for my perfect Tempete


----------



## papertiger

cic said:


> Just wanted to update on my Delvaux bond street store visit. I was able to check it out yesterday.
> Beautiful store, and the SAs were really helpful and told me little facts about the brand. Really nice experience.
> 
> Unfortunately, they did not have a large selection of Delvaux Tempete in MM size, though they do have of other models. I gave them my details for update. For anyone interested, the price of Tempete MM is around 3200, though the more exotic leathers cost more.
> 
> Still searching for my perfect Tempete



Oops, gone up since I looked 

Still, an amazing bag, and so glad you had a good experience, that's what I'd hoped to hear


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I just found out that Delvaux will increase their prices by June 1st this year. By how much and which countries are affected, I do not know.


----------



## Millicat

I am a fan of Delvaux, and own a few vintage pieces, you can find them occasionally on Ebay but they're few and far between, I've also seen them on some US vintage/preloved sites.
They are exquisite quality and stand the test of time aswell as other luxury brands.


----------



## 25wishes

Hello!

Does anyone know how much this Delvaux costs (in MM)? And does anyone know if these kind of combination is available all year round? 

I know that for S/S there is a similar combo, but the leather looks like box leather. not the "suede" kind of leather as shown below.

Many thanks.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

The image shown is for the upcoming new season so it shouldn't be out yet.  They didn't have the same bag last season same time around.  This one looks to be croc and suede with gold hardware.  I have no idea on pricing or if it will be available in MM but you could contact the Delvaux store if you're in the UK.  They are usually cheapest in Belgium though.


----------



## Sunset Blvd

For data point, I got this in Paris after June 1st for 2800. 

SA said about 200 price increase.

Madame PM Polo Sunset


----------



## 25wishes

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> The image shown is for the upcoming new season so it shouldn't be out yet.  They didn't have the same bag last season same time around.  This one looks to be croc and suede with gold hardware.  I have no idea on pricing or if it will be available in MM but you could contact the Delvaux store if you're in the UK.  They are usually cheapest in Belgium though.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thanks Kellybuzz! So they make a croc & leather combo for Tempete, but it is different for each season? I saw one with a croc and a smooth veau leather combo in... sable/ light brown color. And it is gorgeous. BTW, do you know of the full croc tempete price?


----------



## 25wishes

Sunset Blvd said:


> For data point, I got this in Paris after June 1st for 2800.
> 
> SA said about 200 price increase.
> 
> Madame PM Polo Sunset
> 
> View attachment 3024438



Beautiful! Do you know of the prices of Tempete pieces?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Just wanted to share with you all my Tempête GM in végétal shipped all the way from the Kingdom of Belgium! I got it pre-price increase.


----------



## gracieee

Hi, does anyone know how much does a Brilliant MM box leather cost in the London store?
Thxxxxxxx


----------



## 25wishes

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my Tempête GM in végétal shipped all the way from the Kingdom of Belgium! I got it pre-price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024519




Beautiful! May I know how much it costs?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

25wishes said:


> Beautiful! May I know how much it costs?



Certainly, the Tempête GM was 5250. Thanks!


----------



## Encore Hermes

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my Tempête GM in végétal shipped all the way from the Kingdom of Belgium! I got it pre-price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024519



Stunning!


----------



## 25wishes

Does anyone know if this is a permanent style? Or it is a seasonal bag? And the price pleasee? 

I've sent an email, and it has been days. I still have got not clue as to the price. 

Thanks


----------



## papertiger

25wishes said:


> View attachment 3026858
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a permanent style? Or it is a seasonal bag? And the price pleasee?
> 
> I've sent an email, and it has been days. I still have got not clue as to the price.
> 
> Thanks



It's called* Tempete* and the price depends on the leather and size. This one looks partly croc so it will be a lot more. The 'normal' leather GM costs around £4K/$7K, the croc will make it more. 

It was originally a 1960s bag but re-launched a few years ago. Some of the colours and variations are seasonal, so yes the one in that colour with the croc may be seasonal,  but the bag seems to come back every season so there's usually something special.  

Just search for other sizes' prices


----------



## papertiger

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Just wanted to share with you all my Tempête GM in végétal shipped all the way from the Kingdom of Belgium! I got it pre-price increase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024519



Amazing! Congratulations


----------



## 25wishes

papertiger said:


> It's called* Tempete* and the price depends on the leather and size. This one looks partly croc so it will be a lot more. The 'normal' leather GM costs around £4K/$7K, the croc will make it more.
> 
> It was originally a 1960s bag but re-launched a few years ago. Some of the colours and variations are seasonal, so yes the one in that colour with the croc may be seasonal,  but the bag seems to come back every season so there's usually something special.
> 
> Just search for other sizes' prices




Helo papertiger,

Believe me. I have. [emoji25] There is no clue as to the specific name or the color of this combination. And no price of the piece that I wanted.


----------



## papertiger

25wishes said:


> Helo papertiger,
> 
> Believe me. I have. [emoji25] There is no clue as to the specific name or the color of this combination. And no price of the piece that I wanted.





Have you tried asking Delvaux directly? 

https://www.delvaux.com/en/contact#find-a-product

You will be surprised how friendly they are (I hope) 

They gave me a lot of help with my Delvaux Hannelore, so I hope it works out for you too


----------



## 25wishes

Hello paper tiger,

Yes I have. But it is taking time. I still havent received any info from them yet. [emoji25]


----------



## euromagz

25wishes said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know how much this Delvaux costs (in MM)? And does anyone know if these kind of combination is available all year round?
> 
> I know that for S/S there is a similar combo, but the leather looks like box leather. not the "suede" kind of leather as shown below.
> 
> Many thanks.



I asked my Delvaux SA in Belgium back in February about the price for the Tempete MM with Alligator flap and leather and he said it was 12.500 Euros. He told me they were out of stock at that moment so they probably don't make too many of them. I got mine in all black and I love it! I already have gotten so many compliments on my bag. Even from friends that don't pay attention to fashion.


----------



## 25wishes

Oh! Thank you. Finally, some idea as to how much it costs. 

The all black Tempete in box leather? Ohh. Sounds lovely! 

Thank you very much for the infoo.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Delvaux just updated their website for Fall Winter 2015 2016!  The eye candy is gorgeous!

https://www.delvaux.com/en/


----------



## 25wishes

Just saw the website. THE ALLIGATOR & CALF VELOURS is to die for!! [emoji38] 

Hope this doesnt sound like a silly question, but when does the AW 15/16 collection start to sell and finish?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

25wishes said:


> Just saw the website. THE ALLIGATOR & CALF VELOURS is to die for!! [emoji38]
> 
> Hope this doesnt sound like a silly question, but when does the AW 15/16 collection start to sell and finish?



There is no such thing as a silly question. In my experience for other brands, they start selling around this time or in July and may finish before the Holidays. I know my Tempete is from SS2015 so maybe until the stocks run out. But then again Vegetal seems to be a staple of the house.  I don't really know how Delvaux rotates their collection.


----------



## 25wishes

I just called the store. Waiting for their email replies is like... too long.

Okay, so the AW 15/16 starts July onwards. 

Price information POV:

Tempte MM Calf Souple & Hairy Calf MM (Kaki): 4460 Euro

Tempte MM Calf Velours & Alligator MM (Kaki): 20,000 Euros ??? Is this even right? (Correct me if I am wrong, I asked the SA, but I had a really hard time understanding what she said 

P.s. What is Tempete Sangle? Does it refer to the Tempete with the thick strap instead of the thin ones?
...

LvLurvr, what's your Tempete?


----------



## 25wishes

delvaux.com/en/collections/lookbooks/aw15-women/?id=20


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

25wishes said:


> I just called the store. Waiting for their email replies is like... too long.
> 
> Okay, so the AW 15/16 starts July onwards.
> 
> Price information POV:
> 
> Tempte MM Calf Souple & Hairy Calf MM (Kaki): 4460 Euro
> 
> Tempte MM Calf Velours & Alligator MM (Kaki): 20,000 Euros ??? Is this even right? (Correct me if I am wrong, I asked the SA, but I had a really hard time understanding what she said
> 
> P.s. What is Tempete Sangle? Does it refer to the Tempete with the thick strap instead of the thin ones?
> ...
> 
> LvLurvr, what's your Tempete?



Hmmm...from those prices it seems like the price increase was not as drastic as I was lead to believe. When I was inquiring end of May 2015, the price for the MM was 4200 euro for the all leather. Since Leather and Hair Calf is 4460, naturally that would be more expensive because of the different skins, then I guess the all leather is still 4200 euro.  My Tempete is GM in Vegetal, price at that time was 5250 euros. Interestingly enough, I thought that the price hike would be a lot because the old price at Barneys for a Tempete GM was $5635 in November 2014 and currently at $7100. 

Tempete Sangle is indeed just the Tempete with the canvas strap. That strap is sold separately so you can buy a Black with Black Hardware to match the strap. They told me that it wasn't a different bag altogether. 

Hope this helps and thanks for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## euromagz

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Hmmm...from those prices it seems like the price increase was not as drastic as I was lead to believe. When I was inquiring end of May 2015, the price for the MM was 4200 euro for the all leather. Since Leather and Hair Calf is 4460, naturally that would be more expensive because of the different skins, then I guess the all leather is still 4200 euro.  My Tempete is GM in Vegetal, price at that time was 5250 euros. Interestingly enough, I thought that the price hike would be a lot because the old price at Barneys for a Tempete GM was $5635 in November 2014 and currently at $7100.
> 
> Tempete Sangle is indeed just the Tempete with the canvas strap. That strap is sold separately so you can buy a Black with Black Hardware to match the strap. They told me that it wasn't a different bag altogether.
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for keeping this thread alive.





Great info. Thank you! I wanted to also mention that Delvaux is also willing to make additional shoulder straps at different lengths for additional charge if requested. I usually like to carry my bags across body but the strap that came with the Tempete MM was just enough for me. It is an option though.


----------



## doves75

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Delvaux just updated their website for Fall Winter 2015 2016!  The eye candy is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/




What a gorgeous collection!! I love the BdP bag that you post and the Astrakan  bag. Thanks for sharing )


----------



## euromagz

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Hmmm...from those prices it seems like the price increase was not as drastic as I was lead to believe. When I was inquiring end of May 2015, the price for the MM was 4200 euro for the all leather. Since Leather and Hair Calf is 4460, naturally that would be more expensive because of the different skins, then I guess the all leather is still 4200 euro.  My Tempete is GM in Vegetal, price at that time was 5250 euros. Interestingly enough, I thought that the price hike would be a lot because the old price at Barneys for a Tempete GM was $5635 in November 2014 and currently at $7100.
> 
> Tempete Sangle is indeed just the Tempete with the canvas strap. That strap is sold separately so you can buy a Black with Black Hardware to match the strap. They told me that it wasn't a different bag altogether.
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for keeping this thread alive.





25wishes said:


> Oh! Thank you. Finally, some idea as to how much it costs.
> 
> The all black Tempete in box leather? Ohh. Sounds lovely!
> 
> Thank you very much for the infoo.



Yes. It is a piece of art! The pictures do not do justice for these bags sometimes but here it is. ;o)


----------



## euromagz

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Delvaux just updated their website for Fall Winter 2015 2016!  The eye candy is gorgeous!
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/



Gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

euromagz said:


> Yes. It is a piece of art! The pictures do not do justice for these bags sometimes but here it is. ;o)



So dark and handsome!!!!


----------



## 25wishes

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Hmmm...from those prices it seems like the price increase was not as drastic as I was lead to believe. When I was inquiring end of May 2015, the price for the MM was 4200 euro for the all leather. Since Leather and Hair Calf is 4460, naturally that would be more expensive because of the different skins, then I guess the all leather is still 4200 euro.  My Tempete is GM in Vegetal, price at that time was 5250 euros. Interestingly enough, I thought that the price hike would be a lot because the old price at Barneys for a Tempete GM was $5635 in November 2014 and currently at $7100.
> 
> 
> 
> Tempete Sangle is indeed just the Tempete with the canvas strap. That strap is sold separately so you can buy a Black with Black Hardware to match the strap. They told me that it wasn't a different bag altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and thanks for keeping this thread alive.




Thanks for the info! I am still waiting for a price info email to come thru. Price info for other bag styles.


----------



## 25wishes

euromagz said:


> Yes. It is a piece of art! The pictures do not do justice for these bags sometimes but here it is. ;o)




[emoji33] lovely! I cant wait to have mine.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

I inquired prices for certain pieces from the Fall Winter Collection 2015 2016 and received a response today. Prices are quoted VAT excluded, for shipment to the US. (To add: + shipping fees + US custom fees) 


1. Tempete ivory PV:

MM: 5091
GM: 6364

2. Tempete imprimé carré 

Only GM: 7727

3. Tempete Calf velours alligator brilliant bleu de prusse

MM : 15727
GM : 18455

4.  LHumour :

Black edition : 10136
MM : 7000


----------



## 25wishes

LVuittonLuvr said:


> 3. Tempete Calf velours alligator brilliant bleu de prusse
> 
> 
> 
> MM : 15727




Oh my god?! 15727euros is even WITHOUT TAX???!
It is not even full alligator. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## 25wishes

Btw, which store did you ask? I mean, paris? London?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

25wishes said:


> Btw, which store did you ask? I mean, paris? London?



It's from their Brussels store in Belgium.


----------



## 25wishes

LVuittonLuvr said:


> It's from their Brussels store in Belgium.




Thank you for the info!


----------



## livethelake

Does anyone know of a US based reseller who sells/has experience with  Delvaux? 

thanks!


----------



## Keekeee

carlinha said:


> Keeping this relevant to the Hermes comparison, here is a close-up pic of the leathers - the grain leather of my Delvaux Lagon Brillant right next to a grain leather (i.e. Togo/Clemence) Hermes Petit H bag charm
> 
> you can see the Delvaux is finer than the Hermes leather:




Carlinhaaa...
Its hereee... Finally heree...
Ordered this bag last december... Finally received it this month.. 6 months waiting sheessshh feels almost like Hermes.. [emoji28]
But its soo worth the wait..
Miss Tempete MM Flamingo Ostrich.. Im in looovveee....
This is as close as i can get to the actual color




Its such a happy color.. Dare i say.. The color makes my Fuschia Ostrich B a little bit dull in comparison [emoji28]




Talking about size, Tempete MM is actually a tad smaller than i thought. Compared to my K28 sellier, Tempete MM is teeny bit smaller.. Though it still fits a lot: my Bearn wallet, karo PM make up pouch, my iphone and charger and my keys.

Just want to share my happiness..


PS: My heart and prayers for Kokomo, Carlinha dear.. such a brave boy!!


----------



## 25wishes

Keekeee said:


> Carlinhaaa...
> Its hereee... Finally heree...
> Ordered this bag last december... Finally received it this month.. 6 months waiting sheessshh feels almost like Hermes.. [emoji28]
> But its soo worth the wait..
> Miss Tempete MM Flamingo Ostrich.. Im in looovveee....
> This is as close as i can get to the actual color
> 
> View attachment 3035382
> 
> 
> Its such a happy color.. Dare i say.. The color makes my Fuschia Ostrich B a little bit dull in comparison [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3035390
> 
> 
> Talking about size, Tempete MM is actually a tad smaller than i thought. Compared to my K28 sellier, Tempete MM is teeny bit smaller.. Though it still fits a lot: my Bearn wallet, karo PM make up pouch, my iphone and charger and my keys.
> 
> Just want to share my happiness..
> 
> 
> PS: My heart and prayers for Kokomo, Carlinha dear.. such a brave boy!!




BEAUTIFUL! worth the wait! How does the ostrich compare to the Hermes one?

Is this a custom order?


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Keekeee said:


> Carlinhaaa...
> Its hereee... Finally heree...
> Ordered this bag last december... Finally received it this month.. 6 months waiting sheessshh feels almost like Hermes.. [emoji28]
> But its soo worth the wait..
> Miss Tempete MM Flamingo Ostrich.. Im in looovveee....
> This is as close as i can get to the actual color
> 
> View attachment 3035382
> 
> 
> Its such a happy color.. Dare i say.. The color makes my Fuschia Ostrich B a little bit dull in comparison [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3035390
> 
> 
> Talking about size, Tempete MM is actually a tad smaller than i thought. Compared to my K28 sellier, Tempete MM is teeny bit smaller.. Though it still fits a lot: my Bearn wallet, karo PM make up pouch, my iphone and charger and my keys.
> 
> Just want to share my happiness..
> 
> 
> PS: My heart and prayers for Kokomo, Carlinha dear.. such a brave boy!!




What a special piece! Congratulations!!! Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## papertiger

Keekeee said:


> Carlinhaaa...
> Its hereee... Finally heree...
> Ordered this bag last december... Finally received it this month.. 6 months waiting sheessshh feels almost like Hermes.. [emoji28]
> But its soo worth the wait..
> Miss Tempete MM Flamingo Ostrich.. Im in looovveee....
> This is as close as i can get to the actual color
> 
> View attachment 3035382
> 
> 
> Its such a happy color.. Dare i say.. The color makes my Fuschia Ostrich B a little bit dull in comparison [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3035390
> 
> 
> Talking about size, Tempete MM is actually a tad smaller than i thought. Compared to my K28 sellier, Tempete MM is teeny bit smaller.. Though it still fits a lot: my Bearn wallet, karo PM make up pouch, my iphone and charger and my keys.
> 
> Just want to share my happiness..
> 
> 
> PS: My heart and prayers for Kokomo, Carlinha dear.. such a brave boy!!



Perfection and such an excellent addition to your pretty family


----------



## Keekeee

25wishes said:


> BEAUTIFUL! worth the wait! How does the ostrich compare to the Hermes one?
> 
> Is this a custom order?




Thank you my dear..
No its not custom order. Its SS15 collection. I believe last season delvaux produced Flamingo Tempete in Micro size (ostrich) and Flamingo Tempete MM in calf leather. I've been told that my exact bag (Flamingo Ostrich Tempete MM) will be produced less than 10pcs worlwide. Only 9pcs i think. Mine is the first one they produced.
So its not custom order but its kinda exclusive [emoji16]

Comparing delvaux ostrich to hermes hmmm... I think they're pretty much the same quality.. Only hermes one is more moist if that makes sense..

Will try post close up side by side pic later for you..


----------



## Keekeee

LVuittonLuvr said:


> What a special piece! Congratulations!!! Enjoy her in good health.




Thank you my dear...  Im playing favourite right now. I brought miss flamingo to my local Hermes store the other day and even the SM complimented my bag. I guess its the color.. Its just such a happy color.. Its bright but its not bright neon color IYKWIM..Very similar to Hermes rose lipstick but in ostrich version.



papertiger said:


> Perfection and such an excellent addition to your pretty family




What a sweet words.. Thank you papertiger dear [emoji8]


----------



## carlinha

Keekeee said:


> Carlinhaaa...
> Its hereee... Finally heree...
> Ordered this bag last december... Finally received it this month.. 6 months waiting sheessshh feels almost like Hermes.. [emoji28]
> But its soo worth the wait..
> Miss Tempete MM Flamingo Ostrich.. Im in looovveee....
> This is as close as i can get to the actual color
> 
> View attachment 3035382
> 
> 
> Its such a happy color.. Dare i say.. The color makes my Fuschia Ostrich B a little bit dull in comparison [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3035390
> 
> 
> Talking about size, Tempete MM is actually a tad smaller than i thought. Compared to my K28 sellier, Tempete MM is teeny bit smaller.. Though it still fits a lot: my Bearn wallet, karo PM make up pouch, my iphone and charger and my keys.
> 
> Just want to share my happiness..
> 
> 
> PS: My heart and prayers for Kokomo, Carlinha dear.. such a brave boy!!



oh dear *keekee*, congrats on your STUNNING bag!!!!  i really love the flamingo pink of Delvaux, i know what you mean that it is just a happy color, bright pink but not neon, not too light, not too dark, it is really perfect... and the ostrich is WOW!  you made the right choice selecting it for sure!!

have you seen the Rose Indien color for FW15/16?  What are your thoughts?

also, what do you think of the Tempete style, is the closure OK or more difficult than Brillant?  would love to hear your thoughts!

p.s. thank you for your thoughts and prayers about Kokomo


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Keekeee said:


> Carlinhaaa...
> Its hereee... Finally heree...
> Ordered this bag last december... Finally received it this month.. 6 months waiting sheessshh feels almost like Hermes.. [emoji28]
> But its soo worth the wait..
> Miss Tempete MM Flamingo Ostrich.. Im in looovveee....
> This is as close as i can get to the actual color
> 
> View attachment 3035382
> 
> 
> Its such a happy color.. Dare i say.. The color makes my Fuschia Ostrich B a little bit dull in comparison [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3035390
> 
> 
> Talking about size, Tempete MM is actually a tad smaller than i thought. Compared to my K28 sellier, Tempete MM is teeny bit smaller.. Though it still fits a lot: my Bearn wallet, karo PM make up pouch, my iphone and charger and my keys.
> 
> Just want to share my happiness..
> 
> 
> PS: My heart and prayers for Kokomo, Carlinha dear.. such a brave boy!!


Oh my goodness, what a beautiful bag! It's stunning!


----------



## Keekeee

carlinha said:


> oh dear *keekee*, congrats on your STUNNING bag!!!!  i really love the flamingo pink of Delvaux, i know what you mean that it is just a happy color, bright pink but not neon, not too light, not too dark, it is really perfect... and the ostrich is WOW!  you made the right choice selecting it for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> have you seen the Rose Indien color for FW15/16?  What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> also, what do you think of the Tempete style, is the closure OK or more difficult than Brillant?  would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. thank you for your thoughts and prayers about Kokomo




Thank you thank you my dear, i just knew you would approved 

Yes i think i've seen the Rose Indien FW15/16, its kinda darker shade of pink. I honestly think its a pretty color, but i think it comes in silver toned hardware only right? Not light gold tone like the flamingos. It kinda makes the bag looks hmmm too cold for my taste IYKWIM.. Cant really put my finger on it.. 
But then again, sometimes pics dont do a bag justice.. So i'll reserve my comments until i've seen the bag IRL eventhough unfortunately, is a slim chance, since there's no delvaux boutique in my country [emoji20]

My thoughts about the tempete style is: I LOVE IT. 

Its more "user friendly" than the Brillant style. I find it easier to open and closed. Even easier compared to Kellys. You just need to push the metal lid up and it'll snap open just like that. Closing is also quite simple. Though you need to practice a bit to know exactly where the closures are located, so you know where to press..

FYI Tempete MM is slightly smaller than Brillant MM though. So Brillant MM is roomier.. But i dont carry a lot, so i can easily use my Tempete MM as a day bag: fits Bearn/Dogon wallet, Karo pm (filled to the brim with make ups), my iphone, iphone charger, medium size baby wipes, and a set of keys.

Also i like the placement of the strap on Tempete better. On Brillant, the strap goes undernearth the flap, somehow it makes it kinda awkward for me to use my Brillant with the strap. And doesnt look pretty with the strap on.. It kinda hmmmm looks a bit awkward..
So i very very rarely use the strap on my Brillant..

While on tempete, the straps are attached beside a loop on each sides of the handle (just like kelly). It makes the bag looks more appealing too in my opinion.. (Compared to Brillant with the straps attached).
The strap on tempete is not adjustable like the strap on Brillant though. So you can not adjust the length. But im pleasantly surprised that the length is just the perfect length for me. So it worked for me but may not work for everyone. Depends on your height i guess.. Im 155cm btw..
Also because tempete MM is smaller and thinner than Brillant MM, it is more comfortable to wear cross body.


I hope that answers your questions dear.. 
Let me know if you have more to ask [emoji6]

P.S: Im super glad to know that Kokomo is recovering well.. 
Well done Kokomo!!!


----------



## Keekeee

Designerhbgirl said:


> Oh my goodness, what a beautiful bag! It's stunning!




Thank you Designerhbgirl


----------



## Sandywongwwt

Hi Delvaux Lovers,
I will be visiting Brussels soon, I wonder if the price of Delvaux Brillant MM will be lower in Brussels. Any one know how much Brillant MM is in Brussels? How many % of tax can be refunded?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Sandywongwwt said:


> Hi Delvaux Lovers,
> I will be visiting Brussels soon, I wonder if the price of Delvaux Brillant MM will be lower in Brussels. Any one know how much Brillant MM is in Brussels? How many % of tax can be refunded?
> Thanks a lot!


I went to Brussels at Christmas time and then to Paris.  I compared the prices between the two places and it was around 300-400 euros more in Paris.  Brussels has two stores


----------



## Sandywongwwt

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I went to Brussels at Christmas time and then to Paris.  I compared the prices between the two places and it was around 300-400 euros more in Paris.  Brussels has two stores



Thanks Kellybuzzbuzz!!
Yes, I will be visiting Paris too, but I believe the price should be lower in Brussels. Do you know how much the Brillant MM is?
Thanks!!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Sandywongwwt said:


> Thanks Kellybuzzbuzz!!
> Yes, I will be visiting Paris too, but I believe the price should be lower in Brussels. Do you know how much the Brillant MM is?
> Thanks!!!


Sorry I do not


----------



## carlinha

Sandywongwwt said:


> Thanks Kellybuzzbuzz!!
> 
> Yes, I will be visiting Paris too, but I believe the price should be lower in Brussels. Do you know how much the Brillant MM is?
> 
> Thanks!!!




In Belgium the Brillant MM in leather is 4150


----------



## Sandywongwwt

carlinha said:


> In Belgium the Brillant MM in leather is 4150



Thanks a lot Carlinha!!!
Is this price for box calf or the soft sellier?
Thanks!!


----------



## carlinha

Keekeee said:


> Thank you thank you my dear, i just knew you would approved
> 
> Yes i think i've seen the Rose Indien FW15/16, its kinda darker shade of pink. I honestly think its a pretty color, but i think it comes in silver toned hardware only right? Not light gold tone like the flamingos. It kinda makes the bag looks hmmm too cold for my taste IYKWIM.. Cant really put my finger on it..
> But then again, sometimes pics dont do a bag justice.. So i'll reserve my comments until i've seen the bag IRL eventhough unfortunately, is a slim chance, since there's no delvaux boutique in my country [emoji20]
> 
> My thoughts about the tempete style is: I LOVE IT.
> 
> Its more "user friendly" than the Brillant style. I find it easier to open and closed. Even easier compared to Kellys. You just need to push the metal lid up and it'll snap open just like that. Closing is also quite simple. Though you need to practice a bit to know exactly where the closures are located, so you know where to press..
> 
> FYI Tempete MM is slightly smaller than Brillant MM though. So Brillant MM is roomier.. But i dont carry a lot, so i can easily use my Tempete MM as a day bag: fits Bearn/Dogon wallet, Karo pm (filled to the brim with make ups), my iphone, iphone charger, medium size baby wipes, and a set of keys.
> 
> Also i like the placement of the strap on Tempete better. On Brillant, the strap goes undernearth the flap, somehow it makes it kinda awkward for me to use my Brillant with the strap. And doesnt look pretty with the strap on.. It kinda hmmmm looks a bit awkward..
> So i very very rarely use the strap on my Brillant..
> 
> While on tempete, the straps are attached beside a loop on each sides of the handle (just like kelly). It makes the bag looks more appealing too in my opinion.. (Compared to Brillant with the straps attached).
> The strap on tempete is not adjustable like the strap on Brillant though. So you can not adjust the length. But im pleasantly surprised that the length is just the perfect length for me. So it worked for me but may not work for everyone. Depends on your height i guess.. Im 155cm btw..
> Also because tempete MM is smaller and thinner than Brillant MM, it is more comfortable to wear cross body.
> 
> 
> I hope that answers your questions dear..
> Let me know if you have more to ask [emoji6]
> 
> P.S: Im super glad to know that Kokomo is recovering well..
> Well done Kokomo!!!



hi dear *keekee*, thank you so much for the detailed description.  i am now looking forward to trying out the Tempete MM!!  



Sandywongwwt said:


> Thanks a lot Carlinha!!!
> Is this price for box calf or the soft sellier?
> Thanks!!



hi i am not 100% sure but i think it's the same price for both...


----------



## Hermesian

Hi,

Does anybody know how much a brilliant bag charm would cost?
Many thanks..


----------



## thefinchster

Just learned about this brand at my local Barney's ands fell in love with a black micro Tempete! I am hesitant to spend $3000 USD on such a small bag though...


----------



## chocolat

happy to chance upon this thread! another delvaux fan here [emoji5]&#65039; this is a pix of my mini brillant [emoji4] totally love their workmanship!


----------



## Baghera

sharing a vintage delvaux evening bag with a more recent Brilliant GM in the background


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

My Tempête on a gorgeous summer day  It's fast becoming my go-to bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Baghera said:


> View attachment 3070692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharing a vintage delvaux evening bag with a more recent Brilliant GM in the background




O M G!!! 

Where did u find this BEAUTY??


----------



## Baghera

casseyelsie said:


> O M G!!!
> 
> Where did u find this BEAUTY??


on ebay believe it or not 5 yrs ago...

the brilliant  GM was my first one from Barneys then I got hooked


----------



## euromagz

LVuittonLuvr said:


> My Tempête on a gorgeous summer day  It's fast becoming my go-to bag.



What a beauty! Great find on ebay, congrats!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

euromagz said:


> What a beauty! Great find on ebay, congrats!




I actually purchased this from the main Delvaux boutique in Belgium.  Thanks for the compliment &#128512;


----------



## casseyelsie

Baghera said:


> on ebay believe it or not 5 yrs ago...
> 
> the brilliant  GM was my first one from Barneys then I got hooked




Lucky U!


----------



## euromagz

LVuittonLuvr said:


> I actually purchased this from the main Delvaux boutique in Belgium.  Thanks for the compliment &#128512;



Ah sorry. I should have paid more attention to the replies. I love how the hardware does not stand out as much with this color. I have a black Tempete MM with black hardware and now I am considering this color combo too. It looks so feminine with this color combo.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

euromagz said:


> Ah sorry. I should have paid more attention to the replies. I love how the hardware does not stand out as much with this color. I have a black Tempete MM with black hardware and now I am considering this color combo too. It looks so feminine with this color combo.



No worries! I wanted the "So Black" GM at first because I am a guy but opted for this color. I just have too many blacks.  I think it works well with my wardrobe. Have you seen the Fall blues and greens. Really nice!&#128512;


----------



## euromagz

LVuittonLuvr said:


> No worries! I wanted the "So Black" GM at first because I am a guy but opted for this color. I just have too many blacks.  I think it works well with my wardrobe. Have you seen the Fall blues and greens. Really nice!&#128512;



Yes, many nice colors to choose from. They are also coming out with the givry mini now which is still not available last time I checked. It would make a nice casual bag.


----------



## jennifer-j

I've bought several Delvaux bags and never had a quality issue. You do however need to baby Delvaux bags if you want to keep them in good shape. The leather scratches easily (not only the box calf, but also the grainy leather). Therefore I don't use my Delvaux bags as everyday bags. I love the Louis Vuitton canvas for everyday use, because it's indestructible. A long time ago I did use a Delvaux bag everyday, but it looked terrible after about 2 years. The bag had lost its shape and the leather was scratched and at some place, the color had faded away. This wasn't the brilliant, but a trendier, less expensive. The classics could be more durable.


----------



## Naija Princess

That's very useful insights. Thanks jennifer-j. I'm thinking of buying my first delvaux when I travel to Paris next week. I'm looking to buy a brillant in a bright color but would like some advice on MM versus GM. I'm quite tall (5ft 10"). Also should I buy sellier or box calf leather. People on this thread seem so knowledgeable and dare I say have great taste. Would love to have your thoughts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

I bought the GM in box calf! And absolutely adore it!... [emoji7] 

I prefer the GM because it looks better on me than the MM, I'm 5ft 8" and I'm 33 yrs old. The GM looks younger, more casual... 
About the box calf, I'm well aware it's more vulnerable than sellier, but it looks just so adorable and bags made in box calf maintain their shape. While sellier tends to slouch...

So it really depends on what you're looking for...
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Naija Princess

Thanks so much LadyDelvaux. That really helps. I'm 43 but favor anything that's younger :giggles: 
Will let you know what I decide. Out of curiosity, what color is your box calf GM brillant?


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Mine is pecari... Very neutral.
I guess this color is no longer available.


----------



## Naija Princess

What a beauty  I can see why you adore it. The color is lovely


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Thank you!

On thursday I was in one of the belgian Delvaux boutiques. And I was really surprised how few brillant bags were displayed... I asked the SA, she explained that since the international growth, combined with the limited number of craftsmen, belgian boutiques get limited supply.

So now, I'm really curious what the stock/availability will be in Paris?
I guess they will have more/exclusive bags.


----------



## Naija Princess

LadyDelvaux said:


> Thank you!
> 
> On thursday I was in one of the belgian Delvaux boutiques. And I was really surprised how few brillant bags were displayed... I asked the SA, she explained that since the international growth, combined with the limited number of craftsmen, belgian boutiques get limited supply.
> 
> So now, I'm really curious what the stock/availability will be in Paris?
> I guess they will have more/exclusive bags.


That's a shame. You'd think Belgium would be priority. I'll let you know what I find in Paris on Friday. Can't wait?


----------



## Naija Princess

LadyDelvaux said:


> Thank you!
> 
> On thursday I was in one of the belgian Delvaux boutiques. And I was really surprised how few brillant bags were displayed... I asked the SA, she explained that since the international growth, combined with the limited number of craftsmen, belgian boutiques get limited supply.
> 
> So now, I'm really curious what the stock/availability will be in Paris?
> I guess they will have more/exclusive bags.


Went to Delvaux Palais Royal, Paris today. A decent brillant selection in exotic leathers but not a great selection in box calf and sellier. I'm considering an orange Box calf one in the black edition range but it's really big - bigger than a GM. Other option is a fuchsia MM sellier one but it's a little small. I'm so undecided. Sorry couldn't take pics but will do when I'm back in the store.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Indeed, very difficult... Different color, size & leather. What suits your lifestyle best? Need a big bag or not? What color matches your wardrobe best? 
Good luck!


----------



## Naija Princess

LadyDelvaux said:


> Indeed, very difficult... Different color, size & leather. What suits your lifestyle best? Need a big bag or not? What color matches your wardrobe best?
> Good luck!


Both could work. It's tough to decide but I'm leaning more towards the big one. Thanks for wishing me luck.


----------



## H2014

I have both, Delvaux Brillant MM and GM bags and find the GM very big, bigger than a 35 Birkin, so the Black edition would be huge and very heavy to carry. Would definitely go for GM, but prefer my MMs... And I like big bags... Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Naija Princess

H2014 said:


> I have both, Delvaux Brillant MM and GM bags and find the GM very big, bigger than a 35 Birkin, so the Black edition would be huge and very heavy to carry. Would definitely go for GM, but prefer my MMs... And I like big bags... Hopefully this helps.


Very helpful. Thank you. I talked with an SA at Le Bon Marche and she hopes to have a GM in Rose Indien at the start of September which is just right before I leave Paris end next week. I've decided to hold out for that.


----------



## Naija Princess

H2014 said:


> I have both, Delvaux Brillant MM and GM bags and find the GM very big, bigger than a 35 Birkin, so the Black edition would be huge and very heavy to carry. Would definitely go for GM, but prefer my MMs... And I like big bags... Hopefully this helps.


Thank you - this is very helpful. I was told by an SA at Le Bon Marche that they may have a rose Indien Brillant GM mid next week (which is just before I leave Paris) so I'm holding out for that.


----------



## lovedelvaux

Hello everyone! I'm a big fan of delvaux. I found out that their ateliers make also hermes  bags . Have anyone else heard this ? Anyways I recently bought this beautiful Niloticus  tempete.  I literally called all the Belgium boutiques to get the bag and finally through the help of delvaux  SA.  I managed to find it! It's a such a rarity .


----------



## Naija Princess

lovedelvaux said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a big fan of delvaux. I found out that their ateliers make also hermes  bags . Have anyone else heard this ? Anyways I recently bought this beautiful Niloticus  tempete.  I literally called all the Belgium boutiques to get the bag and finally through the help of delvaux  SA.  I managed to find it! It's a such a rarity .


Congratulations on your new bag. Can you post pictures please?


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Lovedelvaux, welcome!
You're tempete will be gorgeous, no doubt about it... 
Also interested in pictures, never saw a niloticus tempete before...


----------



## lovedelvaux

Hello 





> LadyDelvaux Naijia Princess
> 
> here are the photos.


----------



## lovedelvaux

sorry here are the photos !


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Gorgeous! It suits you very well. Congratulations!


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Oh, what a beauty...  And LVuittonLuvr is right, the bag suits you perfectly!


----------



## papertiger

lovedelvaux said:


> sorry here are the photos !



Wowza, a beauty for a beauty


----------



## lovedelvaux

papertiger said:


> Wowza, a beauty for a beauty


thank you all very much! Im looking for a ice grey Tempete now. Seems really hard to find that too. On my wishlist is the cardinal purple which has already been sold out..


----------



## lovedelvaux

LadyDelvaux said:


> Oh, what a beauty...  And LVuittonLuvr is right, the bag suits you perfectly!


thank you! What about you? do you have Delvaux bags? would love to see yours!


----------



## papertiger

lovedelvaux said:


> thank you! What about you? do you have Delvaux bags? would love to see yours!



I have a Delvaux black leather Hannelore, which was designed in collaboration with the Belgium model Hannelore Knuts. It's basically a convertible clutch.  

You can read about it here:

www.vogue.com/870991/vd-hannelore-knuts-the-surprising-poster-girl-of-belgian-bourgeois-chic/

The Tempete is probably my favourite D bag though, I just happen to have quite a few other formal structured handbags already LOL. Yours is an extra special beauty!


----------



## Naija Princess

lovedelvaux said:


> sorry here are the photos !


Truly gorgeous!


----------



## lovedelvaux

papertiger said:


> I have a Delvaux black leather Hannelore, which was designed in collaboration with the Belgium model Hannelore Knuts. It's basically a convertible clutch.
> 
> You can read about it here:
> 
> www.vogue.com/870991/vd-hannelore-knuts-the-surprising-poster-girl-of-belgian-bourgeois-chic/
> 
> The Tempete is probably my favourite D bag though, I just happen to have quite a few other formal structured handbags already LOL. Yours is an extra special beauty!



Beautiful clutch! is that available still in the stores?


----------



## LadyDelvaux

My Delvaux bags (clockwise): Brillant GM box calf pecari, brillant east-west cadence/toile, cabas chique tourterelle, saint-germain destrier souple gris souris, Louise Pm polo noir, chicago santiag fauve, amazone toile de cuir/sellier chocolat


----------



## papertiger

lovedelvaux said:


> Beautiful clutch! is that available still in the stores?



I'm not sure, you'd have to ask.  I bought it a couple of years before they were available from the UK (Selfridges and Dover St Market carry them now). 

Fantastic day or eve clutch and no need for a wallet as it has card slots built in and it has a mirror built in 



LadyDelvaux said:


> My Delvaux bags (clockwise): Brillant GM box calf pecari, brillant east-west cadence/toile, cabas chique tourterelle, saint-germain destrier souple gris souris, Louise Pm polo noir, chicago santiag fauve, amazone toile de cuir/sellier chocolat
> View attachment 3116171





Fantastic collection, I love it!


----------



## lovedelvaux

LadyDelvaux said:


> My Delvaux bags (clockwise): Brillant GM box calf pecari, brillant east-west cadence/toile, cabas chique tourterelle, saint-germain destrier souple gris souris, Louise Pm polo noir, chicago santiag fauve, amazone toile de cuir/sellier chocolat
> View attachment 3116171


LadyDelvaux, you have a lovely collection!!!! 

I love the brillant east-west cadence/toile! I wanted the pink Tempête Toile de Crin & Polo but I have too many pink bags. Love pink! So happy to find a nice family here where I can rave about Delvaux bags. hahaha.


----------



## lovedelvaux

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure, you'd have to ask.  I bought it a couple of years before they were available from the UK (Selfridges and Dover St Market carry them now).
> 
> Fantastic day or eve clutch and no need for a wallet as it has card slots built in and it has a mirror built in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic collection, I love it!


ok id email the lady SA. I'm from singapore and they opening a boutique here soon! am really excited. though i think prices in Eur are still cheaper.


----------



## sprezzatura

I received a Delvaux handbag for my 18th birthday + graduating high school, now six years ago  I will take a picture when I get round to it, probably next week. In Belgium, I think Delvaux is THE brand you typically think of for grand occasions. My family also chipped in to give my grandmother a Delvaux for her 60th birthday. It is the kind of bag that is  passed on to the next generation.
I am under the impression that Delvaux isn't well-known internationally which is a pity since the bags are high quality and the craftsmanship is stunning. They should deserve more recognition! I am pleasantly surprised to have found this thread


----------



## papertiger

lovedelvaux said:


> ok id email the lady SA. I'm from singapore and they opening a boutique here soon! am really excited. though i think prices in Eur are still cheaper.



The Euro is quite low at the moment it's true but you're lucky you will have a store. I think you may be enabling me to take a trip to Belgium 



sprezzatura said:


> I received a Delvaux handbag for my 18th birthday + graduating high school, now six years ago  I will take a picture when I get round to it, probably next week. In Belgium, I think Delvaux is THE brand you typically think of for grand occasions. *My family also chipped in to give my grandmother a Delvaux for her 60th birthday.* It is the kind of bag that is  passed on to the next generation.
> I am under the impression that Delvaux isn't well-known internationally which is a pity since the bags are high quality and the craftsmanship is stunning. They should deserve more recognition! I am pleasantly surprised to have found this thread



That is so lovely, she must have been thrilled.

 please post your gorgeous graduation present, we'd love to see. You're very lucky to live in Belgium - I just checked and it looks like Selfridges no longer stocks Delvaux   and Dover St always has such a limited stock. I think I will have to come and visit you


----------



## sprezzatura

papertiger said:


> The Euro is quite low at the moment it's true but you're lucky you will have a store. I think you may be enabling me to take a trip to Belgium
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lovely, she must have been thrilled.
> 
> please post your gorgeous graduation present, we'd love to see. You're very lucky to live in Belgium - I just checked and it looks like Selfridges no longer stocks Delvaux   and Dover St always has such a limited stock. I think I will have to come and visit you



That is the first time I hear I'm lucky to live in Belgium, for everything else (in terms of designer goods and beauty launches especially) our country is woefully overlooked


----------



## papertiger

sprezzatura said:


> That is the first time I hear I'm lucky to live in Belgium, for everything else (in terms of designer goods and beauty launches especially) our country is woefully overlooked



LOL but nice for chocolate lovers too


----------



## euromagz

LadyDelvaux said:


> My Delvaux bags (clockwise): Brillant GM box calf pecari, brillant east-west cadence/toile, cabas chique tourterelle, saint-germain destrier souple gris souris, Louise Pm polo noir, chicago santiag fauve, amazone toile de cuir/sellier chocolat
> View attachment 3116171



Beautiful collection. Delvaux bags will last for generations. Out of curiosity, does the Amazone toile bag have an exterior pocket in the back? I have been looking for a casual bag but I need that exterior pocket to even consider it. Thank you.


----------



## sprezzatura

papertiger said:


> LOL but nice for chocolate lovers too



Very true.

That and french fries with andalouse sauce. So bad for your health but I still suggest you try it if you ever come this way


----------



## papertiger

sprezzatura said:


> Very true.
> 
> That and french fries with andalouse sauce. So bad for your health but I still suggest you try it if you ever come this way



LOL, I'll be over


----------



## LadyDelvaux

euromagz said:


> Beautiful collection. Delvaux bags will last for generations. Out of curiosity, does the Amazone toile bag have an exterior pocket in the back? I have been looking for a casual bag but I need that exterior pocket to even consider it. Thank you.




It does have an exterieur pocket.  But I don't think they still make/sell the amazone... Sorry...


----------



## euromagz

LadyDelvaux said:


> It does have an exterieur pocket.  But I don't think they still make/sell the amazone... Sorry...
> View attachment 3116619



Thank you for the picture! I really like the accessibility and size of the exterior pocket. I was afraid you would say that. The Givry probably is the replacement. Maybe I will consider their new Givry Mini.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

euromagz said:


> Thank you for the picture! I really like the accessibility and size of the exterior pocket. I was afraid you would say that. The Givry probably is the replacement. Maybe I will consider their new Givry Mini.




The amazone was a seasonal/temporary bag. The givry has existed for a very long time (1977), but could be a suitable alternative for you. I suggest you check the givry irl, because there are several ways to get inside the main compartment of the bag. Flap, zipper... Just make sure you like this. [emoji6]


----------



## gattodiparigi

LadyDelvaux said:


> My Delvaux bags (clockwise): Brillant GM box calf pecari, brillant east-west cadence/toile, cabas chique tourterelle, saint-germain destrier souple gris souris, Louise Pm polo noir, chicago santiag fauve, amazone toile de cuir/sellier chocolat
> View attachment 3116171



Wow! I didn't know Delvaux, but these bags seem really beautiful. It's a pity I didn't give a damn about bags when I went to the Netherlands and Belgium back in 2006 after graduating from high school... maybe I wouldn't have bought a Delvaux anyway, but I could have looked at them in person at least


----------



## euromagz

LadyDelvaux said:


> The amazone was a seasonal/temporary bag. The givry has existed for a very long time (1977), but could be a suitable alternative for you. I suggest you check the givry irl, because there are several ways to get inside the main compartment of the bag. Flap, zipper... Just make sure you like this. [emoji6]



 I am not too sure about the Regular Givry. The mini looks cuter to me but you are right, I am still thinking about its accessibility. I like bags that are easy to access for every day use.


----------



## Naija Princess

Left Paris yesterday unfortunately with no Brillant. They didn't get the Rose indien GM as I'd hoped. Decided to wait for another season and see what I can get in December when I'm back in Europe. I did get a gorgeous Hermes Kelly though. Really happy with it.  Will post about my experience in the appropriate thread after I get some rest. Thanks to everyone for your advice.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Naija Princess said:


> Left Paris yesterday unfortunately with no Brillant. They didn't get the Rose indien GM as I'd hoped. Decided to wait for another season and see what I can get in December when I'm back in Europe. I did get a gorgeous Hermes Kelly though. Really happy with it.  Will post about my experience in the appropriate thread after I get some rest. Thanks to everyone for your advice.




Sorry you could not find a Delvaux. Congratulations on your Kelly, what a divine bag!


----------



## Naija Princess

Thank you. I agree it is divine.


----------



## Naija Princess

Thank you. If interested, you can read my story and view bag pics on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/paris-trip-for-hermes-bags-457159-574.html#post29131174


----------



## Naija Princess

LadyDelvaux said:


> Sorry you could not find a Delvaux. Congratulations on your Kelly, what a divine bag!


My last two posts were relies to yours. Sorry I'm lousy at working this blog.


----------



## tammywks

My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come. 
My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598



Wow! That's a very beautiful and well-rounded collection!


----------



## misscocktail

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598



Lovely collection!


----------



## LadyDelvaux

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598




Love your choice of colors... Especially the sunset!


----------



## fsadeli

I love Delvaux! Where I could get my hands on one in Canada?


----------



## papertiger

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598



So pretty


----------



## papertiger

LadyDelvaux said:


> It does have an exterieur pocket.  But I don't think they still make/sell the amazone... Sorry...
> View attachment 3116619



That's my kinda bag, beautiful and practical


----------



## fsadeli

does anyone thinks this resembles delvaux bag?
http://www.henribendel.com/uptown-satchel-27920318700193.html?cgid=shop_handbags&start=152


----------



## tammywks

fsadeli said:


> I love Delvaux! Where I could get my hands on one in Canada?




Nordstrom Pacific Centre in Vancouver
Or, you may send them an email at digital@delvaux.com for ordering bags.


----------



## tammywks

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Wow! That's a very beautiful and well-rounded collection!







misscocktail said:


> Lovely collection!







LadyDelvaux said:


> Love your choice of colors... Especially the sunset!







papertiger said:


> So pretty




Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

tammywks said:


> Nordstrom Pacific Centre in Vancouver
> Or, you may send them an email at digital@delvaux.com for ordering bags.




Really?!?!? Good to know


----------



## Designerhbgirl

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598


Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Naija Princess

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598


Your bags are gorgeous. I hope to get a Brillant GM but just like you - when the right color comes


----------



## mibonbon

Does anyone have a Brilliant in MM box leather with gold hardware? How do you like it? I am wondering how the box leather of the Delvaux compares to the the box leather from Hermes...I am 5'4", so hoping that the MM would be a right fit for me.


----------



## carlinha

pearliiee said:


> Does anyone have a Brilliant in MM box leather with gold hardware? How do you like it? I am wondering how the box leather of the Delvaux compares to the the box leather from Hermes...I am 5'4", so hoping that the MM would be a right fit for me.



i have an ivory/white box brillant MM with covered white HW and i absolutely LOVE it.... i do not own Hermes box leather though, so not sure how it is in comparison... but the delvaux box is absolutely pristine and divine.... i adore it  

brillant MM is a perfect size, i am 5'2"


----------



## carlinha

fsadeli said:


> I love Delvaux! Where I could get my hands on one in Canada?



i believe they just opened a delvaux boutique in canada too!  in Nordstrom Vancouver


----------



## carlinha

tammywks said:


> My first post on this thread. Just wanna share my Delvaux family and hope more members will join the family very soon. Currently I'm eyeing on Micro Tempete and waiting for the right color to come.
> My Delvaux family includes Le Pin in Ocean, Madame PM in Sunset and Brillant Mini in Flamingo
> View attachment 3130598



beautiful delvaux family *tammy*!!!  especially love the flamingo brillant mini, so cute!


----------



## carlinha

LadyDelvaux said:


> My Delvaux bags (clockwise): Brillant GM box calf pecari, brillant east-west cadence/toile, cabas chique tourterelle, saint-germain destrier souple gris souris, Louise Pm polo noir, chicago santiag fauve, amazone toile de cuir/sellier chocolat
> View attachment 3116171



lovely collection!!!  thank you for sharing *ladydelvaux*!


----------



## carlinha

lovedelvaux said:


> sorry here are the photos !



GASP


----------



## mibonbon

carlinha said:


> i have an ivory/white box brillant MM with covered white HW and i absolutely LOVE it.... i do not own Hermes box leather though, so not sure how it is in comparison... but the delvaux box is absolutely pristine and divine.... i adore it
> 
> brillant MM is a perfect size, i am 5'2"


thanks carlinha! That truly sounds divine~ Any modeling pics by chance? My SA told me Delvaux has suddenly became super popular as all the mini Brillant are sold out in my boutique. He told me the next size up from the mini is the mm. What happened to the PM?


----------



## carlinha

pearliiee said:


> thanks carlinha! That truly sounds divine~ Any modeling pics by chance? My SA told me Delvaux has suddenly became super popular as all the mini Brillant are sold out in my boutique. He told me the next size up from the mini is the mm. What happened to the PM?



i think the mini is meant to be the PM 

here are some pics of my ivory box.  i am absolutely in love, smitten with this bag....


----------



## dangerouscurves

carlinha said:


> i think the mini is meant to be the PM
> 
> here are some pics of my ivory box.  i am absolutely in love, smitten with this bag....




Forget the bag, you look amazing!


----------



## _purseaddict_

carlinha said:


> i think the mini is meant to be the PM
> 
> here are some pics of my ivory box.  i am absolutely in love, smitten with this bag....




[emoji173]&#65039;What a pretty pose and pretty bag!


----------



## mibonbon

carlinha said:


> i think the mini is meant to be the PM
> 
> here are some pics of my ivory box.  i am absolutely in love, smitten with this bag....



oh my! you look amazing!!~ not just the delicious Brillant but your whole outfit!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## carlinha

dangerouscurves said:


> Forget the bag, you look amazing!





_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;What a pretty pose and pretty bag!





pearliiee said:


> oh my! you look amazing!!~ not just the delicious Brillant but your whole outfit!! Thank you for sharing!



wow thanks so much for your kind words ladies, i am blushing now   Thank you!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi , all! Fallen for Delvaux most recently. 

Is vegetal a part of the permanent line of colours?


----------



## klynneann

carlinha said:


> i believe they just opened a delvaux boutique in canada too!  in Nordstrom Vancouver



There is!!  The Nordstrom itself is new too and it's gorgeous!  I could spend all day in there - it's soo big.  The Delvaux boutique is lovely and the SA I spoke with, Philip, was very nice.  He seemed excited that I knew a little bit about the brand already. He said they have a hard time keeping things in stock.  I missed the last Brilliant bag charm by hours, I believe.  I asked him to contact me when they received more - hopefully he will.  I had never seen a Delvaux bag IRL before and they truly are beautiful.



carlinha said:


> i think the mini is meant to be the PM
> 
> here are some pics of my ivory box.  i am absolutely in love, smitten with this bag....



You, and your bag, are gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

klynneann said:


> There is!!  The Nordstrom itself is new too and it's gorgeous!  I could spend all day in there - it's soo big.  The Delvaux boutique is lovely and the SA I spoke with, Philip, was very nice.  He seemed excited that I knew a little bit about the brand already. He said they have a hard time keeping things in stock.  I missed the last Brilliant bag charm by hours, I believe.  I asked him to contact me when they received more - hopefully he will.  I had never seen a Delvaux bag IRL before and they truly are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> You, and your bag, are gorgeous!



sounds exciting!!  i wish they would open a boutique locally here!!!  i love love love Delvaux, especially the Brillant!

thank you so much for your kind words *klynneann*!!!


----------



## klynneann

carlinha said:


> sounds exciting!!  i wish they would open a boutique locally here!!!  i love love love Delvaux, especially the Brillant!
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words *klynneann*!!!



I know you do, it's all your pics with your beautiful bags that got me interested lol.    It would be so great if they had a boutique in the US anywhere.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, can anyone advise the email address to reach Belgium store as i'm heading to Europe this weekend?  Appreciate your help as i need to contact them to check on their current inventory for Tempete MM or PM.....thanks


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi, can anyone advise the email address to reach Belgium store as i'm heading to Europe this weekend?  Appreciate your help as i need to contact them to check on their current inventory for Tempete MM or PM.....thanks




You find contact details on www.delvaux.com.
Look for the 'contact us' page, you find some forms there.
Or you can find phone numbers on the 'boutiques' pages.


----------



## Celia_Hish

LadyDelvaux said:


> You find contact details on www.delvaux.com.
> Look for the 'contact us' page, you find some forms there.
> Or you can find phone numbers on the 'boutiques' pages.



Tks but I already submitted my enquiry online but they are not responding at all. I would prefer if I can send an email to the SA directly if I want to preorder it....cheers


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> i think the mini is meant to be the PM
> 
> here are some pics of my ivory box.  i am absolutely in love, smitten with this bag....



Such an amazing, beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## euromagz

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi, can anyone advise the email address to reach Belgium store as i'm heading to Europe this weekend?  Appreciate your help as i need to contact them to check on their current inventory for Tempete MM or PM.....thanks



If you contact them through their website, someone will reply to you fairly quickly. You can also provide them with your phone number and they will call you from Belgium.


----------



## Velouriaxoxo

Hi all gorgeous! I started to love the Delvaux Brillant after following @bycamelia on IG and made my first purchase when I was in Japan last week! I would love to ask a question about the bag, any input would be greatly appreciated!

I like wearing my bag opened but the buckle seems to make quite a bit of a noise when I move. Is this normal and is there anything I can do about it? &#128536;&#128536;&#128536; The bag I got is the Brillant MM in black calf leather with gold hardware. &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## hikarupanda

I so want a Simplissime! But stock in the US really sucks! I wish they have their own shops here, or an online store...a black one in the PM size would be my dream...


----------



## LabelCrush

If you have trouble finding a Delvaux bag in store, you may want to try the website labellov.com, it is the biggest reseller of preloved and new Delvaux handbags online, and their showroom in located in Antwerp. http://www.labellov.com/designers/delvaux.html


----------



## babysunshine

What is the price range for the Brilliant, does anyone knows?


----------



## majusaka

babysunshine said:


> What is the price range for the Brilliant, does anyone knows?


Recently got a Brillant MM for £3400


----------



## LadyDelvaux

babysunshine said:


> What is the price range for the Brilliant, does anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures from last week, boutique in Brussels
> Box calf GM  5950
> Box calf East/west  5250
> Croc MM  20 000
> Croc PM  15 000


----------



## lulilu

New Delvaux limited edition line.  Very cool.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've taken my first step into Delvaux with a vintage Illusion bag (the one with interchangeable croc/rubber covers). I love it and my DH absolutely detests it. He thinks it looks "old-lady" (and mind you, he LOVES my Kellys, which are not all that different). It's a little big on me (a bit bigger than a Kelly 32) but I think I can carry it, at least with edgier outfits.

Does anyone have an Illusion with mod shots? I need to convert DH.....


----------



## sellmecandies

Recently joined the club with a grivy! Hoping to add more to my collection soon!


----------



## sellmecandies

Also, bought this over the holidays~ Was the last piece in the store!


----------



## sunnie_518

I am so excited that I scored this one in Paris! My first brillant MM! Can't wait to share my joy!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

sunnie_518 said:


> I am so excited that I scored this one in Paris! My first brillant MM! Can't wait to share my joy!


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Luvbolide

sunnie_518 said:


> I am so excited that I scored this one in Paris! My first brillant MM! Can't wait to share my joy!




What a gorgeous bag!!  I am hoping to get a Brilliant on a trip to Paris myself!!  Enjoy your lovely new bag!!


----------



## Mariapia

sunnie_518 said:


> I am so excited that I scored this one in Paris! My first brillant MM! Can't wait to share my joy!




Wow![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## armcandy66

sunnie_518 said:


> I am so excited that I scored this one in Paris! My first brillant MM! Can't wait to share my joy!




Wow that color is gorgeous ! [emoji7]


----------



## majusaka

for the brillant bags, does the leather around the buckle closure wear out with too many uses?


----------



## cic

sunnie_518 said:


> I am so excited that I scored this one in Paris! My first brillant MM! Can't wait to share my joy!


What a lovely colour! Congrats! 

Do you mind disclosing how much it was?


----------



## sunnie_518

Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## sunnie_518

cic said:


> What a lovely colour! Congrats!
> 
> Do you mind disclosing how much it was?


It's 4450 euro before 12% tax refund


----------



## cucomelon5

I really want to get a Brillant in black or red boxcalf, but can't decide between the Mini and the MM size.  How did you all make the choice between the sizes, which size do you prefer, and what are the pros and cons of the two sizes?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Purseonafied

lovedelvaux said:


> sorry here are the photos !


Absolute perfection!


----------



## simlim

Stunning! Congratulations! May I ask what red this is?


----------



## g.spongyme

Any idea how much is the for the tempête mm and brilliant mm in London and Paris ?
Any advice shd I get it frm Paris or London ?


----------



## sunnie_518

simlim said:


> Stunning! Congratulations! May I ask what red this is?




It's lipstick red


----------



## dangerouscurves

sellmecandies said:


> Also, bought this over the holidays~ Was the last piece in the store!




This is so cute. What is it? Bag charm? Coin purse?


----------



## cic

sunnie_518 said:


> It's 4450 euro before 12% tax refund


Thank you!


----------



## sellmecandies

dangerouscurves said:


> This is so cute. What is it? Bag charm? Coin purse?




Bag charm !


----------



## cucomelon5

Does anyone know if lipstick red is the color in this picture?


----------



## lulilu

The new collection: https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...tm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1601-SS16-Piment


----------



## klynneann

lulilu said:


> The new collection: https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...tm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1601-SS16-Piment



Wow.  Thank you!


----------



## Purseonafied

lulilu said:


> The new collection: https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...tm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1601-SS16-Piment



: How beautiful!


----------



## emorylight

I love love love *LOVE* Delvaux!   I discovered the brand last summer, bought my first two bags two months after and hadn't looked back since!   I'll post some pictures from my small but hopefully growing collection later this week.


----------



## emorylight

cucomelon5 said:


> Does anyone know if lipstick red is the color in this picture?



I think so!  And that looks like the MM size to me.  I've seen a wallet in that color IRL, so pretty.



cucomelon5 said:


> I really want to get a Brillant in black or red boxcalf, but can't decide between the Mini and the MM size.  How did you all make the choice between the sizes, which size do you prefer, and what are the pros and cons of the two sizes?  Thanks for your help!



It depends on whether you prefer small, proportionate, or large bags and how tall you are.  Brillant bags in boxcalf leather are a lot more structured than the ones made in sellier leather, so visually boxcalf bags will look bigger by default.  Brighter color will also give the illusion of larger size.  MM is usually a safer bet, unless you're looking for a small crossbody, then Mini's great for that.  Also, the Mini can hold a fair bit in spite of its small size.  Hope that helps!


----------



## emorylight

My tiny Delvaux collection to-date!  I bought the Brillant GM with Brillant charm in indien rose on the same day late last year.  They're technically both my first Brillant bags.  

The first photo is a side-by-side photo to show the size difference.  The second photo is to give a better idea on the actual size of the Brillant bag charm, which can function as a charm or, as my furbaby decides for himself, a handbag for dog.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Emorylight, your furbaby and small collection are so cute! Enjoy them...


----------



## emorylight

LadyDelvaux said:


> Emorylight, your furbaby and small collection are so cute! Enjoy them...



Thank you LadyDelvaux!  I'm so happy to have discovered this gem of a brand, now I'm hooked


----------



## carlinha

emorylight said:


> My tiny Delvaux collection to-date!  I bought the Brillant GM with Brillant charm in indien rose on the same day late last year.  They're technically both my first Brillant bags.
> 
> The first photo is a side-by-side photo to show the size difference.  The second photo is to give a better idea on the actual size of the Brillant bag charm, which can function as a charm or, as my furbaby decides for himself, a handbag for dog.



oh so cute!!!  i LOVE the rose indien color they had, i am sort of kicking myself for passing on it ush:

pic with your furbaby is too cute!!!!


----------



## carlinha

*my newest Delvaux addition, the limited edition Dark Night Tempete GM
*


----------



## papertiger

carlinha said:


> *my newest Delvaux addition, the limited edition Dark Night Tempete GM
> *



Congratulations *carlinha*, love it 

so funny too because I was just looking at this online last night! 

What's it made from?


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


> Congratulations *carlinha*, love it
> 
> 
> 
> so funny too because I was just looking at this online last night!
> 
> 
> 
> What's it made from?




Hmm I'm not entirely sure but I presumed PVC?


----------



## papertiger

carlinha said:


> Hmm I'm not entirely sure but I presumed PVC?



Thanks  

Love to see this IRL. Perhaps tomorrow


----------



## emorylight

carlinha said:


> oh so cute!!!  i LOVE the rose indien color they had, i am sort of kicking myself for passing on it ush:
> 
> pic with your furbaby is too cute!!!!



Thank you, carlinha!  I love their rose indien color but their SS16 colors are gorgeous, too!  Have you seen the pimente in person yet?  It's really to die for.

And your Tempete Dark Night Tempete is beautiful!  I'm picking mine up near the end of the month, can't wait.

p.s.  Love your avatar and signature photo of your puppy!


----------



## leslulu

I just bought this pre-owned Delvaux from eBay adding it to my newly expending Delvaux family. Anyone knows what collection this one belongs to as I can't find any from their website, think this is a vintage version, they might have stopped making this design already...can anyone please help?

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118022

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118021


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


> Thanks
> 
> Love to see this IRL. Perhaps tomorrow



hi! i checked the papers that came with the bag and it is indeed made with PVC and also a material called TPU.

did you get a chance to see in real life?



emorylight said:


> Thank you, carlinha!  I love their rose indien color but their SS16 colors are gorgeous, too!  Have you seen the pimente in person yet?  It's really to die for.
> 
> And your Tempete Dark Night Tempete is beautiful!  I'm picking mine up near the end of the month, can't wait.
> 
> p.s.  Love your avatar and signature photo of your puppy!



thank you my pups are my everything.

i have not seen pimente in person yet but it does look lovely!


----------



## carlinha

leslulu said:


> I just bought this pre-owned Delvaux from eBay adding it to my newly expending Delvaux family. Anyone knows what collection this one belongs to as I can't find any from their website, think this is a vintage version, they might have stopped making this design already...can anyone please help?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118022
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118021



i'm sorry i am not familiar with this style


----------



## LadyDelvaux

leslulu said:


> I just bought this pre-owned Delvaux from eBay adding it to my newly expending Delvaux family. Anyone knows what collection this one belongs to as I can't find any from their website, think this is a vintage version, they might have stopped making this design already...can anyone please help?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118022
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118021




I recognize the style, it was made many years ago. Unfortunately I can't tell you how long ago and I couldn't find the name... Sorry...


----------



## leslulu

carlinha said:


> i'm sorry i am not familiar with this style


No worries, thanks anyways


----------



## leslulu

LadyDelvaux said:


> I recognize the style, it was made many years ago. Unfortunately I can't tell you how long ago and I couldn't find the name... Sorry...


thanks for your input, I shall keep checking


----------



## emorylight

leslulu said:


> I just bought this pre-owned Delvaux from eBay adding it to my newly expending Delvaux family. Anyone knows what collection this one belongs to as I can't find any from their website, think this is a vintage version, they might have stopped making this design already...can anyone please help?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118022
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118021



Congrats on your new Delvaux purchase!   I don't know which collection belongs to either, but I'll ask my SA about it.  She has a book that lists most of the models.


----------



## leslulu

emorylight said:


> Congrats on your new Delvaux purchase!   I don't know which collection belongs to either, but I'll ask my SA about it.  She has a book that lists most of the models.


wow a book! thanks


----------



## lulilu

carlinha said:


> hi! i checked the papers that came with the bag and it is indeed made with PVC and also a material called TPU.
> 
> did you get a chance to see in real life?



Was it at Barneys?  TIA  Their website stinks re Delvaux.


----------



## MoreBagsPlease

g.spongyme said:


> Any idea how much is the for the tempête mm and brilliant mm in London and Paris ?
> Any advice shd I get it frm Paris or London ?




I bought Brillant and Tempete Last year  in Paris, Price for Last Year:
MM tempete blue de prusse 4250 (before tax refund)
MM brillant is little more expensive than tempete and for another reason my Brillant has special color, it was light bronze, it cost around 5000 (before tax refund)

Price in Paris is cheaper than London, however the tax
Refund in The UK is higher than France


----------



## klynneann

Does anyone know how much the Brilliant charm is in the U.S.?  Thank you!


----------



## emorylight

klynneann said:


> Does anyone know how much the Brilliant charm is in the U.S.?  Thank you!



I've only ever bought Brillant charm in Asia, but I've noticed that the prices between U.S. and Asia only vary by 2% to 3% with Asia being only tiny bit cheaper.  My Brillant charm in rose indien was about $612.50 so I think it may be in that ballpark if you buy it in the States.


----------



## klynneann

emorylight said:


> I've only ever bought Brillant charm in Asia, but I've noticed that the prices between U.S. and Asia only vary by 2% to 3% with Asia being only tiny bit cheaper.  My Brillant charm in rose indien was about $612.50 so I think it may be in that ballpark if you buy it in the States.



Thank you, appreciate it.


----------



## Wildisthewind

klynneann said:


> Does anyone know how much the Brilliant charm is in the U.S.?  Thank you!



DELVAUX
Brillant Bag Charm
$700

http://www.barneys.com/delvaux-brillant-bag-charm-504163998.html


----------



## klynneann

Wildisthewind said:


> DELVAUX
> Brillant Bag Charm
> $700
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/delvaux-brillant-bag-charm-504163998.html



Ah.  I liked *emorylight's* response a little better.    Thank you so much, *wildisthewind*!  Good luck actually getting my hands on one though, hunh?


----------



## emorylight

Wildisthewind said:


> DELVAUX
> Brillant Bag Charm
> $700
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/delvaux-brillant-bag-charm-504163998.html



Wow, it definitely is much more expensive on Barney's website ... and that's not even including tax.


----------



## emorylight

klynneann said:


> Ah.  I liked *emorylight's* response a little better.    Thank you so much, *wildisthewind*!  Good luck actually getting my hands on one though, hunh?



It might be a little harder to find rose indien bag charm now, my SA said they didn't make that many of them.  However, I know my store is getting in new charms in pimente (patent leather)and they still have bag charms from previous seasons in other colors.  The only thing is they are outside of the U.S. but I can find out if they ship international?


----------



## klynneann

emorylight said:


> It might be a little harder to find rose indien bag charm now, my SA said they didn't make that many of them.  However, I know my store is getting in new charms in pimente (patent leather)and they still have bag charms from previous seasons in other colors.  The only thing is they are outside of the U.S. but I can find out if they ship international?



Thanks emorylight, that's sweet of you!  It's probably for the best since I'm technically on a ban right now, but thankfully the rose indien color isn't my favorite anyway (I know, blasphemous - I'm just very particular about my pinks ).  I guess it wouldn't hurt to know if your store does ship international, for when I'm ready to actually make the purchase (since they all seem really hard to find in the U.S.), but don't go out of your way to find out.


----------



## lulilu

klynneann said:


> Thanks emorylight, that's sweet of you!  It's probably for the best since I'm technically on a ban right now, but thankfully the rose indien color isn't my favorite anyway (I know, blasphemous - I'm just very particular about my pinks ).  I guess it wouldn't hurt to know if your store does ship international, for when I'm ready to actually make the purchase (since they all seem really hard to find in the U.S.), but don't go out of your way to find out.



You might think of contacting the company directly, through the website.  They do sell and ship to the US.


----------



## klynneann

lulilu said:


> You might think of contacting the company directly, through the website.  They do sell and ship to the US.



Thanks lulilu!  I don't know why I always assume that's not the case - good point.


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> You might think of contacting the company directly, through the website.  They do sell and ship to the US.



True, they do ship international, totally slipped my mind there since I haven't had the best luck with their online customer service.  My experience with the online rep had been sporatic replies at best, hopefully others will have better luck than I had.   Price-wise it probably won't be too different from purchasing it in the States due to custom duty and such.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

leslulu said:


> I just bought this pre-owned Delvaux from eBay adding it to my newly expending Delvaux family. Anyone knows what collection this one belongs to as I can't find any from their website, think this is a vintage version, they might have stopped making this design already...can anyone please help?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118022
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=12572&pictureid=118021




Look what I found:
The bag below is called 'Baltimore' and was sold in 1999...


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> True, they do ship international, totally slipped my mind there since I haven't had the best luck with their online customer service.  My experience with the online rep had been sporatic replies at best, hopefully others will have better luck than I had.   Price-wise it probably won't be too different from purchasing it in the States due to custom duty and such.



I am sorry you haven't had luck but I have had responses to all my inquiries, with pricing etc.  It is without VAT as it is being shipped to US.  You are able to get bags that Barneys doesn't carry.


----------



## lulilu

LadyDelvaux said:


> Look what I found:
> The bag below is called 'Baltimore' and was sold in 1999...
> View attachment 3273722
> View attachment 3273723



Lucky find!


----------



## klynneann

LadyDelvaux said:


> Look what I found:
> The bag below is called 'Baltimore' and was sold in 1999...
> View attachment 3273722
> View attachment 3273723



Wow.  So cool!


----------



## rdgldy

carlinha said:


> *my newest Delvaux addition, the limited edition Dark Night Tempete GM
> *


Just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## leslulu

LadyDelvaux said:


> Look what I found:
> The bag below is called 'Baltimore' and was sold in 1999...
> View attachment 3273722
> View attachment 3273723


WOW thank you so much! I am really happy that I found this little treasure.


----------



## chwenhuey

i just bought my 1st Delvaux last month... love it


----------



## LadyDelvaux

chwenhuey said:


> i just bought my 1st Delvaux last month... love it




Congratulations!  Which one did you buy? Maybe you also have a picture for us...


----------



## lulilu

chwenhuey said:


> i just bought my 1st Delvaux last month... love it





LadyDelvaux said:


> Congratulations!  Which one did you buy? Maybe you also have a picture for us...



Yes!  At least give us the details so we can live vicariously.


----------



## Birdonce

poptarts said:


> Hi guys! Another fan checking in. I've always admired Delvaux bags for the quality, but felt it was a little too "proper" for my causal/sporty style. I was so wrong! My dear friend carlinha's beautiful Lagon MM completely changed my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I received my first piece a few days ago. I am totally over the moon about the craftsmanship and leather.
> 
> 
> 
> My mini black box w/stingray




Just reading this whole thread and this one :faint is so beautiful!


----------



## Birdonce

lulilu said:


> New Delvaux limited edition line.  Very cool.




I love the Brilliant with the cloud lining. Glad they are continuing the Magritte influence!


----------



## chwenhuey

lulilu said:


> Yes!  At least give us the details so we can live vicariously.



it is a mini Brilliant in red ... but I do not know how to post photo here, can somebody teach me >,<


----------



## chwenhuey

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here you go [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## poptarts

Birdonce said:


> Just reading this whole thread and this one :faint is so beautiful!



Thanks so much Birdonce 


===========

Sharing two little Magritte items. Major thanks to my dear friend Carlinha for helping me get them


----------



## LadyDelvaux

chwenhuey said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Beautiful! Very cute... I like the color, sunset I guess...


----------



## carlinha

poptarts said:


> Thanks so much Birdonce
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> Sharing two little Magritte items. Major thanks to my dear friend Carlinha for helping me get them



  i should have gotten one of those cloud coin purses for myself too!  so adorable!


----------



## carlinha

chwenhuey said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



super cute, love it!!!


----------



## SandySummer

carlinha said:


> *my newest Delvaux addition, the limited edition Dark Night Tempete GM
> *




You totally inspired me! I was able to purchase one yesterday.


----------



## boneka20

SandySummer said:


> You totally inspired me! I was able to purchase one yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3275386




Wow super cute! May I know how much dark night in MM size?


----------



## carlinha

SandySummer said:


> You totally inspired me! I was able to purchase one yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3275386




Woohoo congrats twin!!!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## SandySummer

boneka20 said:


> Wow super cute! May I know how much dark night in MM size?




I was told it only comes in one size. It was about 850 euros in Paris.


----------



## boneka20

SandySummer said:


> I was told it only comes in one size. It was about 850 euros in Paris.




That is a reasonable price, thank you for sharing. Is the size more like GM or MM? Is it hard to get (limited), or they had few when you bought it?


----------



## SandySummer

carlinha said:


> Woohoo congrats twin!!!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




I saw one person with it at FSH but when I went to Palais Royal I showed them the photo you posted onInstagram. Hope you don't mind! &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Birdonce

poptarts said:


> Thanks so much Birdonce
> 
> 
> ===========
> 
> Sharing two little Magritte items. Major thanks to my dear friend Carlinha for helping me get them




Ahhhh! Need! Carlinha, be my friend [emoji13]?!?!
Seriously, is there a way to get those not in store? How much were they?


----------



## carlinha

boneka20 said:


> That is a reasonable price, thank you for sharing. Is the size more like GM or MM? Is it hard to get (limited), or they had few when you bought it?



the Dark Night only comes in the GM size.



SandySummer said:


> I saw one person with it at FSH but when I went to Palais Royal I showed them the photo you posted onInstagram. Hope you don't mind! &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;



sure, i don't mind


----------



## emorylight

All these eye candies!!  Congrats on everyone's new acquisitions!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Longchamp

Lovely new Delvaux goodies!!
  Huge fan here!
But don't want the word to get out too much as would hate to see the bags become more mainstream.


----------



## leslulu

Longchamp said:


> Lovely new Delvaux goodies!!
> Huge fan here!
> But don't want the word to get out too much as would hate to see the bags become more mainstream.


same thought here...so hard to find a gracefully designed handbag with great crastmanship and highend quality that hasn't been overly exposed to all the crazy trendy fashion followers...


----------



## emorylight

leslulu said:


> same thought here...so hard to find a gracefully designed handbag with great crastmanship and highend quality that hasn't been overly exposed to all the crazy trendy fashion followers...



+1


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

My Dark Night arrived yesterday!


----------



## emorylight

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3279629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dark Night arrived yesterday!



Congrats on your new bag!

I'm getting my Dark Night at the end of this month, can't wait!


----------



## SandySummer

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3279629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dark Night arrived yesterday!




Beautiful! Can you believe how light it is?


----------



## emorylight

Feeling homesick so I went to my local boutique to do a little retail therapy.  Much to my pleasant surprise, they finally got in one of the bags on my Delvaux wishlist!   I present to you my new Delvaux Brillant Mini in Rose Indien, and with it the Madame Compact Wallet in matching color!


----------



## emorylight

And here's a photo of my new Delvaux family member in action.  My Brillant Mini at high tea!


----------



## Longchamp

Lovely bag and wallet, congrats.
Have a spring offering coming my way from Paris.
May take awhile, but will post when it arrives.


----------



## cucomelon5

Does anyone know how Delvaux recommends storing Brillant bags?  Is it better to store them laying down or standing upright?  Thanks!


----------



## emorylight

Longchamp said:


> Lovely bag and wallet, congrats.
> Have a spring offering coming my way from Paris.
> May take awhile, but will post when it arrives.



Thank you, Longchamp! 
Advance congrats on your upcoming new addition.


----------



## Glorioushb

Have had my Delvaux for a few year, didn't wear it much. Preferred my Vuitton which I get more wear.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

cucomelon5 said:


> Does anyone know how Delvaux recommends storing Brillant bags?  Is it better to store them laying down or standing upright?  Thanks!



I would say standing upright, just to make sure the handle isn't pushed sideways...


----------



## chwenhuey

LadyDelvaux said:


> I would say standing upright, just to make sure the handle isn't pushed sideways...



at least I have mine standing upright, in the dust bag....


----------



## emorylight

My Delvaux acquisition of the week!  My Tempete GM in Rose Indien is here!


----------



## lulilu

carlinha said:


> *my newest Delvaux addition, the limited edition Dark Night Tempete GM
> *





SandySummer said:


> You totally inspired me! I was able to purchase one yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3275386



Mine finally came from Belgium today.  Love it!


----------



## BalLVLover

My Dark Night is on its way and should be here tomorrow! Carlinha, I blame you for this purchase[emoji6]! I saw yours on IG and was [emoji7]! I was so excited when my SA called me yesterday and told me she had one for me!


----------



## papertiger

emorylight said:


> My Delvaux acquisition of the week!  My Tempete GM in Rose Indien is here!





It's uber fabulous, I wish you the very best to wear it 



emorylight said:


> And here's a photo of my new Delvaux family member in action.  My Brillant Mini at high tea!



So cute 



BalLVLover said:


> My Dark Night is on its way and should be here tomorrow! Carlinha, I blame you for this purchase[emoji6]! I saw yours on IG and was [emoji7]! I was so excited when my SA called me yesterday and told me she had one for me!



Congratulations, looking forward to your reveal


----------



## papertiger

LVuittonLuvr said:


> View attachment 3279629
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Dark Night arrived yesterday!



Incredible colour

Congratulations on your too


----------



## emorylight

papertiger said:


> It's uber fabulous, I wish you the very best to wear it
> 
> So cute



Thank you, papertiger!   These bags have been getting lots of regular use lately, I just love them so much


----------



## emorylight

I'm late to the Dark Night party but as they say, "Better late than never!"   I picked up my Dark Night Tempete tonight at the store.  I love it so much that I took her out to dinner the same night.  Here's my new Dark Night Tempete with my teddy Pom charm, I tried to take it against the light at night to capture its essence.   The picture simply doesn't do it justice.


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> I'm late to the Dark Night party but as they say, "Better late than never!"   I picked up my Dark Night Tempete tonight at the store.  I love it so much that I took her out to dinner the same night.  Here's my new Dark Night Tempete with my teddy Pom charm, I tried to take it against the light at night to capture its essence.   The picture simply doesn't do it justice.



At what store did you get it if you don't mind?  I had mine sent from Belgium.


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> At what store did you get it if you don't mind?  I had mine sent from Belgium.



I got mine while in Tokyo!


----------



## BalLVLover

Here is mine. She was held captive by Fedex for two days. [emoji170][emoji276][emoji170]


----------



## emorylight

BalLVLover said:


> Here is mine. She was held captive by Fedex for two days. [emoji170][emoji276][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3293197



I love it   Congratulations on your new Dark Night


----------



## BalLVLover

emorylight said:


> I love it   Congratulations on your new Dark Night




Thank you! Congrats on yours as well! Now I'm ready for summer! [emoji2]


----------



## Glorioushb

Don't know this brand, so staying with Hermes.


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> I got mine while in Tokyo!



I am going to be in SG in a few weeks, and the Delvaux stores (they have 2 I think) are on my list.  We have none in the US.  My Barneys in NYC carries them, but so few.  I can't wait to check them out.


----------



## lulilu

Glorioushb said:


> Don't know this brand, so staying with Hermes.



I think many Delvaux fans are also H afficianados, dear.  The quality is quite comparable.  Certainly superior to Bendel, DKNY, Furla and others you are familiar with.  And not inferior to LV.  Maybe you should learn a little about it before rejecting it.


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> I am going to be in SG in a few weeks, and the Delvaux stores (they have 2 I think) are on my list.  We have none in the US.  My Barneys in NYC carries them, but so few.  I can't wait to check them out.



I tried to get mine from Barneys before, and didn't have much luck because they were really limited in stock.  I find that I often have much better luck if I try the boutiques when I travel.  Best of luck while you're in Singapore, I haven't been to the boutiques there but was told that they have a really good selection!


----------



## emorylight

BalLVLover said:


> Thank you! Congrats on yours as well! Now I'm ready for summer! [emoji2]



Thanks!  You'll love using the Dark Night, she's becoming my go-to everyday bag


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> I think many Delvaux fans are also H afficianados, dear.  The quality is quite comparable.  Certainly superior to Bendel, DKNY, Furla and others you are familiar with.  And not inferior to LV.  Maybe you should learn a little about it before rejecting it.



+1
I'm an H afficionado as well, and I can attest that Delvaux's quality is most certainly comparable to Hermes.  Like Hermes, Delvaux also has a rich history, and while they've taken a different approach from Hermes [Hermes expanded its service offerings to include other products and Delvaux stays mostly with leather goods in general], both are great brands with impeccable craftsmanship.


----------



## nycmom

Glorioushb said:


> Have had my Delvaux for a few year, didn't wear it much. Preferred my Vuitton which I get more wear.





Glorioushb said:


> Don't know this brand, so staying with Hermes.


----------



## lulilu

Glorioushb said:


> Have had my Delvaux for a few year, didn't wear it much. Preferred my Vuitton which I get more wear.





Glorioushb said:


> Don't know this brand, so staying with Hermes.




Which Delvaux bags do you have?  Which LV do you compare it to?


----------



## lulilu

nycmom said:


>



+1


----------



## na294

lulilu said:


> I think many Delvaux fans are also H afficianados, dear.  The quality is quite comparable.  Certainly superior to Bendel, DKNY, Furla and others you are familiar with.  And not inferior to LV.  Maybe you should learn a little about it before rejecting it.



I agree 100%!

My husband was actually telling my Hermes SA about how he thinks only Hermes bags are worth the price and she said well there is also Delvaux that is comparable.  

Personally I love Delvaux bags but DH does not like the design.  I did show him some in person and he did fid the quality to be stellar.  

I have also found Delvaux service to be top notch though I have only browsed for now


----------



## sellmecandies

lulilu said:


> I am going to be in SG in a few weeks, and the Delvaux stores (they have 2 I think) are on my list.  We have none in the US.  My Barneys in NYC carries them, but so few.  I can't wait to check them out.



Go to the one at Scotts Square! I'm from Singapore, that's the main botique.


----------



## emorylight

Delvaux has uploaded some pictures of their next season's bags!  Looks like they got quite a range of colors coming up for the next season.  I can't seem to get the pictures to show properly, but you guys can find them online.


----------



## lulilu

sellmecandies said:


> Go to the one at Scotts Square! I'm from Singapore, that's the main botique.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> Delvaux has uploaded some pictures of their next season's bags!  Looks like they got quite a range of colors coming up for the next season.  I can't seem to get the pictures to show properly, but you guys can find them online.



Are you talking about fall-winter?  the spring-summer photos have been around and I am on the list for some.  (Inquring minds need to know lol)


----------



## lulilu

lulilu said:


> The new collection: https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...tm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1601-SS16-Piment



link to spring-summer bags


----------



## Iris Gris

I have the most non-Delvaux Delvaux there is, a slouchy unstructured hobo called the 25 Heures in a beautiful dark blue-violet. I adore it... will post pix later.


----------



## Longchamp

Have some Delvaux goodies on way to me. Taking sooo long!
But yes some fall colors up on their Instagram.

https://www.instagram.com/delvaux/?hl=en


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> Are you talking about fall-winter?  the spring-summer photos have been around and I am on the list for some.  (Inquring minds need to know lol)



Yup, I'm referring to Fall-Winter.  There're some really nice ones coming out.  There's a really nice dark rich red shade coming, and also a yellow-green shade called absinthe.


----------



## carlinha

Some pics from their IG:


----------



## leechiyong

carlinha said:


> Some pics from their IG:
> 
> View attachment 3298058
> 
> View attachment 3298059


Is that a Tempête charm or simply the micro I spy?


----------



## emorylight

Iris Gris said:


> I have the most non-Delvaux Delvaux there is, a slouchy unstructured hobo called the 25 Heures in a beautiful dark blue-violet. I adore it... will post pix later.



Please post!  I love seeing the lesser known Delvaux bags!


----------



## emorylight

Longchamp said:


> Have some Delvaux goodies on way to me. Taking sooo long!
> But yes some fall colors up on their Instagram.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/delvaux/?hl=en



Same!  I'm still waiting for some stuff from previous season myself.  What do you have coming your way?


----------



## emorylight

carlinha said:


> Some pics from their IG:
> 
> View attachment 3298058
> 
> View attachment 3298059



Too many from this collection that I need to add to the wishlist


----------



## emorylight

leechiyong said:


> Is that a Tempête charm or simply the micro I spy?



It's definitely a Tempete charm.  For the Fall/Winter season, they're also coming out with Tempete Mini, which is the in-between size of Tempete MM and Tempete Micro.


----------



## leechiyong

emorylight said:


> It's definitely a Tempete charm.  For the Fall/Winter season, they're also coming out with Tempete Mini, which is the in-between size of Tempete MM and Tempete Micro.



Thank you for the intel!

Want.  ASAP.  I saw there's an ivory one in the S/S collection.  Can't wait to call my SA at Barney's; I'm a tad bit mini bag charm obsessed and the Tempête is more my style.  Never pulled the trigger on the micro though, as I'm always hesitant to buy something without seeing it in person, but charms I'll do.  *sees self falling down the Delvaux rabbit hole*


----------



## carlinha

emorylight said:


> Too many from this collection that I need to add to the wishlist




Omg same!!! I'm a dead woman!!!  I simply love the absinthe and rose candy (was told it's similar to rose indien from last season but brighter!!!!) [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## bagaholic92

Hi everyone here,

Im thinking to buy my first delvaux bag. Anyone know what is the retail price in Paris for Mini Brilliant? TIA[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> Same!  I'm still waiting for some stuff from previous season myself.  What do you have coming your way?



Something in toile and naturale.


----------



## emorylight

leechiyong said:


> Thank you for the intel!
> 
> Want.  ASAP.  I saw there's an ivory one in the S/S collection.  Can't wait to call my SA at Barney's; I'm a tad bit mini bag charm obsessed and the Tempête is more my style.  Never pulled the trigger on the micro though, as I'm always hesitant to buy something without seeing it in person, but charms I'll do.  *sees self falling down the Delvaux rabbit hole*



In my opinion, the micro is too small to really fit anything other than a phone.  An iPhone 6S barely leaves enough room for anything else.  I think Mini will be the ideal cross-body size.



carlinha said:


> Omg same!!! I'm a dead woman!!!  I simply love the absinthe and rose candy (was told it's similar to rose indien from last season but brighter!!!!) [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



I want them all  There's another color that's called rouge de poupre, it's a gorgeous shade of dark red that's perfect for the colder season. 



bagaholic92 said:


> Hi everyone here,
> 
> Im thinking to buy my first delvaux bag. Anyone know what is the retail price in Paris for Mini Brilliant? TIA[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



I don't know the pricing in Paris, but I'm sure one of the ladies here can help. 



lulilu said:


> Something in toile and naturale.



That's exciting!  You have to share pictures when you get it.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Delvaux bag on sale at Barneys.com
http://www.barneys.com/delvaux-simplissime-tote-502362066.html#q=Delvaux&fromInstantSearch=false&start=42


----------



## cic

I have finally purchased my first Delvaux  It is Tempete MM. 

I have to really praise their customer service in the New Bond Street Boutique. If anyone living in London or visiting London is considering a Delvaux, I would really recommend visiting the store. Very comfortable and warm atmosphere.

Thank you for letting me share this experience. I do have more pictures, if anyone is interested in seeing


----------



## Longchamp

emorylight said:


> Same!  I'm still waiting for some stuff from previous season myself.  What do you have coming your way?



Here's a pix of bag I'm long waiting for.


----------



## Longchamp

cic said:


> I have finally purchased my first Delvaux  It is Tempete MM.
> 
> I have to really praise their customer service in the New Bond Street Boutique. If anyone living in London or visiting London is considering a Delvaux, I would really recommend visiting the store. Very comfortable and warm atmosphere.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this experience. I do have more pictures, if anyone is interested in seeing



Huge congrats. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## emorylight

Handbag Goddess said:


> Delvaux bag on sale at Barneys.com
> http://www.barneys.com/delvaux-simp...ml#q=Delvaux&fromInstantSearch=false&start=42



That's a really good deal.  Thanks for sharing! 



cic said:


> I have finally purchased my first Delvaux  It is Tempete MM.
> 
> I have to really praise their customer service in the New Bond Street Boutique. If anyone living in London or visiting London is considering a Delvaux, I would really recommend visiting the store. Very comfortable and warm atmosphere.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this experience. I do have more pictures, if anyone is interested in seeing



Congrats on your first Delvaux!  That's the pimente color from this season, absolutely gorgeous! 



Longchamp said:


> Here's a pix of bag I'm long waiting for.



Is that a Brillant in vegetal?  Love the contrast stitching!  When is it arriving?


----------



## Longchamp

emorylight said:


> Is that a Brillant in vegetal?  Love the contrast stitching!  When is it arriving?



Your guess is as good as mine. I've been guaranteed the bag is mine but no word on shipping. SMH, how they can't have offerings from this season ready to ship other than the Dark Knight, which doesn't fit my style but cute bag.

You are good. It is the Brilliant in vegetal.

I read the post seomeone has the toile on order.  Another gorgeous bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I've been guaranteed the bag is mine but no word on shipping. SMH, how they can't have offerings from this season ready to ship other than the Dark Knight, which doesn't fit my style but cute bag.
> 
> You are good. It is the Brilliant in vegetal.
> 
> I read the post seomeone has the toile on order.  Another gorgeous bag.




Ooh! You are very lucky! This is my favorite Delvaux style. Huge congrats. [emoji4] I hope you get the bag soon.


----------



## emorylight

Longchamp said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I've been guaranteed the bag is mine but no word on shipping. SMH, how they can't have offerings from this season ready to ship other than the Dark Knight, which doesn't fit my style but cute bag.
> 
> You are good. It is the Brilliant in vegetal.
> 
> I read the post seomeone has the toile on order.  Another gorgeous bag.



They might be a bit behind on some of their older and staple items.  I was told that vegetal is a permanent color, so it's likely that they're trying to get the limited editions done first before going back to making the staple bags.  I don't know which boutique you're getting your bag from, but I know the boutiques in Asia had been a bit behind in getting their shipments due to Chinese New Year.  I hope you get your bag soon, I've seen vegetal Brillant in person and it's beautiful and very versatile.


----------



## emorylight

I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!  

The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!


----------



## Longchamp

emorylight said:


> They might be a bit behind on some of their older and staple items.  I was told that vegetal is a permanent color, so it's likely that they're trying to get the limited editions done first before going back to making the staple bags.  I don't know which boutique you're getting your bag from, but I know the boutiques in Asia had been a bit behind in getting their shipments due to Chinese New Year.  I hope you get your bag soon, I've seen vegetal Brillant in person and it's beautiful and very versatile.



Very wise.
Vegetal is permanent but the stitching is spring offering only.


----------



## Longchamp

emorylight said:


> I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!
> 
> The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!



Oh my so beautiful.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> Here's a pix of bag I'm long waiting for.



the east/west brilliant????  gorgeous!

they told me April


----------



## emorylight

Longchamp said:


> Very wise.
> Vegetal is permanent but the stitching is spring offering only.



I'm sure it'll come soon.  I'm still waiting for a bag from SS15, so I don't think it's unusual that some things take longer.


----------



## emorylight

Longchamp said:


> Oh my so beautiful.



Thank you!   Now I just want the SS16 items to arrive at the store so that I have more colors to play with.


----------



## globetrotter07

Does anyone know whether the price in Belgium is lower than in Paris? And how much is the magritte tempete? TIA


----------



## lulilu

globetrotter07 said:


> Does anyone know whether the price in Belgium is lower than in Paris? And how much is the magritte tempete? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3300799



I understand it's a GM and is 7550 euro in Belgium.


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!
> 
> The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!



Woah!  Amazing to own in every size!


----------



## globetrotter07

lulilu said:


> I understand it's a GM and is 7550 euro in Belgium.




Thanks lulilu [emoji4]


----------



## cic

Thank you, Longchamp and emorylight! 

@emorylight, what a wonderful collection! And you chose a very pretty colour =]


----------



## globetrotter07

How about these two? The magritte brillant is an MM right? (Sorry if I'm wrong [emoji55]) and how much is the tempete in MM? I was planning on buying the magritte collection, but it's so expensive [emoji87] and I'm willing to settle for the original design lol TIA


----------



## Summerof89

Guys, I'm late to join but I love tempete!!! Does anyone know whether Japan stock delvaux? New or vintage ? Thanks!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

katelynmsy said:


> Guys, I'm late to join but I love tempete!!! Does anyone know whether Japan stock delvaux? New or vintage ? Thanks!!!




Yes Japan does but I think price is higher. If u can you r better off buying from EU


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

globetrotter07 said:


> Does anyone know whether the price in Belgium is lower than in Paris? And how much is the magritte tempete? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3300799




Not sure about the special items but the normal tempete was a few 100 euros cheaper in Belgium in 2014.


----------



## lulilu

globetrotter07 said:


> How about these two? The magritte brillant is an MM right? (Sorry if I'm wrong [emoji55]) and how much is the tempete in MM? I was planning on buying the magritte collection, but it's so expensive [emoji87] and I'm willing to settle for the original design lol TIA
> 
> View attachment 3301548



The magritte collection has two bags (as far as I know):  a MM brilliant and GM tempete.

For the regular tempetes, I would look at Barney's website for US pricing.  EU will be less.


----------



## Saarke

Hey Everyone,


I was wondering, what do you think about the "DARK KNIGHT" Limited edition from Delvaux?
I'm tepmted by it... because I like the design of the tempete... but would it be worth the money?
I know the Tempete is out of my reach at the moment


----------



## Saarke

globetrotter07 said:


> How about these two? The magritte brillant is an MM right? (Sorry if I'm wrong [emoji55]) and how much is the tempete in MM? I was planning on buying the magritte collection, but it's so expensive [emoji87] and I'm willing to settle for the original design lol TIA
> 
> View attachment 3301548


I know that the Margritte Briliant retails at 5550 at the moment (saw it in shop this saturday in Belgium). I think that the "normal" version retails at approx 4500-5000 for the MM.


----------



## Saarke

globetrotter07 said:


> Does anyone know whether the price in Belgium is lower than in Paris? And how much is the magritte tempete? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3300799


I do think the price is cheaper in Belgium then in Paris. Can't tell the price of the tempete, but the Delvaux Margritte Briliant is 5550 in Belgium.


----------



## Saarke

cic said:


> I have finally purchased my first Delvaux  It is Tempete MM.
> 
> I have to really praise their customer service in the New Bond Street Boutique. If anyone living in London or visiting London is considering a Delvaux, I would really recommend visiting the store. Very comfortable and warm atmosphere.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this experience. I do have more pictures, if anyone is interested in seeing




Stunning handbag! And that color is sooo pretty!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Saarke said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what do you think about the "DARK KNIGHT" Limited edition from Delvaux?
> I'm tepmted by it... because I like the design of the tempete... but would it be worth the money?
> I know the Tempete is out of my reach at the moment



Do you own any Delvaux bags?  If not, I'd save for the leather version as there are different sizes hence different prices
There is a Tempete clutch that I've been eyeing that comes with a chain 
And the price is reasonable


----------



## Saarke

Handbag Goddess said:


> Do you own any Delvaux bags?  If not, I'd save for the leather version as there are different sizes hence different prices
> There is a Tempete clutch that I've been eyeing that comes with a chain
> And the price is reasonable



I already own several Delvaux items &#128522;
A tempete clutch? Sounds interesting
, I haven't seen it in the Antwerp store last weekend. Do you have a picture'?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Saarke said:


> I already own several Delvaux items &#128522;
> A tempete clutch? Sounds interesting
> , I haven't seen it in the Antwerp store last weekend. Do you have a picture'?



Here you go...


----------



## Saarke

Handbag Goddess said:


> Here you go...



Aha! Looks interesting. But I do like the design of the classic Tempete....


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Saarke said:


> Aha! Looks interesting. But I do like the design of the classic Tempete....



Let us know what you decide with the Black Night Tempete


----------



## cic

Saarke said:


> Stunning handbag! And that color is sooo pretty!


Thank you so much


----------



## carlinha

cic said:


> I have finally purchased my first Delvaux  It is Tempete MM.
> 
> I have to really praise their customer service in the New Bond Street Boutique. If anyone living in London or visiting London is considering a Delvaux, I would really recommend visiting the store. Very comfortable and warm atmosphere.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this experience. I do have more pictures, if anyone is interested in seeing



absolutely stunning gorgeous color!  congrats cic!



Longchamp said:


> Here's a pix of bag I'm long waiting for.



i love the stitching details!



emorylight said:


> I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!
> 
> The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!



wow amazing family emorylight! 



Saarke said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what do you think about the "DARK KNIGHT" Limited edition from Delvaux?
> I'm tepmted by it... because I like the design of the tempete... but would it be worth the money?
> I know the Tempete is out of my reach at the moment



i have the dark night and i love it, but it's a more casual bag because of the material.... it's not super expensive either, but if you want a more versatile bag, save up for the leather version


----------



## sellmecandies

emorylight said:


> I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!
> 
> The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!



What can you fit inside the mini? Sorry if someone already asked this question before..


----------



## crayonmashi

emorylight said:


> I guess it's time for my reveal, too!   Behold, my Brillant MM in Rose Indien!  I just got it this morning.  After months of waiting, I was finally able to add the missing piece to my puzzle today and now my Rose Indien Brillant family is finally complete!
> 
> The first photo is my Brillant MM in Rose Indien.  The second photo is my entire Brillant family in Rose Indien:  GM, MM, Mini, and Charm!



wow, absolutely sublime. I CANT EVEN :worthy:


----------



## Summerof89

U guys 
Help !! I'm in Japan and this medium is 659,000 yen 
Thoughts? 
Also anywhere I can get cheaper ? I'm ok with vintage or pre loved


----------



## klynneann

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3306712
> 
> 
> U guys
> Help !! I'm in Japan and this medium is 659,000 yen
> Thoughts?
> Also anywhere I can get cheaper ? I'm ok with vintage or pre loved



It's gorgeous!


----------



## shinstar85

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3306712
> 
> 
> U guys
> Help !! I'm in Japan and this medium is 659,000 yen
> Thoughts?
> Also anywhere I can get cheaper ? I'm ok with vintage or pre loved



Nice! it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## lulilu

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3306712
> 
> 
> U guys
> Help !! I'm in Japan and this medium is 659,000 yen
> Thoughts?
> Also anywhere I can get cheaper ? I'm ok with vintage or pre loved



I did a quick $$ transfer to USD.  The medium is 5700 USD, so only 200 USD more in Japan.  So, pretty much the same price as in the US.  Cheaper likely in EU.


----------



## emorylight

Saarke said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 
> I was wondering, what do you think about the "DARK KNIGHT" Limited edition from Delvaux?
> I'm tepmted by it... because I like the design of the tempete... but would it be worth the money?
> I know the Tempete is out of my reach at the moment



Let me preface this by saying that I actually am not a fan of navy color.  However, I LOVE the Dark Night so I think that says a lot in this case.  It's incredibly sturdy and very light.  Because it's dark in color and actually not all that transparent, I've been able to use it both as a casual bag and a work bag.  The structured shape with the dark shiny texture help give it a more business-feel, I just remove the shoulder strap and use it as a handle bag, pair it with a power suit and voila!  A good work bag!  If I want to go casual with it, I just add the shoulder strap, pair it with jeans and it works just as well.

Personally, I think it's worth the money.  If the leather version is not in your immediate plan at the moment, I'll say go for Dark Night.  That'll give you a chance to familiarize with using this bag while you save up for the leather version.  Besides, Dark Night is a limited edition so it'd also be nice to have a collector's item in your collection.


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> Woah!  Amazing to own in every size!



Thank you!   I just love Brillants



cic said:


> @emorylight, what a wonderful collection! And you chose a very pretty colour =]



Thank you!  Now I'm going to do the same with the Pimente color. 



carlinha said:


> wow amazing family emorylight!



Thank you!  At the rate this is going I'm going to need a new closet



sellmecandies said:


> What can you fit inside the mini? Sorry if someone already asked this question before..



I can actually fit a fair bit inside my mini:  keys, wallet, cell phone, lipstick, gloves, and tissues.  Brillant Mini is incredibly handy.



crayonmashi said:


> wow, absolutely sublime. I CANT EVEN :worthy:



Thanks so much!  I'm definitely turning into a Delvaux groupie


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I actually am not a fan of navy color.  However, I LOVE the Dark Night so I think that says a lot in this case.  It's incredibly sturdy and very light.  Because it's dark in color and actually not all that transparent, I've been able to use it both as a casual bag and a work bag.  The structured shape with the dark shiny texture help give it a more business-feel, I just remove the shoulder strap and use it as a handle bag, pair it with a power suit and voila!  A good work bag!  If I want to go casual with it, I just add the shoulder strap, pair it with jeans and it works just as well.
> 
> Personally, I think it's worth the money.  If the leather version is not in your immediate plan at the moment, I'll say go for Dark Night.  That'll give you a chance to familiarize with using this bag while you save up for the leather version.  Besides, Dark Night is a limited edition so it'd also be nice to have a collector's item in your collection.



I agree.  I love mine.


----------



## Onthego

emorylight said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I actually am not a fan of navy color.  However, I LOVE the Dark Night so I think that says a lot in this case.  It's incredibly sturdy and very light.  Because it's dark in color and actually not all that transparent, I've been able to use it both as a casual bag and a work bag.  The structured shape with the dark shiny texture help give it a more business-feel, I just remove the shoulder strap and use it as a handle bag, pair it with a power suit and voila!  A good work bag!  If I want to go casual with it, I just add the shoulder strap, pair it with jeans and it works just as well.
> 
> Personally, I think it's worth the money.  If the leather version is not in your immediate plan at the moment, I'll say go for Dark Night.  That'll give you a chance to familiarize with using this bag while you save up for the leather version.  Besides, Dark Night is a limited edition so it'd also be nice to have a collector's item in your collection.





lulilu said:


> I agree.  I love mine.



I agree I love the color the shape and the strap. And yes versatile bag. Not too crazy  about the snap closer. But I also noticed it can scratch easily. I have been using it everyday and everywhere for 2 weeks. How do you all keep it clean? Or from picking up so much dust? A fun bag with a serious color.


----------



## ekat

katelynmsy said:


> View attachment 3306712
> 
> 
> U guys
> Help !! I'm in Japan and this medium is 659,000 yen
> Thoughts?
> Also anywhere I can get cheaper ? I'm ok with vintage or pre loved


Ok I'm in love &#8211; this bag is gorgeous!!!! :love eyes:

I hope you got it!


----------



## Summerof89

ekat said:


> Ok I'm in love  this bag is gorgeous!!!! :love eyes:
> 
> I hope you got it!




I know how beautiful is she!!! Sadly I didn't  I got my hands on a birkin and I just couldn't say no  but THIS BEAUTY is def on the list !!!


----------



## sensei

anyone know where i would be able to source a "contemporain reporter" in last season's color. i remember walking past singapore's scotts road boutique in January, and they had a beautiful tan leather "contemporain reporter", but however i noticed that this season they seemed to have changed the colors, which I'm not a big fan of.


----------



## emorylight

sensei said:


> anyone know where i would be able to source a "contemporain reporter" in last season's color. i remember walking past singapore's scotts road boutique in January, and they had a beautiful tan leather "contemporain reporter", but however i noticed that this season they seemed to have changed the colors, which I'm not a big fan of.



By tan do you mean vegetal or another color?  Looking at last season's colors, I seem to recall seeing one in olive and another in black when I was in Macau last month.


----------



## sensei

emorylight said:


> By tan do you mean vegetal or another color?  Looking at last season's colors, I seem to recall seeing one in olive and another in black when I was in Macau last month.



not too sure, but i can show you what color i saw. its more that kind of tan

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2a/f2/0e/2af20e024aa430f69550b325409ac91a.jpg

absolutely beautiful bag, just wrong timing (ran out of time in singapore). im hoping i can find it again when im back there in august.

pretty sure olive was released after tan was removed from the website photos


----------



## OneMoreDay

Has anyone tried ordering from overseas before? I wrote an email asking about prices and they asked if I was going to a store or having it shipped to my country. Still waiting for a response from them after I replied that I would prefer the latter. I'm curious to know if any Delvaux fans here have done it?

Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MRS.Hermes

OneMoreDay said:


> Has anyone tried ordering from overseas before? I wrote an email asking about prices and they asked if I was going to a store or having it shipped to my country. Still waiting for a response from them after I replied that I would prefer the latter. I'm curious to know if any Delvaux fans here have done it?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app




they are able to ship to you plus shipping and full inaurance&#65292;we need to pay for tax and duty


----------



## kasumi168

MRS.Hermes said:


> they are able to ship to you plus shipping and full inaurance&#65292;we need to pay for tax and duty



Did you buy one from them directly to ship to Australia? What style did you get?


----------



## emorylight

sensei said:


> not too sure, but i can show you what color i saw. its more that kind of tan
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2a/f2/0e/2af20e024aa430f69550b325409ac91a.jpg
> 
> absolutely beautiful bag, just wrong timing (ran out of time in singapore). im hoping i can find it again when im back there in august.
> 
> pretty sure olive was released after tan was removed from the website photos



The color in that photo is definitely vegetal.  I wouldn't worry if I were you though, because vegetal is one of their permanent colors so I'm sure they'll be making your bag in vegetal again.  At times they would skip a season or two for a particular style in a particular color (for example, they skipped tortorelle for Brillant in one of the recent seasons but it's back again), but they'll bring it back.  I'll keep my eyes peeled on this end and PM you if I see anything when I'm traveling.


----------



## emorylight

OneMoreDay said:


> Has anyone tried ordering from overseas before? I wrote an email asking about prices and they asked if I was going to a store or having it shipped to my country. Still waiting for a response from them after I replied that I would prefer the latter. I'm curious to know if any Delvaux fans here have done it?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app



I hadn't have the best of luck in contacting the online service, but I was able to get a response once after multiple follow-ups.  They gave me three options:  going to a local store nearby that may have the item, shipping the item to me, or wire them money remotely and then pick up at one of the larger stores in Belgium. 

Depending on your preference, the second option is probably the most convenient one since the bag will come to you.  However, the downside of having something shipped to you is you won't actually get to see or examine the goods until you receive it, and that once you put in duty, shipping, and insurance, it's not that much cheaper than buying it locally. 

I'm not sure what's the pricing like where you are, but I remember the total for having a Brillant shipped to me in the States to be only a little less than getting it at the local Barney's.


----------



## sensei

emorylight said:


> The color in that photo is definitely vegetal.  I wouldn't worry if I were you though, because vegetal is one of their permanent colors so I'm sure they'll be making your bag in vegetal again.  At times they would skip a season or two for a particular style in a particular color (for example, they skipped tortorelle for Brillant in one of the recent seasons but it's back again), but they'll bring it back.  I'll keep my eyes peeled on this end and PM you if I see anything when I'm traveling.



Awesome! Great to know that that particular color isnt a one off, or discontinued for good.

Also just want to know, anywhere online or instore that would ship this to australia? I can't seem to find anywhere in Australia that even does Delvaux. When in Singapore, I remember the saleslady quoting the bag at ~SG$3500. Now all savvy shoppers know that luxury bags in singapore hasn't been as competitive as it once was. So naturally, I would want to know where else would I be able to get one


----------



## Longchamp

Good news. Received email that my bag is available!!
Will wire funds Monday , may be here by end of week.

Promise to post pix!!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

kasumi168 said:


> Did you buy one from them directly to ship to Australia? What style did you get?




I requested a brillant mini&#65292; the one they offer which i have already own&#65292;so I didn't buy from them.


----------



## lulilu

Onthego said:


> I agree I love the color the shape and the strap. And yes versatile bag. Not too crazy  about the snap closer. But I also noticed it can scratch easily. I have been using it everyday and everywhere for 2 weeks. How do you all keep it clean? Or from picking up so much dust? A fun bag with a serious color.



Did you figure out the dust issue?  I wonder about an anti-static cloth of some type.  My clear plastic Xray bag has dust on it too.


----------



## Onthego

Longchamp said:


> Good news. Received email that my bag is available!!
> Will wire funds Monday , may be here by end of week.
> 
> Promise to post pix!!



I got my Dark Knight directly from Brussels to the US. It turned out slightly more than I expected because of the cost of the wire transfer and then I lost on the exchange rate they gave. Once it was in the US I paid for the Fed Ex and the tax. All these added costs were not originally factored in when I did the quick calculations in my head when I said I would buy it. But in the end I love the bag and I dont think it is available here anywhere, at least not yet.
So I am happy, but I will think twice next time about getting any bag from overseas unless I bring it back myself.


----------



## Onthego

lulilu said:


> Did you figure out the dust issue?  I wonder about an anti-static cloth of some type.  My clear plastic Xray bag has dust on it too.



Well I have been using the baby wipes I keep in the car for a quick dust removal, but in 24 hours there is just more dust. I love the idea of the antistatic cloth. Does it exist? Because you are right the plastic just attracts the dust.


----------



## Longchamp

Onthego said:


> I got my Dark Knight directly from Brussels to the US. It turned out slightly more than I expected because of the cost of the wire transfer and then I lost on the exchange rate they gave. Once it was in the US I paid for the Fed Ex and the tax. All these added costs were not originally factored in when I did the quick calculations in my head when I said I would buy it. But in the end I love the bag and I dont think it is available here anywhere, at least not yet.
> So I am happy, but I will think twice next time about getting any bag from overseas unless I bring it back myself.



Yes same issues when I used to get Goyard from Paris.
If I thought this bag would still be available when I travel to Paris in the fall, would have waited.


----------



## sensei

lulilu said:


> Did you figure out the dust issue?  I wonder about an anti-static cloth of some type.  My clear plastic Xray bag has dust on it too.



i remember being able to purchase anti static brushes used in electronics. maybe that can help you?


----------



## majusaka

emorylight said:


> The color in that photo is definitely vegetal.  I wouldn't worry if I were you though, because vegetal is one of their permanent colors so I'm sure they'll be making your bag in vegetal again.  At times they would skip a season or two for a particular style in a particular color (for example, they skipped tortorelle for Brillant in one of the recent seasons but it's back again), but they'll bring it back.  I'll keep my eyes peeled on this end and PM you if I see anything when I'm traveling.



Do you know if there's a permanent red colour for box leather brillant bags? TIA.


----------



## lulilu

Just a little shopping info (in  the US, we only have Barneys and the NY store does not have a great inventory, so I was excited to go to my first Delvaux boutique in SG).  The SG store had

1. the east/west brilliant pm in black and bright red orange for SG$6600
2. brilliant MM toile sangle sellier ivory--vegetal for SG$6800
3. brilliant MM (limited to Singapore) smoking noir-blanc ivory PUD for SG$11,000 (not sure what PUD means, but they wrote it down for me)

They also had various brilliants and tempetes in the new pale pinks and other colors, some of the brights (is it pimente?); some vegetale bags and SLGs.

I would kill for the LE brilliant.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  The ivory is patent leather.  But at SG$11,000, I couldn't pull the trigger.  My family was pushing me to get one, and I am here until Saturday, but I doubt I can do it.


----------



## Summerof89

The tempete mm in Japan retails for about 8000 aud converted. A great range is available in stores


----------



## lulilu

new red/ivory "smoking" collection: https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...er&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1603-Smoking


----------



## neednewbag

Hey Ladies,

Could anyone of you tell me the european price if the madame compact wallet?


----------



## neednewbag

emorylight said:


> Feeling homesick so I went to my local boutique to do a little retail therapy.  Much to my pleasant surprise, they finally got in one of the bags on my Delvaux wishlist!   I present to you my new Delvaux Brillant Mini in Rose Indien, and with it the Madame Compact Wallet in matching color!



Could you tell me the price of the madame compact wallet?


----------



## Longchamp

Not mine but sure is pretty.

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...roducts/dx-k0321-14-delveaux-ivory-tempete-gm


----------



## emorylight

neednewbag said:


> Could you tell me the price of the madame compact wallet?



Where I got it, it converts to about USD 1075.   It should be cheaper in Europe


----------



## neednewbag

emorylight said:


> Where I got it, it converts to about USD 1075.   It should be cheaper in Europe



Thank you dear!


----------



## wawa

Hey guys, I've been a Hermes fan until Delveaux opened in Canada and I've been reading on this brand! I see that Barneys online carries it with duty free shipping to Canada which is awesome ( not sure what it means when it says duty free shipping but anyhow) I've been thinking of buying my 1st delveaux brilliant. I see that most of you revealed some lovely colours of the bags but I'm wondering if it is too "boring" to buy a classic black box brilliant MM ?


----------



## lulilu

wawa said:


> Hey guys, I've been a Hermes fan until Delveaux opened in Canada and I've been reading on this brand! I see that Barneys online carries it with duty free shipping to Canada which is awesome ( not sure what it means when it says duty free shipping but anyhow) I've been thinking of buying my 1st delveaux brilliant. I see that most of you revealed some lovely colours of the bags but I'm wondering if it is too "boring" to buy a classic black box brilliant MM ?



I would compare it with an Hermes kelly bag -- very classic and beautiful.  My MM is the Magritte one so it is not classic in that sense, but I love it.


----------



## chocolat

these r my 2 monotone babies...mini brillant & mm tempete [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chocolat

wawa said:


> Hey guys, I've been a Hermes fan until Delveaux opened in Canada and I've been reading on this brand! I see that Barneys online carries it with duty free shipping to Canada which is awesome ( not sure what it means when it says duty free shipping but anyhow) I've been thinking of buying my 1st delveaux brilliant. I see that most of you revealed some lovely colours of the bags but I'm wondering if it is too "boring" to buy a classic black box brilliant MM ?



i think it is not boring at all, u can always add a twilly to make it more colorful and change the look! [emoji1]


----------



## galex101404

I'm seriously considering purchasing a brilliant mini.. For those of you who own it, how do you like the size? Do you find it too small or difficult to get things in and out of? I'm either going for the mini brilliant or Celine nano. Any opinions would be greatly appreciate [emoji6]


----------



## wawa

chocolat said:


> i think it is not boring at all, u can always add a twilly to make it more colorful and change the look! [emoji1]




Thanks for sharing the beautiful photo Chocolat! Would you say the Tempe is more like a Kelly or the Brilliant? I'm a mother so I'm afraid the Tempte is hard to open and close, so I've been looking at the Brilliant MM and mini, I just wonder how much I could put in a mini... Argggggg so hard to decide!


----------



## wawa

wawa said:


> Thanks for sharing the beautiful photo Chocolat! Would you say the Tempe is more like a Kelly or the Brilliant? I'm a mother so I'm afraid the Tempte is hard to open and close, so I've been looking at the Brilliant MM and mini, I just wonder how much I could put in a mini... Argggggg so hard to decide!




I have a Celine nano and it's perfect for everyday bag; brilliant mini you probably need to take care of it more comparing to the nano [emoji28] and again it's Delveaux the craftsmanship is the top notch [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

chocolat said:


> View attachment 3320045
> 
> these r my 2 monotone babies...mini brillant & mm tempete [emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous ![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MRS.Hermes

chocolat said:


> View attachment 3320045
> 
> these r my 2 monotone babies...mini brillant & mm tempete [emoji5]&#65039;




wow&#65281;gorgeous ! the white is hard to get&#65281;may I know where did you get it&#65311; tia


----------



## chocolat

wawa said:


> Thanks for sharing the beautiful photo Chocolat! Would you say the Tempe is more like a Kelly or the Brilliant? I'm a mother so I'm afraid the Tempte is hard to open and close, so I've been looking at the Brilliant MM and mini, I just wonder how much I could put in a mini... Argggggg so hard to decide!



yes tempete is similar to a kelly...it is not difficult to open/close, just need to know where the closure is when aiming...brilliant mini is quite tiny..i feel it is good as a dinner bag and i don't put much when using it..only tissue hp cards...1 point to share is i need to use both hands to open/close so i try not to open often [emoji28][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chocolat

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous ![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





MRS.Hermes said:


> wow&#65281;gorgeous ! the white is hard to get&#65281;may I know where did you get it&#65311; tia



thanks ladies! [emoji4] i found the white mini in hk ard 2 yrs back...i tik ivory is their regular color so they should still have it in stock...did u ask your SA to bring in for u?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

chocolat said:


> thanks ladies! [emoji4] i found the white mini in hk ard 2 yrs back...i tik ivory is their regular color so they should still have it in stock...did u ask your SA to bring in for u?




they ask me to wait for 1 year&#65292;


----------



## Pourquoipas

wawa said:


> Hey guys, I've been a Hermes fan until Delveaux opened in Canada and I've been reading on this brand! I see that Barneys online carries it with duty free shipping to Canada which is awesome ( not sure what it means when it says duty free shipping but anyhow) I've been thinking of buying my 1st delveaux brilliant. I see that most of you revealed some lovely colours of the bags but I'm wondering if it is too "boring" to buy a classic black box brilliant MM ?




Very interesting, I've bought my first Delvaux brillant 20 years ago in burgundy red grained leather. I lived in Belgium then and every respectable's ladies grail bag was a Delvaux brillant. My mother in law had a black box, it was the granny version. Now I have my scratched Delvaux sprayed back to his original glory , looks like new outside. The shape holds up 100%.
But I don't love it anymore, I'm into Kellies now!


----------



## wawa

Just curious, does it make any difference that the bag made in France ? Or made in Belgium? I've noticed each bags are made in different places


----------



## Pourquoipas

wawa said:


> Just curious, does it make any difference that the bag made in France ? Or made in Belgium? I've noticed each bags are made in different places




Honestly I don't think so, mine is made in Belgium, they all were then I suppose..
For purists I'd go for made in Belgium if you can.


----------



## Mariapia

Pourquoipas said:


> Very interesting, I've bought my first Delvaux brillant 20 years ago in burgundy red grained leather. I lived in Belgium then and every respectable's ladies grail bag was a Delvaux brillant. My mother in law had a black box, it was the granny version. Now I have my scratched Delvaux sprayed back to his original glory , looks like new outside. The shape holds up 100%.
> But I don't love it anymore, I'm into Kellies now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320733




Absolutely beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely beautiful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you MariaPia, I might fall in love again[emoji7]


----------



## scarflover

Who can recommend Delvaux sales associate in US? Thank you.


----------



## boyaddict

Hi~ im newbies for Delvaux.... I love the brilliant but the country i live do not have Delvaux store. I browse and saw at labellov.com is that a trustable website? Tq


----------



## wawa

Can anyone help me in making a decision on a brilliant MM box leather, or mini Pimente in sellier ? They r both so beautiful but since this is my 1st Delvaux I wanna get one that is classic and I won't get tired of using it.  I have a black birkin which is size 35 that I always think it's too big on me ... Help help help!!!!! Can't make the decision!!! [emoji33]


----------



## hikarupanda

Has anyone in the US seen any Delvaux Simplissime City PM (the smaller size) at Barneys?? I have been eyeing this bag for months coz I really like the closure...but I hate that we don't have stand alone Delvaux boutique here and Barneys inventory sucks...


----------



## LabelCrush

boyaddict said:


> Hi~ im newbies for Delvaux.... I love the brilliant but the country i live do not have Delvaux store. I browse and saw at labellov.com is that a trustable website? Tq


Labellov.com is a trusted seller for authentic Delvaux handbags and accessories. I have only good experience buying on the website.


----------



## chocolat

wawa said:


> Just curious, does it make any difference that the bag made in France ? Or made in Belgium? I've noticed each bags are made in different places



both my bags r made in France..not sure if there is any difference.


----------



## wawa

hikarupanda said:


> Has anyone in the US seen any Delvaux Simplissime City PM (the smaller size) at Barneys?? I have been eyeing this bag for months coz I really like the closure...but I hate that we don't have stand alone Delvaux boutique here and Barneys inventory sucks...
> View attachment 3322952
> 
> View attachment 3322955





There's the stand alone boutique in Nordstrom Vancouver, you can give them a call they do free shipping also


----------



## papertiger

chocolat said:


> View attachment 3320045
> 
> these r my 2 monotone babies...mini brillant & mm tempete [emoji5]&#65039;



These are too perfect


----------



## hikarupanda

wawa said:


> There's the stand alone boutique in Nordstrom Vancouver, you can give them a call they do free shipping also




They ship to the US from Canada? And import tax is required too?


----------



## klynneann

hikarupanda said:


> They ship to the US from Canada? And import tax is required too?



No, they won't ship to the US.  I've already tried lol...


----------



## hikarupanda

klynneann said:


> No, they won't ship to the US.  I've already tried lol...




That's what I thought....I think in the US we can only buy from Barney's....


----------



## Longchamp

My beautiful Brilliant Sellier Surpique arrived Wednesday
I was thrilled, more beautiful than in pictures.


BUT.. the shoulder ring fell off yesterday.  I got up early this morning to ring the boutique in Brussels and send them pictures. Waiting to hear back. 
I took the bag to a very respected cobbler and he would not repair. 
As if I send the bag back, I think I will be out the almost $500 in customs fees.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> My beautiful Brilliant Sellier Surpique arrived Wednesday
> I was thrilled, more beautiful than in pictures.
> 
> 
> BUT.. the shoulder ring fell off yesterday.  I got up early this morning to ring the boutique in Brussels and send them pictures. Waiting to hear back.
> I took the bag to a very respected cobbler and he would not repair.
> As if I send the bag back, I think I will be out the almost $500 in customs fees.



Wow.  That is the first I have seen a quality problem with Delvaux.  Can you somehow write "return" on the shipping, and ask them to do the same?  It seems there must be some way to avoid paying double customs fees if they send you a new one.  Or maybe they can arrange to send it to Barneys and you can get it there without customs fees?  IDK


----------



## Longchamp

Update.
They sent me their DHL account to pay for shipping.

They were very apologetic, kind and followed up right away.


----------



## wawa

Longchamp said:


> My beautiful Brilliant Sellier Surpique arrived Wednesday
> I was thrilled, more beautiful than in pictures.
> 
> 
> BUT.. the shoulder ring fell off yesterday.  I got up early this morning to ring the boutique in Brussels and send them pictures. Waiting to hear back.
> I took the bag to a very respected cobbler and he would not repair.
> As if I send the bag back, I think I will be out the almost $500 in customs fees.





Apparently Delvaux is owned by this Hong Kong company called Fung company for a few years, thus they got the money to opened up stores all over Asia, and funds to update the styles and create more colours.  However, the manufacturer is still mainly in France and Belgium, but also in Vietnam.  I wonder if this has to do with the poor quality since it is now Hong Kong owned.


----------



## Longchamp

wawa said:


> Apparently Delvaux is owned by this Hong Kong company called Fung company for a few years, thus they got the money to opened up stores all over Asia, and funds to update the styles and create more colours.  However, the manufacturer is still mainly in France and Belgium, but also in Vietnam.  I wonder if this has to do with the poor quality since it is now Hong Kong owned.



I have other Delvaux pieces that are high quality. This mishap came as huge surprise to me.
I was glad to see the ring was screwed in not glued in place.

Their CS so far has been superb handling the problem.


----------



## lulilu

Longchamp said:


> Update.
> They sent me their DHL account to pay for shipping.
> 
> They were very apologetic, kind and followed up right away.



Good news!  I have always found them to be very responsive and to provide great prompt service.  Hope you get your bag back soon.


----------



## Longchamp

lulilu said:


> Good news!  I have always found them to be very responsive and to provide great prompt service.  Hope you get your bag back soon.



Thank you thank you!
Will keep this thread updated.


----------



## papertiger

Longchamp said:


> My beautiful Brilliant Sellier Surpique arrived Wednesday
> I was thrilled, more beautiful than in pictures.
> 
> 
> BUT.. the shoulder ring fell off yesterday.  I got up early this morning to ring the boutique in Brussels and send them pictures. Waiting to hear back.
> I took the bag to a very respected cobbler and he would not repair.
> As if I send the bag back, I think I will be out the almost $500 in customs fees.



These things happen once in a while with every brand including H, so sorry it happened to you. I don't believe you should be out of a single cent. 

From what I've read they're handling OK (700) please keep us updated


----------



## wawa

Let's hope you don't have to pay a cent!


----------



## emorylight

galex101404 said:


> I'm seriously considering purchasing a brilliant mini.. For those of you who own it, how do you like the size? Do you find it too small or difficult to get things in and out of? I'm either going for the mini brilliant or Celine nano. Any opinions would be greatly appreciate [emoji6]



I'll preface this by saying that I'm actually not a fan of small bags because I like bags to be proportionate to my body size of tall and recently ... chunky .  However, I find that the Brillant Mini works surprisingly well for me.  The shoulder strap is long enough to be used as a cross-body bag, which means it proportionately looks okay.  In terms of what I can put in it, it actually fits a good bit for a mini bag.  I can put two cellphones (blackberry and an HTC that's the size of the smaller iPhone model), a pack of tissue paper, compact wallet, lipstick, and keys.

Out of all of my Brillant bags, I find that I use the Mini the most, followed by the MM, and lastly the GM.  The only complaint I have about the bag is I do find it harder to open but that's a common challenge I have with all the Brillant bags, although the upside of that is you don't have to worry about theft as much!


----------



## emorylight

wawa said:


> Just curious, does it make any difference that the bag made in France ? Or made in Belgium? I've noticed each bags are made in different places



As far as I know, it doesn't make a difference.  The original workshop was in Belgium and then they built another one in France for both workload sharing and logistical purposes.  However, the exotic leather bags do tend to be made in Belgium.


----------



## emorylight

scarflover said:


> Who can recommend Delvaux sales associate in US? Thank you.



Try the ladies at Barneys Las Vegas, they're quite helpful!   Alma's great and she's very proactive.


----------



## emorylight

lulilu said:


> Just a little shopping info (in  the US, we only have Barneys and the NY store does not have a great inventory, so I was excited to go to my first Delvaux boutique in SG).  The SG store had
> 
> 1. the east/west brilliant pm in black and bright red orange for SG$6600
> 2. brilliant MM toile sangle sellier ivory--vegetal for SG$6800
> 3. brilliant MM (limited to Singapore) smoking noir-blanc ivory PUD for SG$11,000 (not sure what PUD means, but they wrote it down for me)
> 
> They also had various brilliants and tempetes in the new pale pinks and other colors, some of the brights (is it pimente?); some vegetale bags and SLGs.
> 
> I would kill for the LE brilliant.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  The ivory is patent leather.  But at SG$11,000, I couldn't pull the trigger.  My family was pushing me to get one, and I am here until Saturday, but I doubt I can do it.



Did you end up getting the LE Brillant?   I was in Hong Kong two weeks ago and they had one there as well, it seems to be a little less expensive than Singapore.  If you're still in Asia right now, you can try to swing by Hong Kong or take the ferry over to Macau.  There're boutiques in both places.


----------



## emorylight

wawa said:


> Hey guys, I've been a Hermes fan until Delveaux opened in Canada and I've been reading on this brand! I see that Barneys online carries it with duty free shipping to Canada which is awesome ( not sure what it means when it says duty free shipping but anyhow) I've been thinking of buying my 1st delveaux brilliant. I see that most of you revealed some lovely colours of the bags but I'm wondering if it is too "boring" to buy a classic black box brilliant MM ?



If I were you, you should get what you want to buy!  Don't get a black box because classic color/leather/style is the thing to do because there are really no rules.  I find that I get the most enjoyment out of my bags when I buy the one that really "speaks" to me and wear it when I feel like it, even if the colors may clash.  However, if black bag is what you really want, I'd suggest going with something a little more unconventional because you can always find black leather bags (including box) in most brands.  Delvaux came out with this really interesting woven leather style late last year that incorporates three(?) different kinds of black leather interwoven into one.  It came in both the MM and GM, and the GM one has black box trim while the MM one has black patent leather trim.  I got the MM because someone got the GM before I did, it really is quite unique!


----------



## emorylight

chocolat said:


> View attachment 3320045
> 
> these r my 2 monotone babies...mini brillant & mm tempete [emoji5]&#65039;



Beautiful collection!


----------



## emorylight

majusaka said:


> Do you know if there's a permanent red colour for box leather brillant bags? TIA.



I was told that there is a permanent red, though I cannot remember the exact name ... It may be Rouge de Pourpre.


----------



## emorylight

Let's see if I can get this multi-quote thing right so I don't keep spamming the whole page with my replies. 



wawa said:


> Can anyone help me in making a decision on a brilliant MM box leather, or mini Pimente in sellier ? They r both so beautiful but since this is my 1st Delvaux I wanna get one that is classic and I won't get tired of using it.  I have a black birkin which is size 35 that I always think it's too big on me ... Help help help!!!!! Can't make the decision!!! [emoji33]



If you don't mind sharing, how tall are you and what size bags do you generally consider as the right size for you?  Brillant MM is only 28cm wide and the Mini is even smaller.  Birkin 35cm is definitely a lot bigger than either of the Brillant so it's possible that the Brillant MM may suit you better. 



wawa said:


> Apparently Delvaux is owned by this Hong Kong company called Fung company for a few years, thus they got the money to opened up stores all over Asia, and funds to update the styles and create more colours.  However, the manufacturer is still mainly in France and Belgium, but also in Vietnam.  I wonder if this has to do with the poor quality since it is now Hong Kong owned.



At the end of the day, it is up to the company's own QA standard and guideline that drives the quality.  The bags are still being made in Belgium and France, and it's not unheard of to have an exception on quality issue amongst the many that are made.  I've seen this happening with Bottega, Louis Vuitton (three times in my case and the products were all made in France), and Hermes.  I don't think the country of ownership being Hong Kong has any impact on the quality. That's like saying everything made in China-related regions is of poor quality when in reality it's dependent on what it is that we're referring to. I personally owned many custom-made art pieces made in Hong Kong and China that are of great quality and are very durable.  



Longchamp said:


> My beautiful Brilliant Sellier Surpique arrived Wednesday
> I was thrilled, more beautiful than in pictures.
> 
> BUT.. the shoulder ring fell off yesterday.  I got up early this morning to ring the boutique in Brussels and send them pictures. Waiting to hear back.
> I took the bag to a very respected cobbler and he would not repair.
> As if I send the bag back, I think I will be out the almost $500 in customs fees.



Beautiful piece! I'm sorry to hear about the issue, though.  Good thing they are willing to fix it and will cover the cost.  Hope you get it back soon!


----------



## boyaddict

May i know the hardware will get oxidized easily?


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> Did you end up getting the LE Brillant?   I was in Hong Kong two weeks ago and they had one there as well, it seems to be a little less expensive than Singapore.  If you're still in Asia right now, you can try to swing by Hong Kong or take the ferry over to Macau.  There're boutiques in both places.



Thanks dear. I had already traveled on.  I see they have red/ivory now as well.


----------



## wawa

emorylight said:


> Let's see if I can get this multi-quote thing right so I don't keep spamming the whole page with my replies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind sharing, how tall are you and what size bags do you generally consider as the right size for you?  Brillant MM is only 28cm wide and the Mini is even smaller.  Birkin 35cm is definitely a lot bigger than either of the Brillant so it's possible that the Brillant MM may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, it is up to the company's own QA standard and guideline that drives the quality.  The bags are still being made in Belgium and France, and it's not unheard of to have an exception on quality issue amongst the many that are made.  I've seen this happening with Bottega, Louis Vuitton (three times in my case and the products were all made in France), and Hermes.  I don't think the country of ownership being Hong Kong has any impact on the quality. That's like saying everything made in China-related regions is of poor quality when in reality it's dependent on what it is that we're referring to. I personally owned many custom-made art pieces made in Hong Kong and China that are of great quality and are very durable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful piece! I'm sorry to hear about the issue, though.  Good thing they are willing to fix it and will cover the cost.  Hope you get it back soon!




Hi Emorylight,

I'm only 5'2 and when I tried on the brilliant MM it didn't shine on me  and I haven't get a chance to try the mini yet.


----------



## emorylight

wawa said:


> Hi Emorylight,
> 
> I'm only 5'2 and when I tried on the brilliant MM it didn't shine on me  and I haven't get a chance to try the mini yet.



If you have the opportunity, I highly recommend you give the mini a shot!   There're coming out with Tempete Mini for next season, so that can be worth a try too.


----------



## wawa

emorylight said:


> If you have the opportunity, I highly recommend you give the mini a shot!   There're coming out with Tempete Mini for next season, so that can be worth a try too.





Today I went and tried on the mini, it is very spacious inside but I'm just not so sure how much I will love it once the mini bag is out of the trend... For the Tempte, I thought it's hard to open/close? I prefer something easier to open since I'm always hands full with a 2 year old son, and compared with Tempte and brilliant I thought brilliant may be easier


----------



## baggybagg

hi, may i know delvaux tempete micro and mm price in euro?
and what do you all think about tempete micro? do you find it hard to put things inside cause it's so small? actually i fell the micro is a little bit too small but the mm is too big for me.
i have LV alma bag and it works well for me, but i haven't see the micro because it always sold out here in singapore. can someone enlighten me? many thanks!


----------



## baggybagg

wawa said:


> Today I went and tried on the mini, it is very spacious inside but I'm just not so sure how much I will love it once the mini bag is out of the trend... For the Tempte, I thought it's hard to open/close? I prefer something easier to open since I'm always hands full with a 2 year old son, and compared with Tempte and brilliant I thought brilliant may be easier


oh oh i didn't know there will be tempete mini coming.. may i know when it will be available? would totally love ittt


----------



## madisonmamaw

i love love love delvaux - however it is quite a battle to find much in usa as i believe only barneys carries a small collection

during my vacation to belgium last year i was able to come back with 2 most adorable bags

and just received the dark knight as a valentines day gift from DH earlier this year as my SA was able track one down from brussels and fedex'ed one to my location =)


----------



## ehy12

I didnt know there was a Delvaux thread!! So happy other ladies love this brand! I was lucky enough to score my classic black box brilliant mm while i was travelling in seoul last year. I am obsessed with this bag and kicking myself i didnt also get the red which was GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Longchamp

ehy12 said:


> I didnt know there was a Delvaux thread!! So happy other ladies love this brand! I was lucky enough to score my classic black box brilliant mm while i was travelling in seoul last year. I am obsessed with this bag and kicking myself i didnt also get the red which was GORGEOUS!!



Gorgeous. No worries, the red will appear again in another season.


----------



## papertiger

ehy12 said:


> I didnt know there was a Delvaux thread!! So happy other ladies love this brand! I was lucky enough to score my classic black box brilliant mm while i was travelling in seoul last year. I am obsessed with this bag and kicking myself i didnt also get the red which was GORGEOUS!!



Black beauty


----------



## ehy12

papertiger said:


> Black beauty


Thank you! Love this bag so much!! Its completely elegant!!


----------



## baggybagg

hi anyone know when is tempete new size mini coming out? someone did mention that there will be tempete mini coming soon. i really want to buy the mini


----------



## Mae2

I live in belgium and i have to say that delvaux really isnt that special here...


----------



## wawa

What's your opinion on this canvas brilliant guys?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

wawa said:


> View attachment 3343390
> 
> 
> What's your opinion on this canvas brilliant guys?




Personally I'm not a fan. But I prefer the tempete and Madame over the brilliant.


----------



## lulilu

wawa said:


> View attachment 3343390
> 
> 
> What's your opinion on this canvas brilliant guys?



Saw it in person in SG and love it!  I am actually waiting for the D tote in this toile/leather combo.  A great summer bag (I am a big toile fan).


----------



## lulilu

madisonmamaw said:


> i love love love delvaux - however it is quite a battle to find much in usa as i believe only barneys carries a small collection
> 
> during my vacation to belgium last year i was able to come back with 2 most adorable bags
> 
> and just received the dark knight as a valentines day gift from DH earlier this year as my SA was able track one down from brussels and fedex'ed one to my location =)



I am having fun carrying my dark knight--isn't it an interesting bag?


----------



## lulilu

ehy12 said:


> I didnt know there was a Delvaux thread!! So happy other ladies love this brand! I was lucky enough to score my classic black box brilliant mm while i was travelling in seoul last year. I am obsessed with this bag and kicking myself i didnt also get the red which was GORGEOUS!!



love this!


----------



## klynneann

wawa said:


> View attachment 3343390
> 
> 
> What's your opinion on this canvas brilliant guys?



I love it.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

wawa said:


> View attachment 3343390
> 
> 
> What's your opinion on this canvas brilliant guys?




I have the brilliant east/west in canvas. And I love it, it's so versatile and easy to combine...


----------



## Longchamp

lulilu said:


> Saw it in person in SG and love it!  I am actually waiting for the D tote in this toile/leather combo.  A great summer bag (I am a big toile fan).



I know which bag you are talking about.  I almost ordered that too.
Please please post a pix when that beauty arrives.

My bag is still in customs,,, but now in Paris on way to be repaired.
Did I mention that I hate DHL. DHL told me on my end that the return was going to be a fiasco since using the sellers account.

The CS from Delvaux continues to be top shelf with apologies and concern.


----------



## madisonmamaw

lulilu said:


> I am having fun carrying my dark knight--isn't it an interesting bag?



hi bag twin =)
it is very nice
and i dont have to worry about it getting dirty/rained on since its pvc
i think i am rotating back to it starting tmr =)


----------



## Miss Al

lulilu said:


> Just a little shopping info (in  the US, we only have Barneys and the NY store does not have a great inventory, so I was excited to go to my first Delvaux boutique in SG).  The SG store had
> 
> 1. the east/west brilliant pm in black and bright red orange for SG$6600
> 2. brilliant MM toile sangle sellier ivory--vegetal for SG$6800
> 3. brilliant MM (limited to Singapore) smoking noir-blanc ivory PUD for SG$11,000 (not sure what PUD means, but they wrote it down for me)
> 
> They also had various brilliants and tempetes in the new pale pinks and other colors, some of the brights (is it pimente?); some vegetale bags and SLGs.
> 
> I would kill for the LE brilliant.  It is absolutely gorgeous.  The ivory is patent leather.  But at SG$11,000, I couldn't pull the trigger.  My family was pushing me to get one, and I am here until Saturday, but I doubt I can do it.


Hi dear,

Did you eventually get the bag? I live in SG and have walked past the Delvaux store quite a number of times but never entered. The store is always empty and the SAs are always chatting with each other. 

I am also very interested in the Le Brilliante MM but am not quite sure which color I should get. You mentioned that the bag costs S$11,000. Was it the price for the limited edition SG bag or for all Le Brilliante MM bags in normal leather? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lulilu

Miss Al said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Did you eventually get the bag? I live in SG and have walked past the Delvaux store quite a number of times but never entered. The store is always empty and the SAs are always chatting with each other.
> 
> I am also very interested in the Le Brilliante MM but am not quite sure which color I should get. You mentioned that the bag costs S$11,000. Was it the price for the limited edition SG bag or for all Le Brilliante MM bags in normal leather? Thanks in advance.



Hey Miss Al--

No I didn't get the special edition bag.  You should go into the store (I loved SG) as the SAs are wonderful and friendly.  I believe the regular MM is cheaper.  You are lucky to live in such a beautiful place with at least 2 Delvaux stores!!


----------



## Miss Al

lulilu said:


> Hey Miss Al--
> 
> No I didn't get the special edition bag.  You should go into the store (I loved SG) as the SAs are wonderful and friendly.  I believe the regular MM is cheaper.  You are lucky to live in such a beautiful place with at least 2 Delvaux stores!!




Thanks for the reply. I will go into the store next time... and try out the bag. I love the white/ivory Brilliant bag but I'm worried about the color. Wonder if it's easy to maintain?


----------



## emorylight

wawa said:


> Today I went and tried on the mini, it is very spacious inside but I'm just not so sure how much I will love it once the mini bag is out of the trend... For the Tempte, I thought it's hard to open/close? I prefer something easier to open since I'm always hands full with a 2 year old son, and compared with Tempte and brilliant I thought brilliant may be easier



I think you should get what you really like.  I never buy things base on trend because at the end of the day, the intention is to use the bags in good health!  If you like the mini because it works for you, I say don't worry about the trend especially trend comes and goes.  As for being difficult to get in and out of, I actually found Tempete easier to manage.  I just push the button right under the flap and it opens and to close it, it's pretty easy to "aim".  With Brillant it takes a good bit of maneuvering.


----------



## emorylight

baggybagg said:


> hi anyone know when is tempete new size mini coming out? someone did mention that there will be tempete mini coming soon. i really want to buy the mini



Tempete Mini is coming out for Fall/Winter 2016 collection and it's an in-between size of Tempete MM and Tempete Micro.


----------



## lulilu

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will go into the store next time... and try out the bag. I love the white/ivory Brilliant bag but I'm worried about the color. Wonder if it's easy to maintain?




The white is patent leather, so IDK.  It wouldn't be the part that goes against your body when you carry it.


----------



## baggybagg

emorylight said:


> Tempete Mini is coming out for Fall/Winter 2016 collection and it's an in-between size of Tempete MM and Tempete Micro.



many thanks for the info!! 
may i know when is the fall winter 2016 collection start?
i'm planning to go to europe around mid september, will it available in store alr?


----------



## carlinha

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will go into the store next time... and try out the bag. I love the white/ivory Brilliant bag but I'm worried about the color. Wonder if it's easy to maintain?







lulilu said:


> The white is patent leather, so IDK.  It wouldn't be the part that goes against your body when you carry it.




As far as I know the ivory is not patent but a smooth box leather (with a matte white covered HW).  I've had mine for a couple of years now and it still looks pristine... Granted, I do not carry it as a daily bag, and I take very good care of it and keep it in the dustbag hidden in my closet when not in use (my biggest fear is yellowing/oxidation over time which is quickened by sun and moon exposure)... But it's not insanely delicate to maintain.  I have zero color transfer on my bag.  I love it so much and think it's one of the most elegant bags I own.


----------



## lulilu

carlinha said:


> As far as I know the ivory is not patent but a box leather.  I've had mine for a couple of years now and it still looks pristine... Granted, I do not carry it as a daily bag, and I take very good care of it and keep it in the dustbag hidden in my closet when not in use (my biggest fear is yellowing/oxidation over time which is quickened by sun and moon exposure)... But it's not insanely delicate to maintain.  I love it so much and think it's one of the most elegant bags I own.



Please show us a photo?  They told me it was special for SG and it had that stamped inside of it.  The ivory square was definitely shinier than the black leather on the bag, so I assumed it was a patent leather of some sort.  Maybe just super polished?

Drives me crazy that something is supposed to be unique to a store/city and then is more widely available.  I know they've come out with the two-color bags in other styles plus the red combo.  I just love them.

MissAl, please get more info when you go into the boutique.  I am so jealous you have them in your city.  Looking at the Delvaux counter in Barneys Madison is not the same.  I wonder if the Beverly Hills store is better?


----------



## lulilu

emorylight said:


> I think you should get what you really like.  I never buy things base on trend because at the end of the day, the intention is to use the bags in good health!  If you like the mini because it works for you, I say don't worry about the trend especially trend comes and goes.  As for being difficult to get in and out of, I actually found Tempete easier to manage.  I just push the button right under the flap and it opens and to close it, it's pretty easy to "aim".  With Brillant it takes a good bit of maneuvering.



I find the tempete easier than the brilliant as well -- leave the side straps undone and just do as emorylight said, push the button and it's open.


----------



## carlinha

lulilu said:


> Please show us a photo?  They told me it was special for SG and it had that stamped inside of it.  The ivory square was definitely shinier than the black leather on the bag, so I assumed it was a patent leather of some sort.  Maybe just super polished?
> 
> Drives me crazy that something is supposed to be unique to a store/city and then is more widely available.  I know they've come out with the two-color bags in other styles plus the red combo.  I just love them.
> 
> MissAl, please get more info when you go into the boutique.  I am so jealous you have them in your city.  Looking at the Delvaux counter in Barneys Madison is not the same.  I wonder if the Beverly Hills store is better?




Maybe I'm talking about an older model?  But I haven't seen a white patent one, do you have a pic?




A good pic online of the mini brillant:


----------



## lulilu

Here is a link to an article about the special edition Singapore brilliant: 

http://www.luxury-insider.com/luxur...pore-limited-edition-delvaux-brillant-smoking


----------



## lulilu

carlinha said:


> Maybe I'm talking about an older model?  But I haven't seen a white patent one, do you have a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good pic online of the mini brillant:



Love this!!!


----------



## baronessa

The current prices in Belgium are as follows (SS2016):

Tempête GM Calf: Nude/Amande (W32CM X H25CM X D12CM) - 5250
Tempête Micro Alligator: Amande (W16,5CM X H14CM X D6,5CM) - 14000


Brillant GM Calf Mirage: Amande & Ivory (W36CM X H27,5CM X D19CM) - 6550
Brillant MM Calf Mirage: Amande & Ivory (W29CM X H21,5CM X D13,5CM) - 4900
Brillant Mini Calf Mirage: Amande & Ivory (W20CM X H16CM X D11CM) - 3750


Brillant MM Box Calf: Ivory (W29CM X H21,5CM X D13,5CM) - 4450

  René Magritte Limited Edition Dans les nuages :
  Tempête GM : 6550
  Brillant MM : 5550


----------



## lulilu

baronessa said:


> The current prices in Belgium are as follows (SS2016):
> 
> Tempête GM Calf: Nude/Amande (W32CM X H25CM X D12CM) - 5250
> Tempête Micro Alligator: Amande (W16,5CM X H14CM X D6,5CM) - 14000
> 
> 
> Brillant GM Calf Mirage: Amande & Ivory (W36CM X H27,5CM X D19CM) - 6550
> Brillant MM Calf Mirage: Amande & Ivory (W29CM X H21,5CM X D13,5CM) - 4900
> Brillant Mini Calf Mirage: Amande & Ivory (W20CM X H16CM X D11CM) - 3750
> 
> 
> Brillant MM Box Calf: Ivory (W29CM X H21,5CM X D13,5CM) - 4450
> 
> René Magritte Limited Edition Dans les nuages :
> Tempête GM : 6550
> Brillant MM : 5550



Thanks!


----------



## Wildisthewind

Hi,
I have been hunting for a Simplissime City PM Bag in Grey Lin with Piment edging . Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laantje

When I saw the designs on the website they do look quite conservative and rather unappealing. However, seeing the bags irl in the Delvaux boutique here in Ghent is a different matter.
I own a gorgeous bottle green bucket bag by them that was hand-me-down from my mother-in-law. It's super high quality and still looks brand new, appart from some scratches that will easily be buffed out.
It is quite heavy (leather lined) and rather impractical (bucket style), but I love how it looks on me. Also, since I'm Belgian, it's quite nice to own a high end Belgian bag, hehe 

Grrrr, been trying to upload a picture of the bag for ages, but it just won't work.Too bad.


----------



## Monique1004

Wildisthewind said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been hunting for a Simplissime City PM Bag in Grey Lin with Piment edging . Any help would be greatly appreciated.




I think I saw it on display at Barneys Madison Ave a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Monique1004

ehy12 said:


> I didnt know there was a Delvaux thread!! So happy other ladies love this brand! I was lucky enough to score my classic black box brilliant mm while i was travelling in seoul last year. I am obsessed with this bag and kicking myself i didnt also get the red which was GORGEOUS!!




May I ask how much it was? Did you get it from duty free or their boutique? I'm planning to go to Korea this summer & debating wether to get it from there or Barneys. I really want to get the brilliant MM in red.


----------



## ehy12

Monique1004 said:


> May I ask how much it was? Did you get it from duty free or their boutique? I'm planning to go to Korea this summer & debating wether to get it from there or Barneys. I really want to get the brilliant MM in red.


I got it from the Delvaux boutique inside the Hyundai Department store connected to the Coex compkex. It was a new boutique and the SAs were amazing!!! Really lovely and helpful. I am sorry but I cannot remember the exact price. I remember that the exchange rate was fantastic back then and with the vat return..it ended up being a really good deal versus purchasing from Barneys.


----------



## Monique1004

ehy12 said:


> I got it from the Delvaux boutique inside the Hyundai Department store connected to the Coex compkex. It was a new boutique and the SAs were amazing!!! Really lovely and helpful. I am sorry but I cannot remember the exact price. I remember that the exchange rate was fantastic back then and with the vat return..it ended up being a really good deal versus purchasing from Barneys.




Thank you! It's very helpful. I'm already waiting list for the color I want anyway so I guess it doesn't hurt to check when I go to Korea.


----------



## Wildisthewind

Monique1004 said:


> I think I saw it on display at Barneys Madison Ave a couple of weeks ago.


Thank you so much ! Got it!


----------



## Monique1004

Wildisthewind said:


> Thank you so much ! Got it!




Yeah! Happy for you~


----------



## namie

Does Delvaux has end of season Sale for their bags?


----------



## Monique1004

namie said:


> Does Delvaux has end of season Sale for their bags?




In the Us, they're only carried at Barneys & often sold out. I don't think they would go on sale.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

namie said:


> Does Delvaux has end of season Sale for their bags?




I've never seen them on sale but maybe in Brussels.


----------



## antwerp

They have special sales in Antwerp, above the shop. I think by invitation only.


----------



## madisonmamaw

antwerp said:


> They have special sales in Antwerp, above the shop. I think by invitation only.


Do you know by chance when the sales take place?

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## antwerp

madisonmamaw said:


> Do you know by chance when the sales take place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


Normally around the sales time: July. I'll let you know of I recieve an invitation. Some years I do and Some years I don't.


----------



## madisonmamaw

antwerp said:


> Normally around the sales time: July. I'll let you know of I recieve an invitation. Some years I do and Some years I don't.


Thank you so much darling 
Do you have your eyes on anything in particular lately

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babygal14

Is Japan a good choice to get a brilliant ?  Is the cost higher then SG ?


----------



## baggybagg

hi anyone know the price in euro for tempete micro and medium now? 
many thanks before


----------



## baronessa

My Delvaux Brillant (PM in black and MM special edition in navy)


----------



## poptarts

OneMoreDay said:


> Has anyone tried ordering from overseas before? I wrote an email asking about prices and they asked if I was going to a store or having it shipped to my country. Still waiting for a response from them after I replied that I would prefer the latter. I'm curious to know if any Delvaux fans here have done it?
> 
> Sent from my Passport using PurseForum mobile app



I used to order from one of the stores in Belgium, the transactions were smooth and even with the duty and shipping, I still saved quite a bit compare to US. retail.

Sadly last year I was told since my shipping destination is the US, I will be charged the same price as US retail. So once I pay the shipping and duty, it's actually more expensive than US retail. However, if I buy and pick it up in person (or have a friend pick it up for me) at the boutique, then I pay EU price, which is significantly less. I'm not sure what prompted the price adjustment; perhaps it's the high demand for their goods.

Now I shop with the London boutique. It's the same price whether I buy in person in London, or I ship it back home  (there's still duty of course, but no difference in price for the goods). I really enjoyed working with the Brussels store but sadly it's more expensive buying from them unless I buy in person.


----------



## lulilu

poptarts said:


> I used to order from one of the stores in Belgium, the transactions were smooth and even with the duty and shipping, I still saved quite a bit compare to US. retail.
> 
> Sadly last year I was told since my shipping destination is the US, I will be charged the same price as US retail. So once I pay the shipping and duty, it's actually more expensive than US retail. However, if I buy and pick it up in person (or have a friend pick it up for me) at the boutique, then I pay EU price, which is significantly less. I'm not sure what prompted the price adjustment; perhaps it's the high demand for their goods.
> 
> Now I shop with the London boutique. It's the same price whether I buy in person in London, or I ship it back home  (there's still duty of course, but no difference in price for the goods). I really enjoyed working with the Brussels store but sadly it's more expensive buying from them unless I buy in person.



Is the London price still cheaper than US?  I have found that Barneys doesn't always carry all the European styles and/or they sell out fast.  So buying in the US isn't always a great option.


----------



## baggybagg

lulilu said:


> Is the London price still cheaper than US?  I have found that Barneys doesn't always carry all the European styles and/or they sell out fast.  So buying in the US isn't always a great option.



hi 
anyone know the price of tempete micro and tempete mm now?


----------



## poptarts

lulilu said:


> Is the London price still cheaper than US?  I have found that Barneys doesn't always carry all the European styles and/or they sell out fast.  So buying in the US isn't always a great option.




Tempete MM is 3400 GBP I believe, which is roughly $4850 USD. It's $5700 USD at Barneys. But you do need to factor in duty. I don't mind bc like you, I find the inventory here pretty limited. Hope this helps


----------



## baronessa

baggybagg said:


> hi
> anyone know the price of tempete micro and tempete mm now?



Delvaux Tempête MM is 4250


----------



## BelleFleur

Hi!  Question:  I have a vintage Le Pin in a pebbled orange/red leather. Any recommendations on a leather cleaner for me? TIA!!


----------



## baggybagg

baronessa said:


> Delvaux Tempête MM is 4250



thanks for the info 
what about the micro one?


----------



## baronessa

baggybagg said:


> thanks for the info
> what about the micro one?



Delvaux Tempête Micro is 2250


----------



## papertiger

baronessa said:


> My Delvaux Brillant (PM in black and MM special edition in navy)
> 
> View attachment 3375548



 +


----------



## mungoo33

This thread does not seem to be current but my Barneys Sa has this limited edition bag that just came in. Thanks. 


Black Edition, Delvaux L'humour Brillant



This is the first bag Delvaux designed for the World Fair - it does not have a shoulder strap, and is bigger than the GM.   Here's a side by side comparison of the Black Edition next to the GM. $11,200

Pls pm for sa info if there is any interest on this bag [emoji16].


----------



## Monique1004

mungoo33 said:


> This thread does not seem to be current but my Barneys Sa has this limited edition bag that just came in. Thanks.
> View attachment 3389416
> 
> Black Edition, Delvaux L'humour Brillant
> 
> View attachment 3389419
> 
> This is the first bag Delvaux designed for the World Fair - it does not have a shoulder strap, and is bigger than the GM.   Here's a side by side comparison of the Black Edition next to the GM. $11,200
> 
> Pls pm for sa info if there is any interest on this bag [emoji16].



I guess you took the pictures from 5th Ave store I guess.


----------



## fawnhagh

wawa said:


> Hi Emorylight,
> 
> I'm only 5'2 and when I tried on the brilliant MM it didn't shine on me  and I haven't get a chance to try the mini yet.


I am 5'3 and I definitely prefer the mini over the MM. Mini is very versatile and easy to wear, and it is surprisingly roommy comparing to many other mini bags too! My SA in Brussels also told me that mini is always selling better than MM.


----------



## fawnhagh

wawa said:


> Today I went and tried on the mini, it is very spacious inside but I'm just not so sure how much I will love it once the mini bag is out of the trend... For the Tempte, I thought it's hard to open/close? I prefer something easier to open since I'm always hands full with a 2 year old son, and compared with Tempte and brilliant I thought brilliant may be easier


I find Tempete easy to open but difficult to close when you have it on your shoulder. That closure is so little and sort of hidden under the flap which makes it difficult to locate. Brillant is also difficult to with practice it gets easier (but I need two hands to open and close).

Also Tempete is made of calf souple and it is more fragile compared to sellier leather (I have two girls at 1.5 and 4).


----------



## fawnhagh

baggybagg said:


> hi, may i know delvaux tempete micro and mm price in euro?
> and what do you all think about tempete micro? do you find it hard to put things inside cause it's so small? actually i fell the micro is a little bit too small but the mm is too big for me.
> i have LV alma bag and it works well for me, but i haven't see the micro because it always sold out here in singapore. can someone enlighten me? many thanks!


If the prices haven't gone up I think micro is at 2250 euro and MM is 4250 euro. The new mini will come in at 3050 euro (fall/winter 2016).


----------



## michellecwongx

My beautiful Tempete MM in black with gold hardware that I purchased from the New Bond Street store yesterday.

FYI prices have recently increased - I enquired about the price towards the end of May at £3,450 but purchased the bag for £3,700. Hope this helps (:


----------



## emorylight

baggybagg said:


> many thanks for the info!!
> may i know when is the fall winter 2016 collection start?
> i'm planning to go to europe around mid september, will it available in store alr?



My SA said the small leather goods from Fall/Winter 2016 should start trickling in around August.


----------



## fawnhagh

If not mistaken should be the 15 August, at least in Brussels. But I believe some already have arrived in the boutiques.


----------



## baggybagg

michellecwongx said:


> My beautiful Tempete MM in black with gold hardware that I purchased from the New Bond Street store yesterday.
> 
> FYI prices have recently increased - I enquired about the price towards the end of May at £3,450 but purchased the bag for £3,700. Hope this helps (:



oh, they increase the price already?
is it because the pounds flop so much that they increase the price in £? or they equally increase the price in all country?


----------



## lulilu

mungoo33 said:


> This thread does not seem to be current but my Barneys Sa has this limited edition bag that just came in. Thanks.
> View attachment 3389416
> 
> Black Edition, Delvaux L'humour Brillant
> 
> View attachment 3389419
> 
> This is the first bag Delvaux designed for the World Fair - it does not have a shoulder strap, and is bigger than the GM.   Here's a side by side comparison of the Black Edition next to the GM. $11,200
> 
> Pls pm for sa info if there is any interest on this bag [emoji16].



I just checked with Barneys NYC.  The L'humour is in stock, but only in the large size at $11,200.  They previously carried the MM but it would sell out as soon as it came in; the SA said the MM is the size preferred by most in the Brilliant.


----------



## livethelake

mungoo33 said:


> This thread does not seem to be current but my Barneys Sa has this limited edition bag that just came in. Thanks.
> View attachment 3389416
> 
> Black Edition, Delvaux L'humour Brillant
> 
> View attachment 3389419
> 
> This is the first bag Delvaux designed for the World Fair - it does not have a shoulder strap, and is bigger than the GM.   Here's a side by side comparison of the Black Edition next to the GM. $11,200
> 
> Pls pm for sa info if there is any interest on this bag [emoji16].



Love the l'humour

In case anyone is interested, there is a brand new l'humour brilliant MM (with the shoulder strap ) listed on ebay now for $8,500 with a best offer option.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/272317221932?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

(also one of 1stdibs.com but the price is much higher at $14,558)


----------



## emorylight

By the way, for the upcoming seasonal colors of absinthe and rose candy, the Brillant will be in rodeo leather rather than sellier leather.  My SA said that this will be the way going forward but sellier leather in Brillant is the only one impacted, box calf in Brillant will still continue as per usual.


----------



## michellecwongx

baggybagg said:


> oh, they increase the price already?
> is it because the pounds flop so much that they increase the price in £? or they equally increase the price in all country?



I don't think so, I think it was just a general increase (:


----------



## Summerof89

Pls help me pick a colour 

View attachment 3435257


View attachment 3435258


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Pls help me pick a colour
> 
> View attachment 3435257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435258


Hmmm I am not able to see the first two pictures...? Is the second color tourterelle?


----------



## sellmecandies

Summerof89 said:


> Pls help me pick a colour
> 
> View attachment 3435257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435258


is it me or do they both look the same? =/


----------



## sellmecandies

Summerof89 said:


> Pls help me pick a colour
> 
> View attachment 3435257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435258


oh, i can't see the first two photos, and the last 2 are the same..


----------



## Summerof89

Error


----------



## Miss Al

I love the red one


----------



## sellmecandies

Summerof89 said:


> Error


hmm, tough one! I think the first or second one will be a classic colour in the long run!


----------



## Mariapia

I prefer the red one.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Vegetal (brown) or red


----------



## carlinha

Summerof89 said:


> Error



I love the middle (greyish) and red one


----------



## carlinha

emorylight said:


> By the way, for the upcoming seasonal colors of absinthe and rose candy, the Brillant will be in rodeo leather rather than sellier leather.  My SA said that this will be the way going forward but sellier leather in Brillant is the only one impacted, box calf in Brillant will still continue as per usual.



What exactly is rodeo leather, do you know?  Thank you!


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Error


Either Vegetal or the second (grey) color! I personally love Tempete in Vegetal though mine is in black because I already had a brillant in Vegetal


----------



## baggybagg

the grey one is beautiful!

can someone update the price for Tempete Micro? I heard they increase the price recently.
and anyone see the new Tempete Mini already?


----------



## fawnhagh

baggybagg said:


> the grey one is beautiful!
> 
> can someone update the price for Tempete Micro? I heard they increase the price recently.
> and anyone see the new Tempete Mini already?



I only heard that the new Tempete mini will be priced at 3050 Euro...I have seen pictures of the verni (patent) ones but not sure if it also comes in calf souple...


----------



## Summerof89

Thank u all for ur input i am still confused as anything haha they are all so beautiful


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know how frequently they increase their prices ? I'm not going to Europe this year I think ...


----------



## baggybagg

fawnhagh said:


> I only heard that the new Tempete mini will be priced at 3050 Euro...I have seen pictures of the verni (patent) ones but not sure if it also comes in calf souple...



Hi thanks for the info. I really like the Tempete Mini but do not favor those patent leather. Hope they will make it in calf as well.


----------



## fawnhagh

baggybagg said:


> Hi thanks for the info. I really like the Tempete Mini but do not favor those patent leather. Hope they will make it in calf as well.


No me either! I love Tempete but not in Verni......They also make Madame in patent which I think is quite impractical with that flap opening @@


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Thank u all for ur input i am still confused as anything haha they are all so beautiful


Yes that's the problem! Want to buy them all LOL


----------



## H2014

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone know how frequently they increase their prices ? I'm not going to Europe this year I think ...


----------



## H2014

They told me that the next price increase is in December...up to 10% if I understood correctly.


----------



## baggybagg

fawnhagh said:


> No me either! I love Tempete but not in Verni......They also make Madame in patent which I think is quite impractical with that flap opening @@



Me second this


----------



## Summerof89

H2014 said:


> They told me that the next price increase is in December...up to 10% if I understood correctly.



:o again? didn't they have one just recently? Delvaux is becoming so popular


----------



## sellmecandies

My SA just sent me photos of the tempete mini in calf souple leather.. Enjoy ladies!


----------



## baggybagg

sellmecandies said:


> My SA just sent me photos of the tempete mini in calf souple leather.. Enjoy ladies!



woowww thanks for sharingg!
that's soooo prettyyyy. do u know whether i can get this in Milan or Paris? 
heard they increase the price recently, how much is this Tempete Mini now?


----------



## Summerof89

Oh wowwwwwww I would love to see how they look on someone


----------



## sellmecandies

baggybagg said:


> woowww thanks for sharingg!
> that's soooo prettyyyy. do u know whether i can get this in Milan or Paris?
> heard they increase the price recently, how much is this Tempete Mini now?



Sorry, not from Europe, but I believe if this is available in Asia, you can probably get in Europe too!


----------



## Grisbecat

Hi.

First time posting on this site. 

I just bought this bag, but in black:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/371393903886

I know it's older because it has a pen holder but no phone pocket. Anyone know when it was made or the model name? 

I didn't know the brand when I bought it.  I liked the minimal, sleek style.  It's been perfect as a work but also all around bag for me. It holds papers and my iPad but is slim and comfortable for everyday.  

The leather quality seems incredible. In fact, for a vintage bag I've been worried because it's in such incredible condition. Anyone know if this model was ever counterfeited?  

Thanks!


----------



## vhanya317

Does anyone know the price of Tempete MM and micro in HK and Singapore? Thanks!


----------



## baggybagg

vhanya317 said:


> Does anyone know the price of Tempete MM and micro in HK and Singapore? Thanks!



It's 8000 SGD for MM and 5000 SGD for micro ( may 2016 ) not sure about HK


----------



## fawnhagh

sellmecandies said:


> My SA just sent me photos of the tempete mini in calf souple leather.. Enjoy ladies!



My heart skipped a beat when I saw this picture! Drooling over the tempete minis...though I do have one MM but can always use one more mini bag


----------



## prepster

I have been a huge fan of the Simplissime and finally saw one in person.  _Everything_ about this bag is flawless.  The stitching and workmanship is impeccable, it is lined in buttery, gorgeous calf, and the baby smooth exterior makes one want to weep.  Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, so it would be fun to have a Delvaux thread on PF up with the other Luxury brands.


----------



## hikarupanda

prepster said:


> I have been a huge fan of the Simplissime and finally saw one in person.  _Everything_ about this bag is flawless.  The stitching and workmanship is impeccable, it is lined in buttery, gorgeous calf, and the baby smooth exterior makes one want to weep.  Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, so it would be fun to have a Delvaux thread on PF up with the other Luxury brands.



I also saw Delvaux bags irl for the first time yesterday, and am a fan of the Simplissime too! I love that closure, easy to open and close yet distinctive! I got the PM size yesterday, leather is so yummy, the bag is light weight and compact but actually fits quite a lot. And I love how I can carry it single or double strap. Overall very smart design, functional, and good quality! Love the simple and clean minimalist look!


----------



## prepster

hikarupanda said:


> I also saw Delvaux bags irl for the first time yesterday, and am a fan of the Simplissime too! I love that closure, easy to open and close yet distinctive! I got the PM size yesterday, leather is so yummy, the bag is light weight and compact but actually fits quite a lot. And I love how I can carry it single or double strap. Overall very smart design, functional, and good quality! Love the simple and clean minimalist look!
> 
> View attachment 3459328



Gorgeous!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> I also saw Delvaux bags irl for the first time yesterday, and am a fan of the Simplissime too! I love that closure, easy to open and close yet distinctive! I got the PM size yesterday, leather is so yummy, the bag is light weight and compact but actually fits quite a lot. And I love how I can carry it single or double strap. Overall very smart design, functional, and good quality! Love the simple and clean minimalist look!
> 
> View attachment 3459328


Congrats on this beauty! I also love the simplissime for it's clean and sleek look, was so close to purchase the pm in rose indien color! So happy for you!


----------



## livethelake

Anns Fabulous Finds is having a two day sale.  There is a brand new Delvaux L'Humour for sale at less than retail. 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/co...dx-k0818-05-delvaux-black-lhumour-brillant-mm


----------



## fawnhagh

For all Delvaux lovers, some eye candy for the coming Spring / Summer 2017


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> For all Delvaux lovers, some eye candy for the coming Spring / Summer 2017
> View attachment 3479361
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479362
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479364



I like the Le Mutin in smaller size, I just wish it comes with a leather strap!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> I like the Le Mutin in smaller size, I just wish it comes with a leather strap!


Yes I like the small size too! I kind of like the canvas strap which adds a more casual vide to the bag...but it would of course be even better if it's leather


----------



## Passerine123

About 10-15 years ago, when we were living in Belgium, I loved Delvaux bags. I thought they were all beautiful, although the one in the photo here (the Georges) was my favourite. However a few of them were, and are, too heavy IMO. Then they did a complete re-design and got rid of the famous Delvaux closure (also on the bag in this photo) and now, with a few exceptions, I'm not that impressed. Yes, they're still extremely well made, the commitment to quality has never wavered.  And many of them are available in great leather/colour combos (if you buy the bag at a flagship store instead of Barney's). But none of the designs, except maybe the Givry, put me in the mood to open my wallet. C'est triste.


----------



## carlinha

fawnhagh said:


> For all Delvaux lovers, some eye candy for the coming Spring / Summer 2017
> View attachment 3479361
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479362
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479364


oh my dead


----------



## Summerof89

Anyone want a sneak peak of SS17?


----------



## Rosieisgood

baggybagg said:


> It's 8000 SGD for MM and 5000 SGD for micro ( may 2016 ) not sure about HK


Wow that's a lot cheaper than Japan! I went into a store the other day when I visited the Imparial Palace and one of the stores in that area was selling them for about 7500USD if I remember correctly.


----------



## Monique1004

I want to show off my new Delvaux here. Brilliant MM Box Calf Rouge. Dual color version. Such a beauty!


----------



## prepster

Monique1004 said:


> I want to show off my new Delvaux here. Brilliant MM Box Calf Rouge. Dual color version. Such a beauty!
> View attachment 3493130



Beautiful!  Love that color!


----------



## prepster

Has anyone ever had any experience with Delvaux after-sales service?  Will they spa their bags for life like Hermes?  Do they even have a spa?  I was just thinking about this on the H forum.  I love D bags but what always draws me back to H is the spa...


----------



## prepster

Lol! Never mind... I just answered my own question!  

https://howtospendit.ft.com/womens-fashion/7800-a-classic-belgian-bag-now-customisable


----------



## fawnhagh

I actually sent my tempete mm back for repair (a small one) and they were fast and professional. I got my bag back after 3 weeks which is very impressive and the bag was just as perfect as new! I have not tried the spa though as all my bags from Delvaux are still pretty 'young'


----------



## globetrotter07

Going to Japan or Korea next year, any advice on pricing compare to US? I think they have tax-free shopping too right? TIA


----------



## Rosieisgood

globetrotter07 said:


> Going to Japan or Korea next year, any advice on pricing compare to US? I think they have tax-free shopping too right? TIA



Not sure about the US sizing since I haven't been back for years. 
Saw one store carrying Delvaux around the Imperial Palace and the MM cost around USD7500 before tax. Some stores do charge 1-2% handling fee for tax refund so it won't be 8% really. Japan is probably the most expensive place for luxury goods, however, they do have a lot of bags in stock! But if it's possible, try to buy them in Korea. It's cheaper there even before tax refund.


----------



## Monique1004

globetrotter07 said:


> Going to Japan or Korea next year, any advice on pricing compare to US? I think they have tax-free shopping too right? TIA



I was actually in Korea past summer & checked the prices since I was told it would be cheaper. The price wasn't really different so I ended up buying it at barneys when I came back. Delvaux is one of the hot brand in Korea right now so maybe that's why the price isn't cheaper and you won't find it at duty free. They're only carried at high end department stores. I did get some tax refunds on some of the items that I bought in Korea for the first time. I also noticed it's only a partial refund depending on the item.


----------



## sleepykitten

Anybody know the price of tempete MM price in China? Wondering if I should get it from Barneys in the US or China when I visit early next year!


----------



## sariewing

i've had good success with delvaux. they take wonderful care of their elder bags.


----------



## ey430

sleepykitten said:


> Anybody know the price of tempete MM price in China? Wondering if I should get it from Barneys in the US or China when I visit early next year!


Not sure about China but the tempete MM in HK is $44900 HKD. Should be cheaper in HK since you have to add sales tax in the US


----------



## lasttotheparty

cic said:


> I have finally purchased my first Delvaux  It is Tempete MM.
> 
> I have to really praise their customer service in the New Bond Street Boutique. If anyone living in London or visiting London is considering a Delvaux, I would really recommend visiting the store. Very comfortable and warm atmosphere.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share this experience. I do have more pictures, if anyone is interested in seeing



Long shot, but just wondered how you're enjoying your bag so far. [emoji175]


----------



## sleepykitten

ey430 said:


> Not sure about China but the tempete MM in HK is $44900 HKD. Should be cheaper in HK since you have to add sales tax in the US



Thank you!


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all does anyone know the latest price of a brillant mini in euro in both box calf and sellier ?

TIA


----------



## Summerof89

fawnhagh said:


> I am 5'3 and I definitely prefer the mini over the MM. Mini is very versatile and easy to wear, and it is surprisingly roommy comparing to many other mini bags too! My SA in Brussels also told me that mini is always selling better than MM.



Do u mind sharing what u can fit in ur mini? I want one!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

New promotional video


----------



## leechiyong

Picked up the Tempête charm.  So adorable and the details are amazing.  Plotting a handbag purchase now.


----------



## lasttotheparty

leechiyong said:


> Picked up the Tempête charm.  So adorable and the details are amazing.  Plotting a handbag purchase now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520127



So cute! [emoji173]️


----------



## fawnhagh

leechiyong said:


> Picked up the Tempête charm.  So adorable and the details are amazing.  Plotting a handbag purchase now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520127



That color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats on this cutie!!


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all, I am going to Europe in a month or so and I'm deciding on what I to get. So please help. 

I'm definitely acquiring a tempete mm, I'm now also considering a brillant mini since I don't know when I will go again. 

Brillant mini owners how do you find them? Are they too small? 
Should I get a sellier or box ? I like structured bags but I'm worried about the box being fragile. 

At last, what colour in the brillant mini should I get ? 

Thanks all in advance


----------



## lasttotheparty

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all, I am going to Europe in a month or so and I'm deciding on what I to get. So please help.
> 
> I'm definitely acquiring a tempete mm, I'm now also considering a brillant mini since I don't know when I will go again.
> 
> Brillant mini owners how do you find them? Are they too small?
> Should I get a sellier or box ? I like structured bags but I'm worried about the box being fragile.
> 
> At last, what colour in the brillant mini should I get ?
> 
> Thanks all in advance



The brillant mini fits my daily basics. I believe it fits more than the Chanel square mini. 
It's super cute and elegant. You're so lucky you get to consider both the tempete and brillant. Pls share a photo when you are back from Europe. Enjoy!


----------



## Summerof89

lasttotheparty said:


> The brillant mini fits my daily basics. I believe it fits more than the Chanel square mini.
> It's super cute and elegant. You're so lucky you get to consider both the tempete and brillant. Pls share a photo when you are back from Europe. Enjoy!



Thank you so much for your kind response. I will of course share photos of these babies once I get my hands on them. 

Do you mind sharing the experience you have with the leather of your mini? Is it sellier or box calf? 

I also don't know what colour to pick because they are all so pretty [emoji23]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Summerof89 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind response. I will of course share photos of these babies once I get my hands on them.
> 
> Do you mind sharing the experience you have with the leather of your mini? Is it sellier or box calf?
> 
> I also don't know what colour to pick because they are all so pretty [emoji23]



I bought lipstick red in box calf (pic posted previously). The box seems very substantial. I have worn this bag on the subway and around town. So far, no scratches or mishaps (knock on wood). The buckle took a little getting used to, as I didn't want to crease the strap unnecessarily...but if you press the buckle gently, the strap just slides in/out easily. Hope you find a colour that makes you smile. You'll know the instant you see it. As soon as the SA showed me this red, I was SOLD.


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all, I am going to Europe in a month or so and I'm deciding on what I to get. So please help.
> 
> I'm definitely acquiring a tempete mm, I'm now also considering a brillant mini since I don't know when I will go again.
> 
> Brillant mini owners how do you find them? Are they too small?
> Should I get a sellier or box ? I like structured bags but I'm worried about the box being fragile.
> 
> At last, what colour in the brillant mini should I get ?
> 
> Thanks all in advance



Hi! 

Are you used to small or mini bags? If so Brillant mini is definitely not too small! I have quite some mini bags around 20cm and i would say the brillant mini is the most roomy of them all, maybe due to the base shape. I can fit in a small umbrella, a small compact wallet, lipstick, cushion foundation, keys and my phone (you can also fit in a mini pochette instead of the umbrella). The only thing with Brillant is you need to try the buckle in person as some find it difficult to open (and box will be more stiff than sellier).

I am the type that I don't like to see scratches on my bags so I opted for Sellier and I think the shape still holds pretty well (if you stuff it well while not using it). Mine is around 1 year old now and still just like new.

If you are into classic colors I would recommend vegetal (camel brown) or Nude (stunning in my opinion but slightly afraid of color transfer). The seasonal colors are also gorgeous. If you are coming to Europe in a month the new collection might already come in then you can choose from the pretty pastel spring / summer colors too!

By the way there is this new limited collection stardust coming in soon too. Maybe you will also be interested 

Hope this helps


----------



## Summerof89

lasttotheparty said:


> I bought lipstick red in box calf (pic posted previously). The box seems very substantial. I have worn this bag on the subway and around town. So far, no scratches or mishaps (knock on wood). The buckle took a little getting used to, as I didn't want to crease the strap unnecessarily...but if you press the buckle gently, the strap just slides in/out easily. Hope you find a colour that makes you smile. You'll know the instant you see it. As soon as the SA showed me this red, I was SOLD.


I just saw your red baby, she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Summerof89

fawnhagh said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are you used to small or mini bags? If so Brillant mini is definitely not too small! I have quite some mini bags around 20cm and i would say the brillant mini is the most roomy of them all, maybe due to the base shape. I can fit in a small umbrella, a small compact wallet, lipstick, cushion foundation, keys and my phone (you can also fit in a mini pochette instead of the umbrella). The only thing with Brillant is you need to try the buckle in person as some find it difficult to open (and box will be more stiff than sellier).
> 
> I am the type that I don't like to see scratches on my bags so I opted for Sellier and I think the shape still holds pretty well (if you stuff it well while not using it). Mine is around 1 year old now and still just like new.
> 
> If you are into classic colors I would recommend vegetal (camel brown) or Nude (stunning in my opinion but slightly afraid of color transfer). The seasonal colors are also gorgeous. If you are coming to Europe in a month the new collection might already come in then you can choose from the pretty pastel spring / summer colors too!
> 
> By the way there is this new limited collection stardust coming in soon too. Maybe you will also be interested
> 
> Hope this helps


hi!
wow thank you so much for your detailed response. It certainly helps alot!!!

The smallest bags I have are probably my chanel medium flap and my mini 3.1 philip lim pashli, in general I like to carry my compact wallet, make up pouch, mints, phone, and some other small things shoved in there as required. I am surprised that you can fit an umbrella in the mini brillant - that is certainly good news!

I am aware that there will be a price increase on some of the bags on 1 Dec but I don't know whether the brillant mini will be one of them. That's why I am considering buying one now and pick it up in Jan. But then again there will be more colours available in Jan eg. the lilac which is gorgeous but not so classic. I absolutely agree with you with the colours! ATM I am quite happy with the vegetal because I don't want to baby the nude one, as beautiful as it is. I don't mind the black with the rainbow layers on the inside, so maybe I am just better off going to a store in jan to see which one I like better regardless of the price increase.

I think I would prefer Sellier too, especially since I will wear it alot cross body. I hope it does not slouch too much overtime!!!

Thanks again for your help =)


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> hi!
> wow thank you so much for your detailed response. It certainly helps alot!!!
> 
> The smallest bags I have are probably my chanel medium flap and my mini 3.1 philip lim pashli, in general I like to carry my compact wallet, make up pouch, mints, phone, and some other small things shoved in there as required. I am surprised that you can fit an umbrella in the mini brillant - that is certainly good news!
> 
> I am aware that there will be a price increase on some of the bags on 1 Dec but I don't know whether the brillant mini will be one of them. That's why I am considering buying one now and pick it up in Jan. But then again there will be more colours available in Jan eg. the lilac which is gorgeous but not so classic. I absolutely agree with you with the colours! ATM I am quite happy with the vegetal because I don't want to baby the nude one, as beautiful as it is. I don't mind the black with the rainbow layers on the inside, so maybe I am just better off going to a store in jan to see which one I like better regardless of the price increase.
> 
> I think I would prefer Sellier too, especially since I will wear it alot cross body. I hope it does not slouch too much overtime!!!
> 
> Thanks again for your help =)



Happy to help and meet fellows that like Delvaux [emoji4][emoji4] 

I think brilliant mini fits more than Chanel classic ml (there is no way I can get my umbrella in there lol) I think the base shape makes it more roomy than other same size mini bags.

As for the shape, my SA said as long as you stuff it well with tissue or air papers should be fine. Though I'm drooling over how clean and edgy look box offers! 

Hope you find your dream brillant! [emoji1374]


----------



## baggybagg

Anyone know the price of tempete mini and brillant mini in UK? I failed to get both in europe since their collection are so limited


----------



## namie

I finally got my Delvaux bag. When it was first introduced locally I thought it was plain. But slowly I find that it's timeless.

The lovely Christmas packaging.


----------



## namie

Loved the bronze paper so much.


----------



## fawnhagh

namie said:


> I finally got my Delvaux bag. When it was first introduced locally I thought it was plain. But slowly I find that it's timeless.
> 
> The lovely Christmas packaging.
> 
> View attachment 3548822


The shopping bags looks lovely! It's from the stardust collection! Can you please share what did you get?
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## namie

Introducing my lovely Brilliant MM in box calf. The buckle is black though it doesn't look like it. I love the L'Humor more but decided against getting it cos I don't think I can rock that bag.


----------



## fawnhagh

namie said:


> Introducing my lovely Brilliant MM in box calf. The buckle is black though it doesn't look like it. I love the L'Humor more but decided against getting it cos I don't think I can rock that bag.
> 
> View attachment 3548825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548826


Congrats on this beauty! How do you feel about the buckle? I am afraid of box for one it scratches easily and two it's difficult to open? On the other hand it has the most beautiful shine and holds the shape better.


----------



## namie

The box leather is lovely and I have difficulty opening and closing the buckle. The other box leather Brilliant was easier to open and close but the leather feel more matte unlike the shiny box leather.


----------



## leechiyong

namie said:


> Introducing my lovely Brilliant MM in box calf. The buckle is black though it doesn't look like it. I love the L'Humor more but decided against getting it cos I don't think I can rock that bag.
> 
> View attachment 3548825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548826


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## fawnhagh

namie said:


> The box leather is lovely and I have difficulty opening and closing the buckle. The other box leather Brilliant was easier to open and close but the leather feel more matte unlike the shiny box leather.


Yes I guess you will have to get used to it...I have mini brillant in sellier and I already find it tricky sometimes......The box leather is gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## bonita_bow

Sharing with you guys with my little family of Delvaux bags. One is the mini size in shocking pink and another is the vintage one in 24 inches (i think this size is no longer available.


----------



## mfairview

Very curious about this brand.  How do they compare with Moynat, Le Page, and Moreau?


----------



## Monique1004

mfairview said:


> Very curious about this brand.  How do they compare with Moynat, Le Page, and Moreau?



It's the oldest fine leather goods brand in the world, founded in 1829. It's the brand for serving Belgian royal family so it's like a Hermès of Belgium.


----------



## lasttotheparty

mfairview said:


> Very curious about this brand.  How do they compare with Moynat, Le Page, and Moreau?



I have a moynat as well as a delvaux. Both are impeccably made. [emoji173]


----------



## loubielova998999

Monique1004 said:


> It's the oldest fine leather goods brand in the world, founded in 1829. It's the brand for serving Belgian royal family so it's like a Hermès of Belgium.




I actually went to one of their boutiques and they are trying to make it more exclusive like hermes.  They want you to build a profile and purchase other items besides their brillant and tempete


----------



## loubielova998999

baggybagg said:


> Anyone know the price of tempete mini and brillant mini in UK? I failed to get both in europe since their collection are so limited



same in usa! there seems to be only one retailer here, barneys new york, that carries delvaux and the colors are so limited!


----------



## fawnhagh

loubielova998999 said:


> I actually went to one of their boutiques and they are trying to make it more exclusive like hermes.  They want you to build a profile and purchase other items besides their brillant and tempete



My SA told me that outside of Belgium it's often that you need to buy other stuff if you want a brillant or tempête because they are the bestsellers of Delvaux though I never experienced this before. 

Which store did you go to? I guess because they are mainly selling these two bags they want to promote other items as well.


----------



## loubielova998999

fawnhagh said:


> My SA told me that outside of Belgium it's often that you need to buy other stuff if you want a brillant or tempête because they are the bestsellers of Delvaux though I never experienced this before.
> 
> Which store did you go to? I guess because they are mainly selling these two bags they want to promote other items as well.


I went to the one in hong kong. I was particular in the color I wanted to purchase (it was a new color that they had not put out on the floor yet). She informed me that if I wanted to purchase it first I would have to buy some other things to be the first one offered that particular color. However the other colors they had on the floor you could purchase immediately without buying other items. 

I'm actually kind of glad that I didn't purchase it from there because I happened to walk into barneys a couple weeks ago and they had the bag sitting there (and I didn't have to purchase other items from delvaux to get it!) haha!


----------



## loubielova998999

I think the craze of delvaux hasn't really yet hit in the states yet. Everytime I walk into barneys I seem to be the only person browsing in the delvaux section


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> My SA told me that outside of Belgium it's often that you need to buy other stuff if you want a brillant or tempête because they are the bestsellers of Delvaux though I never experienced this before.
> 
> Which store did you go to? I guess because they are mainly selling these two bags they want to promote other items as well.



That's crazy! And imo I really think the simplissime is underrated, I'm surprised it is not as popular... I actually like it more than both the brilliant and tempete, and the lower price point it's also more approachable!


----------



## hikarupanda

Did some shopping with my baby!


----------



## open mind

I am thinking of getting the tempete MM but having a hard time deciding between the gold hardware or gun metal. Does anyone know if the MM fits an iPad pro without causing damage? TIA


----------



## chica727

Hi, ladies. What are your thoughts on Delvaux vs. Hermes in terms of workmanship and overall quality?


----------



## JolieS

chica727 said:


> Hi, ladies. What are your thoughts on Delvaux vs. Hermes in terms of workmanship and overall quality?


This is a big question, so here is a long comparison
-D & H are both heritage houses with long tradition; D from Belgium, H from France
-D makes handbags, SLGs and now some scarves, H sells a whole range of products: jewellery, housewares, silks, RTW, saddles, footwear, fragrances, etc.
-D & H make their handbags by hand; D has ateliers in Belgium and France; H ateliers are in France
-Quality is outstanding for both
-D prices are slightly lower
-Both stand by their products and provide after-purchase service for the life of the bag
-Both make a number of handbag styles, but the iconic ones for D are the Brilliant, Tempête, and Madame models, while the H icons are Birkin, Kelly and Constance
-H has many more boutiques than D
-D is less known, more under-the-radar; quiet luxury
-H strength is its range and colour of leathers
-D makes 2 collections/year; while there are some basics, the colours don't repeat
-H has more clutch models; D has more mini models
-IMO, D's exotic leathers are TDF, while H's strength has got to be their variety of colours
-Biggest difference to me is customer service. Over the last 20 years, I could write a book about H policies, rules, and attitude. On the other hand, my experience with D has always been pleasant, and they have gone out of their way to get me the bag I want, even delivering it personally! In other words, D provides the service you'd expect from a premier luxury brand.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> That's crazy! And imo I really think the simplissime is underrated, I'm surprised it is not as popular... I actually like it more than both the brilliant and tempete, and the lower price point it's also more approachable!



Simplissime is a nice bag too but I guess brillant and tempête are popular also because there are history to these bags. 

I like Louise Boston bag too and as you said the lower price point is definitely a plus!


----------



## fawnhagh

loubielova998999 said:


> I went to the one in hong kong. I was particular in the color I wanted to purchase (it was a new color that they had not put out on the floor yet). She informed me that if I wanted to purchase it first I would have to buy some other things to be the first one offered that particular color. However the other colors they had on the floor you could purchase immediately without buying other items.
> 
> I'm actually kind of glad that I didn't purchase it from there because I happened to walk into barneys a couple weeks ago and they had the bag sitting there (and I didn't have to purchase other items from delvaux to get it!) haha!



That's good you bought the bag you wanted without compromising and purchasing other stuff!! But strange their policy was different just because of the color was new?! 

I only had experience from Belgium and they have always been friendly and helpful


----------



## chica727

JolieS said:


> This is a big question, so here is a long comparison
> -D & H are both heritage houses with long tradition; D from Belgium, H from France
> -D makes handbags, SLGs and now some scarves, H sells a whole range of products: jewellery, housewares, silks, RTW, saddles, footwear, fragrances, etc.
> -D & H make their handbags by hand; D has ateliers in Belgium and France; H ateliers are in France
> -Quality is outstanding for both
> -D prices are slightly lower
> -Both stand by their products and provide after-purchase service for the life of the bag
> -Both make a number of handbag styles, but the iconic ones for D are the Brilliant, Tempête, and Madame models, while the H icons are Birkin, Kelly and Constance
> -H has many more boutiques than D
> -D is less known, more under-the-radar; quiet luxury
> -H strength is its range and colour of leathers
> -D makes 2 collections/year; while there are some basics, the colours don't repeat
> -H has more clutch models; D has more mini models
> -IMO, D's exotic leathers are TDF, while H's strength has got to be their variety of colours
> -Biggest difference to me is customer service. Over the last 20 years, I could write a book about H policies, rules, and attitude. On the other hand, my experience with D has always been pleasant, and they have gone out of their way to get me the bag I want, even delivering it personally! In other words, D provides the service you'd expect from a premier luxury brand.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


@JolieS: Thank you so much for your thorough analysis. I only just found out about Delvaux and am very intrigued. As much as i love Hermes, i do find that some of the purchasing expriences have been less than pleasant. 

After reading review, i can't wait to see Delvaux's bag in person. I love Hermes' craftsmanship.


----------



## JolieS

chica727 said:


> @JolieS: Thank you so much for your thorough analysis. I only just found out about Delvaux and am very intrigued. As much as i love Hermes, i do find that some of the purchasing expriences have been less than pleasant.
> 
> After reading review, i can't wait to see Delvaux's bag in person. I love Hermes' craftsmanship.


Hi - My pleasure to help. Have a look at the SS 2017 collection online. There are some drool-worthy bags that will get you dreaming until you can see one in person. Good luck!


----------



## Summerof89

I have hunted everywhere for this baby in this colour combo and travelled halfway across the world to acquire her. I am amazed by the customer service provided by the delvaux staff from any boutique I have visited especially the Belgium head office. There is no attitude unlike the house of H, their patience and attentiveness just makes me love this brand even more. 

Now presenting the very very rare miss tempete mm in multi tone tourterelle with SHW


----------



## JolieS

Summerof89 said:


> I have hunted everywhere for this baby in this colour combo and travelled halfway across the world to acquire her. I am amazed by the customer service provided by the delvaux staff from any boutique I have visited especially the Belgium head office. There is no attitude unlike the house of H, their patience and attentiveness just makes me love this brand even more.
> 
> Now presenting the very very rare miss tempete mm in multi tone tourterelle with SHW
> 
> View attachment 3580143


Congratulations on your prize! A beautiful bag indeed. Wear her in good health!


----------



## leechiyong

Summerof89 said:


> I have hunted everywhere for this baby in this colour combo and travelled halfway across the world to acquire her. I am amazed by the customer service provided by the delvaux staff from any boutique I have visited especially the Belgium head office. There is no attitude unlike the house of H, their patience and attentiveness just makes me love this brand even more.
> 
> Now presenting the very very rare miss tempete mm in multi tone tourterelle with SHW
> 
> View attachment 3580143


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Summerof89 said:


> I have hunted everywhere for this baby in this colour combo and travelled halfway across the world to acquire her. I am amazed by the customer service provided by the delvaux staff from any boutique I have visited especially the Belgium head office. There is no attitude unlike the house of H, their patience and attentiveness just makes me love this brand even more.
> 
> Now presenting the very very rare miss tempete mm in multi tone tourterelle with SHW
> 
> View attachment 3580143



That is definitely a rare bag and worth the effort. There's a wait list here for this exact combo. Congrats!!


----------



## Summerof89

JolieS said:


> Congratulations on your prize! A beautiful bag indeed. Wear her in good health!





leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!





lasttotheparty said:


> That is definitely a rare bag and worth the effort. There's a wait list here for this exact combo. Congrats!!



Thanks all!! I love her so much


----------



## lulilu

I own more H bags than D bags, but I love them both.  And I have found the service amazing.  I agree that Barneys doesn't have the greatest selection, but the NYC Delvaux specialist is terrific.  I also found Delvaux Singapore to have a great selection and really friendly SAs.  Delvaux does not have as good a resale value as H does, which makes their prices a little harder to swallow.


----------



## Angel1219

Summerof89 said:


> I have hunted everywhere for this baby in this colour combo and travelled halfway across the world to acquire her. I am amazed by the customer service provided by the delvaux staff from any boutique I have visited especially the Belgium head office. There is no attitude unlike the house of H, their patience and attentiveness just makes me love this brand even more.
> 
> Now presenting the very very rare miss tempete mm in multi tone tourterelle with SHW
> 
> View attachment 3580143


Beautiful indeed! And a nice match with your nails 
CONGRATS!


----------



## prepster

chica727 said:


> Hi, ladies. What are your thoughts on Delvaux vs. Hermes in terms of workmanship and overall quality?



No difference.  They are both equally perfect.


----------



## carlinha

Summerof89 said:


> I have hunted everywhere for this baby in this colour combo and travelled halfway across the world to acquire her. I am amazed by the customer service provided by the delvaux staff from any boutique I have visited especially the Belgium head office. There is no attitude unlike the house of H, their patience and attentiveness just makes me love this brand even more.
> 
> Now presenting the very very rare miss tempete mm in multi tone tourterelle with SHW
> 
> View attachment 3580143



Wow congrats on such a classic beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carlinha

JolieS said:


> This is a big question, so here is a long comparison
> -D & H are both heritage houses with long tradition; D from Belgium, H from France
> -D makes handbags, SLGs and now some scarves, H sells a whole range of products: jewellery, housewares, silks, RTW, saddles, footwear, fragrances, etc.
> -D & H make their handbags by hand; D has ateliers in Belgium and France; H ateliers are in France
> -Quality is outstanding for both
> -D prices are slightly lower
> -Both stand by their products and provide after-purchase service for the life of the bag
> -Both make a number of handbag styles, but the iconic ones for D are the Brilliant, Tempête, and Madame models, while the H icons are Birkin, Kelly and Constance
> -H has many more boutiques than D
> -D is less known, more under-the-radar; quiet luxury
> -H strength is its range and colour of leathers
> -D makes 2 collections/year; while there are some basics, the colours don't repeat
> -H has more clutch models; D has more mini models
> -IMO, D's exotic leathers are TDF, while H's strength has got to be their variety of colours
> -Biggest difference to me is customer service. Over the last 20 years, I could write a book about H policies, rules, and attitude. On the other hand, my experience with D has always been pleasant, and they have gone out of their way to get me the bag I want, even delivering it personally! In other words, D provides the service you'd expect from a premier luxury brand.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.



Very nice summary!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Summerof89

Angel1219 said:


> Beautiful indeed! And a nice match with your nails
> CONGRATS!





carlinha said:


> Wow congrats on such a classic beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you both!! Me is very in love [emoji173]️


----------



## OneMoreDay

Has anyone seen Delvaux's SS17 line yet? It's up on the website.







Brillant MM, _Alligator Rainbow : Ivory_





Tempete MM, _Alligator Rainbow : Ivory_
_



_

Brillant MM, _Toile de Cuir : Rainbow & Calf Souple : Ivory_
_



_

Brillant East/West Mini, _Toile de Cuir : Rainbow & Calf Souple : Ivory_


----------



## OneMoreDay

_

_

_Tempête Mini, Alligator Libellule : Indigo_
_



_

_Brillant Mini, Alligator Libellule : Indigo_
_



_
_Tempête GM, Calf Souple & Alligator Brillant : Indigo 
Brillant Mini, Alligator Brillant : Indigo_
_



_

_Tempête MM, Autruche : Indigo_
_



_

_Tempête GM, Crispy Calf : Indigo_
_



_

_Pin Mini, Allure : Indigo_
_



_
_Le Mutin Mini, Crispy Calf : Indigo_
_



_
_Tempête Mini, Illusion : Indigo & Citron_
_



_

_Madame Mini, Illusion : Indigo & Citron_
_



_


----------



## OneMoreDay

cont'd.

Tempête MM, _Alligator Sunshine : Citron_





Tempête Mini, _Alligator Sunshine : Citron_
_





Brillant Mini, Alligator Sunshine : Citron






Brillant East/West Mini, Alligator Sunshine : Citron




_


----------



## OneMoreDay

More.

Brillant MM, _Alligator Rainbow : Noir_
_



_
_



_

_Tempête MM, Alligator Rainbow : Noir_
_



_


_Tempête MM, Alligator Brillant : Noir_
_



_

_



_

_Madame, Ruban : Noir & Rainbow_
_



_

_Tempête MM, Ruban : Noir & Rainbow_
_



_

_Tempête Micro, Vernis Gel : Indigo - Citron - Lilas_
_



_

_Brillant MM, Magic : Noir & Rainbow_
_



_

_Brillant Charms, Vernis Gel : Citron - Nude - Lilas 
Madame Charms, Vernis Gel : Citron - Lilas_
_



_


----------



## OneMoreDay

More.

Brillant GM Biface, _Box Calf : Ivory & Noir_ 
Brillant Portefeuille Long Biface, _Box Calf : Ivory & Noir_
_



_

_Le Mutin Mini, Crispy Calf : Ivory_
_



_

_



_

_Givry With Me, Borderline : Noir & Ivory_
_



_

_Givry, Borderline : Noir & Ivory_
_



_

_Givry Mini, Borderline : Noir & Ivory_
_



_

_



_

_L’Humeur de Brillant « L’Humour », Box Calf : Noir_
_



_


----------



## OneMoreDay

cont'd.





Tempête MM, _Ruban : Végétal & Ivory_
_



_

_Madame, Ruban : Végétal & Ivory_
_



_


----------



## OneMoreDay

cont'd.

Tempête GM, _Calf Souple : Ivory_
_



_

_Tempête MM, Papillon : Ivory & Indigo_
_



_


----------



## OneMoreDay

cont'd.








Brillant Black Edition, _Alligator Hurricane, Autruche & Galuchat : Lilas_
_



_
_Tempête Mini, Autruche : Lilas_
_



_


----------



## OneMoreDay

Final.


----------



## hikarupanda

Love SS 17!! Especially the Black Tempete with rainbow sealant, totally want one in mini size if that's available!


----------



## JolieS

OneMoreDay said:


> Final.
> View attachment 3586244
> View attachment 3586245
> View attachment 3586246
> View attachment 3586247
> View attachment 3586248
> View attachment 3586249
> View attachment 3586250





OneMoreDay said:


> Final.
> View attachment 3586244
> View attachment 3586245
> View attachment 3586246
> View attachment 3586247
> View attachment 3586248
> View attachment 3586249
> View attachment 3586250


The inlaid leathers are breath-taking, and the exotics are TDF. Delvaux have outdone themselves with SS17. Can't wait to see the collection in person!


----------



## OneMoreDay

hikarupanda said:


> Love SS 17!! Especially the Black Tempete with rainbow sealant, totally want one in mini size if that's available!





JolieS said:


> The inlaid leathers are breath-taking, and the exotics are TDF. Delvaux have outdone themselves with SS17. Can't wait to see the collection in person!



They're such works of art in their own right.  My personal pick is the _Tempête Mini, Alligator Libellule : Indigo _(actually all the Indigo pieces).


----------



## Monique1004

Some action shots from my SA at Barneys.


----------



## fawnhagh

Has anyone picked up anything from the spring summer collection yet? I'm debating between a coral and indigo tempete mini [emoji30]

I have a black tempete mm, végétal mini brillant and a rose indien tempête clutch. Wonder if indigo will be a more safe and practical choice? But coral looks stunning too 

And they just increased prices in December 2016......[emoji24]


----------



## rdgldy

OneMoreDay said:


> Final.
> View attachment 3586244
> View attachment 3586245
> View attachment 3586246
> View attachment 3586247
> View attachment 3586248
> View attachment 3586249
> View attachment 3586250


Thank you for sharing.  What a positively stunning collection of bags.  The exotics are to die for!


----------



## LadyDelvaux

fawnhagh said:


> Has anyone picked up anything from the spring summer collection yet? I'm debating between a coral and indigo tempete mini [emoji30]
> 
> I have a black tempete mm, végétal mini brillant and a rose indien tempête clutch. Wonder if indigo will be a more safe and practical choice? But coral looks stunning too
> 
> And they just increased prices in December 2016......[emoji24]



First of all... What a nice collection you have! [emoji6] 
I find indigo very chic and discrete. You could call it safe... but the question is, does it easily combine with your wardrobe? What colours do you normally wear?
Coral is great for summer, perfect to match with a white shirt/blouse and blue jeans/navy pants. I guess, if you're happy and feel safe and comfortable with your rose indien, you'll certainly be happy with coral... 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## asunrun

I am headed to Paris shortly and am interested in purchasing my first Delvaux.  I just read that the prices increased in December, so I'd love to know if anyone knows the (French) prices for the styles I have narrowed my search down to: Tempete MM, Simplissime City, and Simplissime N/S Tote.  Thanks, in advance!


----------



## fawnhagh

LadyDelvaux said:


> First of all... What a nice collection you have! [emoji6]
> I find indigo very chic and discrete. You could call it safe... but the question is, does it easily combine with your wardrobe? What colours do you normally wear?
> Coral is great for summer, perfect to match with a white shirt/blouse and blue jeans/navy pants. I guess, if you're happy and feel safe and comfortable with your rose indien, you'll certainly be happy with coral...
> Good luck deciding!


Thank you LadyDelvaux! I usually wear basic outfits and a lot of black, blue, grey and white so I guess indigo is a good fit to my wardrobe. I love bright colours Delvaux introduces but I am afraid it will not be as versatile......plus I am a mom to two small girls so I am always aware of light colours might get dirty more easily.

I think right now I am leaning towards indigo and see if there will be other colours available. My new SA said there should be new colours in February so I will wait and see and then decide


----------



## Folledesac

Hi guys ! I bought so far 3 bag charms and one Card holder. I'm in love with the quality and the service I got from both the brussels and Paris boutiques. I'm very tempted to go for a bag and I'm hesitating between a mini tempete or a mini brillant. Tempete has a more modern design, is easier to open/close but the brillant had something very unique in his 60es design which makes it more original. What are your thoughts ? I'm posting pics of my Other items, mostly gros thé magritte collection i fell in love with.


----------



## Folledesac




----------



## fawnhagh

Folledesac said:


> Hi guys ! I bought so far 3 bag charms and one Card holder. I'm in love with the quality and the service I got from both the brussels and Paris boutiques. I'm very tempted to go for a bag and I'm hesitating between a mini tempete or a mini brillant. Tempete has a more modern design, is easier to open/close but the brillant had something very unique in his 60es design which makes it more original. What are your thoughts ? I'm posting pics of my Other items, mostly gros thé magritte collection i fell in love with.



Hi! Yes their craftsmanship is beautiful! I am actually also tempted to get a Temptete mini this year but couldn't decide if i should go for it yet because I already have a temptete mm and brilliant mini (and a temptete clutch). I like both styles but think in terms of what fits inside mini brillant will fit more, so if capacity is important to you I would recommend brillant mini. But the buckle on brillant is indeed a bit of a hassle compared to temptete, especially if you like box calf it will require more exercise I think. 

Both are so beautiful and timeless, so I would recommend you to get both - just maybe question which one to get first 

Don't think that was of any help lol!


----------



## Folledesac

You are not helping [emoji1] indeed ! It's like a Pokémon game "gotta catch them all !" Please post some action pics ! Good point on the capacity.


----------



## leechiyong

Folledesac said:


> View attachment 3593104
> View attachment 3593105
> View attachment 3593106


Beautiful pieces!  I personally prefer the Tempête, but go for what makes your heart sing.


----------



## fawnhagh

Folledesac said:


> You are not helping [emoji1] indeed ! It's like a Pokémon game "gotta catch them all !" Please post some action pics ! Good point on the capacity.


Ha ha yes they both have their own styles and both so classic and pretty! I will see if I can find some photos and post them here  Please keep us updated about your decision!
Happy Friday =)


----------



## Folledesac

I will ! But i'm quite slow at making décisions ...


----------



## klynneann

OneMoreDay said:


> Final.
> View attachment 3586244
> View attachment 3586245
> View attachment 3586246
> View attachment 3586247
> View attachment 3586248
> View attachment 3586249
> View attachment 3586250


Wow, thanks for posting all these!  I'm especially loving the indigo and lilas bags....


----------



## Monique1004

Folledesac said:


> I will ! But i'm quite slow at making décisions ...



I think it also depends on what color way you want. Delvaux comes out with different color theme every season. For me, I wanted the brilliant in red & tempete in grey so I got the brilliant last year since they had the dual color one. I'm waiting for them to come back with grey color tempete again.


----------



## prepster

OneMoreDay said:


> They're such works of art in their own right.  My personal pick is the _Tempête Mini, Alligator Libellule : Indigo _(actually all the Indigo pieces).



Thanks SO much for posting all of that!  Wow.  Breathtaking Spring line.


----------



## fawnhagh

Folledesac said:


> I will ! But i'm quite slow at making décisions ...



Take your time dear! They do introduce different colors each season so jump on it once you see the color makes your heart sing! 

I'm drooling over the indigo color this season [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

So many exotics in the classic brilliant and tempete.  Gorgeous but I can't even imagine the price.


----------



## Folledesac

fawnhagh said:


> Take your time dear! They do introduce different colors each season so jump on it once you see the color makes your heart sing!
> 
> I'm drooling over the indigo color this season [emoji7]



Indigo is absolutely beautiful ! I think i will try to see irl the black tempete with yellow and blue ruban wich i find great on the website. I also like very much the white brillant with the black trim but i believe it is from last year. You know the one pictured on the colonne de burenne. It looks like it's coming from a comic strip !


----------



## Monique1004

Here's my action shot with my new brilliant MM dual color. I think it's the most beautiful bag I've ever seen, even compared to Hermès Kelly.


----------



## fawnhagh

Folledesac said:


> Indigo is absolutely beautiful ! I think i will try to see irl the black tempete with yellow and blue ruban wich i find great on the website. I also like very much the white brillant with the black trim but i believe it is from last year. You know the one pictured on the colonne de burenne. It looks like it's coming from a comic strip !



The one you mentioned might be the illusion line? If so they are making indigo with citron this season I think. Though not sure if you can still find the black and white version......

Having a very full wish list this year already, not entirely sure if o can squeeze in another tempete just yet [emoji23]


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> Here's my action shot with my new brilliant MM dual color. I think it's the most beautiful bag I've ever seen, even compared to Hermès Kelly.
> View attachment 3595091


Absolutely beautiful, and you wear it very well. Congratulations!


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> The one you mentioned might be the illusion line? If so they are making indigo with citron this season I think. Though not sure if you can still find the black and white version......
> 
> Having a very full wish list this year already, not entirely sure if o can squeeze in another tempete just yet [emoji23]



I also have my eye on the indigo with citron illusion tempete. Anyone knows the price? I wonder if the color combo in that style is versatile and can be dressed down as well. I showed DH the pic he said it looks too fancy to dress casually with it.


----------



## klynneann

Monique1004 said:


> Here's my action shot with my new brilliant MM dual color. I think it's the most beautiful bag I've ever seen, even compared to Hermès Kelly.
> View attachment 3595091


Gorgeous!  And it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Monique1004

JolieS said:


> Absolutely beautiful, and you wear it very well. Congratulations!





klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!  And it looks fantastic on you!



Thank you! I also recently acquired my long searched Tempete Dark Knight as well so I'm very excited! I will show here when I receive it.


----------



## fawnhagh

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you! I also recently acquired my long searched Tempete Dark Knight as well so I'm very excited! I will show here when I receive it.


Congrats! There will be a limited edition of Brillant GM soon just like temptete dark knight made with PVC. But the style this year is unfortunately not my style......


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> I also have my eye on the indigo with citron illusion tempete. Anyone knows the price? I wonder if the color combo in that style is versatile and can be dressed down as well. I showed DH the pic he said it looks too fancy to dress casually with it.



Hmmm I don't know the price but you can try to call the stores and ask maybe? Or write to Brussels mothership store, I am sure they will be happy to help! I think the combo of indigo and citron is slightly bold for my taste and to match with daily outfit but I really love the contrast and the freshness! I think if you usually wear simple outfit the illusion line will be perfect!


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Hmmm I don't know the price but you can try to call the stores and ask maybe? Or write to Brussels mothership store, I am sure they will be happy to help! I think the combo of indigo and citron is slightly bold for my taste and to match with daily outfit but I really love the contrast and the freshness! I think if you usually wear simple outfit the illusion line will be perfect!



Yea I agree that the bag goes well with simple minimalist outfit. It's definitely fresh looking that's why it caught my eyes!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> Yea I agree that the bag goes well with simple minimalist outfit. It's definitely fresh looking that's why it caught my eyes!



Yes I agree!! Delvaux make wonderful bags and is very good at colors! 

There were some colors I wish they would brung back again......you need to be quick if you really like it otherwise once gone they are just gone!


----------



## Monique1004

My long searched Tempete Dark Night finally found its way to me. So excited!


----------



## lulilu

I am your bag twin -- you will love using it.


----------



## carlinha

Monique1004 said:


> My long searched Tempete Dark Night finally found its way to me. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 3597535
> View attachment 3597536



Congrats!!  I just used mine the other day [emoji7]


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> My long searched Tempete Dark Night finally found its way to me. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 3597535
> View attachment 3597536


Congrats, such a unique concept bag!


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone gotten the new Hero bag?
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1702-Hero


----------



## fawnhagh

lulilu said:


> Has anyone gotten the new Hero bag?
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...etter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1702-Hero
> 
> View attachment 3611353



My SA offered to me some weeks ago but it is not my style (and not the size I would carry either). The hero bag somehow seems very different than all other bags they make. 

I'm still dreaming of a tempete mini this year lol!


----------



## crazeforbags

Hi there!
I've just bought a mini tempete in rose candy last month and it's gorgeous!

i'm now thinking about acquiring one in black MM size, saw one with black metal buckle and another one in black with ivory edges and solid buckle (the illusion collection), which one would you choose?


----------



## lulilu

crazeforbags said:


> Hi there!
> I've just bought a mini tempete in rose candy last month and it's gorgeous!
> 
> i'm now thinking about acquiring one in black MM size, saw one with black metal buckle and another one in black with ivory edges and solid buckle (the illusion collection), which one would you choose?



I'd choose the illusion bag.  Love that collection.


----------



## Cup_of_T

Hi, i m new here. Does anyone know the price for Tempete MM & Tempete mini in UK/europe? As I will be going to UK in august and thought of doing my research before hand. ^_^ TIA.


----------



## fawnhagh

Cup_of_T said:


> Hi, i m new here. Does anyone know the price for Tempete MM & Tempete mini in UK/europe? As I will be going to UK in august and thought of doing my research before hand. ^_^ TIA.



Tempete mini is retailing at 3150 euro (they just had a price increase in December 2016 if I'm not mistaken, before it was 3050). I'm going to London this weekend and I'll check the prices for you if I drop by Delvaux store


----------



## Cup_of_T

fawnhagh said:


> Tempete mini is retailing at 3150 euro (they just had a price increase in December 2016 if I'm not mistaken, before it was 3050). I'm going to London this weekend and I'll check the prices for you if I drop by Delvaux store


Thank you !!


----------



## serenityneow

fawnhagh said:


> Tempete mini is retailing at 3150 euro (they just had a price increase in December 2016 if I'm not mistaken, before it was 3050). I'm going to London this weekend and I'll check the prices for you if I drop by Delvaux store



I'd also love to know the prices of the Tempete MM and GM in London.  I saw the bags IRL for the first time today and am in love.  I'm going to London in May.  Thanks!


----------



## fawnhagh

serenityneow said:


> I'd also love to know the prices of the Tempete MM and GM in London.  I saw the bags IRL for the first time today and am in love.  I'm going to London in May.  Thanks!


I will try my best - will definitely ask if I drop by the boutique on Bond street


----------



## LeTed

Hi ladies, does anyone know the price of Brilliant MM box calf leather bag in London and Paris?


----------



## SSILVIA

Tempete MM BLACK GOLD IS 4050Pound
Tempete mini is 2900pound
brillant mini is 3250 pound
but i don't know the brillant MM price....
Anyone knows the rest of them? and the price in paris?


----------



## LeTed

Thanks SSILVIA. I am going to Paris and London so wondering which country selling at a lower price.
Can anyone share the price of Brillant MM.


----------



## travelluver

I'm very new to this brand - just viewing so far but loving what I am seeing!  Can someone weigh in on the backpack style?  I'm considering one, but wonder if I should stick to a more classic model.  Also, are all the bags made in Belgium or are some also made in France?  TIA - and Erin Go Braugh!


----------



## H2014

I am a great fan of Delvaux bags. They are made both in France and in Belgium. My lipstick red Box leather Brillant MM was made in France. In terms of price, it is typically 'cheapest' in Belgium but given the free fall of the British Pound, there was not much difference between both prices when I bought the bag in 2016 at around GBP 3800. It is worthwhile calling the stores and asking them for bag availability and price.


----------



## aga5

Spotted this yellow Givre at Barneys warehouse outlet store marked down to $1390 
View attachment 3639462

View attachment 3639463


----------



## aga5




----------



## Masao

I was wondering about " Delvaux simplissime city pm shoulder bag "
Does any threads use this bag before? How was it??? Pros and Cons???
I'm 5'6 tall and I'm thinking to get this one


----------



## hikarupanda

Masao said:


> I was wondering about " Delvaux simplissime city pm shoulder bag "
> Does any threads use this bag before? How was it??? Pros and Cons???
> I'm 5'6 tall and I'm thinking to get this one



I have this bag in Vegetal (Tan) color. Haven't used it a lot but I highly recommend it. It's light weight, you can carry it crossbody (I'm only 5'1" so the hang would be a bit too low for me when carrying it crossbody, but with your height you will be fine), or double the strap and make it a should bag. It looks small but fits more than you'd think. It's really an under-appreciated bag, I honestly like it more than the more popular (and expensive) styles like Brilliant and Tempete.


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi guys!
Sorry I didn't manage to drop by Delvaux while I was in London during the weekend (got stuck in Chanel and Hermes...) So no update from my side


----------



## Masao

hikarupanda said:


> I have this bag in Vegetal (Tan) color. Haven't used it a lot but I highly recommend it. It's light weight, you can carry it crossbody (I'm only 5'1" so the hang would be a bit too low for me when carrying it crossbody, but with your height you will be fine), or double the strap and make it a should bag. It looks small but fits more than you'd think. It's really an under-appreciated bag, I honestly like it more than the more popular (and expensive) styles like Brilliant and Tempete.
> 
> View attachment 3639633


Hello hikarupanda,
Thanks for your info 
Actually I do thinking, which one is good for me?  " Simplissime City PM " or " Smplissime City ( Bigger one )
I do carry some stuffs that I think is necessary something like: LV Wallet, Charger, Sunglasses, lipstick, hand location, and cute perfume also two eye drops as well.
So I don't know how does Simplissime City PM fit everything??? or should I need to get the Smplissime City, then???
Oh, and how is the leather and quality by the way! This is my first time, so I don't want to mess up.
Thanks


----------



## Masao

Hello threads,
I was wondering what exactly color is this?
I think I'm kind of like it but I'm not sure yet!!!
Is 2015 or 2016 collection color???
Thanks


----------



## hikarupanda

Masao said:


> Hello hikarupanda,
> Thanks for your info
> Actually I do thinking, which one is good for me?  " Simplissime City PM " or " Smplissime City ( Bigger one )
> I do carry some stuffs that I think is necessary something like: LV Wallet, Charger, Sunglasses, lipstick, hand location, and cute perfume also two eye drops as well.
> So I don't know how does Simplissime City PM fit everything??? or should I need to get the Smplissime City, then???
> Oh, and how is the leather and quality by the way! This is my first time, so I don't want to mess up.
> Thanks



I tried on the regular size and it was too large on my frame. But I'm petite so it may work for you.  

I'd say the pm size fits about the same as Gucci soho disco shoulder bag (it's not as long but it's deeper than Gucci). If I have time later I can take a what fit photo for you.


----------



## Monique1004

I need help... I just purchased a pre-owned brilliant MM from eBay that is authenticated by *****************.com but I'm questioning about the authenticity since some of the details look different from my new brilliant that I got from Barneys not too long ago. Maybe because it's an old one? First of all, I have 2 Delvaux bags. Both have very thick sleeper bags but this one has is a lot thinner. Engraving doesn't look as refined either. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The engraving style on the metal parts look different. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The heat stamped logo doesn't have a bevel



'Made in France' is not color stamped. 



The logo engraving on the buckle look different from mine. 



Do any of you have an old brilliant box red like this one can tell me this is normal? Does anyone know any authentication place that is trust worthy that does Delvaux bags?


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Hello Monique, I hope this information might help you a little...
How old is the ebay bag supposed to be?
The older sleeper bags (2013 and before) are completely different, they are made of a finer tissue and have the older logo (a crown instead of a tree) printed in dark brown.
The 'made in france' isn't necessarily in gold.
Buckles change throughout the years...

Here Some pictures of my GM and MM in box calf.
The Black MM is the oldest, the Pecari GM is from the 2013/2014 collection.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Some more pictures....


----------



## Monique1004

LadyDelvaux said:


> Some more pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641116
> View attachment 3641118
> View attachment 3641119



Thank you so much for taking your time to help me. I don't know what year this bag is from. It looks really new and I still think the heat stamped logo & the buckle engraving still look suspicious. Both of your buckle engraving look exactly like mine. My other brilliant is from current season. I actually emailed the original place that authenticated the bag to find out if the document is legit. I also emailed Delvaux seeking their advice as well. I hope I get some answers soon.


----------



## lulilu

Let us know what happens, Monique.  I have found that they are very nice at Delvaux.


----------



## hikarupanda

Masao said:


> Hello hikarupanda,
> Thanks for your info
> Actually I do thinking, which one is good for me?  " Simplissime City PM " or " Smplissime City ( Bigger one )
> I do carry some stuffs that I think is necessary something like: LV Wallet, Charger, Sunglasses, lipstick, hand location, and cute perfume also two eye drops as well.
> So I don't know how does Simplissime City PM fit everything??? or should I need to get the Smplissime City, then???
> Oh, and how is the leather and quality by the way! This is my first time, so I don't want to mess up.
> Thanks



Hi, I finally got the time to take a pic of the inside of my pm to show you what fit. I have these items in my bag:

- BV compact wallet
- chanel sunglasses (in soft case)
- two sets of keys
- lip gloss 
- hand lotion
- Kleenex 
And I can put my iPhone in as well. Hope it helps!


----------



## Masao

hikarupanda said:


> Hi, I finally got the time to take a pic of the inside of my pm to show you what fit. I have these items in my bag:
> 
> - BV compact wallet
> - chanel sunglasses (in soft case)
> - two sets of keys
> - lip gloss
> - hand lotion
> - Kleenex
> And I can put my iPhone in as well. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 3643869


Thank you very much! By the way, where did you get this bag? I love the color too


----------



## hikarupanda

Masao said:


> Thank you very much! By the way, where did you get this bag? I love the color too



I got it at Barneys in Beverly Hills.


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to help me. I don't know what year this bag is from. It looks really new and I still think the heat stamped logo & the buckle engraving still look suspicious. Both of your buckle engraving look exactly like mine. My other brilliant is from current season. I actually emailed the original place that authenticated the bag to find out if the document is legit. I also emailed Delvaux seeking their advice as well. I hope I get some answers soon.



Hi Monique, I was wondering if Delvaux helped you?  I'm in a similar boat.  AuthenicateFirst has given a bag I bought a thumbs up, but I'm still skeptical.  I don't have any other Delvaux bags, but I have seen them IRL in Barneys.  The seller gave me a receipt, but it doesn't look quite right to me.  I wonder if Delvaux would help me if I sent them a pIcture of it.  Sigh.  ☹️.


----------



## Monique1004

serenityneow said:


> Hi Monique, I was wondering if Delvaux helped you?  I'm in a similar boat.  AuthenicateFirst has given a bag I bought a thumbs up, but I'm still skeptical.  I don't have any other Delvaux bags, but I have seen them IRL in Barneys.  The seller gave me a receipt, but it doesn't look quite right to me.  I wonder if Delvaux would help me if I sent them a pIcture of it.  Sigh.  ☹️.



Here's what happened. ***************** confirmed that they authenticated the item and Delvaux answered my email & told me they could help me on that. I had some trouble sending them pictures through emails because of the size limit. I had more than 5 emails back & forth with them. First they confirmed me that the bag itself & the sleeping bag is authentic. Then I asked them if they knew what season it came from then they told me it looks like from F/W 2016 but I knew it wasn't because I actually own the one they're talking about. When I asked them again they told me they can't confirm about it unless I ship the bag to them to be confirmed by artisan at my own cost. Seller then answered me that the bag is from about 6 years ago. I did my own researches on line about Delvaux 2012 bags then found a couple pictures from Instagram have similar bags. I just happens to see a lot of Good fake Delvaux bags online while doing this research so still skeptical. However my bag doesn't look like the fake ones I saw online either. Sigh~


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Monique,
I'm not sure about the bag itself, but the dustbag is definitely more recent than 2012... at that time they didn't have the new logo yet...
It's so confusing.... I find it incredible that Delvaux itself cannot give a decisive answer based on your pictures...


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> Here's what happened. ***************** confirmed that they authenticated the item and Delvaux answered my email & told me they could help me on that. I had some trouble sending them pictures through emails because of the size limit. I had more than 5 emails back & forth with them. First they confirmed me that the bag itself & the sleeping bag is authentic. Then I asked them if they knew what season it came from then they told me it looks like from F/W 2016 but I knew it wasn't because I actually own the one they're talking about. When I asked them again they told me they can't confirm about it unless I ship the bag to them to be confirmed by artisan at my own cost. Seller then answered me that the bag is from about 6 years ago. I did my own researches on line about Delvaux 2012 bags then found a couple pictures from Instagram have similar bags. I just happens to see a lot of Good fake Delvaux bags online while doing this research so still skeptical. However my bag doesn't look like the fake ones I saw online either. Sigh~



Thanks for taking the time to respond. I sent them an email and they likewise offered to help me authenticate the bag, which pleasantly surprised me. I think a lot of brands wouldn't do that.  I'll take them up on it.  Like you, I found some fake versions of the style I bought when I searched online, which makes me nervous.  It also surprised me, because I usually think that less popular bags are less likely to be faked.  Sigh.  Good luck with your investigation!


----------



## Monique1004

serenityneow said:


> Thanks for taking the time to respond. I sent them an email and they likewise offered to help me authenticate the bag, which pleasantly surprised me. I think a lot of brands wouldn't do that.  I'll take them up on it.  Like you, I found some fake versions of the style I bought when I searched online, which makes me nervous.  It also surprised me, because I usually think that less popular bags are less likely to be faked.  Sigh.  Good luck with your investigation!



Actually Delvaux's as popular as Hermès in Asia. That's probably why.


----------



## Tchooky

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to help me. I don't know what year this bag is from. It looks really new and I still think the heat stamped logo & the buckle engraving still look suspicious. Both of your buckle engraving look exactly like mine. My other brilliant is from current season. I actually emailed the original place that authenticated the bag to find out if the document is legit. I also emailed Delvaux seeking their advice as well. I hope I get some answers soon.


Hi there Monique, 

I think the hotstamp doesn't look as clean and neatly as it should be, and the gold looks like to glossy gold very suspicious!
And I think for a newer bag there is something wrong with the stitching.
None of my brillant bags (new and old) have the continuous stitching (marked with the yellow dot in the picture).
I don't think they will change the way they assemble the bag.


----------



## Monique1004

Tchooky said:


> Hi there Monique,
> 
> I think the hotstamp doesn't look as clean and neatly as it should be, and the gold looks like to glossy gold very suspicious!
> And I think for a newer bag there is something wrong with the stitching.
> None of my brillant bags (new and old) have the continuous stitching (marked with the yellow dot in the picture).
> I don't think they will change the way they assemble the bag.



Now that you mentioned it, I checked my other bag & you are right... sad.


----------



## Monique1004

serenityneow said:


> Hi Monique, I was wondering if Delvaux helped you?  I'm in a similar boat.  AuthenicateFirst has given a bag I bought a thumbs up, but I'm still skeptical.  I don't have any other Delvaux bags, but I have seen them IRL in Barneys.  The seller gave me a receipt, but it doesn't look quite right to me.  I wonder if Delvaux would help me if I sent them a pIcture of it.  Sigh.  ☹️.



Do not trust AutheticateFirst. I'm reporting my bag as a counterfeit & opened a case. I did research on dozens of vintage & new Delvaux bags. All of them have front stitches like mine, not like the one I purchased. I also informed ***************** about my reporting as a courtesy and they were like...using Hermès as an example the font & style changes over the years....and telling me to have it authenticated. I think they are saying that because they know they're the ONLY Delvaux authenticator in the US. I can surely tell Hermès fakes & the Hermès style & font didn't change much as a matter of fact.


----------



## yuelee

Tchooky said:


> Hi there Monique,
> 
> I think the hotstamp doesn't look as clean and neatly as it should be, and the gold looks like to glossy gold very suspicious!
> And I think for a newer bag there is something wrong with the stitching.
> None of my brillant bags (new and old) have the continuous stitching (marked with the yellow dot in the picture).
> I don't think they will change the way they assemble the bag.



Im almost 99 percent sure it's a fake... do you notice the faint? Press mark along the vertical stitch line? Both sides. Those are marks from sewing machines. Fake bags usually have these. Ive seen them in tons of fake chanel bags from asia. (Im korean and these bags have been reallly popular past couple years because hermes was becoming "too common") and plus the leather, logo stamp, dustbag stitching all look fake to me...


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> Do not trust AutheticateFirst. I'm reporting my bag as a counterfeit & opened a case. I did research on dozens of vintage & new Delvaux bags. All of them have front stitches like mine, not like the one I purchased. I also informed ***************** about my reporting as a courtesy and they were like...using Hermès as an example the font & style changes over the years....and telling me to have it authenticated. I think they are saying that because they know they're the ONLY Delvaux authenticator in the US. I can surely tell Hermès fakes & the Hermès style & font didn't change much as a matter of fact.



Thanks, Monique.  I don't trust them. I'm seeking a refund for my bag too.  I'll post the details after my situation is resolved, but what a disappointment ☹️.


----------



## Monique1004

yuelee said:


> Im almost 99 percent sure it's a fake... do you notice the faint? Press mark along the vertical stitch line? Both sides. Those are marks from sewing machines. Fake bags usually have these. Ive seen them in tons of fake chanel bags from asia. (Im korean and these bags have been reallly popular past couple years because hermes was becoming "too common") and plus the leather, logo stamp, dustbag stitching all look fake to me...



I returned the bag & getting my money back. Seller accepted my request fast. I have a feeling she knew. I purchased it because it was authenticated but I guess I can't trust that either anymore. I know there are tons of LV, Chanel fakes but I didn't know there was Delvaux fakes.(I'm also Korean myself ^^*) I was also so surprised how good it was. Even people from Delvaux thought it was authentic first. Here's the picture of them side by side. On the right is my own and the left one is the one turn out to be fake.


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi, has anyone bought from the Italian boutique Antonia.it? They carry Delvaux and the price is cheaper than retail in US!


----------



## fawnhagh

Just curios if anyone is interested in getting the new limited papillon tempête? It looks like a piece of art but not sure it's gonna be a practical bag [emoji848]


----------



## Monique1004

I just saw another fake Delvaux brilliant newly listed on eBay & I think it's the same seller who sold the fake one to me although it's by different name. The pictures are taken by same manners & also coming from New York. I also noticed someone already bought a fake box mini by over $1,500. I wish I can let the buyer know... Please be aware~


----------



## Givenchy18

I'm lusting after the mini Tempête in black. Fingers crossed that I get it as a graduation gift


----------



## LadyDelvaux

fawnhagh said:


> Just curios if anyone is interested in getting the new limited papillon tempête? It looks like a piece of art but not sure it's gonna be a practical bag [emoji848]



Just watched the papillon tempête promo film, the making of...
This bag really is a piece of art! [emoji173] Pure eye candy...
I love the color combination, indigo on ivory. And check the matching stitching, so beautiful!
Nevertheless I have no intention of buying it, it wouldn't fit my lifestyle. [emoji6]


----------



## fawnhagh

LadyDelvaux said:


> Just watched the papillon tempête promo film, the making of...
> This bag really is a piece of art! [emoji173] Pure eye candy...
> I love the color combination, indigo on ivory. And check the matching stitching, so beautiful!
> Nevertheless I have no intention of buying it, it wouldn't fit my lifestyle. [emoji6]



It is truly a piece of art!! I am contemplating if I should get it in mini (I heard it comes in mm and mini). But again it is probably a bag that will sit in the shelf for most of its lifetime


----------



## LadyDelvaux

fawnhagh said:


> It is truly a piece of art!! I am contemplating if I should get it in mini (I heard it comes in mm and mini). But again it is probably a bag that will sit in the shelf for most of its lifetime



If you get the mini, let us know... and spoil us with some pictures! [emoji39]


----------



## fawnhagh

LadyDelvaux said:


> If you get the mini, let us know... and spoil us with some pictures! [emoji39]



It seems like not all boutiques will have the mini, so let's see......still not sure if I should get it or just wait for autumn winter collection comes in [emoji848]


----------



## LadyDelvaux

fawnhagh said:


> It seems like not all boutiques will have the mini, so let's see......still not sure if I should get it or just wait for autumn winter collection comes in [emoji848]



On the Delvaux site you can already find an autumn/winter preview...


----------



## fawnhagh

LadyDelvaux said:


> On the Delvaux site you can already find an autumn/winter preview...



Yes but I'm waiting for the whole catalogue, as there are some exciting new leather type, design and color combo I wanna check out [emoji6]


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> I just saw another fake Delvaux brilliant newly listed on eBay & I think it's the same seller who sold the fake one to me although it's by different name. The pictures are taken by same manners & also coming from New York. I also noticed someone already bought a fake box mini by over $1,500. I wish I can let the buyer know... Please be aware~



You should leave negative feedback stating that she sold you a fake.  There's also a thread on TPF somewhere where you can report sellers of fake bags, although I can't remember where it is now.  Posting her eBay name there will allow others to find it in a search.


----------



## lulilu

hikarupanda said:


> Hi, has anyone bought from the Italian boutique Antonia.it? They carry Delvaux and the price is cheaper than retail in US!



I'd love to know if anyone has purchased from them as well.


----------



## lulilu

The papillon is a beauty!  I hope someone here gets one.


----------



## hikarupanda

Just wanna share a pic of my simplissime with my new H twilly. I always feel that the strap length of my simplissime is a bit too long to be carried crossbody on my petite frame, then I saw someone on IG shortening the shoulder strap by wrapping a hermes twilly to create a handle on the bag. I thought what a brilliant idea! After spending two hours with many attempts trying to perfect my twilly wrapping skill, here it is! The vibrant poppy and blue colors really dress up the bag and make it so much more fun!


----------



## leechiyong

hikarupanda said:


> Just wanna share a pic of my simplissime with my new H twilly. I always feel that the strap length of my simplissime is a bit too long to be carried crossbody on my petite frame, then I saw someone on IG shortening the shoulder strap by wrapping a hermes twilly to create a handle on the bag. I thought what a brilliant idea! After spending two hours with many attempts trying to perfect my twilly wrapping skill, here it is! The vibrant poppy and blue colors really dress up the bag and make it so much more fun!
> 
> View attachment 3676629


Looks gorgeous!  That's such an elegant way to adjust the strap length.


----------



## Monique1004

serenityneow said:


> You should leave negative feedback stating that she sold you a fake.  There's also a thread on TPF somewhere where you can report sellers of fake bags, although I can't remember where it is now.  Posting her eBay name there will allow others to find it in a search.



I reported to eBay that the listing is counterfeit but the listing ended before anything has done so I don't know what happened to the person already bid on it. I know there is Hermès fake thread but I don't think there's anyone for Delvaux. It also seems that the seller's using various names.


----------



## lulilu

Monique1004 said:


> I reported to eBay that the listing is counterfeit but the listing ended before anything has done so I don't know what happened to the person already bid on it. I know there is Hermès fake thread but I don't think there's anyone for Delvaux. It also seems that the seller's using various names.


Could you please pm me the names of the ebay sellers?  I watch Delvaux auctions.  TIA


----------



## Monique1004

My god! There are some gorgeous ones coming for FW17.


----------



## hikarupanda

lulilu said:


> I'd love to know if anyone has purchased from them as well.



I pulled the trigger and ordered from them today! They are listed on Delvaux website as one of the boutiques in Milan so I know they are authorized dealer selling authentic Delvaux. Seems like they only carry one piece of each item shown on their site. And you can't buy directly online so I had quite a lot of back and forth with their customer service. Anyways, compared to prices here in the US, the out-the-door cost (including the 9% import duty I'll need to pay) is like 30% cheaper than me buying from Barneys plus tax. Once I receive it I'll report back. I can't wait!


----------



## lulilu

hikarupanda said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered from them today! They are listed on Delvaux website as one of the boutiques in Milan so I know they are authorized dealer selling authentic Delvaux. Seems like they only carry one piece of each item shown on their site. And you can't buy directly online so I had quite a lot of back and forth with their customer service. Anyways, compared to prices here in the US, the out-the-door cost (including the 9% import duty I'll need to pay) is like 30% cheaper than me buying from Barneys plus tax. Once I receive it I'll report back. I can't wait!



Can't wait to hear!  That is quite a savings.  I contacted Delvaux re buying the 1829 bag.  They directed me to Barneys.


----------



## hikarupanda

lulilu said:


> Can't wait to hear!  That is quite a savings.  I contacted Delvaux re buying the 1829 bag.  They directed me to Barneys.



Yea, I contacted Delvaux once too and as soon as they know you are in the US, they tell you to contact BNY, unless if BNY didn't order a particular bag then you can buy directly from Delvaux HQ, but I think the price they quoted is still marked up for the US market!


----------



## Monique1004

hikarupanda said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered from them today! They are listed on Delvaux website as one of the boutiques in Milan so I know they are authorized dealer selling authentic Delvaux. Seems like they only carry one piece of each item shown on their site. And you can't buy directly online so I had quite a lot of back and forth with their customer service. Anyways, compared to prices here in the US, the out-the-door cost (including the 9% import duty I'll need to pay) is like 30% cheaper than me buying from Barneys plus tax. Once I receive it I'll report back. I can't wait!



I'd love to hear how it turns out. Barneys stock is kind of limited & it would be nice to have some discount.


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> I reported to eBay that the listing is counterfeit but the listing ended before anything has done so I don't know what happened to the person already bid on it. I know there is Hermès fake thread but I don't think there's anyone for Delvaux. It also seems that the seller's using various names.



Yes, it's very frustrating that they can use various names.  My seller never responded when I contacted her, so I had to go through the eBay dispute resolution process.  It was long and frustrating, but I'm happy with eBay.  The case was decided in my favor and I was required to destroy the counterfeit bag.  The seller was selling other fake Delvaux bags when I bought mine, but I posted negative feedback stating that she sold me a fake, and she's not selling anything at all now.  Of course she might be using another name or names, but at least I stopped (I think) one.  

And I'll definitely be more careful in the future.


----------



## mcmc

hi ladies, I'm new to Delvaux. thanks for sharing your lovely purchases and experiences. your beautiful photos are real enablers 

i'm considering getting a brillant mini in ivory box. have read through the whole thread, but don't recall any ladies mentioning the ivory leather turning yellowish. can those with this bag please share your experience, whether white box leather turns yellow easily? TIA


----------



## MMDOU

Hi all members, I recently bought Delvaux backpack from ebay and in my opinion it is not GENUINE one. Here are some photos, please help me to authenticate and I have already reported to ebay to ask return. But I need further evidence to support.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

MMDOU said:


> Hi all members, I recently bought Delvaux from ebay and in my opinion it is not GENUINE one. Here are some photos, please help me to authenticate and I have already reported to ebay to ask return. But I need further evidence to support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700581



Unfortunately you are right... Delvaux never made bags with these card slots inside! These are typical for fake bags! And honestly, the stitching is horrible... All pictures show evidence of not being genuine... no doubt about it... sorry...


----------



## MMDOU

LadyDelvaux said:


> Unfortunately you are right... Delvaux never made bags with these card slots inside! These are typical for fake bags! And honestly, the stitching is horrible... All pictures show evidence of not being genuine... no doubt about it... sorry...


Thank you so much for quick reply. Make me confident to claim this case. I hope I win. You know I am waiting for this bag for weeks but today I opened the parcel just so so much disappointed. It is totally different than my other vintage Delvaux. I discussed with the seller when I purchased but she insist this is Genuine and I trust her.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

MMDOU said:


> Thank you so much for quick reply. Make me confident to claim this case. I hope I win. You know I am waiting for this bag for weeks but today I opened the parcel just so so much disappointed. It is totally different than my other vintage Delvaux. I discussed with the seller when I purchased but she insist this is Genuine and I trust her.




I guess your bag is 'inspired' on a bag/design of the 'Deux de Delvaux'-line. In the past Delvaux produced this 'less expensive' line...
You can easily find pictures of it online...
Good luck!


----------



## MMDOU

Thanks again, you are really professional on DELVAUX. very helpful !


----------



## LadyDelvaux

MMDOU said:


> Thanks again, you are really professional on DELVAUX. very helpful !



Just a little obsessed... [emoji7]


----------



## hikarupanda

Monique1004 said:


> I'd love to hear how it turns out. Barneys stock is kind of limited & it would be nice to have some discount.





lulilu said:


> Can't wait to hear!  That is quite a savings.  I contacted Delvaux re buying the 1829 bag.  They directed me to Barneys.



Hi ladies, so my bag came two days ago. I ordered the Madame Ruban in Noir and Rainbox! I'm sooo in love with the bag!!! The leather is so yummy, and the colorful sealant is amazing against the jet black leather and black hardware! I never really liked the Madame until this color/hardware combo came out! I had my eyes on it ever since I first saw some preview pics of the SS collection on IG! It's lightweight and perfect size for me too! 

Overall, my experience with Antonia is pretty positive, and I would definitely order from them again in the future. 

So here's my experience with Antonia:

- The boutique:
Antonia is a multi-label boutique in Milan. They are listed as one of the boutiques that sells Delvaux on Delvaux website so I know they are authorized dealer. They actually hosted a preview event for Delvaux Autumn-Winter 16/17 collection last year: https://www.delvaux.com/en/news/160502-antonia

- The stock:
I think their selection is ok, they do carry some styles that I like that Barney is not carrying. It seems that they only have one piece per style.

- To buy:
Antonia doesn't sell Delvaux online so to buy, you have to fill out this contact us form online or email them. I was a bit annoyed tho when I waited almost a week and nobody got back to me. So I actually commented on their IG post and asked someone to get back to me asap. 

- Payment:
You can either pay via PayPal or do bank wire. I did it thru PayPal coz it's convenient. But 1) note that you need to have a PayPal account. Although PayPal let you send payment without an account, Antonia said for security purposes they actually want you to create a PayPal account if you don't already have one. 2) PayPal exchange rate is higher because their exchange rate included their "fee" so you will end up paying a bit more in USD compared to using the actual exchange rate of the day.

- Shipping:
They use UPS Express Saver. They sent it out on Monday and I got it on Thursday so it's pretty quick. Their packaging is very bare bone tho, they don't even have stuffing to keep the bag stay in place without swimming around inside the shipping box which kinda annoyed me, thank god the bag is still in perfect condition when it arrived. 

- Paying import duty:
You can either pay UPS online or by phone prior to delivery once custom is cleared, or pay the UPS driver on the spot when package is delivered. 

- The savings:
I saved around 28% ($1280) after paying import duty, compared to if I go to Barneys today and buy it there with sales tax.

Hope my review helps! And finally, some pics of my baby! I'm so busy with my baby (actual crying baby) now so no modeling pics yet. Will try to post some later!


----------



## leechiyong

hikarupanda said:


> Hi ladies, so my bag came two days ago. I ordered the Madame Ruban in Noir and Rainbox! I'm sooo in love with the bag!!! The leather is so yummy, and the colorful sealant is amazing against the jet black leather and black hardware! I never really liked the Madame until this color/hardware combo came out! I had my eyes on it ever since I first saw some preview pics of the SS collection on IG! It's lightweight and perfect size for me too!
> 
> Overall, my experience with Antonia is pretty positive, and I would definitely order from them again in the future.
> 
> So here's my experience with Antonia:
> 
> - The boutique:
> Antonia is a multi-label boutique in Milan. They are listed as one of the boutiques that sells Delvaux on Delvaux website so I know they are authorized dealer. They actually hosted a preview event for Delvaux Autumn-Winter 16/17 collection last year: https://www.delvaux.com/en/news/160502-antonia
> 
> - The stock:
> I think their selection is ok, they do carry some styles that I like that Barney is not carrying. It seems that they only have one piece per style.
> 
> - To buy:
> Antonia doesn't sell Delvaux online so to buy, you have to fill out this contact us form online or email them. I was a bit annoyed tho when I waited almost a week and nobody got back to me. So I actually commented on their IG post and asked someone to get back to me asap.
> 
> - Payment:
> You can either pay via PayPal or do bank wire. I did it thru PayPal coz it's convenient. But 1) note that you need to have a PayPal account. Although PayPal let you send payment without an account, Antonia said for security purposes they actually want you to create a PayPal account if you don't already have one. 2) PayPal exchange rate is higher because their exchange rate included their "fee" so you will end up paying a bit more in USD compared to using the actual exchange rate of the day.
> 
> - Shipping:
> They use UPS Express Saver. They sent it out on Monday and I got it on Thursday so it's pretty quick. Their packaging is very bare bone tho, they don't even have stuffing to keep the bag stay in place without swimming around inside the shipping box which kinda annoyed me, thank god the bag is still in perfect condition when it arrived.
> 
> - Paying import duty:
> You can either pay UPS online or by phone prior to delivery once custom is cleared, or pay the UPS driver on the spot when package is delivered.
> 
> - The savings:
> I saved around 28% ($1280) after paying import duty, compared to if I go to Barneys today and buy it there with sales tax.
> 
> Hope my review helps! And finally, some pics of my baby! I'm so busy with my baby (actual crying baby) now so no modeling pics yet. Will try to post some later!
> 
> View attachment 3704994
> 
> View attachment 3704995
> 
> View attachment 3704996


Thanks for the review!  Gorgeous piece, love the edges!


----------



## hikarupanda

Just saw that Barneys website actually has this LE available!


----------



## lulilu

hikarupanda said:


> Just saw that Barneys website actually has this LE available!
> View attachment 3711836



I saw a little film of the artisan making this beauty.


----------



## hikarupanda

lulilu said:


> I saw a little film of the artisan making this beauty.



Yea, it's truly an art piece!


----------



## Miskin

Monique1004 said:


> My god! There are some gorgeous ones coming for FW17.
> 
> View attachment 3678053
> View attachment 3678054



Waaaaa!! The metal Tempete looks amaaazing!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fawnhagh

Hello all,

Has anyone purchased the mini mutin? I have been contemplating to purchase the mini temptete but saw this bag in Paris last weekend and think it looks very practical and versatile...any thoughts? Or should I stick to Tempete?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Has anyone purchased the mini mutin? I have been contemplating to purchase the mini temptete but saw this bag in Paris last weekend and think it looks very practical and versatile...any thoughts? Or should I stick to Tempete?
> 
> Thanks in advance



I think the mini mutin is a great casual bag tho I haven't seen it in person. Tempete is definitely more dress up/formal looking. I think if you need something casual for weekend then the mini mutin is a good choice. The only thing I'm not sure without trying the bag in person is the strap. I don't know how the wide strap would look on my petite frame. I gotta say I also like the closure of the mutin (which is what I like about my simplissime)!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> I think the mini mutin is a great casual bag tho I haven't seen it in person. Tempete is definitely more dress up/formal looking. I think if you need something casual for weekend then the mini mutin is a good choice. The only thing I'm not sure without trying the bag in person is the strap. I don't know how the wide strap would look on my petite frame. I gotta say I also like the closure of the mutin (which is what I like about my simplissime)!


Hi hikarupanda (I like your name by the way ) 

Thank you for your opinion - and what I fall for is exactly the casual look of the mutin and I can see myself wearing it cross body during weekend or holidays. I already have a tempete mm and I rarely use it to be honest as I am a mini bag lover so I am contemplating between tempete mini and mini mutin. But as you said I am also not sure about the wide strap, and I do not have a chance to try it on in person unfortunately


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Hi hikarupanda (I like your name by the way )
> 
> Thank you for your opinion - and what I fall for is exactly the casual look of the mutin and I can see myself wearing it cross body during weekend or holidays. I already have a tempete mm and I rarely use it to be honest as I am a mini bag lover so I am contemplating between tempete mini and mini mutin. But as you said I am also not sure about the wide strap, and I do not have a chance to try it on in person unfortunately



Will you be able to try it on? And I may be wrong but I "think" for next season there will be mini mutin with a narrower leather strap (thought I saw a pic of the antique silver one). That maybe another future option for you? And I'm like you, I'm more a mini bag person (except that large tote bag I carry to work...). The mini tempete is also on my want list.


----------



## hikarupanda

Mmm...looks like the leather strap will also be on the wide side? I would like to try it on irl tho!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> View attachment 3715880
> 
> 
> Mmm...looks like the leather strap will also be on the wide side? I would like to try it on irl tho!



Hmmm the strap looks a bit wide too maybe? But it's leather! I think the current version is like fabric? 

I don't really have a chance to try the bag but I have a SA that can help me with taking pictures (the stores are far away from me sigh). 

I have always been wanting a small tempete but micro was too small so the mini is perfect for me. Too bad I can't get both lol! I think tempete will always be classic and iconic while mutin is more fun and under the radar. So which to choose......[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Hmmm the strap looks a bit wide too maybe? But it's leather! I think the current version is like fabric?
> 
> I don't really have a chance to try the bag but I have a SA that can help me with taking pictures (the stores are far away from me sigh).
> 
> I have always been wanting a small tempete but micro was too small so the mini is perfect for me. Too bad I can't get both lol! I think tempete will always be classic and iconic while mutin is more fun and under the radar. So which to choose......[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Yes, the other thing I feel uncertain about the mini mutin this season is the fabric strap! I like the casual vibe BUT I feel that fabric strap doesn't hold up as well compared to leather.

While the tempete is definitely a classic, I think all Delvaux bag designs are timeless really since they always go back to their archive to modernize a classic design, I think what's more important is what suits your need, life style and your wardrobe. Either way they are both beautiful bags!


----------



## lulilu

Rihanna is definitely a Delvaux fan.  Here she is with the 1829 bag.


----------



## Folledesac

This is my first Delvaux bag ! I'm totally in love with it !! Thanks for letting me share !!


----------



## lulilu

Sweet!


----------



## Sam Mullan

Hello, hoping someone on this thread   can help me out..

I need help authenticating this Delvaux bag, it is a bucket style with a drawstring opening and may be carried over the shoulder or as a backpack.
It feels good quality and I believe it's real...not entirely sure though as I'm not an expert by any means.
I'd be grateful if anyone has any input, I've emailed Delvaux but yet to receive a reply.

Thanks in advance!
x


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Hmmm the strap looks a bit wide too maybe? But it's leather! I think the current version is like fabric?
> 
> I don't really have a chance to try the bag but I have a SA that can help me with taking pictures (the stores are far away from me sigh).
> 
> I have always been wanting a small tempete but micro was too small so the mini is perfect for me. Too bad I can't get both lol! I think tempete will always be classic and iconic while mutin is more fun and under the radar. So which to choose......[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## JolieS

Hi fawnhagh
Here are some thoughts on the mini-Mutin, which I saw in person at the Delvaux boutique at the Bon Marché in Paris last week. I saw it in a cognac colour and in vert Empire, new for fall. The strap is a striped, woven, canvas-type fabric; in both cases the middle stripe is the colour of the bag and two outside stripes are a warm beige. The strap is wide and is definitely a big part of the look. Can't avoid seeing the stripe. I could see this bag styled very sporty with jeans or with a maxi skirt and Frye boots, for example. To me,  keeping the fabric strap fresh looking would be a concern. Maybe Delvaux would provide cleaning services? The bag is a fold-over flap style, and you have to lift the entire flap to get into the bag, unless you're good at feeling for what you want with the flap released just a bit. The mini-Tempête is a more versatile bag IMO, but if you need a very sporty bag, the Mutin could be a choice. As for me I bought a mini-Madame in Rouge de Pourpre patent leather that I'm getting to love. Good luck deciding!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> Hi fawnhagh
> Here are some thoughts on the mini-Mutin, which I saw in person at the Delvaux boutique at the Bon Marché in Paris last week. I saw it in a cognac colour and in vert Empire, new for fall. The strap is a striped, woven, canvas-type fabric; in both cases the middle stripe is the colour of the bag and two outside stripes are a warm beige. The strap is wide and is definitely a big part of the look. Can't avoid seeing the stripe. I could see this bag styled very sporty with jeans or with a maxi skirt and Frye boots, for example. To me,  keeping the fabric strap fresh looking would be a concern. Maybe Delvaux would provide cleaning services? The bag is a fold-over flap style, and you have to lift the entire flap to get into the bag, unless you're good at feeling for what you want with the flap released just a bit. The mini-Tempête is a more versatile bag IMO, but if you need a very sporty bag, the Mutin could be a choice. As for me I bought a mini-Madame in Rouge de Pourpre patent leather that I'm getting to love. Good luck deciding!



Dear JolieS,

Thank you so much for your thoughts / opinion!!! I'm still not 100% sure about mini mutin exactly due to the strap so I can't pull the trigger to buy it.

However, I just ordered a mini tempete in lipstick!!! I transferred the money yesterday and hoping to receive it in the end if this week or early next week [emoji7][emoji56] I haven't really seen a seasonal color that I like after rose indien and I want something that's more classic and versatile. I was thrilled to see they bring back the lipstick color!!! I know it's not as special or fun but true red for me is a safe and easy to wear color, given that I have black and vegetal already.

Did you see the fall collection in store? Was there anything you think is worth checking out? I don't have any Delvaux boutique near me so I can only rely on the social media......[emoji20]

I heard that the végétal color will be discontinued and instead a new color 'vison' will be introduced. Did you see this color?


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Dear JolieS,
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts / opinion!!! I'm still not 100% sure about mini mutin exactly due to the strap so I can't pull the trigger to buy it.
> 
> However, I just ordered a mini tempete in lipstick!!! I transferred the money yesterday and hoping to receive it in the end if this week or early next week [emoji7][emoji56] I haven't really seen a seasonal color that I like after rose indien and I want something that's more classic and versatile. I was thrilled to see they bring back the lipstick color!!! I know it's not as special or fun but true red for me is a safe and easy to wear color, given that I have black and vegetal already.
> 
> Did you see the fall collection in store? Was there anything you think is worth checking out? I don't have any Delvaux boutique near me so I can only rely on the social media......[emoji20]
> 
> I heard that the végétal color will be discontinued and instead a new color 'vison' will be introduced. Did you see this color?



HI Fawnhagh. Lipstick! How exciting! I'll bet it is beautiful. 
The fall collection was not in store with the exception of vert Empire. According to my SA,it will trickle in over the next month. I'm in Paris until mid-Aigust, so will give you intel as I receive it.
Enjoy your new Tempête!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> HI Fawnhagh. Lipstick! How exciting! I'll bet it is beautiful.
> The fall collection was not in store with the exception of vert Empire. According to my SA,it will trickle in over the next month. I'm in Paris until mid-Aigust, so will give you intel as I receive it.
> Enjoy your new Tempête!



I am very much looking forward to receiving my lipstick mini temptete for sure! Will post a photo once I get her 
It's funny that now Paris gets the new collection first while Belgium is one of the last. I was talking to my SA in Brussels and he was pretty upset about it...

Anyhow, please keep me updated if you see some goodies during your stay in Paris!


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Autumn-Winter 2017/2018 preview is up. 

Tempête MM, _Métal Frame : Antique Silver_



Le Mutin Mini, _Army : Antique Silver_
_



Madame Mini, Iron Shield : Ivory & Antique Silver





Pin PM, Allure : Noir




Brillant MM, Box Calf : Noir - Bandoulière Fleur, Calf Souple & Agneau Métal : Noir, Prune & Antique Gold




Brillant East/West, Métal Stitch : Empire




Brillant Mini, Mirage : Prune & Antique Gold




Tempête MM, Calf Souple : Héliotrope - Tempête Mini, Calf Souple : Héliotrope - Tempête Charms, Calf Souple : Héliotrope




Tempête MM, Alligator Brillant : Prune - Bandoulière, Renard : Prune


_


----------



## OneMoreDay

Brillant Black Edition, _Warrior : Smoke _(The file name actually says Jon Snow. )




Brillant Card Holder, _Magic : Prune, Héliotrope & Vison_ - Brillant MM, _Magic : Prune, Héliotrope & Vison_
_



Le Mutin Mini, Crispy Calf : Héliotrope - Le Mutin Card Holder, Crispy Calf : Héliotrope


_


----------



## finer_woman

Tempête MM, _Alligator Brillant : Prune_ - Bandoulière, Renard : _Prune_
_
View attachment 3783159
_[/I][/I][/I][/I][/I][/I][/QUOTE]

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] this alligator! Where's my money tree!?


----------



## vhanya317

I saw a Tempete MM in grained leather!! Been waiting for this leather since last year!!


----------



## Monique1004

Just warning to my fellow Delvaux lovers, I have noticed there has been increasing numbers of counterfeit Delvaux bags on eBay lately. I do my best to report the obvious ones but eBay is pretty slow on taking action & some got sold in pretty high price. The only place that authenticates Delvaux is ***************** but they are not that reliable in my opinion.

Hmmm... I guess I'm not allow to share names I guess.


----------



## Passerine123

Thanks, I just took a look at the current Delvaux selection and one definitely rang warning bells. FWIW, when buying Delvaux, I either go straight to the source -- a Delvaux store for new -- or to my most trusted resellers for this brand: the Secondo store in Brugge (Bruges) or the Horta auction house in Brussels. Both regularly have second-hand Delvaux and guarantee authenticity. At Horta, since it's an auction house, condition can vary widely, from fabulous to forlorn, but Secondo only accepts bags in top condition.
 (video about Secondo) and horta.be


----------



## Passerine123

OneMoreDay said:


> Brillant Black Edition, _Warrior : Smoke _(The file name actually says Jon Snow. )
> View attachment 3783163
> View attachment 3783164
> 
> 
> Brillant Card Holder, _Magic : Prune, Héliotrope & Vison_ - Brillant MM, _Magic : Prune, Héliotrope & Vison
> View attachment 3783165
> 
> 
> Le Mutin Mini, Crispy Calf : Héliotrope - Le Mutin Card Holder, Crispy Calf : Héliotrope
> View attachment 3783166
> _


LOL, I wonder if the designers of the Jon Snow bag realise that his furs are just banged around and treated Ikea sheepskins! (but the bag is drop dead gorgeous anyway  )
http://lifehacker.com/want-to-look-like-jon-snow-go-to-ikea-1797645903


----------



## Passerine123

OneMoreDay said:


> The Autumn-Winter 2017/2018 preview is up.
> 
> Tempête MM, _Métal Frame : Antique Silver_
> View attachment 3783150
> 
> 
> Le Mutin Mini, _Army : Antique Silver
> View attachment 3783151
> 
> 
> Madame Mini, Iron Shield : Ivory & Antique Silver
> View attachment 3783152
> 
> View attachment 3783153
> 
> 
> Pin PM, Allure : Noir
> View attachment 3783154
> 
> 
> Brillant MM, Box Calf : Noir - Bandoulière Fleur, Calf Souple & Agneau Métal : Noir, Prune & Antique Gold
> View attachment 3783155
> 
> 
> Brillant East/West, Métal Stitch : Empire
> View attachment 3783156
> 
> 
> Brillant Mini, Mirage : Prune & Antique Gold
> View attachment 3783157
> 
> 
> Tempête MM, Calf Souple : Héliotrope - Tempête Mini, Calf Souple : Héliotrope - Tempête Charms, Calf Souple : Héliotrope
> View attachment 3783158
> 
> 
> Tempête MM, Alligator Brillant : Prune - Bandoulière, Renard : Prune
> View attachment 3783159
> _



I love the silver Tempete. It reminds me a little of an updated, cooler version of the silver Prada frame bag Meryl Streep aka Miranda Priestley carried in her first scenes in The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Monique1004

Passerine123 said:


> Thanks, I just took a look at the current Delvaux selection and one definitely rang warning bells. FWIW, when buying Delvaux, I either go straight to the source -- a Delvaux store for new -- or to my most trusted resellers for this brand: the Secondo store in Brugge (Bruges) or the Horta auction house in Brussels. Both regularly have second-hand Delvaux and guarantee authenticity. At Horta, since it's an auction house, condition can vary widely, from fabulous to forlorn, but Secondo only accepts bags in top condition.
> (video about Secondo) and horta.be




I'm in US so the only place that carries Delvaux is Barneys. Finding a pre-owned is very hard. They hardly come by on reputable reseller sites. I'm looking for this older model of small brilliant in blue. I came across a site called 'labellov' and they seems to carry some Delvaux. I wonder if any of you ever purchased anything from there.


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> Just warning to my fellow Delvaux lovers, I have noticed there has been increasing numbers of counterfeit Delvaux bags on eBay lately. I do my best to report the obvious ones but eBay is pretty slow on taking action & some got sold in pretty high price. The only place that authenticates Delvaux is ***************** but they are not that reliable in my opinion.
> 
> Hmmm... I guess I'm not allow to share names I guess.



I watch out for quite a few luxe designers on eBay, and I think fakes are up across the board, unfortunately.  

For Delvaux authentication, Delvaux itself helped me and at least one other TPFer.  We had both purchased our bags, so I can't comment on whether they would help with auction listings, but they are a source to keep in mind.  In my case, they ultimately informed me that the bag I bought had never been produced in the particular color but, aside from that, the bag looked perfect to them.  Some fakes are, unfortunately, very well done, and no online authentication method will catch them.


----------



## Monique1004

serenityneow said:


> I watch out for quite a few luxe designers on eBay, and I think fakes are up across the board, unfortunately.
> 
> For Delvaux authentication, Delvaux itself helped me and at least one other TPFer.  We had both purchased our bags, so I can't comment on whether they would help with auction listings, but they are a source to keep in mind.  In my case, they ultimately informed me that the bag I bought had never been produced in the particular color but, aside from that, the bag looked perfect to them.  Some fakes are, unfortunately, very well done, and no online authentication method will catch them.



I actually have bought a counterfeit myself & Delvaux first thought it was their authentic product if you check earlier on this thread. It was other helpful TPFers really helped me out for that matter at the end so I think even Delvaux itself has a hard time telling these really good counterfeit products apart unless they're the artisans themselves. So sad...


----------



## serenityneow

Monique1004 said:


> I actually have bought a counterfeit myself & Delvaux first thought it was their authentic product if you check earlier on this thread. It was other helpful TPFers really helped me out for that matter at the end so I think even Delvaux itself has a hard time telling these really good counterfeit products apart unless they're the artisans themselves. So sad...



Our experiences are very similar.  The fakes are unfortunate, but Delvaux really impressed me with their willingness to help, and it was because of them that I won my eBay case.  I think a lot of brands wouldn't bother.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all, I'm sharing my beautiful new Tempête MM!  This is my holy grail bag, which I just purchased from Delvaux in Brussels.  I'm so in love!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, I'm sharing my beautiful new Tempête MM!  This is my holy grail bag, which I just purchased from Delvaux in Brussels.  I'm so in love!
> 
> View attachment 3796538


Love!


----------



## Passerine123

Beautiful bag! Which store did you get it at? Blvd Waterloo or down in the galleries near the Grand' Place?


----------



## serenityneow

Passerine123 said:


> Beautiful bag! Which store did you get it at? Blvd Waterloo or down in the galleries near the Grand' Place?



Thank you!  I ended up buying it at the airport.  Both of the Brussels boutiques were sold out, but the airport had one and agreed to hold it for me for a couple of days (phew).


----------



## fawnhagh

serenityneow said:


> Thank you!  I ended up buying it at the airport.  Both of the Brussels boutiques were sold out, but the airport had one and agreed to hold it for me for a couple of days (phew).



Wow that's lucky! I heard the stock in the airport is always very limited [emoji106]


----------



## serenityneow

It was incredibly lucky, fawnhagh!  It's a long story, but I had been planning this purchase for a while and was crushed when I found out that the Brussels boutiques were sold out.  Thank goodness I thought to call the airport store!  The price was better there too, and the bag is in 100% perfect condition.  Serendipity .


----------



## Passerine123

serenityneow said:


> It was incredibly lucky, fawnhagh!  It's a long story, but I had been planning this purchase for a while and was crushed when I found out that the Brussels boutiques were sold out.  Thank goodness I thought to call the airport store!  The price was better there too, and the bag is in 100% perfect condition.  Serendipity .


Were they sold out of all Tempete MMs or just the one in this color?


----------



## serenityneow

Passerine123 said:


> Were they sold out of all Tempete MMs or just the one in this color?



Just black with gold hardware (or at least this is the only one I asked about).  I saw black with silver hardware, navy with silver, and some pastel colors that I didn't pay much attention to.  I also saw a black frame Tempete MM with gold hardware (gold frame around the top half of the bag - I should have taken pictures).  I thought it might look great in a mini size, but that it was a bit much in the MM size.


----------



## fawnhagh

serenityneow said:


> Just black with gold hardware (or at least this is the only one I asked about).  I saw black with silver hardware, navy with silver, and some pastel colors that I didn't pay much attention to.  I also saw a black frame Tempete MM with gold hardware (gold frame around the top half of the bag - I should have taken pictures).  I thought it might look great in a mini size, but that it was a bit much in the MM size.



Usually black and vegetal in tempete and brillant require some luck to come by, so happy for you that you got your mini! I purchased one mini tempete in lipstick 2 months ago and the size is just great for my daily essentials!

Love this little elegant bag [emoji173]️


----------



## serenityneow

fawnhagh said:


> Usually black and vegetal in tempete and brillant require some luck to come by, so happy for you that you got your mini! I purchased one mini tempete in lipstick 2 months ago and the size is just great for my daily essentials!
> 
> Love this little elegant bag [emoji173]️



Congrats on your mini!  Mine is the medium size, but I'd love to have a mini too lol!  I tried the mini Tempete in lipstick and adored it.  Such a gorgeous color and yes, so elegant!


----------



## fawnhagh

serenityneow said:


> Congrats on your mini!  Mine is the medium size, but I'd love to have a mini too lol!  I tried the mini Tempete in lipstick and adored it.  Such a gorgeous color and yes, so elegant!



Sorry I wrote mini instead of medium [emoji23] I also have the MM in black with gold hardware and it was my holy grail from Delvaux too!! Unfortunately right now I don't use her that much but she remains one of my favorite bags! High five to bag twins [emoji1316][emoji113]️


----------



## Zenerdiode

serenityneow said:


> Hi all, I'm sharing my beautiful new Tempête MM!  This is my holy grail bag, which I just purchased from Delvaux in Brussels.  I'm so in love!
> 
> View attachment 3796538



Wow that's a very beautiful bag  Congrats in finding one.


----------



## lulilu

A new collection of teeny bag/charms:  https://miniatures.delvaux.com/en?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1708-Belgitude


----------



## fawnhagh

lulilu said:


> A new collection of teeny bag/charms:  https://miniatures.delvaux.com/en?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1708-Belgitude



Yes they are super adorable and decorative! I have one of them and it's very well made - you can use it as keychain, bag charm or coin purse [emoji173]️


----------



## JolieS

lulilu said:


> A new collection of teeny bag/charms:  https://miniatures.delvaux.com/en?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1708-Belgitude


Adorable charms.❤️


----------



## Miskin

lulilu said:


> A new collection of teeny bag/charms:  https://miniatures.delvaux.com/en?utm_source=Newsletter&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=1708-Belgitude



They are worse then Pokemon, I want to collect them all [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mcmc

hi ladies, does anyone know the latest euro price for Tempete MM, Brillant MM and Brillant mini? TIA


----------



## AmorNChanel

I am in Brugges and Delvaux was closed. I took some pics of the bags in the window. Enjoy.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Sharing my 2 most loved bags of 2017, have gotten hooked on the delvaux brand need a Tempete in my collection, My experience at their Paris Shop was tranquil and Elegant


----------



## lulilu

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3827075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my 2 most loved bags of 2017, have gotten hooked on the delvaux brand need a Tempete in my collection, My experience at their Paris Shop was tranquil and Elegant



Two gorgeous bags!  Love the pale pink stitching on the constance.


----------



## JolieS

My lovely Paris SA has invited me to a presentation of the Spring/Summer 2018 collection in Paris on Oct 5 at 18:00. Christina Zeller, Delvaux' artistic director will be there.  The Delvaux presentations are always fun events.

Unfortunately I won't be in Paris at that time. If anyone wants more details please PM me, and I can put you in touch with my SA.


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi ladies, may I ask those who own the Magritte Brillant collection how are you still enjoying/ liking them? I am hoping to get either the one with blue skies or the one with the text "Ceci....." sorry I am not good in French. Pardon me please. Hope to hear your honest advice. TIA!


----------



## serenityneow

Delvaux owners, I was wondering what you do to care for and maintain your bags?  When I recently purchased my Tempête, the Delvaux SA recommended doing nothing before the first wear, and only using a leather cream if the bag gets scratched.  I've used Collonil waterstop on my bags religiously for a few years, and the idea of not waterproofing my Tempête makes me nervous.  On the other hand, of course, I don't want to do anything to damage the bag.  TIA!


----------



## Monaliceke

M


******** said:


> ********* is DELVAUX Obsessed... I love the quality, the history, the story built in to the brand.
> #PurseBopLuvAffairWithDELVAUX
> 
> Pictures are of my special limited edition #8 (of the 10 made) created for the capsule collection released exclusively at Barneys in August. *



Hi ********, I really enjoyed reading your story about your limited edition #8 Brillant MM. May I ask if you are still enjoying wearing her after a few years now? I saw a brand new one on the resale market and I am wondering if I should purchase. I would like to hear your honest opinion about this style with the text. Do you get a lot of attention when you wear her out? I love the text because I appreciate the artistic style of Magritte however I don't like to attract unnecessary attention. I already own a mini brillant in black box calf & I love wearing her as it's under the radar but yet very classy. Do you think it's wise for me to get the limited edition piece like yours? I am not sure how often I can enjoy wearing the bag this eye catching. I am curious how often do you wear her? Really hope to hear your feedback & advice. Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## nana9026

What’s the price for Brillant MM in London? TIA


----------



## Graciecreamy

i did purchase a leather care kit from Delvaux .... it is good and you may check with the SA at the shop.... : )

My SA reserved a set for me and recommended me to use that to maintain the bags from Delvaux! I got 2 Tempête and 2 Madame!  They look good with this kit!


----------



## nana9026

I visited the NBS store during my business trip in London and i scored a Brillant MM in black! The SA is so nice snd helpful!


----------



## Monique1004

nana9026 said:


> I visited the NBS store during my business trip in London and i scored a Brillant MM in black! The SA is so nice snd helpful!



Nice! Please do share here. I’d love the see...

DELVAUX Brillant - Please reveal your acquisitions
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...ant---Please-reveal-your-acquisitions.949486/


----------



## nana9026

Here she’s : [emoji178]


----------



## JolieS

nana9026 said:


> Here she’s : [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843341


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## nana9026

JolieS said:


> Stunning! Congratulations!



Thanks! I’m amazed by the light weight of it! It’s my first Delvaux! Still very excited about it!


----------



## Monique1004

nana9026 said:


> Here she’s : [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843341



Very classic! Congrats.


----------



## Dannadrew

Anybody able to tell me what the main signs of fake vs real for brilliant are? Can’t seem to find any comparison. Pics welcome!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Dannadrew said:


> Anybody able to tell me what the main signs of fake vs real for brilliant are? Can’t seem to find any comparison. Pics welcome!!!



Here are some photos from my own.


----------



## Dannadrew

Hi guys! Can u tell if this is real or fake?


----------



## Dannadrew

Some more


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Hello Dannadrew, When I saw the stitching on the 1st picture I had serious doubts, that were imediately confirmed by your 3rd picture. I recognized the background interior...

Sorry...


----------



## LadyDelvaux

Some more... unfortunately...


----------



## ity513

Hi all! I'm considering getting my first Delvaux soon and I am considering the mini Tempete since I only use mini and smaller bags that I can also wear crossbody.
I would like it in a color that is both practical for work and days off, but also has a little "fun" factor. 
I would love to get some color recommendations from all of you Delvaux lovers! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monique1004

ity513 said:


> Hi all! I'm considering getting my first Delvaux soon and I am considering the mini Tempete since I only use mini and smaller bags that I can also wear crossbody.
> I would like it in a color that is both practical for work and days off, but also has a little "fun" factor.
> I would love to get some color recommendations from all of you Delvaux lovers! Thanks in advance!



Delvaux comes out with different color theme every season. Black is the only color they have every season. I had to pass 2 seasons because I wanted a red brilliant. It was kind of painful to watch the price going up every season. They have this indigo color for Tempete this season which is really nice that will work for you.


----------



## JolieS

Hi
Wonderful that you’re considering a Delvaux. I’m sure you won’t be diasappointed.
Have not seen any blue colour for Fall/Winter 2017. The collection this season is heavy on metallics. For brights, the choices are Héliotrope (bright pink), Prune (a bright burgundy), and Empire (green) - all nice. You could check out the Delvaux website to see these colours. 
Good luck!


----------



## ity513

Thanks for the recommendations! 

I'm currently considering black or red.....I don't have any red bags yet so would really love to have one...but on the other hand black is so classic and goes with everything!

Any advice would really be appreciated!!


----------



## JolieS

The red tones this season are called Héliotrope and Prune. Please check the Delvaux website for examples of these colours.The first is very bright, the second more subdued. There are wonderful black bags: some are smoky grey, some pure black, some black with metallic stitching. You’ll have a hard time deciding because they are all so beautiful!
Good luck in your selection!


----------



## ity513

Those of you who have mini tempetes - do you find that it scratches easily and is delicate? 
I'm considering one to use for work


----------



## Monique1004

ity513 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations!
> 
> I'm currently considering black or red.....I don't have any red bags yet so would really love to have one...but on the other hand black is so classic and goes with everything!
> 
> Any advice would really be appreciated!!



If you're from US, Barneys online have quite a few in stock. I have the bi-color red in brilliant MM and it's lovely. It's quite special. I also added a pic of indigo one that I mentioned earlier. They may have black ones in the store if you call them to find out. Personally I prefer cold colors for tempete for some reason so I would pick blue/grey/black if I were you.


----------



## JolieS

ity513 said:


> Those of you who have mini tempetes - do you find that it scratches easily and is delicate?
> I'm considering one to use for work


Depends on the leather. Classic box calf is a very noble leather, but it does scratch. Proper care with Delvaux leather care products can reduce scratches to a lovely patina over time. However, if you will be carrying the bag to work using public transport or live in a rainy climate, box calf might not be a practical choice. Delvaux does make bags in other leathers. Have a look at their website, then talk to a SA for info about the Delvaux range of leathers.


----------



## amaretti

Hi


----------



## MYH

I was in London last week and accidentally stumbled into Delvaux.  Of course I had an "oops" in the store.  I fell in love with the mini tempete. I needed a black bag I could wear cross body. She was too cute to pass up especially with her gunmetal hardware. So because if there are no pictures then it doesn't count, here they are! 

And I included a pic of my black bag collection.  I'm now banned from buying black bags.


----------



## JolieS

MYH said:


> I was in London last week and accidentally stumbled into Delvaux.  Of course I had an "oops" in the store.  I fell in love with the mini tempete. I needed a black bag I could wear cross body. She was too cute to pass up especially with her gunmetal hardware. So because if there are no pictures then it doesn't count, here they are!
> 
> And I included a pic of my black bag collection.  I'm now banned from buying black bags.



The mini Tempête fits right in to your black bag family. Congratulations!


----------



## Graciecreamy

JolieS said:


> The mini Tempête fits right in to your black bag family. Congratulations!


Congrats! It is always luck that bring us to Tempete! Haha ....


----------



## JolieS

Look what just popped into my mailbox:

https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...um=Email&utm_campaign=1711-Couture-Collection

Announcing the new Delvaux couture exclusive collection. Some drool-worthy bags here. What does everyone think?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

JolieS said:


> Look what just popped into my mailbox:
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...um=Email&utm_campaign=1711-Couture-Collection
> 
> Announcing the new Delvaux couture exclusive collection. Some drool-worthy bags here. What does everyone think?


WOW! Thanks for sharing! Those are so stunning; they're really just works of art!


----------



## Monique1004

JolieS said:


> Look what just popped into my mailbox:
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...um=Email&utm_campaign=1711-Couture-Collection
> 
> Announcing the new Delvaux couture exclusive collection. Some drool-worthy bags here. What does everyone think?



I really love this one. I wonder what the price tag would be like, especially since it's exotic...


----------



## JolieS

bellebellebelle19 said:


> WOW! Thanks for sharing! Those are so stunning; they're really just works of art!


Yes! Delvaux has taken their expertise with exotic skins to a whole new level with this line. Very exciting.


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> I really love this one. I wonder what the price tag would be like, especially since it's exotic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891353


They all seem to be micro bags, which tells me the price will be very high given the amount of work that goes into each one. I hate to ask my lovely SA; afraid I’ll faint.


----------



## nana9026

MYH said:


> I was in London last week and accidentally stumbled into Delvaux.  Of course I had an "oops" in the store.  I fell in love with the mini tempete. I needed a black bag I could wear cross body. She was too cute to pass up especially with her gunmetal hardware. So because if there are no pictures then it doesn't count, here they are!
> 
> And I included a pic of my black bag collection.  I'm now banned from buying black bags.



Never too many black bags! [emoji5] I got my Black Brillant from Bond Street store of London last month which was totally unplanned too.


----------



## hikarupanda

Out and about with my Madame yesterday!


----------



## JolieS

hikarupanda said:


> Out and about with my Madame yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3904824


Sophisticated colour combo!


----------



## Cup_of_T

Gorgeous bags you have!  
Do you know what's the price of tempete MM and Brilliant MM in UK? Thanks



MYH said:


> I was in London last week and accidentally stumbled into Delvaux.  Of course I had an "oops" in the store.  I fell in love with the mini tempete. I needed a black bag I could wear cross body. She was too cute to pass up especially with her gunmetal hardware. So because if there are no pictures then it doesn't count, here they are!
> 
> And I included a pic of my black bag collection.  I'm now banned from buying black bags.


----------



## papertiger

MYH said:


> I was in London last week and accidentally stumbled into Delvaux.  Of course I had an "oops" in the store.  I fell in love with the mini tempete. I needed a black bag I could wear cross body. She was too cute to pass up especially with her gunmetal hardware. So because if there are no pictures then it doesn't count, here they are!
> 
> And I included a pic of my black bag collection.  I'm now banned from buying black bags.



Classic and totally modern, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

JolieS said:


> Look what just popped into my mailbox:
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...um=Email&utm_campaign=1711-Couture-Collection
> 
> Announcing the new Delvaux couture exclusive collection. Some drool-worthy bags here. What does everyone think?



I like the Manchete Brilliant, Galuchat/Antique gold. And no, I have absolutely no idea what I'd do with it.


----------



## PursePsych

I am thinking of buying the East/West Brilliant handbag in the prune color with gold metallic sticking. What do you think about the shape of this bag?  Do you think this can be worn everyday with a suit or with jeans, or is it just too unusual?  Or should I get the standard shape brilliant in black with gold metallic stitching?  Please help advise!!


----------



## JolieS

What a lovely dilemma to have! I’ve seen and handled the Brillant MM in black with gold metallic stitching; I’ve seen a bag in prune - gorgeous colour - but not the model you are thinking about.
To me the decision would be all about the east-west shape. Some people (me for one) feel that it sticks out too much and looks awkward on their frame. 
That consideration aside, the bags with metallic stitching this season can look either rock-and-roll casual, or quite formal, depending on your outfit.
Hope this helps a bit, and please show us your purchase when you decide.


----------



## Monique1004

PursePsych said:


> I am thinking of buying the East/West Brilliant handbag in the prune color with gold metallic sticking. What do you think about the shape of this bag?  Do you think this can be worn everyday with a suit or with jeans, or is it just too unusual?  Or should I get the standard shape brilliant in black with gold metallic stitching?  Please help advise!!



There was earlier post of someone own the East/West & loving it. For me, I love the traditional look of the brilliant. I love this season’s prune color though. Sorry, I guess not much help at the end...


----------



## LadyDelvaux

PursePsych said:


> I am thinking of buying the East/West Brilliant handbag in the prune color with gold metallic sticking. What do you think about the shape of this bag?  Do you think this can be worn everyday with a suit or with jeans, or is it just too unusual?  Or should I get the standard shape brilliant in black with gold metallic stitching?  Please help advise!!



Hello PursePsych,
It all depends on what you’re looking for...  I have both styles... The E/W looks more casual and younger to me, but can be worn dressed up as well.  Due to its wider opening (top) it’s easy to get in and find your things... While my MM (also black) is smaller, more elegant and dressed up.  I use that bag for an evening out, it’s too small for me for daily use... but that of course is really personal...
You might need both of them! [emoji6]


----------



## MYH

hikarupanda said:


> Out and about with my Madame yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3904824


The yellow resin edge on your madame is so eye popping.  Just gorgeous!



PursePsych said:


> I am thinking of buying the East/West Brilliant handbag in the prune color with gold metallic sticking. What do you think about the shape of this bag?  Do you think this can be worn everyday with a suit or with jeans, or is it just too unusual?  Or should I get the standard shape brilliant in black with gold metallic stitching?  Please help advise!!


I personally love the east west shape.  It’s easier to find stuff, and I think it looks more modern.


----------



## MYH

My tempete with a trench and hermes shawl. Love her to bits! ANd have been carrying her even more than I had thought I would.


----------



## LadyDelvaux

MYH said:


> View attachment 3916555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tempete with a trench and hermes shawl. Love her to bits! ANd have been carrying her even more than I had thought I would.



What a fantastic combination! [emoji7]


----------



## MYH

Ok I am falling deep into delvaux love. Yikes! Just wanted to share something with you all. When I bought my mini tempete in London, the SA asked if I wanted to buy the bag conditioner kit.  She talked me into it and boy am I glad I bought it. I used it for the first time yesterday and the cream made my bag glow! ALso little fingernail scratches disappeared and I feel the leather looks even more luxe and healthy than before.  The care card said to condition the bag every 3 weeks if the bag is used daily.  Wow! I’m glad I read the card because I never would have imagined it would be recommended to do it so often. Here’s the kit if anyone wants to see the components. I would really recommend it. I’m sorry but I don’t remember the price of it.


----------



## MYH

And here’s a pic of my OOTD with accessories from yesterday. I’m loving this mini tempete.


----------



## fawnhagh

MYH said:


> Ok I am falling deep into delvaux love. Yikes! Just wanted to share something with you all. When I bought my mini tempete in London, the SA asked if I wanted to buy the bag conditioner kit.  She talked me into it and boy am I glad I bought it. I used it for the first time yesterday and the cream made my bag glow! ALso little fingernail scratches disappeared and I feel the leather looks even more luxe and healthy than before.  The care card said to condition the bag every 3 weeks if the bag is used daily.  Wow! I’m glad I read the card because I never would have imagined it would be recommended to do it so often. Here’s the kit if anyone wants to see the components. I would really recommend it. I’m sorry but I don’t remember the price of it.
> 
> View attachment 3918835
> View attachment 3918836
> View attachment 3918837



I have the kit too and it’s my go to clean tool for all my calf skin bags. It really works the wonders and I’ll purchase another one once it expires (think it lasts up to 3 years?)


----------



## MYH

fawnhagh said:


> I have the kit too and it’s my go to clean tool for all my calf skin bags. It really works the wonders and I’ll purchase another one once it expires (think it lasts up to 3 years?)


Oh good!! I’m glad someone else has had the same results as me with this kit.  I’ll be curious too how long it lasts me.


----------



## fawnhagh

MYH said:


> Oh good!! I’m glad someone else has had the same results as me with this kit.  I’ll be curious too how long it lasts me.



I only use a tiny bit each time and seriously I don’t clean my bags so often [emoji28] So I think it will last forever (until it expires lol)

I especially love the furry glove, it gives such a luxurious feel when you wipe through the bag, like a spa! [emoji173]️

I think I should start using the kit on a regular basis!


----------



## hikarupanda

Getting my morning fix with my delvaux!


----------



## JolieS

hikarupanda said:


> Getting my morning fix with my delvaux!
> View attachment 3921106


Casual, yet elegant, and a cheery colour.


----------



## hikarupanda

JolieS said:


> Casual, yet elegant, and a cheery colour.



Thx!! And now I can finally carry it cross body without feeling it was too long for my height! [emoji4]


----------



## Summerof89

I have just been told that delvaux has discontinued the colour vegetal and it’s been replaced with a lighter colour called vision, has anyone else heard about this? In the pick the front is vegetal and the back is vision. I love vegetal [emoji24]


----------



## hikarupanda

Summerof89 said:


> I have just been told that delvaux has discontinued the colour vegetal and it’s been replaced with a lighter colour called vision, has anyone else heard about this? In the pick the front is vegetal and the back is vision. I love vegetal [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3929986



Oh wow, they discontinued vegetal in all bag styles and all leather types?? It’s such a classic color for Delvaux!


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> I have just been told that delvaux has discontinued the colour vegetal and it’s been replaced with a lighter colour called vision, has anyone else heard about this? In the pick the front is vegetal and the back is vision. I love vegetal [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3929986



Yes it’s true and it has been decided for some time (maybe more than half an year) ago. Perhaps you can still find vegetal in some of the stores, but vison is the new vegetal (I’m glad that I grabbed my mini Brillant in this color!) 

Do not quote me on this but somewhere in my head i think I heard that vegetal might become a seasonal color. Not sure if anyone has heard the same? 

I love vegetal too but maybe we will get used to the new color in the future.


----------



## Summerof89

fawnhagh said:


> Yes it’s true and it has been decided for some time (maybe more than half an year) ago. Perhaps you can still find vegetal in some of the stores, but vison is the new vegetal (I’m glad that I grabbed my mini Brillant in this color!)
> 
> Do not quote me on this but somewhere in my head i think I heard that vegetal might become a seasonal color. Not sure if anyone has heard the same?
> 
> I love vegetal too but maybe we will get used to the new color in the future.



Thanks for confirming! That’s so sad because I love vegetal and Brillant mini in vegetal in rodeo is the one I want. You are so lucky!


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Yes it’s true and it has been decided for some time (maybe more than half an year) ago. Perhaps you can still find vegetal in some of the stores, but vison is the new vegetal (I’m glad that I grabbed my mini Brillant in this color!)
> 
> Do not quote me on this but somewhere in my head i think I heard that vegetal might become a seasonal color. Not sure if anyone has heard the same?
> 
> I love vegetal too but maybe we will get used to the new color in the future.





Summerof89 said:


> Thanks for confirming! That’s so sad because I love vegetal and Brillant mini in vegetal in rodeo is the one I want. You are so lucky!



Honestly I think the new color looks more beige while vegetal is more tan, they are two different tones so why not keep the classic color and introduce a new tone...? The new color seems pretty too but I personally would worry it getting dirty more than vegetal!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> Honestly I think the new color looks more beige while vegetal is more tan, they are two different tones so why not keep the classic color and introduce a new tone...? The new color seems pretty too but I personally would worry it getting dirty more than vegetal!



Agree, I don’t know why they decided to discontinue vegetal either. It’s such a classic and elegant color and more practical than the new vison. 

I’m also a big fan of vegetal and sad to see it go


----------



## hikarupanda

Guess what I found on Yoox! The one and only Madame for just $2300!! It was retailed for $5600 at Barneys!! I already have a Noir & Rainbow Madame so I won’t get this one as it’s too similar but somebody plz get it!!


----------



## Lovechanel2018

Not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if any of the Delvaux boutiques in Europe will ship an item to the US? There is a Tempête bag I really want to get but unfortunately Barneys does not carry it. Do you have a SA in Europe that you can recommend? TIA


----------



## Summerof89

Lovechanel2018 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if any of the Delvaux boutiques in Europe will ship an item to the US? There is a Tempête bag I really want to get but unfortunately Barneys does not carry it. Do you have a SA in Europe that you can recommend? TIA



Not if there’s a delvaux store in the US I think. They were willing to ship a bag to me but I’m in aus and we have no delvaux stores or consignment stores. Then I asked if they can ship a bag during my holidays in HongKong to HK, they declined as there are two stores there.


----------



## Lovechanel2018

Summerof89 said:


> Not if there’s a delvaux store in the US I think. They were willing to ship a bag to me but I’m in aus and we have no delvaux stores or consignment stores. Then I asked if they can ship a bag during my holidays in HongKong to HK, they declined as there are two stores there.


Thanks for the information


----------



## hikarupanda

Lovechanel2018 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if any of the Delvaux boutiques in Europe will ship an item to the US? There is a Tempête bag I really want to get but unfortunately Barneys does not carry it. Do you have a SA in Europe that you can recommend? TIA



Actually, I’m located in the US and I did contact Delvaux directly in the past regarding a bag that Barneys didn’t order. You can buy directly from them since BNY didn’t order it. This is the customercare contact I spoke with.

Nathalie Debouvrie
Customer care assistant online
nd@delvaux.com
Tuesday : +32 2 738 00 40
Wednesday through Saturday : +32 2 512 23 14


----------



## Lovechanel2018

hikarupanda said:


> Actually, I’m located in the US and I did contact Delvaux directly in the past regarding a bag that Barneys didn’t order. You can buy directly from them since BNY didn’t order it. This is the customercare contact I spoke with.
> 
> Nathalie Debouvrie
> Customer care assistant online
> nd@delvaux.com
> Tuesday : +32 2 738 00 40
> Wednesday through Saturday : +32 2 512 23 14


Thank you so much for the information. I will contact them directly.


----------



## celeste_hwa

I just got this mini tempete from Singapore. Love the gold interior.


----------



## hydroconscious

hikarupanda said:


> Guess what I found on Yoox! The one and only Madame for just $2300!! It was retailed for $5600 at Barneys!! I already have a Noir & Rainbow Madame so I won’t get this one as it’s too similar but somebody plz get it!!
> 
> View attachment 3938953



OMG it's on yoox???


----------



## ey430

celeste_hwa said:


> View attachment 3955319
> 
> 
> I just got this mini tempete from Singapore. Love the gold interior.



Gorgeous!


----------



## hikarupanda

hydroconscious said:


> OMG it's on yoox???



It was. But it was sold out shortly after I posted it! There was only 1!


----------



## hydroconscious

hikarupanda said:


> It was. But it was sold out shortly after I posted it! There was only 1!



Yes ... I wasn't going to buy it even if it's still available, but was just wondering why Delvaux is now available on yoox!!! Lol!


----------



## JolieS

celeste_hwa said:


> View attachment 3955319
> 
> 
> I just got this mini tempete from Singapore. Love the gold interior.


Congrats! Such a sophisticated bag with the contrasting interior - like a delicious secret every time you open it.


----------



## celeste_hwa

ey430 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## celeste_hwa

JolieS said:


> Congrats! Such a sophisticated bag with the contrasting interior - like a delicious secret every time you open it.



Oh yes, I love the contrast too.


----------



## baybay0359

hikarupanda said:


> Getting my morning fix with my delvaux!
> View attachment 3921106



I love this bag but it doesn't seem like there is much information online about it. Is it easy to open and close? Is it light? Thanks!


----------



## hikarupanda

baybay0359 said:


> I love this bag but it doesn't seem like there is much information online about it. Is it easy to open and close? Is it light? Thanks!



Yea this bag is definitely more under the radar than the Brillant or Tempete so it’s hard to look up info online. The bag is easy to use, super light weight and easy to open and close. These are actually the reason why I bought the bag (I have a 14 months old toddler so nowadays I only use light weight crossbody bag that’s not too difficult to reach my stuff).


----------



## Monique1004

My husband is getting me this gorgeous brillant mini for the valentine. (He doesn’t like doing a secret gift in fear of me not liking it.) I believe this is the last prune mini in US. I can’t wait to receive her!


----------



## Monique1004

Here I have some pictures of new Brillant MM Magic in Ebony. The rainbow slots are so pretty.  I also love the rich dark chocolate color.


----------



## Monique1004

Brillant MM vision. I believe this is the new color replacing the vegetal. I do prefer the old color. I think vegetal is richer than vision.


----------



## Monique1004

Here’s also tempete MM in Ebony from European site.


----------



## Lovechanel2018

Monique1004 said:


> Here’s also tempete MM in Ebony from European site.
> View attachment 3961698
> View attachment 3961699


Wow, these are so beautiful! I love the prune Brillant mini. Your husband is so sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> My husband is getting me this gorgeous brillant mini for the valentine. (He doesn’t like doing a secret gift in fear of me not liking it.) I believe this is the last prune mini in US. I can’t wait to receive her!
> 
> View attachment 3961678


I'm obsessed with your handbag collection! Can't wait to see more pictures when you have her!


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> Brillant MM vision. I believe this is the new color replacing the vegetal. I do prefer the old color. I think vegetal is richer than vision.
> View attachment 3961691
> View attachment 3961692


Think the new colour is called vison (mink).


----------



## Monique1004

Lovechanel2018 said:


> Wow, these are so beautiful! I love the prune Brillant mini. Your husband is so sweet. Congratulations!



Well, he had to give me something nice this year since he gave me an electric toothbrush for last Christmas and he's a DENTIST!
I guess he felt a little guilty and promised me a nice valentine & birthday gift this time. (He usually combine those together since my b-day is 2/21.) LOL~


----------



## Monique1004

JolieS said:


> Think the new colour is called vison (mink).



Funny, it was the Delvaux SA who texted me as 'Vision'. I bet it's the auto correction on her phone. Nice to know.


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm obsessed with your handbag collection! Can't wait to see more pictures when you have her!



Nice to know someone like my collection. I buy all brands from coach to Hermes so my collection may not appeal to everyone. Let say I have a soft spot for pretty things no matter what brand it is. [emoji6]


----------



## papertiger

Monique1004 said:


> Brillant MM vision. I believe this is the new color replacing the vegetal. I do prefer the old color. I think vegetal is richer than vision.
> View attachment 3961691
> View attachment 3961692



It's like Argile replaces Trench (Hermes, sorry I have to convert colours to H's). So different, a pink beige replacing a light tan


----------



## papertiger

Monique1004 said:


> Here I have some pictures of new Brillant MM Magic in Ebony. The rainbow slots are so pretty.  I also love the rich dark chocolate color.
> 
> View attachment 3961684
> View attachment 3961686
> View attachment 3961687
> View attachment 3961688



It's amazing, I would love it



Monique1004 said:


> My husband is getting me this gorgeous brillant mini for the valentine. (He doesn’t like doing a secret gift in fear of me not liking it.) I believe this is the last prune mini in US. I can’t wait to receive her!
> 
> View attachment 3961678



Congratulations, such a beauty (you made me laugh about the toothbrush) I think your DH has made up for any past less satisfactory pressies.


----------



## JolieS

papertiger said:


> It's like Argile replaces Trench (Hermes, sorry I have to convert colours to H's). So different, a pink beige replacing a light tan


Agree Vison is very different from Végétal. I’m going to check out the Nude/Vison combo when I see my SA in March. Looks soft and feminine. We’ll see...
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/lookbooks/ss18-grid


----------



## Omotesando_LA

Hi Everyone! I've been lurking for awhile but I wanted to share my mini tempete that I got at the Omotesando Tokyo boutique late last year.  I love love love the different shades of gray, it goes well with everything! I knew a little bit about Delvaux from seeing it at Barneys, but I was blown away by how beautiful the bags were in the boutique.  I bit the bullet and bought my beautiful tempete babe with the help of a really lovely SA who was very patient and helpful without being pushy. It's so fun buying something nice on vacation!  I also saved a few hundred dollars based on the exchange rate differences at the time, yay!


----------



## JolieS

Beautiful, subtle shades of gray. She is a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Omotesando_LA

JolieS said:


> Beautiful, subtle shades of gray. She is a beauty. Congrats!


Thank you!! Here is an action shot ☺


----------



## JolieS

Suits you and your style well. Beautiful!


----------



## ungela914

My lovely baby that my sister helped me to found in Japan![emoji847]


----------



## Monique1004

Omotesando_LA said:


> Hi Everyone! I've been lurking for awhile but I wanted to share my mini tempete that I got at the Omotesando Tokyo boutique late last year.  I love love love the different shades of gray, it goes well with everything! I knew a little bit about Delvaux from seeing it at Barneys, but I was blown away by how beautiful the bags were in the boutique.  I bit the bullet and bought my beautiful tempete babe with the help of a really lovely SA who was very patient and helpful without being pushy. It's so fun buying something nice on vacation!  I also saved a few hundred dollars based on the exchange rate differences at the time, yay!



You scored the unique bicolor version. Nice! I think gray is perfect color for Tempete. Congrats & enjoy~


----------



## hedgwin99

Omotesando_LA said:


> Thank you!! Here is an action shot [emoji5]



I love this grey!!! Gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Omotesando_LA

ungela914 said:


> My lovely baby that my sister helped me to found in Japan![emoji847]
> View attachment 3966575


Such a beautiful color! Your sister is so nice to help you find this in Japan!


----------



## Monique1004

It’s so nice to know there’re more people appreciate the beauty of Delvaux. I just received the Valentine’s day gift last night. Finally unpacked today. Here’s my new magic brillant mini in prune. I need to put on my purple fur jacket since they looked so nice together.


----------



## ungela914

Omotesando_LA said:


> Such a beautiful color! Your sister is so nice to help you find this in Japan!



Yes she told me this was the last red Brilliant in Tokyo! [emoji847]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> It’s so nice to know there’re more people appreciate the beauty of Delvaux. I just received the Valentine’s day gift last night. Finally unpacked today. Here’s my new magic brillant mini in prune. I need to put on my purple fur jacket since they looked so nice together.
> View attachment 3967591
> 
> View attachment 3967592
> View attachment 3967593


You are gorgeous, that coat is gorgeous and your bag is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## celeste_hwa

[


----------



## celeste_hwa

Monique1004 said:


> It’s so nice to know there’re more people appreciate the beauty of Delvaux. I just received the Valentine’s day gift last night. Finally unpacked today. Here’s my new magic brillant mini in prune. I need to put on my purple fur jacket since they looked so nice together.
> View attachment 3967591
> 
> View attachment 3967592
> View attachment 3967593



Beautiful color, I almost bought this too but got the east west design instead.


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> It’s so nice to know there’re more people appreciate the beauty of Delvaux. I just received the Valentine’s day gift last night. Finally unpacked today. Here’s my new magic brillant mini in prune. I need to put on my purple fur jacket since they looked so nice together.
> View attachment 3967591
> 
> View attachment 3967592
> View attachment 3967593


Wow! You look fabulous. The contrasting edge colour on the bag makes it special, and you wear it cross-body very well. Comgrats!


----------



## Monique1004

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You are gorgeous, that coat is gorgeous and your bag is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing





celeste_hwa said:


> Beautiful color, I almost bought this too but got the east west design instead.





JolieS said:


> Wow! You look fabulous. The contrasting edge colour on the bag makes it special, and you wear it cross-body very well. Comgrats!



Thank you all for the nice compliments. I love it! It’s so adorable.


----------



## Omotesando_LA

Monique1004 said:


> It’s so nice to know there’re more people appreciate the beauty of Delvaux. I just received the Valentine’s day gift last night. Finally unpacked today. Here’s my new magic brillant mini in prune. I need to put on my purple fur jacket since they looked so nice together.
> View attachment 3967591
> 
> View attachment 3967592
> View attachment 3967593



Love this look and your bag!  Your hubby did well with this gift!   I got a red and black Prada Cahier bag this year from mine


----------



## Omotesando_LA

Here are some mini brilliant babies available at the Barneys in the Palazzo Las Vegas! I really love the dark blue patent, the shiny sparkly tones are mesmerizing!


----------



## Lovechanel2018

Omotesando_LA said:


> Here are some mini brilliant babies available at the Barneys in the Palazzo Las Vegas! I really love the dark blue patent, the shiny sparkly tones are mesmerizing!


Thanks for sharing with us. They are absolutely beautiful! I love the lilac mini too.


----------



## prepster

Omotesando_LA said:


> Thank you!! Here is an action shot ☺



Gorgeous bag, and you look terrific. 


celeste_hwa said:


> View attachment 3955319
> 
> 
> I just got this mini tempete from Singapore. Love the gold interior.



Loving the Tempete mini.  I’ve been thinking of getting one for evening events when I want to be dressy but a minaudière is too formal.  This is perfect.


----------



## hikarupanda

Omotesando_LA said:


> Here are some mini brilliant babies available at the Barneys in the Palazzo Las Vegas! I really love the dark blue patent, the shiny sparkly tones are mesmerizing!



I like the blue patent too! Do you think it’s too formal looking? I have it on my wish list for awhile but keep wondering if it’s a bit too formal for me since I dress casually for my weekend looks.


----------



## JolieS

hikarupanda said:


> I like the blue patent too! Do you think it’s too formal looking? I have it on my wish list for awhile but keep wondering if it’s a bit too formal for me since I dress casually for my weekend looks.


Personally I think patent goes with everything. I have a mini Madame in rose de pourpre colour, that I wear dressy, or casually using the cross-body strap length. The only negative thing about patent leather is that finger prints and other smudges are quite visible, so care must be taken to clean the bag after use (or even during use!) The navy patent Brillant is a beautiful bag. Hope you get her!


----------



## hikarupanda

I think the patent leather here is slightly textured (kind of like my patent leather Gucci disco bag), so finger prints don’t show easily. My dilemma is that since the Brilliant is already more formal looking compared to, say, the Madame, I worry that the patent leather might make it even more formal looking. But it’s kinda hard to tell without trying it IRL...


JolieS said:


> Personally I think patent goes with everything. I have a mini Madame in rose de pourpre colour, that I wear dressy, or casually using the cross-body strap length. The only negative thing about patent leather is that finger prints and other smudges are quite visible, so care must be taken to clean the bag after use (or even during use!) The navy patent Brillant is a beautiful bag. Hope you get her!


----------



## Monique1004

1st day out. Some sprinkles of rain but just wiped off. No problem.


----------



## hikarupanda

Out and about today with my mini and my Delvaux!


----------



## fawnhagh

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out. Some sprinkles of rain but just wiped off. No problem.
> View attachment 3973958



Oh my I’m so in love with this color!!! How do you like the box leather so far? Do you find it scratch easily and if the opening is hard? 

I have a vegetal in sellier and now thinking to get the same one as you do too [emoji14] Too pretty!!!

Thank you so much in advance! [emoji1374]


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

For those who own a box Delvaux, how is the bag holding up against scratches? I have bags in sellier and calf souple but was afraid of scratches so never considered box before. However, I’m getting really attracted to the shine and structure of box so start considering to acquire one but I also have two small kids so don’t want to be too paranoid around it either.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## cavluv

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> For those who own a box Delvaux, how is the bag holding up against scratches? I have bags in sellier and calf souple but was afraid of scratches so never considered box before. However, I’m getting really attracted to the shine and structure of box so start considering to acquire one but I also have two small kids so don’t want to be too paranoid around it either.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Am definitely interested to hear how box is holding up for others...I would love to add a box bag to my collection and wonder how having to unbuckle the bag so much might encourage scratching.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

What do you think of the new bag?


----------



## hikarupanda

Not my cup of tea. But I’m sure there are ladies out there who can rock it.


bellebellebelle19 said:


> What do you think of the new bag?


----------



## textilegirl

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> For those who own a box Delvaux, how is the bag holding up against scratches? I have bags in sellier and calf souple but was afraid of scratches so never considered box before. However, I’m getting really attracted to the shine and structure of box so start considering to acquire one but I also have two small kids so don’t want to be too paranoid around it either.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!





cavluv said:


> Am definitely interested to hear how box is holding up for others...I would love to add a box bag to my collection and wonder how having to unbuckle the bag so much might encourage scratching.



Hi, mine is relatively new (MM, classic black) but it has been terrific so far.  I asked my SA specifically about rain and scratches since my experience with Box calf is on the Hermes side and there are things to be mindful of with Hermes Box leather bags.  She assured me that I'd be fine, and I don't baby my bags at all.  FWIW, Delvaux's version of box seems to me to be different from H; there's a bit of texture to it, not as much as something like a Saffiano leather but definitely not lambskin-like smoothness.  Frankly, I don't know how Delvaux processes their skins, and whether what they call Box leather is in fact a stamped leather or a natural leather processed in some other way (I'm curious if anyone knows, @*papertiger* perhaps?).  I'm quite pleased nonetheless.  HTH!

Also, I've found no issues with the buckle, and frankly, at this price point the bag I expect the bag to be designed with the closure mechanism in mind, i.e., if there's any issue of undue wear form normal use Delvaux will take care of it.  I find the buckle closure really easy to use as well.  Just my two cents


----------



## cavluv

textilegirl said:


> Hi, mine is relatively new (MM, classic black) but it has been terrific so far.  I asked my SA specifically about rain and scratches since my experience with Box calf is on the Hermes side and there are things to be mindful of with Hermes Box leather bags.  She assured me that I'd be fine, and I don't baby my bags at all.  FWIW, Delvaux's version of box seems to me to be different from H; there's a bit of texture to it, not as much as something like a Saffiano leather but definitely not lambskin-like smoothness.  Frankly, I don't know how Delvaux processes their skins, and whether what they call Box leather is in fact a stamped leather or a natural leather processed in some other way (I'm curious if anyone knows, @*papertiger* perhaps?).  I'm quite pleased nonetheless.  HTH!
> 
> Also, I've found no issues with the buckle, and frankly, at this price point the bag I expect the bag to be designed with the closure mechanism in mind, i.e., if there's any issue of undue wear form normal use Delvaux will take care of it.  I find the buckle closure really easy to use as well.  Just my two cents



Thanks for the information. Going to see a bag this weekend and hoping they have box in stock!!


----------



## textilegirl

cavluv said:


> Thanks for the information. Going to see a bag this weekend and hoping they have box in stock!!


Good luck *cavluv*!


----------



## Monique1004

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> For those who own a box Delvaux, how is the bag holding up against scratches? I have bags in sellier and calf souple but was afraid of scratches so never considered box before. However, I’m getting really attracted to the shine and structure of box so start considering to acquire one but I also have two small kids so don’t want to be too paranoid around it either.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Both of my Brillants are Box leather. I haven’t carried them much yet so I can’t really comment about wear & tear. I do agree with ‘textilegirl’ about delvaux box leather being different from Hermes. It almost feels like shiny coat on it & has matte feel to it. The rain drops were wiped right off. As for the buckle closure, it’s actually not bad. Very easy to open & close. Even the mini Brillant fits quite a lot because of the wide bottom. Medium is prettier but I end up carrying smaller one more. I wish they bring back the small size that’s in between again.


----------



## hikarupanda

For those who own a mini Tempete and a mini Brilliant, can you tell me if the Brilliant holds more than the Tempete? I ordered a mini Tempete on Barneys.com and it arrives today, but it barely fits my stuff and I can close it only when I undo the two side claps. Since the medium Tempete looks to big on me, I’m thinking maybe a mini Brilliant is a better choice...


----------



## OneMoreDay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What do you think of the new bag?



I love it!  I'm particularly partial to the Dalmatian, white, and beige.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Some beautiful shots of SS18.


----------



## Monique1004

hikarupanda said:


> For those who own a mini Tempete and a mini Brilliant, can you tell me if the Brilliant holds more than the Tempete? I ordered a mini Tempete on Barneys.com and it arrives today, but it barely fits my stuff and I can close it only when I undo the two side claps. Since the medium Tempete looks to big on me, I’m thinking maybe a mini Brilliant is a better choice...



I don’t have mini Tempete. I have mini & MM brillant & MM Tempete. I never considered mini Tempete for that exact reason, too small. Mini brillant actually fits my essentials fine with room to spare. I think it’s because of the wide bottom. I also like the size of medium Tempete. It’s smaller than medium Brillant and it’s flatter so doesn’t stick out. Those two are my most used delvaux out of my small collection. I can take pictures of what fits in my mini brillant for you when I get home.


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> For those who own a mini Tempete and a mini Brilliant, can you tell me if the Brilliant holds more than the Tempete? I ordered a mini Tempete on Barneys.com and it arrives today, but it barely fits my stuff and I can close it only when I undo the two side claps. Since the medium Tempete looks to big on me, I’m thinking maybe a mini Brilliant is a better choice...



Hi,

I have both mini Brillant and mini tempete. I don’t carry a lot and mini tempete fits all my essentials. I’d say mini Brillant fits more but it also depends on how much you carry on a daily basis. The straps on both sides of tempete do free up some space for mini size but if that’s not enough maybe consider mini Brillant instead. 

Actually I don’t find tempete mm too big but as a cross body bag definitely better with mini sizes.


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have both mini Brillant and mini tempete. I don’t carry a lot and mini tempete fits all my essentials. I’d say mini Brillant fits more but it also depends on how much you carry on a daily basis. The straps on both sides of tempete do free up some space for mini size but if that’s not enough maybe consider mini Brillant instead.
> 
> Actually I don’t find tempete mm too big but as a cross body bag definitely better with mini sizes.



Yea, I tried the Tempete MM but it’s a bit overwhelming since I’m petite. So I’ll have to stick to mini. I don’t carry much either but I think with the rigid structure  I would prefer to have a bit more extra spaces for easier access. Here’s a pic of me trying the Tempete mini, the strap is already at the shortest length.



And this is how much it fits. These are all my daily essentials.


----------



## hikarupanda

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t have mini Tempete. I have mini & MM brillant & MM Tempete. I never considered mini Tempete for that exact reason, too small. Mini brillant actually fits my essentials fine with room to spare. I think it’s because of the wide bottom. I also like the size of medium Tempete. It’s smaller than medium Brillant and it’s flatter so doesn’t stick out. Those two are my most used delvaux out of my small collection. I can take pictures of what fits in my mini brillant for you when I get home.



Oh yes, photos showing how much the mini Brilliant fits will be super helpful! Thx!


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> Yea, I tried the Tempete MM but it’s a bit overwhelming since I’m petite. So I’ll have to stick to mini. I don’t carry much either but I think with the rigid structure  I would prefer to have a bit more extra spaces for easier access. Here’s a pic of me trying the Tempete mini, the strap is already at the shortest length.
> View attachment 3982127
> 
> 
> And this is how much it fits. These are all my daily essentials.
> View attachment 3982129



I’m quite sure your daily essentials can fit in mini Brillant. I could easily fit in my card case, LV mini pouchette, keys and some other things on top. The strap length is better than mini tempete too. I find the strap is too long even on the shortest setting so I got a Fendi strap you for my tempete [emoji20] Would hope they could punch an extra hole though. 

The only thing with Brillant is to get used to the buckle, but once you try a few times it should be fine. I’m looking at a box mini Brillant too [emoji85]


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> I’m quite sure your daily essentials can fit in mini Brillant. I could easily fit in my card case, LV mini pouchette, keys and some other things on top. The strap length is better than mini tempete too. I find the strap is too long even on the shortest setting so I got a Fendi strap you for my tempete [emoji20] Would hope they could punch an extra hole though.
> 
> The only thing with Brillant is to get used to the buckle, but once you try a few times it should be fine. I’m looking at a box mini Brillant too [emoji85]



By the way, speaking of the strap on the mini Brilliant, I’ve noticed the change! Bags from last summer the strap goes underneath the flap (see the coral and the patent blue ones below, which I think is a cleaner look). This season the strap is hooked onto the metal rings next to the handle. How’s the strap on your mini Brilliant?


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> By the way, speaking of the strap on the mini Brilliant, I’ve noticed the change! Bags from last summer the strap goes underneath the flap (see the coral and the patent blue ones below, which I think is a cleaner look). This season the strap is hooked onto the metal rings next to the handle. How’s the strap on your mini Brilliant?
> 
> View attachment 3982168
> 
> View attachment 3982169
> 
> View attachment 3982170



The strap used to go under the flap but they changed it about 3 years ago to the current version that was hooked to the handle. Interesting that the older version is still available! 

My vegetal is the newer version where the strap hooked to the side of top handle [emoji4]


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> The strap used to go under the flap but they changed it about 3 years ago to the current version that was hooked to the handle. Interesting that the older version is still available!
> 
> My vegetal is the newer version where the strap hooked to the side of top handle [emoji4]



Wow, it’s been that long! Coz there are plenty of Brilliant on Barneys website that still has the strap go under the flap! I think that patent blue one is from SS 2017.

Do you know whether this change effect the overall drop/length of the strap?


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> Wow, it’s been that long! Coz there are plenty of Brilliant on Barneys website that still has the strap go under the flap! I think that patent blue one is from SS 2017.
> 
> Do you know whether this change effect the overall drop/length of the strap?



Hmmm or was it 2 years ago, dont really remember [emoji28] I remember when I visited the store the first time they made the change in the strap and had a price increase......maybe it was only back in 2016.

Unfortunately I never tried on the older version so not sure about the length, but I’m 163 cm and the strap works fine for me while tempete is still too long. May I ask how tall are you?


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> Hmmm or was it 2 years ago, dont really remember [emoji28] I remember when I visited the store the first time they made the change in the strap and had a price increase......maybe it was only back in 2016.
> 
> Unfortunately I never tried on the older version so not sure about the length, but I’m 163 cm and the strap works fine for me while tempete is still too long. May I ask how tall are you?


I’m 5’1”, that’s like 155 cm? Definitely shorter than you [emoji28]


----------



## Monique1004

hikarupanda said:


> I’m 5’1”, that’s like 155 cm? Definitely shorter than you [emoji28]



Don't worry. The strap is adjustable.


----------



## hikarupanda

Monique1004 said:


> Don't worry. The strap is adjustable.


I’m so short that even with the adjustable strap on the mini Tempete it still seem a bit long for me with the shortest length. It’s a daily struggle for short girls lol!


----------



## Monique1004

hikarupanda said:


> Oh yes, photos showing how much the mini Brilliant fits will be super helpful! Thx!



This is what I normally carry. Midsize wallet, small wallet, iPhone X, key wallet, small hand cream & folding shopping bag. The iPhone X fits either standing up or sideway. There is still some room to spare if you need to fill it up. The strap length is adjustable btn 38~50 inches. I'm 5'4" and uses the 3rd hole & it's fine both shoulder carry or cross body. You can see how it looks from my earlier post.


----------



## fawnhagh

Monique1004 said:


> This is what I normally carry. Midsize wallet, small wallet, iPhone X, key wallet, small hand cream & folding shopping bag. The iPhone X fits either standing up or sideway. There is still some room to spare if you need to fill it up. The strap length is adjustable btn 38~50 inches. I'm 5'4" and uses the 3rd hole & it's fine both shoulder carry or cross body. You can see how it looks from my earlier post.
> View attachment 3982810
> View attachment 3982811



So gorgeous, your bag is high on my 2018 wish list [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hikarupanda

Monique1004 said:


> This is what I normally carry. Midsize wallet, small wallet, iPhone X, key wallet, small hand cream & folding shopping bag. The iPhone X fits either standing up or sideway. There is still some room to spare if you need to fill it up. The strap length is adjustable btn 38~50 inches. I'm 5'4" and uses the 3rd hole & it's fine both shoulder carry or cross body. You can see how it looks from my earlier post.
> View attachment 3982810
> View attachment 3982811


Thanks for the photos! Mini Brilliant definitely holds more than mini Tempete!


----------



## hikarupanda

Btw ladies, I almost had a hard attack this evening! I discovered this stain inside my Simplissime pm! While the interior of Delvaux bags is gorgeous with the light beige color, I’m a little freaked out when I discovered a faint stain, I wasn’t sure what caused it, I’m guessing is either my phone case or one of the key holder... tho I tried to rub both items with like paper towel and no color bleeding whatsoever...the stain now seems a bit lighter after I cleaned it...I’m now thinking maybe I need a bag liner or something to protect the interior beige leather...do you use anything liner or pouches etc.?


----------



## fawnhagh

hikarupanda said:


> Btw ladies, I almost had a hard attack this evening! I discovered this stain inside my Simplissime pm! While the interior of Delvaux bags is gorgeous with the light beige color, I’m a little freaked out when I discovered a faint stain, I wasn’t sure what caused it, I’m guessing is either my phone case or one of the key holder... tho I tried to rub both items with like paper towel and no color bleeding whatsoever...the stain now seems a bit lighter after I cleaned it...I’m now thinking maybe I need a bag liner or something to protect the interior beige leather...do you use anything liner or pouches etc.?



I know how you feel!!! The lining is leather and as gorgeous as it is sometimes it can also be impractical. When I use my Delvaux I often use small pouches (like mini pouchette) for sharp items like keys or soft pouches for cosmetics that can color, I.e. foundation or lipstick. I heard the worst that can stain the interior is pens so be aware......!


----------



## hikarupanda

fawnhagh said:


> I know how you feel!!! The lining is leather and as gorgeous as it is sometimes it can also be impractical. When I use my Delvaux I often use small pouches (like mini pouchette) for sharp items like keys or soft pouches for cosmetics that can color, I.e. foundation or lipstick. I heard the worst that can stain the interior is pens so be aware......!



Good idea, I already have key pouches to protect my purses (in terms of the sharpness), but pretty much none of my other bags have such a light colored leather interior...I think both my wallet and my card holder are fine, but from now on I’ll totally use small linen pouches for the key pouches and my phone!!


----------



## papertiger

Monique1004 said:


> 1st day out. Some sprinkles of rain but just wiped off. No problem.
> View attachment 3973958



Words fail me, such is the beauty of this bag. 

The blisters happen more if water is left to sit so wiping off ASAP is just the right thing.


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> Hi, mine is relatively new (MM, classic black) but it has been terrific so far.  I asked my SA specifically about rain and scratches since my experience with Box calf is on the Hermes side and there are things to be mindful of with Hermes Box leather bags.  She assured me that I'd be fine, and I don't baby my bags at all.  FWIW, Delvaux's version of box seems to me to be different from H; there's a bit of texture to it, not as much as something like a Saffiano leather but definitely not lambskin-like smoothness.  Frankly, I don't know how Delvaux processes their skins, and whether what they call Box leather is in fact a stamped leather or a natural leather processed in some other way (I'm curious if anyone knows, @*papertiger* perhaps?).  I'm quite pleased nonetheless.  HTH!
> 
> Also, I've found no issues with the buckle, and frankly, at this price point the bag I expect the bag to be designed with the closure mechanism in mind, i.e., if there's any issue of undue wear form normal use Delvaux will take care of it.  I find the buckle closure really easy to use as well.  Just my two cents



I'll have to go into Delvaux and check on recent box leather. In the past D's Box is very comparable to H's. My Delveaux is def a type of stamped leather.


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> Some beautiful shots of SS18.
> View attachment 3981665
> View attachment 3981666
> View attachment 3981667
> View attachment 3981668
> View attachment 3981669
> View attachment 3981670
> View attachment 3981671
> View attachment 3981673
> View attachment 3981675



Really  the Cool Box.


----------



## papertiger

hikarupanda said:


> Btw ladies, I almost had a hard attack this evening! I discovered this stain inside my Simplissime pm! While the interior of Delvaux bags is gorgeous with the light beige color, I’m a little freaked out when I discovered a faint stain, I wasn’t sure what caused it, I’m guessing is either my phone case or one of the key holder... tho I tried to rub both items with like paper towel and no color bleeding whatsoever...the stain now seems a bit lighter after I cleaned it...I’m now thinking maybe I need a bag liner or something to protect the interior beige leather...do you use anything liner or pouches etc.?



I always use pouches. They are more versatile than a single organiser and in different order fit into a multitude of different bags. Just think of all the beautiful SLGs you must have already or even those extra make-up/toiletry cases/pouches given free with gift sets at Christmas/Valentine's etc. 

The lightning suggests it may only be water and you may only have to wait fr it to dry-out. 

I won't go into why I don't use organisers, but for these bags everything should be encased. For the purposes of this question I just wanted to add many organisers have pockets on the outside which if filled with certain objects can still scratch or stain a bag's lining.


----------



## fawnhagh

My SA just went to the showroom for PFW and mentioned the FW 2018 will be a dangerous one!!! Haven’t found any intel on IG yet. Waiting impatiently here [emoji28]


----------



## Monique1004

fawnhagh said:


> So gorgeous, your bag is high on my 2018 wish list [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you. The prune one is sold out since it’s FW17. The the new magic brillant will be dark brown with light pink or white edges I believe.


----------



## fawnhagh

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you. The prune one is sold out since it’s FW17. The the new magic brillant will be dark brown with light pink or white edges I believe.



My SA still has one and he can locate a few more for me. I got two bags already in February so have to take a little break [emoji28]

I’m waiting to see the new FW18 and I’ll make up my mind [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

I’m in [emoji169][emoji169] with this cutie! Anyone knows if USA Barneys NY carries it?



	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## $1.10

Hi! May I know where can I get paid or free service of authentication of delvaux. I'm buying from reseller. Thks


----------



## Monique1004

$1.10 said:


> Hi! May I know where can I get paid or free service of authentication of delvaux. I'm buying from reseller. Thks



There’s none that’s trust worthy in my opinion. Sad...


----------



## nana9026

Monique1004 said:


> This is what I normally carry. Midsize wallet, small wallet, iPhone X, key wallet, small hand cream & folding shopping bag. The iPhone X fits either standing up or sideway. There is still some room to spare if you need to fill it up. The strap length is adjustable btn 38~50 inches. I'm 5'4" and uses the 3rd hole & it's fine both shoulder carry or cross body. You can see how it looks from my earlier post.
> View attachment 3982810
> View attachment 3982811



Oh it fits so many things!!! It makes me wanna get a mini too!! [emoji14]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Monique1004 said:


> This is what I normally carry. Midsize wallet, small wallet, iPhone X, key wallet, small hand cream & folding shopping bag. The iPhone X fits either standing up or sideway. There is still some room to spare if you need to fill it up. The strap length is adjustable btn 38~50 inches. I'm 5'4" and uses the 3rd hole & it's fine both shoulder carry or cross body. You can see how it looks from my earlier post.
> View attachment 3982810
> View attachment 3982811


Oh wow! Thank you, that is super helpful!
Gorgeous bag too!


----------



## Summerof89

Hi fellow delvaux lovers. I am still on a hunt for a brillant mini but have one question re: leather choices. 

Exisiting brillant owners I would love to hear your inputs - how does the box leather hold after a while? How does rodeo leather hold after a while? 

I heard that delvaux box is tougher than other brand’ box leather, is this true? 

What is everyone’s preference in leather for a brillant mini? Box vs rodeo? 

Thank you all [emoji173]️


----------



## ungela914

Summerof89 said:


> Hi fellow delvaux lovers. I am still on a hunt for a brillant mini but have one question re: leather choices.
> 
> Exisiting brillant owners I would love to hear your inputs - how does the box leather hold after a while? How does rodeo leather hold after a while?
> 
> I heard that delvaux box is tougher than other brand’ box leather, is this true?
> 
> What is everyone’s preference in leather for a brillant mini? Box vs rodeo?
> 
> Thank you all [emoji173]️



So far I know Delvaux don’t use the grained calfskin on Brilliant from now ! since when my sister helped me to get my red Delvaux Brilliant in Japan(I preferred to get grained calfskin) but the SA told my sis that all the new shipments on Brilliant will be in box leather going forward so, Delvaux stores just sell what they have left in stock! (I assumed same as Barneys)! So my sister ended up helped me to get a brilliant mini red in box leather & I like it so much! I know box leather cost a bit expensive than the grained calfskin  ($350) but as i mentioned grained leather have limited stock & it may not have the color u like so, better go to the store & check it!


----------



## Monique1004

ungela914 said:


> So far I know Delvaux don’t use the grained calfskin on Brilliant from now ! since when my sister helped me to get my red Delvaux Brilliant in Japan(I preferred to get grained calfskin) but the SA told my sis that all the new shipments on Brilliant will be in box leather going forward so, Delvaux stores just sell what they have left in stock! (I assumed same as Barneys)! So my sister ended up helped me to get a brilliant mini red in box leather & I like it so much! I know box leather cost a bit expensive than the grained calfskin  ($350) but as i mentioned grained leather have limited stock & it may not have the color u like so, better go to the store & check it!



That’s not true. They continue to use both leathers. You can check their catalog on line. They just tend to have more box leather brillants especially on those special edition ones since it’s more popular. All my brillant are box. They’re beautiful. Unlike hermes box leather if feels like it has a layer of coating on it.


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Hi fellow delvaux lovers. I am still on a hunt for a brillant mini but have one question re: leather choices.
> 
> Exisiting brillant owners I would love to hear your inputs - how does the box leather hold after a while? How does rodeo leather hold after a while?
> 
> I heard that delvaux box is tougher than other brand’ box leather, is this true?
> 
> What is everyone’s preference in leather for a brillant mini? Box vs rodeo?
> 
> Thank you all [emoji173]️



Rodeo is a relatively new grained leather that Delvaux now uses to replace the Sellier (earlier version of grained leather). I have yet to see the rodeo leather in person. 

I have a Brillant mini in sellier végétal which still holds up very well (it’s more than 2 years old). Just make sure you stuff it well when you don’t use it as the grained leather tends to get more slouchy over time. It has a different vibe than the box leather in my opinion. Softer and more round, very cute! Unfortunately I don’t own any box leather from Delvaux yet but from what I heard it’s a quite strong and resistant leather compared to Hermes box. I’m contemplating one box Brillant mini too. 

It’s best if you can go into the store and try both. See what you like better in person. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Monique1004

Summerof89 said:


> Hi fellow delvaux lovers. I am still on a hunt for a brillant mini but have one question re: leather choices.
> 
> Exisiting brillant owners I would love to hear your inputs - how does the box leather hold after a while? How does rodeo leather hold after a while?
> 
> I heard that delvaux box is tougher than other brand’ box leather, is this true?
> 
> What is everyone’s preference in leather for a brillant mini? Box vs rodeo?
> 
> Thank you all [emoji173]️



Some pictures that my SA sent me earlier. Box leather & Rodeo leather Brillant

I also think it depends on what color or design you want because not all the colors come in both leathers. I didn’t prefer box but ended up getting box because the colors that I liked only came in box. I’d love to get a mini in rodeo leather if pretty color comes out.


----------



## SylwiaW

First of all, I would like to introduce myself as I am new here and this is my first post.
I was born in France and leaving in the US. I am ofen traveling to France, Belgium and Italy for my job.

I was in Brussel last week and I felt in love with the COOL BOX.


----------



## Summerof89

Monique1004 said:


> That’s not true. They continue to use both leathers. You can check their catalog on line. They just tend to have more box leather brillants especially on those special edition ones since it’s more popular. All my brillant are box. They’re beautiful. Unlike hermes box leather if feels like it has a layer of coating on it.



Phew! I’m glad to hear confirmation that there will continue to be grained leather. Also thanks for confirming that delvaux box leather is slightly diff to the grand H box. Do your brillant box babies show a lot of wear and tear? Visible scratches?


----------



## Summerof89

fawnhagh said:


> Rodeo is a relatively new grained leather that Delvaux now uses to replace the Sellier (earlier version of grained leather). I have yet to see the rodeo leather in person.
> 
> I have a Brillant mini in sellier végétal which still holds up very well (it’s more than 2 years old). Just make sure you stuff it well when you don’t use it as the grained leather tends to get more slouchy over time. It has a different vibe than the box leather in my opinion. Softer and more round, very cute! Unfortunately I don’t own any box leather from Delvaux yet but from what I heard it’s a quite strong and resistant leather compared to Hermes box. I’m contemplating one box Brillant mini too.
> 
> It’s best if you can go into the store and try both. See what you like better in person.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



Thaaaaaaannk you for the advice ! You are very lucky! The sellier vegetal mini has been and still is my fav and what I want l. Unfortunately it’s no longer in production. Apart from vegetal I’m not a huge fan of any of the other colours besides white but that only comes in box and the colour itself is hard to maintain.... sooo...... decisions decisions.


----------



## Summerof89

Monique1004 said:


> Some pictures that my SA sent me earlier. Box leather & Rodeo leather Brillant
> 
> I also think it depends on what color or design you want because not all the colors come in both leathers. I didn’t prefer box but ended up getting box because the colors that I liked only came in box. I’d love to get a mini in rodeo leather if pretty color comes out.
> 
> View attachment 4007895
> View attachment 4007896
> View attachment 4007897



Thanks for the comparison photos ! So helpful! I prefer rodeo but the vegetal coloured mini in grained leather is no longer in production. I’m in a similar boat as you. I prefer rodeo but I don’t like other other colours other than the no longer available vegetal in that leather. The next in line is actually white but yea.... it only comes in box


----------



## Monique1004

Sneaked out at lunch time for some eye candies.


----------



## Monique1004

Summerof89 said:


> Thaaaaaaannk you for the advice ! You are very lucky! The sellier vegetal mini has been and still is my fav and what I want l. Unfortunately it’s no longer in production. Apart from vegetal I’m not a huge fan of any of the other colours besides white but that only comes in box and the colour itself is hard to maintain.... sooo...... decisions decisions.



Here’s a picture of old Vegetal vs new Vison.


----------



## Monique1004

Some of the interesting new arrivals. The new box mini with contrast edging was really cool. The bag opens up pretty interesting way. Too bad that I forgot to take a picture though.


----------



## Summerof89

Monique1004 said:


> Here’s a picture of old Vegetal vs new Vison.
> View attachment 4008572
> View attachment 4008573



I prefer the old, the new seems almost beige to me and I don’t baby my bag babies [emoji15]


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Thaaaaaaannk you for the advice ! You are very lucky! The sellier vegetal mini has been and still is my fav and what I want l. Unfortunately it’s no longer in production. Apart from vegetal I’m not a huge fan of any of the other colours besides white but that only comes in box and the colour itself is hard to maintain.... sooo...... decisions decisions.



Yes I am so glad I have my vegetal mini! I don’t quite understand why they discontinued this color as it’s so classic......but recently I see personal shopper showing this combo so maybe it is still available somewhere? Maybe you can ask a store to help you locate? 

Vison does looks more delicate as it’s lighter. I don’t baby my sellier brillant and it’s been caught in pouring rain once but when I wiped it dry it’s totally fine again! Superb quality I must say [emoji4]


----------



## Monique1004

Summerof89 said:


> I prefer the old, the new seems almost beige to me and I don’t baby my bag babies [emoji15]



Me too. The old color is rich & warm. The new color is so light & pastel.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> Sneaked out at lunch time for some eye candies.
> View attachment 4008566
> View attachment 4008567


Thanks for sharing!! Loving that boxy bag in the top of the first pic - anyone know the name? Also, the wide green Brilliant is super cute, but I can't imagine it looking good when worn!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing!! Loving that boxy bag in the top of the first pic - anyone know the name? Also, the wide green Brilliant is super cute, but I can't imagine it looking good when worn!


Answered my own question - it's the Madame! And I found a picture of someone carrying the wide Brilliant and it's not bad!


----------



## fawnhagh

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Answered my own question - it's the Madame! And I found a picture of someone carrying the wide Brilliant and it's not bad!



I think the easy west brillant has a smaller version too if you are interested [emoji4]


----------



## JolieS

Summerof89 said:


> Thanks for the comparison photos ! So helpful! I prefer rodeo but the vegetal coloured mini in grained leather is no longer in production. I’m in a similar boat as you. I prefer rodeo but I don’t like other other colours other than the no longer available vegetal in that leather. The next in line is actually white but yea.... it only comes in box


If you don’t like colours from this season, just wait a bit, the new colours will be out soon!


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> If you don’t like colours from this season, just wait a bit, the new colours will be out soon!



You can find the autumn winter 18 colors on their website already [emoji2]


----------



## Summerof89

fawnhagh said:


> Yes I am so glad I have my vegetal mini! I don’t quite understand why they discontinued this color as it’s so classic......but recently I see personal shopper showing this combo so maybe it is still available somewhere? Maybe you can ask a store to help you locate?
> 
> Vison does looks more delicate as it’s lighter. I don’t baby my sellier brillant and it’s been caught in pouring rain once but when I wiped it dry it’s totally fine again! Superb quality I must say [emoji4]



Unfortunately being in Australia we have no stores here and no stores that even carry the brand it sucks ! I may have to fly over the Belgium this year just for her! 

My SA from London send me a photo of the new vision colour but he said it’s actually lighter IRL and it’s more of a milk tea colour.


----------



## Summerof89

fawnhagh said:


> You can find the autumn winter 18 colors on their website already [emoji2]



I was just on it yesterday and it only had a preview! Must try again today


----------



## Summerof89

Summerof89 said:


> Unfortunately being in Australia we have no stores here and no stores that even carry the brand it sucks ! I may have to fly over the Belgium this year just for her!
> 
> My SA from London send me a photo of the new vision colour but he said it’s actually lighter IRL and it’s more of a milk tea colour.
> 
> View attachment 4009758



Forgot to add, this rodeo leather seems very soft and not structured at all


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> You can find the autumn winter 18 colors on their website already [emoji2]


Thanks @fawnhagh for the tip. The scarlet red looks like a lovely, rich colour. What did you think of the “spotlight” effect on some models? Not sure.


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> Thanks @fawnhagh for the tip. The scarlet red looks like a lovely, rich colour. What did you think of the “spotlight” effect on some models? Not sure.



To be honest, the scarlet red is the only one I like among the entire new collection. Most of the bags are superb in craftsmanship but are a bit too much for me......my SA has the same feeling too. 

I still like the classic clean design and colors (old school [emoji23])


----------



## fawnhagh

Summerof89 said:


> Unfortunately being in Australia we have no stores here and no stores that even carry the brand it sucks ! I may have to fly over the Belgium this year just for her!
> 
> My SA from London send me a photo of the new vision colour but he said it’s actually lighter IRL and it’s more of a milk tea colour.
> 
> View attachment 4009758



I think Belgium stores do ship internationally if no store in Australia. But I’m not sure if they have any vegetal Brillant in stock still. 

Vison is much lighter, milk tea is a good description for the color in my opinion too. It’s yummy but I would be afraid of color transfer [emoji20]


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> To be honest, the scarlet red is the only one I like among the entire new collection. Most of the bags are superb in craftsmanship but are a bit too much for me......my SA has the same feeling too.
> 
> I still like the classic clean design and colors (old school [emoji23])


Agree. The “spotlight” effect seems a bit gimmicky.


----------



## SylwiaW

You are right @fawnhagh, the scarlet red is beautiful !!!!


----------



## fawnhagh

SylwiaW said:


> You are right @fawnhagh, the scarlet red is beautiful !!!!



I’m still thinking about the box prune mini Brillant with pink edge...but scarlet red so pretty! (Too bad I have lipstick mini tempete so maybe not another red [emoji20])


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> Agree. The “spotlight” effect seems a bit gimmicky.



Yeah right? They are cool and edgy but not everyday style for me [emoji26]


----------



## SylwiaW

I just read in an article that Delvaux is going to open his first store in NYC:
http://fr.fashionnetwork.com/news/D...2.html#utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## hikarupanda

SylwiaW said:


> I just read in an article that Delvaux is going to open his first store in NYC:
> http://fr.fashionnetwork.com/news/D...2.html#utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email



I read about this last Fall too: https://therealdeal.com/2017/10/03/handbag-company-delvaux-sets-up-shop-at-the-sherry-netherland/


----------



## gchandler5

Just thought I would share some pics of the new Cool Box


----------



## Monique1004

gchandler5 said:


> View attachment 4014586
> View attachment 4014585
> View attachment 4014583
> View attachment 4014582
> View attachment 4014580
> View attachment 4014579
> View attachment 4014578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share some pics of the new Cool Box



I really like the way the bag opens up. So cool.


----------



## papertiger

gchandler5 said:


> View attachment 4014586
> View attachment 4014585
> View attachment 4014583
> View attachment 4014582
> View attachment 4014580
> View attachment 4014579
> View attachment 4014578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I would share some pics of the new Cool Box



Love everything about this bag


----------



## SylwiaW




----------



## BagLady164

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing!! Loving that boxy bag in the top of the first pic - anyone know the name? Also, the wide green Brilliant is super cute, but I can't imagine it looking good when worn!


I am devoted to Hermes and Delvaux both.  I have that Empire Green East West Brilliant with the metal pick stitching and it is very easy to carry casually and more formally.  It catches the sun and light and subtly glitters making it very eye catching.  I have never been anywhere with it - Bergdorf's, Hermes, supermarket, airport, ladies room, etc. without someone stopping to admire it and ask me what it is.  Even the SAs at Hermes.  And I live in NYC.  Nobody does that with any of my Birkins or Kellys except for one recent limited edition toile.   I love the bag but I don't have the mink strap, just the one it comes with.  It's beautifully made, thoughtfully designed and comfortable however I choose to carry it.


----------



## BagLady164

PursePsych said:


> I am thinking of buying the East/West Brilliant handbag in the prune color with gold metallic sticking. What do you think about the shape of this bag?  Do you think this can be worn everyday with a suit or with jeans, or is it just too unusual?  Or should I get the standard shape brilliant in black with gold metallic stitching?  Please help advise!!


I have the green version of the bag you're talking about.  It's very versatile and goes with everything.  I really love this bag and it is always greatly admired everywhere I go...in NYC which is saying something.


----------



## ungela914

fawnhagh said:


> The strap used to go under the flap but they changed it about 3 years ago to the current version that was hooked to the handle. Interesting that the older version is still available!
> 
> My vegetal is the newer version where the strap hooked to the side of top handle [emoji4]



That’s not true; they still had the Version with the straps go underneath the flap for SS 17 collection not 3 yrs ago ! As you see the spotted fashion blog link below for Vernis gel collection ! The handles of the Brilliant in Lilac & Indigo don’t have the rings on the side which are the same bags still selling in Barneys!   Also I was in Paris of the Delvaux at Galleries Lafayette also seen this collection last year ! 

https://www.spottedfashion.com/2017...l-calfskin-for-springsummer-2017/#prettyPhoto


----------



## fawnhagh

ungela914 said:


> That’s not true; they still had the Version with the straps go underneath the flap for SS 17 collection not 3 yrs ago ! As you see the spotted fashion blog link below for Vernis gel collection ! The handles of the Brilliant in Lilac & Indigo don’t have the rings on the side which are the same bags still selling in Barneys!   Also I was in Paris of the Delvaux at Galleries Lafayette also seen this collection last year !
> 
> https://www.spottedfashion.com/2017...l-calfskin-for-springsummer-2017/#prettyPhoto



Apologize my misunderstanding but the change was firstly made in sellier leather and I believe some box brillant still has the strap going under the flap. I don’t know much about the vernis but apparently it is the original design too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ungela914

fawnhagh said:


> Apologize my misunderstanding but the change was firstly made in sellier leather and I believe some box brillant still has the strap going under the flap. I don’t know much about the vernis but apparently it is the original design too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Because of I was looking for a black handbag which I just got this one in Barneys last week which I know it was from 17 collection ![emoji847] which I will feel upset if this was from 3 yrs ago!


----------



## Monique1004

Just want to share these cuties that saw at barneys last week.


----------



## cap4life

hikarupanda said:


> I have this bag in Vegetal (Tan) color. Haven't used it a lot but I highly recommend it. It's light weight, you can carry it crossbody (I'm only 5'1" so the hang would be a bit too low for me when carrying it crossbody, but with your height you will be fine), or double the strap and make it a should bag. It looks small but fits more than you'd think. It's really an under-appreciated bag, I honestly like it more than the more popular (and expensive) styles like Brilliant and Tempete.
> 
> View attachment 3639633


Thanks for these details - I'm thinking of buying this bag too! Yours is lovely.


----------



## Monique1004

cap4life said:


> Thanks for these details - I'm thinking of buying this bag too! Yours is lovely.



That model is discontinued. It is replaced by Le Mutin. Whatever is left of an old stock is the only ones available. You better hurry if you want that one.


----------



## hikarupanda

Monique1004 said:


> That model is discontinued. It is replaced by Le Mutin. Whatever is left of an old stock is the only ones available. You better hurry if you want that one.



Yea, it’s kinda sad that they discontinued this model. The Le Mutin is a lot more casual, so I feel like they could have kept both styles.


----------



## Monique1004

hikarupanda said:


> Yea, it’s kinda sad that they discontinued this model. The Le Mutin is a lot more casual, so I feel like they could have kept both styles.



Me too. I also don’t like the sizes of Le Mutin. The bigger one is too big & the smaller one is too small.


----------



## cap4life

Monique1004 said:


> That model is discontinued. It is replaced by Le Mutin. Whatever is left of an old stock is the only ones available. You better hurry if you want that one.



Yeah I’m going to go back to barneys today to buy it!


----------



## cap4life

Monique1004 said:


> Me too. I also don’t like the sizes of Le Mutin. The bigger one is too big & the smaller one is too small.



I’m not a fan of the le mutin. Looks too much like the Chloe Drew or the Goyard Belvedere.


----------



## Monique1004

My one & only companion through the thunderstorm, the Dark Night!


----------



## cap4life

Monique1004 said:


> I just saw another fake Delvaux brilliant newly listed on eBay & I think it's the same seller who sold the fake one to me although it's by different name. The pictures are taken by same manners & also coming from New York. I also noticed someone already bought a fake box mini by over $1,500. I wish I can let the buyer know... Please be aware~



There's a whole site for replica delvaux, celine, valextra, and moynat. It's sad and the bags look just like the authentic versions. I wonder if people are buying from this site and flipping the bags on eBay.


----------



## Runway Rebel

The Delvaux is my "Hermes" because besides the Brilliant and Tempete, they have beautiful briefcases and other bags. It's beautifully crafted in classic structure, with modern colors and design concepts. They are classy without looking like grandma bags, which is the feeling I get when I see Hermes. No offense, I know a lot of you love it. It just doesnt do anything for me, and it's not the price point either. A Delvaux is not ubiquitous. If I were to carry an Hermes, people who don't even care for luxury brands would know how much they cost whereas Delvaux would be appreciated for it's beautiful craftmanship rather being thought of as "that expensive purse!" Delvaux is a win win for me! Even the creative director said that you can have fun with colors and designs of a heritage purse without compromising its classic look. I agree.


----------



## Monique1004

Runway Rebel said:


> The Delvaux is my "Hermes" because besides the Brilliant and Tempete, they have beautiful briefcases and other bags. It's beautifully crafted in classic structure, with modern colors and design concepts. They are classy without looking like grandma bags, which is the feeling I get when I see Hermes. No offense, I know a lot of you love it. It just doesnt do anything for me, and it's not the price point either. A Delvaux is not ubiquitous. If I were to carry an Hermes, people who don't even care for luxury brands would know how much they cost whereas Delvaux would be appreciated for it's beautiful craftmanship rather being thought of as "that expensive purse!" Delvaux is a win win for me! Even the creative director said that you can have fun with colors and designs of a heritage purse without compromising its classic look. I agree.



I love both Hermès & Delvaux. I do think the most beautiful bag in the world is the Delvaux brillant. I think Delvaux design is more modern & sophisticated vs Hermès design is more easy to carry & accessible. However I do not like the fact they've been raising the price a little too much last couple of years. I can't believe the brillant MM price now is GM price about 2 years ago. I feel like they're trying to follow Hermès footsteps and that's disappointing. There are still design houses like Valextra or Moynat still keeping the reasonable prices.


----------



## cap4life

hikarupanda said:


> Just wanna share a pic of my simplissime with my new H twilly. I always feel that the strap length of my simplissime is a bit too long to be carried crossbody on my petite frame, then I saw someone on IG shortening the shoulder strap by wrapping a hermes twilly to create a handle on the bag. I thought what a brilliant idea! After spending two hours with many attempts trying to perfect my twilly wrapping skill, here it is! The vibrant poppy and blue colors really dress up the bag and make it so much more fun!
> 
> View attachment 3676629


I think it looks good without the twilly but it's super cool that you were able to find a way to shorten the strap length! I'm taller and bigger and I LOVE wearing it crossbody.


----------



## Fakecat

Hi everyone, 
I'd appreciate your opionion of this bag I found, it has a broken clasp and I wonder if it's worth following up to be repaired or not. 

Thanks in advance for sharing your expert knowledge.


----------



## fawnhagh

Hi all,

I have a question for the owners of Cool box - would you recommend to use this bag on a daily basis? I am looking for a daily bag for errands and think the mini version of Cool box might fit the bill. And can anyone share the price for the mini Cool box in Euro?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## cap4life

Monique1004 said:


> My god! There are some gorgeous ones coming for FW17.
> 
> View attachment 3678053
> View attachment 3678054


Wow that alligator prune one is making me want to do unreasonable things to earn the money to buy it lol


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all does anyone know the current retail price of brillant minis in alligator/croc in Europe? TIA


----------



## buluuuu

fawnhagh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question for the owners of Cool box - would you recommend to use this bag on a daily basis? I am looking for a daily bag for errands and think the mini version of Cool box might fit the bill. And can anyone share the price for the mini Cool box in Euro?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!



I wanted to purchase one when it was first launched. However, upon inspection of several ones, the quality was not on par with the brillant, eg the resin was not painted properly/ tiny dots of the resin paint on several locations/ tiny tear on the leather close to the sewing holes (not sure how to name them). I am not sure if this is still the case now. Nonetheless, the leather overall seems durable and the pull zip design is genius. I only know the prices in GBP if it helps?


----------



## Monaliceke

Monique1004 said:


> I love both Hermès & Delvaux. I do think the most beautiful bag in the world is the Delvaux brillant. I think Delvaux design is more modern & sophisticated vs Hermès design is more easy to carry & accessible. However I do not like the fact they've been raising the price a little too much last couple of years. I can't believe the brillant MM price now is GM price about 2 years ago. I feel like they're trying to follow Hermès footsteps and that's disappointing. There are still design houses like Valextra or Moynat still keeping the reasonable prices.


Moynat’s prices have also skyrocketed since the last 2 years. They’re opening too many boutiques all over the world very quickly. I guess it’s not going to be as exclusive as we hope.


----------



## lulilu

Monique1004 said:


> My one & only companion through the thunderstorm, the Dark Night!
> View attachment 4070378



I have this bag, along with the Xray and the Hero.  It seems as if a new PVC bag was issued every summer but I haven't seen anything this year.  Is there a new one this year?  They are such fun summer bags.


----------



## Monique1004

lulilu said:


> I have this bag, along with the Xray and the Hero.  It seems as if a new PVC bag was issued every summer but I haven't seen anything this year.  Is there a new one this year?  They are such fun summer bags.



I don’t think it’s every year though.


----------



## lulilu

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t think it’s every year though.



I think Dark Night and Hero came out in subsequent years but Xray may have been a couple of years prior.  Wishful thinking.....


----------



## Monique1004

lulilu said:


> I think Dark Night and Hero came out in subsequent years but Xray may have been a couple of years prior.  Wishful thinking.....



Another cool PVC bag would be really nice. I’ll stand with you on waiting.


----------



## lixx35

anyone own a blue/indigo brillant? photos?


----------



## ungela914

Just got this in Barneys! The new PVC for this year! [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ungela914 said:


> Just got this in Barneys! The new PVC for this year! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123593
> View attachment 4123594
> View attachment 4123595


Wow, that is a truly amazing and one-of-a-kind bag! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ungela914

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow, that is a truly amazing and one-of-a-kind bag! Thanks for sharing!!



Here is the photo after I putted on the super nice strap on! [emoji4]


----------



## Keekeee

ungela914 said:


> Just got this in Barneys! The new PVC for this year! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123593
> View attachment 4123594
> View attachment 4123595



That is a one gorgeous PVC bag!!! May i know if its MM size? I have the X Ray but i find it a bit big.. also can you pls share the price? Thank you..


----------



## lulilu

Keekeee said:


> That is a one gorgeous PVC bag!!! May i know if its MM size? I have the X Ray but i find it a bit big.. also can you pls share the price? Thank you..



I am expecting mine tomorrow.  It is smaller than the Xray -- more like the size of the Dark Night.  I think it's $2650.


----------



## Keekeee

lulilu said:


> I am expecting mine tomorrow.  It is smaller than the Xray -- more like the size of the Dark Night.  I think it's $2650.



Thank youuu so much for the info my dear..!!!
Did you order yours online? May i ask from what website? I couldnt find it online on Barneys ..


----------



## lulilu

Keekeee said:


> Thank youuu so much for the info my dear..!!!
> Did you order yours online? May i ask from what website? I couldnt find it online on Barneys ..



pm'd you


----------



## Keekeee

lulilu said:


> pm'd you



Thank youuu..!!


----------



## ungela914

Keekeee said:


> That is a one gorgeous PVC bag!!! May i know if its MM size? I have the X Ray but i find it a bit big.. also can you pls share the price? Thank you..



No the SA told me from the beginning it’s an MM but when I picked it up its a GM instead & the price is $2650!  Since this is my 1st Delvaux PVC bag so I really enjoy it! [emoji4]


----------



## lulilu

ungela914 said:


> No the SA told me from the beginning it’s an MM but when I picked it up its a GM instead & the price is $2650!  Since this is my 1st Delvaux PVC bag so I really enjoy it! [emoji4]



Mine will be delivered tomorrow, but my SA told me it is smaller than the Hero, which is a GM Brilliant.


----------



## ungela914

Keekeee said:


> Thank youuu so much for the info my dear..!!!
> Did you order yours online? May i ask from what website? I couldnt find it online on Barneys ..



Hi so far I know your will not find it either on Barneys website or in store because of this bag needed to preorder or on waiting list ! I purchased this in store because of my SA kept one for me when the shipment arrived to the store last Friday but I need to get it on the same day without holding it ! The store has ordered 50 of them but after they sold one to me the rest of 49 have fully held for the customers who preordered it! [emoji28]


----------



## ungela914

lulilu said:


> Mine will be delivered tomorrow, but my SA told me it is smaller than the Hero, which is a GM Brilliant.



Yes if compared with GM Brilliant this Tempete GM PVC will be smaller & size more expectable for me! [emoji4]


----------



## Keekeee

lulilu said:


> Mine will be delivered tomorrow, but my SA told me it is smaller than the Hero, which is a GM Brilliant.



It may be because Tempete GM is smaller than Brillant GM?? Pretty please share pics once you received yours my dear..


----------



## Keekeee

ungela914 said:


> Hi so far I know your will not find it either on Barneys website or in store because of this bag needed to preorder or on waiting list ! I purchased this in store because of my SA kept one for me when the shipment arrived to the store last Friday but I need to get it on the same day without holding it ! The store has ordered 50 of them but after they sold one to me the rest of 49 have fully held for the customers who preordered it! [emoji28]



I just got mine from Belgium. The price is Eur 1.900,- in Belgium. A friend of mine who lives there will bring the bag to me by end of this month. Cant wait to be your twinsies.. [emoji4]


----------



## ungela914

Keekeee said:


> I just got mine from Belgium. The price is Eur 1.900,- in Belgium. A friend of mine who lives there will bring the bag to me by end of this month. Cant wait to be your twinsies.. [emoji4]



Wow that’s really nice & a lots of cheaper to get in there even your friend can’t do the VAT refund still good ! [emoji106]


----------



## Monique1004

ungela914 said:


> Yes if compared with GM Brilliant this Tempete GM PVC will be smaller & size more expectable for me! [emoji4]



It's actually MM size, same size as the dark night. My SA was confused at first as well. Some barneys location will receive a few more in a later shipment as well. Let me know if anyone need SA contact in barneys.


----------



## Monique1004

Here's some mod shots


----------



## ungela914

Monique1004 said:


> It's actually MM size, same size as the dark night. My SA was confused at first as well. Some barneys location will receive a few more in a later shipment as well. Let me know if anyone need SA contact in barneys.



I remembered The label sticker with the barcode was applied on my dustbag said size GM that’s why it should be GM instead of MM! [emoji28]


----------



## Keekeee

Monique1004 said:


> Here's some mod shots
> View attachment 4127992
> View attachment 4127993



Thank you so much for the mod shots Monique.. thats really helpful! 
i cant wait till i receive mine end of this month..


----------



## Monique1004

ungela914 said:


> I remembered The label sticker with the barcode was applied on my dustbag said size GM that’s why it should be GM instead of MM! [emoji28]



I don’t know how to read barcode on their tag. I thought it was because my dark night was called MM & it looked the same size. I guess my dark night is GM as well then. All this time I thought it was MM. it would be nice if it actually says it on the tag.


----------



## ungela914

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t know how to read barcode on their tag. I thought it was because my dark night was called MM & it looked the same size. I guess my dark night is GM as well then. All this time I thought it was MM. it would be nice if it actually says it on the tag.
> View attachment 4128012



The one it showed the size was a sticker applied on the dust bag which I’ve threw it away already!  Anyway as long as you are ok with this size will be ok! Enjoy it![emoji6]


----------



## lulilu

I haven't pulled out my Dark Night, but here is a comparison photo with my Hero:


----------



## lulilu

As with all Delvaux bags, the prices of the PVC bags is going up considerably.  But this bag has lots of details on it, so that's one reason.

I think it is a GM tempete, which is just smaller than the brilliant.


----------



## Keekeee

lulilu said:


> I haven't pulled out my Dark Night, but here is a comparison photo with my Hero:
> 
> View attachment 4128672



Oh my lulilu.. You collected all of Delvaux’s PVC bags [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Great collections!!


----------



## ungela914

lulilu said:


> As with all Delvaux bags, the prices of the PVC bags is going up considerably.  But this bag has lots of details on it, so that's one reason.
> 
> I think it is a GM tempete, which is just smaller than the brilliant.



Hi [emoji112] I’m totally agree with you lulilu this bag has more details compared with previous version of the PVC Delvaux bags ! I also mentioned on my share post this is  a GM  Tempete !


----------



## hikarupanda

Out and about with my Madame!


----------



## antwerp

My New cool box


----------



## Summerof89

Omg saw these today

Look at the gold on the handle!


----------



## allywchu1

my vintage Delvaux from the 60s... still functional and the leather is beautiful


----------



## TraceySH

Ok I know I am barging in on this lovely forum having never been here before, please forgive me. I have looked at Delvaux back and forth for awhile, but never pulled the trigger. I don't mean to offend anyone here by saying this but I am so tired of Chanel, and its rapidly declining quality issues, CS, tackiness, poor company values, etc. and I have TRIED to like Hermes, I just can't get there. So I saw this today on the Barney's website, and thought it might be the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. I ordered it, and am kind of freaking out but totally excited. I still adore Dior, but I need a new wingman brand. Any feedback would be so much appreciate thank you!!

So here's the one I got...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> Ok I know I am barging in on this lovely forum having never been here before, please forgive me. I have looked at Delvaux back and forth for awhile, but never pulled the trigger. I don't mean to offend anyone here by saying this but I am so tired of Chanel, and its rapidly declining quality issues, CS, tackiness, poor company values, etc. and I have TRIED to like Hermes, I just can't get there. So I saw this today on the Barney's website, and thought it might be the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. I ordered it, and am kind of freaking out but totally excited. I still adore Dior, but I need a new wingman brand. Any feedback would be so much appreciate thank you!!
> 
> So here's the one I got...


It's so so so so beautiful; thanks for sharing!! How do you feel the quality compares to Chanel and Dior?


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so so so so beautiful; thanks for sharing!! How do you feel the quality compares to Chanel and Dior?


I don't know cuz I ordered by phone! I've never even seen them IRL. So I am terrified and excited! Chanel quality sucks these days, I am keeping a couple of perfect reissues and some boys for casual travel (they are pretty hardy). Dior quality is impeccable. Love love love Dior. I am hoping that since this brand charges a LOAD $$ for their bags, and much less marketing and overhead, that they will have used the high prices towards quality. I really don't know what to think yet?


----------



## hedgwin99

TraceySH said:


> Ok I know I am barging in on this lovely forum having never been here before, please forgive me. I have looked at Delvaux back and forth for awhile, but never pulled the trigger. I don't mean to offend anyone here by saying this but I am so tired of Chanel, and its rapidly declining quality issues, CS, tackiness, poor company values, etc. and I have TRIED to like Hermes, I just can't get there. So I saw this today on the Barney's website, and thought it might be the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. I ordered it, and am kind of freaking out but totally excited. I still adore Dior, but I need a new wingman brand. Any feedback would be so much appreciate thank you!!
> 
> So here's the one I got...



Gorgeous 100%! I [emoji173]️it


----------



## leechiyong

TraceySH said:


> Ok I know I am barging in on this lovely forum having never been here before, please forgive me. I have looked at Delvaux back and forth for awhile, but never pulled the trigger. I don't mean to offend anyone here by saying this but I am so tired of Chanel, and its rapidly declining quality issues, CS, tackiness, poor company values, etc. and I have TRIED to like Hermes, I just can't get there. So I saw this today on the Barney's website, and thought it might be the most beautiful bag I've ever seen. I ordered it, and am kind of freaking out but totally excited. I still adore Dior, but I need a new wingman brand. Any feedback would be so much appreciate thank you!!
> 
> So here's the one I got...


This bag is absolutely, freaking amazing!  I already love the Tempete and the details on this one are gorgeous.  The quality of Delvaux is impeccable from the materials, intricacies, and craftsmanship.  I suspect you'll find happiness with them.


----------



## TraceySH

hedgwin99 said:


> Gorgeous 100%! I [emoji173]️it


Thank you  I hope it’s awesome!


----------



## TraceySH

leechiyong said:


> This bag is absolutely, freaking amazing!  I already love the Tempete and the details on this one are gorgeous.  The quality of Delvaux is impeccable from the materials, intricacies, and craftsmanship.  I suspect you'll find happiness with them.


I need some bag peace! The tempete mm was the design that caught my eye from the beginning. Which do you have? I would eventually love a beautiful magenta !! With only 2 collections a year, it makes the choices less erratic and stressful vs some other brands that have 6-8 collections a year


----------



## pinksugah

allywchu1 said:


> my vintage Delvaux from the 60s... still functional and the leather is beautiful



Wow it looks very pretty! Is this the box calf? 

I just got my first D bag in box-calf and I am a bit scared of scratches. They told me at the boutique that it is sturdier than Celine’s and won’t get scratched as much.


----------



## lulilu

Doesn't this Dolce bag look a lot like the Dark Night?  (sorry for the big photo)


----------



## allywchu1

pinksugah said:


> Wow it looks very pretty! Is this the box calf?
> 
> I just got my first D bag in box-calf and I am a bit scared of scratches. They told me at the boutique that it is sturdier than Celine’s and won’t get scratched as much.


Yes, it’s box calf. The box calf in boutique nowadays is different than the vintage, a lot matter. The vintage D box calf looks silkier and the interplay of color and light is more interesting. Having said that the matte look is more contemporary. All my box calf bags have scratches to certain extend but hardly noticeable. The scratches can’t take away their elegance.


----------



## cap4life

hikarupanda said:


> Out and about with my Madame!
> 
> View attachment 4132153


This is perfect!


----------



## TraceySH

new collection is up on the site by the way..

https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/autumn-winter-2018-2019/gallery


----------



## TraceySH

Here we go! Wow. This is a whole new level. Not sure I can ever go back


----------



## serenityneow

TraceySH said:


> Here we go! Wow. This is a whole new level. Not sure I can ever go back



Congratulations!  This was my holy grail bag too (although mine has gold hardware).  Don’t second-guess your decision for a minute.  It’s the perfect bag and, since nothing can top it, you’ll likely spend less on other bags.  I certainly have since buying mine.


----------



## TraceySH

serenityneow said:


> Congratulations!  This was my holy grail bag too (although mine has gold hardware).  Don’t second-guess your decision for a minute.  It’s the perfect bag and, since nothing can top it, you’ll likely spend less on other bags.  I certainly have since buying mine.


Hi! Thank you for your feedback! I love the gold and black, but I already have too many of that color/ hw combo so I opted for the black/black. The bag is stunning, the construction is impeccable, the size is perfect. I LOVE IT. I did also get  the silver/ gold combo I posted above, that arrives tomorrow. I tend to buy things in pairs for some reason. I am hoping this spurs a reduction in my compulsive buying for sure, but changing brands, I won't have the constant collections bombarding me at 8x per year. I am headed to London in 2 weeks, so I am super excited to check out the boutiques there. Prices should be quite a bit less esp after VAT refund? 

Lastly, I did see that Delvaux was opening its first North American boutique in NYC in October? How totally exciting!


----------



## ey430

congrats on the tempete! 


TraceySH said:


> Here we go! Wow. This is a whole new level. Not sure I can ever go back


----------



## dilemmanity

Hi all I am visiting Europe in late Sep / early Oct, and will stop by London/ Brussels / Paris. Am thinking of picking up my first Delvaux (likely a Brilliant) while I am there. Forgive me if I am asking the obvious, but is Brussels the best place to shop for Delvaux (price & range wise)? Reason I'm asking is because I found UK actually cheaper for some French brands (exchange rate dependent of course) and wonder if it's the same for Delvaux... Thank you in advance!


----------



## TraceySH

Here is #2. I LOVE them!! So happy to be transitioning to a completely different aesthetic! All of a sudden I feel like I've grown up or something. I am sure that sounds strange.


----------



## serenityneow

dilemmanity said:


> Hi all I am visiting Europe in late Sep / early Oct, and will stop by London/ Brussels / Paris. Am thinking of picking up my first Delvaux (likely a Brilliant) while I am there. Forgive me if I am asking the obvious, but is Brussels the best place to shop for Delvaux (price & range wise)? Reason I'm asking is because I found UK actually cheaper for some French brands (exchange rate dependent of course) and wonder if it's the same for Delvaux... Thank you in advance!



Yes, Brussels is best for both selection and price.  The cost of my trip to Brussels plus the cost of my Tempete was less than I would have paid for the bag itself in the US.  Also check out the airport.  Remarkably, the Brussels store was out of the black Tempete I wanted, but the airport had it, at an even better price than the Brussels store.  

I didn’t look in Paris, but London’s selection was limited and the prices were higher there than in Brussels (still better than the US, though).  Have fun!


----------



## TraceySH

ey430 said:


> congrats on the tempete!


Thank you!!


----------



## dilemmanity

serenityneow said:


> Yes, Brussels is best for both selection and price.  The cost of my trip to Brussels plus the cost of my Tempete was less than I would have paid for the bag itself in the US.  Also check out the airport.  Remarkably, the Brussels store was out of the black Tempete I wanted, but the airport had it, at an even better price than the Brussels store.
> 
> I didn’t look in Paris, but London’s selection was limited and the prices were higher there than in Brussels (still better than the US, though).  Have fun!


Thanks for the info! Will try to slot in a stop at the Brussels store!


----------



## Cup_of_T

Anyone knows what is the price of the brilliant mm n tempete mm in Europe now? Tx!


----------



## peachylv

dilemmanity said:


> Hi all I am visiting Europe in late Sep / early Oct, and will stop by London/ Brussels / Paris. Am thinking of picking up my first Delvaux (likely a Brilliant) while I am there. Forgive me if I am asking the obvious, but is Brussels the best place to shop for Delvaux (price & range wise)? Reason I'm asking is because I found UK actually cheaper for some French brands (exchange rate dependent of course) and wonder if it's the same for Delvaux... Thank you in advance!


Brugge has a large boutique.  It looked beautiful.  Knokke has one as well.  I did not go into either one though.


----------



## TraceySH

I am headed to London next weekend, and have been corresponding with an SA at the Broome St boutique who seems super helpful. It appears prices after VAT are about 30% less? Also, I did not realize that London can send orders placed here in the USA. Still have to pay duties on arrival here, but without 20% VAT. And the price with the exchange is still much cheaper.


----------



## joycekuo

Hi All

A Newbie here, so a big Hi to Everyone here  = ]  Not sure if I am ok to do this, but I was wondering if I can draw some attention to a post I placed under "Authenticate This Delvaux" for a Beautiful Delvaux bag recently listed with no paperwork: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-delvaux.308118/page-5#post-32546087

Some photos are a bit blurry, so any help appreciated, suggestion, comments appreciated!


----------



## pinkcandyfloss

TraceySH said:


> I am headed to London next weekend, and have been corresponding with an SA at the Broome St boutique who seems super helpful. It appears prices after VAT are about 30% less? Also, I did not realize that London can send orders placed here in the USA. Still have to pay duties on arrival here, but without 20% VAT. And the price with the exchange is still much cheaper.



Hi! Out of curiosity, what are the prices quoted at the London boutique? I purchased mine in Singapore but am in the market for another one.......


----------



## TraceySH

pinkcandyfloss said:


> Hi! Out of curiosity, what are the prices quoted at the London boutique? I purchased mine in Singapore but am in the market for another one.......


Hi! So I don’t have a ton of comparisons - just on the tempete mm. The regular tempete mm here is 6100, after VAT refund there is about 4350. The fancy tempete mm which is 6750 here is about 5200 after VAT refund. So somewhere about 28% less. Also, if you pay sales tax from Barney’s here, clearly the savings becomes more significant. Hope that helps!


----------



## TraceySH

Here are some fun pics of things I will be seeing this weekend ❤️


----------



## pinkcandyfloss

TraceySH said:


> Here are some fun pics of things I will be seeing this weekend [emoji173]️



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pinkcandyfloss

Hi all, my SA just offered me a L’Humour that arrived today!  

Any opinions on the longevity of the design? I love it but all my friends are telling me not to get it.....

I also just got a Brilliant MM in Rodeo Vision so am not as keen as I would have been if this were to be my first Brilliant!


----------



## TraceySH

Hello everyone! I am in London and debating a purchase, any feedback much appreciated. I meant to come to get 2 of the Tempete MM (the colors I like most are the satin blue (looks metallic IRL) and the beige (honestly a perfect neutral and contrasting painted edges lend depth)), but when I walked into the boutique. OMG. I spotted the most gorgeous ostrich in this deep otter taupe with hints of plum. I can't get that one out of my mind! But it's of course more than the other 2 combined. Any thoughts or words of wisdom? Thank you in advance!! The color of the ostrich is better represented on the group photo in the back below.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> Hello everyone! I am in London and debating a purchase, any feedback much appreciated. I meant to come to get 2 of the Tempete MM (the colors I like most are the satin blue (looks metallic IRL) and the beige (honestly a perfect neutral and contrasting painted edges lend depth)), but when I walked into the boutique. OMG. I spotted the most gorgeous ostrich in this deep otter taupe with hints of plum. I can't get that one out of my mind! But it's of course more than the other 2 combined. Any thoughts or words of wisdom? Thank you in advance!! The color of the ostrich is better represented on the group photo in the back below.


That otter is so so so special! I'd you can stretch it I say go for it! But I also really like the satin blue  I'm a fan of bags that standout!


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That otter is so so so special! I'd you can stretch it I say go for it! But I also really like the satin blue  I'm a fan of bags that standout!


Thank you for your feedback! They are showstoppers in their own ways, the blue because the color is exceptionally bright and magnetic & the ostrich b/c it's a stunning, sophisticated, holy sh** of a wow timeless classic with a twist. SO HARD! I will have to decide by tomorrow


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Thank you for your feedback! They are showstoppers in their own ways, the blue because the color is exceptionally bright and magnetic & the ostrich b/c it's a stunning, sophisticated, holy sh** of a wow timeless classic with a twist. SO HARD! I will have to decide by tomorrow


What a delightful dilemma to be in! Each is so beautiful, but each is so different. Do you have a specific use for the bag in mind? To me the blue is the most casual because of the colour. The wrapped handle feature to me might date after a while, just my opinion. The beige (is this Vison?) will go with everything, and can be worn all seasons. You’re right, the ostrich is very, very special: a wonderful, shifting colour that can also go with everything. Sigh - so difficult.
Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> What a delightful dilemma to be in! Each is so beautiful, but each is so different. Do you have a specific use for the bag in mind? To me the blue is the most casual because of the colour. The wrapped handle feature to me might date after a while, just my opinion. The beige (is this Vison?) will go with everything, and can be worn all seasons. You’re right, the ostrich is very, very special: a wonderful, shifting colour that can also go with everything. Sigh - so difficult.
> Please let us know what you decide!


Hi! Thank you for your feedback, that DOES help a lot. My lifestyle is more casual for sure, and I like to have fun with my bags. I don't have many bright colors even though I do love them! I guess having bright colors in the right bag makes sense, and these are lovely. So the blue handle, that is just a bag strap thing, that doesn't come with the bag. I think it's a great idea on Delvaux's part though, making "twilly straps" that are leather with little fun things on them. But for me, that is not my style at all, at ALL. 

I went to the Bond St location today, and they had the most beautiful red/pink color, but all the MM size is sold out. I think that might have been my perfect pair of bright colors! (I will attach a photo). Otherwise, yeah, it would be the beige, which looks elegant and stately, and I can use my Fendi straps with it too, and the blue satin. 

The ostrich tho, it's beyond amazing. It might be the prettiest ostrich skin I've seen, the quality is higher than anything else I've ever seen, hands down. So that is more of a forever, sophisticated, hand down to someone one day bag. The blue and beige MM would be more of a fun for now, easygoing, easy to use set, where the ostrich is just a next level. I go back and forth on this one. It's a hard decision and I am usually very decisive!!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Hi! Thank you for your feedback, that DOES help a lot. My lifestyle is more casual for sure, and I like to have fun with my bags. I don't have many bright colors even though I do love them! I guess having bright colors in the right bag makes sense, and these are lovely. So the blue handle, that is just a bag strap thing, that doesn't come with the bag. I think it's a great idea on Delvaux's part though, making "twilly straps" that are leather with little fun things on them. But for me, that is not my style at all, at ALL.
> 
> I went to the Bond St location today, and they had the most beautiful red/pink color, but all the MM size is sold out. I think that might have been my perfect pair of bright colors! (I will attach a photo). Otherwise, yeah, it would be the beige, which looks elegant and stately, and I can use my Fendi straps with it too, and the blue satin.
> 
> The ostrich tho, it's beyond amazing. It might be the prettiest ostrich skin I've seen, the quality is higher than anything else I've ever seen, hands down. So that is more of a forever, sophisticated, hand down to someone one day bag. The blue and beige MM would be more of a fun for now, easygoing, easy to use set, where the ostrich is just a next level. I go back and forth on this one. It's a hard decision and I am usually very decisive!!!


You’re so right about Delvaux exotic skins - the best in the handbag world IMO. 
You could have a lot of fun dressing the Vison beige bag - different straps, etc. It is a lovely bag.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> You’re so right about Delvaux exotic skins - the best in the handbag world IMO.
> You could have a lot of fun dressing the Vison beige bag - different straps, etc. It is a lovely bag.
> Good luck deciding!


And... the winner is the ostrich


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> And... the winner is the ostrich


Ohhh! I was just holding my breath to see what you’d decide. You picked well. The ostrich is fabulous! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> And... the winner is the ostrich


Oh my gosh, that will last you lifetimes, as you said!!!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Ohhh! I was just holding my breath to see what you’d decide. You picked well. The ostrich is fabulous! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health!


I was going to go for 2 bright colors, and then got an H in a bright color, so my purse addict friend with me said don't you dare walk away from that ostrich it's all you've been thinking about!!


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh my gosh, that will last you lifetimes, as you said!!!


@bellebellebelle19 It's kind of one of the only ways I am able to justify it OMG. It's not a play bag I will have a few seasons and mad cycle like the rest, it's like a real grown up bag I will have forever


----------



## chocolate chip

juss said:


> I promised some time ago to post pics of my Delvaux. Better late than never. I hope you can see details and quality from these shots.


Beautiful collection!!


----------



## TonyW

serenityneow said:


> Yes, Brussels is best for both selection and price.  The cost of my trip to Brussels plus the cost of my Tempete was less than I would have paid for the bag itself in the US.  Also check out the airport.  Remarkably, the Brussels store was out of the black Tempete I wanted, but the airport had it, at an even better price than the Brussels store.
> 
> I didn’t look in Paris, but London’s selection was limited and the prices were higher there than in Brussels (still better than the US, though).  Have fun!


Knokke and Brugge have also a Delvaux shop. Prices are more or less the same in all shops. The difference is in the amount of limited editions a shop has. Some don't have a specific model for sale.
For the regular models you can go in any Belgian shop.


----------



## misstran

Hi everyone! Just came back from London and Paris. I got this beautiful Delvaux bag but I have buyer's remorse because I have been buying too many bags. I didn't want another Chanel bag. I wanted something that not many people would go for and this one would be harder to get in the states. Do you think I should keep or sell this? Here are some of my current collection.

-Mini Lady Dior in Black patent leather and white calfskin
-Chanel So Black Jumbo
-Chanel Small Black Chevron Boy Bag in Dark Silver Hardware
-Chanel Black Cambon Bag
-Chanel Black Patent Metallic Mini

I kind of wished I got something not as expensive. This bag was a lot even though it was cheaper for me to get it in London than in the US.

Thank you!


----------



## JolieS

misstran said:


> Hi everyone! Just came back from London and Paris. I got this beautiful Delvaux bag but I have buyer's remorse because I have been buying too many bags. I didn't want another Chanel bag. I wanted something that not many people would go for and this one would be harder to get in the states. Do you think I should keep or sell this? Here are some of my current collection.
> 
> -Mini Lady Dior in Black patent leather and white calfskin
> -Chanel So Black Jumbo
> -Chanel Small Black Chevron Boy Bag in Dark Silver Hardware
> -Chanel Black Cambon Bag
> -Chanel Black Patent Metallic Mini
> 
> I kind of wished I got something not as expensive. This bag was a lot even though it was cheaper for me to get it in London than in the US.
> 
> Thank you!


I believe this model is from the spring/summer 2018 collection and is called Tribal Stitch. The collection had a strong ethnic/tribal influence. IMO the black, ebony and ivory colours are a nice change from your current all-black bag wardrobe. It is a bag that can be carried year round. Even if the bag is out of your usual wheelhouse, it is a good way to try something different while still being classic and chic. Delvaux is a wonderful brand, and this bag really showcases their artisanal skill. So I say keep the bag and enjoy. Unfortunately, if you do decide to sell you might take quite a loss as the brand isn’t well known on the resale market. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

misstran said:


> Hi everyone! Just came back from London and Paris. I got this beautiful Delvaux bag but I have buyer's remorse because I have been buying too many bags. I didn't want another Chanel bag. I wanted something that not many people would go for and this one would be harder to get in the states. Do you think I should keep or sell this? Here are some of my current collection.
> 
> -Mini Lady Dior in Black patent leather and white calfskin
> -Chanel So Black Jumbo
> -Chanel Small Black Chevron Boy Bag in Dark Silver Hardware
> -Chanel Black Cambon Bag
> -Chanel Black Patent Metallic Mini
> 
> I kind of wished I got something not as expensive. This bag was a lot even though it was cheaper for me to get it in London than in the US.
> 
> Thank you!


It is so so so beautiful and unique!!!! I would not sell it. The quality is so good and the design is so timeless it'll last you a very long time. It'll be a really nice change from your current collection. Honestly, if you try it out and decide you don't want it, the resell value won't be that much affected since the resale value for Delvaux is low.


----------



## misstran

Yes, its the Tribal Stitching and you're right about the resale market. If I did sell, it would be a huge loss. I am bored of my "safe" black bags. This Delvaux definitely is classic but eye catching and I can use it all year round. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## misstran

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It is so so so beautiful and unique!!!! I would not sell it. The quality is so good and the design is so timeless it'll last you a very long time. It'll be a really nice change from your current collection. Honestly, if you try it out and decide you don't want it, the resell value won't be that much affected since the resale value for Delvaux is low.



Thank you so much! I do really love it. I think I'm only doubting because I spent way too much in last few months. I love how low key the brand is. Not many people carry Delvaux around my area. I think I'm leaning towards keeping the bag! Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Stregahorn

Looks like they are opening a Delvaux store in  NYC at the corner of 59th and 5th ave.


----------



## TraceySH

Some fun spring preview items!


----------



## TraceySH

Stregahorn said:


> Looks like they are opening a Delvaux store in  NYC at the corner of 59th and 5th ave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207356
> View attachment 4207357


This is SO EXCITING!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I was in London last weekend and got this from the New Bond Street boutique


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was in London last weekend and got this from the New Bond Street boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212433
> View attachment 4212434


@Sheikha Latifa Yah you got the cool box in that AMAZING silver crispy calf. I absolutely love how they did this leather. I don't have the style you just got, but I was at that same location like, 2 weeks ago and saw this? The way the "D" pulls back with the zipper is super cool. Congrats!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> @Sheikha Latifa Yah you got the cool box in that AMAZING silver crispy calf. I absolutely love how they did this leather. I don't have the style you just got, but I was at that same location like, 2 weeks ago and saw this? The way the "D" pulls back with the zipper is super cool. Congrats!!



I know. I just read your post about going there! What a coincidence 
Did you see the coral ostrich? Wow (I’m breathing heavily when thinking/writing about it)... And the ombré alligator? Too formal for me, the cool box is more my style. But still - wow...
The gladiator looks cool and interesting but heavy and not really practical


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I know. I just read your post about going there! What a coincidence
> Did you see the coral ostrich? Wow (I’m breathing heavily when thinking/writing about it)... And the ombré alligator? Too formal for me, the cool box is more my style. But still - wow...
> The gladiator looks cool and interesting but heavy and not really practical


There were so many I could have taken home. The Brillant Diva had just arrived, and wow. If I were still in a city, that is the most stunning "city bag" I've seen!! Ok these are the alligators I saw that made me swoon....


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Their alligators are amazing. The ombré one is just a peace of art. But honestly, I don’t need them other than look at them and admire


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Their alligators are amazing. The ombré one is just a peace of art. But honestly, I don’t need them other than look at them and admire


Well if I just had tons of cash to blow  but for now, yeah, I can look and admire. The ostrich tho, theirs is the most beautiful supple ostrich I've ever seen. If they did some sort of ombre/ metallic/ iridescent in that, I am afraid I might not be able to say no.


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Their alligators are amazing. The ombré one is just a peace of art. But honestly, I don’t need them other than look at them and admire



Oh I so agree. The Delvaux artisans have a touch with exotic leathers that is the best in the handbag world. Some other houses just glue some skin onto a frame, and have done with it, charging the customer premium prices for mediocre work. While Delvaux gets the best out of each skin, producing as you say a work of art with each bag.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

What I like about Delvaux, it’s kind of “for those in the know”. It’s not what the crowd near Harrods carries (they prefer Gucci, Balenciaga and Off-White)


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What I like about Delvaux, it’s kind of “for those in the know”. It’s not what the crowd near Harrods carries (they prefer Gucci, Balenciaga and Off-White)


Absolutely: a bit under the radar. Plus the service is lovely - no game playing required to purchase a bag as with othet brands that shall remain unnamed.


----------



## TraceySH

The Gladiator has arrived. This is one badass bag. It's big but it's so fun. Not to mention weatherproof.


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> The Gladiator has arrived. This is one badass bag. It's big but it's so fun. Not to mention weatherproof.



Love this bag! It’s so unique and stands out. Beautiful design. Wish they had one in smaller size.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> Love this bag! It’s so unique and stands out. Beautiful design. Wish they had one in smaller size.


I know, it IS large. BUT it's super helpful for smuggling candy into the theater.


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> And... the winner is the ostrich



Bravo


----------



## papertiger

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I was in London last weekend and got this from the New Bond Street boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212433
> View attachment 4212434



Fantastic bag


----------



## edsbgrl

dilemmanity said:


> Thanks for the info! Will try to slot in a stop at the Brussels store!



So wish I'd seen this a few ago when I was in Brussels. Guess I'll just have to go back! [emoji6][emoji1419]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> The Gladiator has arrived. This is one badass bag. It's big but it's so fun. Not to mention weatherproof.



It’s quite heavy too. But so not like anything else!


----------



## Corrine Hsu

Got this lovely one recently.
My new baby [emoji7]


----------



## Imke

Corrine Hsu said:


> Got this lovely one recently.
> My new baby [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224609


Love that color! Great looking bag. [emoji846]


----------



## Ramai

Corrine Hsu said:


> Got this lovely one recently.
> My new baby [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224609



Beautiful! What’s the inside like? Are you able to take more pictures please?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Corrine Hsu said:


> Got this lovely one recently.
> My new baby [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224609



What a great colour!!! What is the name of the colour? Is it ombré?
Congratulations, it is really special


----------



## textilegirl

New spring 2019 colors -- does anyone have a feel for the new 'Brandy' color?  It seems like it might be a good mid-brown neutral.....


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

textilegirl said:


> New spring 2019 colors -- does anyone have a feel for the new 'Brandy' color?  It seems like it might be a good mid-brown neutral.....



What does it look like?


----------



## Corrine Hsu

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What a great colour!!! What is the name of the colour? Is it ombré?
> Congratulations, it is really special


Cool Box in Kaki&Nori color.  It's from AW18 collection.  Also comes with ivory & nori.


----------



## TraceySH

In case anyone needs a mink tempete


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Corrine Hsu said:


> Cool Box in Kaki&Nori color.  It's from AW18 collection.  Also comes with ivory & nori.



Oh I saw it in the catalogue. Looks so much prettier IRL


----------



## textilegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What does it look like?


It looks like a mid-brown, chestnutty color, like Hermes barenia; I saw it on the Delvaux website here
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/previews/spring-summer-2019
but it's not very prominent so I wondered if anyone had seen anything further on it.


----------



## JolieS

The SS 19 collection is not in stores yet. My SA will be sending me an invite to a preview in February. Until then, no intel!


----------



## jalee703

Hi... anyone know the price of Delvaux Brilliant mini in euro? TIA


----------



## JolieS

jalee703 said:


> Hi... anyone know the price of Delvaux Brilliant mini in euro? TIA


The cost of the bag depends on the leather used. Count on average about 3600€ for a Brillant mini in the regular range of leathers. They are: gel vernis (patent leather), crispy calf, box, sellier.  Exotics cost much more. Hope this helps.


----------



## baobaofish

jalee703 said:


> Hi... anyone know the price of Delvaux Brilliant mini in euro? TIA



I had just purchased 2 bags from Belgium store a week ago. The box leather mini is 3650 euro and crispy leather if 3400 euro. Hope this info help.


----------



## fawnhagh

Pulled the trigger and got the mini mutin when I was travelling through Brussels airport as my new daily bag and I love it so much! So easy to use and comfortable to wear! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## JolieS

fawnhagh said:


> Pulled the trigger and got the mini mutin when I was travelling through Brussels airport as my new daily bag and I love it so much! So easy to use and comfortable to wear!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4231485


Such a charming colour! I’m sure it suits you well.


----------



## fawnhagh

JolieS said:


> Such a charming colour! I’m sure it suits you well.



Thank you dear! I’m usually not a pink person but with the price tag I gladly took it and I’m happy I did! It’s actually pretty versatile especially over black winter jackets [emoji6]


----------



## OneMoreDay

Has anyone seen Le Pin in person? Thoughts on this model as a daily driver? The leather looks so smooshy!


----------



## TraceySH

My SA said only one of these made in the world. It's beautiful. It's a sanded croc that makes it look sueded?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> My SA said only one of these made in the world. It's beautiful. It's a sanded croc that makes it look sueded?



Ahh... Tell me you are buying it! 
No, don’t tell me, I will be jealous


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Ahh... Tell me you are buying it!
> No, don’t tell me, I will be jealous


No! It would not make sense for me with snow here! But I hope someone will get it!


----------



## fawnhagh

OneMoreDay said:


> Has anyone seen Le Pin in person? Thoughts on this model as a daily driver? The leather looks so smooshy!
> View attachment 4237427
> View attachment 4237429
> View attachment 4237430



I saw the mini version in Brussels airport. It’s super cute and I almost got it! The leather is divine and I was definitely considering to use it as a daily bag! Though I opted for mini mutin because I got a good deal [emoji85]


----------



## OneMoreDay

fawnhagh said:


> I saw the mini version in Brussels airport. It’s super cute and I almost got it! The leather is divine and I was definitely considering to use it as a daily bag! Though I opted for mini mutin because I got a good deal [emoji85]


There's a mini version?


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> There's a mini version?


https://www.barneys.com/product/delvaux-le-pin-mini-shoulder-bag-505046309.html
it's really cute.


----------



## OneMoreDay

TraceySH said:


> https://www.barneys.com/product/delvaux-le-pin-mini-shoulder-bag-505046309.html
> it's really cute.


Oh, wow.  Definitely cute! It looks like the perfect size as an alternative to Hermes' Evelyne TPM. I like it with the white stitching too.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> Oh, wow.  Definitely cute! It looks like the perfect size as an alternative to Hermes' Evelyne TPM. I like it with the white stitching too.
> View attachment 4238289


I TOTALLY agree with you. It's simple but with some edge to it, I love the base. Seems to come in a great array of colors too, and the price point is really good for D. I am a little over Chanel right now (I mean not REALLY but kind of) and can't seem to jive with H, Delvaux wins my heart in a big way over and over!


----------



## OneMoreDay

TraceySH said:


> I TOTALLY agree with you. It's simple but with some edge to it, I love the base. Seems to come in a great array of colors too, and the price point is really good for D. I am a little over Chanel right now (I mean not REALLY but kind of) and can't seem to jive with H, Delvaux wins my heart in a big way over and over!


For me, it's an on-and-off, love/hate thing with H. I'm not a fan of the games they play. And I think there's something a bit more distilled and pure to Delvaux that H has lost over the years. Chanel's price increases are driving me nuts.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> For me, it's an on-and-off, love/hate thing with H. I'm not a fan of the games they play. And I think there's something a bit more distilled and pure to Delvaux that H has lost over the years. Chanel's price increases are driving me nuts.


I have tried and tried and tried with H, I just can't seem to get there. I wished I could because I wanted a logical step up and away from Chanel. I think the innovation and quirkiness plus the quality of Delvaux hits the right note for me. And there is VARIETY.  For me H seems like a great brand for people who want a great leather bag to carry for like a year at a time without changing. Functional, holds up, and you don't really draw attention to yourself with it from a fashion sense, unless it's a B or K or C where the structure is stunning. The rest seem a little 'sloppy' for my aesthetic. Chanel is too kitschy, esp cruise, geez. It's like Candy Cane meets Six Flags. I am stocking up on reissues cuz I love those. Soooooo...I am grateful to have found a Delvaux SA who will send from London to me until the boutique opens here! 

What makes you go back and forth with H? The games, yeah it's very off-putting and not the "luxury experience" one would necessarily want for the bucks. I am shocked at the availability all over the place on resale sites for B & K's. I mean, it seems anyone can get anything it's just the zero's?


----------



## OneMoreDay

TraceySH said:


> I have tried and tried and tried with H, I just can't seem to get there. I wished I could because I wanted a logical step up and away from Chanel. I think the innovation and quirkiness plus the quality of Delvaux hits the right note for me. And there is VARIETY.  For me H seems like a great brand for people who want a great leather bag to carry for like a year at a time without changing. Functional, holds up, and you don't really draw attention to yourself with it from a fashion sense, unless it's a B or K or C where the structure is stunning. The rest seem a little 'sloppy' for my aesthetic. Chanel is too kitschy, esp cruise, geez. It's like Candy Cane meets Six Flags. I am stocking up on reissues cuz I love those. Soooooo...I am grateful to have found a Delvaux SA who will send from London to me until the boutique opens here!
> 
> What makes you go back and forth with H? The games, yeah it's very off-putting and not the "luxury experience" one would necessarily want for the bucks. I am shocked at the availability all over the place on resale sites for B & K's. I mean, it seems anyone can get anything it's just the zero's?


With H, it's definitely the games. Sure, if the hunt is your thing, maybe it's a fun bit and excitement. But the resale market dilutes H's exclusivity in my mind. I used to think I'd be willing to part with the extra cash at resale prices but with time, I just learned to let things go. I don't need everything I think is pretty. Rather than play that part of the game, I just take myself out of the equation entirely. Design-wise, I think H still has it. I like that they maintain a consistent stablehouse of bags and designs and just switch things up every season. Nothing too outrageous. Maybe a few seasonal pieces here and there are rather abstract in execution ('sloppy', as you say) and don't feel quite H enough, as with the B, K, or C - lacking a certain strength and power/

I adore the Reissue. I think it's even more beautiful than the Classic Flap. And yes, Kitsch Chanel really is kitschy. For Cruise, I suppose it makes some sort of sense - some fun in terms of accessorising but overall, it's not for me. I prefer the older, more sophisticated Cruise offerings. Even LV, my OG brand of choice and luxe gateway is too much for me these days. The offerings are getting way out of hand and the kitsch has been dialled up into stratospheric levels. I miss the more classic, wearable LV monogram, even with all the vachetta. I like Ghesquiere's work on the runway but there's just too many things going on with their main collections. I do like some newer offerings but I suppose I'm just overwhelmed.

All-in-all, I feel aesthetically exhausted by almost all the brands, even with designs I do like. I'm also disappointed by hyped designers like Hedi Slimane at Celine after Phoebe Philos' groundbreaking work, leaving me with a bad taste in my mouth. Which is why I've been primarily lurking around Delvaux, Moynat, and sometimes H. Just some nice Zen design breathing space. Classic, clean lines, a bit more freedom to experiment but still following certain design philosophies unique to each house, strongly maintaining their unique identities. Delvaux's pieces are consistently Delvaux throughout. No ambiguity about it.

Anyway, just my two cents.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

OneMoreDay, I wanted to give you two thumbs up. But the system wouldn’t let me so it’s one thumb up and one smile


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sheikha Latifa said:


> OneMoreDay, I wanted to give you two thumbs up. But the system wouldn’t let me so it’s one thumb up and one smile


You're a doll, Sheikha.


----------



## TraceySH

OneMoreDay said:


> With H, it's definitely the games. Sure, if the hunt is your thing, maybe it's a fun bit and excitement. But the resale market dilutes H's exclusivity in my mind. I used to think I'd be willing to part with the extra cash at resale prices but with time, I just learned to let things go. I don't need everything I think is pretty. Rather than play that part of the game, I just take myself out of the equation entirely. Design-wise, I think H still has it. I like that they maintain a consistent stablehouse of bags and designs and just switch things up every season. Nothing too outrageous. Maybe a few seasonal pieces here and there are rather abstract in execution ('sloppy', as you say) and don't feel quite H enough, as with the B, K, or C - lacking a certain strength and power/
> 
> I adore the Reissue. I think it's even more beautiful than the Classic Flap. And yes, Kitsch Chanel really is kitschy. For Cruise, I suppose it makes some sort of sense - some fun in terms of accessorising but overall, it's not for me. I prefer the older, more sophisticated Cruise offerings. Even LV, my OG brand of choice and luxe gateway is too much for me these days. The offerings are getting way out of hand and the kitsch has been dialled up into stratospheric levels. I miss the more classic, wearable LV monogram, even with all the vachetta. I like Ghesquiere's work on the runway but there's just too many things going on with their main collections. I do like some newer offerings but I suppose I'm just overwhelmed.
> 
> All-in-all, I feel aesthetically exhausted by almost all the brands, even with designs I do like. I'm also disappointed by hyped designers like Hedi Slimane at Celine after Phoebe Philos' groundbreaking work, leaving me with a bad taste in my mouth. Which is why I've been primarily lurking around Delvaux, Moynat, and sometimes H. Just some nice Zen design breathing space. Classic, clean lines, a bit more freedom to experiment but still following certain design philosophies unique to each house, strongly maintaining their unique identities. Delvaux's pieces are consistently Delvaux throughout. No ambiguity about it.
> 
> Anyway, just my two cents.


Your 2 cents are worth about a dollar  Great feedback and perspective. I too feel some burnout with all the madness being thrown at us, and find myself lurking around to revert back to great basics that have some flair (my reissues are in no way boring, I just found the 2009 metallic purple 226 with a TAG ON IT!) and Delvaux which does amazing things with classic lines. I visited Moynat while in London, and the colors and leather were beautiful. But the bag shapes didn't do much for me. Maybe not quite the sophistication I was looking for at that price point? Also Delvaux CS my gosh. I was there with my friend, and boy did they roll out the red carpet. Champagne, macaroons, several SA bringing out stuff from the back, and coffee table books for each of us wrapped up just for stopping in. I forgot how far valuing a client really felt AS the client. 

LV is my OG! But my gosh, the PATCHES! Just STOP! Gucci? I can't even. Dior? I loved them, but unfortunately see them swimming in the same school of fish as the others. Too many, quick moving, changing directions at all times, but all swimming together. The quality there is also taking a hit. 

I guess designer burnout isn't a bad thing, but it's always been so fun to have a wish list! Chanel collections, or even the higher end LV items, were worth waiting for. Now there is.....nothing. At least Delvaux only produces 15000 bags a year to Chanel's 10 million plus. And only a couple of collections so I can wait and breathe before being bombarded with more stuff I am supposed to think I need to make my life complete. Until the next collection in 6 weeks


----------



## fawnhagh

OneMoreDay said:


> There's a mini version?



I tried on one. It’s super cute and love the perforated base. 

Photo for your reference [emoji846]


----------



## JolieS

Welc


TraceySH said:


> Your 2 cents are worth about a dollar  Great feedback and perspective. I too feel some burnout with all the madness being thrown at us, and find myself lurking around to revert back to great basics that have some flair (my reissues are in no way boring, I just found the 2009 metallic purple 226 with a TAG ON IT!) and Delvaux which does amazing things with classic lines. I visited Moynat while in London, and the colors and leather were beautiful. But the bag shapes didn't do much for me. Maybe not quite the sophistication I was looking for at that price point? Also Delvaux CS my gosh. I was there with my friend, and boy did they roll out the red carpet. Champagne, macaroons, several SA bringing out stuff from the back, and coffee table books for each of us wrapped up just for stopping in. I forgot how far valuing a client really felt AS the client.
> 
> LV is my OG! But my gosh, the PATCHES! Just STOP! Gucci? I can't even. Dior? I loved them, but unfortunately see them swimming in the same school of fish as the others. Too many, quick moving, changing directions at all times, but all swimming together. The quality there is also taking a hit.
> 
> I guess designer burnout isn't a bad thing, but it's always been so fun to have a wish list! Chanel collections, or even the higher end LV items, were worth waiting for. Now there is.....nothing. At least Delvaux only produces 15000 bags a year to Chanel's 10 million plus. And only a couple of collections so I can wait and breathe before being bombarded with more stuff I am supposed to think I need to make my life complete. Until the next collection in 6 weeks


ome to the Delvaux 


TraceySH said:


> Your 2 cents are worth about a dollar  Great feedback and perspective. I too feel some burnout with all the madness being thrown at us, and find myself lurking around to revert back to great basics that have some flair (my reissues are in no way boring, I just found the 2009 metallic purple 226 with a TAG ON IT!) and Delvaux which does amazing things with classic lines. I visited Moynat while in London, and the colors and leather were beautiful. But the bag shapes didn't do much for me. Maybe not quite the sophistication I was looking for at that price point? Also Delvaux CS my gosh. I was there with my friend, and boy did they roll out the red carpet. Champagne, macaroons, several SA bringing out stuff from the back, and coffee table books for each of us wrapped up just for stopping in. I forgot how far valuing a client really felt AS the client.
> 
> LV is my OG! But my gosh, the PATCHES! Just STOP! Gucci? I can't even. Dior? I loved them, but unfortunately see them swimming in the same school of fish as the others. Too many, quick moving, changing directions at all times, but all swimming together. The quality there is also taking a hit.
> 
> I guess designer burnout isn't a bad thing, but it's always been so fun to have a wish list! Chanel collections, or even the higher end LV items, were worth waiting for. Now there is.....nothing. At least Delvaux only produces 15000 bags a year to Chanel's 10 million plus. And only a couple of collections so I can wait and breathe before being bombarded with more stuff I am supposed to think I need to make my life complete. Until the next collection in 6 weeks


Welcome to the Delvaux loving family!


----------



## OneMoreDay

JolieS said:


> Welcome to the Delvaux loving family!


Thank you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

fawnhagh said:


> I tried on one. It’s super cute and love the perforated base.
> 
> Photo for your reference [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4238758


Cute! How tall are you? Is the shoulder strap adjustable?


----------



## TraceySH

fawnhagh said:


> I tried on one. It’s super cute and love the perforated base.
> 
> Photo for your reference [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4238758


Wait where are you shopping???? That looks like some sort of outlet? If that is the case I think I need to be there like yesterday


----------



## fawnhagh

OneMoreDay said:


> Cute! How tall are you? Is the shoulder strap adjustable?



I’m around 163cm and if I remember correctly the strap is not adjustable.


----------



## fawnhagh

TraceySH said:


> Wait where are you shopping???? That looks like some sort of outlet? If that is the case I think I need to be there like yesterday



Lol it’s the duty free at Brussels airport! They have a section for Delvaux bags and if you ever pass by please do check out as their prices are better than retail prices in Europe!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> My SA said only one of these made in the world. It's beautiful. It's a sanded croc that makes it look sueded?


This is one of the wonderful things about Delvaux - they are always experimenting and innovating. Even if the bag styles stay the same, the leathers, colours, and embellishments make the line look fresh every season. As you can tell, I’m a huge fan. Sueded croc is soo over the top! I’d love to see it in person.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> This is one of the wonderful things about Delvaux - they are always experimenting and innovating. Even if the bag styles stay the same, the leathers, colours, and embellishments make the line look fresh every season. As you can tell, I’m a huge fan. Sueded croc is soo over the top! I’d love to see it in person.


Me too! I can't wait for the boutique top open here so I can just go see some of the amazing things! I have  a package arriving today from Delvaux woo hoo!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spotted some great vintage Delvaux on VC! If they remade these bags, that would be gorgeous!


----------



## Lycheet

Just scored my first D and I love it so much. My to go to bags are mainly Chanel, bottega and LV but Delvaux are so classic! I believe vegetal has been discontinued so I was so happy to see the colour and the stitching. Although, I didn't realise there was such a big price difference in just having the stitch!


----------



## s.h.e

I hate it when it comes to decision. Having dilemma in choosing whoch one to get. My preference is the nude pink in box leather but that was from the previous season and it is no longer available in the store. They have the nude pink but in grained leather, and the box leather only comes in black. Oh my, I hate to choose, can I take both home? Nah, my hubby will surely kill me. Can you guys guess which 1 went home with me?


----------



## misstran

s.h.e said:


> I hate it when it comes to decision. Having dilemma in choosing whoch one to get. My preference is the nude pink in box leather but that was from the previous season and it is no longer available in the store. They have the nude pink but in grained leather, and the box leather only comes in black. Oh my, I hate to choose, can I take both home? Nah, my hubby will surely kill me. Can you guys guess which 1 went home with me?
> 
> View attachment 4244563



OMG the nude one is so beautiful. I'm guessing you got the black one.


----------



## OneMoreDay

s.h.e said:


> I hate it when it comes to decision. Having dilemma in choosing whoch one to get. My preference is the nude pink in box leather but that was from the previous season and it is no longer available in the store. They have the nude pink but in grained leather, and the box leather only comes in black. Oh my, I hate to choose, can I take both home? Nah, my hubby will surely kill me. Can you guys guess which 1 went home with me?
> 
> View attachment 4244563


I love the classic black box with gold hardware combo, but I think the nude pink is stunning, especially in grained leather. I think you went with nude pink since you can always get black box further down the line.


----------



## fawnhagh

s.h.e said:


> I hate it when it comes to decision. Having dilemma in choosing whoch one to get. My preference is the nude pink in box leather but that was from the previous season and it is no longer available in the store. They have the nude pink but in grained leather, and the box leather only comes in black. Oh my, I hate to choose, can I take both home? Nah, my hubby will surely kill me. Can you guys guess which 1 went home with me?
> 
> View attachment 4244563



I love the nude one. Black box you can get every season. I’ll grab the seasonal choice for sure!


----------



## s.h.e

misstran said:


> OMG the nude one is so beautiful. I'm guessing you got the black one.


It is such a beauty, I did the right decision then. The nude went home with me 



OneMoreDay said:


> I love the classic black box with gold hardware combo, but I think the nude pink is stunning, especially in grained leather. I think you went with nude pink since you can always get black box further down the line.


You're right, black box with gold hardware is the bomb, there are so perfect together. Yeah I got the nude pink, like what you said I can get the black anytime since it won't be discontinued. 



fawnhagh said:


> I love the nude one. Black box you can get every season. I’ll grab the seasonal choice for sure!


Couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

The nude is beautiful.  I also voted for it while reading. Congrats!


----------



## LovetheLux

allywchu1 said:


> my vintage Delvaux from the 60s... still functional and the leather is beautiful


That’s unbelievable condition!


----------



## Wigglebean

QuelleFromage said:


> I've taken my first step into Delvaux with a vintage Illusion bag (the one with interchangeable croc/rubber covers). I love it and my DH absolutely detests it. He thinks it looks "old-lady" (and mind you, he LOVES my Kellys, which are not all that different). It's a little big on me (a bit bigger than a Kelly 32) but I think I can carry it, at least with edgier outfits.
> 
> Does anyone have an Illusion with mod shots? I need to convert DH.....


I have my eye on the illusion bag and I was wondering if you had any issues finding covers. The one online I saw has only one cover, no shoulder strap and a few nicks.  They are just so rare in the USA I don’t have a choice.


----------



## Wigglebean

Sheikha Latifa said:


> What I like about Delvaux, it’s kind of “for those in the know”. It’s not what the crowd near Harrods carries (they prefer Gucci, Balenciaga and Off-White)


Too true. I have a feeling there won’t be this wonderful little secret much longer. I think brand burnout is happening because of the lv and gucci onslaught these past years. People will look for the less known luxury and ‘unfortunately’ these bags will Find it’s way to Chanel territory. Enjoy the secret now.


----------



## rosiier

Hi does anyone know the price of the Tempete in Brussels? 

I keep trying to find prices online but to no avail


----------



## JolieS

rosiier said:


> Hi does anyone know the price of the Tempete in Brussels?
> 
> I keep trying to find prices online but to no avail


What size: mini,medium, or large? What leather?


----------



## rosiier

JolieS said:


> What size: mini,medium, or large? What leather?


The medium. In the smooth leather I believe, thats what it's called? 
no exotic skins


----------



## kissowl

hikarupanda said:


> Out and about with my Madame!
> 
> View attachment 4132153



Hi Hikarupanda! Have you had any colour transfer issues on the edges? I’m eyeing on this bag but concerned about the light coloured trim.


----------



## hikarupanda

kissowl said:


> Hi Hikarupanda! Have you had any colour transfer issues on the edges? I’m eyeing on this bag but concerned about the light coloured trim.



No not really, but I also don’t use it that often and I’m careful about where I put my bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wigglebean said:


> I have my eye on the illusion bag and I was wondering if you had any issues finding covers. The one online I saw has only one cover, no shoulder strap and a few nicks.  They are just so rare in the USA I don’t have a choice.


Mine came with a croc cover and a rubber cover plus its normal leather so 3 options. I ended up rehoming it as it was just too formal and big....but I kind of miss it! They key is to find one with all its original covers


----------



## TraceySH

Mini pins! And cool box degrade.


----------



## Wigglebean

QuelleFromage said:


> Mine came with a croc cover and a rubber cover plus its normal leather so 3 options. I ended up rehoming it as it was just too formal and big....but I kind of miss it! They key is to find one with all its original covers


I ordered it anyway but it hasn’t yet arrived. It’s a good thing because the site sold out of the model that day. I’ll have to see if I can get some covers somewhere on the internet  and if I can’t, I’ll ask my local leather maker to fabricate one. Big and formal bags are my style so hopefully I’ll like it. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Monique1004

Barneys private pre-sale has some nice delvaux bags 40% off!!! I would’ve snatched the Tempete MM if I didn’t have brillant in exact same color combo.


----------



## pinkcandyfloss

Monique1004 said:


> Barneys private pre-sale has some nice delvaux bags 40% off!!! I would’ve snatched the Tempete MM if I didn’t have brillant in exact same color combo.
> View attachment 4255629
> View attachment 4255630
> View attachment 4255631
> View attachment 4255632
> View attachment 4255633



Thanks for the heads up! How does the pre sale work? I looked online but I only saw the non discounted prices [emoji20]


----------



## Monique1004

pinkcandyfloss said:


> Thanks for the heads up! How does the pre sale work? I looked online but I only saw the non discounted prices [emoji20]



The pre-sale is for the Barneys credit card holders. You may sign up & get in. There may be a link on their homepage.


----------



## Monique1004

pinkcandyfloss said:


> Thanks for the heads up! How does the pre sale work? I looked online but I only saw the non discounted prices [emoji20]



Finlly I can attache a photo. After the pre-sale the items will be accessible to public sale.


----------



## ungela914

Monique1004 said:


> Finlly I can attache a photo. After the pre-sale the items will be accessible to public sale.
> View attachment 4256164



Hi !Did u get Delvaux? I was checking the link yesterday & it still showing the discount as 40% on Delvaux but as today it didn’t work any more![emoji20]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Have you seen the winter collection?


----------



## JolieS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Have you seen the winter collection?
> View attachment 4258373
> 
> View attachment 4258374
> View attachment 4258375
> View attachment 4258376


Not in person yet, but the Bolshoi bag looks amazing. Certainly not an everyday bag though!


----------



## antwerp

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Have you seen the winter collection?
> View attachment 4258373
> 
> View attachment 4258374
> View attachment 4258375
> View attachment 4258376


I was invited to a reception in store to view the collection.


----------



## antwerp

Tot a beautiful christmas card


----------



## hikarupanda

I’ve noticed that some Delvaux bags on Barneys website have a price decrease (the bags aren’t on sale tho). Wonder why?


----------



## JolieS

antwerp said:


> I was invited to a reception in store to view the collection.


Thanks for the photos. What did you think of the face handle covers? When I saw them in Paris last week I found them kitsch, except maybe for a teenager. Maybe I mised the point?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

JolieS said:


> Thanks for the photos. What did you think of the face handle covers? When I saw them in Paris last week I found them kitsch, except maybe for a teenager. Maybe I mised the point?



They look very Matryoshka (Russian doll) to me. I don’t dislike them but they are not for me


----------



## JolieS

Yes, I see what you mean about the matryoshka. Agree these will not be on my holiday wish-list this year!


----------



## antwerp

I Am not a fan of the covers. My fifteen year old daughter liked them though. Maybe I Am to old


----------



## Summerof89

HELP! SOS! 

Hi all I am placing an order with my contact in Belgium to pick up my long dreamed brillant mini. Yay! I had ivory set in mind until she sent me a stock list. And I see vegetal DO down at the bottom of that list (second last). I thought vegetal is no longer in production? 

Also what do the various acronyms mean does anyone know? Eg. DO, PN, PA, PR etc.

I would very much appreciate if anyone can share their expert knowledge. TIA!


----------



## Monique1004

hikarupanda said:


> I’ve noticed that some Delvaux bags on Barneys website have a price decrease (the bags aren’t on sale tho). Wonder why?



I think if the bag is an old stock, they keep the price as it was. That’s why sometimes you see same design bags in different prices. Maybe that’s why?


----------



## hikarupanda

Monique1004 said:


> I think if the bag is an old stock, they keep the price as it was. That’s why sometimes you see same design bags in different prices. Maybe that’s why?



No, I’m not talking about same design or style but different bags. I am talking about the price for the bag itself has literally decreased.

For example, this bag has always been $5350 on Barneys website since it was new out from last year winter collection. Now it’s $4900. But it’s not shown as a sale item either.


----------



## JolieS

JolieS said:


> Thanks for the photos. What did you think of the face handle covers? When I saw them in Paris last week I found them kitsch, except maybe for a teenager. Maybe I mised the point?


For anyone is Paris just now, on Friday there will be a special event at the Delvaux flagship store in the Palais Royal gardens from 18-21 h. They are calling it an après ski evening. According to store staff, there will be a ski lift chair, and artificial snow. The dress code is : Frozen Glamour Sounds like fun.


----------



## sonicxml

Selected delvaux bags on barneys 40%off including brillant and tempete 
https://www.barneys.com/specialcoll...189&siteID=iH2PRtf_I7g-Q.9p3FVZU2mWV_qjZv5gFA


----------



## misstran

sonicxml said:


> Selected delvaux bags on barneys 40%off including brillant and tempete
> https://www.barneys.com/specialcollection?catId=merch2300024&ranMID=38359&ranEAID=iH2PRtf/I7g&ranSiteID=iH2PRtf_I7g-Q.9p3FVZU2mWV_qjZv5gFA&utm_source=iH2PRtf/I7g&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=1&utm_content=293189&siteID=iH2PRtf_I7g-Q.9p3FVZU2mWV_qjZv5gFA



OMG! Thanks for letting us know! Just purchased the Tempete MM!!


----------



## Monique1004

sonicxml said:


> Selected delvaux bags on barneys 40%off including brillant and tempete
> https://www.barneys.com/specialcoll...189&siteID=iH2PRtf_I7g-Q.9p3FVZU2mWV_qjZv5gFA



Thanks a lot. I ordered one, too. Always wanted a black tempete MM. I wonder why I never seen that deal. Probably too busy with all other holiday shopping.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Laura Dern


----------



## Monique1004

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Laura Dern
> 
> View attachment 4287611



??? I think the actress is carrying Burberry, not Delvaux.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Monique1004 said:


> ??? I think the actress is carrying Burberry, not Delvaux.


you're right, but TPF doesn't let you edit your own stuff or delete pics. maybe in 2019 they will


----------



## Queensmama

Monique1004 said:


> Thanks a lot. I ordered one, too. Always wanted a black tempete MM. I wonder why I never seen that deal. Probably too busy with all other holiday shopping.


Did the 40% off code work for you? It’s not working for me for some reason, says the code is invalid


----------



## Monique1004

Queensmama said:


> Did the 40% off code work for you? It’s not working for me for some reason, says the code is invalid



It did. Maybe it's expired now. It didn't apply to all Delvaux, just a few limited models. Wish you for better luck next time. I promise to post anything if I see. They also had a pre-sale as well a while ago.


----------



## Queensmama

Monique1004 said:


> It did. Maybe it's expired now. It didn't apply to all Delvaux, just a few limited models. Wish you for better luck next time. I promise to post anything if I see. They also had a pre-sale as well a while ago.


Thank you so much


----------



## ungela914

I would like to share my Delvaux Madame which my sister just helped me to get this in Japan! so happy since when I seen it in their Fall/Winter collection I was fall in love with it. I been checked with my SA in Barneys but they said they will not order this bag !


----------



## ungela914

Monique1004 said:


> It did. Maybe it's expired now. It didn't apply to all Delvaux, just a few limited models. Wish you for better luck next time. I promise to post anything if I see. They also had a pre-sale as well a while ago.



You are so lucky which catches the deal in time ! [emoji31] Hopefully I can get the 40% off next time!


----------



## JolieS

ungela914 said:


> I would like to share my Delvaux Madame which my sister just helped me to get this in Japan! so happy since when I seen it in their Fall/Winter collection I was fall in love with it. I been checked with my SA in Barneys but they said they will not order this bag !


What a beauty! Delvaux does beautiful greens, and the two leather textures on this model are special. Congrats!


----------



## ungela914

JolieS said:


> What a beauty! Delvaux does beautiful greens, and the two leather textures on this model are special. Congrats!



Thank you ! [emoji4]


----------



## Joris

Has anyone seen one of these? It belonged to my grandmother and i'm trying to find out a bit more about it. Thanks!


----------



## misstran

Hi everyone! I can't decide between these two bags so your opinion would be appreciated.

This black one I got on sale for around $3360. I love the classic black and it was such a good deal BUT...………..




The other day I saw this bag and I love it as well! I love the yellow trim around it. It makes the bag pop and look a little different. This bag is full price, though. $5600 plus tax. Which bag would you go for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Summerof89

misstran said:


> Hi everyone! I can't decide between these two bags so your opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> This black one I got on sale for around $3360. I love the classic black and it was such a good deal BUT...………..
> 
> View attachment 4294920
> 
> 
> The other day I saw this bag and I love it as well! I love the yellow trim around it. It makes the bag pop and look a little different. This bag is full price, though. $5600 plus tax. Which bag would you go for? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4294924
> View attachment 4294925



my vote is for the classic black because:
1. It’s classic
2. It’s so beautiful
3. It’s a good deal
4. The yellow trim isn’t that much of a significant difference
5. This is the most important reason - I find myself loving pieces from different seasons all the time, there may be another seasonal piece that you may love more that has more variation to the classic black.

Good luck!


----------



## Passerine123

If the prices were closer, then I would opt for the second choice, I think the color trim makes the bag "pop" a little more and the trim is subtle enough that it won't make the bag look dated down the line. But it's certainly not worth a $2200 price difference. With the savings, you can treat yourself to any number of things...new shoes, another bag, some beautiful SLGs (perhaps in bright colors as a contrast to the bag), a short break at a favorite holiday location, or simply put the money away for rainy day.


----------



## misstran

Summerof89 said:


> my vote is for the classic black because:
> 1. It’s classic
> 2. It’s so beautiful
> 3. It’s a good deal
> 4. The yellow trim isn’t that much of a significant difference
> 5. This is the most important reason - I find myself loving pieces from different seasons all the time, there may be another seasonal piece that you may love more that has more variation to the classic black.
> 
> Good luck!


It's true. I may see another seasonal piece that I might love even more. Plus it is such a good deal for a classic bag! The yellow trim is definitely not worth it to pay full price. Thanks!


----------



## misstran

Passerine123 said:


> If the prices were closer, then I would opt for the second choice, I think the color trim makes the bag "pop" a little more and the trim is subtle enough that it won't make the bag look dated down the line. But it's certainly not worth a $2200 price difference. With the savings, you can treat yourself to any number of things...new shoes, another bag, some beautiful SLGs (perhaps in bright colors as a contrast to the bag), a short break at a favorite holiday location, or simply put the money away for rainy day.



Exactly! If the bag with yellow trim was closer to price, I definitely would have chosen that one. Best decision is to save some money and stick with the classic black. $2200 more is a lot just for a yellow trim. Thanks for your input!


----------



## hikarupanda

I have a Madame from the same season with the same trimming (it’s actually yellow, pink and lavender). I love how it’s subtle enough yet unique, it does make the bag pop! However, the price difference is too much that I would not spend an extra $2200 for that!


----------



## misstran

hikarupanda said:


> I have a Madame from the same season with the same trimming (it’s actually yellow, pink and lavender). I love how it’s subtle enough yet unique, it does make the bag pop! However, the price difference is too much that I would not spend an extra $2200 for that!



Your bag is beautiful!!


----------



## Monique1004

Here's my new score. Tempete MM black with GHW. Much thanks to Sonicxml for sharing such a great deal! I love my tempete dark knight & always wanted another tempete in a dark classic color in leather. I love how this GHW is not too yellowish.


----------



## Monique1004

misstran said:


> Hi everyone! I can't decide between these two bags so your opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> This black one I got on sale for around $3360. I love the classic black and it was such a good deal BUT...………..
> 
> View attachment 4294920
> 
> 
> The other day I saw this bag and I love it as well! I love the yellow trim around it. It makes the bag pop and look a little different. This bag is full price, though. $5600 plus tax. Which bag would you go for? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4294924
> View attachment 4294925



It really depends on whether you want a classic piece or a special peice. The second tempete is truly beautiful. If you're someone who likes to carry a statement bag & has a lingering thought that you would regret missing the one then go for the second one. If you're someone who likes classic pieces that you can carry all occasions & don't want too much attention then stay with the 1st one. All my brillants are the special ones & I don't regret paying more for them. Whichever you choose, you win. You either get a classic piece with a good price or one of a kind beauty. Good luck deciding!


----------



## misstran

Monique1004 said:


> It really depends on whether you want a classic piece or a special peice. The second tempete is truly beautiful. If you're someone who likes to carry a statement bag & has a lingering thought that you would regret missing the one then go for the second one. If you're someone who likes classic pieces that you can carry all occasions & don't want too much attention then stay with the 1st one. All my brillants are the special ones & I don't regret paying more for them. Whichever you choose, you win. You either get a classic piece with a good price or one of a kind beauty. Good luck deciding!



Yes, they are both beautiful bags. I decided to stick with the classic one. I have a special brilliant one so the classic tempete is a good addition. Plus, can't beat the price. Would love to see your Delvaux Brilliant collection!


----------



## Monique1004

misstran said:


> Yes, they are both beautiful bags. I decided to stick with the classic one. I have a special brilliant one so the classic tempete is a good addition. Plus, can't beat the price. Would love to see your Delvaux Brilliant collection!



Here they are. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/31543686/
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32638787/


----------



## buonobi

hello..
Could someone help me to authenticate this bag?? i know fashionphile is a reputed reseller.
https://www.fashionphile.com/delvaux-calfskin-mini-madame-crossbody-lipstick-308431
But i saw the “Made in France” is a bit different from other bags.
The middle of letter M is shorter than most bags i saw online.
any thoughts???

Please help! thanks a lot!!


----------



## ey430

Monique1004 said:


> Here's my new score. Tempete MM black with GHW. Much thanks to Sonicxml for sharing such a great deal! I love my tempete dark knight & always wanted another tempete in a dark classic color in leather. I love how this GHW is not too yellowish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298402
> View attachment 4298403
> View attachment 4298404


congrats on the new tempete! can never go wrong with the classic black with GHW combo!


----------



## snibor

Has anyone been to the new store in NYC?  Would love to hear about it.


----------



## JolieS

snibor said:


> Has anyone been to the new store in NYC?  Would love to hear about it.


I just received the announcement from Delvaux. The NYC flagship is located on  Fifth Ave, corner 59th St. Couldn’t be more central. The website has a virtual tour. The store looks beautiful!


----------



## Monique1004

snibor said:


> Has anyone been to the new store in NYC?  Would love to hear about it.



Here’s the info page. I can’t wait to visit...


https://www.delvaux.com/en/diary/de...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=new-york-opening


----------



## snibor

JolieS said:


> I just received the announcement from Delvaux. The NYC flagship is located on  Fifth Ave, corner 59th St. Couldn’t be more central. The website has a virtual tour. The store looks beautiful!



Ya I received an email about it as well.   Would love to see in person!  Could be dangerous though as I’m on ban island now.


----------



## ungela914

JolieS said:


> I just received the announcement from Delvaux. The NYC flagship is located on  Fifth Ave, corner 59th St. Couldn’t be more central. The website has a virtual tour. The store looks beautiful!



Yes I was there this afternoon & the boutique looks fantastic![emoji4] The SA are nice & friendly except the one with bald head !


----------



## Monique1004

First day out of my new score!


----------



## ms_muffinmom

Hi Everyone, 
Have a quick question about the Tempete MM strap for the Black with GHW 
My friend is helping me to get the bag in Berlin, she said the strap is different than the one we have seen in Barneys. 
The one I saw in Barneys store, as well as their website showing the strap are not adjustable with the Black GHW, but the one that they have in the boutique now are adjustable? Believe is the same type of strap that they have for the Brillant MM. 
Do anyone know if they have just recently changed? 
On Delvaux website, it does mention the Tempete come with adjustable strap to allow hand on or hand off.  
I know the Electric Blue Tempete MM does come with the adjustable strap, but just haven't seen one in the black. 
Just wanna to make sure maybe that's the newest version. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Monique1004

ms_muffinmom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Have a quick question about the Tempete MM strap for the Black with GHW
> My friend is helping me to get the bag in Berlin, she said the strap is different than the one we have seen in Barneys.
> The one I saw in Barneys store, as well as their website showing the strap are not adjustable with the Black GHW, but the one that they have in the boutique now are adjustable? Believe is the same type of strap that they have for the Brillant MM.
> Do anyone know if they have just recently changed?
> On Delvaux website, it does mention the Tempete come with adjustable strap to allow hand on or hand off.
> I know the Electric Blue Tempete MM does come with the adjustable strap, but just haven't seen one in the black.
> Just wanna to make sure maybe that's the newest version. Thank you in advance!



I just bought a Tempete black MM & also have a GM. They’re both not adjustable. Do you mean removable from the bag or adjustable in length? All the straps are removable.


----------



## ms_muffinmom

Monique1004 said:


> I just bought a Tempete black MM & also have a GM. They’re both not adjustable. Do you mean removable from the bag or adjustable in length? All the straps are removable.


Hi there, I mean the length is adjustable like the  Tempete MM electric blue from AW18 collection from the following picture. Just haven’t seen one in black, so wonder if they have changed starting this season or something.


----------



## Summerof89

My new score from brussels airport


----------



## JolieS

Summerof89 said:


> My new score from brussels airport


She is adorable! No wonder you wanted to bring her home. Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Monique1004

Summerof89 said:


> My new score from brussels airport



So pretty~ like an angel. if it's me, I would be very afraid to use her though.


----------



## JolieS

The new Delvaux spring 2019 collection is available! The pink this year is a beautiful raspberry (framboise), and the greens are jade and celadon. There is navy (which is unusual for Delvaux), and lapis lazuli in the blue family. Other news is that the Madame  now comes with a chain strap, and the closure has changed to a press snap. I’ll miss the former Madame. They seem to be adding more silks, and jewel embellished bags which are a little bling-y for my taste. Please share your impressions of the collection!


----------



## lulilu

Link to the spring collection:  https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...ter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ss19-launch


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

So so so many beautiful bags to drool over in the new collection!


----------



## Monique1004

The Framboise line is to die for, especially the Tempete!!!


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

I own a lot of Hermès Men’s business bags and am looking to add a Delvaux Briefcase. How does Delvaux quality compare to Hermès quality? Meaning how is their leather, craftsmanship etc. 

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Summerof89

JolieS said:


> She is adorable! No wonder you wanted to bring her home. Enjoy her in good health!



Thank you! She is so pretty



Monique1004 said:


> So pretty~ like an angel. if it's me, I would be very afraid to use her though.



I feel the same, I took her out for the first time today and already see dirty marks on her already! I’ll post a new comment later about it.


----------



## Summerof89

Monique1004 said:


> The Framboise line is to die for, especially the Tempete!!!
> View attachment 4319802
> View attachment 4319803
> View attachment 4319804



I saw the framboise in tempete in various stores in normal leather, it is beyond gorgeous 

Here’s a comparison shot with my other choices - ivory and silk pink


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all, took my baby girl out for a stroll today and just after a day I noticed these little black criss cross on the white buckle. Can anyone tell me if these are normal and how to remove them?

TIA


----------



## Monique1004

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all, took my baby girl out for a stroll today and just after a day I noticed these little black criss cross on the white buckle. Can anyone tell me if these are normal and how to remove them?
> 
> TIA



Try emailing Delvaux customer service & show them the picture. They're very responsive.


----------



## JolieS

Hermes_Collector89 said:


> I own a lot of Hermès Men’s business bags and am looking to add a Delvaux Briefcase. How does Delvaux quality compare to Hermès quality? Meaning how is their leather, craftsmanship etc.
> 
> Thanks for any input!!



Here is a comparison of Delvaux and Hermès in terms of quality and service. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lets-talk-delvaux.213960/page-59#post-30976098

Having owned a number of Hermès bags, most now re-homed, I think the Delvaux quality and designs can’t be beat. I wouldn’t hesitate to try Delvaux for your briefcase. Good luck!


----------



## JolieS

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> So so so many beautiful bags to drool over in the new collection!


So true! My biggest regret is that I can’t purchase them all, and once the season is over, they’re gone! A real dilemma 2X/year. This season I’m thinking navy.


----------



## Hermes_Collector89

JolieS said:


> Here is a comparison of Delvaux and Hermès in terms of quality and service.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/lets-talk-delvaux.213960/page-59#post-30976098
> 
> Having owned a number of Hermès bags, most now re-homed, I think the Delvaux quality and designs can’t be beat. I wouldn’t hesitate to try Delvaux for your briefcase. Good luck!



Thank you so much!! I think i will try it!


----------



## ms_muffinmom

Heard back from Customer Service from Delvaux, they confirmed All the new Tempete started 2018 has changed and now come with a adjustable strape.


----------



## Monique1004

I've been carrying my new tempete MM almost every work day. Such a perfect carry to work bag.


----------



## Monique1004

I just saw this East West Brillant on-line. So beautiful!






Photo credit to Antonia.it


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> I just saw this East West Brillant on-line. So beautiful!
> View attachment 4334495
> View attachment 4334496
> View attachment 4334498
> View attachment 4334501
> 
> 
> Photo credit to Antonia.it


New for Spring 2019. So delicate and feminine.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Monique1004 said:


> I just saw this East West Brillant on-line. So beautiful!
> View attachment 4334495
> View attachment 4334496
> View attachment 4334498
> View attachment 4334501
> 
> 
> Photo credit to Antonia.it


Wow! Love!


----------



## elly_fong

I have been following this thread and admiring all your beautiful bags here 
Delvaux leather and workmanship seems impeccable and I am drawing to their Tempête or Brilliant (or may be Mutin).
I am looking for a workhorse and ideally in MM size.

As info is very limited online so I thought of turning to our ladies here for some help..
For ladies who are having these bags, may I know 

1) If it is easy to get in/out from the bags? 
As Brillant need to buckle and unbuckle and therefore I thought this might cause abit of inconveniences especially when we are on the go in subway/bus. I just want to know does this really bother much for those who are having Brillant.
How about Tempête? It seems the design is easier for getting in/out from the  bag.

2) How is the weight of all these bags? 
I have some heavy bags sitting in my closet and they are become white elephant now. I don't wanna repeat the same mistake again.

3) Are the bags holding their shape well? What about the hardware - will gold/black hardware fade off over time?

I am sorry if I sounded silly here.. Hope to hear from your ladies soon. Thanks in advance ya (^__^)


----------



## Monique1004

elly_fong said:


> I have been following this thread and admiring all your beautiful bags here
> Delvaux leather and workmanship seems impeccable and I am drawing to their Tempête or Brilliant (or may be Mutin).
> I am looking for a workhorse and ideally in MM size.
> 
> As info is very limited online so I thought of turning to our ladies here for some help..
> For ladies who are having these bags, may I know
> 
> 1) If it is easy to get in/out from the bags?
> As Brillant need to buckle and unbuckle and therefore I thought this might cause abit of inconveniences especially when we are on the go in subway/bus. I just want to know does this really bother much for those who are having Brillant.
> How about Tempête? It seems the design is easier for getting in/out from the  bag.
> 
> 2) How is the weight of all these bags?
> I have some heavy bags sitting in my closet and they are become white elephant now. I don't wanna repeat the same mistake again.
> 
> 3) Are the bags holding their shape well? What about the hardware - will gold/black hardware fade off over time?
> 
> I am sorry if I sounded silly here.. Hope to hear from your ladies soon. Thanks in advance ya (^__^)



Highly recommend Tempete MM as a work horse bag. Perfect medium size & not too heavy. The Brillant MM is bigger & heavier. I have no problem opening in & out of Brillant PM which is a smaller size but takes a little more effort on MM. I also think the design of the Tempete is more versatile & modern as an everyday bag.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

elly_fong said:


> I have been following this thread and admiring all your beautiful bags here
> Delvaux leather and workmanship seems impeccable and I am drawing to their Tempête or Brilliant (or may be Mutin).
> I am looking for a workhorse and ideally in MM size.
> 
> As info is very limited online so I thought of turning to our ladies here for some help..
> For ladies who are having these bags, may I know
> 
> 1) If it is easy to get in/out from the bags?
> As Brillant need to buckle and unbuckle and therefore I thought this might cause abit of inconveniences especially when we are on the go in subway/bus. I just want to know does this really bother much for those who are having Brillant.
> How about Tempête? It seems the design is easier for getting in/out from the  bag.
> 
> 2) How is the weight of all these bags?
> I have some heavy bags sitting in my closet and they are become white elephant now. I don't wanna repeat the same mistake again.
> 
> 3) Are the bags holding their shape well? What about the hardware - will gold/black hardware fade off over time?
> 
> I am sorry if I sounded silly here.. Hope to hear from your ladies soon. Thanks in advance ya (^__^)



Hi,  I have a Tempete MM and mini brilliant sellier (pm).  The Tempete MM is a good size and holds more than the mini brilliant.  Both bags are very easy to get in and out of for me.  No issues with weight and hardware.


----------



## Monique1004

<Comparison between Brillant & Tempete>



	

		
			
		

		
	
Brillant MM & Tempete GM




	

		
			
		

		
	
Tempete MM & GM






	

		
			
		

		
	
Tempete MM & Brillant MM




	

		
			
		

		
	
Brillant MM & Mini




	

		
			
		

		
	
Tempete opening. Just click the push button up. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Brillant opening. Just push the leather part up. Easy release.


----------



## elly_fong

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi,  I have a Tempete MM and mini brilliant sellier (pm).  The Tempete MM is a good size and holds more than the mini brilliant.  Both bags are very easy to get in and out of for me.  No issues with weight and hardware.


@SmoothCoatGirl thanks for your input! Hope I can make up my mind soon 



Monique1004 said:


> <Comparison between Brillant & Tempete>
> 
> View attachment 4346898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brillant MM & Tempete GM
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempete MM & GM
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346901
> 
> View attachment 4346902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempete MM & Brillant MM
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brillant MM & Mini
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tempete opening. Just click the push button up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brillant opening. Just push the leather part up. Easy release.


Many thanks @Monique1004 for the comparison photos! Your collection is just amazing 
Both opening/closing looks easy to maneuver. So I should choose which design I like better  

Is there any weight different between Tempete MM and Brillant MM?


----------



## Monique1004

elly_fong said:


> @SmoothCoatGirl thanks for your input! Hope I can make up my mind soon
> 
> 
> Many thanks @Monique1004 for the comparison photos! Your collection is just amazing
> Both opening/closing looks easy to maneuver. So I should choose which design I like better
> 
> Is there any weight different between Tempete MM and Brillant MM?



Yes. Big difference. Please note that is also due to the different leather type as well since my Brillant MM is box leather which is thicker & heavier & my Tempete MM is grained calf. The weight below are both with shoulder straps. I don't carry my Brillant with the strap, just with the handle.


----------



## elly_fong

Monique1004 said:


> Yes. Big difference. Please note that is also due to the different leather type as well since my Brillant MM is box leather which is thicker & heavier & my Tempete MM is grained calf. The weight below are both with shoulder straps. I don't carry my Brillant with the strap, just with the handle.
> View attachment 4347745
> View attachment 4347746


Wow the weight is like double! Does Tempete comes with box leather too?


----------



## Monique1004

elly_fong said:


> Wow the weight is like double! Does Tempete comes with box leather too?



I don’t know. Every season is different so it’s hard to tell. The box leather is a little stiff. I like the softness of my Tempete leather. I don’t carry my Brillant mm much because it’s heavy. I like that leather on my mini though.


----------



## elly_fong

Monique1004 said:


> I don’t know. Every season is different so it’s hard to tell. The box leather is a little stiff. I like the softness of my Tempete leather. I don’t carry my Brillant mm much because it’s heavy. I like that leather on my mini though.


Thanks @Monique1004 I had decide on Tempete and hope I won't regret on getting it


----------



## JolieS

elly_fong said:


> Wow the weight is like double! Does Tempete comes with box leather too?


Yes, Tempête is available in box calf.


----------



## cynicsaturn

I have a tempete GM, a brillant MM and a brillant mini. I do think tempete is much easier to open and close. I still cannot open and close the brillant buckle in one hand as demonstrated by the Delvaux SA


----------



## Monique1004

elly_fong said:


> Thanks @Monique1004 I had decide on Tempete and hope I won't regret on getting it



Don’t forget to show us when you get it.


----------



## JolieS

To introduce the new design for the Madame model, there is a special pop-up Delvaux boutique at Le Bon Marché in Paris until April 22. This is in addition to the regular Delvaux in-store boutique.

Personally I’m not that crazy about the new chain strap, although I realize that chains are trendy right now.


----------



## elly_fong

Please allow me to share my joy - I just receive my first Delvaux, which is an early birthday present from hb too.
The leather is so smooth and I'm sooo in love [emoji7] 
Ladies, do u all use purse organizer for your Tempete?


----------



## JolieS

Congrats on your beautiful Tempête. This is a stunning bag! 
Personally I don’t use a purse organizer. Tempête is structured enough to keep its shape, and it is not a huge bag, so items don’t go floating around inside. It is all a question of personal preference.
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## elly_fong

JolieS said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Tempête. This is a stunning bag!
> Personally I don’t use a purse organizer. Tempête is structured enough to keep its shape, and it is not a huge bag, so items don’t go floating around inside. It is all a question of personal preference.
> Enjoy your new bag!


Thanks @JolieS! I was thinking to use a purse organizer just to protect the light colour of the leather inside the bag, worry of colour transfer after use. Hopefully I didn't sound silly to do so


----------



## JolieS

elly_fong said:


> Thanks @JolieS! I was thinking to use a purse organizer just to protect the light colour of the leather inside the bag, worry of colour transfer after use. Hopefully I didn't sound silly to do so


Not silly at all. It is a question of personal preference - whatever works best for you.
Enjoy!


----------



## JolieS

The recently-opened New York flagship has available mini Brillant bag charms. See here for pictures: 
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...um=emailing&utm_campaign=miniatures-big-apple
Cute!


----------



## lulilu

JolieS said:


> The recently-opened New York flagship has available mini Brillant bag charms. See here for pictures:
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...um=emailing&utm_campaign=miniatures-big-apple
> Cute!



Really cute!  I wonder how much they cost.


----------



## JolieS

Perhaps contact the store directly for pricing? A couple years ago the Belgian cities bag charms ran about 500€.


----------



## Monique1004

lulilu said:


> Really cute!  I wonder how much they cost.



Probably a lot...


----------



## elly_fong

Maiden trip for my Tempete [emoji5] 
Omg she is just gorgeous isn't she? [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu




----------



## lulilu




----------



## misstran

lulilu said:


> View attachment 4388182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388184



Beautiful bag! Is this from the new season?


----------



## lulilu

The top bag is a new style of bag.  The bottom bag is their annual limited edition bag made from man-made materials.


----------



## misstran

lulilu said:


> The top bag is a new style of bag.  The bottom bag is their annual limited edition bag made from man-made materials.


Thanks! The man made limited edition one is different.


----------



## fatcat2523

Does anyone know how much is the new style l’xxl is? Also the measurement, how does it compare to H Birkin in size? TIA


----------



## MsHermesAU

I just had to share this stunning Delvaux I saw in Tokyo today...


----------



## dilipalomino

lulilu said:


> View attachment 4388182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388184


Love this *-* do you know the price by any chance?


----------



## misstran

dilipalomino said:


> Love this *-* do you know the price by any chance?


It’s $1550. I just preordered mine. Can’t wait to receive it!


----------



## dilipalomino

misstran said:


> It’s $1550. I just preordered mine. Can’t wait to receive it!



Thank you! I’m wondering if I should get it during my trip to Seoul & Tokyo, if either will end up being cheaper than in the US


----------



## Monique1004

dilipalomino said:


> Thank you! I’m wondering if I should get it during my trip to Seoul & Tokyo, if either will end up being cheaper than in the US



Delvaux’s not cheaper in Korea and probably not cheaper in Japan either. It’s not in the Duty Free stores and only high end department stores carry Delvaux in Korea. Some department stores offer tax return but the rate may vary so it’s hard to say. They did have better stocks there before (I used to find sold out in US items there) but now there’s a flag ship in NYC so it may be easier to find things here. If it’s limited edition, then it may not be easy to score there as a walk in.


----------



## alvinada

Lycheet said:


> Just scored my first D and I love it so much. My to go to bags are mainly Chanel, bottega and LV but Delvaux are so classic! I believe vegetal has been discontinued so I was so happy to see the colour and the stitching. Although, I didn't realise there was such a big price difference in just having the stitch!


Just checked out delvaux in vancouver yesterday. The SA mentioned vegetal is not a seasonal color and will always be in production. It's considered their permanent line for the mini brilliant but sells out extremely fast.


----------



## Monique1004

alvinada said:


> Just checked out delvaux in vancouver yesterday. The SA mentioned vegetal is not a seasonal color and will always be in production. It's considered their permanent line for the mini brilliant but sells out extremely fast.



It used to be one of the permanent colors then I believe replaced by similar color, Vision. Then again I actually saw the new brillant XXL & summer 2019 comes in Vegetal. Confused...
Left - Vegetal, Right - Vision.


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> It used to be one of the permanent colors then I believe replaced by similar color, Vision. Then again I actually saw the new brillant XXL & summer 2019 comes in Vegetal. Confused...
> Left - Vegetal, Right - Vision.
> View attachment 4430351



Just to clarify about Delvaux colours: there are standards that stay in production year-round. Then there are colours that change with every collection (at least 2/year), in addition to special collections, which are produced usually around the year-end holidays. 
Végétal was a standard colour for many years, now replaced by Vison (mink), not Vision. It is a pinky beige, while Végétal is more cognac colour. 
This doesn’t mean that Végétal won’t ever appear again, just that it is no longer a standard colour available in all models. As you discovered, the new Brillant XXL is made in both Black and Végétal.
Hope this helps!


----------



## alvinada

Thanks for the info and clarification! The vegetal color look a lot darker in person compare to your picture above. For those of you wondering, the SA showed me a vegetal mini brilliant.


----------



## Summerof89

Vegetal B mini is a seasonal piece for this season only. They brought it back temporarily due to popular demands, they may however decide for it to stay.


----------



## alvinada

that makes a lot of sense. thanks for the info!


----------



## Monique1004

Here's some pictures of this season's Vegetal. Somehow they look not as rich. It could just be the lighting.


----------



## TraceySH

Just curious if anyone has petitioned for a forum for Delvaux? Now that there is a flagship in the US, and I know there are a lot of us Delvaux lovers out there, does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## alvinada

the vegetal I saw was certainly darker!!


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> Here's some pictures of this season's Vegetal. Somehow they look not as rich. It could just be the lighting.
> View attachment 4434031
> View attachment 4434032


 Could be the type of leather. Types of leather take colour in different ways.


----------



## JolieS

Yes


TraceySH said:


> Just curious if anyone has petitioned for a forum for Delvaux? Now that there is a flagship in the US, and I know there are a lot of us Delvaux lovers out there, does this make sense to anyone?


Don’t know why tPF has been so reluctant. Don’t know what the criteria for a new forum would be.


----------



## TraceySH

Fun pics


----------



## Monique1004

.


----------



## Monique1004

TraceySH said:


> Fun pics



Are you sure these are authentic? I never heard the L'humour was made in blue. Also the Magritte collections have blue buckles. The ones here are white.


----------



## a.little.luxe

Monique1004 said:


> Are you sure these are authentic? I never heard the L'humour was made in blue. Also the Magritte collections have blue buckles. The ones here are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434540



I saw posts of the blue L’humour on Delvaux’s official IG. I think it’s new.


----------



## TraceySH

Monique1004 said:


> Are you sure these are authentic? I never heard the L'humour was made in blue. Also the Magritte collections have blue buckles. The ones here are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434540


Thanks for your concern but my SA is in the Bond St boutique. I am pretty sure he is selling authentic bags.  It’s also on Delvaux’s IG feed if you follow any of their media or look at their website.


----------



## Monique1004

TraceySH said:


> Thanks for your concern but my SA is in the Bond St boutique. I am pretty sure he is selling authentic bags.  It’s also on Delvaux’s IG feed if you follow any of their media or look at their website.



Oh, I see. Cool! I do follow them but haven’t been to insta for a while & haven’t received any email about this yet. [emoji4] Really love the wing on the Tempete.


----------



## Eastwind

Does the mini brilliant come in ghw? I’ve tried looking for it online but I couldn’t find anything. Does hardware change from season to season? I’m new to the brand, I don’t know much.


----------



## Monique1004

Eastwind said:


> Does the mini brilliant come in ghw? I’ve tried looking for it online but I couldn’t find anything. Does hardware change from season to season? I’m new to the brand, I don’t know much.



My brillant mini has gold hardware. It’s just random what hardware goes with the bag. Usually something that compliments the color well.


----------



## Monique1004

Eastwind said:


> Does the mini brilliant come in ghw? I’ve tried looking for it online but I couldn’t find anything. Does hardware change from season to season? I’m new to the brand, I don’t know much.



New red brillant mini coming out is with GHW.


----------



## Eastwind

Monique1004 said:


> New red brillant mini coming out is with GHW.
> View attachment 4434900


That red is gorgeous!

I'm hoping to find a mini black brillant with GHW eventually. Atm, I only see shw for it.


----------



## melsig

TraceySH said:


> Thanks for your concern but my SA is in the Bond St boutique. I am pretty sure he is selling authentic bags.  It’s also on Delvaux’s IG feed if you follow any of their media or look at their website.



Do you mind if I ask - do you know how much the new L'Humour is?  I'll be visiting London next month from the US and am wondering about the price difference.  Thank you!

EDIT:  I mean, the price difference between buying it in London and buying it in NY, exclusive of VAT.  (US price is $8,400.)  Thanks!


----------



## TraceySH

melsig said:


> Do you mind if I ask - do you know how much the new L'Humour is?  I'll be visiting London next month from the US and am wondering about the price difference.  Thank you!
> 
> EDIT:  I mean, the price difference between buying it in London and buying it in NY, exclusive of VAT.  (US price is $8,400.)  Thanks!


Yes, I just bought it, and the black brillant with the clouds too. The price for the L'Humour in GBP is 5125. I have mine all sent from London anyways...so with the exchange rate that would put the price at 6560 USD. Sometimes I've paid import, sometimes not...


----------



## melsig

TraceySH said:


> Yes, I just bought it, and the black brillant with the clouds too. The price for the L'Humour in GBP is 5125. I have mine all sent from London anyways...so with the exchange rate that would put the price at 6560 USD. Sometimes I've paid import, sometimes not...



Oh, that's great to know, thank you!  It would be handier to have it shipped than carrying back to the US...


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> Are you sure these are authentic? I never heard the L'humour was made in blue. Also the Magritte collections have blue buckles. The ones here are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434540


Here is the announcement Delvaux sent about their new Magritte collection. Enjoy!
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=magritte


----------



## Anesthestia

JolieS said:


> Here is the announcement Delvaux sent about their new Magritte collection. Enjoy!
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=magritte





Thank you for sharing! I absolutely love the look of the new clutches, I wouldn't personally get one but I love the concept. The new collection items look very usable and practical.


----------



## TraceySH

More pics ...


----------



## Monique1004

Article about the new Magritte line and the exhibition. 
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/d.../19&utm_term=artnet News Daily Newsletter USE


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> Article about the new Magritte line and the exhibition.
> https://news.artnet.com/art-world/delvaux-magritte-1546969?utm_content=from_&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=News Saturday 5/18/19&utm_term=artnet News Daily Newsletter USE


Thanks for posting this interesting article about the interrelationship between art and fashion at Delvaux. I love that their approach to fashion as art - considered and intellectual. 
Interesting about their new flagship-to-be on St-Honoré in Paris. The current flagship in the Palais Royal is just dreamy - hate to see it go!


----------



## Passerine123

TraceySH said:


> Fun pics


Great photos! I love that Prussian Blue Tempete with the exotic touches. Which s


JolieS said:


> Thanks for posting this interesting article about the interrelationship between art and fashion at Delvaux. I love that their approach to fashion as art - considered and intellectual.
> Interesting about their new flagship-to-be on St-Honoré in Paris. The current flagship in the Palais Royal is just dreamy - hate to see it go!


The flagship isn’t in Brussels anymore?


----------



## JolieS

Passerine123 said:


> Great photos! I love that Prussian Blue Tempete with the exotic touches. Which s
> 
> The flagship isn’t in Brussels anymore?


The Paris flagship is in the Palais Royal, with boutiques in several department stores. The Brussels flagship still exists - it is the mothership - but other flagships exist in Paris, New York, with Rome coming online soon.


----------



## Passerine123

JolieS said:


> The Paris flagship is in the Palais Royal, with boutiques in several department stores. The Brussels flagship still exists - it is the mothership - but other flagships exist in Paris, New York, with Rome coming online soon.


Thanks. I was always taught that there could be only one true flagship store for a brand. Things have changed...


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone know how much the raffia cool box is in Europe?  $3050 in the US.


----------



## TraceySH

Here are some fun things that arrived today  I am really loving the beautiful colors!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> Here are some fun things that arrived today  I am really loving the beautiful colors!!


Those minis are to die for!!! Of course the big ones are beautifully colored as well


----------



## Monique1004

TraceySH said:


> Here are some fun things that arrived today  I am really loving the beautiful colors!!


OMG! Look at those charms!!! Such a great haul!


----------



## TraceySH

Monique1004 said:


> OMG! Look at those charms!!! Such a great haul!


Thank you so much. Aren’t those adorable? I couldn’t resist the charms!


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Those minis are to die for!!! Of course the big ones are beautifully colored as well


The minis are I think what makes Delvaux maybe the most unique. I just need to get the Belgian french  fry one for my hamburger don’t I?


----------



## TraceySH

Delvaux FW 2019


----------



## TraceySH

Cont


----------



## TraceySH

Cont


----------



## Monique1004

TraceySH said:


> Delvaux FW 2019


Love the Turkish green!


----------



## TraceySH

They’ve finally arrived!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Such adorable charms!!


----------



## mischka

Hi, is there a source/thread for Delvaux wallets? I saw one in Hong Kong it"s Mutin I think but it has a detachable small zippered pouch inside the wallet. Can't seem to ready anything about it online?


----------



## Monique1004

Just visited the Manhattan boutique coue days ago. Lots of beauties!!!
First, cute charms.... The black one even have a strap for you to wear.


----------



## Monique1004

I tried on mostly exotic brillant mini. The white version of the jewel handle I was interested was already sold out as well as the light blue one. Sad~


----------



## Monique1004

Love the new rose gold hardware! Only limited pieces come with it. A few pictured here. One of the XXL comes with RGHW. BTW, I asked. XXL is $10K. I never thought I would like tempete mini but fell in love with this tri-color one & getting this one.


----------



## cecilialtc

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum! I bought a Delvaux Brillant Mini recently and just wondering anyone here put a bag insert / organiser in their Mini? I am trying to hunt for one and can't seem to find any who sells them.


----------



## TraceySH

Official first pics of fall winter...


----------



## TraceySH

More...


----------



## serenityneow

Oh dear, at first I thought these were actual bags, like a Hamburger Brillant.  I was horrified, and am less so now that I see they are charms but still, IMHO, this is a very bad direction for such a classic and timeless label.  These look very cheap and tacky.



Monique1004 said:


> Just visited the Manhattan boutique coue days ago. Lots of beauties!!!
> First, cute charms.... The black one even have a strap for you to wear.


----------



## TraceySH

serenityneow said:


> Oh dear, at first I thought these were actual bags, like a Hamburger Brillant.  I was horrified, and am less so now that I see they are charms but still, IMHO, this is a very bad direction for such a classic and timeless label.  These look very cheap and tacky.


What a rude thing to say on a forum where others are 1) well-versed in the brand (they have been making these charms for years, so clearly you are not) and 2) admiring the intricacies of Delvaux's fun designs and 3)  always positive here.  I think they are adorable. All hand made and pretty darn expensive. This is part of the charm of Delvaux, they do very fun things like this. Do you also think the l'humour bag looks cheap and tacky? Because that is iconic. The British ones were amazing - the one with the phone booth is classic, and the Buckingham Palace guard!!! And the ones for Belgium, with the french fries, so very fun.  It's like a little capsule collection for the celebration of opening boutiques in whatever city or country. Have you actually seen these in person? If you don't like them, don't comment or just leave, no need to troll.


----------



## gail13

I think the charms are adorable and I love the sense of humor of them. I guess not everyone gets that they are supposed to be funny and whimsical. Delvaux is rich in tradition and quality, and I love that they don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## melsig

I own the Belgitude Magritte version - I find it charming (so to speak)!


----------



## serenityneow

How very rude and inappropriate of you.  This is a forum for discussion and sharing opinions, and NOT for promotion or sales.  Take a look at the Celine forum, as one of many, many examples.  Lots of people, including me, are dismayed at Hedi Slimane’s new direction for the brand.  Others like it, and there is a discussion.  Lots of people also strongly dislike Gucci in recent years.  Both have become quite loud and gaudy, a trend that may be more widespread.  Of course, to others, the change is an improvement. This kind of discussion is the purpose of this forum.

I own a Delvaux Tempete and am a Delvaux fan, but my taste is classic and minimalist, and while Delvaux does that very well, I strongly dislike some loud things they’ve done, including these charms.  In my personal opinion, they would completely destroy the elegant look of a Tempete or Brillant.  I’m allowed to share my opinion here.

But if you like them, great.  If you’ve bought one for yourself, this would be a great place to share why you chose it and how you wear it.  But it’s not a place to promote on behalf of Delvaux, or to shut other people down for expressing a negative opinion.  



TraceySH said:


> What a rude thing to say on a forum where others are 1) well-versed in the brand (they have been making these charms for years, so clearly you are not) and 2) admiring the intricacies of Delvaux's fun designs and 3)  always positive here.  I think they are adorable. All hand made and pretty darn expensive. This is part of the charm of Delvaux, they do very fun things like this. Do you also think the l'humour bag looks cheap and tacky? Because that is iconic. The British ones were amazing - the one with the phone booth is classic, and the Buckingham Palace guard!!! And the ones for Belgium, with the french fries, so very fun.  It's like a little capsule collection for the celebration of opening boutiques in whatever city or country. Have you actually seen these in person? If you don't like them, don't comment or just leave, no need to troll.


----------



## TraceySH

serenityneow said:


> How very rude and inappropriate of you.  This is a forum for discussion and sharing opinions, and NOT for promotion or sales.  Take a look at the Celine forum, as one of many, many examples.  Lots of people, including me, are dismayed at Hedi Slimane’s new direction for the brand.  Others like it, and there is a discussion.  Lots of people also strongly dislike Gucci in recent years.  Both have become quite loud and gaudy, a trend that may be more widespread.  Of course, to others, the change is an improvement. This kind of discussion is the purpose of this forum.
> 
> I own a Delvaux Tempete and am a Delvaux fan, but my taste is classic and minimalist, and while Delvaux does that very well, I strongly dislike some loud things they’ve done, including these charms.  In my personal opinion, they would completely destroy the elegant look of a Tempete or Brillant.  I’m allowed to share my opinion here.
> 
> But if you like them, great.  If you’ve bought one for yourself, this would be a great place to share why you chose it and how you wear it.  But it’s not a place to promote on behalf of Delvaux, or to shut other people down for expressing a negative opinion.



When you have people here in the last few posts sharing their excitement for seeing all the new charms at the NYC boutique, or showing the ones they've purchased (yes I am included in that list as I bought 5 brillant, 2 tempete and 3 charms last month to add to my collection) and you say "These look cheap and tacky", it's a bit jarring. This thread has always been positive, and there are certainly more tactful ways to convey your opinion (despite the above sentence presented as fact), such as "these are not my thing, but glad people like them" or "I don't particularly care for these as I am more drawn to the more banal silhouettes". Responses like that are a little more refined and classy, since classic is your thing. 

Also, since Delvaux has been making these charms as collectibles to the brand for what, 5 years now - are you just noticing Delvaux does this? Why the shock NOW? I am glad you got your token Delvaux, but I don't see them as a safe, classic, minimalistic brand. I see them as anything but that, as I despise designs that are a snoozefest from the likes of Celine, etc. Iridescent croc & lizard, inverted bicolored leather that is supposed to mimic contorted human skin, neon colors, the gladiator bag (did you see this last year in vinyl and rubber??) - I don't see that as minimalistic and classic. I think you might have categorized the brand incorrectly, they represent as bold, strong, overt, and loud using classic silhouettes to convey a huge personality, but also happen to sell the safe choices as well. Not the other way around. 

To assist, I've attached some pics of the way I personally see the brand...


----------



## gail13

serenityneow said:


> How very rude and inappropriate of you.  This is a forum for discussion and sharing opinions, and NOT for promotion or sales.  Take a look at the Celine forum, as one of many, many examples.  Lots of people, including me, are dismayed at Hedi Slimane’s new direction for the brand.  Others like it, and there is a discussion.  Lots of people also strongly dislike Gucci in recent years.  Both have become quite loud and gaudy, a trend that may be more widespread.  Of course, to others, the change is an improvement. This kind of discussion is the purpose of this forum.
> 
> I own a Delvaux Tempete and am a Delvaux fan, but my taste is classic and minimalist, and while Delvaux does that very well, I strongly dislike some loud things they’ve done, including these charms.  In my personal opinion, they would completely destroy the elegant look of a Tempete or Brillant.  I’m allowed to share my opinion here.
> 
> But if you like them, great.  If you’ve bought one for yourself, this would be a great place to share why you chose it and how you wear it.  But it’s not a place to promote on behalf of Delvaux, or to shut other people down for expressing a negative opinion.



I don't understand the comment about promoting the brand?   Delvaux is one of the oldest fashion houses and perhaps an understanding of their design is called for. . If you don't like the charms no big deal, but in my opinion they elevate the design and convey that you are not among those who choose not to express yourself as an individual.  There are a lot of people who choose to not stand out as individuals and that is your prerogative.  I think the charms are 'charming' honestly not loud at all,  and if I see one on someones bag I know they are interesting people.  

I guess you can tell alot about someone by their handbag.


----------



## serenityneow

I would have said something along those lines if someone had asked for opinions on a charm they were contemplating, if I said anything at all, but you simply posted a photo of inventory, which should not be done for promotional purposes and begs for opinions on the brand’s direction as represented in the new styles.  I did not criticize anyone’s personal style or choice.

By contrast, you have called my taste banal, put down the fact that I own a single Delvaux, insulted my taste in another brand, and in the process basically insulted all of Delvaux’s classic styles.  Your personal attack on me is way out of line, and I will not stoop to your level by responding in kind.  

If you want to cultivate positivity in this forum, then you will need to change your own behavior quite a bit.  



TraceySH said:


> When you have people here in the last few posts sharing their excitement for seeing all the new charms at the NYC boutique, or showing the ones they've purchased (yes I am included in that list as I bought 5 brillant, 2 tempete and 3 charms last month to add to my collection) and you say "These look cheap and tacky", it's a bit jarring. This thread has always been positive, and there are certainly more tactful ways to convey your opinion (despite the above sentence presented as fact), such as "these are not my thing, but glad people like them" or "I don't particularly care for these as I am more drawn to the more banal silhouettes". Responses like that are a little more refined and classy, since classic is your thing.
> 
> Also, since Delvaux has been making these charms as collectibles to the brand for what, 5 years now - are you just noticing Delvaux does this? Why the shock NOW? I am glad you got your token Delvaux, but I don't see them as a safe, classic, minimalistic brand. I see them as anything but that, as I despise designs that are a snoozefest from the likes of Celine, etc. Iridescent croc & lizard, inverted bicolored leather that is supposed to mimic contorted human skin, neon colors, the gladiator bag (did you see this last year in vinyl and rubber??) - I don't see that as minimalistic and classic. I think you might have categorized the brand incorrectly, they represent as bold, strong, overt, and loud using classic silhouettes to convey a huge personality, but also happen to sell the safe choices as well. Not the other way around.
> 
> To assist, I've attached some pics of the way I personally see the brand...


----------



## TraceySH

serenityneow said:


> I would have said something along those lines if someone had asked for opinions on a charm they were contemplating, if I said anything at all, but you simply posted a photo of inventory, which should not be done for promotional purposes and begs for opinions on the brand’s direction as represented in the new styles.  I did not criticize anyone’s personal style or choice.
> 
> By contrast, you have called my taste banal, put down the fact that I own a single Delvaux, insulted my taste in another brand, and in the process basically insulted all of Delvaux’s classic styles.  Your personal attack on me is way out of line, and I will not stoop to your level by responding in kind.
> 
> If you want to cultivate positivity in this forum, then you will need to change your own behavior quite a bit.


You are once again incorrect and inaccurate. I posted photos of my own purchases as did others (including the charms). And clearly you are not on other higher end forums like Dior, Hermes and Chanel, where we wait with bated breath for others with access to post pictures of new collections, as they are not easy to get. This is how tpf works, and what we do. We share information so we can help each other find things we love. It doesn’t sound like you are in the market for anything else from Delvaux, so let the rest of us have our fun - yes?

The pictures I posted of the new collection are the first ones released. Since they are full of colors and bold incarnations, they don’t apply to you. You can skip right past them or enjoy them, whatever you like. Or take a break from this thread and let us get back to peace and fun, and enjoyment of ALL things Delvaux. Cheers.


----------



## serenityneow

You know nothing about me or my style, and the fact that you spend a lot of money on bags and hang out in certain forums does not make you superior to me or mean that you have a lick of taste or style. 

I love Delvaux, and I will not let one sad, mean bully affect that or push me out of here.  If you do work for the brand, you are doing it a disservice.  

You need to look within to find peace.  



TraceySH said:


> You are once again incorrect and inaccurate. I posted photos of my own purchases as did others (including the charms). And clearly you are not on other higher end forums like Dior, Hermes and Chanel, where we wait with bated breath for others with access to post pictures of new collections, as they are not easy to get. This is how tpf works, and what we do. We share information so we can help each other find things we love. It doesn’t sound like you are in the market for anything else from Delvaux, so let the rest of us have our fun - yes?
> 
> The pictures I posted of the new collection are the first ones released. Since they are full of colors and bold incarnations, they don’t apply to you. You can skip right past them or enjoy them, whatever you like. Or take a break from this thread and let us get back to peace and fun, and enjoyment of ALL things Delvaux. Cheers.


----------



## TraceySH

Back to our regularly scheduled programming....

For anyone wanting a side by side comparison of the mother-of-pearl green from this year, and blue from last year, here you go. The green is coming in Tempete MM (as well as the Brillant MM seen here avail now). 

Also, is anyone going to the Fashion Week party in NYC in Sept at the boutique or the private atelier tour in Paris/ Brussels in Sept? Would love to meet up if so!

Lastly, the smocked Tempete below is only coming in GM and only one coming to the USA if anyone was interested in it...


----------



## gail13

TraceySH said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming....
> 
> For anyone wanting a side by side comparison of the mother-of-pearl green from this year, and blue from last year, here you go. The green is coming in Tempete MM (as well as the Brillant MM seen here avail now).
> 
> Also, is anyone going to the Fashion Week party in NYC in Sept at the boutique or the private atelier tour in Paris/ Brussels in Sept? Would love to meet up if so!
> 
> Lastly, the smocked Tempete below is only coming in GM and only one coming to the USA if anyone was interested in it...



Not sure which one we should do. Delvaux was so gracious when we were in London last Fall.., if we do NY maybe we can get more people to attend the dinner?


----------



## TraceySH

gail13 said:


> Not sure which one we should do. Delvaux was so gracious when we were in London last Fall.., if we do NY maybe we can get more people to attend the dinner?


I think I am up for NYC cuz haven’t even been to the boutique yet! Let’s get a little quorum!


----------



## Tasha1

A private tour in Brussels? Do you know the date? 
*Tracey, *thanks for your pictures!! You are the Ambassador to this maison

I haven't got any Delvaux bag, but they keep my mind captured.


----------



## Passerine123

kuunal said:


> Top 5 Natural Skin Care Products_._ KALII NATURALS is a family owned and family operated company, dedicated to crafting high quality, healthy and effective skin and hair care products that will nourish your skin and be kind to our planet. Our products have always, and will always, contain nothing but natural ingredients. There is nothing artificial, nothing synthetic, no harmful chemicals and no GMO’s in our products. Just wholesome, fresh and organic components you can trust. We hand blend all of our products in small batches to ensure freshness, consistency, and perfection.
> https://kaliinaturals.com


Take your advertising elsewhere, you’re not welcome here. Post reported.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> A private tour in Brussels? Do you know the date?
> *Tracey, *thanks for your pictures!! You are the Ambassador to this maison
> 
> I haven't got any Delvaux bag, but they keep my mind captured.


Yes! They are doing the boutique in Paris and then taking us to Brussels atelier? I am going to try to go, but late sept isn’t the best time for me. 
We will see. Have you thought about which bag you like the most? Also, FYI, coupons for Barney’s work for Delvaux. Last week I used  20% off coupon to get another tempete, and Barney’s doesn’t charge sales tax in my state. So that was a huge savings!


----------



## Tasha1

Actually almost all bags are gorgeous. I am going to Brussels in  2 weeks to attend their boutique. Hope to find something on sale.
I am in Europe and we pay huge taxes if we buy outside EU.


----------



## melsig

TraceySH said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming....
> 
> For anyone wanting a side by side comparison of the mother-of-pearl green from this year, and blue from last year, here you go. The green is coming in Tempete MM (as well as the Brillant MM seen here avail now).



I don't normally go for green but that shade is gorgeous!


----------



## Passerine123

TraceySH said:


> The minis are I think what makes Delvaux maybe the most unique. I just need to get the Belgian french  fry one for my hamburger don’t I?


"Belgian french fry" LOL, I wouldn't describe them that way to a Belgian. Especially if they're Flemish.


----------



## Passerine123

TraceySH said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming....
> Also, is anyone going to the Fashion Week party in NYC in Sept at the boutique or the private atelier tour in Paris/ Brussels in Sept? Would love to meet up if so!
> ...


Is the Brussels atelier tour of the one in the old armoury? For years, I lived down the street from the Brussels Blvd Waterloo store and popped in and out of the boutique many times but only bought two bags. Stupid, stupid me.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming....
> 
> For anyone wanting a side by side comparison of the mother-of-pearl green from this year, and blue from last year, here you go. The green is coming in Tempete MM (as well as the Brillant MM seen here avail now).
> 
> Also, is anyone going to the Fashion Week party in NYC in Sept at the boutique or the private atelier tour in Paris/ Brussels in Sept? Would love to meet up if so!
> 
> Lastly, the smocked Tempete below is only coming in GM and only one coming to the USA if anyone was interested in it...[/QUOTE
> 
> While the smocked Tempête is interesting, it looks too much like a more refined MiuMui for me.


----------



## TraceySH

Passerine123 said:


> "Belgian french fry" LOL, I wouldn't describe them that way to a Belgian. Especially if they're Flemish.


Yes, I don't eat fries, so not quite sure how all the lingo across the countries for that works. Perhaps I might like them more over there? Not a fan of the American version


----------



## TraceySH

Passerine123 said:


> Is the Brussels atelier tour of the one in the old armoury? For years, I lived down the street from the Brussels Blvd Waterloo store and popped in and out of the boutique many times but only bought two bags. Stupid, stupid me.


I don't know!! I was just invited by my SA, and haven't actually ever been to Brussels. It will all be a learning experience for me, but for now, unfortunately I can't speak knowledgeably on the subject.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming....
> 
> For anyone wanting a side by side comparison of the mother-of-pearl green from this year, and blue from last year, here you go. The green is coming in Tempete MM (as well as the Brillant MM seen here avail now).
> 
> Also, is anyone going to the Fashion Week party in NYC in Sept at the boutique or the private atelier tour in Paris/ Brussels in Sept? Would love to meet up if so!
> 
> Lastly, the smocked Tempete below is only coming in GM and only one coming to the USA if anyone was interested in it...



If there is a meet-up in Paris in Sept, count me in please! Delvaux is already gearing up to introduce their new boutique on rue St-Honoré. Wonder if it will ne open by late Sept? Right now they are having a sneak preview of the Magritte collection in their new space.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Actually almost all bags are gorgeous. I am going to Brussels in  2 weeks to attend their boutique. Hope to find something on sale.
> I am in Europe and we pay huge taxes if we buy outside EU.


Sometimes I do order from the UK directly as the exchange rate right now with the USD is really good. Import duties are still 10% which is less than retail in the US with that tacked on.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> If there is a meet-up in Paris in Sept, count me in please! Delvaux is already gearing up to introduce their new boutique on rue St-Honoré. Wonder if it will ne open by late Sept? Right now they are having a sneak preview of the Magritte collection in their new space.


Oh I wonder if that's what the date is all centered around?? Sept 28th?


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Oh I wonder if that's what the date is all centered around?? Sept 28th?


They are being mum about the exact date of opening, which I understand, given potential for construction and reno delays. Is Sept 28 the date for the Paris atelier tour, or the Brussels one, or are they both on the same day? 
Would be fun to meet up! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Monique1004

If there’s a meet up at NYC then count me in.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> They are being mum about the exact date of opening, which I understand, given potential for construction and reno delays. Is Sept 28 the date for the Paris atelier tour, or the Brussels one, or are they both on the same day?
> Would be fun to meet up! Please keep us posted.


Absolutely!!


----------



## TraceySH

Monique1004 said:


> If there’s a meet up at NYC then count me in.


I for sure need to make it back out there. I’d love some of us to meet up!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Monique1004 said:


> Just visited the Manhattan boutique coue days ago. Lots of beauties!!!
> First, cute charms.... The black one even have a strap for you to wear.


DANG! They are all sooo adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TraceySH said:


> Delvaux FW 2019


Oh my Word! I'm in  with the yellow one!


----------



## misstran

Hi everyone! I finally got my Champion bag! Been waiting since May. I love it. Even though it’s PVC, you can’t see through the bag at all. The PVC is black. It’s a fun and different bag to add to my collection.


----------



## serenityneow

That’s a wonderful boutique.  Before I bought my Tempete, I found that the difference in price between the Brussels boutiques and Barneys (the only place that sold Delvaux in the US at the time) was so enormous that it covered my roundtrip airfare from the East Coast in the US to Brussels, two nights’ hotel there and then some, so I made a mini-vacation of it.  Both Brussels boutiques were amazing, and of course had a much larger selection than Barneys.  I don’t know if the opening of the NYC boutique has had an effect on prices in the US, but based on my experience, it is worthwhile to check the Belgian boutiques—and also the Brussels airport (which ended up being the only place that had my bag, and for a price even less than the Brussels boutiques)—if you have something specific in mind.  They wouldn’t ship when I bought my bag, but they were wonderful to me and helped me track down my bag and arrange a hold.  And Brussels is a wonderful city to visit .   





Passerine123 said:


> Is the Brussels atelier tour of the one in the old armoury? For years, I lived down the street from the Brussels Blvd Waterloo store and popped in and out of the boutique many times but only bought two bags. Stupid, stupid me.


----------



## TraceySH

Another new baby. This one is fab. I saw in London last year, but didn’t pull the trigger. It comes in the reverse colorway which I just ordered, along with 2 coordinating straps.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> Hi everyone! I finally got my Champion bag! Been waiting since May. I love it. Even though it’s PVC, you can’t see through the bag at all. The PVC is black. It’s a fun and different bag to add to my collection.


It looks all stealth! I love it!!! And I see you got the strap for your tribal? Is it long enough for crossbody?


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Another new baby.


wow
a real It bag!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> It looks all stealth! I love it!!! And I see you got the strap for your tribal? Is it long enough for crossbody?


You can wear it as a crossbody but it’s a tad bit short. I’ll post a pic of it on to show you when I get a chance. I love your new Tempete! Stunning piece.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> You can wear it as a crossbody but it’s a tad bit short. I’ll post a pic of it on to show you when I get a chance. I love your new Tempete! Stunning piece.


Thank you! I am tall but narrow, so I am hoping it sort of passes as a crossbody!


----------



## TraceySH

Just fun ideas


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> Just fun ideas


Omg what a beautiful collection!! Here’s a photo of the bag on me with strap. I’m 5’6. I guess it doesn’t look too short. I’m probably just used to longer straps.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> View attachment 4474518
> 
> Omg what a beautiful collection!! Here’s a photo of the bag on me with strap. I’m 5’6. I guess it doesn’t look too short. I’m probably just used to longer straps.


Thank you so much for posting this - and it's perfect on you for crossbody! That bag is FABULOUS by the way. I haven't gotten a Brillant mini, but I might want to at some point. Looks like it fits plenty. I really appreciate the mod shot, thank you again


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Some beautiful Delvaux bags from their instagram:


----------



## TraceySH

Here is the new Le Pin daily size! I am in  - so much better with the same type of silhouette to the H Evelyne.


----------



## TraceySH

Other tribal tempete with matching strap. I love the black hw! (+ fun gift - envelope clutch)


----------



## TraceySH

A couple of new additions


----------



## melsig

TraceySH said:


> A couple of new additions



The iridescent quality of the blue is so gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## TraceySH

melsig said:


> The iridescent quality of the blue is so gorgeous - congrats!


Thank you! And the lizard is so soft too!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! And the lizard is so soft too!!


I think lizard leather is just sooooo beautiful. That color is stunning!


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think lizard leather is just sooooo beautiful. That color is stunning!


Thank you !!


----------



## dilipalomino

TraceySH said:


> A couple of new additions


The lizard is stunning! May I ask the price you paid for that one?


----------



## TraceySH

dilipalomino said:


> The lizard is stunning! May I ask the price you paid for that one?


Thank you! And it was $10200 USD.


----------



## Lala-purse

Hi,

Can someone please help me in deciding between Brillant size mini and MM. both in grained/soft calfskin leather.

I would really appreciate if someone can share (pics) of what fits inside mini. I am planning to use it as a daily bag, i carry: iPhone 7 plus, compact wallet, keys and a very small pouch for ear-buds and lipbalm.

For reference/ I am 5”1, slim to medium frame, middle aged. I want a bag that I can gracefully use in my 50s too, not just a trendy bag.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Lala-purse

Any Brillant Mini owners regretting their purchase? Do you miss the extra space that MM would have? 

I am just thinking that what if I need/miss extra space in future?


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me in deciding between Brillant size mini and MM. both in grained/soft calfskin leather.
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone can share (pics) of what fits inside mini. I am planning to use it as a daily bag, i carry: iPhone 7 plus, compact wallet, keys and a very small pouch for ear-buds and lipbalm.
> 
> For reference/ I am 5”1, slim to medium frame, middle aged. I want a bag that I can gracefully use in my 50s too, not just a trendy bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


The mini will fit these items with no issues! For me though the MM size is more of a daily sized bag. At your height though it might be pretty large? I am 5’9” so small bags disappear on me. Can you go in an try the 2 sizes to see?


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me in deciding between Brillant size mini and MM. both in grained/soft calfskin leather.
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone can share (pics) of what fits inside mini. I am planning to use it as a daily bag, i carry: iPhone 7 plus, compact wallet, keys and a very small pouch for ear-buds and lipbalm.
> 
> For reference/ I am 5”1, slim to medium frame, middle aged. I want a bag that I can gracefully use in my 50s too, not just a trendy bag.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


So here’ are a few shots of the difference, which is pretty significant. As you can see the mini looks very “mini” on me. ...I am 47 years old for reference, and I think they are both timeless.


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> The mini will fit these items with no issues! For me though the MM size is more of a daily sized bag. At your height though it might be pretty large? I am 5’9” so small bags disappear on me. Can you go in an try the 2 sizes to see?


Thanks. Unfortunately I do not have any Delvaux boutique in my city.


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> So here’ are a few shots of the difference, which is pretty significant. As you can see the mini looks very “mini” on me. ...I am 47 years old for reference, and I think they are both timeless.


Thank you so much for the pics, really appreciate it. 
How much can you fit in mini? I think a soft leather would be more generous in space.
I had Alma bb in epi leather but sold it because of how rigid it was and lack of space (top 1/3 of the bag is almost useless), also I was concerned that it might a thing now (mini bags are so popular nowadays) but I might regret it in coming years.

I checked the sizes (online measurements)  of Brillant MM and Lady Dior medium bag and they seem to be quite similar. However MM looks quite big than medium lady dior.


----------



## Tasha1

I was in Brussels, they told me that Delvaux is never on sale there. And the choice of bags was not interesting. ( I was in a second store, unfortunately skipped the flagship store).



TraceySH said:


> and I think they are both timeless.



They are both gorgeous on you. I like the colour of both.


----------



## JolieS

Moq87 said:


> Any Brillant Mini owners regretting their purchase? Do you miss the extra space that MM would have?
> 
> I am just thinking that what if I need/miss extra space in future?



Here are a couple considerations: the Mini can be carried cross-body with ease, and it can easily transition from day to evening. As for extra space in the future, the bag size is what it is. You can’t build an extension
Good luck in making your decision!


----------



## JolieS

Tasha1 said:


> I was in Brussels, they told me that Delvaux is never on sale there. And the choice of bags was not interesting. ( I was in a second store, unfortunately skipped the flagship store).
> 
> 
> 
> They are both gorgeous on you. I like the colour of both.



No, like many premium luxury brands, Delvaux doesn’t do sales.


----------



## dilipalomino

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! And it was $10200 USD.


Thank you!!!


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> A couple of new additions



WOW  WOW


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> WOW  WOW


Thank you. The lizard is next level


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Thank you. The lizard is next level



They're both stunning, but the lizard is a work of ART.

When I posted the first 'wow' comment I hadn't scrolled down and seen you mod them. May I also say they look TDF on and just right in their own way/size/colour. I can see how each will work . Amazing, you could model for Delvaux.


----------



## Aunt Pigpig

Moq87 said:


> Thank you so much for the pics, really appreciate it.
> How much can you fit in mini? I think a soft leather would be more generous in space.
> I had Alma bb in epi leather but sold it because of how rigid it was and lack of space (top 1/3 of the bag is almost useless), also I was concerned that it might a thing now (mini bags are so popular nowadays) but I might regret it in coming years.
> 
> I checked the sizes (online measurements)  of Brillant MM and Lady Dior medium bag and they seem to be quite similar. However MM looks quite big than medium lady dior.



Mini size is enough and it can definitely age with you. It is in fact much bigger than other current trendy mini size bags. You can carry it nicely in all ages.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> So here’ are a few shots of the difference, which is pretty significant. As you can see the mini looks very “mini” on me. ...I am 47 years old for reference, and I think they are both timeless.


Wowowowow! Both sizes suit you perfectly, thanks for sharing the modshots!!


----------



## antwerp

JolieS said:


> No, like many premium luxury brands, Delvaux doesn’t do sales.


They used to do sales but stopped when it became partly Chinese owned and when they starter to become popular internationally.


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> They're both stunning, but the lizard is a work of ART.
> 
> When I posted the first 'wow' comment I hadn't scrolled down and seen you mod them. May I also say they look TDF on and just right in their own way/size/colour. I can see how each will work . Amazing, you could model for Delvaux.


Awww what a nice thing to say, thank you. I was in gym clothes running around  (story of my life) and was like, ok Delvaux actually could work with anything  

I have loads of other crap to be sure (mostly Chanel, Dior, H and LV) but if I had to just choose one brand it would be Delvaux. They steal my heart! I really hope more people come to appreciate the brand without it ever becoming a part of the masses, if that makes sense. 

Thank you again for posting that, it made my day


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wowowowow! Both sizes suit you perfectly, thanks for sharing the modshots!!


I was doing all tempete for awhile, and only just got into the brillants a couple of months ago. I get why it’s such a classic!!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I have loads of other crap to be sure (mostly Chanel, Dior, H and LV) but if I had to just choose one brand it would be Delvaux. They steal my heart! I really hope more people come to appreciate the brand without it ever becoming a part of the masses, if that makes sense.




Dear Tracey,

Thank you for these words. I  had seen your gorgeous bags and my question had been about your favourite bags, and  you answered it. I have all that crap ( you call it) as well but Delvaux will be definitely my next bag.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Dear Tracey,
> 
> Thank you for these words. I  had seen your gorgeous bags and my question had been about your favourite bags, and  you answered it. I have all that crap ( you call it) as well but Delvaux will be definitely my next bag.


I could write a mini dissertation on each of those brands, and at the end, why I would not choose them as my mainstay. BUT I also can't seem to disengage from them either!!

Hermes - love the birkin, really dislike the kelly, and everything else to me seems dowdy and plain. Pretty mass produced, losing (I think) some quality and exclusivity at this point with so many ppl flipping bags they're offered. With their beauty launch, it will be interesting to see where the company goes. Fragrances are great.

Chanel - it's Chanel, and I love Chanel. But I find the clothes and shoes to be a snoozefest, the jewelry to be a colossal joke, and the quality average (unless you get into the 10k range for special limited items). Company couldn't care less about its customers and sees customers that buy accessories as sh** (multiple SA tell me this, they don't themselves agree, but it's how the company sees those that just buy bags and shoes etc). Most collections are groundhog day or kitsch. But when they score, they SCORE. Also Karl is gone, company is taking back everything (no leased), they treat their employees pretty badly, good luck if you have an issue, etc. I loved 19a though. LOVED. 19b is back to boring. Might be yet another price increase this year, which I would not mind except the quality and innovation doesn't justify it, quite the opposite. No more exotics, not the biggest fan of a stamped croc Chanel either. Too many bags are fabric lined which is a pet peeve for $$ bags.

Dior - don't like the book tote or the saddle bag. But I am not a millennial and my time as the target market for a trendy brand passed about 15 years ago as I am now old. BUT their CS and lady dior colors and incarnations of them are beyond amazing. MGC straddles innovative and classic very well, but her footing is a little shaky b/c so many bag styles are one season wonders before disappearing. Straps are beautiful but expensive for fabric and too short.

LV - great everyday bags, quality on all higher end leather items is amazing, SLGs to me are the best and most innovative. Shoes and RTW top the others IMHO. CS has been amazing - instant refunds for defective items, no pushback. Lots of collections that are just WEIRD and infantile. Too many seasons with RED, PINK, BLACK, and NAVY. But when they get something right, it's RIGHT. SO, lots of good and bad here. The patches and cartoons NEED. TO. GO. Fragrances are awesome, and I love the shawls and bandeaux!

I have NOTHING negative to say about Delvaux, and it scratches the itches of items that are: innovative, edgy, classic, unique, superlative quality, surprising and fun. For me, you simply cannot go wrong with any of it. And, their SA's are the very best.

More than you wanted, and just a touch on an explanation. Hope that helps!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I could write a mini dissertation on each of those brands, and at the end, why I would not choose them as my mainstay. BUT I also can't seem to disengage from them either!!
> 
> Hermes - love the birkin, really dislike the kelly, and everything else to me seems dowdy and plain. Pretty mass produced, losing (I think) some quality and exclusivity at this point with so many ppl flipping bags they're offered. With their beauty launch, it will be interesting to see where the company goes. Fragrances are great.
> 
> Chanel - it's Chanel, and I love Chanel. But I find the clothes and shoes to be a snoozefest, the jewelry to be a colossal joke, and the quality average (unless you get into the 10k range for special limited items). Company couldn't care less about its customers and sees customers that buy accessories as sh** (multiple SA tell me this, they don't themselves agree, but it's how the company sees those that just buy bags and shoes etc). Most collections are groundhog day or kitsch. But when they score, they SCORE. Also Karl is gone, company is taking back everything (no leased), they treat their employees pretty badly, good luck if you have an issue, etc. I loved 19a though. LOVED. 19b is back to boring. Might be yet another price increase this year, which I would not mind except the quality and innovation doesn't justify it, quite the opposite. No more exotics, not the biggest fan of a stamped croc Chanel either. Too many bags are fabric lined which is a pet peeve for $$ bags.
> 
> Dior - don't like the book tote or the saddle bag. But I am not a millennial and my time as the target market for a trendy brand passed about 15 years ago as I am now old. BUT their CS and lady dior colors and incarnations of them are beyond amazing. MGC straddles innovative and classic very well, but her footing is a little shaky b/c so many bag styles are one season wonders before disappearing. Straps are beautiful but expensive for fabric and too short.
> 
> LV - great everyday bags, quality on all higher end leather items is amazing, SLGs to me are the best and most innovative. Shoes and RTW top the others IMHO. CS has been amazing - instant refunds for defective items, no pushback. Lots of collections that are just WEIRD and infantile. Too many seasons with RED, PINK, BLACK, and NAVY. But when they get something right, it's RIGHT. SO, lots of good and bad here. The patches and cartoons NEED. TO. GO. Fragrances are awesome, and I love the shawls and bandeaux!
> 
> I have NOTHING negative to say about Delvaux, and it scratches the itches of items that are: innovative, edgy, classic, unique, superlative quality, surprising and fun. For me, you simply cannot go wrong with any of it. And, their SA's are the very best.
> 
> More than you wanted, and just a touch on an explanation. Hope that helps!!



Agreed - nothing negative to say about Delvaux. One of the many features about the brand that I like:  they have a creative director who designs at least 2 collections/year, keeping the brand fresh, but classic. Can’t say the same about H, for example.
Have never had experience with their after-sale care service. Has anyone sent a Delvaux bag to spa?


----------



## Beauty2c

I found the Brillant bags are just so beautiful.  Can someone tell me if the bag has some kind of ID inside the bag to proof authenticity? Much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## elly_fong

I am not sure about if this is the right place to share about my defective Delvaux, please delete the post if it is not a right place to post.

I got my first Delvaux Tempête in Belgium Feb/Mar this year through my uncle during his business trip. To my horror, the clasp on my Tempête give way while I was carrying it and I almost cried about it. It auto-open few times in a day while I was walking with my bag on my shoulder.

I consider myself lucky because there are two Delvaux store in my home country and I was able to send in for repair. The CS are amazing, they are shocked and took in the bag immediately. However they are unable to advise why does this happen.

My bag is back in a month - with a new clasp and no charges imposed. Wish me luck and hope my Tempête is good to go 

Frankly speaking, I never thought this would happen as everyone is loving their Delvaux so much, their quality, design and fantastic workmanship.


----------



## Beauty2c

TraceySH said:


> Just fun ideas


I think they are too busy and cover up the beautiful line of Brillant. Just my opinion.


----------



## Searno29

Just bought my wife her first Delvaux! Was a lovely shopping experience in Bond St, staff super friendly and chatted for ages about the different leathers the house uses. Ended up with her dream bag, Tempete in MM in "dream" leather, burgundy degrade colourway. It's a push present so won't be able to reveal for a while! Really is a stunner!


----------



## Passerine123

Searno29 said:


> Just bought my wife her first Delvaux! Was a lovely shopping experience in Bond St, staff super friendly and chatted for ages about the different leathers the house uses. Ended up with her dream bag, Tempete in MM in "dream" leather, burgundy degrade colourway. It's a push present so won't be able to reveal for a while! Really is a stunner!


 
Make sure she does a reveal here when it’s time!!


----------



## ilovemydog

Hello, may I ask what the price is of the Madame (regular size, not the mini) in USD?


----------



## JolieS

ilovemydog said:


> Hello, may I ask what the price is of the Madame (regular size, not the mini) in USD?


Your best bet is to call the new New York flagship and ask about the range of prices for the Madame model. There are many leathers to choose from, bi-colour models, different hardware tones, etc.
Good luck!


----------



## madbag3342

I mistakenly started a separate thread... This has probably been discussed, but I'm new to Delvaux and will be purchasing soon. But I'm horribly torn between the Brillant and Tempete in the GM or MM size. I know they are quite different, but I can't decide. Anyone have both and can give some pros and cons of each? This will be my daily bag for work. Thank  you!!


----------



## JolieS

madbag3342 said:


> I mistakenly started a separate thread... This has probably been discussed, but I'm new to Delvaux and will be purchasing soon. But I'm horribly torn between the Brillant and Tempete in the GM or MM size. I know they are quite different, but I can't decide. Anyone have both and can give some pros and cons of each? This will be my daily bag for work. Thank  you!!


What a lovely dilemma! First, the size. The GM sizes of both models are quite large, and would be difficult IMO to ever use cross-body. I prefer MM or minis myself, but it depends of course on your body shape, height, and what you need to carry. Second, the model. Again, it depends on your work environment and even your location. To me, my Tempêtes feel more formal, more corporate, while the Brillants are just a touch more casual, and maybe feel a bit younger. The hardware is more apparent on the Brillant, so if you feel you need to match your hardware to your jewellery all the time, the Tempête may be better for you. Nothing like trying both models on to see which suits you best.
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## hermes_newbie

Moq87 said:


> Thank you so much for the pics, really appreciate it.
> How much can you fit in mini? I think a soft leather would be more generous in space.
> I had Alma bb in epi leather but sold it because of how rigid it was and lack of space
> (top 1/3 of the bag is almost useless), also I was concerned that it might a thing now (mini bags are so popular nowadays) but I might regret it in coming years.
> 
> I checked the sizes (online measurements)  of Brillant MM and Lady Dior medium bag and they seem to be quite similar. However MM looks quite big than medium lady dior.


----------



## hermes_newbie

I looked at the Mini Brillant and it was just too small. Tight squeeze to get in all my daily stuff (iPhone, wallet, sunnies, Keys, business cards).  Did not seem that practical.  The East West Brillant was much more accommodating.  I love delvaux. Way better quality than most lux brands.


----------



## baggybagg

hi everyone, i'm going to get my 1st delvaux which is tempete mini! anyone know how much is the price in euro? it's tempete mini black color in calf leather ( so boring but i love black lol ).


----------



## globrite

Hi everyone, first time poster- I just bought this Delvaux bag from a consignment store in Brooklyn- its the Le Mutin (the smaller version) and its new with tags and I am really wondering if I should just resell because it was like 90% off
https://www.consignmentbrooklyn.com/collections/featured/products/delvaux-red-le-mutin-mini


----------



## JolieS

globrite said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster- I just bought this Delvaux bag from a consignment store in Brooklyn- its the Le Mutin (the smaller version) and its new with tags and I am really wondering if I should just resell because it was like 90% off
> https://www.consignmentbrooklyn.com/collections/featured/products/delvaux-red-le-mutin-mini


Hmmm...I’m wondering why you bought the bag if it didn’t really appeal to you. Were you just seduced by the price, or do you really love it?
Are you asking if you should resell because you think you’d get a higher price than what you paid, thereby making a profit? If yes, have you researched the price of this bag on the resale market? Have you calculated your costs to resell? Please be aware that Delvaux resale prices are not as high as for other luxury brands because it is less well known. Also the Mutin is not one of their iconic models, and the colour of this one is not neutral, and not a true red, perhaps making it less appealing on the resale market. Lots to think about. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## aksaiyo

madbag3342 said:


> I mistakenly started a separate thread... This has probably been discussed, but I'm new to Delvaux and will be purchasing soon. But I'm horribly torn between the Brillant and Tempete in the GM or MM size. I know they are quite different, but I can't decide. Anyone have both and can give some pros and cons of each? This will be my daily bag for work. Thank  you!!


I bought my first Delvaux last month, so i’ve gone through a similar process recently. In addition to what others said, I should note that the Brilliant is the Delvaux classic, but is known for being annoying to opening and close due to the buckle. You will need two hands to open and close it, while the tempete has a push button under flap where you can press to open the flap and push the flap into the closure mechanism to close, so you can reach into your bag with one hand. I’d say that’s the main difference for me, and why I went with the tempete style in the end.


----------



## ladymarshmallow

Ladies! Can I ask about the UK/EUR price for Delvaux Brilliant Mini /and mm size please? Much appreciated.


----------



## serenityneow

Did you go to both boutiques in Brussels? I went a couple of years ago, and recall that one of the boutiques had a lot more than the other.  The selection was far more extensive and varied than the selection in my country (the US) at the time, which was before Delvaux opened its NYC store.  The only option here was Barneys.

And while nothing was on sale, the prices in Belgium beat US prices by a lot, and were the lowest I found in Europe.  They were even lower at the Brussels airport store, which is where I finally found my black Tempete MM with gold hardware (the boutiques in the city were sold out, but helped me reserve the bag I ultimately bought to pick up on my departure).  Anyway, for me, shopping for Delvaux in Brussels was a wonderful experience.  The stores were lovely, the salespeople were very helpful, and I managed to find my holy grail bag at a very nice discount.  



Tasha1 said:


> I was in Brussels, they told me that Delvaux is never on sale there. And the choice of bags was not interesting. ( I was in a second store, unfortunately skipped the flagship store).
> 
> 
> 
> They are both gorgeous on you. I like the colour of both.


----------



## Lala-purse

Does iPhone 7plus fits in mini Brillant? 
Is the mini brillant size comparable to Medium Lady Dior? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Does iPhone 7plus fits in mini Brillant?
> Is the mini brillant size comparable to Medium Lady Dior?
> Thanks in advance


Yes it does fit but NO it's wayyyyyy smaller than a medium Lady Dior. IMO the mini Brillant is not in any way a daily bag. It might fit a phone, slim card case, car keys and sunglasses in a fabric case, but not much else. The difference between the Brillant MM and Mini is like  2-3 sizes down (like    they need a PM size or something).


----------



## TraceySH

Anyone know what happened to Delvaux's IG page?


----------



## TraceySH

Also kind of debating this one....what do you guys think of the color? Would greys/ blacks be better than browns/ taupes? Thank you in advance for any opinions. It's a monster purchase


----------



## TraceySH

lilinko said:


> I think they are too busy and cover up the beautiful line of Brillant. Just my opinion.


They work better on my birkins really b/c the handles are less slippery than the Brillants? But, always fun to have little ways to color up things for occasions


----------



## lesAdrets

TraceySH said:


> Anyone know what happened to Delvaux's IG page?



Works fine on desktop
https://www.instagram.com/delvaux/


----------



## TraceySH

lesAdrets said:


> Works fine on desktop
> https://www.instagram.com/delvaux/
> 
> View attachment 4523657


I got it now thank you! Maybe it was down for a little bit when I tried to check it for some reason


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> Yes it does fit but NO it's wayyyyyy smaller than a medium Lady Dior. IMO the mini Brillant is not in any way a daily bag. It might fit a phone, slim card case, car keys and sunglasses in a fabric case, but not much else. The difference between the Brillant MM and Mini is like  2-3 sizes down (like    they need a PM size or something).


Thank you, yea I was comparing and realised that sizing is quite off, mini is too small and then MM is too big, there should definitely be a PM size, I dont think they do PM size now, only vintage. 
On daily basis I carry small wallet, phone, keys, tissues and lip balm, its nice to have little bit of extra space as it is handy when needed. I am so lost which size to get, dont have Delvaux in my city to try sizes.


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Thank you, yea I was comparing and realised that sizing is quite off, mini is too small and then MM is too big, there should definitely be a PM size, I dont think they do PM size now, only vintage.
> On daily basis I carry small wallet, phone, keys, tissues and lip balm, its nice to have little bit of extra space as it is handy when needed. I am so lost which size to get, dont have Delvaux in my city to try sizes.


What about the tempete MM? it's the exact size you are describing??? Or, as someone else mentioned, the east west brillant?


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> What about the tempete MM? it's the exact size you are describing??? Or, as someone else mentioned, the east west brillant?


Dont like the proportions of East West (looks kind of off to me). Yes Tempete MM is good size, but I want a Brillant 
May be I should buy a vintage one, is there an “authentic Delvaux” page?


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Dont like the proportions of East West (looks kind of off to me). Yes Tempete MM is good size, but I want a Brillant
> May be I should buy a vintage one, is there an “authentic Delvaux” page?


Ok WELL. I will say this. I had a bunch of tempete before I bought a brillant (I have 7 of the MM size and just one mini) because I thought the same thing. HOWEVER. The MM brillant is a statement bag, and it's beautiful. Depending on your height the MM might work just fine?


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> Ok WELL. I will say this. I had a bunch of tempete before I bought a brillant (I have 7 of the MM size and just one mini) because I thought the same thing. HOWEVER. The MM brillant is a statement bag, and it's beautiful. Depending on your height the MM might work just fine?


Wao that must be a beautiful collection, may you wear them in good health 
I am petite (5”1), normal build, do you think MM would look big on me? The reason I wanted mini was because I dont carry much and also because I am not a fan of heavy bags, is your brillant MM heavy?


----------



## Lala-purse

I know opening of the Brillant would be such a pain but I still want it even though Tempete’s is far easier


----------



## Lala-purse

Moq87 said:


> I know opening of the Brillant would be such a pain but I still want it even though Tempete’s is far easier


Sorry, I know I am quite confused, lol


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Wao that must be a beautiful collection, may you wear them in good health
> I am petite (5”1), normal build, do you think MM would look big on me? The reason I wanted mini was because I dont carry much and also because I am not a fan of heavy bags, is your brillant MM heavy?


yeah.....it would look too big on you I think.....I am sorry to say. I mean, the tempete really is your best option here. I love the brillant but I do like    the tempete more b/c it's more edgy and practical?


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> yeah.....it would look too big on you I think.....I am sorry to say. I mean, the tempete really is your best option here. I love the brillant but I do like    the tempete more b/c it's more edgy and practical?


Yes you are right. Thank you so much for your time and help.
I would go for mini (or vintage pm) and of course Tempête MM too, lol


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Also kind of debating this one....what do you guys think of the color? Would greys/ blacks be better than browns/ taupes? Thank you in advance for any opinions. It's a monster purchase


Well you  know how much I love Delvaux, but frankly this range of colours looks muddy rather than rich. The cool tone of the hardware doesn’t help. It might suit a very pale baby-blonde, or certain colours of sable fur, but otherwise no. Think the grey/black would stand the time test better in this “spotlight” look. 
Do let us know what you decide.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Well you  know how much I love Delvaux, but frankly this range of colours looks muddy rather than rich. The cool tone of the hardware doesn’t help. It might suit a very pale baby-blonde, or certain colours of sable fur, but otherwise no. Think the grey/black would stand the time test better in this “spotlight” look.
> Do let us know what you decide.


I am going with this one instead!!! It has a metallic glaze in the grooves that's sort of a silver? I am dying since I love purple!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I am going with this one instead!!! It has a metallic glaze in the grooves that's sort of a silver? I am dying since I love purple!


I die! Much more classic, but with a twist - what Delvaux does so well. The way they treat exotic skins is without comparison IMO. I saw this bag in navy with gold glaze, and it is stunning. 
Congrats!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> I die! Much more classic, but with a twist - what Delvaux does so well. The way they treat exotic skins is without comparison IMO. I saw this bag in navy with gold glaze, and it is stunning.
> Congrats!


Oh I would love to see it in the navy/ gold. And I agree, NO ONE does exotics like    Delvaux! Not even close! I will get next week and post pics


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Oh I would love to see it in the navy/ gold. And I agree, NO ONE does exotics like    Delvaux! Not even close! I will get next week and post pics



https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/spring-summer-2019
Here is a pic of the Brillant mini in lapis/gold.


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> Yes it does fit but NO it's wayyyyyy smaller than a medium Lady Dior. IMO the mini Brillant is not in any way a daily bag. It might fit a phone, slim card case, car keys and sunglasses in a fabric case, but not much else. The difference between the Brillant MM and Mini is like  2-3 sizes down (like    they need a PM size or something).


Hi, if you don’t mind would you please show some inside pictures of Brillant mini, like how you fit iphone plus and what can fit inside. I would be very thankful.


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Hi, if you don’t mind would you please show some inside pictures of Brillant mini, like how you fit iphone plus and what can fit inside. I would be very thankful.


I am not at my primary home right now! I most certainly can when I return in about 10 days


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/spring-summer-2019
> Here is a pic of the Brillant mini in lapis/gold.


That one is phenomenal!! You know which one I died for in London? If it was not a mini,  I think I might have had to leave with it!


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> I am not at my primary home right now! I most certainly can when I return in about 10 days


Sure  thank you so much


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> That one is phenomenal!! You know which one I died for in London? If it was not a mini,  I think I might have had to leave with it!


The blue one in the front is called libellule or dragonfly because of all the colours. It is on my “someday” list. The technical prowess of tinting and glazing the skin is extraordinary.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> The blue one in the front is called libellule or dragonfly because of all the colours. It is on my “someday” list. The technical prowess of tinting and glazing the skin is extraordinary.


Do you know if it ever came in a larger size or just the mini?


----------



## aksaiyo

Hello!
Also wondering if any European or UK ladies can share the price of a Tempete mini in Belgium, France, UK? Are the prices cheaper in Belgium rather than France even though both are in euros? 
Also would love to know prices of the tempete mini in exotic leathers as well! 

I have a micro tempete but i’m itching to also get one a size up. I bought my first from a boutique in my country (Taiwan) but it’s very overpriced here, even more expensive than the US prices.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Do you know if it ever came in a larger size or just the mini?


I saw Libellule in the Brillant and Tempête models, both in mini. Think the Tempête showcased the skins better. Was told that the labour-intensive process to dye the skins made it uneconomical to create the bag in larger sizes. That said, have you ever inquired about a special order from Delvaux? I haven’t, but know they exist.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> I saw Libellule in the Brillant and Tempête models, both in mini. Think the Tempête showcased the skins better. Was told that the labour-intensive process to dye the skins made it uneconomical to create the bag in larger sizes. That said, have you ever inquired about a special order from Delvaux? I haven’t, but know they exist.


I have not but I most certainly WILL! I will let u know what they say?


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I have not but I most certainly WILL! I will let u know what they say?


Yes, please!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Yes, please!


Ok here we go. Any of these can be ordered in Brillant MM or Tempete MM (I assume minis too). Lead time is 6-8 months, 50% deposit required to start the work. Tempete MM and Brillant MM are the same price for MTO - $34800 USD. 

For the ostrich I didn't ask, but I think it's like     15-18k USD.


----------



## Passerine123

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go. Any of these can be ordered in Brillant MM or Tempete MM (I assume minis too). Lead time is 6-8 months, 50% deposit required to start the work. Tempete MM and Brillant MM are the same price for MTO - $34800 USD.
> 
> For the ostrich I didn't ask, but I think it's like     15-18k USD.



Thanks, very helpful. Can you special order a "touch" version that is a mix of exotic and more standard leather? I have seen a Tempete done that way and really like it.


----------



## TraceySH

Passerine123 said:


> Thanks, very helpful. Can you special order a "touch" version that is a mix of exotic and more standard leather? I have seen a Tempete done that way and really like it.


like    this?


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Ok here we go. Any of these can be ordered in Brillant MM or Tempete MM (I assume minis too). Lead time is 6-8 months, 50% deposit required to start the work. Tempete MM and Brillant MM are the same price for MTO - $34800 USD.
> 
> For the ostrich I didn't ask, but I think it's like     15-18k USD.



Wow! That was fast! Excellent intel; thanks so much. The lead time seems quite reasonable.


----------



## Passerine123

TraceySH said:


> like    this?


Yes, exactly. Can you order a color (from the colors available that season) or do you have to stick with whatever colors they've done the touch exotic in? And roughly what is the price (I specifically have the Tempete MM  in mind). Thank you!


----------



## TraceySH

Passerine123 said:


> Yes, exactly. Can you order a color (from the colors available that season) or do you have to stick with whatever colors they've done the touch exotic in? And roughly what is the price (I specifically have the Tempete MM  in mind). Thank you!


Do you want to PM me for my SA info? He is wonderful!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Wow! That was fast! Excellent intel; thanks so much. The lead time seems quite reasonable.


I will know more tomorrow. I guess everyone in France doesn’t work for most of August. Jealous


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I will know more tomorrow. I guess everyone in France doesn’t work for most of August. Jealous


Yes, this was the last big week-end of summer.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TraceySH said:


> Also kind of debating this one....what do you guys think of the color? Would greys/ blacks be better than browns/ taupes? Thank you in advance for any opinions. It's a monster purchase


This is so stunning!!!!! Omg!


----------



## TraceySH

And here it is


----------



## TraceySH

And a sweet gift from my SA ....


----------



## Tasha1

OMG . speechless
and modelling pics please


----------



## TraceySH

Thank you I am in love!! I am casual today headed to the strip for some shopping but here u go...


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> And here it is


Magnificent!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Thank you I am in love!! I am casual today headed to the strip for some shopping but here u go...


You and the handbag look amazing!!!


----------



## Tasha1

thank you *Tracey*
a divine bag 
she matches any outfit, I think


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Thank you I am in love!! I am casual today headed to the strip for some shopping but here u go...


Chic and pretty. You made the right choice. Congrats!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Chic and pretty. You made the right choice. Congrats!


Thank you so much. I'd better have geez $$$


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> thank you *Tracey*
> a divine bag
> she matches any outfit, I think


Thank you thank you thank you I totally agree!!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Cool Breeze said:


> You and the handbag look amazing!!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Monaliceke

TraceySH said:


> I am going with this one instead!!! It has a metallic glaze in the grooves that's sort of a silver? I am dying since I love purple!


Yes, I have seen this at the store, it’s really beautiful but I didn’t had the gut to ask for the price


----------



## JolieS

The Delvaux Autumn-Winter 2019/20 announcement is out. This season the theme is leather treated as a textile - a wonderful showcase for the advanced artistry of the Delvaux craftsmen IMO. There are a few limited editions, like the smocked leather effect on a Tempête, that don’t appear in this announcement. Also there are a couple new styles: Brillant Fly and Pin Bucket.
Enjoy!
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/autumn_winter19-1/autumn_winter19/spring-summer-2019-1


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> Thank you I am in love!! I am casual today headed to the strip for some shopping but here u go...


Such a magnificent piece. Looking precious on you


----------



## TraceySH

luxemadam said:


> Yes, I have seen this at the store, it’s really beautiful but I didn’t had the gut to ask for the price


Yeah don't ask about the price. It's nauseating. BUT. I buy so much crap I would almost rather spend a ton on something special than a ton on lots of things that aren't all that unique?


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Such a magnificent piece. Looking precious on you


Thank you SO much. I am afraid I've crossed into exotics and I am also afraid I might not be able to come back


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> The Delvaux Autumn-Winter 2019/20 announcement is out. This season the theme is leather treated as a textile - a wonderful showcase for the advanced artistry of the Delvaux craftsmen IMO. There are a few limited editions, like the smocked leather effect on a Tempête, that don’t appear in this announcement. Also there are a couple new styles: Brillant Fly and Pin Bucket.
> Enjoy!
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collections/autumn_winter19-1/autumn_winter19/spring-summer-2019-1


I LOVE the one that looks like    corduroy!


----------



## Tasha1

On the way to Zurich my hubby took some pics in the Delvaux store, the Brussels airport.


----------



## TraceySH

Setup for tonight! And a certain vogue editor in chief is coming (AW anyone?). Excited for Delvaux.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Setup for tonight! And a certain vogue editor in chief is coming (AW anyone?). Excited for Delvaux.


Have fun, and please give us a report!


----------



## TraceySH

TraceySH said:


> Setup for tonight! And a certain vogue editor in chief is coming (AW anyone?). Excited for Delvaux.


The timing didn’t work for me to go! I am dying cuz I had to miss. My SA has Christina Zeller make me a video though so I fell over dead for like, the next month! Seriously I will treasure that forever! (I wish we could post videos).  Next year hopefully my schedule will be clearer. So some of the bags they have on display are absolutely insane creations that never went into production, along with special orders that are out of this world. The director of “New York Stories” is Anna Wintour’s son-in-law, so cool she was there.


----------



## JolieS

More photos of the NYC event, plus the film.
https://www.delvaux.com/en/diary/ne...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newyorkstories


----------



## Tasha1

OH the first picture, the real masterpiece


----------



## lulilu

TraceySH said:


> Setup for tonight! And a certain vogue editor in chief is coming (AW anyone?). Excited for Delvaux.



I am not in the city either and had to turn down the invite.  I am really wishing i went.


----------



## TraceySH

lulilu said:


> I am not in the city either and had to turn down the invite.  I am really wishing i went.


I would have I think shifted some things to go, looking back. Maybe next year???


----------



## lulilu

TraceySH said:


> I would have I think shifted some things to go, looking back. Maybe next year???



I know, right?  My SA did mention the food and the dinner, but I didn't think it would be as nice as it was.


----------



## TraceySH

So this is funny
https://pagesix.com/2019/09/09/rihannas-1k-purse-is-ridiculously-tiny/


----------



## serenityneow

Wonderful deals to be had here!  If you can work a way to stop here on your travels, it is well worth it!



Tasha1 said:


> On the way to Zurich my hubby took some pics in the Delvaux store, the Brussels airport.
> 
> View attachment 4531380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531381


----------



## serenityneow

Ha! Yeah, even Rihanna is laughing at it.  But she may as well take it for a spin, since she certainly didn't pay for it.  



TraceySH said:


> So this is funny
> https://pagesix.com/2019/09/09/rihannas-1k-purse-is-ridiculously-tiny/


----------



## TraceySH

serenityneow said:


> Ha! Yeah, even Rihanna is laughing at it.  But she may as well take it for a spin, since she certainly didn't pay for it.


Perhaps. But Delvaux doesn't pay celebrities to wear their products ever. She doesn't shop at the boutique, she shops at Barney's so no telling what they do or don't do. But she has been photographed with many Delvaux over the years. They even made Lady Gaga return hers when she borrowed for a photo shoot. Julianne Moore chose to purchase hers from Julia. 

No doubt the super mini tiny bags are on trend w/ Jacquemus, Fendi, Prada, LV and even Chanel for 19k (see below) making itty bitty ones that barely hold a lipstick. Delvaux was making these charms long before that, so no doubt they will be used as an on trend item despite that not being their purpose.  Not my thing, but trendy is trendy. I just collect them b/c they are fun to look at!


----------



## TraceySH

update on special order in libelulle! - it took this long for them to confirm they could source the skins for a larger bag. This particular one will take 6 months to make and payment is 50% now, 50% when done, and will have the below colors for a Brillant MM w/ irid hardware. Some of the croc are much easier to source in skins that are larger, but this one apparently is more difficult so will be more than the retail for a regular croc Brillant MM b/c of that. Typically the MTO (made to order) are the same as the retail for the bags just FYI....If anyone is ever interested in doing an MTO, seriously, my SA is beyond beyond amazing...


----------



## JolieS

OMG how fabulous! I can’t wait to see it! Libellule is my HG Delvaux bag.


----------



## DoggieBags

I saw this amazing brilliant MM at the 5th Ave boutique last week. The gold and silver strips are not painted on. They are metal strips inset into the skin.


----------



## JolieS

Oh, I so agree that the Delvaux artistry and craftsmanship are the best in the business now. This model is called Rainbow.


----------



## JolieS

Oh, I so agree that the Delvaux artistry and craftsmanship are the best in the business now. This model is called Rainbow.


----------



## TraceySH

A little early bday present from hubs  I have this in the tempete version, and always liked the brillant. Voila! I think a perfect bag for most every occasion


----------



## JolieS

Happy Birthday. What a way to celebrate!


----------



## DoggieBags

TraceySH said:


> A little early bday present from hubs  I have this in the tempete version, and always liked the brillant. Voila! I think a perfect bag for most every occasion


Congrats and happy birthday! What a great present !


----------



## Lala-purse

TraceySH said:


> A little early bday present from hubs  I have this in the tempete version, and always liked the brillant. Voila! I think a perfect bag for most every occasion


Wao its gorgeous, is it mini?
If you are back I would be very grateful if you can show what fits in Brilliant mini, especially iphone plus. Thanks  and again its such a beautiful piece, wear it in good health.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Happy Birthday. What a way to celebrate!


Thank you!! I am very grateful!!


----------



## TraceySH

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats and happy birthday! What a great present !


Thank you! It's just a tad bit easier to get older when you have great handbags right?


----------



## TraceySH

Moq87 said:


> Wao its gorgeous, is it mini?
> If you are back I would be very grateful if you can show what fits in Brilliant mini, especially iphone plus. Thanks  and again its such a beautiful piece, wear it in good health.


No it's an MM. The mini, to me, is ridiculously tiny. It's hard to even get my larger sized iPhone in there with just a few things. I would say a phone, keys, a card case, and lip balm? That's about it. The MM of course fits everything with ease, full sized wallet, sunglasses, small O case, etc etc. I made the mistake of getting one mini Brillant, I would not do that again


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> it's an MM.


Gorgeous 
What kind of leather is it? Just got my hubby's question if I have a wish
I saw a beautiful lizard  bag, (  mini ladyDior), but Delvaux  conquered my heart


----------



## Tasha1

Who has any information about these bags?




size ( mini or MM), leather, price and are the other colours available?

thanks


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Who has any information about these bags?
> View attachment 4539782
> View attachment 4539783
> 
> 
> size ( mini or MM), leather, price and are the other colours available?
> 
> thanks


Hey @Tasha1 the below one looks like   the lizard bag I have? And above that, is that a croc? the pics aren't too clear!!!


----------



## Tasha1

*Tracey, * you are right
It is a pity that they are Mini
I got their prices in euros,  as well
1 delvaux lizard = 2,5 lady dior lizard, mini of course.
But the stitched Brilliant and Tempete are in my mind .....


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> *Tracey, * you are right
> It is a pity that they are Mini
> I got their prices in euros,  as well
> 1 delvaux lizard = 2,5 lady dior lizard, mini of course.
> But the stitched Brilliant and Tempete are in my mind .....


you can have one made!!!??


----------



## Tasha1

I think we will go to the nearest boutique, Antwerp ,to see the bags.


TraceySH said:


> you can have one made!!!??


I will try this option as well
The best boutique is in Brussels, but DH refuses to drive there and the trains are not reliable


----------



## Beauty2c

Tasha1 said:


> I think we will go to the nearest boutique, Antwerp ,to see the bags.
> 
> I will try this option as well
> The best boutique is in Brussels, but DH refuses to drive there and the trains are not reliable



https://www.barneys.com/product/delvaux-brillant-mm-alligator-satchel-504714557.html
us$34,450 in croc.


----------



## Tasha1

By the way Delvaux has stock sale in Belguim twice a year


----------



## Tasha1

lilinko said:


> us$34,450 in croc.


I saw a preloved croc brilliant, hardly used, just 12 000 euros


----------



## Beauty2c

Tasha1 said:


> By the way Delvaux has stock sale in Belguim twice a year


Do you know when approximately?


----------



## lulilu

Tasha1 said:


> By the way Delvaux has stock sale in Belguim twice a year



When is the sale???  Are Belgium prices generally cheaper than the rest of Europe?  I am hoping to go to Belgium in January.


----------



## Tasha1

About sale
I read an article, the stock sale was mentioned


----------



## Tasha1

lulilu said:


> Are Belgium prices generally cheaper than the rest of Europe?


the prices are the same, but in the Brussels airport they are cheaper, but the stock isn't great ( see my picture above)


----------



## textilegirl

Wondering if anyone has seen the new GM Fly Brilliant.....


----------



## Tasha1

The paper mentions that the stock sale is held between the end of April and the beginning of May. it announces in a local paper or you can inquire the store.
Finally I got someone useful on telephone. She will email me their present stock.
They don't have lizard Brilliant MM, but I can order one


----------



## Tasha1

Do you know
Het merk is sinds 2011 wel in Chinese handen (c)
The Chinese has owned the company since 2011???


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Do you know
> Het merk is sinds 2011 wel in Chinese handen (c)
> The Chinese has owned the company since 2011???


Yes!!
https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...bier-first-heritage-brands-bridging-east-west
run by Jean-Marc Loubier who was I believe head of LVMH for a decade?

also interesting...


----------



## Tasha1

Thank you, Tracey
it reminds me Royal Asscher,   known for connoisseurs only.....


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Thank you, Tracey
> it reminds me Royal Asscher,   known for connoisseurs only.....


True! I also think there's a big difference between people having a token item from a brand (like    A tempete or A brillant, similar to A chanel jumbo etc) and truly LOVING the brand - the people, the AD, the vision, the history etc. I think the company that owns them appears to truly love the brand.


----------



## lulilu

TraceySH said:


> True! I also think there's a big difference between people having a token item from a brand (like    A tempete or A brillant, similar to A chanel jumbo etc) and truly LOVING the brand - the people, the AD, the vision, the history etc. I think the company that owns them appears to truly love the brand.



Not everyone can afford multiple bags at 8K each.  Aside from l"humour, I only have 3 of the limited edition summer bags.  So I guess I am a "fair weather" fan.


----------



## TraceySH

lulilu said:


> Not everyone can afford multiple bags at 8K each.  Aside from l"humour, I only have 3 of the limited edition summer bags.  So I guess I am a "fair weather" fan.


I think you misunderstood my sentiment completely. Many people buy a token bag from a brand and become disinterested in anything else - the evolution of the brand, who owns it or how it's growing or changing. It's not just Delvaux, it's every brand. People invest so much money in a bag but don't know the first thing about the brand. Clearly you are interested in the brand b/c you are on here regularly. I am not sure how the disconnect happened but I certainly did not mean to come across as you perceived.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> you can have one made!!!??



No

I got their answer that they don't make Brilliant MM in lizard leather on order
they only make minis


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies, 
I have joined the Delvaux club



*Tracey,  *I so like your bags, that I chose an easy way, just copy them.
I wanted that one very much



but she didn't match my clothes, I wear the black a lot 


and she is a big light spot. I postpone this bag till warmer days.


----------



## Tasha1

Two divas




That silver bag stole my heart, She is my next purchase


----------



## Tasha1

Lizards





impeccable
but they are only minis
The Brilliant is fine but the bottom bothers me because of her width. I am not sure about this bag

And some more


----------



## Tasha1

And about sales
Only in Brussels for VIP customers, a special invite is required.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Ladies,
> I have joined the Delvaux club
> View attachment 4551805
> 
> 
> *Tracey,  *I so like your bags, that I chose an easy way, just copy them.
> I wanted that one very much
> View attachment 4551807
> 
> 
> but she didn't match my clothes, I wear the black a lot
> View attachment 4551808
> 
> and she is a big light spot. I postpone this bag till warmer days.


Hi @Tasha1 so which ones did you get?? I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> so which ones did you get??


my first pic


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> my first pic
> View attachment 4551901


I love this one! Did you see the strap that goes with it too? And CONGRATS woo hoo!!!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Did you see the strap that goes with it too?




yes I did. But the strap is rather stiff and I didn't buy it


----------



## Searno29

So we finally got to reveal the bag! Such a stunner! (Both bag and wifey and bump!) On our route to Paris for fashion week SS20 courtesy of Delvaux. I'm in absolute awe of this brand!


----------



## Tasha1

Searno29 said:


> So we finally got to reveal the bag! Such a stunner! (Both bag and wifey and bump!) On our route to Paris for fashion week SS20 courtesy of Delvaux. I'm in absolute awe of this brand!



Great choice!!!
It was a third bag on hold for me, but I passed it because of  smooth leather. I am not a right person for this kind of leather.


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> So we finally got to reveal the bag! Such a stunner! (Both bag and wifey and bump!) On our route to Paris for fashion week SS20 courtesy of Delvaux. I'm in absolute awe of this brand!


I love this! I am a sucker for ombré  congrats!!!!


----------



## Searno29

Tasha1 said:


> Great choice!!!
> It was a third bag on hold for me, but I passed it because of  smooth leather. I am not a right person for this kind of leather.


It is quite delicate but looking at vintage Tempete bags, I think they age beautifully so hoping it will patina really well. They did say we can send it in to be buffed and polished once it gains a few scratches


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> I love this! I am a sucker for ombré  congrats!!!!


Thank you! It was love at first sight


----------



## TraceySH

Here we go! S/S 20. There is a new size of Tempete - the PM. It's a tiny bit smaller than the MM, but taller. Interesting.


----------



## TraceySH

continued...


----------



## TraceySH

continued...


----------



## TraceySH

if you notice, they are now making "bag jewelry" but just for the Brillants (round handles).


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> continued...


We were there too!! Had such a good time! How insane were the white crocs with all that embroidery! Works of art! We were in awe!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Here we go! S/S 20.


Europe is behind, business as usual

Thanx for pic,  must start a new wish list, S/S 20


----------



## JolieS

News from Delvaux regarding a new font for their logo, hot stamping, and opportunities for personalization at certain boutiques
https://www.delvaux.com/en/diary/de...ter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=hotstamping


----------



## Wigglebean

Now that the nyc shop is open, the secret is out. Delvaux is going to get super hot, more expensive  and more common. Bummer. I was enjoying obsessing over a brand virtually unknown in these parts.


----------



## JolieS

Wigglebean said:


> Now that the nyc shop is open, the secret is out. Delvaux is going to get super hot, more expensive  and more common. Bummer. I was enjoying obsessing over a brand virtually unknown in these parts.


Not sure I follow your logic. Delvaux has limited production, and is a high-end, luxury brand. Increased availability in one market is unlikely to have an effect on prices. It didn’t when they expanded into the Asian market. Don’t think the brand will ever be common unless Delvaux decides to expand production by opening more factories. So go ahead and enjoy obsessing.


----------



## DoggieBags

Wigglebean said:


> Now that the nyc shop is open, the secret is out. Delvaux is going to get super hot, more expensive  and more common. Bummer. I was enjoying obsessing over a brand virtually unknown in these parts.


I think it’s going to take awhile for delvaux to make much headway in the saturated high end luxury bag market in the US. I’ve been in the NY store several times. The bags are lovely and look very well made, the SAs are very friendly and knowledgeable, the store is nice and spacious and it’s a ghost town. Bags i’ve Looked at are still there months later. I overheard one of the SAs muttering to another about how he hoped they’d get more foot traffic now that the Apple store renovation was finally finished next door. I think the store is well worth a visit and hope they do develop a more dedicated following in the US.


----------



## Wigglebean

JolieS said:


> Not sure I follow your logic. Delvaux has limited production, and is a high-end, luxury brand. Increased availability in one market is unlikely to have an effect on prices. It didn’t when they expanded into the Asian market. Don’t think the brand will ever be common unless Delvaux decides to expand production by opening more factories. So go ahead and enjoy obsessing.


I hope you are right. In my area, it’s not uncommon to see  women carry  the Hermès birkin to the gym, Every teenager carries an lv, Chanel or Hermès. So while the Hermès production of the birkin is limited, it’s still a regular part of many women’s closets. I.e. I have never seem a Delvaux on anyone but me. Based on the  influencers  focusing on the bag more and the new U.S. store, I expect things will pick up in the market soon. From what I can tell from YouTube videos , in Asia , many girls who have bag collections and make videos seem to include the brand in their repertoire.


----------



## Tasha1

I got this card from Dealvaux



The SA thanks me for my purchase, and DH and me are always welcome there even for a glass of champagne.
I let the bag ( the Tempete) being seen in Hermes and Dior. My SAs admitted  her high quality of artistry.
This brand has stolen my heart.


----------



## TraceySH

DoggieBags said:


> I think it’s going to take awhile for delvaux to make much headway in the saturated high end luxury bag market in the US. I’ve been in the NY store several times. The bags are lovely and look very well made, the SAs are very friendly and knowledgeable, the store is nice and spacious and it’s a ghost town. Bags i’ve Looked at are still there months later. I overheard one of the SAs muttering to another about how he hoped they’d get more foot traffic now that the Apple store renovation was finally finished next door. I think the store is well worth a visit and hope they do develop a more dedicated following in the US.


Both of their stores in London were like    this every time I've been there also. So much of what they sell is via text/ remote clientele who don't have the opportunity to go into the stores. They do have a lot of back stock though, which I have found to be advantageous when looking for something! (Chanel does too by the way, and hermes, etc). It's also like    walking into say, Chopard, looking for a watch they produced 3 years ago and being so happy they still have stock left (I did this a couple of months ago). They are not in it to kill the handbag market, or take over, just to have a presence as an alternative to those wanting something nonconforming. 

Also the price points are pretty high, and they don't have a full spectrum of products, so those coming in are mostly target shoppers. They have gone from I think 18 stores to 44 in the last few years, so that also does say something. The brand's profits are increasing which is good. 

Lastly, I guess you can always tell the popularity of a brand by the amount of super fakes out there. I had to call TRR last week and tell them YOU HAVE A FAKE BRILLANT FOR SALE on your site! It was pretty convincing too. Thankfully they took it down.


----------



## DoggieBags

TraceySH said:


> Both of their stores in London were like    this every time I've been there also. So much of what they sell is via text/ remote clientele who don't have the opportunity to go into the stores. They do have a lot of back stock though, which I have found to be advantageous when looking for something! (Chanel does too by the way, and hermes, etc). It's also like    walking into say, Chopard, looking for a watch they produced 3 years ago and being so happy they still have stock left (I did this a couple of months ago). They are not in it to kill the handbag market, or take over, just to have a presence as an alternative to those wanting something nonconforming.
> 
> Also the price points are pretty high, and they don't have a full spectrum of products, so those coming in are mostly target shoppers. They have gone from I think 18 stores to 44 in the last few years, so that also does say something. The brand's profits are increasing which is good.
> 
> Lastly, I guess you can always tell the popularity of a brand by the amount of super fakes out there. I had to call TRR last week and tell them YOU HAVE A FAKE BRILLANT FOR SALE on your site! It was pretty convincing too. Thankfully they took it down.


Ouch. But yes I guess you know the brand is hot if it’s worth faking.


----------



## TraceySH

A couple of Madame Chaine PM. My first Madame’s and wow. I LOVE them! Perfect size. And slip pocket in the back is awesome for a large phone. Closure is seamless. Ordering more of course. And on the side, don’t forget to get Delvaux from Barneys sale!!! Going out of business!


----------



## piperdog

Any opinions on nubuck (how does it wear, color transfer issues, etc.)?  I have my eye on a pre-loved Givry in nubuck that would be my first Delvaux bag. Thank you.


----------



## TraceySH

Here is the Madame Chaine in vison...


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Here is the Madame Chaine in vison...



what a colour!!!!!
those lizard bags ( being seen in Antwerp) are in my head


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> what a colour!!!!!
> those lizard bags ( being seen in Antwerp) are in my head


Delvaux does the best exotics BY FAR.

Also from my SA at Barneys. Right now all Delvaux is 5% off advertised and another 10% off with an SA...


----------



## Tasha1

We don't have off here


----------



## TraceySH

Oh please help. This came in for me. Before I ordered the MTO (which will be here in late Dec/ Jan) I asked to see this. OMG.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Oh please help. This came in for me. Before I ordered the MTO (which will be here in late Dec/ Jan) I asked to see this.



Definitely yours!!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Definitely yours!!!!


Supposed to be here tomorrow AM. Might be time to sell come stuff if I keep it


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Might be time to sell come stuff if I keep it



Prefer the best one to many good ones. At least it is no common bag which you can see a lot)))


----------



## DoggieBags

Not even close to the wonderful Croc brilliant posted by TraceySH  but here’s my Givry Sellier in noir with ghw. I wasn’t aware this bag was still in production until I saw it in the store. It’s surprisingly light even with all the hardware. The strap is adjustable to go from shoulder bag to crossbody and it has a zip large back exterior pocket for my phone, etc. so I don’t have to keep opening up my bag. I may have found my new work bag.


----------



## Cool Breeze

DoggieBags said:


> Not even close to the wonderful Croc brilliant posted by TraceySH  but here’s my Givry Sellier in noir with ghw. I wasn’t aware this bag was still in production until I saw it in the store. It’s surprisingly light even with all the hardware. The strap is adjustable to go from shoulder bag to crossbody and it has a zip large back exterior pocket for my phone, etc. so I don’t have to keep opening up my bag. I may have found my new work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586378


You picked out a beautiful bag!  You’ll get a lot of use out of it plus tons of compliments.  So happy for you!


----------



## TraceySH

DoggieBags said:


> Not even close to the wonderful Croc brilliant posted by TraceySH  but here’s my Givry Sellier in noir with ghw. I wasn’t aware this bag was still in production until I saw it in the store. It’s surprisingly light even with all the hardware. The strap is adjustable to go from shoulder bag to crossbody and it has a zip large back exterior pocket for my phone, etc. so I don’t have to keep opening up my bag. I may have found my new work bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4586378


I love this bag! I’ve been wondering about it for some time as it looks like a fantastic everyday bag. The leather looks amazing!!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Supposed to be here tomorrow AM. Might be time to sell come stuff if I keep it


Gorgeous bag. If you can, of course get this one. But you might want to see how different it looks from the one you posted back in August? 
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Gorgeous bag. If you can, of course get this one. But you might want to see how different it looks from the one you posted back in August?
> Let us know what you decide.


So I am about to get it here this morning....these are the two I will have now, and the first pic is the one that is the MTO due next month (it's in customs now). So I will have these 3 alligator Brillant MM size. I think they are pretty different? Of course tho, any suggestions or opinions much appreciated!!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here she is!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> So I will have these 3 alligator Brillant MM size


Great start!!!! Vive Delvaux!!!!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Ok here she is!


Thanks for the photos. All 3 are gorgeous bags. As I think I said earlier, I swoon for the MTO - my personal HG bag. You indicate that all 3 might be a stretch for you right now, so here is some feedback for your decision-making:
The chocolate bag with the pinky/lavender wash appears to be in the same colour family as the new caramel colour with ivory wash, that is, earth-tones. Only you know if they are distinct enough to have a unique place in your wardrobe.
Thing is, Delvaux is always going to come out with new colourways and new treatments for their exotic bags to tempt you. If you’re building a collection of exotics, you might want to wait until a new model that is really different from the chocolate and the MTO appears. 
Again, all 3 are very beautiful. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Tasha1

*Tracey, * the bags are very very gorgeous!!! 
If you can keep the last one, do it. The colour is neutral and it is a day bag.
 We see Chanels, Diors, Birkins too much, but these ones are very unique, special.


----------



## DoggieBags

TraceySH said:


> Ok here she is!


The three are very different IMO. All really lovely although the first pic with colored hardware is really making me reconsider getting a brilliant
Just out of curiosity, do you have other delvaux bag styles or have you stayed with the Brilliant exclusively to date?


----------



## TraceySH

DoggieBags said:


> The three are very different IMO. All really lovely although the first pic with colored hardware is really making me reconsider getting a brilliant
> Just out of curiosity, do you have other delvaux bag styles or have you stayed with the Brilliant exclusively to date?


Hey there! The brillant is an amazing timeless Delvaux epitome piece - and I have a few of those like    8 or so I think. I have right now I think 6 tempete MM and 3 madame chaine?? They each have their merits and drawbacks tho, the madame is the easiest to use. The tempete is easy except sometimes the clasp doesn't self-guide, if that makes sense, so one must use both hands. It's also narrow and can tip over. The brilliant is VERY easy to put things in, and is stable on any surface, but you sort of have to "teach" your bag to open and close (buckle becomes more molded over time). 

The iridescent hardware, I cannot WAIT to see it on the MTO!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> *Tracey, * the bags are very very gorgeous!!!
> If you can keep the last one, do it. The colour is neutral and it is a day bag.
> We see Chanels, Diors, Birkins too much, but these ones are very unique, special.


I am deciding. I ended up going to H today and really just tore it up so I might have to hide for awhile


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Thanks for the photos. All 3 are gorgeous bags. As I think I said earlier, I swoon for the MTO - my personal HG bag. You indicate that all 3 might be a stretch for you right now, so here is some feedback for your decision-making:
> The chocolate bag with the pinky/lavender wash appears to be in the same colour family as the new caramel colour with ivory wash, that is, earth-tones. Only you know if they are distinct enough to have a unique place in your wardrobe.
> Thing is, Delvaux is always going to come out with new colourways and new treatments for their exotic bags to tempt you. If you’re building a collection of exotics, you might want to wait until a new model that is really different from the chocolate and the MTO appears.
> Again, all 3 are very beautiful.
> Good luck deciding!


Thank you so much for your feedback!! The chocolate as you see in the pics is actually purple with mauve iridescent wash, it's my favorite color (pink and purple actually). The caramel is a great everyday bag, but I am not as WOWED by it as I maybe should be. It's gorgeous, and if I had lotto money just lying around, I'd keep it. The purple and the MTO make me freak out, this one is gorgeous but I don't like  , lose all sense of gravity when I see it??


----------



## JolieS

I hear you! Why not wait for another spectacular exotic, that is at the level of the mauve and MTO? My hunch is that you won’t have to wait long!


----------



## DoggieBags

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much for your feedback!! The chocolate as you see in the pics is actually purple with mauve iridescent wash, it's my favorite color (pink and purple actually). The caramel is a great everyday bag, but I am not as WOWED by it as I maybe should be. It's gorgeous, and if I had lotto money just lying around, I'd keep it. The purple and the MTO make me freak out, this one is gorgeous but I don't like  , lose all sense of gravity when I see it??


I saw the mauve brilliant in the store and loooved the color but was unsure about the Brilliant way of opening. I was worried that the leather part that went into the buckle would show too much wear with repeated buckling and unbuckling. I’m pretty new to Delvaux and only have a Givry and a Tempete MM so far. It sounds like you haven’t had any problems with wear on your Brilliants. And that added width for extra stability in the Brilliant vs the Tempete is making me rethink the Brilliant even more. It’s also my impression that Delvaux uses the most interesting exotics primarily on the Brilliant line. Thanks very much for the great analysis of strengths and weaknesses of the different bags. 
And if the caramel colored one doesn’t have the same impact as the other 2 have on you, then maybe best to wait for the next amazing thing delvaux comes up with.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> I hear you! Why not wait for another spectacular exotic, that is at the level of the mauve and MTO? My hunch is that you won’t have to wait long!


Soooo true. I should stop looking for a bit, but I just can’t help myself! And I know more are around the corner I will freak over. Thank you for the pearls of wisdom and sanity


----------



## Tasha1

Tracey, if you are not feeling : the left hand is grabbing the bag and the right one is pulling out your cc to pay, the thing is not yours.
I always listen to my arse, it never let me down.

 The price of this bag is huge and you mustn't have any doubts. Yes,  it is an everyday bag and  if you are looking for WOW at this rate, then drop it, another one will appear on your path.

I saw a lizard dior, it was ok, but the lizard delvaux conquered my heart and mind


----------



## DoggieBags

For those who like the bag charms, these recently came out


----------



## Sunshine mama

DoggieBags said:


> For those who like the bag charms, these recently came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587364
> View attachment 4587363
> View attachment 4587362


LOVE them all!!!  Especially the panda and the teapot!


----------



## Spongebaby

Hello everyone

I'm traveling to Barcelona in a couple of weeks and am very tempted to get the Delvaux tempete in the MM size. Does anyone know the current price for this style? 
In advance, thanks!


----------



## JolieS

Depends on the leather: box calf, crispy calf, etc


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Ok here she is!



Did you leave her? She's the classic of all classics. Spring, Summer, Autumn and (dry) Winter there's no time and nowhere you can't take this baby.

Tour others are very special but very different. If you have other bags you can wear everyday and all occasions then there's no point in keeping a bag that doesn't wow you.

I also think it's sometimes better to space out special buys. I bought 3 H bags this year but 2 turned up out of nowhere, only one planned. I'm H-appy because the 'extra' 2 were on my list anyway but it does feel like a LOT. 

Really enjoy your purple and your new MTO. Who knows what the new seasons will bring. No hurry.


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> Did you leave her? She's the classic of all classics. Spring, Summer, Autumn and (dry) Winter there's no time and nowhere you can't take this baby.
> 
> Tour others are very special but very different. If you have other bags you can wear everyday and all occasions then there's no point in keeping a bag that doesn't wow you.
> 
> I also think it's sometimes better to space out special buys. I bought 3 H bags this year but 2 turned up out of nowhere, only one planned. I'm H-appy because the 'extra' 2 were on my list anyway but it does feel like a LOT.
> 
> Really enjoy your purple and your new MTO. Who knows what the new seasons will bring. No hurry.


FOR NOW. They are trying to get one from Canada, and I am saying PLEASE DO IT SLOWLY cuz I've spend my wad (from this and new H stuff) for the next century. Apparently fish & wildlife, who had the bag for a month, really handled it to the point of having stains inside, and rubbing the bottom feet, taking plastic off other spots, etc. The issue was raised all the way to the top, and they were SO PISSED. They do a triple check when it comes from the mother ship, and F&W basically ruined it. I posted the lovely pics before I opened the inside, which changed my response to say the least. 

It IS one of the best everyday colors and casual even at that. So that's the short and long answers, but that beautiful caramel color is something isn't it? There's. a part of me that was glad it was put off in this way to give me more space between these hefty exotics, like    you said...


----------



## Tropical punch

Spongebaby said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I'm traveling to Barcelona in a couple of weeks and am very tempted to get the Delvaux tempete in the MM size. Does anyone know the current price for this style?
> In advance, thanks!


About 4400€


----------



## MollyRoses

Pondering between a delvaux brilliant mini or Chanel 19k tweed small!!! Ahh decisions.


----------



## TraceySH

If anyone is looking for a VERY WELL PRICED Devlaux Tempete MM black on black, there is one listed on TRR brand new for $1995...Which is amazing for someone looking to pick up a Delvaux, nauseating for anyone to see resale that low...


----------



## rosemali

Hi,  Is there anyone who can help me authenticate this Delvaux bags , they are selling from TRR website with good price. As heard TRR has selling fake .....
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/delvaux-tempete-mm-leather-satchel-651xu
https://www.therealreal.com/product...llant-bag-Kz_Qa2tTnc4-7vOeICNSlU0?position=69


----------



## snibor

I don’t know if anyone mentioned but there’s a lot of Delvaux sale bags on Barney’s website.  It’s 10% off then another 10


----------



## JolieS

The Delvaux holiday collection has arrived! This year the theme is celebration of the house’s 190th anniversary. There are some nice gift ideas in the collection, in addition of course to some over-the-top bags. Enjoy!
https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=190years


----------



## TraceySH

snibor said:


> I don’t know if anyone mentioned but there’s a lot of Delvaux sale bags on Barney’s website.  It’s 10% off then another 10


Are 15% off now and will be another 15% off tomorrow!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> The Delvaux holiday collection has arrived! This year the theme is celebration of the house’s 190th anniversary. There are some nice gift ideas in the collection, in addition of course to some over-the-top bags. Enjoy!
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/collecti...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=190years


I wish the glass mosaic looking ones were not in mini size only! they are so pretty!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I wish the glass mosaic looking ones were not in mini size only! they are so pretty!


I’m a mini girl, so the size of this Brillant doesn’t bother me. If the bag were MM, the reflective metal shards might be too bling-y. In my wardrobe this would be a dressy bag, so bigger also might look like  too much embellishment.
My new resolution going forward with Delvaux is to buy at least 1 bag that to me epitomizes each new collection, rather than buying bags at random. Want to stay focused and build a true collection rather than a Delvaux bag wardrobe. We’ll see how that works.
In any case, from what I see of the 190th collection, the bag with shards is it. Will contact my SA to she what she says.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> I’m a mini girl, so the size of this Brillant doesn’t bother me. If the bag were MM, the reflective metal shards might be too bling-y. In my wardrobe this would be a dressy bag, so bigger also might look like  too much embellishment.
> My new resolution going forward with Delvaux is to buy at least 1 bag that to me epitomizes each new collection, rather than buying bags at random. Want to stay focused and build a true collection rather than a Delvaux bag wardrobe. We’ll see how that works.
> In any case, from what I see of the 190th collection, the bag with shards is it. Will contact my SA to she what she says.


It's really beautiful - MY SA sent pics of it a couple of weeks ago. I think in the US we didn't get the white, only the black. I wish there was a size between the mini and MM tho, as the mini is just too small for me & the MM yeah, it's pretty large...I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> It's really beautiful - MY SA sent pics of it a couple of weeks ago. I think in the US we didn't get the white, only the black. I wish there was a size between the mini and MM tho, as the mini is just too small for me & the MM yeah, it's pretty large...I can't wait to see what you get!


The intel I have is that Delvaux is coming out with a new intermediate size between the mini and MM, beginning SS 2020. 
As I live many hours by plane away from either NYC or Western Europe, my buying is done long-distance, so it will be a few weeks until I decide what to purchase from this collection.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> The intel I have is that Delvaux is coming out with a new intermediate size between the mini and MM, beginning SS 2020.
> As I live many hours by plane away from either NYC or Western Europe, my buying is done long-distance, so it will be a few weeks until I decide what to purchase from this collection.


I know they are for tempete!! I have pictures of that one! But I didn't know they were for the Brillant! That would be brilliant!! ha!


----------



## TraceySH

On sale you guys what do you think?


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> On sale you guys what do you think?


Gorgeous skins and artistry with Delvaux, as always. The berry colour is quite luscious. Just a question of personal taste. For me, I prefer Delvaux painting/glazing/inserts on exotics. 
Was this model part of the “Spotlight” collection a couple seasons ago?


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> On sale you guys what do you think?



I would consider 2 things
1 how much of?
2 If I wanted this bag full-priced.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> I would consider 2 things
> 1 how much of?
> 2 If I wanted this bag full-priced.


I am waiting until it's 40% off...AND...it would be pretty high up there. Yes I would want it but not sure I would swing for it at full price. If I had tons of funds? sure!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Barney’s is having a good final sale and there is a very nice selection of Delvaux.


----------



## DoggieBags

I just picked up this lizard Madame at the Barney’s closeout sale at 40% off. Barney’s started their bankruptcy sale at 5% off which was ridiculous. I kept an eye on a few bags and kept waiting as the discounts gradually increased. I was thrilled to see this one was still available now that all the bags are at 40% off.


----------



## DoggieBags

Forgot to mention I also picked up one of the Magritte sky long wallets also at Barney’s at 40% off


----------



## Tasha1

DoggieBags said:


> just picked up this lizard Madame at the Barney’s closeout sale at 40% off


Great choice

I put my eyes on the Lizard Madam as well but I wish we had sale on it here, in Europe,  but mission impossible.


----------



## J.ni

I considering a Brillant mini. Can someone help with the price in Singapore vs price in Belgium?


----------



## Cleda

DoggieBags said:


> I just picked up this lizard Madame at the Barney’s closeout sale at 40% off. Barney’s started their bankruptcy sale at 5% off which was ridiculous. I kept an eye on a few bags and kept waiting as the discounts gradually increased. I was thrilled to see this one was still available now that all the bags are at 40% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614714



GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## baggybagg

TraceySH said:


> I know they are for tempete!! I have pictures of that one! But I didn't know they were for the Brillant! That would be brilliant!! ha!


 
Hi! Do u happen to know the price for new tempete size? The one between mini and MM. And will they increase the price for new season SS 2020?? Thanks in advance


----------



## JolieS

To my knowledge, the new size Tempête won’t be available until the SS20 collection hits the stores. My boutique will begin to receive the collection in March, according to my SA.
As with all Delvaux bags, the type of leather influences the price: crispy calf is less expensive than box calf, both less expensive than ostrich, which is less expensive than croc, for example. 
I find my SA to be very responsive to email enquiries. Why don’t you try your nearest Delvaux boutique for pricing answers? Good luck in your search.


----------



## sandeyes

Does anyone know if Delvaux (US) will take a phone order without a prior in-store purchase history?


----------



## TraceySH

sandeyes said:


> Does anyone know if Delvaux (US) will take a phone order without a prior in-store purchase history?


Absolutely they will! Let me know if you want my SA's direct # she is amazing


----------



## sandeyes

TraceySH said:


> Absolutely they will! Let me know if you want my SA's direct # she is amazing


Great! Thank you and yes, please dm me her information!


----------



## Delvauxgirl

sandeyes said:


> Does anyone know if Delvaux (US) will take a phone order without a prior in-store purchase history?


Yes we do. You may contact me at d.atkins@delvaux.com for sale inquiries. We would need to verify your information and you will need to sign an authorization form as well. I would be delighted to assist you further. My name is Dee.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

TraceySH said:


> Absolutely they will! Let me know if you want my SA's direct # she is amazing


Hey Tracey


----------



## hikarupanda

Carrying my Madame today!


----------



## JolieS

hikarupanda said:


> Carrying my Madame today!


Love the rainbow Madame You wear it well.


----------



## lulilu

Did anyone get the email with new bags coming soon?


----------



## lulilu




----------



## papuqe_gucci

I love that mini tempete on chain!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lulilu




----------



## lulilu




----------



## lulilu




----------



## lulilu

If anyone needs a NY SA, pm me for information.


----------



## lulilu

I love the toile bags, coolbox and madame.


----------



## JolieS

lulilu said:


> View attachment 4641544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641547
> 
> View attachment 4641548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641549


Those beaded embellishments are works of art!


----------



## JolieS

lulilu said:


> Did anyone get the email with new bags coming soon?
> 
> View attachment 4641526
> 
> View attachment 4641527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641528
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641529


I’m loving the new size Tempête that is between the mini and MM, and have one on order. Not a chain girl, so the new Tempête with chains doesn’t speak. Delvaux crispy calf just gets better and better - more beautiful graining than any other maker offers  IMO.
 Yay Spring/Summer 2020!


----------



## Searno29

I really like their SoCool bag. The leather on that is soooo nice! They have a tan/white version that was also really nice but the all black version was just pure class. Very under the radar but exudes luxury on so many levels.


----------



## Tasha1

papuqe_gucci said:


> I love that mini tempete on chain!!!!!!!!!



and in mauve


----------



## Tasha1

lulilu said:


> Did anyone get the email with new bags coming soon?



I got an email, only colours were mentioned.


----------



## papuqe_gucci

New to this forum but just wanted to share a photo of my Delvaux. I'm obsessed with it.


----------



## JolieS

papuqe_gucci said:


> View attachment 4642142
> 
> 
> New to this forum but just wanted to share a photo of my Delvaux. I'm obsessed with it.


Welcome to another Delvaux fan!


----------



## Delvauxgirl

If anyone needs assiatance with Delvaux pieces in the NYC boutique. I am here to help. Most of these new pieces will not be in stores until March/April. However, im can help with questions you may have.

 Best,
Dee.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

JolieS said:


> Those beaded embellishments are works of art!



For the beaded and embroidered pieces only a few pieces will be made. They are gorge


----------



## Delvauxgirl

I


Tasha1 said:


> I got an email, only colours were mentioned.


 Sent a few photos to clients. If you need additional pics let me know...


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Tasha1 said:


> and in mauve


4 colors were produced,
Ivory, mauve, sand and lime green.. if youd like pics let me know


----------



## lulilu

papuqe_gucci said:


> View attachment 4642142
> 
> 
> New to this forum but just wanted to share a photo of my Delvaux. I'm obsessed with it.



Love it!


----------



## hikarupanda

JolieS said:


> I’m loving the new size Tempête that is between the mini and MM, and have one on order. Not a chain girl, so the new Tempête with chains doesn’t speak. Delvaux crispy calf just gets better and better - more beautiful graining than any other maker offers  IMO.
> Yay Spring/Summer 2020!



Do you have the dimensions for this new size? I bought the mini but returned it as it was too small to fit my stuff, but MM is too big for my frame.


----------



## Tasha1

Delvauxgirl said:


> if youd like pics let me know



thank you from your offer, but I am from Europe and my lovely SA assists me greatly.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Tasha1 said:


> thank you from your offer, but I am from Europe and my lovely SA assists me greatly.


 Youre so welcome


----------



## JolieS

hikarupanda said:


> Do you have the dimensions for this new size? I bought the mini but returned it as it was too small to fit my stuff, but MM is too big for my frame.


According to the Delvaux website, measurements for the new Tempête are: 
21cm x 16 x 8.2
Hope this helps.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I am obsessed with the Brilliant but don't have the best history with bags that are "fussy" to open...they tend to end up unused in favor of styles that are more easy to access. Has anyone else experienced this? It is so beautiful it may be worth the struggle. I am really tempted!


----------



## Baghera

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I am obsessed with the Brilliant but don't have the best history with bags that are "fussy" to open...they tend to end up unused in favor of styles that are more easy to access. Has anyone else experienced this? It is so beautiful it may be worth the struggle. I am really tempted!


What I have is a Brilliant GM which I need to lay down to open with 2 hands.  I hope this helps.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Baghera said:


> What I have is a Brilliant GM which I need to lay down to open with 2 hands.  I hope this helps.



Thank you so much! And congrats...it’s such a stunning bag!!!


----------



## papertiger

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I am obsessed with the Brilliant but don't have the best history with bags that are "fussy" to open...they tend to end up unused in favor of styles that are more easy to access. Has anyone else experienced this? It is so beautiful it may be worth the struggle. I am really tempted!



It's a lovely bag but I found it trickier than an H Kelly.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> I am obsessed with the Brilliant but don't have the best history with bags that are "fussy" to open...they tend to end up unused in favor of styles that are more easy to access. Has anyone else experienced this? It is so beautiful it may be worth the struggle. I am really tempted!


OriginalBalenciaga - I have 2 mini Brilliant bags and do not find it difficult to open them.


----------



## hikarupanda

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> OriginalBalenciaga - I have 2 mini Brilliant bags and do not find it difficult to open them.



I remember a Barneys SA showed me the trick to open it, but I forgot how to do it too. I’m still interested in the mini Brillant too but the closure is my biggest concern.


----------



## misstran

It’s that time again! Getting the itch to shop. I’ve been eyeing this bag for awhile now. What do you guys think? I love the unique design.


----------



## textilegirl

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> OriginalBalenciaga - I have 2 mini Brilliant bags and do not find it difficult to open them.


I have the MM and find it really easy to open and close, one handed in fact. I don’t carry a lot so the weight of what’s inside doesn’t sag the bag open; it’s easy to simply grab the buckle and the strap and just thread the strap through and pull up. The catch seems to slot into place in the strap and it’s closed.


----------



## hikarupanda

misstran said:


> It’s that time again! Getting the itch to shop. I’ve been eyeing this bag for awhile now. What do you guys think? I love the unique design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647293



I like it — it’s like an art piece but at the same time due to the colors it’s quite wearable and not too loud. It’s very architectural.


----------



## JolieS

misstran said:


> It’s that time again! Getting the itch to shop. I’ve been eyeing this bag for awhile now. What do you guys think? I love the unique design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647293


This design is from the F/W 2019 collection which had the theme of leather worked as fabric. This example is masterful, and is displayed nicely on the Tempête model. Very bold graphic design.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

hikarupanda said:


> I remember a Barneys SA showed me the trick to open it, but I forgot how to do it too. I’m still interested in the mini Brillant too but the closure is my biggest concern.


Hikarupanda - I would not worry about the closure, it’s easy after you are shown how to open and close.  I usually wear my bags crossbody and have no issues getting things in and out of the bag.


----------



## hikarupanda

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hikarupanda - I would not worry about the closure, it’s easy after you are shown how to open and close.  I usually wear my bags crossbody and have no issues getting things in and out of the bag.


Can you show me? Since Barneys is closing there’s no store near me.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

papertiger said:


> It's a lovely bag but I found it trickier than an H Kelly.





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> OriginalBalenciaga - I have 2 mini Brilliant bags and do not find it difficult to open them.





textilegirl said:


> I have the MM and find it really easy to open and close, one handed in fact. I don’t carry a lot so the weight of what’s inside doesn’t sag the bag open; it’s easy to simply grab the buckle and the strap and just thread the strap through and pull up. The catch seems to slot into place in the strap and it’s closed.



Thank you so much for the feedback! I may have to learn to adapt because I just love the style


----------



## Delvauxgirl

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hikarupanda - I would not worry about the closure, it’s easy after you are shown how to open and close.  I usually wear my bags crossbody and have no issues getting things in and out of the bag.



Its so much easier to open once in a crossbody style.. for the brillant, just lift the flap until the buckle pin comes free. For tempete, just click the closure clasp on the underside of the flap..and whola...lol


----------



## VanCleefandApples

I am thinking of buying a Tempete, however it’s hard to work out what the leather is as they’re almost all listed as “calf leather” 

Is this leather similar to swift? It looks lightly grained and a similar sheen to my swift Kelly that I adore.

Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Zebra_Bv

Hi there,
Questions for those owning a Brillant - can you provide insights regarding box vs. grained (sellier?) leather? The color I'm interested in is Black in the size MM. Both look amazing (in pictures online), can't decide which to get.

I'd like to use the brillant as an everyday bag. Would box leather hold up?

Also does the box leather bag keep its shape over time? They look kind of smushed in the side view on some of the pre-owned bag websites. But they look great in the other views.

Anything else to consider in box vs. grained leather for the brillant?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JolieS

Zebra_Bv said:


> Hi there,
> Questions for those owning a Brillant - can you provide insights regarding box vs. grained (sellier?) leather? The color I'm interested in is Black in the size MM. Both look amazing (in pictures online), can't decide which to get.
> 
> I'd like to use the brillant as an everyday bag. Would box leather hold up?
> 
> Also does the box leather bag keep its shape over time? They look kind of smushed in the side view on some of the pre-owned bag websites. But they look great in the other views.
> 
> Anything else to consider in box vs. grained leather for the brillant?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Box leather is sublime, but scratches/scuffs will be more apparent. If you’re looking for an everyday bag, you might be more satisfied with a grained leather. As for the bag keeping its shape, it all depends on whether you stuff it when not in use. All leathers will relax a bit over time. Delvaux quality is impeccable, and they guarantee their bags, so you can put your mind at rest that you’re purchasing a quality product.
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

JolieS said:


> Box leather is sublime, but scratches/scuffs will be more apparent. If you’re looking for an everyday bag, you might be more satisfied with a grained leather. As for the bag keeping its shape, it all depends on whether you stuff it when not in use. All leathers will relax a bit over time. Delvaux quality is impeccable, and they guarantee their bags, so you can put your mind at rest that you’re purchasing a quality product.
> Good luck in your decision!



JolieS, Thanks for your reply! So insightful! You got me with box leather being sublime!


----------



## Delvauxgirl

VanCleefandApples said:


> I am thinking of buying a Tempete, however it’s hard to work out what the leather is as they’re almost all listed as “calf leather”
> 
> Is this leather similar to swift? It looks lightly grained and a similar sheen to my swift Kelly that I adore.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance


Dear VanCleefandA
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 pples,
The tempete is calf skin with a lightly smoother appearance. However, you are correct, skin is very lightly grained. Delvaux calls it Calf Souple. It is a souple leather soft to the touch with a texture inbetween the grained (Rodeo leather ) and the smooth leather ( box calf ).  I hope this helps. I have sent a photo upclose and further away of the tempete for you to see...


----------



## Monique1004

I’ve been away too long from TPF... 
Santa did bring me a mini Mutin for Xmas last year though.


----------



## JolieS

Monique1004 said:


> I’ve been away too long from TPF...
> Santa did bring me a mini Mutin for Xmas last year though.


Adorable and practical!


----------



## TraceySH

Here are some new items at the store!! I am debating the smocked tempete GM what do you guys think?


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> Here are some new items at the store!! I am debating the smocked tempete GM what do you guys think?


I love the smock! Probably one of my favorite from the new collection.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> I love the smock! Probably one of my favorite from the new collection.


I had reserved so long ago, but then my SA left the company, and apparently it didn't translate. So it's there now BUT I just got word that my MTO is in NY!!! Through customs. A VERY LONG 6 month wait! I am dying to see it.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Here are some new items at the store!! I am debating the smocked tempete GM what do you guys think?


The smocked will be a collector’s item: leather treated as fabric. It is fabulous. They made very few. 
What size is the Trench? I tried it in black crispy calf with red painted edging in large, but it was too heavy for me. 
The Tempête crispy calf has such gorgeous veining - really shows beautifully in this colour.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> The smocked will be a collector’s item: leather treated as fabric. It is fabulous. They made very few.
> What size is the Trench? I tried it in black crispy calf with red painted edging in large, but it was too heavy for me.
> The Tempête crispy calf has such gorgeous veining - really shows beautifully in this colour.
> Let us know what you decide!


The trench is the GM, the really big size. I can imagine they are super heavy too, but great work and travel bags maybe? I agree with you that the smocked will be a collector's item! I might have to get it, but then I got news that my MTO will be in the store by Friday so I am like    $$$$ ugh


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> The trench is the GM, the really big size. I can imagine they are super heavy too, but great work and travel bags maybe? I agree with you that the smocked will be a collector's item! I might have to get it, but then I got news that my MTO will be in the store by Friday so I am like    $$$$ ugh


Yes, I was considering Trench GM for a travel bag in crispy calf as that is fairly sturdy leather. But the weight was just too much, and the buckle fastening is not practical for travel IMO. But still dream about it.  Off topic, but my Ferragamo Studio bag works quite well for travel. I know you have some too.
Can’t wait to see your order - it is a Libellule as I remember.​


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Yes, I was considering Trench GM for a travel bag in crispy calf as that is fairly sturdy leather. But the weight was just too much, and the buckle fastening is not practical for travel IMO. But still dream about it.  Off topic, but my Ferragamo Studio bag works quite well for travel. I know you have some too.
> Can’t wait to see your order - it is a Libellule as I remember.​


Yep. THE LAST ONE. The artist who made that skin has left the company. So no more Libellule. AND this will be the ONLY Brillant MM ever done in the Libellule. Should be a banging day to get it!!! Ferragamo studio bags are amazing by the way.


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Yep. THE LAST ONE. The artist who made that skin has left the company. So no more Libellule. AND this will be the ONLY Brillant MM ever done in the Libellule. Should be a banging day to get it!!! Ferragamo studio bags are amazing by the way.


No more Libellule. I missed the boat totally. Will have to live vicariously through your order.​


----------



## Searno29

That alligator trench is everything! Such a work of art. But it's a BIG bag, with a hefty price tag too! I'm not a huge fan of the Libellule for some reason, maybe in person its nicer? The crispy calf one is also beautiful.  Happy shopping! On a side note, has anyone considered or purchased the SoCool bag yet?


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> That alligator trench is everything! Such a work of art. But it's a BIG bag, with a hefty price tag too! I'm not a huge fan of the Libellule for some reason, maybe in person its nicer? The crispy calf one is also beautiful.  Happy shopping! On a side note, has anyone considered or purchased the SoCool bag yet?


I haven't considered the SoCool yet! Which one are you looking at? And attached are the pics of the Libellule that made me fall in love with it....my version will (very) soon be here...lastly, I wish Delvaux would make some fantastic totes or other bags in versions of the Tempete or Brillant that are easier to access (open with top handles??)


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> I haven't considered the SoCool yet! Which one are you looking at? And attached are the pics of the Libellule that made me fall in love with it....my version will (very) soon be here...lastly, I wish Delvaux would make some fantastic totes or other bags in versions of the Tempete or Brillant that are easier to access (open with top handles??)


I mean yeah, they really are works of art and I applaud Delvaux for taking such risks with an expensive and rare skin but for me personally I prefer single toned skins. I just think it looks better. At a push I admire a Himalayan, but that's it. Put it this way, if I had the funds to purchase an exotic it would be in a single matte colour. I've only seen two types of the SoCool, one in black and one in tan/cream. Whilst the tan one looked nicer and more chic, I cant get the black one out of my mind. I'm hoping it will be a staple and still be available in a few months time as lifes too busy with an upcoming newborn to travel to a boutique at the moment. Maybe after the summer! I also really like the mini bucket (was it called Le Pin??)


----------



## JolieS

Searno29 said:


> I mean yeah, they really are works of art and I applaud Delvaux for taking such risks with an expensive and rare skin but for me personally I prefer single toned skins. I just think it looks better. At a push I admire a Himalayan, but that's it. Put it this way, if I had the funds to purchase an exotic it would be in a single matte colour. I've only seen two types of the SoCool, one in black and one in tan/cream. Whilst the tan one looked nicer and more chic, I cant get the black one out of my mind. I'm hoping it will be a staple and still be available in a few months time as lifes too busy with an upcoming newborn to travel to a boutique at the moment. Maybe after the summer! I also really like the mini bucket (was it called Le Pin??)


To me the technical skill and artistry required to make tinted alligator or croc, or exotics inlaid with marquetry is what sets Delvaux apart. Sure, they make “plain” exotics which are exquisite, but a tinted or inlaid one can take any outfit to the next level. Nobody in the business does exotics better IMO.
The Le Pin bucket bag is cute: they are featuring a cheery red one for Valentine’s Day. Not a bucket bag type myself. As for the SoCool, haven’t handled one yet. 
Wishing you a safe delivery.


----------



## Searno29

JolieS said:


> To me the technical skill and artistry required to make tinted alligator or croc, or exotics inlaid with marquetry is what sets Delvaux apart. Sure, they make “plain” exotics which are exquisite, but a tinted or inlaid one can take any outfit to the next level. Nobody in the business does exotics better IMO.
> The Le Pin bucket bag is cute: they are featuring a cheery red one for Valentine’s Day. Not a bucket bag type myself. As for the SoCool, haven’t handled one yet.
> Wishing you a safe delivery.


Oh for sure, why is why I admire them so much  but it's just not to my personal taste. Even in store I always gravitate towards more neutral colours. Delvaux come up with some quirky colourways and some are not to my liking, I can't get excited by the coloured edge paint especially in the neon colours. I'm more drawn to their neutral range. I saw a camel/beige ostrich Tempete in Paris and thought it was the bomb. Yeah I got my wife a NeoNoe in black epi last year but she really likes Delvaux's version, and I gravitate to anything with superior leather so I definitely want to get her one at some point. But for now everything is baby orientated so once we get in the swing of things I think it's time to go shopping again! Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I am debating the smocked tempete GM what do you guys think?



nice bag
is it only in black?


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> nice bag
> is it only in black?


Yes just the black. It's expensive for the bag, and it's just the plain on the back of the bag. I might not spring for this since the MTO is here (and I have 2 H appts between today and tomorrow )


----------



## TraceySH

Presenting... the last and only Delvaux brillant mm in libelulle!


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> Presenting... the last and only Delvaux brillant mm in libelulle!


My dream bag!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> My dream bag!! Absolutely stunning.


It turned out even prettier than I had imagined!! I need to go into hiding now for awhile no more bags


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> It turned out even prettier than I had imagined!! I need to go into hiding now for awhile no more bags


Love the hardware on the bag too! It's so hard to resist buying Delvaux bags. They always come out with something FUN and NEW every season.


----------



## TraceySH

misstran said:


> Love the hardware on the bag too! It's so hard to resist buying Delvaux bags. They always come out with something FUN and NEW every season.


I know. And so different from everyone else. And the quality is there!!


----------



## misstran

TraceySH said:


> I know. And so different from everyone else. And the quality is there!!


Yes! Quality is amazing. The SAs I’ve dealt with so far are all nice too. They never pressure me to buy anything and is so patient with answering questions and sending me pics of bags. I’m debating on selling off some Chanel for a lizard or croc.  Dream bag!! Hopefully a reality one day haha


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Presenting... the last and only Delvaux brillant mm in libelulle!


My heart just stopped. This is beyond gorgeous. Wear her in good health!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Presenting... the last and only Delvaux brillant mm in libelulle



fainted, 
divine
thanks for sharing 
enjoy


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> My heart just stopped. This is beyond gorgeous. Wear her in good health!


Thank you!! I have literally got to go hide for awhile now. Really I have to. This is a big one


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> fainted,
> divine
> thanks for sharing
> enjoy


Thank you @Tasha1


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> Presenting... the last and only Delvaux brillant mm in libelulle!


Exceptional. Congratulations on acquiring such a piece! The attention to detail is phenomenal!


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> Exceptional. Congratulations on acquiring such a piece! The attention to detail is phenomenal!


Thank you SO very much! I am excited about it!! I will take a family pic with all 3 alligator brillant mm here soon!


----------



## Tasha1

Today I visited Delvaux boutique. What's wrong with me? My heart didn't sing
Nice bags but I didn't want to crab any.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Today I visited Delvaux boutique. What's wrong with me? My heart didn't sing
> Nice bags but I didn't want to crab any.
> View attachment 4677336
> View attachment 4677337
> View attachment 4677338
> View attachment 4677339


Hey @Tasha1 I am so sorry they didn't have anything wonderful! I honestly am not a huge fan of the collection right now....I am hoping for something much more inspiring for fall!!


----------



## JolieS

The Autumn-Winter 2020-21 collection preview is out. The theme is “Poetic and Enchanted.” Looks like there are some fabulously embellished bags.
https://www.delvaux.com/en/diary/autumn-winter-2020-2021


----------



## Angelblake

TraceySH said:


> Presenting... the last and only Delvaux brillant mm in libelulle!



Beautiful! Is this in Bruges?


----------



## Flowerlily

Trunkshow Moda Operandi
https://www.modaoperandi.com/delvaux-fw20


----------



## TraceySH

Angelblake said:


> Beautiful! Is this in Bruges?


It’s in my house  it was a MTO.


----------



## Angelblake

TraceySH said:


> It’s in my house  it was a MTO.


Woah! It looks just like the Delvaux boutiques I know


----------



## TraceySH

Angelblake said:


> Woah! It looks just like the Delvaux boutiques I know


This is when it arrived in NYC after 7 months of waiting! Below is it going out on the town last night


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> This is when it arrived in NYC after 7 months of waiting! Below is it going out on the town last night


Fabulous


----------



## Angelblake

TraceySH said:


> This is when it arrived in NYC after 7 months of waiting! Below is it going out on the town last night


Stunning :o


----------



## Delvauxgirl

New pieces have arrived at the NY Delvaux store.. PM me for deets ❤


----------



## Delvauxgirl

TraceySH said:


> This is when it arrived in NYC after 7 months of waiting! Below is it going out on the town last night


Love it...and yr bottegas too..


----------



## TraceySH

Delvauxgirl said:


> Love it...and yr bottegas too..


Thank you I love them!


----------



## papuqe_gucci

TraceySH said:


> It’s in my house  it was a MTO.



Wow your closet is goals


----------



## Tasha1

Flowerlily thanx for your info

Unfortunately, I couldn't find anything special and will pass it again


----------



## misstran

Delvauxgirl said:


> New pieces have arrived at the NY Delvaux store.. PM me for deets ❤
> 
> View attachment 4683544
> View attachment 4683545
> View attachment 4683546
> View attachment 4683547
> View attachment 4683548



Love the crocodile but I can’t afford it It’s beautiful!


----------



## alexvi

Ladies, I need help authenticating this mini brilliant. I was gonna go with ***************** but i read on here that they’re not really good at authenticating. Please help a girl out


----------



## papuqe_gucci

This lady posted a nice fake vs real photo you can use, but I'm not sure if fakes have gotten better at it or not since then.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-delvaux.308118/page-4#post-32329564


----------



## alexvi

papuqe_gucci said:


> This lady posted a nice fake vs real photo you can use, but I'm not sure if fakes have gotten better at it or not since then.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-delvaux.308118/page-4#post-32329564


Thanks for the reply! I think this one's a fake because the engraving on the buckle looks like the fake one on this post. I also looked for authentic mini and counted the stitching on the front. I'm not sure if i'm correct but the authentic ones seem to have 13 stitches while this one has 16 i think.


----------



## michumichu

Delvauxgirl said:


> If anyone needs assiatance with Delvaux pieces in the NYC boutique. I am here to help. Most of these new pieces will not be in stores until March/April. However, im can help with questions you may have.
> 
> Best,
> Dee.


Hi Dee! Is the Brillant coming out in the size PM (Between MM and mini)? I want that size! Please let me know.


----------



## Tasha1

Found this 

she advises to buy on a resale market

any thoughts?


----------



## JolieS

This YouTuber is not particularly knowledgeable about either Delvaux or Hermès, which to me detracts from her credibility. That said, yes, Delvaux bags on the second-hand market can cost about half the price of a new bag. They aren’t status symbols like some other brands: they are more quiet luxury, under-the-radar. Therefore there is less demand for them on resale.

Personally, I don’t buy to resell, so to me the transactional value is not important. I’m trying to build a collection of Delvaux, buying a couple bags/season that best express to me the theme or spirit of that particular collection. I couldn’t do that buying on the resale market.

So it It all depends on your goals and shopping habits. I’ve never bought a used bag of any brand. This is a personal choice, with no judgement of those who do. 

One of the drawbacks of buying used is authenticity. In the video in question, for example, the large, pink, slouchy “Brillant” with a very small buckle was a really bad fake.


----------



## misstran

Finally got my Victorian!! I’m so in love. Delvaux has the sweetest SA and quality bag!


----------



## JolieS

misstran said:


> Finally got my Victorian!! I’m so in love. Delvaux has the sweetest SA and quality bag!
> 
> View attachment 4688731


A real collector’s piece. Beautiful!


----------



## Tasha1

*JolieS*
Thank you for your honest answer
I don't buy bags to resell either.
I have only 2 second hand bags but the owner hardly used them, it is old ysl bags. 
I like my bags and I buy what really appeals me.
The only preloved bag I would buy is a croc delvaux, but I haven't met the right one for me yet.


----------



## Tasha1

misstran said:


> Finally got my Victorian!!



really masterpiece


----------



## papuqe_gucci

I'm always worried to buy second hand because of all the fakes floating around.


----------



## MollyRoses

So interested in buying my first delvaux brilliant! The bag looks soooo gorgeous. Was pondering between a brilliant or an Hermes Constance. What are your thoughts? Constance vs Brilliant


----------



## IntheOcean

misstran said:


> Finally got my Victorian!! I’m so in love. Delvaux has the sweetest SA and quality bag!
> 
> View attachment 4688731


Gorgeous bag! Wow  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

misstran said:


> Finally got my Victorian!! I’m so in love. Delvaux has the sweetest SA and quality bag!
> 
> View attachment 4688731


A real work of art!


----------



## JolieS

MollyRoses said:


> So interested in buying my first delvaux brilliant! The bag looks soooo gorgeous. Was pondering between a brilliant or an Hermes Constance. What are your thoughts? Constance vs Brilliant


Here are some thoughts: 
-Both brands are top-notch quality, and guaranteed for life of bag.
-Constance has obvious branding with the large H buckle; the Delvaux D on the Brillant buckle is more discrete.
-The shape of the bags is soooo different. You’d have to try them both to see which suits your needs and personal style. A similar Delvaux model to Constance would be the Madame.
-With Delvaux, if the boutique has the bag, you can buy it - no games like at Hermès. They’ll even order it for you if they can.
Good luck in making your decision!


----------



## michumichu

Does anyone know a good place to send a Delvaux handbag for repairs? Mostly for corner wear (scruffs, faded paint) but I’m also wondering if it would be possible to re-plate chipping or polish tarnished hardware. 

Please let me know. I’m not looking for perfection, it’s a vintage bag in very good condition, I just want to give the bag more years to be used.

Lastly, if I can’t find a good repair place in the USA, does Delvaux have a bag spa similar to the Hermes one? If so, how does it work?


----------



## MollyRoses

JolieS said:


> Here are some thoughts:
> -Both brands are top-notch quality, and guaranteed for life of bag.
> -Constance has obvious branding with the large H buckle; the Delvaux D on the Brillant buckle is more discrete.
> -The shape of the bags is soooo different. You’d have to try them both to see which suits your needs and personal style. A similar Delvaux model to Constance would be the Madame.
> -With Delvaux, if the boutique has the bag, you can buy it - no games like at Hermès. They’ll even order it for you if they can.
> Good luck in making your decision!


Thanks a bunch! Due to current pandemic, I guess I’ll need to wait until fall.  
But so excited to go and try on the bags! I really love the quiet - no huge logo of the delvaux brilliant! So many colors to choose from!


----------



## JolieS

michumichu said:


> Does anyone know a good place to send a Delvaux handbag for repairs? Mostly for corner wear (scruffs, faded paint) but I’m also wondering if it would be possible to re-plate chipping or polish tarnished hardware.
> 
> Please let me know. I’m not looking for perfection, it’s a vintage bag in very good condition, I just want to give the bag more years to be used.
> 
> Lastly, if I can’t find a good repair place in the USA, does Delvaux have a bag spa similar to the Hermes one? If so, how does it work?



Good news! Delvaux offers “spa” services for their bags. I’ve not had to use the service, but if you contact a Delvaux boutique, they’ll tell you how the process works. 

Personally, I wouldn’t let a non-Delvaux repair outlet touch the bag. Delvaux might not accept a bag that has been repaired by someone else. 

Good luck!


----------



## michumichu

JolieS said:


> Good news! Delvaux offers “spa” services for their bags. I’ve not had to use the service, but if you contact a Delvaux boutique, they’ll tell you how the process works Personally, I wouldn’t let a non-Delvaux repair outlet touch the bag. Delvaux might not accept a bag that has been repaired by someone else.
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks for the advice! Nice to know they provide this service, I will contact them and ask how it works.


----------



## textilegirl

michumichu said:


> Thanks for the advice! Nice to know they provide this service, I will contact them and ask how it works.


I’ve wondered about this as well and would appreciate any information you can share about your experience, thanks!


----------



## Tasha1

Delvaux has closed all its stores worldwide since 16 March. 
I received an email yesterday


----------



## michumichu

My two favorite bags! Valextra “Iside” Medium and Delvaux “Brillant” PM. I find these bag’s size perfect! They fit a lot but are not heavy. 

I’m thinking about adding an Hermes Kelly in size 25 or 28. I don’t want a mini bag or a very large heavy bag. I had a Kelly 32 and I found it too large/bulky and too heavy.


----------



## ilovemydog

I just purchased a pre-loved brillant mm in box calfskin leather

I’m  excited and can’t wait to get it. Once I get it I will try to remember to post pics here. And then I am on ban island for the remainder of the year until my birthday although I will be keeping an eye out for a black tempete mm


----------



## ilovemydog

Hi, I hope everyone had a fabulous Easter. 

I just received my Delvaux brillant MM in box calfskin. I am in love with the leather. I was worried that the bag might look too big on my frame since I am short, but it doesn’t look oversized at all.

I can’t wait to use it someday but until lockdown is over I will admire it in my display case


----------



## Cool Breeze

ilovemydog said:


> Hi, I hope everyone had a fabulous Easter.
> 
> I just received my Delvaux brillant MM in box calfskin. I am in love with the leather. I was worried that the bag might look too big on my frame since I am short, but it doesn’t look oversized at all.
> 
> I can’t wait to use it someday but until lockdown is over I will admire it in my display case
> View attachment 4710016


Congratulations on your beautiful bag!


----------



## misstran

ilovemydog said:


> Hi, I hope everyone had a fabulous Easter.
> 
> I just received my Delvaux brillant MM in box calfskin. I am in love with the leather. I was worried that the bag might look too big on my frame since I am short, but it doesn’t look oversized at all.
> 
> I can’t wait to use it someday but until lockdown is over I will admire it in my display case
> View attachment 4710016



Your bag is beautiful! I love the box calf too! Enjoy


----------



## michumichu

ilovemydog said:


> Hi, I hope everyone had a fabulous Easter.
> 
> I just received my Delvaux brillant MM in box calfskin. I am in love with the leather. I was worried that the bag might look too big on my frame since I am short, but it doesn’t look oversized at all.
> 
> I can’t wait to use it someday but until lockdown is over I will admire it in my display case
> View attachment 4710016



Beautiful!!!


----------



## swallowtails

JolieS said:


> Good news! Delvaux offers “spa” services for their bags. I’ve not had to use the service, but if you contact a Delvaux boutique, they’ll tell you how the process works.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn’t let a non-Delvaux repair outlet touch the bag. Delvaux might not accept a bag that has been repaired by someone else.
> 
> Good luck!



Do you know if the spa services apply to older Delvaux bags? Recently came upon a lovely shoulder bag from the brand that is apparently more than 10 years old and looks like it. I'm wondering it it's worth the risk and whether Delvaux could help with restoring it.


----------



## JolieS

swallowtails said:


> Do you know if the spa services apply to older Delvaux bags? Recently came upon a lovely shoulder bag from the brand that is apparently more than 10 years old and looks like it. I'm wondering it it's worth the risk and whether Delvaux could help with restoring it.


Delvaux guarantees their bags for life. They have a group of artisans dedicated to restoration/repair. I haven’t used the spa service, so don’t know about timeframes or costs, especially during this pandemic when their workshops and retail outlets are closed. That said, I can’t say what kind of miracles they can work if the bag has been heavily used/abused without proper care.
Good luck!


----------



## swallowtails

JolieS said:


> Delvaux guarantees their bags for life. They have a group of artisans dedicated to restoration/repair. I haven’t used the spa service, so don’t know about timeframes or costs, especially during this pandemic when their workshops and retail outlets are closed. That said, I can’t say what kind of miracles they can work if the bag has been heavily used/abused without proper care.
> Good luck!



Thank you for the info, will have to think over it then. Whenever I come across a vintage Delvaux I'm always surprised as Delvaux doesn't seem to showcase their older/retired models very much.


----------



## Passerine123

swallowtails said:


> Thank you for the info, will have to think over it then. Whenever I come across a vintage Delvaux I'm always surprised as Delvaux doesn't seem to showcase their older/retired models very much.



I'm always on the lookout for older Delvaux in excellent condition, especially those with the old Delvaux signature clip that they dropped some years back. I got pipped at the post last year when a reseller in Belgium had a beautiful example of the Georges bag (photo below), my all-time favorite Delvaux model. I'm still kicking myself for not buying it new when we lived in Brussels just a 10 minute walk from the Blvd de Waterloo flagship. They had one in this chocolate brown trimmed with a touch of croco exotic on the handles and the leather trim underneath the handle.


----------



## swallowtails

Passerine123 said:


> I'm always on the lookout for older Delvaux in excellent condition, especially those with the old Delvaux signature clip that they dropped some years back. I got pipped at the post last year when a reseller in Belgium had a beautiful example of the Georges bag (photo below), my all-time favorite Delvaux model. I'm still kicking myself for not buying it new when we lived in Brussels just a 10 minute walk from the Blvd de Waterloo flagship. They had one in this chocolate brown trimmed with a touch of croco exotic on the handles and the leather trim underneath the handle.
> 
> View attachment 4714736


What a lovely bag! I have not seen this model but I like the interesting shape, it's not one you see often on handbags these days. And the version you described sounds even more beautiful.


----------



## JolieS

swallowtails said:


> Thank you for the info, will have to think over it then. Whenever I come across a vintage Delvaux I'm always surprised as Delvaux doesn't seem to showcase their older/retired models very much.


Not sure what you mean by “Delvaux doesn’t seem to showcase their older/retired models very much.” The iconic Brillant, Tempête and Madame are all models that have been around for decades. They appear in different colours, leathers and treatments in 2 collections/year. Delvaux has a museum in Brussels, open to the public, that showcases their vintage models. When the COVID pandemic dies down, the museum is worth a visit.


----------



## swallowtails

JolieS said:


> Not sure what you mean by “Delvaux doesn’t seem to showcase their older/retired models very much.” The iconic Brillant, Tempête and Madame are all models that have been around for decades. They appear in different colours, leathers and treatments in 2 collections/year. Delvaux has a museum in Brussels, open to the public, that showcases their vintage models. When the COVID pandemic dies down, the museum is worth a visit.



I mean on their website rarely if at all mentions the models other than the ones that are still being released (Brillant, Tempête and Madame). I used to think the lines featured on their website were the only ones they have always had, and then I saw a vintage Delvaux that looked like a bucket bag (it has handles shaped like 'D's, quite cute) and didn't realise Delvaux used to make other models too. I didn't know about the museum but it should be pretty fun. Thanks for the bringing it to my notice!


----------



## JolieS

swallowtails said:


> I mean on their website rarely if at all mentions the models other than the ones that are still being released (Brillant, Tempête and Madame). I used to think the lines featured on their website were the only ones they have always had, and then I saw a vintage Delvaux that looked like a bucket bag (it has handles shaped like 'D's, quite cute) and didn't realise Delvaux used to make other models too. I didn't know about the museum but it should be pretty fun. Thanks for the bringing it to my notice!


Hmmm.. the bucket bag you reference is on the website as part of the standard collection. It is called Le Pin, comes in different sizes, colours and leathers. Then there is Mutin, a great casual cross-body bag, and CoolBox, a model that was introduced in the last 3 years, plus various tote bags and travel duffles. A whole Delvaux world for you to discover!


----------



## JolieS

For anyone who collects Delvaux PVC bags, the 6th in the series is out! Called the Eye Catcher, it has pretty, bright colours and an optical design. Part of the proceeds will be given to COVID-19 relief. 
https://www.delvaux.com/en/products...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=eyecatcher


----------



## Cool Breeze

JolieS said:


> For anyone who collects Delvaux PVC bags, the 6th in the series is out! Called the Eye Catcher, it has pretty, bright colours and an optical design. Part of the proceeds will be given to COVID-19 relief.
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/products...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=eyecatcher


Any idea of the price?  Thanks!


----------



## JolieS

Cool Breeze said:


> Any idea of the price?  Thanks!


Sorry, I don’t know as I don’t collect the PVC bags. Delvaux is still providing online customer service. Why don’t you contact them directly with your questions?


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Cool Breeze said:


> Any idea of the price?  Thanks!


The price is $1550 and it the GM size.. if you are in the USA.. we will be receiving only 30 pieces at the NYC boutique once we reopen after the pandemic. They will not be making as many high tech pieces as they did last year.. this is such a beautiful piece...I hope everyone stays safe and healthy.. Hope I was able to help...
Best,
Dee.


----------



## TraceySH

Not sure if you guys have checked out that Delvaux is launching online shopping! They have slowly been adding selections over the past week or  so!

https://www.delvaux.com/en/products


----------



## Monaliceke

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if you guys have checked out that Delvaux is launching online shopping! They have slowly been adding selections over the past week or  so!
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/products


Thanks for sharing. It really hurts to see that the prices have dropped! I bought my mini brillant in black box calf leather for €3500 in 2016 in Belgium. And now these styles are listed at only €3290!  It’s sadly one of the worst “investment Bags” I ever purchased.


----------



## TraceySH

luxemadam said:


> Thanks for sharing. It really hurts to see that the prices have dropped! I bought my mini brillant in black box calf leather for €3500 in 2016 in Belgium. And now these styles are listed at only €3290!  It’s sadly one of the worst “investment Bags” I ever purchased.


Unfortunately  I think that because of currency valuations and trying to stabilize with the US, etc, AND with the global economy crashing, they are just trying to stay afloat for now


----------



## VanCleefandApples

I'm a little obsessed with the pochette, it's Chanel WOC but fun

https://www.delvaux.com/en/products/pochette-tempete-calf-joy-navy


----------



## Monaliceke

TraceySH said:


> Unfortunately  I think that because of currency valuations and trying to stabilize with the US, etc, AND with the global economy crashing, they are just trying to stay afloat for now


You’re right. But that means they have been overcharging people the last few years when they were trying to play catch-up with Hermes and Chanel. I really feel like being cheated now, as I remember that I thought it was really very expensive for a mini bag at the time I bought it. However I was in the mini bag trend at that time so I went ahead to buy it. To be honest, I still like the bag, but I seriously think it’s not worth the price I paid. For those who like this style, maybe it’s the best time now to get it especially in MM size. They were sold at €4600 in the Belgium stores the last 2 years. Although, I will not be buying any more bags from them after such an experience.


----------



## Monaliceke

VanCleefandApples said:


> I'm a little obsessed with the pochette, it's Chanel WOC but fun
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/products/pochette-tempete-calf-joy-navy


For this price, I would go with a Chanel instead.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

TraceySH said:


> Not sure if you guys have checked out that Delvaux is launching online shopping! They have slowly been adding selections over the past week or  so!
> 
> Hey Tracy,
> How are you... I hope youre doing well.. Yes they made a few additions to the website.. so far this is only for Europe for the time being.. Hoping they are working on something for the US.
> Stay safe and healthy..
> Best,
> D
> 
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/products


----------



## Delvauxgirl

luxemadam said:


> Thanks for sharing. It really hurts to see that the prices have dropped! I bought my mini brillant in black box calf leather for €3500 in 2016 in Belgium. And now these styles are listed at only €3290!  It’s sadly one of the worst “investment Bags” I ever purchased.



One of the  reason I love Delvaux is because they really listen. The prices are set and product launch happens.. They then ask for feedback  from associates, just so we can let them know what is working and what isnt. Even though their pricing is in line with the craftsmanship.. Some clients (in the US especially) felt a bit intimidated as the brand is fairly new to the US. They were able to do a small reduction within a couple months of having requested feedback. I know it sucks having a bag that was one price 4 years ago and is now a bit less in 2020, but you have a beautiful bag, that you will wear for years to come and that you may be able to hand down one day...Hope this helps. Stay safe and healthy.

Best,
D


----------



## TraceySH

@Delvauxgirl I  hope so too D! I was going to ask you about this as I  love the Jade  and Heliotrope colors!! Mind you,  I would  want them I think in a Tempete GM  hint hint.  I hope you are doing well too??!


----------



## TraceySH

Delvauxgirl said:


> One of the  reason I love Delvaux is because they really listen. The prices are set and product launch happens.. They then ask for feedback  from associates, just so we can let them know what is working and what isnt. Even though their pricing is in line with the craftsmanship.. Some clients (in the US especially) felt a bit intimidated as the brand is fairly new to the US. They were able to do a small reduction within a couple months of having requested feedback. I know it sucks having a bag that was one price 4 years ago and is now a bit less in 2020, but you have a beautiful bag, that you will wear for years to come and that you may be able to hand down one day...Hope this helps. Stay safe and healthy.
> 
> Best,
> D


Tell them to make a tote version of the Brillant


----------



## VanCleefandApples

luxemadam said:


> For this price, I would go with a Chanel instead.



I have one already. I'm off Chanel now as the hardware on my coin purse wore thin after only a year, poor quality for the cost.


----------



## Monaliceke

VanCleefandApples said:


> I have one already. I'm off Chanel now as the hardware on my coin purse wore thin after only a year, poor quality for the cost.


I have one too. I can’t talk about the recent quality of Chanel but my jumbo from 2010 and the mini square + woc from 2016 are still in excellent condition. I love them so much, however I will not be spending more on Chanel since Karl is no longer there. Prices these days are ridiculous too!


----------



## TraceySH

VanCleefandApples said:


> I have one already. I'm off Chanel now as the hardware on my coin purse wore thin after only a year, poor quality for the cost.


I have been ALL the way down, through and back out every single crevice of Chanel collecting, and now just have 1. Although "name" might get you more resale, or that brand recognition in public, quality is no better than that of a contemporary brand. Probably even more inferior. You just cannot beat quality of Delvaux leathers & craftsmanship. Hermes maybe, but unless you buy a B or K (and I think C to some extent) those are all machine made too, and talk about PRICES! sheesh!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> I have been ALL the way down, through and back out every single crevice of Chanel collecting, and now just have 1. Although "name" might get you more resale, or that brand recognition in public, quality is no better than that of a contemporary brand. Probably even more inferior. You just cannot beat quality of Delvaux leathers & craftsmanship. Hermes maybe, but unless you buy a B or K (and I think C to some extent) those are all machine made too, and talk about PRICES! sheesh!


Thanks for your informed point-of-view. Couldn’t agree more about Chanel vs Delvaux.


----------



## Monaliceke

TraceySH said:


> I have been ALL the way down, through and back out every single crevice of Chanel collecting, and now just have 1. Although "name" might get you more resale, or that brand recognition in public, quality is no better than that of a contemporary brand. Probably even more inferior. You just cannot beat quality of Delvaux leathers & craftsmanship. Hermes maybe, but unless you buy a B or K (and I think C to some extent) those are all machine made too, and talk about PRICES! sheesh!


I agree that my Delvaux mini is very good quality, in fact better than the B & K that I’ve bought in 2015 & 2016. Only my first B purchased in 2010 has the most gorgeous & thick leather. Anyway, I don’t feel proud to support the type of sales pressures/ tactics practiced by Hermes, so I have sold all my H bags and feeling much better supporting smaller contemporary brands that offer interesting designs for very reasonable prices.


----------



## TraceySH

luxemadam said:


> I agree that my Delvaux mini is very good quality, in fact better than the B & K that I’ve bought in 2015 & 2016. Only my first B purchased in 2010 has the most gorgeous & thick leather. Anyway, I don’t feel proud to support the type of sales pressures/ tactics practiced by Hermes, so I have sold all my H bags and feeling much better supporting smaller contemporary brands that offer interesting designs for very reasonable prices.


I am on my way there too. I have things I will keep, and some exotics I probably won't part with, but the "ordinary" bags I will trade for other things. I am really sort of living a tote lifestyle right now! I sure with Delvaux made something that was in between boho sloppy and structured, but not there just yet! I agree with you about H tactics. If I could tell you the # of times, including just this afternoon, I've gotten the "hey reaching out to check on you" texts it's sickening. What that means is "as soon as we open we hope you will notice that we were worried about you and so you will feel obligated to spend your money here".


----------



## Delvauxgirl

TraceySH said:


> Tell them to make a tote version of the Brillant


Trust me...we did


----------



## Kitsune711

There newest bag, the Eye Catcher, I'm dying to get my hands on because it's just so beautiful and exactly what I need in my purse collection. I wish the stores were open because I'd love to get in touch with a Client Advisor about purchasing one...


----------



## Passerine123

Kitsune711 said:


> There newest bag, the Eye Catcher, I'm dying to get my hands on because it's just so beautiful and exactly what I need in my purse collection. I wish the stores were open because I'd love to get in touch with a Client Advisor about purchasing one...


The flagship store(s) in Brussels are able to re-open on May 11. Even if the store itself isn't open, some of the staff may be back, you could always email or call them. +32 2 513 05 02
https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/business/108136/shops-in-belgium-can-reopen-from-11-may/


----------



## JolieS

Passerine123 said:


> The flagship store(s) in Brussels are able to re-open on May 11. Even if the store itself isn't open, some of the staff may be back, you could always email or call them. +32 2 513 05 02
> https://www.brusselstimes.com/all-news/business/108136/shops-in-belgium-can-reopen-from-11-may/


Paris Delvaux boutiques also will reopen on May 11. There will be some modifications to opening hours, as well as some safety measures in place (social distancing, etc.). Check the website for complete info.


----------



## jcatral14

Hello. Any one here have a Le Pin? Can you share some pics and details? I've tried messaging Delvaux on Social Media but no bueno 
TIA


----------



## Delvauxgirl

jcatral14 said:


> Hello. Any one here have a Le Pin? Can you share some pics and details? I've tried messaging Delvaux on Social Media but no bueno
> TIA



No worries, im here to help.


----------



## noegirl

Hi all! 

I'm falling hard for Delvaux. I have my name down for the new pvc eye catcher, and in the meantime decided to look at the tempete model to see if I found something I love. I'm loving the framboise with ghw tempete and leaning toward the mini. I'm 5'6 and a US size 8. All of my other bags are hermes and I have 1 dior. 
For those hermes lovers is the mini tempete like a size between the mini Kelly and k25? I've had a hard time finding modeling pics of it especially crossbody. 


Attaching a pic of bag for your reference.


----------



## Tasha1

Hi* noegirl
*
a gorgeous bag, the colour is stunning
I am the same height and the size between 6 and 8. Friendly speaking, I do not like minis. And the tempete MM is the best for me.

Enjoy your bag


----------



## JolieS

Delvaux has issued a new bag! Called So Cool. It is a tote!
https://www.delvaux.com/en/products?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=SoCool


----------



## Delvauxgirl

JolieS said:


> Delvaux has issued a new bag! Called So Cool. It is a tote!
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/products?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=SoCool



Its gonna be amazing.. we havnt received them yet at the boutique in the USA though..I cant wait to see them..


----------



## Cool Breeze

Delvauxgirl said:


> Its gonna be amazing.. we havnt received them yet at the boutique in the USA though..I cant wait to see them..


I hope your store in NYC is okay.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Cool Breeze said:


> I hope your store in NYC is okay.


As of  right  now, yes it is. Sadly though, a few stores in soho have been looted and cleaned out..so so sad ☹


----------



## Cool Breeze

Delvauxgirl said:


> As of  right  now, yes it is. Sadly though, a few stores in soho have been looted and cleaned out..so so sad ☹


I’m glad Delvaux is okay but I feel terrible for the other businesses that were vandalized and looted.


----------



## Christofle

Is it safe to purchase Delvaux full price or do discount their seasonal bags? Local stores are closed so I can’t call to ask.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Cool Breeze said:


> I’m glad Delvaux is okay but I feel terrible for the other businesses that were vandalized and looted.


----------



## noegirl

Tasha1 said:


> Hi* noegirl
> *
> a gorgeous bag, the colour is stunning
> I am the same height and the size between 6 and 8. Friendly speaking, I do not like minis. And the tempete MM is the best for me.
> 
> Enjoy your bag




Ahhh thanks for the feedback! The bag is set to arrive in the next couple of days so I'll be able to give feedback then as we are very similar in size and height!! This color with gold hw is one I had been waiting on for some time from Hermes and so I just decided I didn't want to wait any longer haha.


----------



## noegirl

JolieS said:


> Delvaux has issued a new bag! Called So Cool. It is a tote!
> https://www.delvaux.com/en/products?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=SoCool


I find this bag intriguing... I can't wait  to see where it sits length wise on each different strap setting. I dont usually wear anything by hand carry or crossbody but aesthetically I love the bag.


----------



## TraceySH

Here are pics of the so cool! I was told the model was pretty petite (short) so the bag looks quite large on her.


----------



## noegirl

I love that sand and white model!!! 




TraceySH said:


> Here are pics of the so cool! I was told the model was pretty petite (short) so the bag looks quite large on her.


----------



## Searno29

It really is a great bag. The leather used is nice and soft, feels very luxurious.


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all! 
I am planning to get either Mini Tempete black w gold hardware, Mini Brilliant in brown or black, or Tempete PM black with black hardware. 

basically I need a bag that can bring me from day to night events. I don’t bring much out daily; just the following:
- iphone 11
- cardholder
- coin pouch
- car key 
- lipbalm 

what would u guys suggest?


----------



## noegirl

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!
> I am planning to get either Mini Tempete black w gold hardware, Mini Brilliant in brown or black, or Tempete PM black with black hardware.
> 
> basically I need a bag that can bring me from day to night events. I don’t bring much out daily; just the following:
> - iphone 11
> - cardholder
> - coin pouch
> - car key
> - lipbalm
> 
> what would u guys suggest?


I would go for the tempete PM


----------



## LavenderIce

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!
> I am planning to get either Mini Tempete black w gold hardware, Mini Brilliant in brown or black, or Tempete PM black with black hardware.
> 
> basically I need a bag that can bring me from day to night events. I don’t bring much out daily; just the following:
> - iphone 11
> - cardholder
> - coin pouch
> - car key
> - lipbalm
> 
> what would u guys suggest?



Tempete PM so black


----------



## JolieS

Tempête PM would be the bag of your dreams!


----------



## TraceySH

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!
> I am planning to get either Mini Tempete black w gold hardware, Mini Brilliant in brown or black, or Tempete PM black with black hardware.
> 
> basically I need a bag that can bring me from day to night events. I don’t bring much out daily; just the following:
> - iphone 11
> - cardholder
> - coin pouch
> - car key
> - lipbalm
> 
> what would u guys suggest?


The mini Tempete is adorable!!! But it's definitely small. The PM size would fit more of the things you want, and maybe be even more versatile? The mini Brillant, unfortunately, is really difficult IMO to  get anything in and out. The iPhone fits but because of the bags shape, you really have to work around it.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Back in 2017, I was wandering through Brussels and saw a large store (in a mall, the mall had a long corridor with windowed ceilings/sky lights if my memory serves me right) displaying beautiful handbags I have never seen before. It piqued my interest and curiosity, but my husband was hungry and had just gifted me a bag recently, so I kept quiet and moved along. Huge regret. It took me a couple years, but I finally have put the pieces together and now I know it was a Delvaux store. It was the Brillant design that initially grabbed me. So understated, chic, and simple. 

Thank you all for the pics and info in this thread. I need to do more research and see if and how this bag can fit in my life. After reading this thread, my hesitation is the buckle. I have 2 Kelly bags, and I find it a bit cumbersome getting in and out of on a daily basis. Some say the Brillant buckle is worse. That would be a no-go.


----------



## TraceySH

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Back in 2017, I was wandering through Brussels and saw a large store (in a mall, the mall had a long corridor with windowed ceilings/sky lights if my memory serves me right) displaying beautiful handbags I have never seen before. It piqued my interest and curiosity, but my husband was hungry and had just gifted me a bag recently, so I kept quiet and moved along. Huge regret. It took me a couple years, but I finally have put the pieces together and now I know it was a Delvaux store. It was the Brillant design that initially grabbed me. So understated, chic, and simple.
> 
> Thank you all for the pics and info in this thread. I need to do more research and see if and how this bag can fit in my life. After reading this thread, my hesitation is the buckle. I have 2 Kelly bags, and I find it a bit cumbersome getting in and out of on a daily basis. Some say the Brillant buckle is worse. That would be a no-go.


I think the brilliant buckle is easier than the kelly!!!! It's most definitely easier when not in box leather tho, the grained is flexible, and just one hand works beautifully.  If Delvaux only made a few more styles - an open top double handle, a brilliant PM size, etc etc I would just sell every other bag I own and move over  I THINK it's my soul mate bag brand...hoping they pick back up with great collections after all this mess with COVID. I know it took a toll on the brand, which was already small and niche...


----------



## Kitsune711

Anyone else waiting for their Eye Catcher to come in? I'm so excited, I'm expecting mine soon and I can't wait to take it shopping with me!  I wish the stores were open though so I could go in and see the accessories to get for my bag.


----------



## lulilu

Kitsune711 said:


> Anyone else waiting for their Eye Catcher to come in? I'm so excited, I'm expecting mine soon and I can't wait to take it shopping with me!  I wish the stores were open though so I could go in and see the accessories to get for my bag.



Me.  I sort of have a small collection of the summer PVC bags -- I love this one so much.  I was very disappointed in the past two summers with the bags that looked like they had coats of armor..  This one is so pretty.


----------



## noegirl

Kitsune711 said:


> Anyone else waiting for their Eye Catcher to come in? I'm so excited, I'm expecting mine soon and I can't wait to take it shopping with me!  I wish the stores were open though so I could go in and see the accessories to get for my bag.


Me! I am super excited but understand in the US its an August delivery... I think it would be perfect for Summer beach/pool days too


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone had issues with yellowing of a patent tempete? I’m considering the micro tempete and the only options appear to be either patent or calf. Although I’ve contacted them to see if other custom options might be available.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Has anyone had issues with yellowing of a patent tempete? I’m considering the micro tempete and the only options appear to be either patent or calf. Although I’ve contacted them to see if other custom options might be available.


Ah, your question is making me nostalgic! My first Delvaux purchase was about 10 years ago - a mini Madame in rouge pourpre patent leather. She still looks fabulous with no discolouration or change in leather quality.
Good luck!


----------



## antwerp

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Back in 2017, I was wandering through Brussels and saw a large store (in a mall, the mall had a long corridor with windowed ceilings/sky lights if my memory serves me right) displaying beautiful handbags I have never seen before. It piqued my interest and curiosity, but my husband was hungry and had just gifted me a bag recently, so I kept quiet and moved along. Huge regret. It took me a couple years, but I finally have put the pieces together and now I know it was a Delvaux store. It was the Brillant design that initially grabbed me. So understated, chic, and simple.
> 
> Thank you all for the pics and info in this thread. I need to do more research and see if and how this bag can fit in my life. After reading this thread, my hesitation is the buckle. I have 2 Kelly bags, and I find it a bit cumbersome getting in and out of on a daily basis. Some say the Brillant buckle is worse. That would be a no-go.



The store you described is in the Galleries de La Reine in Brussels.


----------



## Christofle

*I decided on skipping the patent Delvaux and I’m going to custom order an exotic tempete instead. Waiting to hear back on what type of degrade colourings are available on python.*


----------



## Delvauxgirl

LavenderIce said:


> Tempete PM so black


I second that...the tempete PM for sure


----------



## Delvauxgirl

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!
> I am planning to get either Mini Tempete black w gold hardware, Mini Brilliant in brown or black, or Tempete PM black with black hardware.
> 
> basically I need a bag that can bring me from day to night events. I don’t bring much out daily; just the following:
> - iphone 11
> - cardholder
> - coin pouch
> - car key
> - lipbalm
> 
> what would u guys suggest?




I would do the the Tempete PM. The mini can fit all those pieces you mentioned. However, it'll definitely be a little snug..go for the PM size its perfect from day to night as well


----------



## Delvauxgirl

TraceySH said:


> Here are pics of the so cool! I was told the model was pretty petite (short) so the bag looks quite large on her.


Its not a small bag so itll look big even if you youre 5"9.. lol...it is a big hobo bag


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Kitsune711 said:


> Anyone else waiting for their Eye Catcher to come in? I'm so excited, I'm expecting mine soon and I can't wait to take it shopping with me!  I wish the stores were open though so I could go in and see the accessories to get for my bag.


Itll be here soon..not to worry


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Christofle said:


> Has anyone had issues with yellowing of a patent tempete? I’m considering the micro tempete and the only options appear to be either patent or calf. Although I’ve contacted them to see if other custom options might be available.


A micro special order might be difficult as the micro size is no longer in production. Wait to hear back to see what they say however. Good luck..hoping they may produce for you.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> *I decided on skipping the patent Delvaux and I’m going to custom order an exotic tempete instead. Waiting to hear back on what type of degrade colourings are available on python.*


ohhhhhhhh what are you thinking???


----------



## Kitsune711

Delvauxgirl said:


> Itll be here soon..not to worry


I'm picking mine up Sunday!!! Yay!


----------



## Passerine123

antwerp said:


> The store you described is in the Galleries de La Reine in Brussels.


It's a beautiful location to shop for Delvaux. But I'm still kicking myself that I lived less than a 10 minute walk from the Blvd Waterloo flagship for nearly 5 years and went into the store only a few times and made just one purchase. If I had a time machine...


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> ohhhhhhhh what are you thinking???



micro tempete in an ombré pastel with python exterior and ostrich interior


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> update on special order in libelulle! - it took this long for them to confirm they could source the skins for a larger bag. This particular one will take 6 months to make and payment is 50% now, 50% when done, and will have the below colors for a Brillant MM w/ irid hardware. Some of the croc are much easier to source in skins that are larger, but this one apparently is more difficult so will be more than the retail for a regular croc Brillant MM b/c of that. Typically the MTO (made to order) are the same as the retail for the bags just FYI....If anyone is ever interested in doing an MTO, seriously, my SA is beyond beyond amazing...



Hello TraceySH,

Do you happen to know if the MTO program is still roughly the same price? The reason I’m asking is because my SA mentioned that there was a minimum surcharge of 30% and that it can skyrocket based on options.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> micro tempete in an ombré pastel with python exterior and ostrich interior


Wow this would be AMAZING!!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Hello TraceySH,
> 
> Do you happen to know if the MTO program is still roughly the same price? The reason I’m asking is because my SA mentioned that there was a minimum surcharge of 30% and that it can skyrocket based on options.


I don't really know - mine was the MM Brillant size, so it was quite hefty. And was still 50/50. The price didn't change though in the time it took to order and receive. The change could also go the other way, if that was the deal, I know UK has reduced their exotics by quite a bit recently too. Are you in the USA?


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> I don't really know - mine was the MM Brillant size, so it was quite hefty. And was still 50/50. The price didn't change though in the time it took to order and receive. The change could also go the other way, if that was the deal, I know UK has reduced their exotics by quite a bit recently too. Are you in the USA?



I'm based in Canada so it would be through one of Nordstrom's Delvaux boutique. The 50/50 is what he told me too, but maybe the 30% surcharge is because the micro is discontinued? The SA is fantastic at responding via email, which has really made the process simple.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> I'm based in Canada so it would be through one of Nordstrom's Delvaux boutique. The 50/50 is what he told me too, but maybe the 30% surcharge is because the micro is discontinued? The SA is fantastic at responding via email, which has really made the process simple.


Would it be cheaper then just to order the mini? And Delvaux CS is AMAZING!


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> Would it be cheaper then just to order the mini? And Delvaux CS is AMAZING!



Price isn't really a factor, I just want a tiny bag. The proportions of the mini and pm would be redundant within my collection!


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Christofle said:


> Hello TraceySH,
> 
> Do you happen to know if the MTO program is still roughly the same price? The reason I’m asking is because my SA mentioned that there was a minimum surcharge of 30% and that it can skyrocket based on options.



The MTO varies on skins and size and color  Its usually a wait time of 6 to 8 months depending on whats being made and rge color chosen. usually the MTO has that huge of a markup price as this is something they wouldn't normally make, they need to see if what you request is feasible first and then if it is, the right skins need to be sourced. That cost money and it also take quite a bit of time as Delvaux is very particular and uses almost perfect skins. They need to possibly create a mold as well...so its usually more expensive and time consuming. Once a price is quoted to you thats what you pay. The price doesnt change during the months you have to wait for production. You also will need to pay at least a 50% deposit before production on your MTO begins.
I hope this has helped.


----------



## Christofle

Delvauxgirl said:


> The MTO varies on skins and size and color  Its usually a wait time of 6 to 8 months depending on whats being made and rge color chosen. usually the MTO has that huge of a markup price as this is something they wouldn't normally make, they need to see if what you request is feasible first and then if it is, the right skins need to be sourced. That cost money and it also take quite a bit of time as Delvaux is very particular and uses almost perfect skins. They need to possibly create a mold as well...so its usually more expensive and time consuming. Once a price is quoted to you thats what you pay. The price doesnt change during the months you have to wait for production. You also will need to pay at least a 50% deposit before production on your MTO begins.
> I hope this has helped.



Sounds great! 

I was just hoping it wasn't the authorized retailer adding their own markup! I'm currently waiting on my SA to see if they okay the pick stitching that I requested. He wasn't sure if it was feasible with python!

I don't mind waiting! I prefer custom items so I've been through the process with other brands but it will be my first time with Delvaux!


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Christofle said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> I was just hoping it wasn't the authorized retailer adding their own markup! I'm currently waiting on my SA to see if they okay the pick stitching that I requested. He wasn't sure if it was feasible with python!
> 
> I don't mind waiting! I prefer custom items so I've been through the process with other brands but it will be my first time with Delvaux!



Yaaaaay.....
Oh ok gotcha..
Let's wait to see what they say. I dont believe Nordstrom would do a markup.. but i cant be 100% sure. Pythons and lizards are much smaller so they go well perfectly with smaller handbags. The combination of python and ostrich is a wonderful thought, but may not be feasible. But lets wait and see what production says.. Hoping they will be able to produce for you.
Wishing you good luck..


----------



## Christofle

Delvauxgirl said:


> Yaaaaay.....
> Oh ok gotcha..
> Let's wait to see what they say. I dont believe Nordstrom would do a markup.. but i cant be 100% sure. Pythons and lizards are much smaller so they go well perfectly with smaller handbags. The combination of python and ostrich is a wonderful thought, but may not be feasible. But lets wait and see what production says.. Hoping they will be able to produce for you.
> Wishing you good luck..



Thank you! I'm just super finicky with scratches so I think having a calfskin interior would stress me out versus something tough like ostrich (my lambskin and calf leather lined bags give me too much anxiety).


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Christofle said:


> Thank you! I'm just super finicky with scratches so I think having a calfskin interior would stress me out versus something tough like ostrich (my lambskin and calf leather lined bags give me too much anxiety).



Oh no.. so far we've only done the arizona lining (which is calfskin worked into feeling like supple lambskin) but im hoping theyll be able to accommodate your request.. fingers crossed.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> micro tempete in an ombré pastel with python exterior and ostrich interior


Have you seen photos of the A/W 2020-21 collection? There are 2 ombré lizard bags: a mini Cool Box and a PM Tempête, the latter has my name on it. The collection’s theme is a Midsummer Night’s Dream. There are some fabulous collector’s items: feathers, beading and embroidery.


			https://luxferity.com/brand/delvaux-2/news/delvaux-autumn-winter-2020-collection


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Have you seen photos of the A/W 2020-21 collection? There are 2 ombré lizard bags: a mini Cool Box and a PM Tempête, the latter has my name on it. The collection’s theme is a Midsummer Night’s Dream. There are some fabulous collector’s items: feathers, beading and embroidery.
> 
> 
> https://luxferity.com/brand/delvaux-2/news/delvaux-autumn-winter-2020-collection



I watched the video last night and honestly the campaign is beautiful from the cinematography to the music.

The artistry is definitely there but it all feels a bit too somber (Fall) rather than cheery (Spring) vibe that I'm looking for.

I'm looking forward to reveals from the collection though!


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> I watched the video last night and honestly the campaign is beautiful from the cinematography to the music.
> 
> The artistry is definitely there but it all feels a bit too somber (Fall) rather than cheery (Spring) vibe that I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm looking forward to reveals from the collection though!
> 
> Yes! Those are the ombré lizards that are calling to me for Fall.
> 
> View attachment 4754438


Yes! Those are the ombré lizards that are calling to me for Fall.


----------



## Kitsune711

I just went in today and picked up my newest baby, the Eye Catcher! It even has a special dustbag that they made specifically for the release of this bag. I'm absolutely in love with it. The bag isn't very heavy but it feels like it's built strong.


----------



## Christofle

Kitsune711 said:


> I just went in today and picked up my newest baby, the Eye Catcher! It even has a special dustbag that they made specifically for the release of this bag. I'm absolutely in love with it. The bag isn't very heavy but it feels like it's built strong.



Enjoy your new bag! It sort of reminds me of a beach ball reimagined into a luxe bag.


----------



## lulilu

Kitsune711 said:


> I just went in today and picked up my newest baby, the Eye Catcher! It even has a special dustbag that they made specifically for the release of this bag. I'm absolutely in love with it. The bag isn't very heavy but it feels like it's built strong.



The perfect summer bag.  I have the Blue Knight, which is the same style and it's very sturdy.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Kitsune711 said:


> I just went in today and picked up my newest baby, the Eye Catcher! It even has a special dustbag that they made specifically for the release of this bag. I'm absolutely in love with it. The bag isn't very heavy but it feels like it's built strong.


Beautiful bag!  Congratulation!!  Nice to know it’s not heavy.  Wear it in good health


----------



## lulilu

Kitsune711 said:


> I just went in today and picked up my newest baby, the Eye Catcher! It even has a special dustbag that they made specifically for the release of this bag. I'm absolutely in love with it. The bag isn't very heavy but it feels like it's built strong.



Where are you located?  i am loving this.


----------



## Christofle

You guys weren’t kidding about Delvaux resale being awful. I was scrolling through Christie’s and came across this with an estimated USD value of 6K for the lot.


----------



## Kitsune711

lulilu said:


> Where are you located?  i am loving this.



I am located in Canada!


----------



## lulilu

Christofle said:


> You guys weren’t kidding about Delvaux resale being awful. I was scrolling through Christie’s and came across this with an estimated USD value of 6K for the lot.
> 
> View attachment 4760840



There are big fees charged by auctions.  And I don't think the estimated resale price is ever close to the final price, assuming they sell.


----------



## Christofle

lulilu said:


> There are big fees charged by auctions.  And I don't think the estimated resale price is ever close to the final price, assuming they sell.



Even with the 20% auction fee that would be an absolute steal! I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact that Christie's is still relatively new to the handbag game. I took a quick look at completed listings and they were also surprisingly low. Based on the fact that they didn't post a single photo of the interior nor detailed descriptions of condition highlight their inexperience in this sector. (IMO)


----------



## lulilu

Christofle said:


> Even with the 20% auction fee that would be an absolute steal! I'm wondering if it has to do with the fact that Christie's is still relatively new to the handbag game. I took a quick look at completed listings and they were also surprisingly low. Based on the fact that they didn't post a single photo of the interior nor detailed descriptions of condition highlight their inexperience in this sector. (IMO)



I suspect that some of these auctions have an unrevealed seller's minimum price.  And they actually aren't sold.  I don't know if that would be proper on the auction house's side, but I was told once that an item didn't actually sell when there had been bids on it.  IDK


----------



## Martyp

There's a private sale on European website veepee.com now, with many Brillant, Tempete...


----------



## Tasha1

Martyp said:


> There's a private sale on European website veepee.com now, with many Brillant, Tempete..


yes and delivery on August 14


----------



## Martyp

Tasha1 said:


> yes and delivery on August 14


 Yes, their shipping process is long after the sales are over. It usually arrives before the announced date though.


----------



## Christofle

My SA still hasn’t heard back from Delvaux HQ for the custom request.


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Christofle said:


> My SA still hasn’t heard back from Delvaux HQ for the custom request.



Yes they take quite some time.. they took 6 weeks for a client of mine..so it may not be soon..fingers crossed for you though


----------



## antwerp

I snapped up the turquoise one . very happy


----------



## Delvauxgirl

Delvaux NYC will receive the denim collection in a few weeks. Absolutely Gorgeous..I cant wait..
!!!!!!!


----------



## lulilu

Delvauxgirl said:


> Delvaux NYC will receive the denim collection in a few weeks. Absolutely Gorgeous..I cant wait..
> !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789809



Love the cool box!


----------



## Searno29

Hello! Hope everyone is good and safe. I wanted to see if anyone owned a Pin Daily and could give me some feedback. Anything you particularly like or dislike about the bag? I'm currently looking at this model, thoughts? Its meant to be used as a carefree bag with a baby in tow...


----------



## lulilu

Don't own one, but have been ogling them for a while.  This one is very cool.


----------



## Searno29

lulilu said:


> Don't own one, but have been ogling them for a while.  This one is very cool.


My wife quite likes the mini version, which I also think is cooler, but it doesn't have the capability to turn it into a crossbody (unless I buy a strap from another brand).


----------



## lulilu

Searno29 said:


> My wife quite likes the mini version, which I also think is cooler, but it doesn't have the capability to turn it into a crossbody (unless I buy a strap from another brand).



I like the mini too, but fear it would be just a bit too small for everyday use.


----------



## Searno29

Had a lovely day picking out a bag yesterday. The staff were, as always, exceptional. We had the store to ourselves and it was so nice to check out all they had to offer. Some amazing pieces in ostrich (my fav) were on display and also got to check out the Tempete in PM size. I must say I definitely prefer the MM size, I think the proportions look better. After trying on a few different colours we decided on Le Pin in black with gold studs. The leather is fantastic, thick and soft to touch. Really well designed with a few hidden details. Craftmanship is phenomenal as expected. She also got a small D pouch in neon which is also quite cool.


----------



## Searno29

lulilu said:


> I like the mini too, but fear it would be just a bit too small for everyday use.


The mini really is small, I think its more of an event bag than one for everyday. Plus it definitely cannot be used crossbody. The colour combinations on offer were really fun though


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I realize I’m over a decade late, but I really love this bag.


----------



## lulilu

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I realize I’m over a decade late, but I really love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4797538



This is one of several bags that I love love love, bought, sold, bought, sold -- and still want to buy it again.  My issue with it is the box leather that scratches so easily that I was afraid to use it (which I am ashamed of, but it's true).  It is one of the coolest bags ever.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

lulilu said:


> This is one of several bags that I love love love, bought, sold, bought, sold -- and still want to buy it again.  My issue with it is the box leather that scratches so easily that I was afraid to use it (which I am ashamed of, but it's true).  It is one of the coolest bags ever.



How could you let go of this beauty????? Ahhhhhh!!!!! I feel your pain. I totally understand what you’re saying though. Box leather is not for everyone.

Love this bag. Love the artist. I am the kind who does not care if my box leather gets wet, scratched, etc; however, I already own a box leather bag from another brand which is what’s holding me back.


----------



## lulilu

SpicyTuna13 said:


> How could you let go of this beauty????? Ahhhhhh!!!!! I feel your pain. I totally understand what you’re saying though. Box leather is not for everyone.
> 
> Love this bag. Love the artist. I am the kind who does not care if my box leather gets wet, scratched, etc; however, I already own a box leather bag from another brand which is what’s holding me back.



I know, right?  One of those one bag in, what should I sell situations.  I think if I got it now, I'd use it.  (Assuming I ever go anywhere that I need a handbag again.)


----------



## Searno29

So a little review of the Le Pin, if anyone is interested. Its a great carefree bag, easy to use with a baby and very much grab and go. I guess it compares to the Hermes Evelyne, both at similar price points and similar enough in design. In my opinion, having considered both, its better. It has the adjustable leather strap rather than canvas although it isnt detachable. It has a zip closure so belongings are nice and safe. It isn't lined inside however there are two pockets on either side which pretty much covers the interior, and the leather is so nice and thick that even if it isn't lined it does not come across as sloppy per se. As a "standard" crossbody it exudes luxury and elegance due to the construction and the materials used. The design on the bottom allows the bag to sit upright which is a bonus (not sure if the Evelyne does this). All round a great purchase and highly recommended if you're in the market for a casual crossbody. If anyone has any questions or wants more pics let me know!


----------



## brbshopping

Hi! Does anyone know any way to get Delvaux in Australia?


----------



## Christofle

Starting to wonder if my SA is waiting for a price increase before processing my custom order... been since June 6th... still no answer from HQ.


----------



## noegirl

Received this beauty today...love her! The eye catcher is exactly that.


----------



## lulilu

Love your eye catcher.  One of the nicest summer limited edition bags yet.


----------



## Cool Breeze

noegirl said:


> Received this beauty today...love her! The eye catcher is exactly that.
> 
> View attachment 4812950


Love this bag!  So cool!!!  It reminds me of art work by an artist named Agam.  Congratulation!


----------



## littleunicorn

Searno29 said:


> So a little review of the Le Pin, if anyone is interested. Its a great carefree bag, easy to use with a baby and very much grab and go. I guess it compares to the Hermes Evelyne, both at similar price points and similar enough in design. In my opinion, having considered both, its better. It has the adjustable leather strap rather than canvas although it isnt detachable. It has a zip closure so belongings are nice and safe. It isn't lined inside however there are two pockets on either side which pretty much covers the interior, and the leather is so nice and thick that even if it isn't lined it does not come across as sloppy per se. As a "standard" crossbody it exudes luxury and elegance due to the construction and the materials used. The design on the bottom allows the bag to sit upright which is a bonus (not sure if the Evelyne does this). All round a great purchase and highly recommended if you're in the market for a casual crossbody. If anyone has any questions or wants more pics let me know!



I am interesting in the Pin daily for a while, just never find the right colour for me. 
Would you mind posting more pics? love to see it in acton


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> I am interesting in the Pin daily for a while, just never find the right colour for me.
> Would you mind posting more pics? love to see it in acton


Hi, I haven't got any yet as we haven't been out much since we got it. I will post some when I have them, hopefully won't be long. What colour are you looking for?


----------



## littleunicorn

Searno29 said:


> Hi, I haven't got any yet as we haven't been out much since we got it. I will post some when I have them, hopefully won't be long. What colour are you looking for?



Of course, in your most convenient time. 
I am looking for blue tone (ideally midrange) with silver hardware, there was a Navy available few months ago but I wasn't sure about how dark it is in the day light, in the picture it does looks very close to black and I wasn't prepared to go to the store just to check up the colour with whats going on now.


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> Of course, in your most convenient time.
> I am looking for blue tone (ideally midrange) with silver hardware, there was a Navy available few months ago but I wasn't sure about how dark it is in the day light, in the picture it does looks very close to black and I wasn't prepared to go to the store just to check up the colour with whats going on now.


Yeah the navy is quite a dark navy. I think I may have a picture...They have an awesome red which has some coral shades to it. I would wait and hopefully they come out with a brighter blue  at some point!


----------



## Vlad

Asking here as well. I am considering creating a co-branded sub for Delvaux and Moynat, would this make sense to combine these?


----------



## lulilu

Vlad said:


> Asking here as well. I am considering creating a co-branded sub for Delvaux and Moynat, would this make sense to combine these?



I read (and own) both brands, but I prefer the threads separate.  Makes it easier to find stuff on new items etc.


----------



## Lala-purse

Hey ladies, 
I was wondering if someone can help me deciding Brillant size, my choice was mini but I wasn’t sure as I find it too small (and MM too big).
However i called Delvaux boutique and SA informed that delvaux will release PM size by the end of this year or early next year. I am thrilled, I think that is the perfect size for me. I don’t carry much, just iphone, wallet, keys, lipbalm/tissues.
I bought Tempete MM and regret that, never knew they will release Pm shortly else I would have waited.
I want to wait for PM size, but I am not sure if Delvaux will increase price and that wants me to buy mini before the increase.
My question is will Brillant PM look appropriate for a formal night time event? 
Also is Brillant hard to open/close (in grained leather)?
Thanks


----------



## littleunicorn

Searno29 said:


> Yeah the navy is quite a dark navy. I think I may have a picture...They have an awesome red which has some coral shades to it. I would wait and hopefully they come out with a brighter blue  at some point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814375



Thank you so much @*Searno29*, this is really helpful!
You have just confirmed my guess regarding Navy, I will wait for the brighter blue to come and hopefully finger crossed.


----------



## noegirl

Vlad said:


> Asking here as well. I am considering creating a co-branded sub for Delvaux and Moynat, would this make sense to combine these?


Vlad, I comment on both threads and feel both are small and welcoming enough to stay just as they are  I'm not sure either have enough traffic to support independent subforums. Also, both feel really small and supportive and that can be lost with a bigger forum. I think @LavenderIce said it best in the moynat thread


----------



## noegirl

For those of you who own the tempete in PM and MM can you tell me what fits in both... I tried to read back quite far but didn't see much. I am consider black with phw PM but want to make sure I don't actually need a MM haha


----------



## apeachy

noegirl said:


> For those of you who own the tempete in PM and MM can you tell me what fits in both... I tried to read back quite far but didn't see much. I am consider black with phw PM but want to make sure I don't actually need a MM haha



What do you typically carry? I have both. The PM is just right for essentials, phone wallet keys chapstick lotion hand sanitizer. With the MM I can fit in some diapers and wipes with the above.


----------



## noegirl

apeachy said:


> What do you typically carry? I have both. The PM is just right for essentials, phone wallet keys chapstick lotion hand sanitizer. With the MM I can fit in some diapers and wipes with the above.




I carry a couple of hermes and moynat card/coin cases. 2 phones sometimes a small makeupcase and sunglasses, keys


----------



## apeachy

In that case I'd say MM. In a PM I could squeeze a coin purse, card case, keys, and sunglasses (in the case) but there wasn't any room to fit a small makeup case. That was before my phone but it would probably be a tight fit.


----------



## JolieS

Hello Delvaux lovers!
Here is a report of a recent shopping trip to the Delvaux boutique at Le Bon Marché department store in Paris, just a few weeks after the store reopened.

I was finally able to travel to Paris from my home country after an absence of over 9 months, 4 of which had been spent in lockdown. An order had been waiting for me since April at Delvaux. Although my visit to the boutique was only about 20 minutes long, shortly after opening hour, I took a quick look at the new So Cool tote in 3 colour combinations (very soft and squishy), and the limited edition denim collection (Trench, Cool Box and Pin models), for those who like fabric bags. Otherwise, new season merchandise was not yet on display, and stock seemed low, normal for the end of a season, with the exception of a good number of Pin bags. Various models of box calf bags in coral and lilac from the Spring/Summer 2020 collection are very beautiful - the leather just glows. There will be a pop-up exhibit of miniatures in September. My SA will keep me posted about other fall season events, and I put in a request to reserve a couple bags.

As gift-with-purchase this time, I received a novelty item that will be a souvenir of the COVID-19 era: a mask holder! It is a long, black wallet, with a fold-over flap that snaps. It is made of heavy paper, hot stamped Delvaux in gold, and all materials can be sanitized and are recyclable. Inside it contains 2 sections for flat masks of the surgical variety, separated by a plastic divider. Unfortunately, the holder is too long for the smaller handbags I favour. Sort of sad that we need this new type of handbag accessory.

It is my impression that retail business is on its knees in Paris. Nevertheless, there were modest lines to get into the LV and Dior spaces to respect social distancing measures. No shoppers at BV, Chanel or Gucci at 11:30 a.m. - rare.


----------



## papertiger

Vlad said:


> Asking here as well. I am considering creating a co-branded sub for Delvaux and Moynat, would this make sense to combine these?





lulilu said:


> I read (and own) both brands, but I prefer the threads separate.  Makes it easier to find stuff on new items etc.





noegirl said:


> Vlad, I comment on both threads and feel both are small and welcoming enough to stay just as they are  I'm not sure either have enough traffic to support independent subforums. Also, both feel really small and supportive and that can be lost with a bigger forum. I think @LavenderIce said it best in the moynat thread



Vlad was not talking about combining threads, 

but creating a section just for Moynat and Delvaux so that we can grow the section and, if they take off create new forums for these brand/s. 

ATM Moynat and Delvaux are not big enough to go it alone, so Vlad was asking if you thought there would be enough new threads and subject matter to do a combined section (sub-forum).


----------



## Nadou

I haven't seen the info on here yet, but Delvaux launched an ecommerce both in Europe & in the US in the last few months Great news for the ladies/gents who don't have access to a physical store, since they are quite rare


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> Thank you so much @*Searno29*, this is really helpful!
> You have just confirmed my guess regarding Navy, I will wait for the brighter blue to come and hopefully finger crossed.



Just seen this on their insta stories and confirmed on their website. Never heard of this Santiag leather but I think it looks awesome and I love the colour! Anyways thought you might like as you were looking for a lighter blue!






						Luxury women handbags | Delvaux
					

Discover & order the wonderful luxury bags from Delvaux, the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels.




					www.delvaux.com


----------



## littleunicorn

Searno29 said:


> Just seen this on their insta stories and confirmed on their website. Never heard of this Santiag leather but I think it looks awesome and I love the colour! Anyways thought you might like as you were looking for a lighter blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury women handbags | Delvaux
> 
> 
> Discover & order the wonderful luxury bags from Delvaux, the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delvaux.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828268
> View attachment 4828268


Thanks @*Searno29*, I was contacted regarding this, but I turn it down as the leather is Nubuck, I perfect it in Taurillon, its easier to take care of. Such a shame, its a beautiful colour and what I am looking for.


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> Thanks @*Searno29*, I was contacted regarding this, but I turn it down as the leather is Nubuck, I perfect it in Taurillon, its easier to take care of. Such a shame, its a beautiful colour and what I am looking for.


Ohhhh I see, yes fair enough. I asked my SA for more information on the leather as I'm quite intrigued by it but it has to be carefree for that type of bag (in my opinion)


----------



## littleunicorn

Searno29 said:


> Ohhhh I see, yes fair enough. I asked my SA for more information on the leather as I'm quite intrigued by it but it has to be carefree for that type of bag (in my opinion)



Will it be okay to share it when you find out more information on the leather? would be interesting to know.
I totally agree with the Pin daily, it has to be carefree! Thats the reason I want mine to be Taurillon leather.


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> Will it be okay to share it when you find out more information on the leather? would be interesting to know.
> I totally agree with the Pin daily, it has to be carefree! Thats the reason I want mine to be Taurillon leather.


Of course!


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> I am interesting in the Pin daily for a while, just never find the right colour for me.
> Would you mind posting more pics? love to see it in acton


Sorry it took a while but here's what I've taken so far. Hope it helps!


----------



## Christofle

Just heard back from Delvaux and due to possibly covid their special order options are way down so none of my requests were accepted! Hoping to work something out soon!


----------



## JolieS

Le Bon Marché in Paris is having a fun pop-up Delvaux exhibit, including some heritage pieces.








						Delvaux célèbre son héritage au Bon Marché de Paris : un… | Delvaux
					

Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.




					www.delvaux.com


----------



## littleunicorn

Searno29 said:


> Sorry it took a while but here's what I've taken so far. Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837845
> View attachment 4837846


@Searno29
So sorry for the late reply as I was away, just saw your kind sharing post now.

Thanks for the lovely in action photos, the daily looks Fab on you! 
After seeing it on you, its definitely worth getting for everyday use, I just need to wait for my right colour to come along.


----------



## lulilu

littleunicorn said:


> @Searno29
> So sorry for the late reply as I was away, just saw your kind sharing post now.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely in action photos, the daily looks Fab on you!
> After seeing it on you, its definitely worth getting for everyday use, I just need to wait for my right colour to come along.



The pin is sort of the equivalent of the Hermes Evelyne, but with the improvement of a zipper closure.  Love a casual bag in nice soft leather.


----------



## Searno29

littleunicorn said:


> @Searno29
> So sorry for the late reply as I was away, just saw your kind sharing post now.
> 
> Thanks for the lovely in action photos, the daily looks Fab on you!
> After seeing it on you, its definitely worth getting for everyday use, I just need to wait for my right colour to come along.


Aw thanks! That's actually my wife. She introduced me into the world of luxury goods (her first love, like for many, was LV) and that got me seriously amazed by high quality leathers. Naturally I stumbled across Delvaux due to tPF and walked into their London boutique, the rest is history!


----------



## mkc1011

Can anyone tell me which leather I should get?  Dream leather (Smooth) vs crispy calf (grainy).  I assume dream leather is similar to box? Scratches are more noticeable? Whereas crispy calf is more resistant? SA said both are structured. 
thanks


----------



## Searno29

mkc1011 said:


> Can anyone tell me which leather I should get?  Dream leather (Smooth) vs crispy calf (grainy).  I assume dream leather is similar to box? Scratches are more noticeable? Whereas crispy calf is more resistant? SA said both are structured.
> thanks


On which bag were you thinking? We have a Tempete MM in Dream and the leather is really stunning, yes I could compare it to Box leather. It hasn't been used enough to comment on scratches or patina yet however the SA did say it will get better with time and scratches will blend into the leather. Its not overly sensitive to marks though, just got to be a but more careful I suppose. I dont own anything in crispy calf but just by the feel its much thicker and seems a lot more resistant to any markings. Totally different type of vibe I think. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Tasha1

new collection


----------



## ey430

Has anyone seen the Brillant in the new PM size in person yet?


----------



## JolieS

ey430 said:


> Has anyone seen the Brillant in the new PM size in person yet?


Yes. It is 1 size down from the MM.
I’m a Tempête kind of girl myself, and bought the PM in that model. 
These are small bags. 
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## ey430

JolieS said:


> Yes. It is 1 size down from the MM.
> I’m a Tempête kind of girl myself, and bought the PM in that model.
> These are small bags.
> Hope that answers your question.


Thanks for your reply! I find the MM size in both Tempete and Brillant to be big for me, so currently am thinking about getting the Tempete PM. But since I heard they were coming out with the Brillant PM, wanted to wait and see it in person.


----------



## Mira

Hi all...

I'm suprised that there is no official delvaux thread..

I will start this one here..
I love the brand.. very unique and more like Art pieces.

I'm planning to get my first bag from them but want to see the new collection.

They will launch now a new size they call it " small" and will cancel the mini size in Tempête collection. This the one I'm planning to get soon.

Brillant collection is the main handbag desgin and Brillant charms are so popular. 

I'm trying to get hold of pictures of the new SS21 bags please post here any pictures you find. Also we can chat about the brand here and post pictures of the bags we have or want to get... 

I will post some images of the designs and also the SS21 I found so far..

Enjoy


----------



## Mira

Please share any pictures you find for SS21 or pictures of bags you want to get from this brand or already have


----------



## Christofle

There actually is one ongoing!





						Let's talk Delvaux!
					

I am interesting in the Pin daily for a while, just never find the right colour for me. Would you mind posting more pics? love to see it in acton :smile:  Sorry it took a while but here's what I've taken so far. Hope it helps!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Mira

Love love love the new SS21


----------



## Christofle

My SA just sent me the newlook book and the new blush tones are so gorgeous. The collection for SS21 has so many gorgeous exotics too.


----------



## JolieS

Yes, Delvaux exotics are always the best on the market - head and shoulders above their nearest competitors IMO.


----------



## Mira

Wawooo wawooo wawooo collection


----------



## Mira

Love SS21. I posted some pictures on the thread I started. Pls share SS21 picture


----------



## Christofle

The new hardware is breathtaking.


----------



## Christofle

Colours are simply fantastic


----------



## JolieS

Mods: please merge the 2 Delvaux threads. It is confusing to have a new Delvaux thread when there are already 140-plus pages about the brand.
Thanks!


----------



## Mira

JolieS said:


> Mods: please merge the 2 Delvaux threads. It is confusing to have a new Delvaux thread when there are already 140-plus pages about the brand.
> Thanks!



It is a big brand and it is not right to have one thread or even two. Look at the big brands in the forum 1000000 of threads for one brand. And plus if more threads the forum will have an official thread for brand.
So I suggest you start another thread two.
So the forum see that it is popular and make an official thread togther with the luxury brands.


----------



## JolieS

Mira said:


> It is a big brand and it is not right to have one thread or even two. Look at the big brands in the forum 1000000 of threads for one brand. And plus if more threads the forum will have an official thread for brand.
> So I suggest you start another thread two.
> So the forum see that it is popular and make an official thread togther with the luxury brands.


IMO this is an issue for the moderators to address. Perhaps there could be sub-topics of the current and long-standing Delvaux thread, like one for the SS21 collection that you’re posting about, and like other brands do, such as Hermès. Having more than 1 thread dilutes the info and is confusing. Again, just my point of view. I’ll leave it to the moderators to decide.


----------



## JolieS

Delvaux has opened its new Paris flagship on rue Saint-Honoré, after 2 years of reno. I preferred the other boutique in the romantic Palais Royal, but they wanted to be on Saint-Honoré with other high-end shops. To celebrate, they have issued a bunch of Paris-themed miniatures.

I was lucky enough to go to the opening, but didn’t stay more than 10 minutes because crowd scenes during a pandemic are not my thing. 

https://www.delvaux.com/fr/diary/de...edium=Emailing&utm_campaign=Opening St Honore


----------



## lulilu

I agree -- two threads is confusing.


----------



## Flowerlily

lulilu said:


> I agree -- two threads is confusing.


+1


----------



## Tasha1

Queen Maxima of the Netherlands


----------



## hikarupanda

Is there any US Delvaux lover who had ordered from the website? It looks like there’s no out of state tax if you are not in NY (I’m in CA)?

Also, I’m thinking about getting a mini Brilliant, between vision and vegetal, which color you think it’s more versatile? I’m leaning towards vegetal since I in general love tan colored bags. And I think vegetal can be dressed a bit casually compared to vision?My another concern is that vision is easier to get dirty coz it’s a lighter shade? But then I also already have a few tan colored bags (See photos here, although they are all quite different in terms of shape and look).


----------



## lulilu

hikarupanda said:


> Is there any US Delvaux lover who had ordered from the website? It looks like there’s no out of state tax if you are not in NY (I’m in CA)?
> 
> Also, I’m thinking about getting a mini Brilliant, between vision and vegetal, which color you think it’s more versatile? I’m leaning towards vegetal since I in general love tan colored bags. And I think vegetal can be dressed a bit casually compared to vision?My another concern is that vision is easier to get dirty coz it’s a lighter shade? But then I also already have a few tan colored bags (See photos here, although they are all quite different in terms of shape and look).
> 
> View attachment 4874539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874543



Why not buy from the NY store?  They have great SAs who can help you.  I don't think there will be tax charged from the store.


----------



## hikarupanda

lulilu said:


> Why not buy from the NY store?  They have great SAs who can help you.  I don't think there will be tax charged from the store.


Oh I just saw that both bags are available on their US website so it seems convenient. Good to know that purchasing from NY store also won’t charge tax for those not in NY.


----------



## Tasha1

hikarupanda said:


> Also, I’m thinking about getting a mini Brilliant, between vision and vegetal, which color you think it’s more versatile




Sorry to interfere, I saw this bag last year and it was my num 2 to buy, but some things happened.
The difference is in colourwork stitches but the stitches bring the bag more attraction. ( now I understand what bothers me not to buy the Delvaux at the moment)
	

		
			
		

		
	



But tastes differ


----------



## JolieS

The colour of the bag in front appears to be végétal, and the bag in back appears to be tourterelle colour. Vison (not vision) is a pinky-beige colour.
The contrast stitching on these bags gives them a more casual, less dressy vibe IMO.
Hope this answers your question, and good luck deciding.


----------



## Christofle

Does anyone know if Delvaux ever produced a compact wallet within the tempete family?


----------



## JolieS

The Charms collection has small Tempêtes that can be used for keys and/or coins. Other than that, a Tempête compact wallet doesn’t come to mind. Good luck in your search!


----------



## TraceySH

In case you hadn't heard - Christina Zeller is leaving next month. I think she started off so incredibly strong! And just sort of .....went dormant in her designs. Also, the So Cool hobo, which I LOVE but it too big, is coming in a smaller size for SS21!!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> is coming in a smaller size for SS21!!




great news

and they have to do something with their collection.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> great news
> 
> and they have to do something with their collection.


They had such momentum, and then it just died off. No life. It was beyond shocking. Anything new at this point is an improvement.


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> They had such momentum, and then it just died off. No life. It was beyond shocking. Anything new at this point is an improvement.


This is quite interesting as I felt the same way but couldn’t really put my finger on it. I love Delvaux, I think the brand and its ethos is amazing and exactly what I look for when purchasing luxury goods. I feel like I’m treated insanely well regardless of how much I’ve spent. But I always felt like I didn’t love a lot of their products. I’m drawn to the craftsmanship and the materials used but I feel some of their designs lack something or other which don’t make me pull the trigger. I feel like I love the house more for its aforementioned qualities than the products themselves. The men’s department is severely lacking, so far I’ve seen nothing that wows me enough and its a shame as I really want to find something I love. What would you guys like to see from Delvaux? Any intel on who the new designer will be?


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> This is quite interesting as I felt the same way but couldn’t really put my finger on it. I love Delvaux, I think the brand and its ethos is amazing and exactly what I look for when purchasing luxury goods. I feel like I’m treated insanely well regardless of how much I’ve spent. But I always felt like I didn’t love a lot of their products. I’m drawn to the craftsmanship and the materials used but I feel some of their designs lack something or other which don’t make me pull the trigger. I feel like I love the house more for its aforementioned qualities than the products themselves. The men’s department is severely lacking, so far I’ve seen nothing that wows me enough and its a shame as I really want to find something I love. What would you guys like to see from Delvaux? Any intel on who the new designer will be?


I don't know who their new CD will be! Apparently CZ cited health reasons for her departure, but there's a big shakeup in upper management too. Might have all needed to happen. What I PERSONALLY would love and have REQUESTED (hahaha) is the brillant but in an open top double handle tote. The brillant is just too difficult to get in and out of, and it's a bit too dressy for where I am living now most of the time. But I love the brillant! Just make it a tad easier to access, and a tad more casual, I will buy it in all the colors. HEAR THAT DELVAUX???


----------



## Christofle

Sigh. I’m wondering if all these management changes are slowing down the special order process for me. Back and worth with Delvaux since early June.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Sigh. I’m wondering if all these management changes are slowing down the special order process for me. Back and worth with Delvaux since early June.


I bet so. I know they were contemplating shutting it all down permanently there for a second. So they navigated through other channels (online purchases) & who knows what else. I am glad hopefully nothing will happen to Delvaux, but in the meantime, I am sure the transition will impede linear processes (amplified by COVID). I feel like    we need brands like    Delvaux more than ever with logomania making me nauseous and crappy quality all around making me irritable.


----------



## JolieS

Ok, I hear your comments about Delvaux’s design direction. But here is my input.

Delvaux is a heritage brand, like Hermès and Chanel. If they start messing around with their iconic designs (Brillant, Tempête, Madame), they will corrupt their DNA. Recently Bottega Veneta took this direction. However, loyal customers of the brand left in droves, and the company now has to attract and maintain new buyers, and be more than flavour-of-the-week. Sometimes changing the DNA is a dismal failure, like for Givenchy.

Delvaux has been doing a few tweaks here and there with hardware, and added some new designs, like Cool Box and So Cool, and some new formats of the classic designs. Other than that, what they have to work with is colour, leather, and sheer craftsmanship. Delvaux’s designs have always been cerebral. According to my SA, trying to explain the Magritte collection, or even stating that a recent collection is based on an interpretation of A Midsummer Night’s Dream by Shakespeare doesn’t resonate with the majority of buyers. In other words, the designs aren’t accessible. Yes, the basic designs remain more or less the same, however the limited editions and the special collections produced every year around the holidays are true collectors’ items.

I’ve met CZ at events on 2 occasions, and always found her to be approachable. I can’t think of another heritage brand where someone who isn’t a VVIP can chat with the designer. I wish her the best.

I’m keeping an open mind about Delvaux; fingers crossed that the brand will remain recognizable and that quality won’t suffer. Cynical me sees a dumbing down of the designs, a decrease in quality, and a slew of trendy brand ambassadors. Time will tell.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Ok, I hear your comments about Delvaux’s design direction. But here is my input.
> 
> Delvaux is a heritage brand, like Hermès and Chanel. If they start messing around with their iconic designs (Brillant, Tempête, Madame), they will corrupt their DNA. Recently Bottega Veneta took this direction. However, loyal customers of the brand left in droves, and the company now has to attract and maintain new buyers, and be more than flavour-of-the-week. Sometimes changing the DNA is a dismal failure, like for Givenchy.
> 
> Delvaux has been doing a few tweaks here and there with hardware, and added some new designs, like Cool Box and So Cool, and some new formats of the classic designs. Other than that, what they have to work with is colour, leather, and sheer craftsmanship. Delvaux’s designs have always been cerebral. According to my SA, trying to explain the Magritte collection, or even stating that a recent collection is based on an interpretation of A Midsummer Night’s Dream by Shakespeare doesn’t resonate with the majority of buyers. In other words, the designs aren’t accessible. Yes, the basic designs remain more or less the same, however the limited editions and the special collections produced every year around the holidays are true collectors’ items.
> 
> I’ve met CZ at events on 2 occasions, and always found her to be approachable. I can’t think of another heritage brand where someone who isn’t a VVIP can chat with the designer. I wish her the best.
> 
> I’m keeping an open mind about Delvaux; fingers crossed that the brand will remain recognizable and that quality won’t suffer. Cynical me sees a dumbing down of the designs, a decrease in quality, and a slew of trendy brand ambassadors. Time will tell.


Ok maybe I didn't express myself well! I love the designs! Just the colors and selection as of LATE have been abysmal. I would love to be dropped in the Delvaux world in 2015/ 2016 when they had so many beautiful colors and choices! And the whole GOT collection! I want them to keep what they have and just add the ONE design to the brillant, open top double tote, but structured, that would just allow for easier access. I just bought 2 pin dailies yesterday and am about to get this one the MM size....It has a back pocket! Woo hoo!


----------



## Cool Breeze

TraceySH said:


> Ok maybe I didn't express myself well! I love the designs! Just the colors and selection as of LATE have been abysmal. I would love to be dropped in the Delvaux world in 2015/ 2016 when they had so many beautiful colors and choices! And the whole GOT collection! I want them to keep what they have and just add the ONE design to the brillant, open top double tote, but structured, that would just allow for easier access. I just bought 2 pin dailies yesterday and am about to get this one the MM size....It has a back pocket! Woo hoo!


Congratulations!  It‘s a beautiful bag!!


----------



## Passerine123

TraceySH said:


> Ok maybe I didn't express myself well! I love the designs! Just the colors and selection as of LATE have been abysmal. I would love to be dropped in the Delvaux world in 2015/ 2016 when they had so many beautiful colors and choices! And the whole GOT collection! I want them to keep what they have and just add the ONE design to the brillant, open top double tote, but structured, that would just allow for easier access. I just bought 2 pin dailies yesterday and am about to get this one the MM size....It has a back pocket! Woo hoo!



I would have liked to been dropped into the Delvaux world 10 to 15 years earlier than that, when they had beautiful bags, the majority completely different from what you see today, were still using their original signature clip, and you seldom had to worry about items being unavailable or being social media'd everywhere because a) it was a brand known by far fewer people and b) there was little social media to speak of. There are days when I wish IG et al had never been created. When we lived in Brussels, just a 10 minute walk from the Blvd de Waterloo store, Delvaux had a completely different vibe from today.


----------



## TraceySH

Passerine123 said:


> I would have liked to been dropped into the Delvaux world 10 to 15 years earlier than that, when they had beautiful bags, the majority completely different from what you see today, were still using their original signature clip, and you seldom had to worry about items being unavailable or being social media'd everywhere because a) it was a brand known by far fewer people and b) there was little social media to speak of. There are days when I wish IG et al had never been created. When we lived in Brussels, just a 10 minute walk from the Blvd de Waterloo store, Delvaux had a completely different vibe from today.


I would love to have seen that. I would have been too young to appreciate it at the time!! I hope we all have some "revival" here soon where social media becomes UNCOOL. I am sick of it all too. The world is so fake now!


----------



## Searno29

JolieS said:


> Ok, I hear your comments about Delvaux’s design direction. But here is my input.
> 
> Delvaux is a heritage brand, like Hermès and Chanel. If they start messing around with their iconic designs (Brillant, Tempête, Madame), they will corrupt their DNA. Recently Bottega Veneta took this direction. However, loyal customers of the brand left in droves, and the company now has to attract and maintain new buyers, and be more than flavour-of-the-week. Sometimes changing the DNA is a dismal failure, like for Givenchy.
> 
> Delvaux has been doing a few tweaks here and there with hardware, and added some new designs, like Cool Box and So Cool, and some new formats of the classic designs. Other than that, what they have to work with is colour, leather, and sheer craftsmanship. Delvaux’s designs have always been cerebral. According to my SA, trying to explain the Magritte collection, or even stating that a recent collection is based on an interpretation of A Midsummer Night’s Dream by Shakespeare doesn’t resonate with the majority of buyers. In other words, the designs aren’t accessible. Yes, the basic designs remain more or less the same, however the limited editions and the special collections produced every year around the holidays are true collectors’ items.
> 
> I’ve met CZ at events on 2 occasions, and always found her to be approachable. I can’t think of another heritage brand where someone who isn’t a VVIP can chat with the designer. I wish her the best.
> 
> I’m keeping an open mind about Delvaux; fingers crossed that the brand will remain recognizable and that quality won’t suffer. Cynical me sees a dumbing down of the designs, a decrease in quality, and a slew of trendy brand ambassadors. Time will tell.



I agree with everything in this post. I can’t stress enough how well we have been treated and I am in no way any kind of VIP. I’ve bought two bags and a wallet so far and I’ve been consistently invited to many events. I also met CZ and thought she was lovely too, as well as the owners of the brand who were also very down to earth and likeable. They seem genuinely interested in getting to know their customers which is unheard of in this day and age. The Magritte collection did not resonate with me in the slightest. Nor did the one with the neon coloured edge coats. Their leathers are amazing but I agree this could be expanded slightly. I wish they reinvented existing designs like @TraceySH described. A softer retourne version of the Tempete would be amazing in my eyes! And the colours on offer could be expanded a bit. I loved the Madame until they changed the strap to a chain which did not appeal to me or my wife. I did go on their website and I’m happy to see some new offerings on there, however the intricacy of the Hide and Seek collection makes the bags less usable and so, unless ones budget extends to collecting pieces, is not something that appeals to me. Their SLGs could do with a bit of expansion too. I also thought they expanded pretty fast in terms of boutiques, I don’t think there is a need to have 2 in London for example. I would HATE to see the brand go down the influencer route; I detest any company that gives free bags out to people with a higher number of followers on Instagram. I really hope the brand keeps going and doesn’t have serious difficulties where they would need to consider closing down etc


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> Ok maybe I didn't express myself well! I love the designs! Just the colors and selection as of LATE have been abysmal. I would love to be dropped in the Delvaux world in 2015/ 2016 when they had so many beautiful colors and choices! And the whole GOT collection! I want them to keep what they have and just add the ONE design to the brillant, open top double tote, but structured, that would just allow for easier access. I just bought 2 pin dailies yesterday and am about to get this one the MM size....It has a back pocket! Woo hoo!


Love the Trench! Congrats! What colours did you get the Pins in? The new khaki one is soooo nice! I like the canvas strap too (and I usually prefer leather)


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> Love the Trench! Congrats! What colours did you get the Pins in? The new khaki one is soooo nice! I like the canvas strap too (and I usually prefer leather)


I got the khaki & the denim, and HAD gotten the red but I am going to exchange for another color since I prefer the softer leathers!


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Ok maybe I didn't express myself well! I love the designs! Just the colors and selection as of LATE have been abysmal. I would love to be dropped in the Delvaux world in 2015/ 2016 when they had so many beautiful colors and choices! And the whole GOT collection! I want them to keep what they have and just add the ONE design to the brillant, open top double tote, but structured, that would just allow for easier access. I just bought 2 pin dailies yesterday and am about to get this one the MM size....It has a back pocket! Woo hoo!


The Trench in Crispy Calf is a beautiful bag. I have the large in black with red gussets that I use as a travel bag. Just a bit heavy though.


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> The Trench in Crispy Calf is a beautiful bag. I have the large in black with red gussets that I use as a travel bag. Just a bit heavy though.


Ohhhhhh with red! They need to make that in MM!


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> I got the khaki & the denim, and HAD gotten the red but I am going to exchange for another color since I prefer the softer leathers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891301


Ahh they’re amazing! So nice! How’s the Santiag leather? Haven’t had a chance to go to the boutique and see it in person. Enjoy and wear in good health! Also, what are your thoughts on these vs Hermes Evelyne?


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> Ahh they’re amazing! So nice! How’s the Santiag leather? Haven’t had a chance to go to the boutique and see it in person. Enjoy and wear in good health! Also, what are your thoughts on these vs Hermes Evelyne?


It will spoil easily because it’s nubuck, but it’s gorgeous!!! And comparison to the Evelyne is perfect. These are more structured because of the bottom, and strap is better quality. The zip at the top does make a difference for security. I have 5 Evelyne tho and love them too! It’s easier to use a Dior strap on those as opposed to the pin. Both great everyday bags.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I got the khaki & the denim


Congratulations,
I saw her( the Pin) on a woman at the Fondation Beyeler ( an exposition hall). Silent chic. 

I like Delvaux quality and service, I Like the Brilliant and the Tempete but I don't need a collectable item, I want to buy a BAG on a daily basis, if you see what I mean.
I saw many bags when I started my journey with Delvaux. Unfortunately, I owned the only 1 Tempete. I would buy another Tempete but I can't pull my trigger, although I would chose the Tempete over the Kelly ( sorry ladies).
I also think that the bags from previous collections ( 3 years ago or more) were more wearable.

I agree with Tracey that they have to produce a proper tote with easier access. 
And their exotics are awesome,  but that is another story.


----------



## Lajoliebee

TraceySH said:


> I don't know who their new CD will be! Apparently CZ cited health reasons for her departure, but there's a big shakeup in upper management too. Might have all needed to happen. What I PERSONALLY would love and have REQUESTED (hahaha) is the brillant but in an open top double handle tote. The brillant is just too difficult to get in and out of, and it's a bit too dressy for where I am living now most of the time. But I love the brillant! Just make it a tad easier to access, and a tad more casual, I will buy it in all the colors. HEAR THAT DELVAUX???



I am a long time lurker and I finally registered just to reply to you! I have just bought a vintage Delvaux tote that looks like your description. The model name is Brillant Trompe l'oeil. It is bi-color, black and "Hermès" gold (brown). It's open top with double handles. I don't know its size but you can comfortably fit a 13" laptop in it. I don't know its age either but there are NO scratches and the leather is a dream. You can keep it as a rectangular-ish tote or bring the sides in to make it trapezoid. I'll include a pic from the seller.


----------



## dilipalomino

What are the thoughts on the Brilliant charms (Japan and China collections)? Also just realized there’s no sales tax! Is it due to the fact that their only boutique is in NY?


----------



## Christofle

dilipalomino said:


> What are the thoughts on the Brilliant charms (Japan and China collections)? Also just realized there’s no sales tax! Is it due to the fact that their only boutique is in NY?



I love flowers so the Sakura really speaks to me!


----------



## Christofle

dilipalomino said:


> What are the thoughts on the Brilliant charms (Japan and China collections)? Also just realized there’s no sales tax! Is it due to the fact that their only boutique is in NY?



Which ones are you interested in?


----------



## dilipalomino

Christofle said:


> I love flowers so the Sakura really speaks to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897125



Agreed this is one of my favorites! So close to pulling the trigger on this one  or maybe the Qipao one with the fan?


----------



## Christofle

dilipalomino said:


> Agreed this is one of my favorites! So close to pulling the trigger on this one  or maybe the Qipao one with the fan?



Both great options!
Do you have any bag pairings in mind? The little pearls on the qipao are really cute!


----------



## dilipalomino

Christofle said:


> Both great options!
> Do you have any bag pairings in mind? The little pearls on the qipao are really cute!



So I have a mini tempete I was thinking of with either one! The color is like a Tiffany blue? I’ll post a pic of it tomorrow!


----------



## Abrakadabra

Are the Japan and China Dream collection available worldwide?


----------



## Christofle

Abrakadabra said:


> Are the Japan and China Dream collection available worldwide?


Yes, there’s still stock for the France and Italy ones too.


----------



## dilipalomino

Planning on putting a charm on this one! So hard to capture the color accurately though


----------



## Christofle

dilipalomino said:


> Planning on putting a charm on this one! So hard to capture the color accurately though



The qipao would match this one really well! Really lovely eggshell blue tempete !


----------



## dilipalomino

Christofle said:


> The qipao would match this one really well! Really lovely eggshell blue tempete !



Moreso than the Japan one with the blossoms?


----------



## Christofle

dilipalomino said:


> Moreso than the Japan one with the blossoms?


Colour wise, I prefer the darker blue of the qipao as it creates a stronger contrast. 

Albeit if you prefer a more subtle colour matching, the pale blue of the Sakura might be preferable.


----------



## Christofle

Well it unfortunately appears that covid has thrown a wrench into my Delvaux plans. My latest attempt of special ordering was turned down (4th round) because covid has made the request too difficult at this time.


----------



## JolieS

Delvaux has released its holiday collection called “Constellations” The colour scheme is blue and silver.
See:





						Choose your country / region | Delvaux
					

Please select your region below, as we can only ship products to your street address from the Delvaux e-shop in your region.




					www.delvaux.com


----------



## MVK_King

hikarupanda said:


> Is there any US Delvaux lover who had ordered from the website? It looks like there’s no out of state tax if you are not in NY (I’m in CA)?
> 
> Also, I’m thinking about getting a mini Brilliant, between vision and vegetal, which color you think it’s more versatile? I’m leaning towards vegetal since I in general love tan colored bags. And I think vegetal can be dressed a bit casually compared to vision?My another concern is that vision is easier to get dirty coz it’s a lighter shade? But then I also already have a few tan colored bags (See photos here, although they are all quite different in terms of shape and look).
> 
> View attachment 4874539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874543


Both are stunning and timeless but I absolutely love the Vegetal one. The brown has more depth for my taste


----------



## JolieS

MVK_King said:


> Both are stunning and timeless but I absolutely love the Vegetal one. The brown has more depth for my taste


For colour I vote for Végétal, a rich cognac or tobacco shade, and yes, it does read a bit more casual. Vison (not vision) is a pinky-beige. IMO this colour, introduced about 3 years ago to replace Végétal, is a bit flat and bland. I think customers agreed, because Delvaux brought back Végétal. I don’t think Vison will present a cleaning problem if that is the colour you choose. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## BagLady164

JolieS said:


> Delvaux has released its holiday collection called “Constellations” The colour scheme is blue and silver.
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choose your country / region | Delvaux
> 
> 
> Please select your region below, as we can only ship products to your street address from the Delvaux e-shop in your region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.delvaux.com


I just bought the mini Constellation.  It is gorgeous and perfect for winter evenings...when the pandemic ends.


----------



## JolieS

BagLady164 said:


> I just bought the mini Constellation.  It is gorgeous and perfect for winter evenings...when the pandemic ends.


Fabulous! Hope you get to enjoy carrying this bag soonest.


----------



## BagLady164

JolieS said:


> Fabulous! Hope you get to enjoy carrying this bag soonest.


Thank you.  Me too.  For all our sakes.


----------



## Christofle

So excited! I got an early Christmas present! Delvaux HQ finally approved my made to order request (estimated completion time 12months).

I’m super excited !!!!!


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> So excited! I got an early Christmas present! Delvaux HQ finally approved my made to order request (estimated completion time 12months).
> 
> I’m super excited !!!!!


Yay!


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Yay!



Thanks for the enthusiasm


----------



## textilegirl

....wondering if anyone has info on alternate colors for the MM Brilliant Trench; there's only black on the website.....


----------



## redhott

I became acquainted with Delvaux through my SA at Barneys (so sad they are gone).  I bought a Tempete MM while in Brussels a few years ago - something so special about buying a bag in its country of origin, at a flagship store.  I love the bag as much today as I did when I first saw it at Barneys. I do not compare one luxury maker to another -- they each are special in their own ways, and for the older houses, the history is part of the allure (for me).


----------



## Searno29

The Tempete MM is such a classy and well made bag! Do share a pic if you have a chance! I’d love to go to the flagship in Brussels. Is it a much larger space? I’ve only been to the boutiques in London and Seoul and they’re all rather small. Mind you I don’t think they have enough inventory to warrant a much larger space, at least the stores in Bond St (both the old one and new one) seemed to be well stocked with most of their offerings even though not everything is on display. In a separate note, does anyone own the CoolBox MM? I’m seriously considering getting the Khaki for the wife and I was never really that into it until I saw this new colour.


----------



## redhott

My beautiful Tempete purchased in the Delvaux boutique in Brussels - a moderately-sized space, very tastefully designed, with a selection that provided me with many temptations. I am a devotee for sure. The bags are beautiful- and the recent Constellations launch is incredible.


----------



## Searno29

So elegant! I like the strap too. Unfortunately I’m not a fan of the constellation collection but I don’t think I’m their target audience, to me it seems more of a collectors item


----------



## lincer

What is the difference between calf joy and calf supple? They look so similar to me.


----------



## Kitsune711

Is it true that Delvaux had a price increase recently? I wanted to get a Miniature but I'm worried to know how much more it'll be.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Is someone who can only afford preloved delvaux welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


----------



## Christofle

Just got some sad news from Delvaux with regards to my MTO. They emailed me the day after Christmas to inform me that my ostrich micro bag was too complicated to make despite giving me the go ahead a month ago.

They sent me a PDF with the updated 3D design in the newer small size. Their conclusion was that ostrich lining could only be offered in a larger size.

On the flip side, they revised production time form 12 months to 6month but at a 60% $ premium.


----------



## Christofle

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is someone who can only afford preloved delvaux welcome to play here? I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!



Pretty sure this place is to share any and all Delvaux creations regardless of their origins.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Christofle said:


> Pretty sure this place is to share any and all Delvaux creations regardless of their origins.


Awesome!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

redhott said:


> My beautiful Tempete purchased in the Delvaux boutique in Brussels - a moderately-sized space, very tastefully designed, with a selection that provided me with many temptations. I am a devotee for sure. The bags are beautiful- and the recent Constellations launch is incredible.
> View attachment 4925557


Bag twins!  I have this bag and love it.  The color goes with so many things in my wardrobe.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

These 3 are on my radar on the preloved market. Any input on which should be my first delvaux?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Or maybe a small, cute backpack?


----------



## bonjour!

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I didn't see much mention of second hand purchasing here but I don't mind if I'm the only one who can't afford new if you guys don't mind 'my kind' around here. I'm in it for the bag porn and cameraderie!


I got a vintage Delvaux Tempete as a Christmas present and I could not have been happier! To be honest, I really want to use it as a regular handbag and I am afraid if I would get a new one, I would be too careful and keep it in a box in a closet all the time. It´s a handbag after all..


----------



## Searno29

bonjour! said:


> I got a vintage Delvaux Tempete as a Christmas present and I could not have been happier! To be honest, I really want to use it as a regular handbag and I am afraid if I would get a new one, I would be too careful and keep it in a box in a closet all the time. It´s a handbag after all..



Ooooh congrats! Do show us a pic! I do like the look of vintage Tempetes, the ones I’ve seen listed on VC seem to age really well


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay I'm in the club, even if $115 is all I paid for my membership. I scored a secondhand delvaux from eBay.


----------



## Christofle

Just purchased this handle ribbon from the upcoming nautical collection for spring 2021 to protect my made to order ostrich tempete that is currently in production.


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Just purchased this handle ribbon from the upcoming nautical collection for spring 2021 to protect my made to order ostrich tempete that is currently in production.
> View attachment 4977775


Beautiful! I can’t wait to see your ostrich!!?


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> Beautiful! I can’t wait to see your ostrich!!?


Thanks! It’s a camaïeux de violet so it should pair perfectly with the ribbon.  (Sometime in July hopefully)


----------



## bonjour!

Wow! Beautiful ribbon!  ❤That will pair beautifully with your bag...can't wait to see it too!


----------



## bonjour!

Here's my vintage Delvaux in boxcalf leather.. I'm so happy with it!


----------



## Vitamina H

I love the leather handle ribbon. I have so many Twillys, but never liked the feel of them on my handles. Leather would be perfect. Christofle, do you have any experience with the crispy calf leather? Would you say the feel is similar to Togo? I am hoping to add a Tempête and would like a gold - cognac leather. The days of going in a boutique were so much easier than right now. One more question, if a person prefers palladium hardware would this be a possible change or would this be a SO (if that is possible)? Thank you for your help!!  Anyone with feedback on the crispy calf leather would love to hear your thoughts!!!


----------



## Vitamina H

Huge congratulations on your Tempête! Stunning in every way possible.  I just might go with GHW after seeing your beautiful bag. I have all PHW on my bags, but maybe it is time for something new.


----------



## bonjour!

Vitamina H said:


> Huge congratulations on your Tempête! Stunning in every way possible.  I just might go with GHW after seeing your beautiful bag. I have all PHW on my bags, but maybe it is time for something new.


Thank you! Yes, I love golden hardware, I prefer it on my bags as the colours of my wardrobe tend to be warm as well..


----------



## bonjour!

Vitamina H said:


> I love the leather handle ribbon. I have so many Twillys, but never liked the feel of them on my handles. Leather would be perfect.


Would a leather ribbon suit my bag or would it be "Too much" on the Tempete? I'd like some kind of ribbon/twilly, but I don't know if it will be too loud. Never had any..


----------



## Christofle

Vitamina H said:


> I love the leather handle ribbon. I have so many Twillys, but never liked the feel of them on my handles. Leather would be perfect. Christofle, do you have any experience with the crispy calf leather? Would you say the feel is similar to Togo? I am hoping to add a Tempête and would like a gold - cognac leather. The days of going in a boutique were so much easier than right now. One more question, if a person prefers palladium hardware would this be a possible change or would this be a SO (if that is possible)? Thank you for your help!!  Anyone with feedback on the crispy calf leather would love to hear your thoughts!!!



I wish I could be more of a help but all of my communication has been by text and phone due to covid so I can’t comment on crispy calf. As for the handle ribbon, it is in lambskin.

With regards to SO, they offer a made to order service (choice of hardware, edge coat, stitching) but from my understanding Delvaux only offers the service for exotics.


----------



## Christofle

bonjour! said:


> Would a leather ribbon suit my bag or would it be "Too much" on the Tempete? I'd like some kind of ribbon/twilly, but I don't know if it will be too loud. Never had any..



I don’t think it would be too much.


----------



## JolieS

IMO Delvaux Crispy Calf leather resembles Hermès Togo leather in the visible veining, but the grain of the leather is a bit more prominent in Crispy Calf, making it perhaps just a tad less formal than other calfskin leathers by Delvaux. It is all a question of perception and taste. Some Hermès clients seek less visible veining in their Togo bags; others prefer the veining. Delvaux Crispy Calf veining is quite visible.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Christofle

Delvaux just updated their website so I can now better visualize how it will look on a bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

Christofle said:


> Delvaux just updated their website so I can now better visualize how it will look on a bag.
> View attachment 4978989


Gorgeous! 
Can you tell me how long your leather ribbon is? And how wide is the main / narrow part of the ribbon, please?


----------



## Christofle

Fancyfree said:


> Gorgeous!
> Can you tell me how long your leather ribbon is? And how wide is the main / narrow part of the ribbon, please?



Sorry, I don’t have it with me as I asked my store manager to hold onto it for when my tempete arrives so I can protect the handle.

Edit: found this on the Delvaux site 

36.5 / 2.5 / 0 inches


----------



## Fancyfree

Christofle said:


> Sorry, I don’t have it with me as I asked my store manager to hold onto it for when my tempete arrives so I can protect the handle.
> 
> Edit: found this on the Delvaux site
> 
> 36.5 / 2.5 / 0 inches


Thank you so much! 
Silly me,- I have unsuccessfully been clicking on "Details" on the website, and totally overlooked the "Dimensions" heading


----------



## Vitamina H

JolieS said:


> IMO Delvaux Crispy Calf leather resembles Hermès Togo leather in the visible veining, but the grain of the leather is a bit more prominent in Crispy Calf, making it perhaps just a tad less formal than other calfskin leathers by Delvaux. It is all a question of perception and taste. Some Hermès clients seek less visible veining in their Togo bags; others prefer the veining. Delvaux Crispy Calf veining is quite visible.
> Hope this helps.



Thank you, @JolieS  and @Christofle. I was thinking the same regarding the veining. I zoomed in and could see the prominence. I have two Togo K's and while I love them, I adore the feel of my Clemence bags the most. It just feels so supple in comparison. Just the name, Crispy, made me think drier!  I am sure I would love it regardless.


----------



## JolieS

The Delvaux SS 2021 collection has a number of bags with silver-toned hardware, for those who prefer it over gold.


----------



## Vitamina H

bonjour! said:


> Would a leather ribbon suit my bag or would it be "Too much" on the Tempete? I'd like some kind of ribbon/twilly, but I don't know if it will be too loud. Never had any..


So sorry, @bonjour! , for my late reply to you!  I think a leather ribbon would look beautiful on your new bag. I don’t think it would be loud at all, especially if you go more monochromatic. I love Twillys used as a decoration on bags, but personally don’t like the feel of them on my handles. I have added the Delvaux ribbon to my wishlist! May I ask what size your Tempete is? I am having such a difficult time deciding on size. Thank you!


----------



## momoc

Chiming in about the leather ribbon...I was looking for an alternative to a Twilly for my Kelly and found the Delvaux ribbon (the one with fur at the end), and it goes quite well IMO! It definitely feels better & is less slippery and more secure than silk. The downside is that it was so much harder to wrap and tie. Still, I love how it looks and feels, kept playing with the fluffy ball when I took the bag out that day haha. Here’s a quick photo from when I first tried putting it on...


----------



## Christofle

momoc said:


> Chiming in about the leather ribbon...I was looking for an alternative to a Twilly for my Kelly and found the Delvaux ribbon (the one with fur at the end), and it goes quite well IMO! It definitely feels better & is less slippery and more secure than silk. The downside is that it was so much harder to wrap and tie. Still, I love how it looks and feels, kept playing with the fluffy ball when I took the bag out that day haha. Here’s a quick photo from when I first tried putting it on...
> 
> View attachment 4992940


Adorable 
Enjoy your lovely new ribbon !


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

It's a beautiful sunny day and I decided to take my Delvaux Tempete out for a spin.


----------



## Vitamina H

@Purses & Perfumes , your Tempête is beautiful!    May
I ask you the size? Is the color vegetal? I love it! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Searno29

@Purses & Perfumes stunning!!!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vitamina H said:


> @Purses & Perfumes , your Tempête is beautiful!    May
> I ask you the size? Is the color vegetal? I love it! Thank you in advance.


Thank you! The color is vegetal, and the size is MM. I tend to prefer medium sized bags even though I don't always carry a lot with me.


Searno29 said:


> @Purses & Perfumes stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Vitamina H

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you! The color is vegetal, and the size is MM. I tend to prefer medium sized bags even though I don't always carry a lot with me.
> 
> Thank you!


@Purses & Perfumes , Thank you so much for replying! From the size dimensions of the MM, I think it may be similar to a 28 cm Kelly? Would you say that is accurate? I have looked at countless pictures over the last few days to try and figure out if the MM will be okay for my height (5’3). It is soooo difficult when you have no idea if the the people in pictures are tall or shorter like me.


----------



## JolieS

Vitamina H said:


> @Purses & Perfumes , Thank you so much for replying! From the size dimensions of the MM, I think it may be similar to a 28 cm Kelly? Would you say that is accurate? I have looked at countless pictures over the last few days to try and figure out if the MM will be okay for my height (5’3). It is soooo difficult when you have no idea if the the people in pictures are tall or shorter like me.


To me the Delvaux Tempête MM is comparable in size to a Kelly 28. However the Kelly will hold less because the bag is more tapered at the top. Also because the Kelly is more fussy to get into, it is more difficult to retrieve objects in the bag. The Kelly’s zippered compartment across the inside back wall is longer than the Tempête’s zippered compartment, and therefore will hold more.
I don’t feel at all overwhelmed by the Tempête MM, and I’m just a little taller than you.
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vitamina H said:


> @Purses & Perfumes , Thank you so much for replying! From the size dimensions of the MM, I think it may be similar to a 28 cm Kelly? Would you say that is accurate? I have looked at countless pictures over the last few days to try and figure out if the MM will be okay for my height (5’3). It is soooo difficult when you have no idea if the the people in pictures are tall or shorter like me.


I agree with JolieS that the Tempete MM is comparable to a Kelly 28 in size.  I am one inch taller than you and I do not find this size to be too big on me.  Also, keep in mind that a lot depends on the color you choose.  I generally prefer smaller sizes if I am choosing vivid colors like red or bright pink for example, while darker colors don't stand out as much even in slightly larger sizes.  Good luck with your choice!


----------



## Vitamina H

@JolieS and @Purses & Perfumes , thank you for the replies per the MM dimensions.That is a good confirmation. Per color, I wish to add vegetal first to round out my bag family basics, however, when I see all the colors...oh, wow! Delvaux has the most amazing colors!! Do either of you also have a Tempête PM and or the Brilliant mini. I would love to hear how you find the mini Brilliant since we are similar heights. Thanks again for your thoughts. It really helps trying to fumble my way through virtual shopping. And my list of Delvaux wish bags continues to grow the more I look on line. And Delvaux has the most beautiful colors every season.


----------



## JolieS

I bought the Tempête PM when it came out last year. It is a small bag; not a problem if you’re used to small bags. It can fit: phone, compact wallet, key pouch, lipstick, hand sanitizer, compact tissue pack, EITHER sunnies or readers, but not both. The issue with the PM is weight/space ratio due to the calfskin lining. Delvaux linings are so beautifully fitted, the bags could almost be worn inside out. Valextra for example uses chèvre for their linings,  which is much lighter.
As for the Brillant mini, I have a highly embellished one that I use for dressy occasions only. I find getting into the bag a pain, and I can’t do it one-handed, so the mini for everyday carry wouldn’t suit my lifestyle.
it is all a question of perception and taste.
Yes, Delvaux colours are fab. If you see one you like, jump on it because they are seasonal, and don’t reappear. Of course there are standards such as végétal, black, etc. that are usually in stock.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Vitamina H

@JolieS , Thank you so much!  It is really helpful to read your summary and get a visual in my head about what fits inside the PM. That size is extremely tempting to me, as I carry so little and I can imagine it being easy and lighter in weight. I do think I will purchase a MM size as well. It just has such a beautiful silhouette. I am still undecided on the Brilliant mini. Several years ago, in Antwerpen, I almost purchased a PM Brilliant and didn’t. I still think about it and regret it! I knew they were resting the size and should have purchased, but didn’t. I recall how amazing the craftsmanship and lining is. Ahhh ya, live and learn. And yes, about jumping on a seasonal color! Even the standards seem to go super fast on the web shop. Again thank you so much for your help. It means so much!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Vitamina H said:


> @JolieS and @Purses & Perfumes , thank you for the replies per the MM dimensions.That is a good confirmation. Per color, I wish to add vegetal first to round out my bag family basics, however, when I see all the colors...oh, wow! Delvaux has the most amazing colors!! Do either of you also have a Tempête PM and or the Brilliant mini. I would love to hear how you find the mini Brilliant since we are similar heights. Thanks again for your thoughts. It really helps trying to fumble my way through virtual shopping. And my list of Delvaux wish bags continues to grow the more I look on line. And Delvaux has the most beautiful colors every season.


I don't have the Brilliant or the Tempete PM, but the PM size does seem like a nice, compact size.  For me, it's always important to be able to fit my sunglass case (in addition to a compact wallet, phone, keys, small bottle of sanitizer, and maybe lipstick).  If you do not carry much, you might consider the PM size for your next purchase.   Good luck!


----------



## Christofle

I was doing some reading on Delvaux and came across this magazine from 2008/2009 that makes for some interesting reading!

Some of you might be interested...








						Delvaux Autumn Winter 2008-2009 Magazine
					

Bi-annual magazine we did for 'the oldest fine leather goods copany in the world' Delvaux. ART DIRECTION/TYPOGRAPHY/GRAPHIC DESIGN/




					issuu.com


----------



## Fancyfree

Christofle said:


> I was doing some reading on Delvaux and came across this magazine from 2008/2009 that makes for some interesting reading!
> 
> Some of you might be interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delvaux Autumn Winter 2008-2009 Magazine
> 
> 
> Bi-annual magazine we did for 'the oldest fine leather goods copany in the world' Delvaux. ART DIRECTION/TYPOGRAPHY/GRAPHIC DESIGN/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


Thank you


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> I was doing some reading on Delvaux and came across this magazine from 2008/2009 that makes for some interesting reading!
> 
> Some of you might be interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delvaux Autumn Winter 2008-2009 Magazine
> 
> 
> Bi-annual magazine we did for 'the oldest fine leather goods copany in the world' Delvaux. ART DIRECTION/TYPOGRAPHY/GRAPHIC DESIGN/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com


Very interesting article. Thanks!
Delvaux has always had a point of view.
Hope that the new creative director, whoever that may be, keeps up the tradition of strong design.


----------



## Searno29

@Christofle thank you for sharing this. Very interesting article!

@JolieS how is Delvaux able to release these recent collections without an appointed CD? Do you know if these are “leftover” collections from Christina or do they employ designers like LV who release bags both from their CD and other bags from their general design teams?


----------



## JolieS

Searno29 said:


> @Christofle thank you for sharing this. Very interesting article!
> 
> @JolieS how is Delvaux able to release these recent collections without an appointed CD? Do you know if these are “leftover” collections from Christina or do they employ designers like LV who release bags both from their CD and other bags from their general design teams?


There are no “leftover” collections. Delvaux announced that the SS21 collection is the work of Christina’s design team. I’ve heard no rumours about progress to name a new director, and have no intel about what is going on behind the scenes.


----------



## Searno29

Ah right. I guess they’ll have to appoint someone soon unless this design team can keep them going for a couple more seasons


----------



## Christofle

Hmm. Lovely and outstanding customer service as per usual from Delvaux. I received a hand written card, Magritte masks and a Magritte umbrella.

They are truly a cut above !


----------



## Christofle

Such cute details


----------



## JolieS

Blue sky thinking. I love it!


----------



## JolieS

Delvaux has announced “Cool Babies,” for Spring, a collection of nano versions of Cool Box and a small version of the So Cool bucket tote. They come in neutrals of black, white and végétal, as well as apricot and raspberry. The So Cool comes in a canvas and leather version also. 

See delvaux.com for full info including pricing, and a short video.


----------



## LavenderIce

JolieS said:


> Delvaux has announced “Cool Babies,” for Spring, a collection of nano versions of Cool Box and a small version of the So Cool bucket tote. They come in neutrals of black, white and végétal, as well as apricot and raspberry. The So Cool comes in a canvas and leather version also.
> 
> See delvaux.com for full info including pricing, and a short video.



Thanks for sharing. The Cool Box nano is so cute and the So Cool mini tote looks functional in that size.


----------



## Christofle

So my made to order ostrich tempete arrived last Thursday far far ahead of schedule (July). I’m completely blown away by Delvaux’s attention to detail and look forward to seeing it in person... hopefully in the near future (12 hour commute to the store). Glad to have officially joined the club


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> So my made to order ostrich tempete arrived last Thursday far far ahead of schedule (July). I’m completely blown away by Delvaux’s attention to detail and look forward to seeing it in person... hopefully in the near future (12 hour commute to the store). Glad to have officially joined the club


Yay! So happy for you. Can’t wait to see photos.


----------



## JolieS

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing. The Cool Box nano is so cute and the So Cool mini tote looks functional in that size.


Wondering if the So Cool mini can be worn cross-body. Hard to tell from the photos. That new apricot colour is so soft and pretty.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Such cute details
> View attachment 5032958
> View attachment 5032959
> View attachment 5032960



These are wonderful!    Congratulations!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> These are wonderful!    Congratulations!


Made good use of it yesterday too in a torrential downpour.


----------



## Christofle

Big possible changes at Delvaux ...



			Billionaire Fungs Weigh Sale of Luxury Bagmaker Delvaux


----------



## Christofle

Kinda sad that they are shifting quality control / distribution from Belgium to France... for such a historic Belgian brand...


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Big possible changes at Delvaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> Billionaire Fungs Weigh Sale of Luxury Bagmaker Delvaux


Interesting development. Without a lead designer I feel the brand has been treading water over the last 6-12 months - sort of drifting. Sure hope Delvaux isn’t gobbled up by a fashion conglomerate.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Interesting development. Without a lead designer I feel the brand has been treading water over the last 6-12 months - sort of drifting. Sure hope Delvaux isn’t gobbled up by a fashion conglomerate.


I’m also a bit saddened by their latest bag... the tote with the ginormous logos.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> I’m also a bit saddened by their latest bag... the tote with the ginormous logos.


Agree! I couldn’t even bring myself to post the new tote and pochette here. In denial that Delvaux has followed the herd with mega logos.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Agree! I couldn’t even bring myself to post the new tote and pochette here. In denial that Delvaux has followed the herd with mega logos.


To be fair they already had the tempete one from last summer but it was partially hidden behind the pvc multicolour effect. I guess it was a more tasteful interpretation of the trend..._ (The Eye Catcher)_


----------



## yentl

Christofle said:


> I’m also a bit saddened by their latest bag... the tote with the ginormous logos.




I really don’t get, and absolutely hate, the direction the brand is going in.

In Belgium people are being asked to bring in their old Delvaux to a store and when they do they get a coupon to buy a new bag?!?! They would really do anything to sell a bag these days! So sad. I really don’t get this for a luxury house with a beautiful and rich history like this and the best craftsmanship in the world. 

And now again this nasty bag with the ugly crown logo that seems to be made up of the first image result they got when they searched the word “crown” on google. So cheap.

I really don’t get this for a company which only rule since its creation in 1829 has always been to never put a name or logo on their bag because they should only be recognized by their quality and craftsmanship.
Great way to destroy a brand...

Sad story.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> To be fair they already had the tempete one from last summer but it was partially hidden behind the pvc multicolour effect. I guess it was a more tasteful interpretation of the trend..._ (The Eye Catcher)_
> 
> View attachment 5064393


Yes, those PVC bags are always heavily branded, but to me they are special, niche collections.


----------



## Fancyfree

yentl said:


> I really don’t get, and absolutely hate, the direction the brand is going in.
> 
> In Belgium people are being asked to bring in their old Delvaux to a store and when they do they get a coupon to buy a new bag?!?! They would really do anything to sell a bag these days! So sad. I really don’t get this for a luxury house with a beautiful and rich history like this and the best craftsmanship in the world.
> 
> And now again this nasty bag with the ugly crown logo that seems to be made up of the first image result they got when they searched the word “crown” on google. So cheap.
> 
> I really don’t get this for a company which only rule since its creation in 1829 has always been to never put a name or logo on their bag because they should only be recognized by their quality and craftsmanship.
> Great way to destroy a brand...
> 
> Sad story.


Please send this exremely well written comment/criticism to Delvaux HQ


----------



## Christofle

yentl said:


> I really don’t get, and absolutely hate, the direction the brand is going in.
> 
> In Belgium people are being asked to bring in their old Delvaux to a store and when they do they get a coupon to buy a new bag?!?! They would really do anything to sell a bag these days! So sad. I really don’t get this for a luxury house with a beautiful and rich history like this and the best craftsmanship in the world.
> 
> And now again this nasty bag with the ugly crown logo that seems to be made up of the first image result they got when they searched the word “crown” on google. So cheap.
> 
> I really don’t get this for a company which only rule since its creation in 1829 has always been to never put a name or logo on their bag because they should only be recognized by their quality and craftsmanship.
> Great way to destroy a brand...
> 
> Sad story.


Bigger issue is they killed themselves during the pandemic too with the 60% off sale on veepee. Now people don’t trust them with their sneaky veepee sale.









						Will Post-Pandemic Markdowns Hurt Luxury Brands Long-Term? | Jing Daily
					

Luxury houses face a dilemma: Should they make short-term business decisions by discounting goods or defend their brand images for long-term sustainability?




					jingdaily.com


----------



## michumichu

I really want a Brillant PM but I’ve spent too much lately.

Are this bags hand stitched or is it just the handles? I’m interested in brands that hand stitch most of the bag. Does anyone know?


----------



## serenityneow

Just sharing my love of a classic Delvaux design.  It’s a shame the bag was cropped in this photo, but I quite enjoyed a delicious Belgian beer with my oh-so-beautiful Belgian bag  .


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone seen the compact brilliant wallet in croc / alligator or any other exotic? I’m waiting to hear back from my SA about availability…


----------



## Tasha1

michumichu said:


> I really want a Brillant PM but I’ve spent too much lately.
> 
> Are this bags *hand stitched *or is it just the handles? I’m interested in brands that hand stitch most of the bag. Does anyone know?


Duret
and are personalised  made

feel sorry for Delvaux


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> Has anyone seen the compact brilliant wallet in croc / alligator or any other exotic? I’m waiting to hear back from my SA about availability…


Update: My SA said they haven’t produced any but that he will reach out to HQ to determine feasibility for a made to order.


----------



## michumichu

Tasha1 said:


> Duret
> and are personalised  made
> 
> feel sorry for Delvaux


Thanks the tip, the bags are beautiful and hand stitched!


----------



## ZofieUp

Hi everyone,
I’am relatively new to this group.
I’am from Belgium so Delvaux is quit familiar. I have 2 older bags, a brown brillant that’s a hand me down from my great grandmother (quit sentimental value) and a small blue one (my first designerbag as a child). I’ve bought from a lot of other brands but recently rediscovered Delvaux. I tried on the Brillant mini in pink and it was so pretty. But what really stood out was the customer service, especially after the fail from Chanel.

its been a week and i’am still thinking about the bag. Probably going to add it to my collection but then i will really have reached my shopping limits.

I’ve read this thread with a lot of interest and used this information in the store. The SA told me that the production has been in France for a few years. That said the main shop for special orders and repairs is still Brussels.

thanks for sharing and letting me to share my story


----------



## michumichu

ZofieUp said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’am relatively new to this group.
> I’am from Belgium so Delvaux is quit familiar. I have 2 older bags, a brown brillant that’s a hand me down from my great grandmother (quit sentimental value) and a small blue one (my first designerbag as a child). I’ve bought from a lot of other brands but recently rediscovered Delvaux. I tried on the Brillant mini in pink and it was so pretty. But what really stood out was the customer service, especially after the fail from Chanel.
> 
> its been a week and i’am still thinking about the bag. Probably going to add it to my collection but then i will really have reached my shopping limits.
> 
> I’ve read this thread with a lot of interest and used this information in the store. The SA told me that the production has been in France for a few years. That said the main shop for special orders and repairs is still Brussels.
> 
> thanks for sharing and letting me to share my story


That bag is beautiful!!! I believe the hardware is a bit rose gold which I love!


----------



## ZofieUp

michumichu said:


> That bag is beautiful!!! I believe the hardware is a bit rose gold which I love!



yes, the hardware is rose gold. It looked so cute and chic.


----------



## thefloralparasol

Hi everyone! It's my first post on the Delvaux forum. I'm very new to the brand and recently purchased the limited edition small tempete in wild wheat with embroidery. The wild wheat tempete is beautiful and my dream colour, but when I was examining it, I noticed cracks in the lacquer at the section where the front flap bends when opened. I asked my SA about it and he contacted Belgium which says it is a normal occurrence. They offered to touch it up for me but warned that the issue is bound to happen again. 

I have quite a few luxury bags but have never experienced such an issue on any of them. Tempete owners, may I know if this is an expected issue for the tempete or a serious quality issue I should not accept? I'm attaching photos of the cracks for reference. Fyi, the bag is brand new and I've not used it at all yet. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Fancyfree

thefloralparasol said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first post on the Delvaux forum. I'm very new to the brand and recently purchased the limited edition small tempete in wild wheat with embroidery. The wild wheat tempete is beautiful and my dream colour, but when I was examining it, I noticed cracks in the lacquer at the section where the front flap bends when opened. I asked my SA about it and he contacted Belgium which says it is a normal occurrence. They offered to touch it up for me but warned that the issue is bound to happen again.
> 
> I have quite a few luxury bags but have never experienced such an issue on any of them. Tempete owners, may I know if this is an expected issue for the tempete or a serious quality issue I should not accept? I'm attaching photos of the cracks for reference. Fyi, the bag is brand new and I've not used it at all yet. Thanks for all your advice!


I don't own a Delvaux myself, I do not know whether all their bags are edge painted like this or whether cracks are a common occurance.

I do own very many other bags. I would never accept cracked edge paint. Thank goodness you noticed it so soon.

The quality, flexibility/"elasticity" and longevity of edge paint does vary. Even a reputable brand can have "bad batches".

Regardless of the quality of the edge paint, I am a little surprised that they have applied the edge paint in such a way, bridging the flap and bag section at the "axis" of the opening. I would have thought it sensible to create a tiny gap in edge paint at this point.

"Touching it up" will not help


----------



## Christofle

thefloralparasol said:


> Hi everyone! It's my first post on the Delvaux forum. I'm very new to the brand and recently purchased the limited edition small tempete in wild wheat with embroidery. The wild wheat tempete is beautiful and my dream colour, but when I was examining it, I noticed cracks in the lacquer at the section where the front flap bends when opened. I asked my SA about it and he contacted Belgium which says it is a normal occurrence. They offered to touch it up for me but warned that the issue is bound to happen again.
> 
> I have quite a few luxury bags but have never experienced such an issue on any of them. Tempete owners, may I know if this is an expected issue for the tempete or a serious quality issue I should not accept? I'm attaching photos of the cracks for reference. Fyi, the bag is brand new and I've not used it at all yet. Thanks for all your advice!


I wouldn’t accept that!

Take a look at pre-loved tempetes online because I haven’t seen any used bags with the aforementioned issue so a store fresh one shouldn’t have that issue.

I wonder if someone tried it on in the store and simply bent the flap far back… or as you surmised, it might be a quality issue with that particular bag.


----------



## yentl

michumichu said:


> I really want a Brillant PM but I’ve spent too much lately.
> 
> Are this bags hand stitched or is it just the handles? I’m interested in brands that hand stitch most of the bag. Does anyone know?



I’ve visited the Arsenal (factory) in Brussels.

They are not hand stitched like Hermes bags are hand stitched but they are “hand stitched” in the sense that a person needs to handle the machine that does the stitching… 

 As you can also see in this video:


----------



## Christofle

yentl said:


> I’ve visited the Arsenal (factory) in Brussels.
> 
> They are not hand stitched like Hermes bags are hand stitched but they are “hand stitched” in the sense that a person needs to handle the machine that does the stitching…
> 
> As you can also see in this video:



Hermes doesn’t hand stitch either outside of the B/K/C.


----------



## yentl

Christofle said:


> Hermes doesn’t hand stitch either outside of the B/K/C.


My bad.

My SA always told me some parts were hand stitched ‍♂️


----------



## Christofle

yentl said:


> My bad.
> 
> My SA always told me some parts were hand stitched ‍♂


That’s the case usually for areas such as handles!


----------



## thefloralparasol

Fancyfree said:


> I don't own a Delvaux myself, I do not know whether all their bags are edge painted like this or whether cracks are a common occurance.
> 
> I do own very many other bags. I would never accept cracked edge paint. Thank goodness you noticed it so soon.
> 
> The quality, flexibility/"elasticity" and longevity of edge paint does vary. Even a reputable brand can have "bad batches".
> 
> Regardless of the quality of the edge paint, I am a little surprised that they have applied the edge paint in such a way, bridging the flap and bag section at the "axis" of the opening. I would have thought it sensible to create a tiny gap in edge paint at this point.
> 
> "Touching it up" will not help



Hi fancyfree, thank you for your reply! I am shocked as well that Belgium replied that such a defect is "perfectly normal". I have never experienced such cracks on a bag as well, even on my older bags. I guess my dilemma is that this is a limited edition bag and I'll never get another one like it. It makes it hard to give up  My SA feels I should give it a chance and let Belgium touch up on the cracks. I'm a little worried the problem will recur and I'll be stuck with a defective bag. Not sure what to do!


----------



## thefloralparasol

Christofle said:


> I wouldn’t accept that!
> 
> Take a look at pre-loved tempetes online because I haven’t seen any used bags with the aforementioned issue so a store fresh one shouldn’t have that issue.
> 
> I wonder if someone tried it on in the store and simply bent the flap far back… or as you surmised, it might be a quality issue with that particular bag.



Hi Christofle, thanks for your reply! Yes under normal circumstances, I wouldn't accept it as well. But I purchased this sight unseen and didn't get the chance to examine the bag before I purchased it. Right now, I think I can only do an exchange. Since this is a limited edition bag which I heard is now sold out worldwide, I won't be able to get another. Would you happen to know if such cracks can be successfully repaired? Should I take that chance? It seems like only the left "joint" is affected. The other side is more acceptable.


----------



## michumichu

yentl said:


> I’ve visited the Arsenal (factory) in Brussels.
> 
> They are not hand stitched like Hermes bags are hand stitched but they are “hand stitched” in the sense that a person needs to handle the machine that does the stitching…
> 
> As you can also see in this video:



Thanks for the video, it confirms what I thought. They still have great quality and are beautiful!


----------



## Fancyfree

If you keep it, @thefloralparasol, will the crack stop bothering you? Yes - keep. No - return.

Another way of looking at it:
If Wild Wheat is, and will always be, the the _most_ beautful Tempete bag in the world to you.... keep.
If you believe there is a chance you might love another, future limited edition design equally....return.

Your SA trying to convince you to give the edge paint touch-up a try is to be expected, it is her job to sell. And selling a damaged extremely expensive bag at full price would be quite an accomplishment...


----------



## Christofle

thefloralparasol said:


> Hi fancyfree, thank you for your reply! I am shocked as well that Belgium replied that such a defect is "perfectly normal". I have never experienced such cracks on a bag as well, even on my older bags. I guess my dilemma is that this is a limited edition bag and I'll never get another one like it. It makes it hard to give up  My SA feels I should give it a chance and let Belgium touch up on the cracks. I'm a little worried the problem will recur and I'll be stuck with a defective bag. Not sure what to do!


I really hope your SA sent HQ pictures … not that I want to call her a liar but it feels as though she is simply trying to push a sale.

Have you tried reaching out directly to Delvaux or at least someone higher up like the store manager?

It isn’t a very serious issue so if you really love the sold out bag, I feel like the repair department should come through for you.

From reading information online, it seems as though they want to or have already shifted quality control to France and I worry that this may have a negative impact.

To be fair every company can have the odd quality control issue (if you remember the Hermès skunk smelling bags). What is important is how the company responds to the issue once it is brought to their attention !

Quote:
“
Delvaux plans to shift quality control and distribution operations to production sites in France. The headquarters, meanwhile, will remain in Belgium, where administrative and creative activities will remain, including producing prototypes and exceptional or made-to-measure products, according to the plans. The leather goods house has two production sites in France, the Avoudrey site in the Doubs region and Bourg-Argental site in the Loire region in Eastern France.

The company described a “costly and complicated” system whereby raw materials were inspected at the headquarters before being sent to France for production. The Belgian headquarters counts 155 employees, out of 624 worldwide.

“The restructuring plan sought by Delvaux is necessary to respond to logistical and financial needs today and to prepare challenges of tomorrow in a disrupted world economy,” said the company.   “


----------



## Christofle

thefloralparasol said:


> Hi Christofle, thanks for your reply! Yes under normal circumstances, I wouldn't accept it as well. But I purchased this sight unseen and didn't get the chance to examine the bag before I purchased it. Right now, I think I can only do an exchange. Since this is a limited edition bag which I heard is now sold out worldwide, I won't be able to get another. Would you happen to know if such cracks can be successfully repaired? Should I take that chance? It seems like only the left "joint" is affected. The other side is more acceptable.


I also find it weird that your SA didn’t send you pictures because my Delvaux SA always sends pictures from every angle before sending the item off to me.


----------



## Christofle

Just got word from my Delvaux SA that Nordstrom will no longer offer exotics in Canada… so the pressure is on to order exotics!


----------



## Fancyfree

Christofle said:


> Just got word from my Delvaux SA that Nordstrom will no longer offer exotics in Canada… so the pressure is on to order exotics!


Did you ever post photos of the mini bag you had made, @Christofle?


----------



## Christofle

Fancyfree said:


> Did you ever post photos of the mini bag you had made, @Christofle?


Hi!
I posted them privately to people rather than forum wide! (Sent you a PM)


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you, @Christofle


----------



## bkee

Hi everyone, I have just got my first Delvaux for my birthday yesterday! I got a coolbox nano, it is absolutely adorable. The sweet SA wrote me a birthday card too.


----------



## Searno29

Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Passerine123

Congrats! Which store?


----------



## bkee

Searno29 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## bkee

Passerine123 said:


> Congrats! Which store?


Thank you, Delvaux K11 Musea in Hong Kong.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

My Brilliant MM for today


----------



## Searno29

Went to London for the first time in aaaages and had a blast in the boutique checking out some bags. As always service was impeccable and personal so we ended up getting the new SoCool PM in tan. Beautiful leather as expected, so soft to touch and smells amazing, I’m always so impressed with the quality of craftmanship, every detail is just perfect. Oh and I got myself a little cardholder. I really wanted to buy the men’s north/south tote in khaki and black but unfortunately the whole
Magritte thing doesn’t resonate with me so the wait continues for the brand to come out with something I can get on board with. I also heard that a new designer has been appointed and will be releasing a new line for SS22!


----------



## JolieS

So glad you had a nice Delvaux boutique visit. Congrats on your lovely purchases.
Good news indeed about a new artistic director. Can’t wait to see what will be on offer. Fingers crossed that the quality will still be there and that the brand’s DNA will be respected.


----------



## Searno29

JolieS said:


> So glad you had a nice Delvaux boutique visit. Congrats on your lovely purchases.
> Good news indeed about a new artistic director. Can’t wait to see what will be on offer. Fingers crossed that the quality will still be there and that the brand’s DNA will be respected.


Thank you! They always make us feel so welcome and this time we took along our toddler who decided to have a semi meltdown on the carpet and they were so relaxed about it all. It’s very enabling though! They mentioned earthy tones so I look forward to seeing how that translates.


----------



## papertiger

Searno29 said:


> Went to London for the first time in aaaages and had a blast in the boutique checking out some bags. As always service was impeccable and personal so we ended up getting the new SoCool PM in tan. Beautiful leather as expected, so soft to touch and smells amazing, I’m always so impressed with the quality of craftmanship, every detail is just perfect. Oh and I got myself a little cardholder. I really wanted to buy the men’s north/south tote in khaki and black but unfortunately the whole
> Magritte thing doesn’t resonate with me so the wait continues for the brand to come out with something I can get on board with. I also heard that a new designer has been appointed and will be releasing a new line for SS22!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116736



Why do I always get a deep worry-line on my forehead every time someone tells me a brand has a new chief designer/Creative Director?


----------



## Searno29

papertiger said:


> Why do I always get a deep worry-line on my forehead every time someone tells me a brand has a new chief designer/Creative Director?


It could literally go either way…I guess the great thing about Delvaux is they only really have a few handbag styles and for me their price point is too high to consider any of their more out there products. I will always be drawn to a solid colour rather than a neon or heavily embellished (and not in a nice way) bag. I would love to see the new CD introduce new bag styles that are clever, well designed and innovative. Hermes does this so well but Delvaux being a predominantly leather goods House should be better at this in my opinion. It’s interesting to me why a CD is necessary really at Delvaux, I mean there’s only so much one can do with a handbag no?


----------



## JolieS

Searno29 said:


> It could literally go either way…I guess the great thing about Delvaux is they only really have a few handbag styles and for me their price point is too high to consider any of their more out there products. I will always be drawn to a solid colour rather than a neon or heavily embellished (and not in a nice way) bag. I would love to see the new CD introduce new bag styles that are clever, well designed and innovative. Hermes does this so well but Delvaux being a predominantly leather goods House should be better at this in my opinion. It’s interesting to me why a CD is necessary really at Delvaux, I mean there’s only so much one can do with a handbag no?



Couldn’t disagree with you more about the need for an artistic director at a handbag company.

To me a director is essential to guide the overall vision of the firm, decide colours and leathers, design special collections, etc. This is what sets high-end, luxury companies apart in addition to the impeccable craftsmanship of the artisans, and outstanding customer service. A company like Delvaux with several iconic models (Tempête, Brillant, Madame) presents even more of a challenge to keep the vision fresh while respecting the DNA of the firm.

Up until Christine Zeller left, Delvaux produced 2 collections/year, each with a different theme and colourways, plus special editions released for the holidays. This kept the products interesting and clients coming back for more. 

I’m keeping an open mind about Delvaux; fingers crossed that the brand will remain recognizable and that quality won’t suffer. Cynical me sees a dumbing down of the designs, a decrease in quality, and a slew of new brand ambassadors. Time will tell.


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> Why do I always get a deep worry-line on my forehead every time someone tells me a brand has a new chief designer/Creative Director?


It’s called wisdom from past experiences… depending on the brand it might border on PTSD…


----------



## Nibb

papertiger said:


> Why do I always get a deep worry-line on my forehead every time someone tells me a brand has a new chief designer/Creative Director?


As a Bottega Veneta lover from Tomas Maier era that worry-line is real!


----------



## JolieS

Nibb said:


> As a Bottega Veneta lover from Tomas Maier era that worry-line is real!


When Maier left BV, I had to take to my bed for a week!


----------



## Christofle

Nibb said:


> As a Bottega Veneta lover from Tomas Maier era that worry-line is real!


I think Alessandro Michele at Gucci was even more jarring post Frida.  Especially the clothes…


----------



## Searno29

JolieS said:


> Couldn’t disagree with you more about the need for an artistic director at a handbag company.
> 
> To me a director is essential to guide the overall vision of the firm, decide colours and leathers, design special collections, etc. This is what sets high-end, luxury companies apart in addition to the impeccable craftsmanship of the artisans, and outstanding customer service. A company like Delvaux with several iconic models (Tempête, Brillant, Madame) presents even more of a challenge to keep the vision fresh while respecting the DNA of the firm.
> 
> Up until Christine Zeller left, Delvaux produced 2 collections/year, each with a different theme and colourways, plus special editions released for the holidays. This kept the products interesting and clients coming back for more.
> 
> I’m keeping an open mind about Delvaux; fingers crossed that the brand will remain recognizable and that quality won’t suffer. Cynical me sees a dumbing down of the designs, a decrease in quality, and a slew of new brand ambassadors. Time will tell.


I see what you mean however can’t all that be done by a design team? Like how LV will have bags released by both NG/VA and a design team. Or perhaps a designer who has their own line and can just oversee a couple of annual special releases at Delvaux? I obviously have nowhere near as much fashion knowledge as most of you here but I assumed the leather was always chosen by the artisans who decide what makes the cut and what is not good enough. I’m the opposite, I think the people working at Delvaux have too much respect for the history of the house and it’s craftsmanship to let the quality slip to something it cannot stand behind; which is ironic as I’m not a particularly optimistic person! On a completely separate note, has the Madame model been rested for now? I much preferred the older model with the all leather strap but haven’t seen the chain strap version in some time now.


----------



## Fancyfree

Searno29 said:


> I see what you mean however can’t all that be done by a design team? Like how LV will have bags released by both NG/VA and a design team. Or perhaps a designer who has their own line and can just oversee a couple of annual special releases at Delvaux? I obviously have nowhere near as much fashion knowledge as most of you here but I assumed the leather was always chosen by the artisans who decide what makes the cut and what is not good enough. I’m the opposite, I think the people working at Delvaux have too much respect for the history of the house and it’s craftsmanship to let the quality slip to something it cannot stand behind; which is ironic as I’m not a particularly optimistic person! On a completely separate note, has the Madame model been rested for now? I much preferred the older model with the all leather strap but haven’t seen the chain strap version in some time now.


I believe I do understand your logic and suggestions about a design *team* and maybe using various designers. Certainly, this can work well for many companies.

However, whether a company chooses to employ *one *talented creative director with a vision developing the designs and making the decisions, or a *team *of many talented people making various decisions, will _*massively *_influence styles and collections produced (and also the company's "profile").

Designing fashion is an art. Designing is an ongoing artistic and innovative process.

The reason so many of us have grieved when a company has changed it's creative director is that we loved her/his style and creations. Then along comes a new creative director with different tastes and different visions.... Sometimes we like the new direction, sometimes we hate it.

Best example I can think of is Moynat. Quelle horreur


----------



## Nibb

JolieS said:


> When Maier left BV, I had to take to my bed for a week!


That was a dark day


----------



## Nibb

Christofle said:


> I think Alessandro Michele at Gucci was even more jarring post Frida.  Especially the clothes…


A snowball of expensive costumes


----------



## Christofle

Searno29 said:


> I see what you mean however can’t all that be done by a design team? Like how LV will have bags released by both NG/VA and a design team. Or perhaps a designer who has their own line and can just oversee a couple of annual special releases at Delvaux? I obviously have nowhere near as much fashion knowledge as most of you here but I assumed the leather was always chosen by the artisans who decide what makes the cut and what is not good enough. I’m the opposite, I think the people working at Delvaux have too much respect for the history of the house and it’s craftsmanship to let the quality slip to something it cannot stand behind; which is ironic as I’m not a particularly optimistic person! On a completely separate note, has the Madame model been rested for now? I much preferred the older model with the all leather strap but haven’t seen the chain strap version in some time now.


Considering Delvaux is up for sale and Richmont seems interested… the future could change a lot!


----------



## JolieS

Searno29 said:


> I see what you mean however can’t all that be done by a design team? Like how LV will have bags released by both NG/VA and a design team. Or perhaps a designer who has their own line and can just oversee a couple of annual special releases at Delvaux? I obviously have nowhere near as much fashion knowledge as most of you here but I assumed the leather was always chosen by the artisans who decide what makes the cut and what is not good enough. I’m the opposite, I think the people working at Delvaux have too much respect for the history of the house and it’s craftsmanship to let the quality slip to something it cannot stand behind; which is ironic as I’m not a particularly optimistic person! On a completely separate note, has the Madame model been rested for now? I much preferred the older model with the all leather strap but haven’t seen the chain strap version in some time now.


As the old saying goes, a camel is a horse designed by a committee. IMO top luxury firms need a full-time creative director to lead the show. It is part of the prestige of a brand to have “a name” at the helm, rather than a bunch of anonymous team members. And no, the artisans don’t choose the leathers, but the head of the atelier is consulted by the artistic director to determine what is feasible.
The last time I went to a Delvaux boutique was in November 2020 due to pandemic lockdowns. Yes, there were Madame models, the new one with chain and leather straps and a magnetic closure. The Madame with the all leather strap and push-in flap closure is no more.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Considering Delvaux is up for sale and Richmont seems interested… the future could change a lot!


Sigh.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Sigh.


To be fair they would be buying it to be their leather goods flagship product so they would have an incentive to nurture the brand rather than to bleed it. But only time will tell!


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> To be fair they would be buying it to be their leather goods flagship product so they would have an incentive to nurture the brand rather than to bleed it. But only time will tell!


I don’t really see the synergy with Richemont’s watch and jewellery brands, but who knows?


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

I am wearing it today with Alaia dress and Aquazzura sandals.


----------



## lincer

Searno29 said:


> Went to London for the first time in aaaages and had a blast in the boutique checking out some bags. As always service was impeccable and personal so we ended up getting the new SoCool PM in tan. Beautiful leather as expected, so soft to touch and smells amazing, I’m always so impressed with the quality of craftmanship, every detail is just perfect. Oh and I got myself a little cardholder. I really wanted to buy the men’s north/south tote in khaki and black but unfortunately the whole
> Magritte thing doesn’t resonate with me so the wait continues for the brand to come out with something I can get on board with. I also heard that a new designer has been appointed and will be releasing a new line for SS22!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116736


Hi, could you compare So Cool and Pin? Which one is easier to wear, which one do you like better? Anything to consider if you are deciding between them? TIA


----------



## JolieS

lincer said:


> Hi, could you compare So Cool and Pin? Which one is easier to wear, which one do you like better? Anything to consider if you are deciding between them? TIA


So Cool and Pin come in different sizes and different leathers. For example the regular So Cool is a large tote, while the mini Pin is a tiny bucket bag. Some models can be carried cross-body, some are shoulder only or hand-held only. You’d have to be a bit more specific in your criteria to get a good comparison. Good luck in your decision-making!


----------



## lincer

JolieS said:


> So Cool and Pin come in different sizes and different leathers. For example the regular So Cool is a large tote, while the mini Pin is a tiny bucket bag. Some models can be carried cross-body, some are shoulder only or hand-held only. You’d have to be a bit more specific in your criteria to get a good comparison. Good luck in your decision-making!


Thanks!
To me they are quite similar (a bag with a shoulder strap only). I'm interested in So Cool regular size, Pin GM and Pin MM Daily.
I know Pin Daily has a zipper which is a big plus for me, but sadly it is smaller than other two. It seems that large So Cool and large Pin are similar size.


----------



## Searno29

lincer said:


> Hi, could you compare So Cool and Pin? Which one is easier to wear, which one do you like better? Anything to consider if you are deciding between them? TIA


Hi there,

I think they’re totally different bags in terms of style and the vibe they give off. Le Pin is more carefree because of the leather used (unless you go for nubuck or something smooth), it’s also less dressy and limited to just a crossbody bag. The SoCool is much more versatile as you can carry it on the shoulder, crossbody and under the arm. It is smaller than Le Pin. I think there’s room for both in a collection. I would consider what you need to use the bag for and hopefully that will help you decide.


----------



## lincer

Searno29 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I think they’re totally different bags in terms of style and the vibe they give off. Le Pin is more carefree because of the leather used (unless you go for nubuck or something smooth), it’s also less dressy and limited to just a crossbody bag. The SoCool is much more versatile as you can carry it on the shoulder, crossbody and under the arm. It is smaller than Le Pin. I think there’s room for both in a collection. I would consider what you need to use the bag for and hopefully that will help you decide.


Thank you. 
Interesting that you find So Cool more dressy, it looks so casual to me. Good to know about carrying options. 
It seems like So Cool would be more my style. I'm not sure about curvy bottom of Pin.
Just one more question please: which one stands up better or do they both slouch?


----------



## Searno29

Do take what I say, as a guy, with a pinch of salt lol. But to me the hardware of the SoCool and the smooth leather makes it more dressy (but still in a casual way). Le Pin stands up on its own, definitely no slouching. The SoCool hasn’t been used yet but I would expect it to slouch a lot more.


----------



## Christofle

Looks like the deal is done


----------



## JolieS

Thanks for the intel Christofle. 
It’ll be interesting to see how Richemont leverages their expertise in jewellery/watches with a leather goods company like Delvaux.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Thanks for the intel Christofle.
> It’ll be interesting to see how Richemont leverages their expertise in jewellery/watches with a leather goods company like Delvaux.


I don’t know how much things will change hence forth… but there’s quite a few new categories in the winter collection but I can’t share the intel due to being informed it was confidential.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> I don’t know how much things will change hence forth… but there’s quite a few new categories in the winter collection but I can’t share the intel due to being informed it was confidential.


----------



## Passerine123

Richemont already has leather goods brands Chloé  and Lancel. I'm crossing my fingers that adding Delvaux to their stable means they'll open a boutique here in Switzerland.


----------



## Christofle

Passerine123 said:


> Richemont already has leather goods brands Chloé  and Lancel. I'm crossing my fingers that adding Delvaux to their stable means they'll open a boutique here in Switzerland.


They actually dumped Lancel back in 2018 due to poor performance… here’s to hoping for some new boutiques. Would be lovely to have a flagship one in Canada somewhere too…


----------



## JolieS

Passerine123 said:


> Richemont already has leather goods brands Chloé  and Lancel. I'm crossing my fingers that adding Delvaux to their stable means they'll open a boutique here in Switzerland.


The only Richemont leather goods brand similar in quality to Delvaux is Serapian.


----------



## smallfry

New collection just launched on the website!  I've been loving this brand for a couple of years and haven't bought anything yet, until today!!  I love that the Pin Daily has a zipper closure and the leather looks so scrumptious.  I was deciding between the deep amythest and the smoke, it was a tough decision, but I went with the amythest.


----------



## lincer

Yes! I was so happy to see a black So Cool but than I read it's smoke. The color looks so different on different leathers.


----------



## lincer

That leads me to a question: do items on website get back in stock or are they gone when they're sold? I'm asking about permanent colors like black or vegetal. Anybody knows?


----------



## Christofle

lincer said:


> That leads me to a question: do items on website get back in stock or are they gone when they're sold? I'm asking about permanent colors like black or vegetal. Anybody knows?


They restock


----------



## JolieS

smallfry said:


> New collection just launched on the website!  I've been loving this brand for a couple of years and haven't bought anything yet, until today!!  I love that the Pin Daily has a zipper closure and the leather looks so scrumptious.  I was deciding between the deep amythest and the smoke, it was a tough decision, but I went with the amythest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128469
> View attachment 5128471


Yay for Delvaux! There is a theme to the new collection (Mythical Highway) as usual, a variety of leathers, and hand embroidery details. So far, so good. Except chain straps on the Tempête PM.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Yay for Delvaux! There is a theme to the new collection (Mythical Highway) as usual, a variety of leathers, and hand embroidery details. So far, so good. Except chain straps on the Tempête PM.


The chain strap is an add on! If yoou look through the photos on the website, the third picture still shows the original strap. (Also mentioned in the details tab)

Hope this resolves your worries !


----------



## smallfry

Does anyone know what country items purchased from Delvaux's U.S. website ship from?  (I'm in the U.S.)


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> The chain strap is an add on! If yoou look through the photos on the website, the third picture still shows the original strap. (Also mentioned in the details tab)
> 
> Hope this resolves your worries !


Thanks Christofle for the clarification. I feel better.
I’m not really sure that this new collection reflects the new artistic director’s chops fully. What do you think? Perhaps the in-store collection will have more depth than online? E-commerce is still a bit new for Delvaux.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Thanks Christofle for the clarification. I feel better.
> I’m not really sure that this new collection reflects the new artistic director’s chops fully. What do you think? Perhaps the in-store collection will have more depth than online? E-commerce is still a bit new for Delvaux.


They don’t at all! This collection is from the house team (this is kinda part one of a few to come!) The lizard and croc exotics that I saw in the collection guide are outstanding but not sure which drop they will be part of…

Only next spring will be the new creative director!


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> They don’t at all! This collection is from the house team (this is kinda part one of a few to come!) The lizard and croc exotics that I saw in the collection guide are outstanding but not sure which drop they will be part of…
> 
> Only next spring will be the new creative director!


Thanks for the intel. Can’t wait.
I won’t be able to get to a boutique until October & will pump my SA for info at that time.


----------



## Christofle

My lovely SA is shipping out my two ostrich sisters today so I’m quite excited. Tempete charm and “big” sister tempete small. Had my SA do a world wide search for exotic charms but it appears that they are sold out aside from the one I shall be receiving shortly!


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> My lovely SA is shipping out my two ostrich sisters today so I’m quite excited. Tempete charm and “big” sister tempete small. Had my SA do a world wide search for exotic charms but it appears that they are sold out aside from the one I shall be receiving shortly!


Hope you share pix when you can!


----------



## smallfry

smallfry said:


> Does anyone know what country items purchased from Delvaux's U.S. website ship from?  (I'm in the U.S.)



Answering my own question!  Package is shipping from Belgium.


----------



## Christofle

Lovely morning surprise


----------



## Christofle




----------



## Christofle

Sorry for the horrible drawings


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5130111
> View attachment 5130112


Love the handle wrap and the micro bag.


----------



## Searno29

Lovely tempetes! Congrats on these stunning pieces. Which size is the bag if you don’t mind me asking? Glad they finally came through!


----------



## Christofle

Searno29 said:


> Lovely tempetes! Congrats on these stunning pieces. Which size is the bag if you don’t mind me asking? Glad they finally came through!


The new size small! (It is slightly smaller than the previous size known as the mini)


----------



## Christofle

I’m a bit surprised how lame the box is that came with the made to order ostrich bag because the miniature charm seems to come with nicer packaging.


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5130111
> View attachment 5130112



Congratulations! They look fantastic! Especially your custom purple beauty!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations! They look fantastic! Especially your custom purple beauty!


That means a lot coming from the queen of purple.


----------



## Searno29

Christofle said:


> The new size small! (It is slightly smaller than the previous size known as the mini)


So smaller than the current PM? I’m not familiar with the sizes other than the MM and the pochette and the newer PM. The little one must be tiny then! It’s a shame about the packaging, I’m always so impressed with it. But I would agree that a MTO should have something more special about it to reflect the amazing bag you’ve ordered! When you’re ready and have the time would love to see a few more pics. The colours you’ve chosen all go so well!


----------



## Christofle

Searno29 said:


> So smaller than the current PM? I’m not familiar with the sizes other than the MM and the pochette and the newer PM. The little one must be tiny then! It’s a shame about the packaging, I’m always so impressed with it. But I would agree that a MTO should have something more special about it to reflect the amazing bag you’ve ordered! When you’re ready and have the time would love to see a few more pics. The colours you’ve chosen all go so well!


It is quite a bit smaller than the PM!

I kinda wonder if it was the box it was supposed to come in … because it barely fits into the box.

(Kinda makes me wonder if it’s like how manufacturers ship luxury watches such as Patek in plastic baggies but then switch them into a lacquered wood one once the store receives the bulk shipment of watches…) I kinda don’t mind too much because I always toss the oversized cardboard boxes…


----------



## Cool Breeze

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5130111
> View attachment 5130112


Gorgeous pieces!  Love the two tone purple bag! Congratulations!


----------



## Christofle

Searno29 said:


> So smaller than the current PM? I’m not familiar with the sizes other than the MM and the pochette and the newer PM. The little one must be tiny then! It’s a shame about the packaging, I’m always so impressed with it. But I would agree that a MTO should have something more special about it to reflect the amazing bag you’ve ordered! When you’re ready and have the time would love to see a few more pics. The colours you’ve chosen all go so well!


Every queen deserves a throne!


----------



## Christofle

Searno29 said:


> So smaller than the current PM? I’m not familiar with the sizes other than the MM and the pochette and the newer PM. The little one must be tiny then! It’s a shame about the packaging, I’m always so impressed with it. But I would agree that a MTO should have something more special about it to reflect the amazing bag you’ve ordered! When you’re ready and have the time would love to see a few more pics. The colours you’ve chosen all go so well!


The little one is the size of my H espresso cups…


----------



## Christofle

They also included this lovely hardcover book that I will read through tonight!


----------



## Searno29

Christofle said:


> Every queen deserves a throne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130402
> View attachment 5130403


Indeed she does! Enjoy them both with good health


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone purchased anything in hornback alligator? This brilliant looks truly stunning…


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Has anyone purchased anything in hornback alligator? This brilliant looks truly stunning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130888


I’ve seen a hornback at the boutique. It is very textured - very high relief. To me it would be a bag to carry only occasionally.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> I’ve seen a hornback at the boutique. It is very textured - very high relief. To me it would be a bag to carry only occasionally.


The only hornback I’ve ever seen was on watch straps. Kinda jealous that you got to see one!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I love Delvaux!  Such an under the radar designer of bags and leather goods.  Very hard to get in Canada - dont ship on line to Canada and there is only one small instore boutique at one Neiman Marcus location in Toronto.  So I simply lust after the posts here and dream one day....


----------



## Christofle

CanuckBagLover said:


> I love Delvaux!  Such an under the radar designer of bags and leather goods.  Very hard to get in Canada - dont ship on line to Canada and there is only one small instore boutique at one Neiman Marcus location in Toronto.  So I simply lust after the posts here and dream one day....


Nordstrom Yorkdale Toronto and Nordstrom Pacific Centre are the two boutiques. As for direct shipment have you tried contacting the actual stores overseas? From what I understand they do ship to Canada, just not their website.

The Toronto store is lovely and if you speak to the manager I’m sure they’d be more than happy to order anything from their catalogue in for you. I’ve never physically been in the store that I shop from… we do everything over text, email and FaceTime.


----------



## m_ichele

I’m new to Delvaux and I was very impressed when I had the chance to check out the bags in person. I really loved Tempete but is PM too small on me?  Would love to hear your opinions!


----------



## a.little.luxe

m_ichele said:


> I’m new to Delvaux and I was very impressed when I had the chance to check out the bags in person. I really loved Tempete but is PM too small on me?  Would love to hear your opinions!



I think this size looks perfect on you!


----------



## Christofle

m_ichele said:


> I’m new to Delvaux and I was very impressed when I had the chance to check out the bags in person. I really loved Tempete but is PM too small on me?  Would love to hear your opinions!


Looks fine to me but it all depends on how many items you tend to carry!


----------



## m_ichele

christined123 said:


> I think this size looks perfect on you!





Christofle said:


> Looks fine to me but it all depends on how many items you tend to carry!


 
Thanks to you both!


----------



## lincer

smallfry said:


> New collection just launched on the website!  I've been loving this brand for a couple of years and haven't bought anything yet, until today!!  I love that the Pin Daily has a zipper closure and the leather looks so scrumptious.  I was deciding between the deep amythest and the smoke, it was a tough decision, but I went with the amythest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128469
> View attachment 5128471


Hi, have you received the bag yet? Could you please share your thoughts on it and what fits? 
I'm still deciding between this one and a few other styles.
Thanks.


----------



## Tasha1

m_ichele said:


> Tempete but is PM



I have the same size and she is ok for me. I am 5,6 What I see in your pic: a dark bag and dark clothing,
maybe you can try a brighter colour to see more vividly, of what lighter clothing


----------



## Sunshine mama

m_ichele said:


> I’m new to Delvaux and I was very impressed when I had the chance to check out the bags in person. I really loved Tempete but is PM too small on me?  Would love to hear your opinions!


The black with palladium looks so elegant and chic!!!


----------



## smallfry

lincer said:


> Hi, have you received the bag yet? Could you please share your thoughts on it and what fits?
> I'm still deciding between this one and a few other styles.
> Thanks.



Hi, yes, I received it and it's beautiful!  I haven't used it yet, haven't even put anything inside, but I can see that it will hold all of the things I would carry daily.  Not a laptop, but definitely a cosmetic pouch, keys, small water bottle, any size phone, etc.  If you have any questions about a specific item @lincer, let me know.  

Also, you can carry this shoulder or crossbody, the strap is adjustable.


----------



## smallfry

m_ichele said:


> I’m new to Delvaux and I was very impressed when I had the chance to check out the bags in person. I really loved Tempete but is PM too small on me?  Would love to hear your opinions!



It looks beautiful on you!  If it can hold all the things you carry daily, it works.  I also think the MM would look great.  I spy an Evelyne on your other shoulder


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

smallfry said:


> Hi, yes, I received it and it's beautiful!  I haven't used it yet, haven't even put anything inside, but I can see that it will hold all of the things I would carry daily.  Not a laptop, but definitely a cosmetic pouch, keys, small water bottle, any size phone, etc.  If you have any questions about a specific item @lincer, let me know.
> 
> Also, you can carry this shoulder or crossbody, the strap is adjustable.



I tried this exact bag in the boutique today. It's really beautiful and the color is very nice. Will definitely add it to my collection at some point


----------



## lincer

smallfry said:


> Hi, yes, I received it and it's beautiful!  I haven't used it yet, haven't even put anything inside, but I can see that it will hold all of the things I would carry daily.  Not a laptop, but definitely a cosmetic pouch, keys, small water bottle, any size phone, etc.  If you have any questions about a specific item @lincer, let me know.
> 
> Also, you can carry this shoulder or crossbody, the strap is adjustable.


Wow, it sound promising. I was afraid it would be too small. I don't carry much, but I like to have some extra space if needed.
What about opening? Is it small because of the zipper? I like to see all of my things when I need something.


----------



## smallfry

lincer said:


> Wow, it sound promising. I was afraid it would be too small. I don't carry much, but I like to have some extra space if needed.
> What about opening? Is it small because of the zipper? I like to see all of my things when I need something.



I don't think you would see everything at once without shuffling around a bit.  The opening unzipped is approximately 6".


----------



## misterdelvo

Hey everyone,
Delvaux will be opening up new dedicated pop up boutique at Harrods Aug 9th. So exciting…


----------



## Christofle

So many lovely goodies to try on yesterday !


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> So many lovely goodies to try on yesterday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156800
> View attachment 5156801
> View attachment 5156802
> View attachment 5156803
> View attachment 5156804
> View attachment 5156805


That cherry red Tempête is spectacular.


----------



## misterdelvo

JolieS said:


> That cherry red Tempête is spectacular.


Which boutique did you visit, pics taken please?


----------



## Christofle

misterdelvo said:


> Which boutique did you visit, pics taken please?


Vancouver Nordstrom pacific Centre


----------



## misterdelvo

Christofle said:


> Vancouver Nordstrom pacific Centre


Great! Thought I recognised the surrounding boutiques in the background. Good to know you can still get the fab exotics in Canada


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> Every queen deserves a throne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130402
> View attachment 5130403



wow, WOW, WOW! FABulosity


----------



## Christofle

papertiger said:


> wow, WOW, WOW! FABulosity


I know 

i keep picking them up to admire them but I was giggling a lot when I entered the Delvaux boutique in an entirely different province and both SAs had photos of my bag on their cell phones. Apparently the Toronto boutique manager was so excited he forwarded photos to everyone.


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> I know



I know _you_ know  Now I do too


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> I know
> 
> i keep picking them up to admire them but I was giggling a lot when I entered the Delvaux boutique in an entirely different province and both SAs had photos of my bag on their cell phones. Apparently the Toronto boutique manager was so excited he forwarded photos to everyone.


Wow, that is incredible!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> I know
> 
> i keep picking them up to admire them but I was giggling a lot when I entered the Delvaux boutique in an entirely different province and both SAs had photos of my bag on their cell phones. Apparently the Toronto boutique manager was so excited he forwarded photos to everyone.



So neat that he forwarded pics of your exceptional bag to the other boutiques! I hope he gave you credit for designing it, since it was a custom piece you created.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> So neat that he forwarded pics of your exceptional bag to the other boutiques! I hope he gave you credit for designing it, since it was a custom piece you created.


Who knows! I’m just happy how it looks!


----------



## misterdelvo

Lady Gaga strikes again. Custom made to order just for her! ❤️


----------



## lincer

How do you like the new D tote? 
I actually quite liked it until I saw the side strings. It looks very basic without them and reminds me of Telfar.


----------



## Tasha1

lincer said:


> How do you like the new D tote?



Actually I didn't like proportions, very common and nothing specials, I saw her in the pics only


----------



## smallfry

lincer said:


> How do you like the new D tote?
> I actually quite liked it until I saw the side strings. It looks very basic without them and reminds me of Telfar.


I would prefer it if the strings actually pulled in the sides of the bag, but I think they are just decorative.  I'm on the fence.


----------



## misterdelvo

They are on the UK website already. Have a look


----------



## femmedefrance

Delvaux now has a boutique in SOUTHCOAST plaza.
I heard they rent the temporary space inside NordStrom


----------



## Christofle

femmedefrance said:


> Delvaux now has a boutique in SOUTHCOAST plaza.
> I heard they rent the temporary space inside NordStrom
> View attachment 5169866
> View attachment 5169867


Which is upsetting because that means goodbye exotics since Nordstrom plans to discontinue the sale of exotics this year.


----------



## misterdelvo

Here’s a peek at the New Harrods Pop Up at Harrods


----------



## Christofle

The best looking Brillant!


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Christofle said:


> The best looking Brillant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174425


Incredible! Where is it?


----------



## Christofle

Hanna Wilson said:


> Incredible! Where is it?


Delvaux Omotesando in Shibuya (Tokyo)


----------



## femmedefrance

Christofle said:


> Which is upsetting because that means goodbye exotics since Nordstrom plans to discontinue the sale of exotics this year.


Yes i agreed . I heard they are sending back all the exotic.


----------



## femmedefrance

In case you need more details with Delvaux. I have an associate’s contact in Delvaux SouthCoast. Inbox me !
I tried to call to the store before for some bags. But somehow no one pick up.
Had me driving there !


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I sometimes see Delvaux bags of different models that have a stamp inside that reads Modele Depose. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## smallfry

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I sometimes see Delvaux bags of different models that have a stamp inside that reads Modele Depose. Does anyone know what that means?



I see that on their vintage bags.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

smallfry said:


> I see that on their vintage bags.



 It seems to mean "Registered Design." Earlier, I was doing a literal translation to Deposited Model, which made no sense to me. I think Registered Design must be the equivalent as Trademark. 

Do any French speakers out there agree?









						English Translation of “modèle déposé” | Collins French-English Dictionary
					

English Translation of “modèle déposé” | The official Collins French-English Dictionary online. Over 100,000 English translations of French words and phrases.




					www.collinsdictionary.com


----------



## Christofle

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> It seems to mean "Registered Design." Earlier, I was doing a literal translation to Deposited Model, which made no sense to me. I think Registered Design must be the equivalent as Trademark.
> 
> Do any French speakers out there agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English Translation of “modèle déposé” | Collins French-English Dictionary
> 
> 
> English Translation of “modèle déposé” | The official Collins French-English Dictionary online. Over 100,000 English translations of French words and phrases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.collinsdictionary.com


That’s what it means


----------



## JolieS

The Delvaux A/W collection is now in:
www.eu.delvaux.com
There is a new buckle on some Brillant models with Delvaux spelled out, and an all-over upside down D logo motif on some models and some linings. 
All a bit obvious IMO, but the Bleu de Prusse colour is attractive.


----------



## Searno29

I’m not much of a fan. Also, is that it? Will more stuff be coming out?


----------



## smallfry

JolieS said:


> The Delvaux A/W collection is now in:
> www.eu.delvaux.com
> There is a new buckle on some Brillant models with Delvaux spelled out, and an all-over upside down D logo motif on some models and some linings.
> All a bit obvious IMO, but the Bleu de Prusse colour is attractive.



I'm not a fan of that upside down print, but agree with you on the BdP color!  I also like the new buckle, plus I think it would show less scratches than the polished buckles do.


----------



## Christofle

Searno29 said:


> I’m not much of a fan. Also, is that it? Will more stuff be coming out?


There’s a lot more!

Lovely lizard exotics coming out… and some extra item categories. My pre-order should be arriving mid September but I don’t think I’m allowed to discuss it pre-launch.


----------



## Fancyfree

To my surprise, I really like the new (/seasonal?) Brillant logo buckle.
And I _*love *_the *Deep Amethyst* colour.

Weirdly, the Delvaux details I love, never "fuse".

I do so want a Brilland PM.....
Delvaux hardly ever do Brillant PMs. Just loads of Minis, MMs and a few GMs. I wonder why 

I love Crispy Calf. 
Brillant Trench came in Crispy Calf. Tempete PM comes in Crispy Calf. Why no Brillant PMs ?

So I am not surprised that there is no Brillant PM in Deep Amethyst and with the Logo buckle....


----------



## darktropper

Anyone bought the new D tote or the Cool Box in mini size? Any feedbacks or reviews?


----------



## fsadeli

Christofle said:


> I’m a bit surprised how lame the box is that came with the made to order ostrich bag because the miniature charm seems to come with nicer packaging.


Hi sorry been reading old post but did your SA mail these beauties to your home? I live in Calgary and there's no Delvaux here (boo!)


----------



## Christofle

fsadeli said:


> Hi sorry been reading old post but did your SA mail these beauties to your home? I live in Calgary and there's no Delvaux here (boo!)


They indeed did that !


----------



## tkwtaelx

Hello, I'm pretty new in this and I would like to ask you some questions about this brand. I've seen some famous person wearing the *GM Trench in exotic leather* (I think it's from 2019). 

My questions are:

Is it possible to get one right now? 
Can you get this bag on a boutique even if it's from 2019 collection?
And also, can you order a bag to the brand even if it's not available at the boutique/online?
By any chance, does anyone know where the exotic leathers come from? Did dis brand talk about their sources?


Thank you so much!


----------



## misterdelvo

tkwtaelx said:


> Hello, I'm pretty new in this and I would like to ask you some questions about this brand. I've seen some famous person wearing the *GM Trench in exotic leather* (I think it's from 2019).
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> Is it possible to get one right now?
> Can you get this bag on a boutique even if it's from 2019 collection?
> And also, can you order a bag to the brand even if it's not available at the boutique/online?
> By any chance, does anyone know where the exotic leathers come from? Did dis brand talk about their sources?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Hi, 
Welcome to Delvaux. This Brillant Trench can be requested as MTO /special order piece. You can choose colour, type of exotic skin and hardware. Delivery is from 6-8 months. Visit any boutique and inquiry. What a gorgeous choice! ❤️


----------



## tkwtaelx

misterdelvo said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to Delvaux. This Brillant Trench can be requested as MTO /special order piece. You can choose colour, type of exotic skin and hardware. Delivery is from 6-8 months. Visit any boutique and inquiry. What a gorgeous choice! ❤




Hello, I just got this email from Delvaux costumer service and yesterday you told me the bag was available. Can I get it or not?
Thank you


----------



## Fancyfree

tkwtaelx said:


> Hello, I just got this email from Delvaux costumer service and yesterday you told me the bag was available. Can I get it or not?
> Thank you



I _*love* _Crispy Calf, it is my favourite Delvaux leather .

But it bears no resemblance to the exotics...
It is a matte leather with a visible and enhanced natural grain.


(Delvaux website: "_Crispy Calf is a sophisticated grained leather that stands out for its beautiful texture and natural grain. Its elegant, crinkled surface comes from being crisped just before the tanning process. The tree-like ridge of the skin is always placed in the centre of the bag._")


----------



## tkwtaelx

Fancyfree said:


> I _*love* _Crispy Calf, it is my favourite Delvaux leather .
> 
> But it bears no resemblance to the exotics...
> It is a matte leather with a visible and enhanced natural grain.
> View attachment 5206830
> 
> (Delvaux website: "_Crispy Calf is a sophisticated grained leather that stands out for its beautiful texture and natural grain. Its elegant, crinkled surface comes from being crisped just before the tanning process. The tree-like ridge of the skin is always placed in the centre of the bag._")



Thank you for your response, but I meant if I could still be able to purchase this bag in exotic leather. The user that responded to me here said that I could order it, but via email they said it's not available. Does anyone know how this works? Thank you


----------



## Christofle

tkwtaelx said:


> Thank you for your response, but I meant if I could still be able to purchase this bag in exotic leather. The user that responded to me here said that I could order it, but via email they said it's not available. Does anyone know how this works? Thank you


You would have to contact a store directly and ask someone (preferably the boutique manager) to send HQ a made to order request which they will then come back to you with a response with regards to feasibility. This process is nothing fast and it took me a full year from start to finish for my bag so patience is key.


----------



## JolieS

tkwtaelx said:


> Thank you for your response, but I meant if I could still be able to purchase this bag in exotic leather. The user that responded to me here said that I could order it, but via email they said it's not available. Does anyone know how this works? Thank you


The last time I was in my Delvaux boutique (June) at Le Bon Marché in Paris, they had a MM Trench in caramel coloured alligator. I don’t know the price. If you contact several boutiques, you might find an exotic Trench. Good luck in your search!


----------



## misterdelvo

tkwtaelx said:


> Thank you for your response, but I meant if I could still be able to purchase this bag in exotic leather. The user that responded to me here said that I could order it, but via email they said it's not available. Does anyone know how this works? Thank you


Hi,
Where do you live currently or based? Where’s your nearest boutique. As I mentioned, the Crocodile or Alligator exotic skin version is a custom made to order possible service only,  however you do need to contact a boutique and place the inquiry. Hope that helps
In London they currently have the Black with Bungundy trim/accent if interested.


----------



## misterdelvo

Hi,
Update, from my sources; the Brillant Trench in Alligator is available in  France or Belgium right now in BRANDY(cognac) colour only. For the Dark brown or any other colour you have to submit a Custom made to order request if it’s possible, in person at your nearest boutique. Good luck


----------



## grismouette

Saw delvaux post a new bag on their instagram but deleted it later. Credit to the ig that screenshotted pics before they took it down  

Thoughts on the le lingot?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

grismouette said:


> Saw delvaux post a new bag on their instagram but deleted it later. Credit to the ig that screenshotted pics before they took it down
> 
> Thoughts on the le lingot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211563
> View attachment 5211564
> View attachment 5211565



At first glance, it reminds me of H Constance/Roulis.


----------



## bagnut1




----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

I immediately thought of the roulis too ! And I'm not keen on the lingot for now. There is something off with the strap.


----------



## grismouette

SpicyTuna13 said:


> At first glance, it reminds me of H Constance/Roulis.


I thought the same thing!


----------



## TraceySH




----------



## FresaJae

Came across the below when browsing today, which seem to be such unique bags (even searching this thread they seemed rare), so thought I'd share in case someone was looking!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/delvaux-metallic-crocodile-mm-brillant-satchel-plum-lavender-843667
		




			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/delvaux-iridescent-alligator-mm-brillant-satchel-blue-843659
		


Flags:  [edit: deleted]


----------



## TraceySH

FresaJae said:


> Came across the below when browsing today, which seem to be such unique bags (even searching this thread they seemed rare), so thought I'd share in case someone was looking!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/delvaux-metallic-crocodile-mm-brillant-satchel-plum-lavender-843667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/delvaux-iridescent-alligator-mm-brillant-satchel-blue-843659
> 
> 
> 
> Flags:  (1) Folks have noted throughout TPF that FP sometimes can't tell an authentic purse from a non-authentic, and I'd assume that's even more true with a brand like Delvaux.  I'm also not a Delvaux authentication expert so I have no idea, but these seem generally hard to come across anywhere so just wanted to share.  (2) Pay attention to the condition descriptions though, I'm not familiar enough to know what "wear at resin glazing", "splitting", or "sizing marks" are, which seem serious but they do all sound fixable...


Those are mine. Both of them. They are authentic


----------



## FresaJae

TraceySH said:


> Those are mine. Both of them. They are authentic


Hi TraceySH!  I am so sorry, I didn't know that they were yours or I wouldn't have even raised the authenticity question!  I'll edit the post now!  Again, so sorry!


----------



## TraceySH

FresaJae said:


> Hi TraceySH!  I am so sorry, I didn't know that they were yours or I wouldn't have even raised the authenticity question!  I'll edit the post now!  Again, so sorry!


It’s ok!!!! I totally get it and would for sure want things authenticated! I sold them to fashiophile so I was just letting you guys know in case you were interested in them. (Not mine anymore). Good prices. They are just too dressy for my lifestyle now. Both were $35k.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

$35K each?!?!?!

They are so beautiful. I’m dying here. <faints>


----------



## Christofle

SpicyTuna13 said:


> $35K each?!?!?!
> 
> They are so beautiful. I’m dying here. <faints>


Each


----------



## TraceySH

SpicyTuna13 said:


> $35K each?!?!?!
> 
> They are so beautiful. I’m dying here. <faints>


Yeah I think the SO was actually 43500. Plum was 34500. Again, they are not mine any longer. The libellule is the only one in the world. They never made it in an MM size, and the guy who does that finish left the company. Took me 8 months to get! So someone, make a nice home for them


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I sold them




I so admired them when you shared your pictures here.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> I so admired them when you shared your pictures here.


I really struggled with it for so long! I moved half the year to a mountain town, the other half to a very casual desert resort town (golfers), so there was just really no opportunity to wear a silhouette that I think is more sophisticated/ city/ professional/ glam. It took me a YEAR of debating before I finally was like  ...ok I am just not going to wear these!!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I really struggled with it for so long! I moved half the year to a mountain town, the other half to a very casual desert resort town (golfers), so there was just really no opportunity to wear a silhouette that I think is more sophisticated/ city/ professional/ glam. It took me a YEAR of debating before I finally was like ...ok I am just not going to wear these!!




thank you for your sincere answer. I completely understand you. I have the same situation with my Chanel jackets. I bought 4 ones at the end of 2019 and covid started and then we moved to the countryside. I had to change my style. I like totes but crossbodies became my best friends.


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> thank you for your sincere answer. I completely understand you. I have the same situation with my Chanel jackets. I bought 4 ones at the end of 2019 and covid started and then we moved to the countryside. I had to change my style. I like totes but crossbodies became my best friends.


I've done the same with a  ton of my Chanel RTW also. COVID changed everything (where I live & how I dress) & with that, the kinds of bags, jewelry, etc I wear too. I am sure living in the countryside for you was worth all that tho! (It has been for me )


----------



## Vlad

TraceySH said:


> Yeah I think the SO was actually 43500. Plum was 34500.




Dayyyuuumm. I hope they find a new, wonderful home through Fashionphile!


----------



## TraceySH

Vlad said:


> Dayyyuuumm. I hope they find a new, wonderful home through Fashionphile!


I do too!  Someone will make a great buy on them!


----------



## Cali_Joy

Hello, I’m new to this brand.  Could someone share how heavy the Delvaux brillant mini bag is? Is the weight comparable to Chanel classic medium flap or is it heavier?  Thank you,


----------



## MelissaPurse

Got this preloved D-top handle shoulder bag from TheRealReal in January of this year and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Paired her up with H bearn wallet and I’m loving this combo even more. So grateful to have a Delvaux in my purse collection. Another thing….wondering if I’m the only one totally in love with Delvaux’s dustbags..just so luxe! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## femmedefrance

Delvaux new collection


----------



## femmedefrance

Wow


----------



## Searno29

Thanks for sharing @femmedefrance! I’ve been eagerly anticipating the launch of the Lingot so good to know it will launch early next year, excited to see that one and the bangle pouch in person. Any stand out pieces for yourself?


----------



## GirlAndBag

femmedefrance said:


> Wow


thanks for sharing! any idea when the new pin is launched? I was about to buy one with the strap , only to find out about the new version


----------



## Christofle

So lovely !


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> So lovely !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239849


The craftsmanship on this bag is astounding!


----------



## Brasil

Im thinking buy a bag. But i cant choose. Not even interested color, since both colors fit. Im interested leather, cant decide which prefer.
Blue in Box Calf, brown in Rodeo Calf. Im confused
.


----------



## JolieS

Brasil said:


> Im thinking buy a bag. But i cant choose. Not even interested color, since both colors fit. Im interested leather, cant decide which prefer.
> Blue in Box Calf, brown in Rodeo Calf. Im confused
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243052
> 
> View attachment 5243053


Here are my thoughts:
Box calf is more formal, and the new, embellished buckle adds to its dressier appearance. Box calf requires more care  because it scratches easily. The hardware colour is silver.
The rodeo leather is a bit more care-free, and the visible stitching gives the bag a more casual feel. The hardware colour is gold. Végétal colour leather is all-season.
Good luck choosing!


----------



## Brasil

Thank you very much for your help.  very much this embellished buckle, but i also think that the box calf will be very scratched.Do you know how rodeo leather deffers from taurillon? I havebackpack LV from taurillon leather and not so much like, because the corners were quickly erased on the backpack. Soafraid that tis rodeo leather can be the same like taurillon.


----------



## JolieS

Brasil said:


> Thank you very much for your help.  very much this embellished buckle, but i also think that the box calf will be very scratched.Do you know how rodeo leather deffers from taurillon? I havebackpack LV from taurillon leather and not so much like, because the corners were quickly erased on the backpack. Soafraid that tis rodeo leather can be the same like taurillon.


I think you will find the quality of leathers from Delvaux are superior to LV products.
For more info about Rodeo see here





						Rodeo Calf | Delvaux
					

Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.




					eu.delvaux.com


----------



## Brasil

JolieS said:


> I think you will find the quality of leathers from Delvaux are superior to LV products.
> For more info about Rodeo see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo Calf | Delvaux
> 
> 
> Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eu.delvaux.com


Thank you, hope Delvaux really better LV)
Thank you for link, saw before, but did not find  more details about leather. Hope before New Year i see in reality)


----------



## JolieS

Brasil said:


> Thank you, hope Delvaux really better LV)
> Thank you for link, saw before, but did not find  more details about leather. Hope before New Year i see in reality)


I can assure you that Delvaux handbags bear no ressemblance in terms of quality to LV. These are two very different levels of luxury you are comparing.


----------



## Brasil

Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Brasil said:


> Thank you very much for your help.  very much this embellished buckle, but i also think that the box calf will be very scratched.Do you know how rodeo leather deffers from taurillon? I havebackpack LV from taurillon leather and not so much like, because the corners were quickly erased on the backpack. Soafraid that tis rodeo leather can be the same like taurillon.


To be fair all leather will show signs of aging, which is to be expected. The taurillion leather from LV is a high quality full-grain bull calf. Depending on how hard you are on your bags, the same may happen with a Delvaux so it is important to manage your expectations.


----------



## Bagaholic_newbie

Hello to all of you Delvaux-Lovers!

I am seeking advice / help on finding info on a specific vintage Delvaux bag. Anyone an idea of the model name and approx. time it is from? Have never come accross one of these, and wonder if it is authentic...  https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...eaux-leder-delvaux-handtaschen-19205626.shtml Thanks in advance!


----------



## grismouette

I’ve been thinking about getting the cool box nano in ice lin as my first delvaux bag, any thoughts on this bag? 









						Cool Box Nano | Delvaux
					

The Cool Box Nano is the smallest member of the Cool Box family, made for carrying essentials from day to night.  This graceful Cool Box Nano is crafted out of Taurillon soft leather for a laidback feel. Appearing in a soft grey colour with subtly contrasting stitching, it’s fresh and feminine. An…




					us.delvaux.com
				




I would love to see it in person first if anyone has a SA at SCP they could share with me!


----------



## thefloralparasol

grismouette said:


> I’ve been thinking about getting the cool box nano in ice lin as my first delvaux bag, any thoughts on this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Box Nano | Delvaux
> 
> 
> The Cool Box Nano is the smallest member of the Cool Box family, made for carrying essentials from day to night.  This graceful Cool Box Nano is crafted out of Taurillon soft leather for a laidback feel. Appearing in a soft grey colour with subtly contrasting stitching, it’s fresh and feminine. An…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.delvaux.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see it in person first if anyone has a SA at SCP they could share with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254241
> View attachment 5254242


Hello, I have this bag but in vegetal. It is one of my most used bags now. I think it is the largest "nano" bag I know of. It fits my phone so that's a real plus. I can also throw in my card case, coin pouch, key pouch and hand sanitiser. Sometimes if I don't mind a bit of a squeeze I can also fit in a small pack of wet wipes lol. Overall, it's a really functional nano bag! I love the minimalist and simple design, especially the hidden zip. The crossbody strap is adjustable too.


----------



## grismouette

thefloralparasol said:


> Hello, I have this bag but in vegetal. It is one of my most used bags now. I think it is the largest "nano" bag I know of. It fits my phone so that's a real plus. I can also throw in my card case, coin pouch, key pouch and hand sanitiser. Sometimes if I don't mind a bit of a squeeze I can also fit in a small pack of wet wipes lol. Overall, it's a really functional nano bag! I love the minimalist and simple design, especially the hidden zip. The crossbody strap is adjustable too.


Thank you for the review! I’m glad to hear it’s one of your most used bags despite being a nano! It sounds like I found my replacement for the h mini lindy


----------



## lincer

After lusting for Tempete for a year I suddenly fell in love with Brilliant. But dealing with that (gorgeous) buckle... Can you just leave the bag open when you carry it by the handle or do you have to close the buckle so the bag doesn't lean and things fall out? Thank you.


----------



## Monaliceke

lincer said:


> After lusting for Tempete for a year I suddenly fell in love with Brilliant. But dealing with that (gorgeous) buckle... Can you just leave the bag open when you carry it by the handle or do you have to close the buckle so the bag doesn't lean and things fall out? Thank you.


You can leave it open if you don’t carry much. I just don’t think it‘s aesthetically pleasing if worn in that way. I have the mini and I don’t find it difficult to open and close the bag at all. No need to worry about the buckle, it’s made to last, just like any waist belts we wear. It gets much easier to open when the leather softens up with regular use. Mine still looks pristine after 4 years, it’s not my daily bag though.


----------



## Purse Chakra

I don't know much about this brand except that I admire it from afar. I did recently score a beautiful pre-owned Cool Box MM. I love the way they hid the zipper and I love the feel of the leather.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Dear all, I had been considering a Tempête for quite some time but was very specific on my specs which is why it took me longer to decide. After missing out on the British Green Crispy Calf PM, I was lucky to purchase it last week when it got restocked (or returned). The bag arrived today and it is stunning. However, given I have no experience with this specific model and its construction, could you please let me know if it is normal for the glazing to crack where the flap and the sides connect? I am not planning on excessively bending the flap backwards of course, but wonder how prone it will be to glazing wear and tear given this is an unused bag. Appreciate any input!


----------



## Christofle

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear all, I had been considering a Tempête for quite some time but was very specific on my specs which is why it took me longer to decide. After missing out on the British Green Crispy Calf PM, I was lucky to purchase it last week when it got restocked (or returned). The bag arrived today and it is stunning. However, given I have no experience with this specific model and its construction, could you please let me know if it is normal for the glazing to crack where the flap and the sides connect? I am not planning on excessively bending the flap backwards of course, but wonder how prone it will be to glazing wear and tear given this is an unused bag. Appreciate any input!
> View attachment 5273447


My SA said this is “normal” and inevitable. To be fair I’ve even seen some like this in the store… (someone mentioned this happening to their tempete in the thread a ways back).

However you can reach out to your SA to see what they say! I’m ocd with how I bend back my flap and so far I haven’t had this happen to mine yet.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Christofle said:


> My SA said this is “normal” and inevitable. To be fair I’ve even seen some like this in the store… (someone mentioned this happening to their tempete in the thread a ways back).
> 
> However you can reach out to your SA to see what they say! I’m ocd with how I bend back my flap and so far I haven’t had this happen to mine yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273603
> View attachment 5273604


Thank you very much, Christofle. I appreciate your input. There is no Delvaux store in my country, so the only worry would be potential hassle to get any severe cracking fixed in the future, be it normal or not. It is good to know that this may indeed happen due to the way it's constructed. 
I recall reading about the member's issue way back when first going through this whole thread, but thought the cracking had been much worse than mine and thus considered an anomaly. I'll reach out to Delvaux customer service just to understand my options. I don't think I will return the bag as it is absolute perfection otherwise and exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## jazminyvette

Hello! Does anyone have the micro brillant? Is it just incredibly tiny? And for those who have the mini brillant, do we have size comparisons to any other lux bags of what fits? It looks like it can fit a lot.


----------



## Christofle

jazminyvette said:


> Hello! Does anyone have the micro brillant? Is it just incredibly tiny? And for those who have the mini brillant, do we have size comparisons to any other lux bags of what fits? It looks like it can fit a lot.


If you mean the Brilliant charms, they are incredibly tiny. You could maybe put a few coins and a lip balm cut in half.


----------



## jazminyvette

Christofle said:


> If you mean the Brilliant charms, they are incredibly tiny. You could maybe put a few coins and a lip balm cut in half.


Not the charms (although they are very cute hehe) there’s a special GOT edition that I saw that is a bit smaller than the mini. I haven’t seen people post about it but I’m eyeing one and it looks so good


----------



## Christofle

jazminyvette said:


> Not the charms (although they are very cute hehe) there’s a special GOT edition that I saw that is a bit smaller than the mini. I haven’t seen people post about it but I’m eyeing one and it looks so good


Oh I see you are referring to the couture edition bags from 2017. They produced very few of them and were very hard to get one’s hands on.

It was about 20% bigger than the Dior micro and could hold keys, card holder and a few other items.


----------



## Christofle

Size of brilliant micro:


Size of dior micro:


----------



## SpicyTuna13

@Christofle — you are a wealth of info especially when it comes to Delveaux. Appreciate your comments!


----------



## jazminyvette

Christofle said:


> Oh I see you are referring to the couture edition bags from 2017. They produced very few of them and were very hard to get one’s hands on.
> 
> It was about 20% bigger than the Dior micro and could hold keys, card holder and a few other items.
> 
> View attachment 5275367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275368


Wah!!! you are heaven sent. 
thank you!!!!!


----------



## di_r

yentl said:


> I’ve visited the Arsenal (factory) in Brussels.
> 
> They are not hand stitched like Hermes bags are hand stitched but they are “hand stitched” in the sense that a person needs to handle the machine that does the stitching…
> 
> As you can also see in this video:



It actually depne On which bag ( most brilliant are machine stitched, but tempetes with a contrast stitching ( crispy calf) for example, are fully hand stitched you just need to pay attention to the stitching as it varies from specs to specs


----------



## di_r

I


pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear all, I had been considering a Tempête for quite some time but was very specific on my specs which is why it took me longer to decide. After missing out on the British Green Crispy Calf PM, I was lucky to purchase it last week when it got restocked (or returned). The bag arrived today and it is stunning. However, given I have no experience with this specific model and its construction, could you please let me know if it is normal for the glazing to crack where the flap and the sides connect? I am not planning on excessively bending the flap backwards of course, but wonder how prone it will be to glazing wear and tear given this is an unused bag. Appreciate any input!
> View attachment 5273447


 have the same model but in vegetal color and I could notice that my glazing is thinner than yours , it has the same “tendency” but it is less visible because is less glaze to crack . I honestly believe is an inevitable event for this bag and i also believe it has to do with the leather it is made with.. crispy calf is much harder to work with that smooth leathers and I would ignore that little default, they are horns and it is barely visible


----------



## 880

Christofle said:


> My SA said this is “normal” and inevitable. To be fair I’ve even seen some like this in the store… (someone mentioned this happening to their tempete in the thread a ways back).
> 
> However you can reach out to your SA to see what they say! I’m ocd with how I bend back my flap and so far I haven’t had this happen to mine yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273603
> View attachment 5273604


Thank you for all of your insights and info and for putting delvaux on my radar! Love your taste!
im thinking of the popular Magritte collection one for myself. I’m hesitating bc I would prefer a smaller one, so I may end up waiting for other models to come in. i was told this bag was so popular, it’s part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Thank you for all of your insights and info and for putting delvaux on my radar! Love your taste!
> im thinking of the popular Magritte collection one for myself. I’m hesitating bc I would prefer a smaller one, so I may end up waiting for other models to come in. i was told this bag was so popular, it’s part of the permanent collection.
> View attachment 5285595


That it is! They have several versions of it as well. However if you want the version with the writing on it, it has only been produced in the large MM size and tiny bag charm size. The mini version does not have the writing but instead has a sculptural apple on it referencing Magritte’s apple in the sky painting.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Did you see the new prices ? Around 400-500€ depending on the model. SLG's didn't seem to have increased (yet?).


----------



## jjanais

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> Did you see the new prices ? Around 400-500€ depending on the model. SLG's didn't seem to have increased (yet?).


Yes, didn’t expect they already have raised the prices.
Wanted to buy the tempete pm and all out of stock in december. Now the price has risen with 400 

Is there a price increase once or twice a year ?


----------



## Christofle

jjanais said:


> Yes, didn’t expect they already have raised the prices.
> Wanted to buy the tempete pm and all out of stock in december. Now the price has risen with 400
> 
> Is there a price increase once or twice a year ?


I think the jump is due to inflation on all raw materials plus change of ownership to Richmont. They don’t have that many price increases!


----------



## silkychic

My SA said that there is a yearly 10% price increase. Hope Delvaux won’t follow Chanel in terms of the increasingly crazy price increases


----------



## JolieS

Anyone have recent intel on the new creative director at Delvaux? My SA contacted me this week by email with the new Spring 2022 colours, but no new styles, and no invite to a presentation of the collection. When I replied asking about new directions for the brand, she was evasive. I understand she doesn’t want to write anything. Anyone have info that they can share?


----------



## TraceySH

JolieS said:


> Anyone have recent intel on the new creative director at Delvaux? My SA contacted me this week by email with the new Spring 2022 colours, but no new styles, and no invite to a presentation of the collection. When I replied asking about new directions for the brand, she was evasive. I understand she doesn’t want to write anything. Anyone have info that they can share?


NOTHING so far. They are taking their time, no one in the wings...they are looking for someone under the radar, less known. My worry is that Delvaux will have absolutely NO momentum when that happens.


----------



## bagnut1

TraceySH said:


> NOTHING so far. They are taking their time, no one in the wings...they are looking for someone under the radar, less known. My worry is that Delvaux will have absolutely NO momentum when that happens.



I hear you. However, witnessing the train wreck at Moynat I think it is probably better for the brand and clients that they are not hiring a KaPow CD right away. Those dudes ruin stuff.


----------



## TraceySH

bagnut1 said:


> I hear you. However, witnessing the train wreck at Moynat I think it is probably better for the brand and clients that they are not hiring a KaPow CD right away. Those dudes ruin stuff.


Agree, but waiting (according to them) another 1-1.5 years to find a demure one, after not having one for what, almost 2 years now (?) is maybe enough time to be erased from any potential of mainstream proliferation? By mainstream, I do still mean niche...


----------



## JolieS

TraceySH said:


> Agree, but waiting (according to them) another 1-1.5 years to find a demure one, after not having one for what, almost 2 years now (?) is maybe enough time to be erased from any potential of mainstream proliferation? By mainstream, I do still mean niche...


I’m really surprised Richemont would let their recent purchase of Delvaux flounder like this. There are at least 3 houses looking for new CDs right now: Delvaux, BV, Ferragamo. According to what @Christofle indicated a while ago, someone had been named, and Spring 2022 would be their launch. A mystery….


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> I’m really surprised Richemont would let their recent purchase of Delvaux flounder like this. There are at least 3 houses looking for new CDs right now: Delvaux, BV, Ferragamo. According to what @Christofle indicated a while ago, someone had been named, and Spring 2022 would be their launch. A mystery….


Hopefully they gain a stronger sense of direction because the most recent items seem like they are made my a committee without any long term plan. Nothing particularly exciting or new and the small accessories are rather questionable. (A map of Belgium…)


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Hopefully they gain a stronger sense of direction because the most recent items seem like they are made my a committee without any long term plan. Nothing particularly exciting or new and the small accessories are rather questionable. (A map of Belgium…)


The design team is still doing everything. Nothing with any wow factor, no beautiful colors....just the same thing over and over, really. The Lingot is coming out this year, but ONLY in the mini size. Found out the larger size isn't coming till 2023...


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> The design team is still doing everything. Nothing with any wow factor, no beautiful colors....just the same thing over and over, really. The Lingot is coming out this year, but ONLY in the mini size. Found out the larger size isn't coming till 2023...


They also redesigned the Tempete tote into something a bit less exciting from the original preview. (Golden book tote) I’m wondering if the creative director isn’t that great or if my SA made a white lie because it really seems to be just the in house design team.


----------



## thefloralparasol

Speaking of ruining, just wanted to share the appalling redesign of the cool box nano. I have the one in vegetal, and was so in love with the original design that I decided to get one more in silky pink. To my shock and horror, I realised it had been redesigned and literally, corners had been cut. The original concept of the cool box is a bag crafted from one piece of leather. A seamless and minimalist design. Just look at the changes made! If I hadn't purchased from the boutique, I would've thought this was a fake bag. Here are the comparison pics (vegetal is the original and silky pink is the ss2022 design). Can't believe this is coming from a prestigious brand with such rich heritage like Delvaux.


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Hopefully they gain a stronger sense of direction because the most recent items seem like they are made my a committee without any long term plan. Nothing particularly exciting or new and the small accessories are rather questionable. (A map of Belgium…)


Yes, quite lame. Disappointing.


----------



## JolieS

thefloralparasol said:


> Speaking of ruining, just wanted to share the appalling redesign of the cool box nano. I have the one in vegetal, and was so in love with the original design that I decided to get one more in silky pink. To my shock and horror, I realised it had been redesigned and literally, corners had been cut. The original concept of the cool box is a bag crafted from one piece of leather. A seamless and minimalist design. Just look at the changes made! If I hadn't purchased from the boutique, I would've thought this was a fake bag. Here are the comparison pics (vegetal is the original and silky pink is the ss2022 design). Can't believe this is coming from a prestigious brand with such rich heritage like Delvaux.


Wow! That is bad.


----------



## Christofle

thefloralparasol said:


> Speaking of ruining, just wanted to share the appalling redesign of the cool box nano. I have the one in vegetal, and was so in love with the original design that I decided to get one more in silky pink. To my shock and horror, I realised it had been redesigned and literally, corners had been cut. The original concept of the cool box is a bag crafted from one piece of leather. A seamless and minimalist design. Just look at the changes made! If I hadn't purchased from the boutique, I would've thought this was a fake bag. Here are the comparison pics (vegetal is the original and silky pink is the ss2022 design). Can't believe this is coming from a prestigious brand with such rich heritage like Delvaux.


Yikes


----------



## Christofle

thefloralparasol said:


> Speaking of ruining, just wanted to share the appalling redesign of the cool box nano. I have the one in vegetal, and was so in love with the original design that I decided to get one more in silky pink. To my shock and horror, I realised it had been redesigned and literally, corners had been cut. The original concept of the cool box is a bag crafted from one piece of leather. A seamless and minimalist design. Just look at the changes made! If I hadn't purchased from the boutique, I would've thought this was a fake bag. Here are the comparison pics (vegetal is the original and silky pink is the ss2022 design). Can't believe this is coming from a prestigious brand with such rich heritage like Delvaux.


The little stitched on square is an appallingly obvious short cut as you so rightly pointed out compared to the old design.


----------



## Wigglebean

bagnut1 said:


> I hear you. However, witnessing the train wreck at Moynat I think it is probably better for the brand and clients that they are not hiring a KaPow CD right away. Those dudes ruin stuff.


What was the train wreck at moynat.?


----------



## JolieS

Wigglebean said:


> What was the train wreck at moynat.?


Hop on over to the Moynat thread for the full story. In a nutshell, change of Artistic Director, new styles not appreciated by former fans of the brand, and perceived decline in quality.


----------



## bagnut1

JolieS said:


> Hop on over to the Moynat thread for the full story. In a nutshell, change of Artistic Director, new styles not appreciated by former fans of the brand, and perceived decline in quality.


@Wigglebean 
Looking at their IG and site they seem to have gone all in on the Flori which is a copy of an LV design from a while back (the AD came from LV).  Nothing original in 2 years at the helm and a wholesale rejection of the tastes of their clients from the previous 10 years.


----------



## misterdelvo

What do you guys think of the new Brillant PM size SS22 just released?


----------



## michumichu

❤️


----------



## michumichu

misterdelvo said:


> What do you guys think of the new Brillant PM size SS22 just released?


I love it! Got it in the silky pink color


----------



## Christofle

misterdelvo said:


> What do you guys think of the new Brillant PM size SS22 just released?


Looks lovely!


----------



## misterdelvo

And the Spring Summer 22 Part 1 Colors of :
Latte
Cornflower
Kiwi
Taupe
Makeup
Midnight
Chalk
And Silk Pink (Carry Over) 
Exciting enough or Meh?


----------



## JolieS

misterdelvo said:


> And the Spring Summer 22 Part 1 Colors of :
> Latte
> Cornflower
> Kiwi
> Taupe
> Makeup
> Midnight
> Chalk
> And Silk Pink (Carry Over)
> Exciting enough or Meh?


Lovely enough, but I expect more from Delvaux: what is the theme, where are the exotics? No overall design point of view.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

JolieS said:


> Lovely enough, but I expect more from Delvaux: what is the theme, where are the exotics? No overall design point of view.



The theme will be revealed in Paris on the 6th March during fashion week.


----------



## JolieS

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> The theme will be revealed in Paris on the 6th March during fashion week.


Thanks for the intel. 
The PFW theme to be revealed in March will be for F/W 2022-23. Spring/Summer 2022 has no theme, just new pastel colours.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

JolieS said:


> Thanks for the intel.
> The PFW theme to be revealed in March will be for F/W 2022-23. Spring/Summer 2022 has no theme, just new pastel colours.



Oh I see. Thank you for the precision ! I agree with you though. The colors are nice but nothing strikes out.


----------



## misterdelvo

I especially think the new Make Up color is gorgeous. It’s a Pink Flesh tone…
Exotics arriving shortly. Colors will include Latte, Wild Berry, Olive Silk Pink!
 Here’s Make Up color


----------



## misterdelvo

Oops! The Exotics colors i mentioned before are :
Latte
Wild Berry
Olive
Silk Pink
And Midnight(Navy)


----------



## jaskg144

Hi everyone - I had always admired Delvaux from afar but did not feel 'ready' for one of their bags when I was in my early 20s, as I thought the styles that I liked from them (Tempete and Brilliant) are quite structured and mature. I'd been considering playing the Hermes 'game' to get a Kelly for my 30th birthday, but I am wondering whether it is actually worth the hassle and game-playing just to be 'offered' a bag, which led me back to Delvaux. 

In terms of Hermes vs Delvaux quality, designs, etc. - is there a clear winner? I know Delvaux is the oldest luxury house and have some amazing quality bags and beautiful designs. 

Would love to hear if anyone has chosen Delvaux over H as their chosen bag brand.


----------



## Christofle

jasmynh1 said:


> Hi everyone - I had always admired Delvaux from afar but did not feel 'ready' for one of their bags when I was in my early 20s, as I thought the styles that I liked from them (Tempete and Brilliant) are quite structured and mature. I'd been considering playing the Hermes 'game' to get a Kelly for my 30th birthday, but I am wondering whether it is actually worth the hassle and game-playing just to be 'offered' a bag, which led me back to Delvaux.
> 
> In terms of Hermes vs Delvaux quality, designs, etc. - is there a clear winner? I know Delvaux is the oldest luxury house and have some amazing quality bags and beautiful designs.
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has chosen Delvaux over H as their chosen bag brand.


I struggled with same same dilemma when I turned 30 (opted for a special order exotic tempete).


----------



## Christofle

jasmynh1 said:


> Hi everyone - I had always admired Delvaux from afar but did not feel 'ready' for one of their bags when I was in my early 20s, as I thought the styles that I liked from them (Tempete and Brilliant) are quite structured and mature. I'd been considering playing the Hermes 'game' to get a Kelly for my 30th birthday, but I am wondering whether it is actually worth the hassle and game-playing just to be 'offered' a bag, which led me back to Delvaux.
> 
> In terms of Hermes vs Delvaux quality, designs, etc. - is there a clear winner? I know Delvaux is the oldest luxury house and have some amazing quality bags and beautiful designs.
> 
> Would love to hear if anyone has chosen Delvaux over H as their chosen bag brand.





Christofle said:


> I struggled with same same dilemma when I turned 30 (opted for a special order exotic tempete).


For one H special orders are much more limited than Delvaux who really gives you full freedom with design. 

If you want full freedom with H you need to opt for an Horizon order, which is what I’m working on now.


----------



## jaskg144

Christofle said:


> For one H special orders are much more limited than Delvaux who really gives you full freedom with design.
> 
> If you want full freedom with H you need to opt for an Horizon order, which is what I’m working on now.



Thanks so much for your insight!! When paying such high prices, it should be that you get whatever you like!   It seems Delvaux is the way to go!


----------



## Christofle

jasmynh1 said:


> Thanks so much for your insight!! When paying such high prices, it should be that you get whatever you like!   It seems Delvaux is the way to go!


It also depends on the leather you want. Delvaux doesn’t offer goat leather, barenia… which might be something to keep in mind.


----------



## misterdelvo

@Christofle 
Such a wealth of knowledge !…
Wondering if you have been proposed already and know about the ultimate MTO “Special order” process of guaranteeing and owning a truly one of kind exotic skin piece made just made for you or the person?? 
Aka code name…


----------



## Christofle

misterdelvo said:


> @Christofle
> Such a wealth of knowledge !…
> Wondering if you have been proposed already and know about the ultimate MTO “Special order” process of guaranteeing and owning a truly one of kind exotic skin piece made just made for you or the person??
> Aka code name…


It might be different depending on the region but I simply fired off an email to Delvaux and asked. Easy as that. No hoops.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hello! I have never seen a Delvaux in person so I’m hoping someone can help answer this - are the clasps/sangles (sorry not sure what they are called officially) on the Tempete functional? They look interesting but I have a hard time getting past non-functional hardware


----------



## Searno29

ItsPurseonal said:


> Hello! I have never seen a Delvaux in person so I’m hoping someone can help answer this - are the clasps/sangles (sorry not sure what they are called officially) on the Tempete functional? They look interesting but I have a hard time getting past non-functional hardware


Hi! They are functional in the sense that if you open them it allows for the bag to be pulled wider, a bit like the saint laurent SDJ. It does not close the bag though, there’s a clasp under the flap to hold it onto the body. If you leave the sangles open you can still close the flap of the bag and it gives it a more casual vibe. Hope this helps, it’s a stunning bag!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Searno29 said:


> Hi! They are functional in the sense that if you open them it allows for the bag to be pulled wider, a bit like the saint laurent SDJ. It does not close the bag though, there’s a clasp under the flap to hold it onto the body. If you leave the sangles open you can still close the flap of the bag and it gives it a more casual vibe. Hope this helps, it’s a stunning bag!



thank you! Yep that makes sense. I am having a hard time deciding if I love the hardware, it reminds me of something that I can’t put my finger on. Maybe those plastic bracelets they give out at concerts or events with a plastic clasp that you fit into one of the holes? I’m not sure. I do love some of the colors though and I like the overall vibe of it!


----------



## Searno29

Haha yes I guess there’s a similarity! It’s a beautiful bag with lots of little luxury details and I think you have to see it in person to really appreciate how much goes into making the Tempete so hope you can see one soon


----------



## Christofle

ItsPurseonal said:


> thank you! Yep that makes sense. I am having a hard time deciding if I love the hardware, it reminds me of something that I can’t put my finger on. Maybe those plastic bracelets they give out at concerts or events with a plastic clasp that you fit into one of the holes? I’m not sure. I do love some of the colors though and I like the overall vibe of it!


The design is sailboat inspired so the hardware is supposed to be similar to that of the hardware on a boat.

The hardware of the trapeze is the basis for the design (harkening back to the love of sailing in Belgium).



The trapeze being the wire running from the mast to the sailor, which allows them to extend the centre of gravity outside the boat to stabilize the boat in gusty conditions. 


It has nice beveled edges that really make the design shine.


----------



## Christofle

Anyone else confused by this? 

Feels like it was tossed together with some design duct tape in order to draw attention to Richmont’s new acquisition. 



A far cry from their more cerebral collaborations with Magritte…


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Anyone else confused by this?
> 
> Feels like it was tossed together with some design duct tape in order to draw attention to Richmont’s new acquisition.
> View attachment 5330718
> 
> 
> A far cry from their more cerebral collaborations with Magritte…


“Enriched?” This is absurd.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> “Enriched?” This is absurd.


RIP


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> “Enriched?” This is absurd.


I was thinking of replying to the instagram post with "Ceci n'est pas un Delvaux...J'espère"


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> I was thinking of replying to the instagram post with "Ceci n'est pas un Delvaux...J'espère"


Good one! Hope you do.


----------



## misterdelvo

I’m glad the Gucci Vault collection is ONLY 8 pieces. 
I think it’s all about exposure!


----------



## Christofle

misterdelvo said:


> I’m glad the Gucci Vault collection is ONLY 8 pieces.
> I think it’s all about exposure!


A Delvaux Brilliant with a bamboo handle would have been so much better but oh well...


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> A Delvaux Brilliant with a bamboo handle would have been so much better but oh well...


This is all very intriguing. Why would Gucci, a Kering brand, do a collaboration with Delvaux, a Richemont brand? Will Alessandro Michele be the first of a series of guest Creative Directors for Delvaux, or will Michele be designing for 2 Houses going forward? 
The “duct tape” is some kind of decal - a far cry from the intarsia work Delvaux artisans are capable of producing. I feel sorry that their talent is being wasted. I remember CZ’s last collection called A Midsummer Night’s Dream with beautiful inlay work. 
Oh well!


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> This is all very intriguing. Why would Gucci, a Kering brand, do a collaboration with Delvaux, a Richemont brand? Will Alessandro Michele be the first of a series of guest Creative Directors for Delvaux, or will Michele be designing for 2 Houses going forward?
> The “duct tape” is some kind of decal - a far cry from the intarsia work Delvaux artisans are capable of producing. I feel sorry that their talent is being wasted. I remember CZ’s last collection called A Midsummer Night’s Dream with beautiful inlay work.
> Oh well!


From what I understand Gucci vault is collaborating with many brands right now. (Even heritage shirt brand Charvet).


----------



## misterdelvo

Christofle said:


> From what I understand Gucci vault is collaborating with many brands right now. (Even heritage shirt brand Charvet).


I heard it was Michele’s personal special interest / he personally selects which brands he wants to present via the Vault. It’s all great for exposure and you can only get the 8 pieces online via the website.


----------



## misterdelvo

What do you guys and gals think of this SS22 collection piece : its sold out throughout Europe and hard to get/waiting lists now …
Brillant Mini Box Ivory Full Strass Buckle ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Anyone else confused by this?
> 
> Feels like it was tossed together with some design duct tape in order to draw attention to Richmont’s new acquisition.
> View attachment 5330718
> 
> 
> A far cry from their more cerebral collaborations with Magritte…


I don't frequent this thread,  but I always admire the bags and the information posted here. This bag's no exception. 
It appears that most Delvaux aficionados on this thread don't like this bag, but I must say I love it! It's so juicy and not serious. Sort of racy, I might add.


----------



## JolieS

misterdelvo said:


> What do you guys and gals think of this SS22 collection piece : its sold out throughout Europe and hard to get/waiting lists now …
> Brillant Mini Box Ivory Full Strass Buckle ❤


Not my taste. The larger stitches give a casual vibe, yet the blinged out buckle is dressy = trying to be everything to everybody.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't frequent this thread,  but I always admire the bags and the information posted here. This bag's no exception.
> It appears that most Delvaux aficionados on this thread don't like this bag, but I must say I love it! It's so juicy and not serious. Sort of racy, I might add.


I think it would be neat if it were say leather marquetry. The house is known for their sophisticated manufacturing techniques so using a simple dye job is a bit less exciting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> I think it would be neat if it were say leather marquetry. The house is known for their sophisticated manufacturing techniques so using a simple dye job is a bit less exciting.


Oh I see where the problem is. I assumed the stripes were all sewn with colored leather strips.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I see where the problem is. I assumed the stripes were all sewn with colored leather strips.


Unfortunately no, that’s what I was hoping for as well. (Loewe does such a great job at that technique too)


----------



## Christofle

misterdelvo said:


> What do you guys and gals think of this SS22 collection piece : its sold out throughout Europe and hard to get/waiting lists now …
> Brillant Mini Box Ivory Full Strass Buckle ❤


The strass buckle is really pretty with the shiny alligator and shiny lizard skins and a bit less exciting on the less shiny non-exotics. (But that’s just my personal taste)


----------



## Fancyfree

misterdelvo said:


> What do you guys and gals think of this SS22 collection piece : its sold out throughout Europe and hard to get/waiting lists now …
> Brillant Mini Box Ivory Full Strass Buckle ❤


I believe that buckle will feel like an embarrassing folly within a year. 
I like the stitching. 
But to me, that buckle is... ehem ... bordering on tacky and tasteless. Or maybe over-sweet


----------



## Christofle

Too bad they never produced more of the maki-e buckle that were part of a charity auction in a Japan. That was the nicest hardware they’ve ever produced…

Delvaux just posted a teaser on Instagram for FW2023… colour and font remind me of Hajime Sorayama… maybe a collab? Who knows!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Lots of teasing on Instagram for the past few days. New A/W collection will be unveiled tomorrow


----------



## Christofle




----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5343081
> View attachment 5343082


This one example does look like their usual holiday collection.
Over embellished for sure. Although maybe the bag in the background is galuchat. Wish they’d get on with the show!


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> This one example does look like their usual holiday collection.
> Over embellished for sure. Although maybe the bag in the background is galuchat. Wish they’d get on with the show!


Bedazzled box! They told me a while ago that they no longer wish to work with galuchat, which is why I ended up going with ostrich for my SO.


----------



## Christofle

Excited for this chain mail one!


----------



## Croker

TraceySH said:


> View attachment 5216923


Oh i'm lusting after the tan version.


----------



## misterdelvo

Hi. 
Anyone got the chance to go or got invited  to the Delvaux Showroom AW 22 last week for Paris fashion week?


----------



## misterdelvo

Croker said:


> Oh i'm lusting after the tan version.


The new Lingot bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Lanaseattle

Is there a authenticate this delvaux here on purse forum ? Can’t find any threads on it  
Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Interesting new hardware finish with inlaid exotic


----------



## Christofle

Lanaseattle said:


> Is there a authenticate this delvaux here on purse forum ? Can’t find any threads on it
> Thank you


I do not believe there is anyone.


----------



## Lanaseattle

Christofle said:


> I do not believe there is anyone.


 Well that’s sad  
Thank you for replying to me


----------



## Hedgehog101

Hi all! I am seriously considering getting a Delvaux preloved brillant bag. Really love the color and the design but it's in GM size. I am now torn as I really like the bag but afraid it would be too big for me. Given the size I will probably use it for work. I am 162cm tall and have a BV tote that's of similar length (but less tall) which looks absolutely okay with my build. 

Any suggestion please? Thanks!!!


----------



## JolieS

Hedgehog101 said:


> Hi all! I am seriously considering getting a Delvaux preloved brillant bag. Really love the color and the design but it's in GM size. I am now torn as I really like the bag but afraid it would be too big for me. Given the size I will probably use it for work. I am 162cm tall and have a BV tote that's of similar length (but less tall) which looks absolutely okay with my build.
> 
> Any suggestion please? Thanks!!!


I’m your height, and would find the GM too large, but then again I’m very used to smaller bags these days. Another consideration is weight: these are all leather bags, with leather lining, and the GM might be too heavy for you in consequence.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## JolieS

misterdelvo said:


> Hi.
> Anyone got the chance to go or got invited  to the Delvaux Showroom AW 22 last week for Paris fashion week?


Well my invitation must have been lost in the mail According to an email reply to a query from my SA at Le Bon Marché, this season only “friends and brand ambassadors” were invited. Gone are the days when you could speak with the Christine Zeller, Creative Director, in person. Still not clear what is happening at Delvaux.


----------



## hillsidegirl

Hedgehog101 said:


> Hi all! I am seriously considering getting a Delvaux preloved brillant bag. Really love the color and the design but it's in GM size. I am now torn as I really like the bag but afraid it would be too big for me. Given the size I will probably use it for work. I am 162cm tall and have a BV tote that's of similar length (but less tall) which looks absolutely okay with my build.
> 
> Any suggestion please? Thanks!!!



Hi. I am 5’6” and wear a size 6. I have had a Brillant GM in black box with gold hardware for a while and I adore it. The bag is undoubtedly oversized for my frame and many may find it too overpowering, but I’m 100% ok with that - I feel that that is exactly the point with this bag. It’s a “statement bag”. I particularly love to carry it when wearing a really simple, sleek, monochromatic outfit, allowing the bag to really take center stage. It’s truly a gorgeous standout. So as long as you are ok with that oversized and arguably ‘unbalanced’ look, I think the size actually amplifies the beauty of the design.

That being said, I recently bought the identical bag in the MM size and find that bag to be wonderfully versatile. The GM definitely has its place, but the MM works with almost every outfit and is suitable for almost any (daytime) affair. I think if I had to pick just one, I would probably choose the MM since it is so perfectly sized - the MM is more than adequate to carry all my essentials without needing to play “bag Tetris” all day long, while still appearing appropriately balanced with my size. But if you have a robust handbag collection with multiple bags that are similar in size and style to the MM, then the GM is most certainly a very fun change of pace that offers a real wow factor.

I will try to remember to take pics of my 2 bags, but in the meantime, I pulled a couple photos of the GM for reference (the first two are from the Delvaux site and the third is from a stale Barney’s listing). Good luck making your decision. Honestly - I would trust your gut - if you are having doubts about the size, you might want to hold off and wait for your dream bag in your preferred size. But if you can get comfortable with the oversized look, the GM really is a perfect bag to make a big, fabulous statement.


----------



## Hedgehog101

JolieS said:


> I’m your height, and would find the GM too large, but then again I’m very used to smaller bags these days. Another consideration is weight: these are all leather bags, with leather lining, and the GM might be too heavy for you in consequence.
> Good luck with your decision!



Thank you for the reply! If I get it I figure it will strictly for work. My profession does tend to carry oversized bag as we have a lot of files and paper to carry around. Weight is definitely a concern as well. 



hillsidegirl said:


> Hi. I am 5’6” and wear a size 6. I have had a Brillant GM in black box with gold hardware for a while and I adore it. The bag is undoubtedly oversized for my frame and many may find it too overpowering, but I’m 100% ok with that - I feel that that is exactly the point with this bag. It’s a “statement bag”. I particularly love to carry it when wearing a really simple, sleek, monochromatic outfit, allowing the bag to really take center stage. It’s truly a gorgeous standout. So as long as you are ok with that oversized and arguably ‘unbalanced’ look, I think the size actually amplifies the beauty of the design.
> 
> That being said, I recently bought the identical bag in the MM size and find that that bag to be wonderfully versatile. The GM definitely has its place, but the MM works with almost every outfit and is suitable for almost any (daytime) affair. I think if I had to pick just one, I would probably choose the MM since it is so perfectly sized - the MM is more than adequate to carry all my essentials without needing to play “bag Tetris” all day long, while still appearing appropriately balanced with my size. But if you have a robust handbag collection with multiple bags that are similar in size and style to the MM, then the GM is most certainly a very fun change of pace that offers a real wow factor.
> 
> I will try to remember to take pics of my 2 bags, but in the meantime, I pulled a couple photos of the GM for reference (the first two are from the Delvaux site and the third is from a stale Barney’s listing). Good luck making your decision. Honestly - I would trust your gut - if you are having doubts about the size, you might want to hold off and wait for your dream bag in your preferred size. But if you can get comfortable with the oversized look, the GM really is a perfect bag to make a big, fabulous statement.
> 
> View attachment 5358755
> View attachment 5358756
> View attachment 5358757


Thank you so much for the detailed reply and the pics! Really nice to have some pictures to look at - give me an idea of how it would look on me. I may just wait for the mm size one but still deciding  still as torn but with so much more information I feel that my ultimate decision will be the right one! Thanks so much again!!!


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> Well my invitation must have been lost in the mail According to an email reply to a query from my SA at Le Bon Marché, this season only “friends and brand ambassadors” were invited. Gone are the days when you could speak with the Christine Zeller, Creative Director, in person. Still not clear what is happening at Delvaux.


Social media bloggers over existing customers apparently.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

misterdelvo said:


> Hi.
> Anyone got the chance to go or got invited  to the Delvaux Showroom AW 22 last week for Paris fashion week?






JolieS said:


> Well my invitation must have been lost in the mail According to an email reply to a query from my SA at Le Bon Marché, this season only “friends and brand ambassadors” were invited. Gone are the days when you could speak with the Christine Zeller, Creative Director, in person. Still not clear what is happening at Delvaux.






Christofle said:


> Social media bloggers over existing customers apparently.



I was invited but couldn't go. My boutique is the flagship store in Brussels and each Sa had a few spots to allocate to their clients. I'm in no way a VIP. I only started going to the store last year but I've very interested in the brand and its history.


----------



## misterdelvo

The Lingot launched officially yesterday …
Thoughts ?


----------



## Searno29

I want to love it but not 100% sold, maybe it’s the bicolour hardware? Maybe it’s the current colour selection? Would definitely need to see it in person. I just want them to release more mens bags! That seems to have a hit a roadblock 3 years ago and nothing new has really been released AFAIK


----------



## JolieS

misterdelvo said:


> The Lingot launched officially yesterday …
> Thoughts ?


A nice everyday bag that is giving me Hermès Roulis vibes. I like the moody, 1950’s colours. Will they be making new colours every season?


----------



## misterdelvo

JolieS said:


> A nice everyday bag that is giving me Hermès Roulis vibes. I like the moody, 1950’s colours. Will they be making new colours every season?


Hi. Yes from the “insider” who attended the Fall 22 Showroom, more Colors will be released 
7 Colors available on the website for the launch/First season.


----------



## jcass

misterdelvo said:


> The Lingot launched officially yesterday …
> Thoughts ?


My SA showed me Lingot back in Dec when Delvaux had an in-stote event so I pre-ordered a silk pink one. Love it. Light weighted. Even I am quite short (only 5'1), I can still carry it without any issues. I couldn't find the silk pink one on any Delvaux websites.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

I believe the lingot will come in other colors as well as other leathers. See picture below from their instagram. 
They already seem to have changed the top of the bag ? Or is it the larger size ? Not sure


----------



## misterdelvo

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> I believe the lingot will come in other colors as well as other leathers. See picture below from their instagram.
> They already seem to have changed the top of the bag ? Or is it the larger size ? Not sure





jcass said:


> My SA showed me Lingot back in Dec when Delvaux had an in-stote event so I pre-ordered a silk pink one. Love it. Light weighted. Even I am quite short (only 5'1), I can still carry it without any issues. I couldn't find the silk pink one on any Delvaux websites.


Silk Pink will be released in May ❤


jcass said:


> My SA showed me Lingot back in Dec when Delvaux had an in-stote event so I pre-ordered a silk pink one. Love it. Light weighted. Even I am quite short (only 5'1), I can still carry it without any issues. I couldn't find the silk pink one on any Delvaux websites.


Silk pink is coming later, end of May ❤️


----------



## HwanjaZak

thefloralparasol said:


> Speaking of ruining, just wanted to share the appalling redesign of the cool box nano. I have the one in vegetal, and was so in love with the original design that I decided to get one more in silky pink. To my shock and horror, I realised it had been redesigned and literally, corners had been cut. The original concept of the cool box is a bag crafted from one piece of leather. A seamless and minimalist design. Just look at the changes made! If I hadn't purchased from the boutique, I would've thought this was a fake bag. Here are the comparison pics (vegetal is the original and silky pink is the ss2022 design). Can't believe this is coming from a prestigious brand with such rich heritage like Delvaux.



I also have the original one in vegetal. Sad that the design has been changed. Still very in-love with original one and it is more exquisite than the new design.


----------



## HwanjaZak

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> I believe the lingot will come in other colors as well as other leathers. See picture below from their instagram.
> They already seem to have changed the top of the bag ? Or is it the larger size ? Not sure



The lingot leather is Box, I don't think that I will buy it at this time. Looking forward the new colours and other leathers.
My SA told me that only the large size is launch at AW22.

-The large size of the thick shoulder strap can be worn cross-body or one shoulder, and the shoulder strap is not removable.

-The small size of the thin shoulder strap can be worn cross-body or one shoulder. The shoulder strap can be detached and changed into a clutch bag. (FW22)


----------



## jcass

misterdelvo said:


> Silk Pink will be released in May ❤
> 
> Silk pink is coming later, end of May ❤



My SA asked me to pick it up at the beginning of April. Maybe my region has a different timeline?


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

HwanjaZak said:


> The lingot leather is Box, I don't think that I will buy it at this time. Looking forward the new colours and other leathers.
> My SA told me that only the large size is launch at AW22.
> 
> -The large size of the thick shoulder strap can be worn cross-body or one shoulder, and the shoulder strap is not removable.
> 
> -The small size of the thin shoulder strap can be worn cross-body or one shoulder. The shoulder strap can be detached and changed into a clutch bag. (FW22)



It is not box leather. it is a new one called olen calf. I've seen it, it is not as delicate as box and feels really nice

So the size released now is the large size ? My SA told me this is the regular size and a larger size will come later


----------



## misterdelvo

jcass said:


> My SA asked me to pick it up at the beginning of April. Maybe my region has a different timeline?


Lucky you, you preorder/reserved one and the bag will arrive early. I’ve been told Silk Pink is being released to the general public last or last phase


----------



## HwanjaZak

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> It is not box leather. it is a new one called olen calf. I've seen it, it is not as delicate as box and feels really nice
> 
> So the size released now is the large size ? My SA told me this is the regular size and a larger size will come later



The bag with black in picture  is larger than the white one. Maybe there will be some different sizes with lingot because it become the  signature bag now?

In below picture,it should be the small one.


----------



## HwanjaZak

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> It is not box leather. it is a new one called olen calf. I've seen it, it is not as delicate as box and feels really nice
> 
> So the size released now is the large size ? My SA told me this is the regular size and a larger size will come later



Do you think this texture will traces easily?


----------



## misterdelvo

Wow so many “leaks” and Fall/Winter 22 previews! Lucky people who went to the showroom!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

HwanjaZak said:


> Do you think this texture will traces easily?



Not as easily as box but I feel like it could. That's the reason why I'm not buying it right now. My favorite is crispy calf but I doubt they will use it for the lingot.


----------



## Christofle

Canada had one left in stock so it is on its way to me. Hurray!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Canada had one left in stock so it is on its way to me. Hurray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368883



Congratulations on getting the last one! This will look magnificent with your blue hat!


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on getting the last one! This will look magnificent with your blue hat!


Thanks!
Planning to wear it with this to soften the look.


----------



## jcass

I finally picked it up. It looks amazing! All staff wanted to open the box to take a photo of it, but my SA refused to let them touch the bag Silk pink Lingot


----------



## Tyler_JP

I have been falling under Delvaux's hypnotic spell recently... The boutique on 5th Avenue in New York looks like a dream.

It definitely doesn't help that they use Dutch model Anna de Rijk in their advertising - she looks so much like Charlotte Rampling, my favorite actress.


----------



## Christofle

Loving it even more in person !


----------



## Tyler_JP

jasmynh1 said:


> Thanks so much for your insight!! When paying such high prices, it should be that you get whatever you like!   It seems Delvaux is the way to go!


Did you decide which one you'd prefer to have (between the Brillant and the Tempête)? I was at first drawn to the Brillant, but I think the Tempête seems to be more practical and easy to use.

Plus, the fabulous Carmen dell'Orefice sold me...


----------



## papertiger

Christofle said:


> Loving it even more in person !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372802
> View attachment 5372803


----------



## jaskg144

Tyler_JP said:


> Did you decide which one you'd prefer to have (between the Brillant and the Tempête)? I was at first drawn to the Brillant, but I think the Tempête seems to be more practical and easy to use.
> 
> Plus, the fabulous Carmen dell'Orefice sold me...




I walked past Delvaux on Bond Street yesterday and they had a BEAUTIFUL Tempete in the window and I fell in love with it  
I'm definitely drawn more to that one, especially in the Vegetal colour  I'm back in London in a few months so I'm going to go in and see it then! It looks like such a chic, classic bag but with a modern twist.

That video was FABULOUS. Definitely made me love it even more


----------



## Christofle

jasmynh1 said:


> I walked past Delvaux on Bond Street yesterday and they had a BEAUTIFUL Tempete in the window and I fell in love with it
> I'm definitely drawn more to that one, especially in the Vegetal colour  I'm back in London in a few months so I'm going to go in and see it then! It looks like such a chic, classic bag but with a modern twist.
> 
> That video was FABULOUS. Definitely made me love it even more


The Tempête is a piece of art!


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Loving it even more in person !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372802
> View attachment 5372803



It looks great!


----------



## duggi84

Just popping into this thread (usually lurking around the Hermès or Fendi sections) to apologize to the person I accosted in Target today over her Delvaux Cool Box.  I've been interested them and it was the first ever Delvaux I've seen in person.  It was VERY NICE!  I'm so sorry though if I seemed like a whacko


----------



## Christofle

Does anyone own this variation with the black hardware? Looks very clean and sporty!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christofle said:


> Does anyone own this variation with the black hardware? Looks very clean and sporty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387742



I love that so black Tempete!

ETA: found it on the website









						Tempête PM | Delvaux
					

Closely mirroring the original shape first created in 1967, the Tempête PM is the ideal size for daily use. Perfect for life’s everyday adventures, it can be worn with or without a strap, with open or closed clasps, for a multitude of looks.




					us.delvaux.com


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> Does anyone own this variation with the black hardware? Looks very clean and sporty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5387742


I have this bag: matte black, crispy calf, PM size (which is the one between MM and Small), and matte black hardware. I love it: versatile (dress up or down) and no worries about matching hardware to jewellery.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> I have this bag: matte black, crispy calf, PM size (which is the one between MM and Small), and matte black hardware. I love it: versatile (dress up or down) and no worries about matching hardware to jewellery.


How is the matte black hardware aging ?


----------



## JolieS

Christofle said:


> How is the matte black hardware aging ?


So far so good, but TBH it might begin to wear and show the base metal underneath at some point. I’ve had her since 2020. My bags are in heavy rotation, so this beauty doesn’t get constant wear. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> So far so good, but TBH it might begin to wear and show the base metal underneath at some point. I’ve had her since 2020. My bags are in heavy rotation, so this beauty doesn’t get constant wear.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks  and it does!


----------



## LavenderIce

JolieS said:


> I have this bag: matte black, crispy calf, PM size (which is the one between MM and Small), and matte black hardware. I love it: versatile (dress up or down) and no worries about matching hardware to jewellery.





JolieS said:


> So far so good, but TBH it might begin to wear and show the base metal underneath at some point. I’ve had her since 2020. My bags are in heavy rotation, so this beauty doesn’t get constant wear.
> Hope this helps.



Thank you so much for sharing your experience with this bag! I have an ultramatte black Diorama WOC and haven't had problems with the hardware either. I have such a profound weakness for so black bags. This one has me in my feels.


----------



## ey430

I am hearing rumors of another price increase happening soon...is it true?


----------



## bags22

ey430 said:


> I am hearing rumors of another price increase happening soon...is it true?


SA told me 30% increase this week


----------



## TraceySH

A couple of fun ones arrived today! I love this brand!!


----------



## hillsidegirl

ey430 said:


> I am hearing rumors of another price increase happening soon...is it true?


I stopped by the Delvaux boutique inside Nordstrom at SCP today and they said there will be a 10% price increase effective May 10. Better than 30%, but it still stings.


----------



## varias

Hello everyone!
I’m new here, and very happy to have found this place to discuss all things Delvaux.

I’d love to know anyone’s insights and experience about the So Cool Mini. Does somebody here have this bag? Are you happy with it? Is it very heavy

I’m considering buying one either in Make Up or in Latte. I guess the camel colour is always more versatile but it seems a bit light for me – I prefer richer beiges, almost caramelly. I wish it existed in Végétal like the MM version!

Anyway, would love to know your thoughts  If a price increase is coming, now might be the perfect time to take the plunge!


----------



## DoggieBags

varias said:


> Hello everyone!
> I’m new here, and very happy to have found this place to discuss all things Delvaux.
> 
> I’d love to know anyone’s insights and experience about the So Cool Mini. Does somebody here have this bag? Are you happy with it? Is it very heavy
> 
> I’m considering buying one either in Make Up or in Latte. I guess the camel colour is always more versatile but it seems a bit light for me – I prefer richer beiges, almost caramelly. I wish it existed in Végétal like the MM version!
> 
> Anyway, would love to know your thoughts  If a price increase is coming, now might be the perfect time to take the plunge!


I had it in the MM, not the mini. I found the strap hardware made the bag too heavy for me. I ended up giving mine away after a few months.


----------



## varias

DoggieBags said:


> I had it in the MM, not the mini. I found the strap hardware made the bag too heavy for me. I ended up giving mine away after a few months.


That’s really good to know, especially as I’m a bit worried about the weight. Thank you for your insight!


----------



## lulilu

The Pin


----------



## jcass

Mam3012 said:


> SA told me 30% increase this week


I was notified that price will be increased on the 10th in my region. I heard some regions may increase on the 8th though. However, I don't think the percentage is fixed for all bags. I just bought a PM Brillant. My SA said it is better for me to pay before the 10th because that bag will have a 7% increase in value.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

My mom decided she wants this Tempete Pochette (thanks @JolieS for the recommendation!), but it’s out of stock on the website. Does anyone know if they replenish stock on the website or if I’m better off trying to call one of the boutiques? I’m not super familiar with Delvaux but would love to track this down for her. Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

ItsPurseonal said:


> My mom decided she wants this Tempete Pochette (thanks @JolieS for the recommendation!), but it’s out of stock on the website. Does anyone know if they replenish stock on the website or if I’m better off trying to call one of the boutiques? I’m not super familiar with Delvaux but would love to track this down for her. Thanks!


The people at the NY store are quite nice and will ship to you.  Good luck.


----------



## varias

Jumping on that last question to ask if anybody knows whether the boutiques (thinking especially of the flagship in Brussels) might still have stock from previous collections at this time of year? I’m considering the So Cool Mini as mentioned in my previous message, and am wondering if they might still have it in other colors than the 3 current options on the website.


----------



## bags22

lulilu said:


> The people at the NY store are quite nice and will ship to you.  Good luck.


I can connect you with a SA. Just send me a PM


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

varias said:


> Jumping on that last question to ask if anybody knows whether the boutiques (thinking especially of the flagship in Brussels) might still have stock from previous collections at this time of year? I’m considering the So Cool Mini as mentioned in my previous message, and am wondering if they might still have it in other colors than the 3 current options on the website.



For sure they still have stock from previous collections but they aren't necessary on display in the store. You can email or call them to ask. They can also ship but not sure if they ship outside of Belgium.


----------



## varias

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> For sure they still have stock from previous collections but they aren't necessary on display in the store. You can email or call them to ask. They can also ship but not sure if they ship outside of Belgium.


Thank you so much for your answer! I will call them tomorrow morning (hopefully I’ll get to pay before the price increase ).


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

varias said:


> Thank you so much for your answer! I will call them tomorrow morning (hopefully I’ll get to pay before the price increase ).



They can also see stocks from every boutique in Belgium. I haven't heard anything on a potential price increase except on this forum. Could it be only in the US ? We already had an increase in January here in Europe.


----------



## varias

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> They can also see stocks from every boutique in Belgium. I haven't heard anything on a potential price increase except on this forum. Could it be only in the US ? We already had an increase in January here in Europe.


Hopefully you are right! I’ll report if I get any information about this on the phone. 

And thank you for your insight! I live in Amsterdam so could make it to Antwerp if they don’t ship outside of Belgium (but I hope they do!).


----------



## misterdelvo

ItsPurseonal said:


> My mom decided she wants this Tempete Pochette (thanks @JolieS for the recommendation!), but it’s out of stock on the website. Does anyone know if they replenish stock on the website or if I’m better off trying to call one of the boutiques? I’m not super familiar with Delvaux but would love to track this down for her. Thanks!


Which color and leather are you looking for?


----------



## misterdelvo

Hi everyone,
Yes price increase around 10% for the UK on May 10th …


----------



## ItsPurseonal

misterdelvo said:


> Which color and leather are you looking for?


The plum supple calf. Stunning!


----------



## varias

Just FYI (it might help someone in the future!), I called the Brussels flagship store yesterday and they told me they do ship to other countries, no problem at all. Unfortunately they didn't have any stock left anywhere in the colour I was hoping to get (Végétal, from their 2021 collection), so I ended up ordering my So Cool Mini in Make Up. I'll see if I like it. If I don't I'll just return it and wait for the AW colours to see if they suit me better!


----------



## lulilu

varias said:


> Just FYI (it might help someone in the future!), I called the Brussels flagship store yesterday and they told me they do ship to other countries, no problem at all. Unfortunately they didn't have any stock left anywhere in the colour I was hoping to get (Végétal, from their 2021 collection), so I ended up ordering my So Cool Mini in Make Up. I'll see if I like it. If I don't I'll just return it and wait for the AW colours to see if they suit me better!


Before the US store opened, I always got stuff shipped from Brussels.  They are really good about it.


----------



## RachelH_22

varias said:


> Just FYI (it might help someone in the future!), I called the Brussels flagship store yesterday and they told me they do ship to other countries, no problem at all. Unfortunately they didn't have any stock left anywhere in the colour I was hoping to get (Végétal, from their 2021 collection), so I ended up ordering my So Cool Mini in Make Up. I'll see if I like it. If I don't I'll just return it and wait for the AW colours to see if they suit me better!


Did they mention if Belgium is also having a price increase? Or is it only the UK?


----------



## pinkorchid20

RachelH_22 said:


> Did they mention if Belgium is also having a price increase? Or is it only the UK?


On their European website I can already see the increased prices (10%)


----------



## varias

pinkorchid20 said:


> On their European website I can already see the increased prices (10%)


Ooh interesting! Maybe the increase only affects certain bags because my So Cool Mini is still the same price (2600).


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

varias said:


> Ooh interesting! Maybe the increase only affects certain bags because my So Cool Mini is still the same price (2600).



It seems like only the classics such as Brillant and Tempête were increased. I want to buy a brillant mini since last year but waiting for the right colour so quite sad the price was "only" 3800€ and now is 4500€


----------



## papertiger

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> It seems like only the classics such as Brillant and Tempête were increased. I want to buy a brillant mini since last year but waiting for the right colour so quite sad the price was "only" 3800€ and now is 4500€



Yer, it's pricing strategy, nothing to do with real costs. 

When I first looked at a Tempete they were at the £2K-ish mark, now they're more than double at £4950 (and that's just the Crispy Calf). 

I have a wedding to go to in August. Actually, I've been invited to all the occasions that should have happened for 2 years and averaging 1 event/occasion/party every week atm. I wanted a Pochette in a colour suitable for day/eve (love my Delvaux Hannalore - but it's black - so many of my more restrained evening bags are black) but was waiting to go in store. May as well wait to see which colours and variations come in later. 

I don't know what everybody else feels but with ongoing styles, price rises just make me look at everything, not as a necessity not luxury, just with less importance e.g. the supermarket put up my favourite snack twice (my treat for venturing in there). I just stopped buying it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

papertiger said:


> Yer, it's pricing strategy, nothing to do with real costs.
> 
> When I first looked at a Tempete they were at the £2K-ish mark, now they're more than double at £4950 (and that's just the Crispy Calf).
> 
> I have a wedding to go to in August. Actually, I've been invited to all the occasions that should have happened for 2 years and averaging 1 event/occasion/party every week atm. I wanted a Pochette in a colour suitable for day/eve (love my Delvaux Hannalore - but it's black - so many of my more restrained evening bags are black) but was waiting to go in store. May as well wait to see which colours and variations come in later.
> 
> I don't know what everybody else feels but with ongoing styles, price rises just make me look at everything, not as a necessity not luxury, just with less importance e.g. the supermarket put up my favourite snack twice (my treat for venturing in there). I just stopped buying it.


I honestly was a bit shocked to see 2 such massive price hikes within 4(?) months only. I had been looking for a Tempête in the Small size but none of the available colours spoke to me. After this increase I will purchase another Moynat Gabrielle BB instead or just not purchase anything at all. It’s just not necessary and I can live without it. I wonder which direction Delvaux will take on the mid/long term.


----------



## papertiger

pinkorchid20 said:


> I honestly was a bit shocked to see 2 such massive price hikes within 4(?) months only. I had been looking for a Tempête in the Small size but none of the available colours spoke to me. After this increase I will purchase another Moynat Gabrielle BB instead or just not purchase anything at all. It’s just not necessary and I can live without it. I wonder which direction Delvaux will take on the mid/long term.



As you say, you'll just buy something else somewhere else.

I think all these companies forget. There are so, so soooooo many bags out there, new and pre-loved. They (not just Delvaux) may live to regret modelling themselves on Hermes. Labellov (Belgium pre-loved online platform) regularly sells new, pre-loved and vintage Delvaux. The resale figure precedents really count in terms of desirability and FOMO. Delvaux are pushing the Brills and Temps to be the B and K of the D world. Although the Brilliants and the Tempêtes are higher and steady at resale, they are still undercutting retail (whereas H sells at a premium over retail)  where they're well known. Some of the Delvaux bags are at give-away prices and some are very nice bags in good condition.


----------



## pinkorchid20

papertiger said:


> As you say, you'll just but something else somewhere else.
> 
> I think all these companies forget. There are so, so soooooo many bags out there, new and pre-loved. They (not just Delvaux) may live to regret modelling themselves on Hermes. Labellov (Belgium pre-loved online platform) regularly sells new, pre-loved and vintage Delvaux. The resale figure precedents really count in terms of desirability and FOMO. Delvaux are pushing the Brills and Temps to be the B and K of the D world. Although the Brilliants and the Tempêtes are higher and steady at resale, they are still undercutting retail (whereas H sells at a premium over retail)  where they're well known. Some of the Delvaux bags are at give-away prices and some are very nice bags in good condition.


So true regarding perception and market value. I am looking at Labellov and Mabellesac inventory on a regular basis and was expecting a slight adjustment on their Delvaux listings after the last price increase. It never happened. Given the latest increase, you can now get the Tempête and Brilliant for approx. 50% off in wonderful condition. 
I just wonder what strategy or analysis those price hikes stem from - simply increasing and hoping that people will consider those bags more valuable/rare won’t do the trick IMO.


----------



## Christofle

pinkorchid20 said:


> So true regarding perception and market value. I am looking at Labellov and Mabellesac inventory on a regular basis and was expecting a slight adjustment on their Delvaux listings after the last price increase. It never happened. Given the latest increase, you can now get the Tempête and Brilliant for approx. 50% off in wonderful condition.
> I just wonder what strategy or analysis those price hikes stem from - simply increasing and hoping that people will consider those bags more valuable/rare won’t do the trick IMO.


For one the price of everything is going up at rates that haven't been seen in a while. (Cost of leather, shipping costs, etc...). I wouldn't be surprised if these hikes are just to maintain their current margins.


----------



## JolieS

Add to the mix that Delvaux is now under the Richemont umbrella, and is being positioned in that stable of brands, including design and pricing.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Christofle said:


> For one the price of everything is going up at rates that haven't been seen in a while. (Cost of leather, shipping costs, etc...). I wouldn't be surprised if these hikes are just to maintain their current margins.


I am not indicating that price increases are unacceptable at this point. However, I think they should be implemented reasonably and respectfully (I would have also expected an increase across the whole bag selection like with their increase in January - the 2 main heritage models are now significantly more expensive than the other lines). I am also not seeing price increases from other houses, so am honestly simply interested in the real reasons for 2 consecutive price increases. I assume that what @JolieS pointed out surely also plays a role.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Love Labellov for pre-loved Delvaux. I bought a brand new tempete mini for an amazing price


----------



## Itinerantd

Brillant and tempete owners, does the handle, when opening the bag when worn crossbody, dig into your waist? considering the handles are rigid?

For the different tempete leathers, what are some pointers as to the types and what their characteristics are in terms of scratch and water resistance?

Finally, has there been any decrease in quality since Richemont took over? Thanks!


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> Brillant and tempete owners, does the handle, when opening the bag when worn crossbody, dig into your waist? considering the handles are rigid?
> 
> For the different tempete leathers, what are some pointers as to the types and what their characteristics are in terms of scratch and water resistance?
> 
> Finally, has there been any decrease in quality since Richemont took over? Thanks!


Delvaux makes bags in 7 grained leathers, 10 smooth leathers, and various exotic skins - a lot of wonderful choices!
See the website for a description of each leather

https://int.delvaux.com/en/care

IMO Crispy Calf, a grained leather similar to Hermès Togo, is the most care-free.
It all depends on the look you’re after in your handbag, and the functionality required. 
I haven’t purchased a Delvaux since they were acquired by Richemont, so don’t have an opinion about quality. I have noticed however that the detailing has changed on some models, such as Cool Box.
I haven’t felt the top handle of my Tempête bags digging into my body.
Good luck in your decision-making!


----------



## thkred

So excited to receive this Delvaux Pin bag I'd been eyeing as I'm a fan of plum/purple.  I've been looking for an easy bag that held just enough to replace an LV Neo Noe I sold cuz I couldn't stand the ridiculously long strap if wanted to wear crossbody.  The Pin will make such a great daily bag and unless you know the bag...you won't likely think twice about it at the local Walmart as I stroll the aisles!


----------



## varias

thkred said:


> So excited to receive this Delvaux Pin bag I'd been eyeing as I'm a fan of plum/purple.  I've been looking for an easy bag that held just enough to replace an LV Neo Noe I sold cuz I couldn't stand the ridiculously long strap if wanted to wear crossbody.  The Pin will make such a great daily bag and unless you know the bag...you won't likely think twice about it at the local Walmart as I stroll the aisles!
> 
> View attachment 5416106


It’s beautiful!! Congratulations! I’m also considering getting a Pin at some point, although still unsure about the size. I’ll try them on in a Delvaux shop asap


----------



## Itinerantd

So Im thinking about getting this green Tempete on fashionphile. Do you know if the handle being crooked like that can be fixed? Funny thing is, I wonder if this is literally the same bag seen in kris jenner’s closet lol (see photo- second shelf), since kardashians do sell their stuff on their site kardashiankloset. Not that it matters to me as long as it’s authentic.






photo from fashionphile and whoever owns this bottom picture


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> So Im thinking about getting this green Tempete on fashionphile. Do you know if the handle being crooked like that can be fixed? Funny thing is, I wonder if this is literally the same bag seen in kris jenner’s closet lol (see photo- second shelf), since kardashians do sell their stuff on their site kardashiankloset. Not that it matters to me as long as it’s authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from fashionphile and whoever owns this bottom picture
> View attachment 5418793


Sure looks like the same bag. The slightly distorted handle is a function of poor storage, and could be fixed with a bit of patience on your part. What is more worrisome IMO is the diagonal scratch/scuff on the croc appliqué. I’m not a Delvaux authenticator, so can’t judge authenticity.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Christofle

Interesting Delvaux! Hope they make some other interesting one off pieces soon.


----------



## misterdelvo

Fall 22 Drop 1 Act 1 launched today!!


----------



## varias

misterdelvo said:


> Fall 22 Drop 1 Act 1 launched today!!


Yayyy!! I’m in love with the new Hibiscus colour  
I’ll be in Paris this weekend, will go to the Delvaux store there and check it out!


----------



## lincer

Can't wait for Pin Swing! In hibiscus or pollen


----------



## varias

Sooooo I took the plunge yesterday and finally bought my first Tempête (PM, in Végétal)! Yayyy!

The sales associates at the Palais Royal store in Paris were the absolute sweetest – so very kind and welcoming! I can’t recommend them enough.

I’m wondering: do some of you use some kind of liner / organizer for the inside of the bag? I’m a bit worried about staining it, as it is a light beige coloured leather, but I’m not sure where to find one the right size.


----------



## Christofle

varias said:


> Sooooo I took the plunge yesterday and finally bought my first Tempête (PM, in Végétal)! Yayyy!
> 
> The sales associates at the Palais Royal store in Paris were the absolute sweetest – so very kind and welcoming! I can’t recommend them enough.
> 
> I’m wondering: do some of you use some kind of liner / organizer for the inside of the bag? I’m a bit worried about staining it, as it is a light beige coloured leather, but I’m not sure where to find one the right size.


I use Delvaux dust bags as organizers. I put each of my items in a separate dust bag. But I rarely have more than 3 items.


----------



## varias

Christofle said:


> I use Delvaux dust bags as organizers. I put each of my items in a separate dust bag. But I rarely have more than 3 items.


Oooh that’s a very smart idea! I’ll try it out! Thank you.


----------



## More bags

Christofle said:


> View attachment 5130111
> View attachment 5130112


Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations on both @Christofle!


----------



## More bags

Delighted to join the thread with a purchase of a Delvaux small Tempete in Camaieu Smoke.


----------



## vhanya317

Posting my crispy calf tempete here. Im in love and its comparable to kelly32.


----------



## varias

vhanya317 said:


> Posting my crispy calf tempete here. Im in love and its comparable to kelly32.


I'm so in love with my new Tempête PM in Crispy Calf too. Such a beautiful, elegant bag, but so very practical for everyday life too! Compared to more delicate bags like Chanel lambskin for example, this one is much less stressful for me to wear and travel with. I can see it will stand the test of time!


----------



## Itinerantd

I’m about to take the plunge with my first tempete mm. It has this sort of shiny matte black hardware and made of box leather - I was wondering your experience with Delvaux matte black hardware and box leather. Do they wear well over time?


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> I’m about to take the plunge with my first tempete mm. It has this sort of shiny matte black hardware and made of box leather - I was wondering your experience with Delvaux matte black hardware and box leather. Do they wear well over time?


Box calfskin is the king of leathers. Over time, even decades, it develops a wonderful sheen. It isn’t an easy leather for everyday wear because it scratches easily - more a going out type leather. Up to you to decide the functionality of the bag for your lifestyle.
As for the hardware, see page #176 for a discussion of the matte black. I’ve never seen shiny matte hardware - don’t know how it can be both shiny and matte.
Good luck in your decision!


----------



## Itinerantd

JolieS said:


> Box calfskin is the king of leathers. Over time, even decades, it develops a wonderful sheen. It isn’t an easy leather for everyday wear because it scratches easily - more a going out type leather. Up to you to decide the functionality of the bag for your lifestyle.
> As for the hardware, see page #176 for a discussion of the matte black. I’ve never seen shiny matte hardware - don’t know how it can be both shiny and matte.
> Good luck in your decision!


Haha I was a little confusing with my words, perhaps the hardware is better described as a very dark grey or black shiny gunmetal. It’s the illusion collection more specifically. Was also wondering how does Delvaux box do with water, does it blister?

edit: illusion collection


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> Haha I was a little confusing with my words, perhaps the hardware is better described as a very dark grey or black shiny gunmetal. It’s the illusion collection more specifically. Was also wondering how does Delvaux box do with water, does it blister?
> 
> edit: illusion collection


See here for Delvaux guidelines on their leathers:





						Care instructions | Delvaux
					

Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.




					int.delvaux.com


----------



## Christofle

JolieS said:


> See here for Delvaux guidelines on their leathers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care instructions | Delvaux
> 
> 
> Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> int.delvaux.com


Thank you for sharing the link! I find it a bit concerning that they lump all exotics together under “prestige leather”:






						Prestige leathers | Delvaux
					

Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.




					int.delvaux.com
				




Since the care instructions for galuchat, lizard, ostrich and crocodilians are quite different…

Maybe they don’t trust their clients to do DIY restoration of exotics and would prefer them to bring them into their stores?


----------



## TraceySH

In case anyone wanted pics of the new pin swing...


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> In case anyone wanted pics of the new pin swing...
> 
> View attachment 5445412
> View attachment 5445414
> View attachment 5445416
> View attachment 5445417
> View attachment 5445419
> View attachment 5445429
> View attachment 5445430
> View attachment 5445431


Kinda cute, it’s like a pin hobo but I can’t help but see this as a regular pin that lost its structure from years of use.


----------



## lincer

I like this shape much better than the regular one. I think I'll find my things easier 
Anyone knows when it will be available? End of July?


----------



## TraceySH

lincer said:


> I like this shape much better than the regular one. I think I'll find my things easier
> Anyone knows when it will be available? End of July?


I agree. I've been pretty excited for this one to launch ever since seeing a pic of it last year! Will be here between now and august!


----------



## thnghannee

hi! where in europe offers the best pricing for Delvaux? is the tempete small a hard bag to get?


----------



## JolieS

thnghannee said:


> hi! where in europe offers the best pricing for Delvaux? is the tempete small a hard bag to get?


Prices in Europe are harmonized. The only difference would be how much VAT you get back if you are not an EU resident. Merchants vary in the amount they refund to the customer.
IMO the Tempête small is available. If you’re looking for a specific colour or leather perhaps contact the boutiques you’ll be visiting ahead of time.
Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Christofle

lincer said:


> I like this shape much better than the regular one. I think I'll find my things easier
> Anyone knows when it will be available? End of July?


I saw someone wearing it on Instagram last night, it’s so much nicer when worn then I was expecting!


----------



## Tyler_JP

vhanya317 said:


> Posting my crispy calf tempete here. Im in love and its comparable to kelly32.


Hi! Is this in the tourturelle, or turtledove, color? 

Thanks!


----------



## misstran

Does anyone know how much the white bag is? Tried to reach my SA in NY but I think she no longer works there.

Thanks!


----------



## misstran

This one is pretty too! Can't wait for the new collection to arrive.


----------



## misterdelvo

misstran said:


> Does anyone know how much the white bag is? Tried to reach my SA in NY but I think she no longer works there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5574068


Hi! New Brillant PM Enlaced collection with Braided leather buckle and handle. It’s £6100.00 in the UK and only comes in this Mistral (off white) color and tan.


----------



## misterdelvo

Ha


misstran said:


> This one is pretty too! Can't wait for the new collection to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 5574069


Haha! Holiday all over Crystal collection and new special opening clasp/buckle designed for the delicate crystals in mind. Gorgeous!!


----------



## misstran

misterdelvo said:


> Hi! New Brillant PM Enlaced collection with Braided leather buckle and handle. It’s £6100.00 in the UK and only comes in this Mistral (off white) color and tan.


Thank you so much! The handle is absolutely beautiful. I love the off white color and it's a PM size too! The small brilliant is too small for me now.


----------



## misterdelvo

misstran said:


> Thank you so much! The handle is absolutely beautiful. I love the off white color and it's a PM size too! The small brilliant is too small for me now.


Yes! Part of the Leather Mastery collection Act 1 Fall 22 Launch. It’s a bit delayed (in the UK) not available in stock yet anyways, so hopefully it will available soon. If you are from the US; so lucky for you guys now…you can get these bags at a great prices if you buy with your strong dollar in any of the Europe boutiques!


----------



## vhanya317

H


Tyler_JP said:


> Hi! Is this in the tourturelle, or turtledove, color?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello its a seasonal color. I think Vison is the color.


----------



## leslulu

can anyone please help me to identify if this is the buckle of an authentic vintage brillant which has what  looks like a date stamp on it?


----------



## TraceySH

I just received 2 so cool mini's, and the leather is just gorgeous! for me, they are perfect "daily" sized bags w/ easy in & out....lipstick & taupe colors....


----------



## Christofle

TraceySH said:


> I just received 2 so cool mini's, and the leather is just gorgeous! for me, they are perfect "daily" sized bags w/ easy in & out....lipstick & taupe colors....
> 
> View attachment 5579633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579637


Enjoy! They look very nice and practical!


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Enjoy! They look very nice and practical!


For sure. Not the most glamorous of bags, but just beautifully done. I think I am a little more into the latter these days anyway


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> For sure. Not the most glamorous of bags, but just beautifully done. I think I am a little more into the latter these days anyway


Nice bags, I was looking for something bright and easy  to use  this summer. Pity, they are late on the market.
Enjoy them


----------



## ardenp

TraceySH said:


> I just received 2 so cool mini's, and the leather is just gorgeous! for me, they are perfect "daily" sized bags w/ easy in & out....lipstick & taupe colors....
> 
> View attachment 5579633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579637


Oh love these! Where do you get your Delvaux from? I'm on East Coast but not NYC so haven't been able to see Delvaux in person.  These are like Picotins with increased functionality!


----------



## TraceySH

ardenp said:


> Oh love these! Where do you get your Delvaux from? I'm on East Coast but not NYC so haven't been able to see Delvaux in person.  These are like Picotins with increased functionality!


Well, long adjustable crossbody strap, side pockets for a phone, and a little snap up top in the middle! I am using the lipstick one today, the leather I looooooovvvveeeee!!! MY SA is in NYC, let me know if you want her info?


----------



## Searno29

TraceySH said:


> I just received 2 so cool mini's, and the leather is just gorgeous! for me, they are perfect "daily" sized bags w/ easy in & out....lipstick & taupe colors....
> 
> View attachment 5579633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579637


The so 



TraceySH said:


> I just received 2 so cool mini's, and the leather is just gorgeous! for me, they are perfect "daily" sized bags w/ easy in & out....lipstick & taupe colors....
> 
> View attachment 5579633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579637



These bags are awesome. The leather is fantastic, so user friendly and yet chic. My wife has the tan one and it’s been a summer favourite, pairs well with many outfits. The shoulder/crossbody options are great in the sense that it’s been designed to look good both ways. Some other bags; looking at you Chanel mini flap, only really sit well in either/or…not both. Enjoy them! I particular like the taupe


----------



## TraceySH

Searno29 said:


> The so
> 
> 
> 
> These bags are awesome. The leather is fantastic, so user friendly and yet chic. My wife has the tan one and it’s been a summer favourite, pairs well with many outfits. The shoulder/crossbody options are great in the sense that it’s been designed to look good both ways. Some other bags; looking at you Chanel mini flap, only really sit well in either/or…not both. Enjoy them! I particular like the taupe


I missed out on the vegetal! It's sold out. I am sure hers is lovely!


----------



## TraceySH

New green & latte for fall...


----------



## lulilu

Love that green.


----------



## WingNut

TraceySH said:


> I just received 2 so cool mini's, and the leather is just gorgeous! for me, they are perfect "daily" sized bags w/ easy in & out....lipstick & taupe colors....
> 
> View attachment 5579633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579637


I love that taupe. I'm looking for a functional bag in this general style, would you be able to post mod shots (pretty please)?


----------



## TraceySH

WingNut said:


> I love that taupe. I'm looking for a functional bag in this general style, would you be able to post mod shots (pretty please)?


I can in a bit! sure!


----------



## Joeli7

The so cool mini seems to have disappeared off the website. Hope it's temporary...


----------



## TraceySH

Joeli7 said:


> The so cool mini seems to have disappeared off the website. Hope it's temporary...


And some other things have disappeared from the site also...interesting. I know those SC mini's sell out pretty fast, so that's a thought, but some of the Pin daily I know are still in boutiques are now off the site also (colors sand, etc). 

Sorry to not have put up mod shots yet you guys I haven't been in the house that houses these bags!


----------



## bagaddict17

Hi all  I’ve been on ban island for some time and had to stop myself coming on TPF much to ensure I did not break my ban.

Well the ban was broken today so I am delighted to share with you all my first Delvaux… a Tempete MM in pine green for autumn. I am so happy and delighted I waited for the perfect colour before getting my first Delvaux  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Searno29

bagaddict17 said:


> Hi all  I’ve been on ban island for some time and had to stop myself coming on TPF much to ensure I did not break my ban.
> 
> Well the ban was broken today so I am delighted to share with you all my first Delvaux… a Tempete MM in pine green for autumn. I am so happy and delighted I waited for the perfect colour before getting my first Delvaux
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5598453



Stunning! Congrats, wear in good health


----------



## Christofle

bagaddict17 said:


> Hi all  I’ve been on ban island for some time and had to stop myself coming on TPF much to ensure I did not break my ban.
> 
> Well the ban was broken today so I am delighted to share with you all my first Delvaux… a Tempete MM in pine green for autumn. I am so happy and delighted I waited for the perfect colour before getting my first Delvaux
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5598453


Beautiful rich colour and lovely veining too! Enjoy


----------



## bagnut1

Such gorgeous bags posted recently!  (And before too.)

I spied a GM L'Humeur in the Palais Royal boutique last month - I had to force myself not to go in and look at it (I was already at my predefined quota for trip-acquired bags at that point). 

Next time in Europe I will definitely start at Delvaux.


----------



## TraceySH

bagaddict17 said:


> Hi all  I’ve been on ban island for some time and had to stop myself coming on TPF much to ensure I did not break my ban.
> 
> Well the ban was broken today so I am delighted to share with you all my first Delvaux… a Tempete MM in pine green for autumn. I am so happy and delighted I waited for the perfect colour before getting my first Delvaux
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5598453


GORGEOUS color! I love these beautiful deep greens!!! Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## bagaddict17

Thank you so much @TraceySH @bagnut1 @Christofle @Searno29 for your really kind words! 

This beauty was definitely enough for me to book an emergency ticket off ban island! I have been looking for the perfect Tempete for some time now, but the stock in my local boutiques have never been perfect in terms of size/leather/colour/hardware combo.

I obviously loved this one in the boutique but when I brought her back home I was spellbound by the depth of the colour. I’m so excited to wear her tomorrow i have planned my outfit to go with her regardless of the weather !

There was also the most amazing alligator Tempete on display but I think DH is booking me another one way ticket back to ban island….!


----------



## bagaddict17

If anyone is interested this is the colour in the daylight. She is definitely a chameleon ! She has ebene piping so I decided to pair her with my gold orans and it really worked. Thanks again for letting me share my joy with you all


----------



## Christofle

bagaddict17 said:


> If anyone is interested this is the colour in the daylight. She is definitely a chameleon ! She has ebene piping so I decided to pair her with my gold orans and it really worked. Thanks again for letting me share my joy with you all
> 
> View attachment 5599655


Lovely and thanks for sharing !


----------



## Saaski

Hello everyone! I've loved delvaux for ages and have decided it might finally be time to make my first purchase. My only hesitation is the size. I think I want the MM, but I don't have a boutique near me so no way to try anything on. I'm 5'7 and will happily wear my vintage Chanel jumbos, but I know the delvaux is a wider bag. I've gone through this thread trying to find mod shots, but mostly the pictures are just showcasing these beautiful bags  I'd appreciate any input! Mod shots especially if you're willing   

For reference, this is how a Chanel jumbo looks on my frame:


----------



## lulilu

Saaski said:


> Hello everyone! I've loved delvaux for ages and have decided it might finally be time to make my first purchase. My only hesitation is the size. I think I want the MM, but I don't have a boutique near me so no way to try anything on. I'm 5'7 and will happily wear my vintage Chanel jumbos, but I know the delvaux is a wider bag. I've gone through this thread trying to find mod shots, but mostly the pictures are just showcasing these beautiful bags  I'd appreciate any input! Mod shots especially if you're willing
> 
> For reference, this is how a Chanel jumbo looks on my frame:
> View attachment 5601063


Are you considering the brilliant?  The large is huge IMHO.  I have one and love it, but it could be overwhelming.


----------



## Christofle

Saaski said:


> Hello everyone! I've loved delvaux for ages and have decided it might finally be time to make my first purchase. My only hesitation is the size. I think I want the MM, but I don't have a boutique near me so no way to try anything on. I'm 5'7 and will happily wear my vintage Chanel jumbos, but I know the delvaux is a wider bag. I've gone through this thread trying to find mod shots, but mostly the pictures are just showcasing these beautiful bags  I'd appreciate any input! Mod shots especially if you're willing
> 
> For reference, this is how a Chanel jumbo looks on my frame:
> View attachment 5601063


One thing you might want to consider is weight. The larger Delvaux’s can be quite heavy so it’s something to keep in mind.


----------



## Saaski

lulilu said:


> Are you considering the brilliant?  The large is huge IMHO.  I have one and love it, but it could be overwhelming.





Christofle said:


> One thing you might want to consider is weight. The larger Delvaux’s can be quite heavy so it’s something to keep in mind.



Oh yes, sorry! I'm looking at the brilliant mm. It's been a dream bag of mine. I would mostly carry it by the top handle, though I do like the shoulder strap option in a pinch.


----------



## More bags

bagaddict17 said:


> If anyone is interested this is the colour in the daylight. She is definitely a chameleon ! She has ebene piping so I decided to pair her with my gold orans and it really worked. Thanks again for letting me share my joy with you all
> 
> View attachment 5599655


It’s stunning - congratulations, it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## bagaddict17

More bags said:


> It’s stunning - congratulations, it looks fabulous on you!



Thank you so much! It is definitely the classiest, most well made bag I have ever had.


----------



## misstran

bagaddict17 said:


> If anyone is interested this is the colour in the daylight. She is definitely a chameleon ! She has ebene piping so I decided to pair her with my gold orans and it really worked. Thanks again for letting me share my joy with you all
> 
> View attachment 5599655



Wow, I love this color. It's beautiful!


----------



## Christofle

Has anyone seen this in person? It looks so understated!


----------



## Christofle

Loving this new clutch model! Can’t wait to see what they do with it in exotics!


----------



## bagaddict17

Final spam all! Here she is on her holidays with her brand new H twilly! I am obsessed with her and so ready to buy some more Delavauxs!


----------



## dessertdays

Hi! Has anyone US-based worked with a EU-based SA to purchase items recently, if they still allow that despite having a US website? The blue this season is really tempting me, but the price difference between EU and US is holding me back from purchasing locally


----------



## lulilu

dessertdays said:


> Hi! Has anyone US-based worked with a EU-based SA to purchase items recently, if they still allow that despite having a US website? The blue this season is really tempting me, but the price difference between EU and US is holding me back from purchasing locally


Unfortunately, your purchase request will be sent to the NYC location.  (I've tried w/re a rare, sold out in the US bag.)  The SM told me all US sales must come from US store.  It is annoying that the prices are so different.  I used to buy from Belgium regularly.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Reveal!

I just received this small Brillant. It needs some TLC and I will send it to Leather Surgeons as soon as I get a quote.

I’m curious if there is a way to date it. Also, is this box leather?

It has no strap and suede lining if that helps with dating.

The buckle appears silver, but the little D charm is gold. Does this likely mean the buckle was originally gold?

Thanks!


----------



## misterdelvo

dessertdays said:


> Hi! Has anyone US-based worked with a EU-based SA to purchase items recently, if they still allow that despite having a US website? The blue this season is really tempting me, but the price difference between EU and US is holding me back from purchasing locally


Hi! 
Contact stores in London. They will glad ship any bag if in stock to the USA with vat free too. The UK still offers vat free whenever they ship outside the Uk and bonus… it’s the full value! Only shipping charges for DHL applies should be when I last checked , 25-40 pounds. Please note, you do have to pay the US import fees when DHL is ready to deliver the parcel. I believe don’t quote, it’s 10% import taxes. Happy shopping. It is so much less expensive to get Delvaux from Europe /Uk now. DM me if you want my contact in London.


----------



## varias

Hi all! I just found this new product on Etsy: an insert for Tempête bags! https://www.etsy.com/fr/listing/1270294651/flannel-bag-insert-bag-organiser-pour 
I decided to order one for my Tempête PM to see if it's any good. If anyone's interested, I will share my thoughts once it's arrived!


----------



## Itinerantd

Need help deciding! My SA told me there is a Margritte Tempete available but I’m also eyeing this box leather illusion Tempete also available. They’re very similar with my perceived pros and cons below.
illusion Tempete MM: pros I love the whole look, box leather, white trim, matte black hardware, cons: inside is plain tan




margritte Tempete MM: the cloud inside is the selling point, otherwise I saw one in person and the leather seems rather delicate not box and no matte black hardware





Would appreciate help: does anyone know if delvaux matte black hardware is prone to chipping/easy wear?!


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> Need help deciding! My SA told me there is a Margritte Tempete available but I’m also eyeing this box leather illusion Tempete also available. They’re very similar with my perceived pros and cons below.
> illusion Tempete MM: pros I love the whole look, box leather, white trim, matte black hardware, cons: inside is plain tan
> View attachment 5623682
> 
> 
> 
> margritte Tempete MM: the cloud inside is the selling point, otherwise I saw one in person and the leather seems rather delicate not box and no matte black hardware
> 
> View attachment 5623683
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate help: does anyone know if delvaux matte black hardware is prone to chipping/easy wear?!


See page #176 for a discussion of matte black hardware.


----------



## bagnut1

Itinerantd said:


> Need help deciding! My SA told me there is a Margritte Tempete available but I’m also eyeing this box leather illusion Tempete also available. They’re very similar with my perceived pros and cons below.
> illusion Tempete MM: pros I love the whole look, box leather, white trim, matte black hardware, cons: inside is plain tan
> View attachment 5623682
> 
> 
> 
> margritte Tempete MM: the cloud inside is the selling point, otherwise I saw one in person and the leather seems rather delicate not box and no matte black hardware
> 
> View attachment 5623683
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate help: does anyone know if delvaux matte black hardware is prone to chipping/easy wear?!


I vote for Magritte version.  The lining is so special and I think the white trim on the Box version makes it less year-round or all-purpose.


----------



## allanrvj

Itinerantd said:


> Need help deciding! My SA told me there is a Margritte Tempete available but I’m also eyeing this box leather illusion Tempete also available. They’re very similar with my perceived pros and cons below.
> illusion Tempete MM: pros I love the whole look, box leather, white trim, matte black hardware, cons: inside is plain tan
> View attachment 5623682
> 
> 
> 
> margritte Tempete MM: the cloud inside is the selling point, otherwise I saw one in person and the leather seems rather delicate not box and no matte black hardware
> 
> View attachment 5623683
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate help: does anyone know if delvaux matte black hardware is prone to chipping/easy wear?!


vote for the cloudy sky lining, unless you like to throw pens and half-eaten snacks in your bag, which would totally ruin it.


----------



## Christofle

Itinerantd said:


> Need help deciding! My SA told me there is a Margritte Tempete available but I’m also eyeing this box leather illusion Tempete also available. They’re very similar with my perceived pros and cons below.
> illusion Tempete MM: pros I love the whole look, box leather, white trim, matte black hardware, cons: inside is plain tan
> View attachment 5623682
> 
> 
> 
> margritte Tempete MM: the cloud inside is the selling point, otherwise I saw one in person and the leather seems rather delicate not box and no matte black hardware
> 
> View attachment 5623683
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate help: does anyone know if delvaux matte black hardware is prone to chipping/easy wear?!


Just to let you know both the black and white matte hardwares age in a similar way since they are both coated hardware.


----------



## Itinerantd

So an update on the illusion box bag. Actual photo below. The hardware is more of a shiny black than matte, does this make any difference with the wear? Also there are some marks on the hardware and leather already from being on display, are these easily wiped off?


----------



## Christofle

Itinerantd said:


> So an update on the illusion box bag. Actual photo below. The hardware is more of a shiny black than matte, does this make any difference with the wear? Also there are some marks on the hardware and leather already from being on display, are these easily wiped off?
> View attachment 5624046


Nope, coated hardware will wear over time same for matte and shiny. It’s just due to the reflective surface, I feel you notice the scratches a bit more but that might just be me. Best to ask your SA to wipe down the bag so that you can see how it will be before leaving the store.


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> So an update on the illusion box bag. Actual photo below. The hardware is more of a shiny black than matte, does this make any difference with the wear? Also there are some marks on the hardware and leather already from being on display, are these easily wiped off?
> View attachment 5624046


Personally at those prices I’d never accept a display model.


----------



## JolieS

Itinerantd said:


> Need help deciding! My SA told me there is a Margritte Tempete available but I’m also eyeing this box leather illusion Tempete also available. They’re very similar with my perceived pros and cons below.
> illusion Tempete MM: pros I love the whole look, box leather, white trim, matte black hardware, cons: inside is plain tan
> View attachment 5623682
> 
> 
> 
> margritte Tempete MM: the cloud inside is the selling point, otherwise I saw one in person and the leather seems rather delicate not box and no matte black hardware
> 
> View attachment 5623683
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate help: does anyone know if delvaux matte black hardware is prone to chipping/easy wear?!


See this thread for a discussion about the Magritte Tempête https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-bag-to-get-next-help-decide.1052701/#post-35161287


----------



## Itinerantd

JolieS said:


> Personally at those prices I’d never accept a display model.


It’s unfortunately the only one they have. It’s odd that from my research this style is from 2016, could it be that old sitting on the shelf or are they remaking old styles? This store also had a madam bag available for reference, I thought those were discontinued.


----------



## Christofle

Itinerantd said:


> It’s unfortunately the only one they have. It’s odd that from my research this style is from 2016, could it be that old sitting on the shelf or are they remaking old styles? This store also had a madam bag available for reference, I thought those were discontinued.



It is NOS (New old stock), I've seen items from many seasons past at other boutiques, which is fun because if you missed out on something that was previously released. Sometimes you can have a pleasant surprise from a world wide search run by the HQ in Belgium.


----------



## DiorAddictOnky101

All the bags from Delvaux to me look too modern I like Launer, Asprey, Lady Dior better. I like old lady style.


----------



## Saaski

I wanted to share my very first delvaux, the Magritte brillant MM! It's a pre-loved buy, and I was incredibly excited to find it, as it had the older strap style, which I prefer on the MM size. This was a dream bag for me, but I know that it won't be my last delvaux.


----------



## varias

Saaski said:


> I wanted to share my very first delvaux, the Magritte brillant MM! It's a pre-loved buy, and I was incredibly excited to find it, as it had the older strap style, which I prefer on the MM size. This was a dream bag for me, but I know that it won't be my last delvaux.
> 
> View attachment 5625511
> 
> View attachment 5625512



Beautiful find!! Iconic of the brand! I’d love to get the mini (charm) version of this to accessorize my Tempête


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Looks great on you.  Beautiful bag.  Congrats!


----------



## Christofle

Saaski said:


> I wanted to share my very first delvaux, the Magritte brillant MM! It's a pre-loved buy, and I was incredibly excited to find it, as it had the older strap style, which I prefer on the MM size. This was a dream bag for me, but I know that it won't be my last delvaux.
> 
> View attachment 5625511
> 
> View attachment 5625512


Enjoy! Beautiful Magritte !


----------



## TraceySH

Pin swings are in!


----------



## hillsidegirl

varias said:


> Beautiful find!! Iconic of the brand! I’d love to get the mini (charm) version of this to accessorize my Tempête


Hi…TRR actually has one for sale right now if you are ok with pre-loved...



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/delvaux-mini-leather-purse-keychain-f4fdp


----------



## lincer

TraceySH said:


> Pin swings are in!
> 
> View attachment 5625661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625662


Finally!


----------



## Monaliceke

Saaski said:


> I wanted to share my very first delvaux, the Magritte brillant MM! It's a pre-loved buy, and I was incredibly excited to find it, as it had the older strap style, which I prefer on the MM size. This was a dream bag for me, but I know that it won't be my last delvaux.
> 
> View attachment 5625511
> 
> View attachment 5625512


Great choice! I have the mini in the older strap style which I also prefer.  The rolled handle is also different compared to the current style.


----------



## hillsidegirl

hillsidegirl said:


> Hi…TRR actually has one for sale right now if you are ok with pre-loved...
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ins/delvaux-mini-leather-purse-keychain-f4fdp


My goodness…it’s already sold. That was quick!


----------



## varias

hillsidegirl said:


> My goodness…it’s already sold. That was quick!


Thank you so much for sharing!! I’m in Europe so I would get high taxes on such a purchase coming from the US unfortunately, but I’ll open my eyes for an option in the EU!


----------



## lincer

TraceySH said:


> Pin swings are in!
> 
> View attachment 5625661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625662


It is still not on the website yet 
Can you please tell us more about it? How big is it, how easy to use? Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## TraceySH

lincer said:


> It is still not on the website yet
> Can you please tell us more about it? How big is it, how easy to use? Any thoughts? Thank you.


I am not getting one! I like the pin daily much more but these are cute for smallish/ everyday bags I would assume! Call the boutiques ... I am sure they can send pics?


----------



## JolieS

The Pin Swing will be available on the website as well as selected boutiques beginning Monday, Oct 24. Otherwise you’ll have to order. This according to an email received from Delvaux today.


----------



## lincer

JolieS said:


> The Pin Swing will be available on the website as well as selected boutiques beginning Monday, Oct 24. Otherwise you’ll have to order. This according to an email received from Delvaux today.


Thanks. Can't wait.


----------



## cctpurse

Does anyone know if Delvaux change their box calf a few years ago? It seems from the photos and videos of older box calf Brillants that the box calf used to have a more natural finish - i.e. it didn’t used to have a coating on it that makes it more scratch proof, albeit more plasticky looking.


----------



## JolieS

cctpurse said:


> Does anyone know if Delvaux change their box calf a few years ago? It seems from the photos and videos of older box calf Brillants that the box calf used to have a more natural finish - i.e. it didn’t used to have a coating on it that makes it more scratch proof, albeit more plasticky looking.


Delvaux works with 10 types of smooth leathers. Verify that the bag you are looking at is box calf or is one of their other beautiful smooth leathers. I’ve not noticed a “plasticky” look for Delvaux leathers, but recognize that is subjective. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## cctpurse

JolieS said:


> Delvaux works with 10 types of smooth leathers. Verify that the bag you are looking at is box calf or is one of their other beautiful smooth leathers. I’ve not noticed a “plasticky” look for Delvaux leathers, but recognize that is subjective. Good luck with your choice.


Thanks for the reply. Yes, it’s a box calf Brillant. Maybe “plasticky” is not quite the right word choice. It feels like there might be a fine coating on it to protect it from scratches.


----------



## Itinerantd

An update, I ended up getting the box calf illusion tempete not the Magritte one. The main reason is the Magritte one had what felt like a really delicate smooth leather on the outside and the SA confirmed the first time using would cause a lot of scratches. Plus I had sat on the purchase of the illusion one for a while and I couldn’t forget about it- that is a sign you really wouldn’t regret a purchase. I thought about never owning a Magritte one, knowing the outside is so delicate and I feel no regret. Here she is. She is stunning, also included my growing small Delvaux collection- a lime green box calf cardholder and clouds Magritte leather twilly.


----------



## Itinerantd

cctpurse said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, it’s a box calf Brillant. Maybe “plasticky” is not quite the right word choice. It feels like there might be a fine coating on it to protect it from scratches.


Hey I purchased some recent box calf items without experiencing older box calf. The current box calf does indeed feel very durable, I’m not afraid of scratches if that helps. It also feels possibly water resistant but knowing box in general I’m going to try to avoid haha


----------



## anhethelm

Hi! I’m having a little dilemma trying to decide between two bags. I’m quite indecisive and was wondering if I could get some thoughts/opinions. I like both bags for different reasons. Cool box nano (pictured in pacific but want in vegetal) for its cuteness factor and the pin swing (mistral) for uniqueness and practicality. I currently don’t own anything from Delvaux, this would be my first piece. Appreciate everyone’s thoughts!


----------



## hillsidegirl

anhethelm said:


> Hi! I’m having a little dilemma trying to decide between two bags. I’m quite indecisive and was wondering if I could get some thoughts/opinions. I like both bags for different reasons. Cool box nano (pictured in pacific but want in vegetal) for its cuteness factor and the pin swing (mistral) for uniqueness and practicality. I currently don’t own anything from Delvaux, this would be my first piece. Appreciate everyone’s thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5640904


I’m probably biased because I have had an endless love for the cool box since the first time I saw it. I simply love everything about it. Plus it looks absolutely fabulous on you! And I LOVE vegetal too, so that’s a double win in my book. So as long as the cool box is big enough to hold what you need, I would lean toward that one if I had to choose. But they are both fabulous if you ask me


----------



## anhethelm

hillsidegirl said:


> I’m probably biased because I have had an endless love for the cool box since the first time I saw it. I simply love everything about it. Plus it looks absolutely fabulous on you! And I LOVE vegetal too, so that’s a double win in my book. So as long as the cool box is big enough to hold what you need, I would lean toward that one if I had to choose. But they are both fabulous if you ask me


Thanks so much for your thoughts!! ☺️


----------



## cctpurse

hillsidegirl said:


> I’m probably biased because I have had an endless love for the cool box since the first time I saw it. I simply love everything about it. Plus it looks absolutely fabulous on you! And I LOVE vegetal too, so that’s a double win in my book. So as long as the cool box is big enough to hold what you need, I would lean toward that one if I had to choose. But they are both fabulous if you ask me


I have to agree with hillsidegirl. I tried the Cool Box nano in person and was so tempted to buy it but didn’t because it was similar to my Loewe mini Puzzle. The zipper on the Cool Box is innovative, and I like how the D makes an otherwise casual purse look more elevated. Because it’s soft and boxy like a camera bag, it can fit a lot for its size. The Brillant and the Cool Box are my two favorites from Delvaux.


----------



## anhethelm

cctpurse said:


> I have to agree with hillsidegirl. I tried the Cool Box nano in person and was so tempted to buy it but didn’t because it was similar to my Loewe mini Puzzle. The zipper on the Cool Box is innovative, and I like how the D makes an otherwise casual purse look more elevated. Because it’s soft and boxy like a camera bag, it can fit a lot for it’s size. The Brillant and the Cool Box are my two favorites from Delvaux.


Thanks!! I went back and checked out the cool box nano in person again and it’s definitely ❤️ I have the bag on hold but I think I will pull the trigger. Thanks hillsidegirl and cctpurse for your thoughts!


----------



## lincer

anhethelm said:


> Hi! I’m having a little dilemma trying to decide between two bags. I’m quite indecisive and was wondering if I could get some thoughts/opinions. I like both bags for different reasons. Cool box nano (pictured in pacific but want in vegetal) for its cuteness factor and the pin swing (mistral) for uniqueness and practicality. I currently don’t own anything from Delvaux, this would be my first piece. Appreciate everyone’s thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5640904


Hi, can you share your thoughts on Pin Swing? It looks quite roomy, is it comfortable to wear and use? I have my eye on it as my first Delvaux too, I really like two straps.
Thanks.


----------



## papertiger

Itinerantd said:


> An update, I ended up getting the box calf illusion tempete not the Magritte one. The main reason is the Magritte one had what felt like a really delicate smooth leather on the outside and the SA confirmed the first time using would cause a lot of scratches. Plus I had sat on the purchase of the illusion one for a while and I couldn’t forget about it- that is a sign you really wouldn’t regret a purchase. I thought about never owning a Magritte one, knowing the outside is so delicate and I feel no regret. Here she is. She is stunning, also included my growing small Delvaux collection- a lime green box calf cardholder and clouds Magritte leather twilly.
> 
> View attachment 5638947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638948



They were both truly amazing, but you bought the one that is not only a work of art but usable


----------



## anhethelm

lincer said:


> Hi, can you share your thoughts on Pin Swing? It looks quite roomy, is it comfortable to wear and use? I have my eye on it as my first Delvaux too, I really like two straps.
> Thanks.


Hi! I do like the pin swing a lot, it’s extra roomy, lightweight, easy to hand hold, crook of arm, shoulder and crossbody, and is comfortable to wear in any configuration. I can see it being a good functional/practical bag. It’s def medium-sized, will hold a lot if you need to.


----------



## azngirl180

TraceySH said:


> Pin swings are in!
> 
> View attachment 5625661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625662


Hi. Is the strap removable? Never own a delvaux but i have been curious and would plan to purchase one in the future.


----------



## anhethelm

azngirl180 said:


> Hi. Is the strap removable? Never own a delvaux but i have been curious and would plan to purchase one in the future.


Both straps are removable.


----------



## azngirl180

anhethelm said:


> Both straps are removable.


Thank you. Im still researching which one to get either the pin mini or the cool box mini. Does anyone have an opinion on both? I need some input? Thank you again


----------



## varias

varias said:


> Hi all! I just found this new product on Etsy: an insert for Tempête bags! https://www.etsy.com/fr/listing/1270294651/flannel-bag-insert-bag-organiser-pour
> I decided to order one for my Tempête PM to see if it's any good. If anyone's interested, I will share my thoughts once it's arrived!



Quick update on this, just in case it’s useful for anyone in the future! 

The bag insert is cute, good quality, and seems practical. I do have to say though it’s quite a thick material *and* the measures are smaller than the actual inside width of my Tempête as you’ll see on my pictures, so it does reduce the available storage space quite a bit inside the bag. 

I probably won’t use it when I need to carry lots of things, but it should be able to fit my essentials, while offering a good protection for that delicate leather.


----------



## LavenderIce

varias said:


> Quick update on this, just in case it’s useful for anyone in the future!
> 
> The bag insert is cute, good quality, and seems practical. I do have to say though it’s quite a thick material *and* the measures are smaller than the actual inside width of my Tempête as you’ll see on my pictures, so it does reduce the available storage space quite a bit inside the bag.
> 
> I probably won’t use it when I need to carry lots of things, but it should be able to fit my essentials, while offering a good protection for that delicate leather.
> 
> View attachment 5644113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644114



Thanks for sharing! Hope you're enjoying your Tempete!


----------



## lill_canele

I'm going to assume that this is the unofficial Delvaux thread haha.

Not sure if this is old news, but it is new to me! 

I have heard from an SA that Delvaux is opening their own boutique store in South Coast Plaza in California in 2023! 

I'm a quite excited to check it out when it happens!


----------



## Saaski

I recently got back from a trip to Italy (such a wonderful time!) and I brought my Magritte Delvaux with me. I wanted to share some pictures I took to document the trip 












Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for sharing your pictures @Saaski! Beautiful bag and beautiful scenery!


----------



## grismouette

anhethelm said:


> Hi! I’m having a little dilemma trying to decide between two bags. I’m quite indecisive and was wondering if I could get some thoughts/opinions. I like both bags for different reasons. Cool box nano (pictured in pacific but want in vegetal) for its cuteness factor and the pin swing (mistral) for uniqueness and practicality. I currently don’t own anything from Delvaux, this would be my first piece. Appreciate everyone’s thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5640904


I vote for the cool box too! Looks great on you!


----------



## bagsrightnow

Saaski said:


> I recently got back from a trip to Italy (such a wonderful time!) and I brought my Magritte Delvaux with me. I wanted to share some pictures I took to document the trip
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646615
> 
> View attachment 5646614
> 
> View attachment 5646618
> 
> View attachment 5646619
> 
> View attachment 5646617
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Gorgeous photos! Love seeing bags on holidays! By any chance do you have a YT Channel? I think I recognize your face and bag


----------



## Saaski

sirdonulus said:


> Gorgeous photos! Love seeing bags on holidays! By any chance do you have a YT Channel? I think I recognize your face and bag


Thank you! And yes, I do actually! I'm classicswithaquirk.


----------



## bagsrightnow

Saaski said:


> Thank you! And yes, I do actually! I'm classicswithaquirk.


Amazing, I love your channel!!! All your videos on the various types of leather is so educational. Maybe you should do a vid on the leathers of delvaux and Moynat  ❤️


----------



## Saaski

bagsrightnow said:


> Amazing, I love your channel!!! All your videos on the various types of leather is so educational. Maybe you should do a vid on the leathers of delvaux and Moynat  ❤️


Oh thank you so much!


----------



## globetrotter07

Hi everyone~ has anyone ever shipped a bag (Delvaux or other luxury brands) from Europe to Canada? any insight on taxes needed to be paid? bag will be sent by DHL. thank you!!


----------



## globetrotter07

Hi everyone~ has anyone ever shipped a bag (Delvaux or other luxury brands) from Europe to Canada? any insight on taxes needed to be paid? bag will be sent by DHL. thank you!!


----------



## azngirl180

anhethelm said:


> Hi! I do like the pin swing a lot, it’s extra roomy, lightweight, easy to hand hold, crook of arm, shoulder and crossbody, and is comfortable to wear in any configuration. I can see it being a good functional/practical bag. It’s def medium-sized, will hold a lot if you need to.


Is it better than the cool box mini? Which is heavier between the two? I’m torn between the mini cool box and pin swing?  Thank you


----------



## lulilu

globetrotter07 said:


> Hi everyone~ has anyone ever shipped a bag (Delvaux or other luxury brands) from Europe to Canada? any insight on taxes needed to be paid? bag will be sent by DHL. thank you!!


I don't know about Canada, but DHL always collects taxes.  Seems like a lot of money, but it just must be my feelings.


----------



## anhethelm

azngirl180 said:


> Is it better than the cool box mini? Which is heavier between the two? I’m torn between the mini cool box and pin swing?  Thank you


Sorry I can’t comment on the mini size since I didn’t try it on or take a close look at it! The pin swing is super lightweight, but not sure if the mini cool box nano size is lighter/heavier. I was mainly looking at the nano.


----------



## azngirl180

anhethelm said:


> Sorry I can’t comment on the mini size since I didn’t try it on or take a close look at it! The pin swing is super lightweight, but not sure if the mini cool box nano size is lighter/heavier. I was mainly looking at the nano.


Thank you for replying. For the nano vs pin swing both are light? Or the swing is little lighter??? Thanks again.


----------



## anhethelm

azngirl180 said:


> Thank you for replying. For the nano vs pin swing both are light? Or the swing is little lighter??? Thanks again.


The cool box nano is lighter than the pin swing!


----------



## angie.lcc

Hi, have been a long time lurker but here is my first Delvaux bag I bought during my trip to Japan


----------



## azngirl180

angie.lcc said:


> Hi, have been a long time lurker but here is my first Delvaux bag I bought during my trip to Japan
> 
> View attachment 5655146


Beautiful bag. Was it cheaper to buy in Japan??


----------



## angie.lcc

azngirl180 said:


> Beautiful bag. Was it cheaper to buy in Japan??


As yen is much cheaper these days, the bag is around 17-20% in yen than in HKD


----------



## Anonymous Moniker

Hi, has anyone experienced color transfer or discoloration on the handle especially box leather in bright color? How did you cope with that? I like my bag plain without any decoration, but it's hard to avoid using ribbon to cover the handle now. Any suggestion? Thanks!


----------



## hillsidegirl

Anonymous Moniker said:


> Hi, has anyone experienced color transfer or discoloration on the handle especially box leather in bright color? How did you cope with that? I like my bag plain without any decoration, but it's hard to avoid using ribbon to cover the handle now. Any suggestion? Thanks!


I have a red brillant diva that’s hasn’t had any discoloration on the handle yet, but I don’t carry it all that often so it’s not a great metric. I did see a red brillant in box leather on fashionphile that seems to be in great condition except for some pretty significant color transfer on the handle, so I think your comment is very much on point (see photos - credit: fashionphile). I was wondering if the discoloration might actually have been due to some sort of twilly wrap that bled since the transfer is quite egregious and the wear on the bag seems to be isolated to just that area (it doesn’t appear that the bag was carried much at all). The only other culprit I can think of for such severe discoloration might be from handling the bag shortly after using hand lotions or sanitizers whereby the moisture transfers to the handle and serves as a dirt and dust magnet thereafter, but that is pure speculation. I suppose someone wearing a dark coat and carrying it in the crook of the arm could experience this sort of discoloration too, but again, it seems like a lot for an otherwise quite pristine bag. I am hopeful someone who has experienced this first hand might chime in. I’m grateful to you for making note of it - I’ll be extra cognizant of the possibility now when handling my diva going forward.


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

Just joined the Delvaux family with this beautiful Brillant Diva! Love the Old Hollywood vibe!! She is a bit heavier than I was expecting.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

JolieS said:


> Delvaux works with 10 types of smooth leathers. Verify that the bag you are looking at is box calf or is one of their other beautiful smooth leathers. I’ve not noticed a “plasticky” look for Delvaux leathers, but recognize that is subjective. Good luck with your choice.


Somewhere, a while back, I saw a discussion of the various leathers, but I cannot find that information anywhere. It's probalby right under my nose, but I don't see it.

Do you know where I can find samples or discussion of the various D leathers?


----------



## Anonymous Moniker

hillsidegirl said:


> I have a red brillant diva that’s hasn’t had any discoloration on the handle yet, but I don’t carry it all that often so it’s not a great metric. I did see a red brillant in box leather on fashionphile that seems to be in great condition except for some pretty significant color transfer on the handle, so I think your comment is very much on point (see photos - credit: fashionphile). I was wondering if the discoloration might actually have been due to some sort of twilly wrap that bled since the transfer is quite egregious and the wear on the bag seems to be isolated to just that area (it doesn’t appear that the bag was carried much at all). The only other culprit I can think of for such severe discoloration might be from handling the bag shortly after using hand lotions or sanitizers whereby the moisture transfers to the handle and serves as a dirt and dust magnet thereafter, but that is pure speculation. I suppose someone wearing a dark coat and carrying it in the crook of the arm could experience this sort of discoloration too, but again, it seems like a lot for an otherwise quite pristine bag. I am hopeful someone who has experienced this first hand might chime in. I’m grateful to you for making note of it - I’ll be extra cognizant of the possibility now when handling my diva going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669266
> 
> View attachment 5669264
> View attachment 5669265


Hi hillsidegirl, thanks for sharing your thought and experience to my post. I would love to see your red Brillant diva if only you would like to share.

Talking about Fashionphile, I saw few items both already sold and now in stock that have some - as they describe color transfer/discoloration especially in red and lighter colors bags. It looks to me like darkening, but I'm not an expert. It will be terrible if it is caused by twilly wrap as the purpose of twilly is not only for decoration but also to protect the handle. I think the hand cream and body lotion with hot and humidity weather would play an important role in darkening the handle color (from my experience with LV patina). I own light color bags and wallet in soleil (clemence leather), rose jaipur (sikkim leather), and menthe (chevre mysore leather), all of them I have not seen any sign of darkening or discoloration yet. I also don't live in hot and humidity weather anymore.

Would love to hear more from members in this community about how to take care of their divas!


----------



## Christofle

hillsidegirl said:


> I have a red brillant diva that’s hasn’t had any discoloration on the handle yet, but I don’t carry it all that often so it’s not a great metric. I did see a red brillant in box leather on fashionphile that seems to be in great condition except for some pretty significant color transfer on the handle, so I think your comment is very much on point (see photos - credit: fashionphile). I was wondering if the discoloration might actually have been due to some sort of twilly wrap that bled since the transfer is quite egregious and the wear on the bag seems to be isolated to just that area (it doesn’t appear that the bag was carried much at all). The only other culprit I can think of for such severe discoloration might be from handling the bag shortly after using hand lotions or sanitizers whereby the moisture transfers to the handle and serves as a dirt and dust magnet thereafter, but that is pure speculation. I suppose someone wearing a dark coat and carrying it in the crook of the arm could experience this sort of discoloration too, but again, it seems like a lot for an otherwise quite pristine bag. I am hopeful someone who has experienced this first hand might chime in. I’m grateful to you for making note of it - I’ll be extra cognizant of the possibility now when handling my diva going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669266
> 
> View attachment 5669264
> View attachment 5669265


Some people simply have sweaty hands so body chemistry can really play a big part.


----------



## papertiger

hillsidegirl said:


> I have a red brillant diva that’s hasn’t had any discoloration on the handle yet, but I don’t carry it all that often so it’s not a great metric. I did see a red brillant in box leather on fashionphile that seems to be in great condition except for some pretty significant color transfer on the handle, so I think your comment is very much on point (see photos - credit: fashionphile). I was wondering if the discoloration might actually have been due to some sort of twilly wrap that bled since the transfer is quite egregious and the wear on the bag seems to be isolated to just that area (it doesn’t appear that the bag was carried much at all). The only other culprit I can think of for such severe discoloration might be from handling the bag shortly after using hand lotions or sanitizers whereby the moisture transfers to the handle and serves as a dirt and dust magnet thereafter, but that is pure speculation. I suppose someone wearing a dark coat and carrying it in the crook of the arm could experience this sort of discoloration too, but again, it seems like a lot for an otherwise quite pristine bag. I am hopeful someone who has experienced this first hand might chime in. I’m grateful to you for making note of it - I’ll be extra cognizant of the possibility now when handling my diva going forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669266
> 
> View attachment 5669264
> View attachment 5669265




 Or someone tried to clean the handle with the wrong stuff 

Certainly, that's not just the usual hand-held darkening that usually will happen. Such a shame.


----------



## papertiger

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Just joined the Delvaux family with this beautiful Brillant Diva! Love the Old Hollywood vibe!! She is a bit heavier than I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 5669270



Super-stunning, congratulations, this definitely has star-power


----------



## JolieS

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Somewhere, a while back, I saw a discussion of the various leathers, but I cannot find that information anywhere. It's probalby right under my nose, but I don't see it.
> 
> Do you know where I can find samples or discussion of the various D leathers?


The Delvaux website.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

I've looked. I've searched for leather, leathers, leather types, leather options. I am scratching my head here.

And am feeling quite daft.


----------



## TraceySH

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I've looked. I've searched for leather, leathers, leather types, leather options. I am scratching my head here.
> 
> And am feeling quite daft.


Here are SOME details...






						Care instructions | Delvaux
					

Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.




					us.delvaux.com


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

TraceySH said:


> Here are SOME details...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care instructions | Delvaux
> 
> 
> Delvaux is the oldest fine leather luxury goods company in the world, founded in 1829 in Brussels, Belgium. Maker of handbags, small leather goods and accessories for women and men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.delvaux.com


Thanks!! It didn't occur to me to look at leather care. This is so helpful!


----------



## hillsidegirl

Anonymous Moniker said:


> I would love to see your red Brillant diva if only you would like to share.


Of course.  I tried to capture the side too since the gold accents are quite striking. And I will second the comment by @Devilish_Lil_Panda, the diva is a rather heavy bag. Even with the lighter strap, it weighs nearly 3 lbs (the heavier strap is quite a bit wider and has gold accents on the ends). But it is so pretty I don’t even care!


----------



## Christofle

Love the new Christmas packaging


----------



## TraceySH

Christofle said:


> Love the new Christmas packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670366


gorgeous!!


----------



## Anonymous Moniker

hillsidegirl said:


> Of course.  I tried to capture the side too since the gold accents are quite striking. And I will second the comment by @Devilish_Lil_Panda, the diva is a rather heavy bag. Even with the lighter strap, it weighs nearly 3 lbs (the heavier strap is quite a bit wider and has gold accents on the ends). But it is so pretty I don’t even care!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670057
> View attachment 5670058


That's so gorgeous  Thanks for sharing


----------



## bonjour!

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Just joined the Delvaux family with this beautiful Brillant Diva! Love the Old Hollywood vibe!! She is a bit heavier than I was expecting.
> 
> View attachment 5669270


Absolutely beautiful!!!! I always was a big fan of tempetes, but this one is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## angie.lcc

My brillant with my new dior twilly


----------

